# THE DIY HEADPHONE STAND THREAD



## fatcat28037

let's add all future headphone stand creations to this one thread to make perusing easier.


----------



## Blooze




----------



## MrKazador

Mexican Piggy bank head!


----------



## tomb

That's gorgeous, Blooze!


----------



## gz76

I don't have anywhere to DIY a stand these days.


----------



## Blooze

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's gorgeous, Blooze!_

 

Thanks Tom!

 The purple has actually turned much darker color over the last couple of years as the wood has aged. Not quite so violet, so it maches the orange of the padauk better.


----------



## fatcat28037

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blooze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

That is gourgous......do you buy your wood online? if so where.

 The base on mine is Cedar, I just had some in my shop, but I'd like to build a few more with more exotic woods.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blooze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

I like that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ok, maybe not the red colour. But definitely the shape of it...


----------



## Blooze

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatcat28037* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is gourgous......do you buy your wood online? if so where.

 The base on mine is Cedar, I just had some in my shop, but I'd like to build a few more with more exotic woods._

 


 I picked up a couple of 8' 1x6 boards of purpleheart and padauk in Kansas City several years ago at Woodcraft. Very reasonable $$$. They have an online store as well.



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ok, maybe not the red colour. But definitely the shape of it..._

 

It's really not red, that's just how the flash reacted on the pic. The purple is a dark purple and the padauk is actually a very deep orange. Much like these pics I found online. I need to take some better pics of it I guess.


----------



## fatcat28037

man....ya' just gotta love pretty wood. We're seeing some very nice stuff on the thread. I'm working on a new double stand but it will take me awhile to post pics becauce I'm ordering Padauk.


----------



## Plarzy

I'm planning of fabricating one up at work from RV axle parts. When i get done, I'll post pics.


----------



## biged

Very, very nice Blooze.

 Ed


----------



## Sovkiller

My little contribution:


----------



## Blooze

Sovkiller-- Very Cool!!! is that glass or acrylic? I would love to make a headamp case using acrylic and copper for a p2p constructed amp.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blooze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sovkiller-- Very Cool!!! is that glass or acrylic? I would love to make a headamp case using acrylic and copper for a p2p constructed amp._

 

3/8" glear glass, the base is a custom door handle...I'm working right now in a different model, with more round corners, and probalby thicker glass (1/2")


----------



## swt61

One of my personal stands


----------



## BigSurSpoon

Here's mine. Didn't take me too long to build. Not much for eye-candy, but it gets the job done.


----------



## mojo

Lovely work... Someone should do a guide on making wood stands. I suppose it can't be that hard - just cut, sand and probably glue.


----------



## Blooze

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lovely work... Someone should do a guide on making wood stands. I suppose it can't be that hard - just cut, sand and probably glue._

 

Yep. You can do it all with non-powered hand tools if you want. I did mine with a jigsaw and a hand rasp. I did run a router on the base edge which left burn marks that I could not sand out for the life of me without totally reshaping the base. I should have done the base's edge with the hand rasp like I did on the upper part.


----------



## mojo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blooze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep. You can do it all with non-powered hand tools if you want. I did mine with a jigsaw and a hand rasp. I did run a router on the base edge which left burn marks that I could not sand out for the life of me without totally reshaping the base. I should have done the base's edge with the hand rasp like I did on the upper part._

 

Information like this is gold. I'd love a step-by-step tutorial. Some of the designs posted here have lovely finishes.


----------



## KerryKing

Well i have already posted the 2 stands below, but now when we have a proper thread i post them here as well.

 Home stand:





 Work stand:


----------



## lostspyder

It was really easy to make and looks decent. Costs about 5$ to make (in wood/PVC pipe). Im amazed by how much better it makes my headphones look over a 3$ plastic banana stand.

 If anyone wants to make one - take 1 1/2" ID PVC pipe, cut it at a 45 and trim the edges down to the height/length you want. File any rough spots and then glue with some plastic glue (ie model glue), clamp, let sit overnight. Spray paint the next day.

 The base is some scrap wood cut down, sanded and varnished. It has a wood block screwed to it that holds the PVC pipe snugly.

 The 'crown' I found at Ben Franklin (a craft store).


----------



## Kees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KerryKing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well i have already posted the 2 stands below, but now when we have a proper thread i post them here as well.

 Home stand:





 Work stand:



_

 

I take my hat off.
 I am impressed.
 Really impressed.


----------



## Afrikane

Sennheiser HE90 Headphone Stand


----------



## kontai69

I used a plastic letter opener to make my headphone "stand." I wrapped the handle in high quality leather. I then drilled two holes in it and used two screws to attach it to the bottom of my desk...


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blooze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did run a router on the base edge which left burn marks that I could not sand out for the life of me without totally reshaping the base._

 


 That's an issue with Purple Heart, don't feel too bad.


----------



## SysteX

That Orpheus stand is _gorgeous_!


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KerryKing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_







_

 

Very cool!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_







_

 

My absolute favorite stand!


----------



## Blooze

That Orpheus stand is definitely a stunner!!! Anything wood I like and that is very smooth and curvy


----------



## swt61

Yeah, that's it, it's almost sensual. And the craftsmanship is phenominal.


----------



## Blooze

Yep, with the right tools I think most anyone here could make a nice wooden stand. If you can solder and do casework, then this stuff is isn't any harder. Definitely some nice stuff so far. I like 'em all!!


----------



## mojo

Okay, I'm game. I'd like to try making something. Can someone explain how I would make something fairly simple? For example, say I wanted to do an inverted T shape (like the Stax stands) or the PVC pipe style as posted by fatcat28037, where would I start?

 I can solder and work case metal, but know little about wood. What sort of thing should I buy, what sort of tools should I use? How do I take a square lump and turn it into a nicely rounded and shiny work of art like the amazing pics posted?


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, I'm game. I'd like to try making something. Can someone explain how I would make something fairly simple? For example, say I wanted to do an inverted T shape (like the Stax stands) or the PVC pipe style as posted by fatcat28037, where would I start?

 I can solder and work case metal, but know little about wood. What sort of thing should I buy, what sort of tools should I use? How do I take a square lump and turn it into a nicely rounded and shiny work of art like the amazing pics posted?_

 

Start small and work your way up. It's not as simple as some would like to have you believe. As has been said the right tools go a long way, and they don't come cheap. 
 It would be a shame to buy a beautiful piece of Burl only to mangle it beyond repair. Start out with some inexpensive wood, and try to get the feel of it that way. Popular woodworker magazines can be a good source of information.
 Like anything practice is the only way to improve. I myself am hopeless with a soldering iron.


----------



## mojo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Start small and work your way up. It's not as simple as some would like to have you believe. As has been said the right tools go a long way, and they don't come cheap. 
 It would be a shame to buy a beautiful piece of Burl only to mangle it beyond repair. Start out with some inexpensive wood, and try to get the feel of it that way. Popular woodworker magazines can be a good source of information.
 Like anything practice is the only way to improve. I myself am hopeless with a soldering iron._

 

I popped down to the library and got a book on woodworking. I think making a headphone stand should not be too hard, and with your encouragement I think I will give it a go.

 To start with, I will try to make the base. It should be about the easiest bit, since basically it's a rectangular block, cut to size and edges smoothed down by hand. I'll use some easy wood for the first attempt. Not sure what sort of finish to use at the moment.

 Anyway, depending on how that goes, I suppose the next step is either to do another, slightly more complicated block for the actual stand part, or use PVC pipe. PVC pipe has the advantage of being easy to work with and easy to make a double 'phone stand with (just an off-the-shelf T junction), but wood looks nicer IMHO. The problem with wood is the depth you need to cut I think. I have hand saws and an electic jigsaw, but to get the kind of depth and accuracy I would need I'd need a bench saw I think. Not wanting to invest in one just for this project, I could either get the wood cut by a professional or just go with the PVC.

 PS. sorry for hijacking this thread, I'll shut up now


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I popped down to the library and got a book on woodworking. I think making a headphone stand should not be too hard, and with your encouragement I think I will give it a go.

 To start with, I will try to make the base. It should be about the easiest bit, since basically it's a rectangular block, cut to size and edges smoothed down by hand. I'll use some easy wood for the first attempt. Not sure what sort of finish to use at the moment.

 Anyway, depending on how that goes, I suppose the next step is either to do another, slightly more complicated block for the actual stand part, or use PVC pipe. PVC pipe has the advantage of being easy to work with and easy to make a double 'phone stand with (just an off-the-shelf T junction), but wood looks nicer IMHO. The problem with wood is the depth you need to cut I think. I have hand saws and an electic jigsaw, but to get the kind of depth and accuracy I would need I'd need a bench saw I think. Not wanting to invest in one just for this project, I could either get the wood cut by a professional or just go with the PVC.

 PS. sorry for hijacking this thread, I'll shut up now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

At this point my best advice would be to be patient, Rome wasn't built in a day. Start with 100 or 120 grit sandpaper, and once you have all the tool marks smoothed out move on to 220 grit. Take your time and sand it all nice and uniform. I then hit it with 320, but that's not absolutely necessary.
 As for finish I like lacquer. I use an HVLP sprayer, but you can get fabulous results with Deft brand spray lacquer from Lowes and Home Depot. Don't spray too heavy of a coat. 5 light coats is far superior to 2 or 3 heavy ones. Let the lacquer dry for an hour or so between each coat. If you do get any runs, sand them down with 220 before recoating. Also buy some 0000 steel wool, and buff the piece down with that in between each coat. Make sure to either blow the piece off with compressed air or wipe it down good with a clean cloth, or better yet a tack cloth before applying the next coat. You'll end up with a nice satin finish as smooth as a babies butt, and durable too.

 Good luck, and share your results with us.


----------



## Blooze

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Start small and work your way up. It's not as simple as some would like to have you believe. As has been said the right tools go a long way, and they don't come cheap. 
 It would be a shame to buy a beautiful piece of Burl only to mangle it beyond repair. Start out with some inexpensive wood, and try to get the feel of it that way. Popular woodworker magazines can be a good source of information.
 Like anything practice is the only way to improve. I myself am hopeless with a soldering iron._

 

All great advice from swt61!!

 One good way to learn is to take a local woodworking class at a high school or college. Or find someone local who would be willing to show you.

 Sorry if I made it sound simple, as it's not, but neither is casework or building amps IMO. Patience is paramount, and keep in mind just like in metalwork--whatever you remove from your project is gone in most cases.

 Find yourself some basswood if you're using hand tools as it works easily and is inexpensive. Power tools will make easy work of harder stuff. A comment on power tools, it takes about 3 seconds to mess up 3 days worth of work, so keep that in mind and always check, recheck, and think ahead. I hate to admit how many projects I've destroyed with power tools


----------



## wgr73

Maaaann! YOU GUYS ARE GOOD!


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blooze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it takes about 3 seconds to mess up 3 days worth of work,_

 

So true, or worse yet those nice digits attached to your hand!


----------



## fatcat28037

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So true, or worse yet those nice digits attached to your hand!_

 

I've never done that in my woodshop, I perfere to use garden pruning shears. I know I know but I manager to do it somehow, just the side of the tip of my right ring finger.


----------



## Blooze

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatcat28037* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've never done that in my woodshop, I perfere to use garden pruning shears. I know I know but I manager to do it somehow, just the side of the tip of my right ring finger._

 

Funny how stuff happens with manual controlled tools as well. Took a guy to the ER one time that took all his fingers off and half his palm using a 3" bit in a table router. Not pretty.

 SO BE CAREFUL USING TOOLS FOLKS!!


----------



## Towert7

I just started wood working last winter, but I have come a long way since then!

 Back then I was making headphone stands that looked like this:



















 Since then I have added a few new woodworking techniques that have brought my finished products to a whole new level.

 Making headphone stands was a great way to learn woodworking for myself, and also with my dad. I took the whole spring semester off due to schooling, however I had access to a huge library with a few monthly woodworking mags. That kept me busy!
 I'm back at it again this summer working a brand new *FUN *design!
*^_^*

 I'll have to take pictures of one sometime. Teaching my dad how to make them, and hopefully he will be able to start selling a few.

 For those who are thinking of DIY woodworking, it's very easy to make a functional product that will serve its purpose. Might not look very professional right off the bat, but that's the way with anything.





 ~Drew


----------



## Sovkiller

Now in 1/2 glass with round corners, not scratches for the heapdhones....


----------



## KerryKing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now in 1/2 glass with round corners, not scratches for the heapdhones....









_

 

This one are really really nice, seems hard to work in glass, nothing for everyone i guess...

 Love it....

 /Erik


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KerryKing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This one are really really nice, seems hard to work in glass, nothing for everyone i guess...

 Love it....

 /Erik_

 

CNC machines do wonders....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....

 BTW I'm planning to sell the prior one, no base and no Ultrasone logos, just the glass, if anybody is interested gimme a shout...it is heavy... 3/8 clear glass...


----------



## KerryKing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_CNC machines do wonders....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....
_

 

That is almost cheating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding


----------



## fatcat28037

Nice work Drew (post #41). What are you using for the stanchion? Is it handrail?


----------



## mojo

Towert7, that's a reall nice stand, congats.


----------



## KerryKing

Towert7

 Its a really nicely made "T-Junction" cant find the right word now but i think you know what i mean.

 Keep it up making nice stands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 /Erik


----------



## XGJFilmsX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My little contribution:




_

 

I really like the glass. haha and good use of handles to hold it up.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatcat28037* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice work Drew (post #41). What are you using for the stanchion? Is it handrail?_

 

Thanks Alex! Handrails would also work, and would look very similar to that. They were 1.25" wooden dowels. It was the best I could do without a lathe, aside from using other materials (like PVC).


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Towert7, that's a reall nice stand, congats._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KerryKing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Towert7

 Its a really nicely made "T-Junction" cant find the right word now but i think you know what i mean.

 Keep it up making nice stands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /Erik_

 

Thank you both Mojo and Erik!


----------



## Towert7

My new Design for headphone stands.

















 This design was inspired by an old piece of Japanese Architecture. I have tried many different variations on this shape, but I like this the best. This has been painted the colors of the origional piece, however I can also use exotic woods with this design.

 It's very sturdy, and holds the headphones very nicely. Can hold up to two full sized headphones eaisly, or three small size headphones. The wings are curved to keep the headphones from slipping off the ends.

 I'm donating two of my prototypes to the Boston/NE head-fi meet. I'm very happy with this design, so I'm teaching my dad how to make these for him to sell.


----------



## luidge

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My new Design for headphone stands.

















 This design was inspired by an old piece of Japanese Architecture. I have tried many different variations on this shape, but I like this the best. This has been painted the colors of the origional piece, however I can also use exotic woods with this design.

 It's very sturdy, and holds the headphones very nicely. Can hold up to two full sized headphones eaisly, or three small size headphones. The wings are curved to keep the headphones from slipping off the ends.

 I'm donating two of my prototypes to the Boston/NE head-fi meet. I'm very happy with this design, so I'm teaching my dad how to make these for him to sell._

 

Wow this design is a straight kill!
 Kudos for that!!


----------



## jamess71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My new Design for headphone stands.

















 This design was inspired by an old piece of Japanese Architecture. I have tried many different variations on this shape, but I like this the best. This has been painted the colors of the origional piece, however I can also use exotic woods with this design.

 It's very sturdy, and holds the headphones very nicely. Can hold up to two full sized headphones eaisly, or three small size headphones. The wings are curved to keep the headphones from slipping off the ends.

 I'm donating two of my prototypes to the Boston/NE head-fi meet. I'm very happy with this design, so I'm teaching my dad how to make these for him to sell._

 



 Very nice. Might have to make a bid on one at the meet next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 James


----------



## cake_and_pie

Hey guys, first post here. There are some incredible stands in this thread so far, very impressive. Here's my contribution:


----------



## Towert7

Hey cake_and_pie, very creative. What do you use to keep the headphones in place (they look like they would slide right off).


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luidge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow this design is a straight kill!
 Kudos for that!!_

 

Thanks a bunch luidge!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamess71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice. Might have to make a bid on one at the meet next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 James_

 

Thanks James. I'll see you there!


----------



## cake_and_pie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey cake_and_pie, very creative. What do you use to keep the headphones in place (they look like they would slide right off)._

 

Hey, thanks a lot. Actually the friction between the headphones and the stand is enough to keep them from sliding off. I originally had some black foam tape wrapped around a portion of the arm, but I really didn't like how it looked and it ended up being unnecessary anyway.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cake_and_pie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, thanks a lot. Actually the friction between the headphones and the stand is enough to keep them from sliding off. I originally had some black foam tape wrapped around a portion of the arm, but I really didn't like how it looked and it ended up being unnecessary anyway._

 

Wow, my common sense says that headphone should fall right off, and yet it doesn't. That's cool!


----------



## KerryKing

Ah more nice stands.

 Towert7
 The headstand makes me think about ninjas and samurais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Soo cool

 cake_and_pie
 This one is really in my taste, so clean and nice.
 Superb

 /Erik


----------



## Towert7

Thanks KerryKing!


----------



## choomanchoo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My new Design for headphone stands.

















 This design was inspired by an old piece of Japanese Architecture. I have tried many different variations on this shape, but I like this the best. This has been painted the colors of the origional piece, however I can also use exotic woods with this design.

 It's very sturdy, and holds the headphones very nicely. Can hold up to two full sized headphones eaisly, or three small size headphones. The wings are curved to keep the headphones from slipping off the ends.

 I'm donating two of my prototypes to the Boston/NE head-fi meet. I'm very happy with this design, so I'm teaching my dad how to make these for him to sell._

 

You continuosly keep outdoing yourself, how do you do it,

 Cant wait to see you next design.


----------



## shellylh

These are beautiful!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My new Design for headphone stands.

















 This design was inspired by an old piece of Japanese Architecture. I have tried many different variations on this shape, but I like this the best. This has been painted the colors of the origional piece, however I can also use exotic woods with this design.

 It's very sturdy, and holds the headphones very nicely. Can hold up to two full sized headphones eaisly, or three small size headphones. The wings are curved to keep the headphones from slipping off the ends.

 I'm donating two of my prototypes to the Boston/NE head-fi meet. I'm very happy with this design, so I'm teaching my dad how to make these for him to sell._


----------



## MikoLayer

Here is my shameless plug. I know this wont get a nod from those who have more expandable budget.. Well hey, I am cheap, and this gets job done. Plus I dont have much room left for a stand that could hold 3 headphones (possibly more in the future)







 I was worried the thing might start falling with the unevenness of the painted wall and all, but seems to be holding up quite well so far.


----------



## fatcat28037

Very cool Drew. The "Pagoda Stand" could be the first in your Architectural series. How about something in the Frank Lloyd Wirght "Prairie" style.


----------



## smegger

Hey went a different direction from wood, pretty much because copper was to hand. i like my new stand now its don't just wish i hadn't left my grados in my student flat! o a post of my set up not the greatest but i like it!


----------



## Deiz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikoLayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is my shameless plug. I know this wont get a nod from those who have more expandable budget.. Well hey, I am cheap, and this gets job done. Plus I dont have much room left for a stand that could hold 3 headphones (possibly more in the future)

http://www.prism.gatech.edu/~gt3864a/p1010034.jpg

 I was worried the thing might start falling with the unevenness of the painted wall and all, but seems to be holding up quite well so far._

 

If it works, it works.

 I'm running out of desk space with a 24" by 16" rack, a printer, monitors, keyboard, paperwork, so I'm probably going to make a painted pegboard stand. As of right now, I'm using a lamp with a vintage spy camera shunted under it for better balance to hold my 650s and DT770s.


----------



## audiorapture

oops


----------



## Agnostic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikoLayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is my shameless plug. I know this wont get a nod from those who have more expandable budget.. Well hey, I am cheap, and this gets job done. Plus I dont have much room left for a stand that could hold 3 headphones (possibly more in the future)






 I was worried the thing might start falling with the unevenness of the painted wall and all, but seems to be holding up quite well so far._

 

Little off topic but how do you like that Aurilium? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely work in here by the way, I should try something one of these days.


----------



## MikoLayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Agnostic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Little off topic but how do you like that Aurilium? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely work in here by the way, I should try something one of these days._

 

it certainly cant hold a candle to my modded emu. Between this and optoplay 1.0v, I like the former for the (relative) fullness and lushness and the latter for refinedness. Overall, I think it is a bit too muddy to be considered for a main rig, but it reallly is much better than what I have on my laptop internally (and stuck with atm, unfortunately). The mute button on the front end is real handy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A subtle note, I should note, is such that I used to prefer Ei Elite's driving the PPX3 with my EMUs, while with the aurilium I have switched back to RCA cleartops as evidenced in my sig.


----------



## audiorapture

forget WAF and go to Lowes plumbing section..
 oops, still can't get 'manage attachments" to open.....
 need some help here, can anyone advise what to check out or an alternative without sponsoring photobucket? Went to facts and followed procedure... thanks


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My new Design for headphone stands.



_

 

That is one nice stand! Actually, it could be sold just as adornment without the function-added value, it looks that nice.


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *smegger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey went a different direction from wood, pretty much because copper was to hand. i like my new stand now its don't just wish i hadn't left my grados in my student flat! o a post of my set up not the greatest but i like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 

freakin cool! and nice computer


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is one nice stand! Actually, it could be sold just as adornment without the function-added value, it looks that nice._

 

Oh, thank you very much rsaavedra, that makes my day to hear you say that!


----------



## Towert7

Thanks *choomanchoo*! I can't wait to see my new design either (I have a few I'm kicking around in my head)!

 Thank you *shellylh*!

*fatcat28037*, I actually plan on making other headphone stand designs that are based on geographic locations, with a theme specific to that location.

 I've made a Japanese style (the red/black one pictured here). I think my next goal is to do a Chinese inspired design, and after that I'm thinking of a Tropical style headphone stand that will be *really ornate* (I just have to learn more woodworking techniques for this one).

 I'm starting school again now, so it's a good chance nothing much will come of my ideas for another year or so.

 Thanks everyone for your nice comments!


----------



## greatfool

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My new Design for headphone stands.




_

 

That is an elegant piece of work, but it looks a little out of place to me to use religious icons as functional stands. Not staying its offensive or anything just a little unusual, like using a crucifix for a headphone stand. 

 I don't typically think of mixing my relaxing hobby, headphones, with religious symbols, though I do like the Japanese aesthetics.


----------



## Tomo

Hey,

 You should realize there are some Japanese religious symbols that can freely used in such applications. 

 If you have been to Japanese buddist temples, you should see something like.







 Observe the picture. This is called "hennmyou". Supposed to take away darkness; which is evident from him carrying a huge lamp. 

 Now consider if the lamp was ... a pair of headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Note that ugly thing is a "demon" or "daemon" underling to some holy person. You can kinda play around with it without pissing people off. (Besides, buddists aren't like fundamentalists at all.)

 Tomo


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *greatfool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is an elegant piece of work
 ...
 though I do like the Japanese aesthetics._

 

Thanks Greatfool!


----------



## greatfool

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tomo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey,

 You should realize there are some Japanese religious symbols that can freely used in such applications. 

 If you have been to Japanese buddist temples, you should see something like.

 Observe the picture. This is called "hennmyou". Supposed to take away darkness; which is evident from him carrying a huge lamp. 

 Now consider if the lamp was ... a pair of headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Note that ugly thing is a "demon" or "daemon" underling to some holy person. You can kinda play around with it without pissing people off. (Besides, buddists aren't like fundamentalists at all.)

 Tomo_

 

Haha a Japanese demon holding headphones would be a bad A stand. Any master woodcarvers?


----------



## Tomo

One more thing,

 The proper direction to which the headphone should be hanging should be below the arch / gate-thingie. ... You ought to ask the "Punks" at Yasukuni-shrine. I would LOVE to see them get a kick out of it. They're probably only people who gets offended. ... (They kinda worship the war criminals ye know? Yah ... )　

 Then again, p1ssing people off never feels so good. Makes me imagine getting kicked in my behind. Yeck!

 Now speaking of cool buildings to make into headphone stand, try this one, ...






 Sorry for the religious talk thingie. It was not my place to bore people.

 Tomo


----------



## kpeezy

Hey all. I'm just about finished building my headphone stand. I should be able to post pics tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will accomplish the task


----------



## greatfool

Might as well add mine, inspired by various designs on this thread. I have no real woodworking skills so its a little rough but functional.


----------



## kpeezy

My stain is taking years to dry seems like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sooner or later I'll post it!


----------



## audiorapture

Finally got the pics in.........
 You can add an extension to either side and add 4 more headphones so it doesn't look so crowded. Cost is less than $5 for everything, (pvc, spray paint, bar stand), and you can make it any color you want. It only takes 1 hour till completion, depending on the speed of the spray car evaporation. The diameter of thee tubes supports all the headphones so they will retain their shape and not be bent or twisted. Thanks for looking. By the way, you can cover the tubes of pvc with any material. That is my next project.


----------



## audiorapture

Better?


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *audiorapture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Better?_

 

It's functional.


----------



## Henmyr

Not a headphone "stand", more of a headphone "hang". I find it rather useful.


----------



## kpeezy

My first DIY anything really.. sadly enough. Desktop space is limited currently so it stands on the ground 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Holding some old headphones... MS-1's and RP-21's OTW











 Edit: Apparently, I don't know how to upload images correctly.


----------



## Kees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kpeezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first DIY anything really.. sadly enough. Desktop space is limited currently so it stands on the ground 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Holding some old headphones... MS-1's and RP-21's OTW











 Edit: Apparently, I don't know how to upload images correctly._

 

Where's the parrot gone???


----------



## ueyteuor

here are my 2 first headphone stands.. the 2-can stand is my very first, the 1-can stand is my 2nd stand i built


----------



## skudmunky

love the design of the dual headphone stand! looks great!


----------



## ueyteuor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_love the design of the dual headphone stand! looks great!_

 

I just wish I would have made it a little higher.. the only thing I hate about it is that its too low! I'm pretty sure hd650's wouldn't fit.. or k1000, but I don't have neither. It's fun working with wood so I'm probably going to be making a couple more stands in the future.


----------



## Towert7

Yea, I have to admit, the double stand has a nice shape to it. Is that carbon fiber I see on it *ueyteuor*? Or maybe graphite?


----------



## SysteX

For some reason that stand reminds me of the picture of the raising of the American flag at Iwo Jima...


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ueyteuor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just wish I would have made it a little higher.. the only thing I hate about it is that its too low! I'm pretty sure hd650's wouldn't fit.. or k1000, but I don't have neither. It's fun working with wood so I'm probably going to be making a couple more stands in the future._

 

dunno about the HD650s, but the K1000s are surprisingly small.


----------



## ueyteuor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yea, I have to admit, the double stand has a nice shape to it. Is that carbon fiber I see on it *ueyteuor*? Or maybe graphite?_

 

Yes, carbon fiber vinyl fabric I had laying around..


----------



## yourtoys7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ueyteuor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_here are my 2 first headphone stands.. the 2-can stand is my very first, the 1-can stand is my 2nd stand i built

































_

 


 Ha, I like this, very, very cool.


----------



## Lord Mike

Just a simple coat-hanger does the job for me.


----------



## Schalldampfer

Sorry to say... but I'm not a fan of wood headphone stands...


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Schalldämpfer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry to say... but I'm not a fan of wood headphone stands..._

 

Thank you for telling us this schalldampfer.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Schalldämpfer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry to say... but I'm not a fan of wood headphone stands..._

 

And to think that I let you ride in my car!


----------



## Schalldampfer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And to think that I let you ride in my car! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha, my apologies, Steve!


----------



## fatcat28037




----------



## Paxonator

I really like that stand fatcat. Can you give me some details on what you used for material and for the end caps? Thanks


----------



## espire

I hereby make a request for a stand tutorial, written by someone who has lots of experience making different kinds of stands. The tutorial should be more in-depth than the instruction lists given in this thread, and involve different materials, different designs, and also explain likely places to find the necessary materials. Also, lots of pictures, of course!

 If anybody were to make a tutorial like that, I'd give them ten points


----------



## ueyteuor

heres a stand i recently made, from copper pipes











 when i have time, im going to take off the paint, and spray it with that speckled stone paint, and wrap the 2 fangs on top with thin rope..


----------



## Baines93

Thats really nice in a rugged way....

 Love the knobbly bits wehere the pipes were joined....

 Im going to have to make one soon when i get my headphones for music, at the pc. My gaming ones just hang on the curtain tieback, cos the top headband is really narrow.

 The MDR-CD280's are so comfortable and to my ears sound nice....And i can get them for a fiver....Maybe mod them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do RM at school (gcse) so i have access to tons of scrap wood, metal pipes, power tools, band saws, band facers, pillar drills etc... And a brand new workshop (well 6) next term!!

 Matt


----------



## IceClass

I count 9 pairs of cans around my desk within arm's reach.
 Cable spaghetti of death everywhere, cans are getting tangled and I'm regularly tripping up all over the place.
 I think I may be in need of a stand.
 Too bad I lack, the skills to make anything as nice as what's on show here.


----------



## Bjornboy81

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ueyteuor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_heres a stand i recently made, from copper pipes

 *snip*

 when i have time, im going to take off the paint, and spray it with that speckled stone paint, and wrap the 2 fangs on top with thin rope.._

 

What did you use to paint it (method, primer, brand of paint)? That looks real nice!


----------



## jona.p

My suede leather headphone cushion:


----------



## ueyteuor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bjornboy81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What did you use to paint it (method, primer, brand of paint)? That looks real nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i just sanded the whole stand, and just painted without primer... its flat black paint from wal-mart (the cheap 98 cents one), but i dont like the texture of the stand because you can see the solder joints and stuff, so im going today to buy some of that speckled stone texture paint, and repaint it.. that way you wont be able to see the bad spots


----------



## Bjornboy81

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I might give it a whirl.


----------



## Baines93

Please post pics once its re-sprayed....

 I personally like the joints ou could see.

 I need a stand for 2 pairs (music & gaming.)

 I love the woo audio stand, but at that price i cant buy two....

 Should be able to do it for free at school...Just have to explain that i have two pairs of headphones, and im a tidy freak....well im not, just when it comes to my pc & desk...!


----------



## ueyteuor

i just resprayed it today, with 3 small coats, and it looks awesome.. a lot better than before. it looks like its made of rock! very nice.. tomorrow ill spray the clear coat on, let it dry, and ill take some pictures


----------



## ueyteuor

here it is with fresh clear coat.. paint still not completely dry

 it turned out pretty cool.. but i had the worst time painting it yesterday. i was too lazy to get a screwdriver and flip open the paint cap, and instead, try to pry it off with my hand, and when i did, the nozzle broke! so one end was in the bottle, the other was the nozzle, so while i was holding the nozzle in place, and painting, paint squirted everywhere on my hands, and dripped down like crazy.. and lots of air got loose and i had to spray it without the nozzle and it was just a bad experience..


----------



## mofonyx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tomo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One more thing,

 The proper direction to which the headphone should be hanging should be below the arch / gate-thingie. ... You ought to ask the "Punks" at Yasukuni-shrine. I would LOVE to see them get a kick out of it. They're probably only people who gets offended. ... (They kinda worship the war criminals ye know? Yah ... )　

 Then again, p1ssing people off never feels so good. Makes me imagine getting kicked in my behind. Yeck!

 Now speaking of cool buildings to make into headphone stand, try this one, ...






 Sorry for the religious talk thingie. It was not my place to bore people.

 Tomo_

 

Oye! Malaysiaaa!

 I miss home..


----------



## warrior05

I had a bunch of small scraps of 1/2" birch plywood laying around and have more headphones than stands - soooooo....


----------



## Rescue Toaster

I don't want to be Deputy Downer here (especially on the Holidays) but a lot of headphone stands seem to have no point.

 Very few actually save desk space, and almost all compress the headphone's cushions to some degree. I've already had to replace the cushions on my HD600's just from normal use.

 I have a simple metal spring mounted to the edge of my desk. It doesn't look fancy but it makes the phones take zero desk space and all the weight is carried on the plastic frame instead of on the headband or ear cushions.

 Some phones might not have a problem with headband cushions getting compressed but NO stand should touch the ear cushions, that's just silly.


----------



## ueyteuor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rescue Toaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't want to be Deputy Downer here (especially on the Holidays) but a lot of headphone stands seem to have no point.

 Very few actually save desk space, and almost all compress the headphone's cushions to some degree. I've already had to replace the cushions on my HD600's just from normal use.

 I have a simple metal spring mounted to the edge of my desk. It doesn't look fancy but it makes the phones take zero desk space and all the weight is carried on the plastic frame instead of on the headband or ear cushions.

 Some phones might not have a problem with headband cushions getting compressed but NO stand should touch the ear cushions, that's just silly._

 

i agree theres no use for stands, i made a few, but i usually just lay the cans on the desk.. i only make them because its fun


----------



## Baines93

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rescue Toaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't want to be Deputy Downer here (especially on the Holidays) but a lot of headphone stands seem to have no point.

 Very few actually save desk space, and almost all compress the headphone's cushions to some degree. I've already had to replace the cushions on my HD600's just from normal use.

 I have a simple metal spring mounted to the edge of my desk. It doesn't look fancy but it makes the phones take zero desk space and all the weight is carried on the plastic frame instead of on the headband or ear cushions.

 Some phones might not have a problem with headband cushions getting compressed but NO stand should touch the ear cushions, that's just silly._

 

Well i personally think it loooks better than having cans laying around, and a nice piece of wood is appreciated by most people. I prefer it to my curtain hook! I'd take any of the stands for some money!


----------



## warrior05

I prefer my $400+ headphones on my stands rather than just lying around.


----------



## jona.p

Imo it's not about saving deskspace, it's a piece of furniture thats supposed to look nice with your phones. Could just hang it on the wall if I wanted to save desk space! 

 Why shouldn;t the cushions be under any pressure?, I hate it when I just let it hang, then the headband tightens and I have to untighten it again when I put them on not to get headaches. ;P


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warrior05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had a bunch of small scraps of 1/2" birch plywood laying around and have more headphones than stands - soooooo....









_

 

Sweet buddy! I love the industrial design, and the frontward slope. Are you about ready to move down here and go into business with me?


----------



## sunseeker888

Ran a google for DIY headphone stands and found this thread.. awesome site, just confirmed that once again.

 Anyway, heres mine: It used to be one of those up-close mirrors, but I unscrewed the mirror, bent the metal frame slightly, and put some rubber on the base. Now its a poor mans DIY dual-phone metal stand!


----------



## Susilo

I just use the stands that they use for coffee mugs!, works me wonders!


----------



## malldian

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/che...stands-285903/


----------



## Towert7

Oh wow, I totally forgot about this thread after the outage.
 Cool stuff guys and gals!


----------



## ueyteuor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/che...stands-285903/_

 

its funner, cheaper, and more satisfying to make your own stand then to buy that, imo


----------



## Razorhog

I've been contemplating a stand, and I thought damn, I'll have to move the lava lamp. But it actually makes a good stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Wouldn't use it as a stand while it's on and hot though...


----------



## Bjornboy81

haha...I have the same coasters...but with a P


----------



## johnanderson

I swear I have found the cheapest banana hangers ever. I was initially looking at bed, bath, and beyond and linen&things and only found ones that were either $20 or broken. So I went over to Walmart and looked around their kitchen section. Guess what I found for $5. This has to be the cheapest stand around. The quality is even better than the ones I found at bb&b and lnt. For anyone who doesnt have a stand yet you now have no excuse.

 BTW, this was at a supercenter so I'm not 100% certain that the smaller ones carry these. For $5 my pricey headphones don't have to rest on my desk anymore.


----------



## Towert7

I thought this was the 'DIY headphone stand' thread......... not the 'buy the cheapest thing you can find to hang headphones on' thread.....
 ^_^


----------



## johnanderson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought this was the 'DIY headphone stand' thread......... not the 'buy the cheapest thing you can find to hang headphones on' thread.....
 ^_^_

 

Lol. Would it count as DIY if I said I sanded down a rough patch on it?


----------



## pez

I totally have an idea for a stand, I'll try and get pictures of a beginning tommorow, some of you may laugh, but I think it's a "unique" idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *johnanderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I swear I have found the cheapest banana hangers ever. I was initially looking at bed, bath, and beyond and linen&things and only found ones that were either $20 or broken. So I went over to Walmart and looked around their kitchen section. Guess what I found for $5. This has to be the cheapest stand around. The quality is even better than the ones I found at bb&b and lnt. For anyone who doesnt have a stand yet you now have no excuse.

 BTW, this was at a supercenter so I'm not 100% certain that the smaller ones carry these. For $5 my pricey headphones don't have to rest on my desk anymore.









_

 

That is very nice. I have looked and looked and looked for banana hangers but I can't find any. My partner found a neat cup holder the other day that works great as it has a center wood post with two opposite hangers so I can hang two headphones and then there are two lower posts that work very well for the cable. I mentioned the great banana hanger you showed here and she said, "I found what you needed". Yes but this is HeadFi and the quest never ends!


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Woo Audio Aluminum Headphone Stand

 Well if those count as DIY headphone stands. I prefer the metal look


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woo Audio Aluminum Headphone Stand

 Well if those count as DIY headphone stands. I prefer the metal look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, it would count as a DIY stand if, by "do it yourself", we meant "not-do it yourself".


----------



## spookygonk

Yeah, that would be _n_DIY.


----------



## jamato8

Hey I got two banana stands at Wallymart. At 4.96 they are a bargain and work real good but I find the hook too low so I use the top section. These are made of bamboo so they won't warp and are strong as steel. I hang the cable on the hook and all works out well. Amy just looked at me and rolled her eyes. Hey, my phones are happy now. Isn't that what its all about? :^)


----------



## breakfastchef

My weekend project.


----------



## fatman711

cool stand man


----------



## Punnisher

Posted this in the rig area, but I'll put one up here as well. Pieces came from Home Depot, all oak. Price was less than $20. Sand, stain then lacquer. They already had a stud coming out of them, 5/16-18 I believe. Just drill holes, thread em in and you're done.


----------



## vixr

heres mine...


----------



## spookygonk

Damn, that's good, (forgive my ignorance) what the kit inside the perspex?


----------



## theman




----------



## vixr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn, that's good, (forgive my ignorance) what the kit inside the perspex?_

 

its ambs CK2III and quite possibly the best bang for the buck I've ever built...it sounds awesome.


----------



## Kees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vixr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_heres mine...




_

 

Brilliant. I Love it.


----------



## Demix500

inspired. Nice stands.


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Bedknob + screw + side of cupboard = easy stand


----------



## Demix500

Thinking about making headphone stand out of/implimenting retro/broken electronics... I'll post it up if I ever make it.


----------



## Captain ?degard

My stand is integrated into my little DIY gadget cabinet. Every worthy gagdet has its place and charger in there. Wil have to make a standalone stand when the DT770 get here.


----------



## runnin17

My latest project. This is far from the finished product. I plan on putting a rod coming off the front I just haven't been able to find the right size and I want to be able to spend the time to make it look good. I also am looking to add a 2" wide piece of wood to go across the top (like a T). Then I will add a suede cushion to the top piece of wood to give me room to put a couple of extra pairs of headphones. Lastly, I am going to stain it to match my desk.


----------



## hekoman

I am currently using two different stands for my three headphones:

 First for my Gammas and my SR-202's I have a stand that I built out of Legos. I still have a huge bin full of Legos that I got when I was younger, so I figured I might as well use them for something.






 Second is the stand for my SR-40's. It is just some tin can on a roll of ducktape. I don't use these headphones much so they sit up there on my shelf most of the time


----------



## Captain ?degard




----------



## strangedaze39

I love your COWON stand ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats pretty funny actually but I love how they match. You should name them David and Goliath


----------



## strangedaze39

edit: hosting down, I'll try to find the pic again. 

 Sorry


----------



## OliG

Here's two stands I built two days ago, one is made of walnut, the other is mahogany. 

 I'm new to the world of headphones, so I only have sennheiser HD555 but, planning to upgrade soon, I decided I was in need for my own stand... (I keep the walnut one, the other is for my brother).


----------



## strangedaze39

good work ^ I reallylike the grain on the walnut.


----------



## Towert7

The walnut one looks nice.


----------



## Vaughn

Well, I have sold it but I thought I would throw this into the mix. 
 I used to work for an architectural salvage company in Seattle and salvaged
 this old growth fir from a turn-of-the-century house. It had been aged over 100 years when I built this stand a couple of months ago. I like things that have some mass to them so they don't move and slide around when I use them. The stand is pictured here with my beloved(and gone) SR-404's.


----------



## kanamin

Not particularly pretty (I see some potential though). Ignore the K81's on the side. The MS-1's have been demoted from my banana stand to this ghetto CD-R spindle cover, the SHP9000's are on the banana stand. The MS-1's didn't like the banana stand anyway. Note the red vinyl tape, it holds my main IC so I can switch from my headphone to speaker amp (no switchbox D: ) without reaching in a mess of cables.


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blooze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I picked up a couple of 8' 1x6 boards of purpleheart and padauk in Kansas City several years ago at Woodcraft. Very reasonable $$$. They have an online store as well.





 It's really not red, that's just how the flash reacted on the pic. The purple is a dark purple and the padauk is actually a very deep orange. Much like these pics I found online. I need to take some better pics of it I guess.









_

 

Love the purpleheart.


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lostspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It was really easy to make and looks decent. Costs about 5$ to make (in wood/PVC pipe). Im amazed by how much better it makes my headphones look over a 3$ plastic banana stand.

 If anyone wants to make one - take 1 1/2" ID PVC pipe, cut it at a 45 and trim the edges down to the height/length you want. File any rough spots and then glue with some plastic glue (ie model glue), clamp, let sit overnight. Spray paint the next day.

 The base is some scrap wood cut down, sanded and varnished. It has a wood block screwed to it that holds the PVC pipe snugly.

 The 'crown' I found at Ben Franklin (a craft store).




_

 

Very nice.Looks great.


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My new Design for headphone stands.

















 This design was inspired by an old piece of Japanese Architecture. I have tried many different variations on this shape, but I like this the best. This has been painted the colors of the origional piece, however I can also use exotic woods with this design.

 It's very sturdy, and holds the headphones very nicely. Can hold up to two full sized headphones eaisly, or three small size headphones. The wings are curved to keep the headphones from slipping off the ends.

 I'm donating two of my prototypes to the Boston/NE head-fi meet. I'm very happy with this design, so I'm teaching my dad how to make these for him to sell._

 

Awesome!


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jaw007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Awesome!_

 

Thanks Jaw007!


----------



## ueyteuor

not sure if i like it or not yet..

 i might have to get used to it


----------



## ccouch5859

Nice stands everyone, I think i'm gonna try to build one soon.


 ps..ueyteuor, your stand has nipples


----------



## ueyteuor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ccouch5859* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice stands everyone, I think i'm gonna try to build one soon.


 ps..ueyteuor, your stand has nipples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol yeah, it has nipples and chest hair as well


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ccouch5859* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice stands everyone, I think i'm gonna try to build one soon.


 ps..ueyteuor, your stand has nipples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You know, if you specially positioned two equal sized spheres on each of the two topmost pieces, you could get an interesting phallic symbol.


----------



## OverTork




----------



## gallardo88

that's pretty slick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....it looks great even by itself


----------



## mojo

Wow, that's really nice OverTork! Care to elaborate on how you constructed it?


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, that's really nice OverTork! Care to elaborate on how you constructed it?_

 

Take a banana stand, chop off the top. Take a copper cylinder, cut a hole in the bottom. Place copper on banana stand.
 That looks like what was done to me, though I have no idea.


----------



## OverTork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Take a banana stand, chop off the top. Take a copper cylinder, cut a hole in the bottom. Place copper on banana stand.
 That looks like what was done to me, though I have no idea._

 

Close, however no banana stands were harmed while making this stand. The top is a two inch length of three inch diameter copper tubing. A one foot long 3/8 inch aluminum rod passes through a hole in the bottom of the copper piece and attaches to the top with a screw. The aluminum rod is threaded into the base which is a 1/2 inch thick, six inch diameter aluminum disc. The weight of the base makes it very stable and the height allows a gentle stress free curve of the cable. The rod cost me a few dollars but the other two pieces were scrap. As a bonus if I wrap the cable around it just right I can listen to my neighbor's phone calls.


----------



## Afrikane

AKG K1000 Headphone Stand; Work in progress....


----------



## fatcat28037

Very nice Afrikane, what are the woods you used?


----------



## scompton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OverTork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Close, however no banana stands were harmed while making this stand. The top is a two inch length of three inch diameter copper tubing. A one foot long 3/8 inch aluminum rod passes through a hole in the bottom of the copper piece and attaches to the top with a screw. The aluminum rod is threaded into the base which is a 1/2 inch thick, six inch diameter aluminum disc. The weight of the base makes it very stable and the height allows a gentle stress free curve of the cable. The rod cost me a few dollars but the other two pieces were scrap. As a bonus if I wrap the cable around it just right I can listen to my neighbor's phone calls.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Where do you get 3 inch diameter copper?


----------



## Afrikane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatcat28037* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice Afrikane, what are the woods you used?_

 

Pau marfin & African Rosewood. Thanks fatcat


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OverTork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*cools pics*_

 

Thanks you very much for sharing OverTork, you have inspired me to make an all copper stand! (I love the way copper looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## musicmind

Fantastic looking K1000 stand Afrikane, beautiful wood and beautiful lines.


----------



## xenithon

That truly is a work of art Afrikane! The detail is also astounding - especially the care taken to ensure that it is held on at its strongest points, alleviating pressures on the weak spots. Very similar (in principle) to the Orpheus stand you created?

 In the close-up shot from above, it looks like you used some softer/padded material on which the red frame sits - what material did you use?


----------



## -=Germania=-

I was soo inspired by this thread that I bought some Crotch Bubinga and Honduran Rosewood, macthed bookends of each.


----------



## Chingyul

Nothing near the quality here, but here's my first project....ever.






 Original idea:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/stand-idea-242181/
 Finally found the time after having the idea about a year ago.
 Wish the bottom plant had a better finishing with the edges. 
 Lessons learned:
 I drilled from the bottom, so the top splintered slightly around the hole.
 Rushed the gorilla glue job connecting the pipes so some of it foamed out of the joint.
 I still think it turned out pretty good though.


----------



## XPhile

Hello everyone, new guy here! You guys have inspired me....here is my feeble attempt at a headphone stand (it WAS fun though!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I used what I had at hand - some scrap wood, plastic conduit, gold "hammer texture" paint and some copper fittings.
















 Mike


----------



## Afrikane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_-Snip-
 In the close-up shot from above, it looks like you used some softer/padded material on which the red frame sits - what material did you use?_

 

Chamois leather


----------



## TSi

^^ i think that actually looks pretty decent, other than the copper bend =P


----------



## XPhile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TSi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^ i think that actually looks pretty decent, other than the copper bend =P_

 

I was wondering if that wasn't a little "much"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't sure how to terminate the end of the tube and I happened to spy those copper fittings.

 Mike


----------



## synaesthetic

I'd honestly say just remove the copper right-angle. The headphone stand is level so friction should be more than enough to keep it from falling off and without the elbow joint it should be easier to slip off when you want to do some listening.


----------



## mojo

I think the bend looks okay. I guess you could replace it with a cap of some sort, perhaps slightly larger than the tube so it stops the cable slipping off.


----------



## XPhile

Thanks mojo! I forgot to tell everybody that this is the "California" model. It has velcro on the base and the copper "hook" keeps the 'phones from slipping off during mild to severe tremors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 LOL!

 Mike


----------



## recordcousin

I guess I have inspiration for my next weekend project.

 Eric


----------



## XPhile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *recordcousin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess I have inspiration for my next weekend project.

 Eric_

 

There you go Eric! Make sure you show us pictures when your done...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mike


----------



## Wildsurfer

Well not my art actually but a friend's creation, I find it really simple and practical


----------



## alex223

Looks great. Not like the common stands.





 (pour se faire reconnaître, normallement avec un casque dessus)


----------



## mojo

A real work of art!


----------



## fatcat28037

XPhile,

 Nice job! My first effort is post #1, PVC and cedar.........I lived in K'Zoo a while ago.


----------



## scompton

What material is it made out of?


----------



## XPhile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wildsurfer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well not my art actually but a friend's creation, I find it really simple and practical...._

 

Wow!....very interesting!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatcat28037* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_XPhile,

 Nice job! My first effort is post #1, PVC and cedar.........I lived in K'Zoo a while ago._

 

Thanks! I'm not too far from K'Zoo, about 35 - 40 miles. It's a big city for me (a Barry County hillbilly)!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mike


----------



## Steph86

Attempt 1:



 



 Attempt 2:



 

 



 Special thanks to Paul Tower B Stores


----------



## XPhile

Nice work Steph86! #1 is elegant in it's simplicity. #2 is quite unusal in it's material - I like both!

 Mike


----------



## papomaster

How did you guys work with corners? Especially with the inverted "L" designs, as I'm trying to do one myself. The two connecting pieces will be made out of square ebony, if that can help anyone.

 I'm doing a preliminary cut our of pine, and the only idea that I have right now is piercing a hole at the back through both pieces and put a small wooden cylinder there. I'm not sure the glue would be strong enough to hold the ebony piece and my ATs, as they are quite heavy (320 grams for the phones and 200 for the 6'' ebony piece).


----------



## cyberspyder

Normally, you would use a mortise & tenon joint (one piece has a nub at the end that slides into the other piece which has a hollowed out depression), or maybe if you were fancier, a finger joint.

 As for your glue question, trust be, if you use a proper wood joint (ie, not gluing them butt to butt), the wood will actually shear before the glue does.

 Brendan


----------



## Navyblue

This thread made me want to DIY a headphone stand. I don't want just any headphone stand. I want one that would reflect my personality.

 Initially I was thinking of getting some PVC tube, but I decided to check what stuffs do I have laying around. I found some fancy looking brass pipes and also some steel pipes painted black. I proceeded to put them together, fortunately they fit together like a puzzle. The brass pipe need some twisting so that the headphone holder faces at the right direction and tilts at the right angle. There is also a compartment for storing the headphone cable.

 Voila, finally, I have a headphone stand that I can call my own.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Does this count? There is DIY _and_ a headphone stand


----------



## Navyblue

You assembled the mannequin, sunglass and the wig together, that itself should count as DIY?


----------



## adamus

thats ruddy hilarious! 

 genuinely made me a laugh a lot.


----------



## warrior05

That would just freak me out! The head is too real looking for me.


----------



## adamus

where is that 38mm holesaw....................


----------



## G-man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hekoman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am currently using two different stands for my three headphones:

 First for my Gammas and my SR-202's I have a stand that I built out of Legos. I still have a huge bin full of Legos that I got when I was younger, so I figured I might as well use them for something.






 ..._

 

Legos FTW!!! if you have more legos left, im sure there are much more interesting ones you can make, and spend some time making the colours do something interesting.


----------



## zazz+54321

I'm stuck in a dorm for a summer program, got down here to find that I forgot my headphone stand... (for those who think i'm crazy for traveling with a headphone stand: I'm not crazy as you think - I'm here for 2.5 months, and my room mate is a fellow audiophile, so its all good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

 So rather than have it shipped, I built this one for free: Plus it takes up zero desk space!

Photos


----------



## papomaster

Finished cutting and sanding my pieces, and I'm letting my cocobolo pieces fry for a few days before I varnish them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Before long they'll have beautiful red and black patterns, and I'll put some thinner then varnish them.

 Right now, I'm using a stand that probably beats zazz's one (sorry, your pictures won't work for me) : a 1/2" hook screwed on the bottom of the edge of my table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## zazz+54321

Hey, maybe this picture will work:


----------



## yourtoys7

zazz=54321
 that is cool...


----------



## doubtfulbroom

nice use of handtools zazz+54321


----------



## uofmtiger

I have a couple:






 and a small one for my nightstand:


----------



## fuzzypinkunicorns666

I built a little headphone stand today. Nothing fancy.


----------



## spookygonk

Just seen this one on ebay:


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just seen this one on ebay:









_

 

Is that a headphone stand or a toy for.....women?


----------



## Alcaudon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrMajestic2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a headphone stand or a toy for.....women?_

 

Well.... it actually could be both. I can imagine a woman...... mmm..... "hanging" from the stand, and wearing your favourite cans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Everybody happy!!!!!!


----------



## -=Germania=-

Both of these are made of dirftwood found at my grandfather's lakehouse at Lake of the Ozarks. The first is made for multiple headphones and is a single piece of either pine or white oak (more likely the latter). The second is either walnut or black oak. 






















 Both pieces were first oil rubbed and then coated with a satin finish to seal them. Enjoy!


----------



## Caution

rofl I laughed at the 3rd pic Germania!


----------



## -=Germania=-

I totally didn't even see that until you pointed it out - jeez...


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Caution* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_rofl I laughed at the 3rd pic Germania!_


----------



## G-man

lol, the third pic is interesting...


----------



## Navyblue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I totally didn't even see that until you pointed it out - jeez... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It shows that you have a healthier mind than Caution.


----------



## -=Germania=-

^Definitely

 I totally picked out he wood and spent the hours making it...didn't notice till he said something...


----------



## Caution

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Navyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It shows that you have a healthier mind than Caution. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Lies!

 Sorry Germania I didn't mean to offend you at all, the third picture was just at the right angle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, which is why I said third picture not the whole stand


----------



## Ech0

After trying to come up w/a creative idea for a headphone stand, I settled on functional & plain poplar wood stand. I've made two of these and need to make one more w/some minor modifications. 







 Ech0


----------



## david21

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Jaw007!_

 

That headphone stand of yours is awesome! Mind if I ask you how and what you used to build the stand?


----------



## Sovkiller

This one hurts, yeak!!!!


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *david21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That headphone stand of yours is awesome! Mind if I ask you how and what you used to build the stand?_

 

Since the stand was colored (not natural wood), I used a budget but easy to work with hard wood. I just used basic tools: table saw, drill press, router, sander, sand paper, band saw, etc.

 Thanks!


----------



## -=Germania=-

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This one hurts, yeak!!!!_

 

IMPALED!


----------



## tonym

Walnut and stainless steel. The same as my hi-fi rack!


----------



## ddoingwell

Sorry...wrong area


----------



## fatcat28037

Nice work Tony, walnut is beautiful stuff to when finished.


----------



## dd051

Alex, any new creations?


----------



## fatcat28037

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dd051* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alex, any new creations?_

 

Nothing lately. I've made a few of the old style (see post #1) to sell but haven't marketed them. I've been busy in the studio making pots and teaching a clay class for Senior citizens. Fun for me!


----------



## dd051

Do they have fun?


----------



## fatcat28037

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dd051* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do they have fun?_

 

Last class was today, they glazed their pots. I'll fire them next week. They were a really fun group. This was the first time I did this, I'll do it again if asked.

 Here are the stands but before I finished the bases.


----------



## jordanross

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lord Mike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a simple coat-hanger does the job for me.




_

 

Love the brick... Nice idea.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatcat28037* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Last class was today, they glazed their pots. I'll fire them next week. They were a really fun group. This was the first time I did this, I'll do it again if asked.

 Here are the stands but before I finished the bases.





_

 

That shop is uber tidy, got some free time...say a week or so?


----------



## srserl

Very functional too...not only does it hold headphones, it rips, serves music, and burns music cds.

 Scott


----------



## kuroguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That shop is uber tidy, got some free time...say a week or so?_

 


 I've found the key to a good finish is to get the shop as clean as possible before shooting the finish. Nothing can ruin a nice finish faster than dust falling on it while it is still soft. My wood shop always looks cleanest just before I start shooting lacquer.


----------



## Grey Massacre

I am currently working on a new stand... made of chakte kok, cocobolo, claro walnut burl and purple heart! Sadly I do not have much time or else I would make more of those fun projects! I just gotten a lathe and I played with it for some time... and I decided to make a stand! Basically I am making a gothic looking stand that is twisted and wavy! Ghoulish like if that makes any sense to you guys. Will post pics when finished! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is the more common I made from claro walnut burl... This was my second wood project, the first one was the Grado's pads adapters I made to fit my Beyer ear pads. I went through 8 prototypes the result is really rewarding, it's really fun to figure out all the measurements and when you are tool limited it adds even more challenge! Everything is finished with oil.

 Charles


----------



## mojo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is the more common I made from claro walnut burl... This was my second wood project, the first one was the Grado's pads adapters I made to fit my Beyer ear pads. I went through 8 prototypes the result is really rewarding, it's really fun to figure out all the measurements and when you are tool limited it adds even more challenge! Everything is finished with oil._

 

That's absolutely lovely, and you say it was only your second project? Amazing...


----------



## Grey Massacre

Here is the result after a few coats of Danish oil. While it look fine I am not entirely happy with it but I have learned mucho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The concept was gothic looking with non symmetric design.

 That cocobolo was hard and I bended a wood chisel while turning it, I went just a bit too far then BAM everything stopped, needless to say using a lathe is dangerous! I liked working different kinds of woods as some are softer or finish better than the other.

 Charles


----------



## kuroguy

Wood Lathe: facemask mandatory. 

 Keep the toolrest as close to the work as possible and just below the centerline of the work.

 Resharpen your chisels before the final cut.

 finish up with a round nose scraper to remove any chisel marks.

 A wood as hard as cocobolo should need very little sanding (if any) after the final cut.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kuroguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wood Lathe: facemask mandatory. 

 Keep the toolrest as close to the work as possible and just below the centerline of the work.

 Resharpen your chisels before the final cut.

 finish up with a round nose scraper to remove any chisel marks.

 A wood as hard as cocobolo should need very little sanding (if any) after the final cut._

 

Thanks for caring, that specific round chisel was not equally sharpened and you are right about the mask, I should get one ASAP! Jason mask!


----------



## Arrowhead

Hello: my first post! There's some really nice ideas in this thread, and speaking as a cabinet maker, some of you are impressive woodworkers. It had never really crossed my mind to make a stand myself, but I now consider myself inspired to come up with something. Here's an old picture of my current solution, found in a junk shop, sporting my old SR60s; currently it's wearing my new K701s (which are burning in on a constant diet of King Tubby and cathedral organ music).


----------



## crzystng

Some really great DIY ideas floating around in here.


----------



## aphexii

All Ikea parts except the base. Made the base out of a unfinished mini wall plaque they sell at Michaels. Stained with Red Mahogany with a Satin Polyurethane finish.


----------



## DaMnEd

Love it!


----------



## jbusuego

Good job


----------



## aphexii

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaMnEd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks! Its my first time working with stains, or a headphone stand for that matter. I really like how the finish came out, just a mild shine to it but not full on glossy.


----------



## aphexii

Forgot to mention. One thing thats great about the Metal is that its solid as a rock (very heavy), it keeps the center of gravity towards the back so I can use a very small base and its super stable. I could probably throw 4 headphones up there without worrying about it tipping.


----------



## jamess71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aphexii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Forgot to mention. One thing thats great about the Metal is that its solid as a rock (very heavy), it keeps the center of gravity towards the back so I can use a very small base and its super stable. I could probably throw 4 headphones up there without worrying about it tipping._

 

OK aphexii, spill the beans.  What is the metal part from Ikea? I want one. Looks awesome

 James


----------



## fatcat28037

aphexii that is a great stand. ya' just gotta' love Ikea. We're getting one in Charlotte this coming spring.


----------



## aphexii

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamess71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK aphexii, spill the beans.  What is the metal part from Ikea? I want one. Looks awesome

 James_

 

Main stand portion: Bjarnum Shelf Bracket 11''
 Headphone holder post: Capita Leg 4''
 Wire wrapping posts: Attest Knob

LINK

 Its a bit more expensive than he noted though, his prices were from items in the returned section. Also, you end up with enough parts to make two stands and for a little extra, 4.


----------



## jamess71

Thanks aphexii. I'm ordering the parts now. I guess you mean another set of the Attest Knob. Just making sure I don't miss anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 James


----------



## spookygonk

Is it easy to get the base plates off the Capita legs, they are attached in the IKEA photo:


----------



## aphexii

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it easy to get the base plates off the Capita legs, they are attached in the IKEA photo:




_

 

They weren't attached at all in the boxes. It was all separate parts.


----------



## spookygonk

Cool, definitely going to try this (well, give them to my Step dad to put together and lathe a base).


----------



## aphexii

If anyone is interested, I made a second Ikea Stand with the spare parts I had... Shoot me a PM...


----------



## dunski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatcat28037* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Hey guys, I'm almost finished building my stand. It looks pretty much exactly the same as the ones above. One quick question, what's the best way to attach the pvc pipe to the base? Do you just glue it?

 Thanks,
 Steven.


----------



## G-man

@aphexii

 That's the same stand that I have!!
 But i screwed mine onto the desk, rather than a wooden panel. I have enough parts for another one, incase i ever need it, so that's good as well.


----------



## sandchak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aphexii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All Ikea parts except the base. Made the base out of a unfinished mini wall plaque they sell at Michaels. Stained with Red Mahogany with a Satin Polyurethane finish. 













_

 

I would love to have one of these - any chance ??..


----------



## zaydon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zaydon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If anyone has built out an extra Ikea DYI headphone stand even without a wood base, please send me a PM.
 I live in the US. thx._

 

Found! thx.


----------



## zaydon

Here is my IKEA DIY stand by aphexii. The d5000 cord is quite a rats nest, but this seems to work well. I suck at photography, so sorry.


----------



## 03029174

Heres my attempt, got a cheap lamp and took the head off it, couldnt get all the moulded plastic off hense the black tape, then got a guitar holder and screwed it in, didnt turn out how i had imagined it, but its not bad


----------



## fatcat28037

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dunski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, I'm almost finished building my stand. It looks pretty much exactly the same as the ones above. One quick question, what's the best way to attach the pvc pipe to the base? Do you just glue it?

 Thanks,
 Steven._

 

I use a hole saw to cut a circle in the base the same diameter as the PVC.


----------



## bhjazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aphexii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All Ikea parts except the base. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Perfect. I need a stand and this looks great. I could hang my handful of IEMs off the smaller posts as well. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## auee

I noticed that the bjarnum is made of stainless steel. Can someone who made the Ikea stand tell me how to drill the hole in to it? Must I have a drill press? Special drill bit? Oil the bit as it is being drilled? What speed to drill? I have the parts but the guy at the hardware store did not think I could get through the stainless with Ace's wood metal drill bit and a cordless hand drill. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *auee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I noticed that the bjarnum is made of stainless steel. Can someone who made the Ikea stand tell me how to drill the hole in to it? Must I have a drill press? Special drill bit? Oil the bit as it is being drilled? What speed to drill? I have the parts but the guy at the hardware store did not think I could get through the stainless with Ace's wood metal drill bit and a cordless hand drill. Thanks for the help guys._

 

I have a drill bit somewhere that I used to go through a 1/4 piece of stainless and it was done relatively effortless.

 Charles


----------



## HippieTom

I just had an ideo. 
 I must be many cool birdhouses that can be used.Yes birdhouses. Found one nice one straight away














 Wow Another one
http://www.andrewholmberg.com/HandBl...he%20tree.html


----------



## HippieTom

Oh man i just became very creative. 

 Look what i found.
 There is a hole world of clothes hangers. Old on ebay and new cool ones.
 And this baby to hang them in. Sweeet





 Or maby old Joysticks???


----------



## HippieTom

Yepp. Plant hangers too.









 And other stuff

















 Sorry for posting all these photos. will stop now. Just had to do it while i was creative.


----------



## dBs

Idea I had, but dont have the resources to create, would be to use large bamboo stalks. You could make a nice Eastern themed stand using bamboo and Eastern woods. Bamboo seems to be inexpensive as well:
Florida Dried Bamboo - Bamboo Grove Organic Farm
Bamboo Poles
 etc.
 Just google bamboo poles.

 When I finally can own a set of appropriate tools, Ill make one out of bamboo.


----------



## beez

here's mine had the aunt jemima shaker that i found at a tag sale, thought it was funny. was inspired to make it a headphone stand after reading through this thread yesterday


----------



## -=Germania=-

Someone seriously needs to make one out of a Mrs. Butterworths container now. 

 *only watch if you can tolerate some foul language...its pretty funny*

+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._


----------



## onform

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone seriously needs to make one out of a Mrs. Butterworths container now. 

 *only watch if you can tolerate some foul language...its pretty funny*
 [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]_

 

Ahh the good old hoochy mumma pantry bitch fight....LMAO


----------



## RPT1778

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aphexii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Simple, elegant and so darn sexy! PLUS I love the modern metal style design elements...

 The only thing I will change on mine is the base... although I love the Wood, I'd rather continue with the modern metal style of the main holder part...

 Hopefully I find something interesting at Ikea, if not I'll probably make do with the wood base until I find something...

 Hopefully going this weekend, but my fiancee isn't answering my IM, LOL...

 To everyone else that posted, I love a lot of those too, but in order to get the finished quality that I want, I need a woodshop, which I unfortunately don't have...

 Best to all!

 RPT


----------



## MrSlim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *auee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I noticed that the bjarnum is made of stainless steel. Can someone who made the Ikea stand tell me how to drill the hole in to it? Must I have a drill press? Special drill bit? Oil the bit as it is being drilled? What speed to drill? I have the parts but the guy at the hardware store did not think I could get through the stainless with Ace's wood metal drill bit and a cordless hand drill. Thanks for the help guys._

 

It's not stainless steel.. It's cast aluminum, with a brushed finish.. Its about 3 or 4 mm thick. A standard metal high speed bit should do it, at the highest speed your drill will do. A drill press would be handy but not necessary, as long as you can hold it down firmly(or clamp it to something) I've got the parts but haven't gotten around to starting it yet, so I haven't tried drilling it.


----------



## auee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not stainless steel.. It's cast aluminum, with a brushed finish.. Its about 3 or 4 mm thick. A standard metal high speed bit should do it, at the highest speed your drill will do. A drill press would be handy but not necessary, as long as you can hold it down firmly(or clamp it to something) I've got the parts but haven't gotten around to starting it yet, so I haven't tried drilling it._

 

You are right and I was wrong. The guys at the hardware store where I purchased the screws and bolts told me that it was stainless, and not knowing any better, I accepted their statement. I therefore found someone locally who had a drill press and drilled the holes for me at $10.00 per. Afterwards, he told me that it was cast aluminum. I do not feel ripped off, but if I make more stands, I will be able to drill the holes myself. I wish I had heard from you before I went to the time and expense of finding someone to drill the holes for me. Let us know how the drilling goes.


----------



## Towert7

My latest creation.


























 This is not the finished product. I will be using another technique for the finished product. It *will* look even better. I'm going for a tiger maple effect.

 I have taught my dad how to make these and he will be selling them shortly. Gonna make a nice little website for people to order these on. The finished product will sell for roughly 50$us, maybe more (not sure yet). If you can believe it, my dad actually made this one from scratch all by himself. He has come a long way! ^_^

 I'm VERY happy with the way these turned out. They look fantastic and stately. The top of the headphone stand was designed to fit full size headphones while reducing pressure points (important for headphones like my HE60).

 Been using highly figured maple for these, but may experiment around with other woods (already thinking about a beautiful cherry wood).

 I really liked my Japanese style headphone stand, but it was not ideal for the more expensive headphones. I think this new style _is_ more suitable. 

 I'm very happy with the way these have come out.


----------



## Good Times

Looks great dude, and with reduced pressure points it's win win for your new design. Well done.

 PS I like the tubes in the first pic, you should keep them there as a permanent fixture


----------



## MrSlim

Tower7, gorgeous ...


----------



## papomaster

Just. Gorgeous.


 By the way, how do you make that upper section? Do you buy already curved pieces of wood?


----------



## Towert7

Thank you everyone for the very nice comments!

 @*papomaster*: The top started off as a 1" x 8" x 14ft board (as will many others!).
 ^_^

 A little cutting, a little sanding, and you have a nice curved top.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My latest creation.

 <snip>_

 

Great looking stand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 ...So your dad quite clearly have some woodworking skills.


----------



## apatN

I am not sure if I said it in the 'post your room' topic but they look very nice. I like that the top is so big so that there is not one pressure point.
 I approve!


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great looking stand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ...So your dad quite clearly have some woodworking skills._

 

Thank you for the kind comment!
 It seems he does after all!


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not sure if I said it in the 'post your room' topic but they look very nice. I like that the top is so big so that there is not one pressure point.
 I approve! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you again apatN! Yea, ever since I got my HE60 the leather has been cracking because the only stands I have put too much pressure at the very top of the headband. Even the one I bought from Larry.

 For my HD650 or HF-1 it really doesn't matter so much, but this darn leather!
 ^_^


----------



## Wham City

That's why I like Woo's stand so much.






 It's very clean and there's no pressure points on the headband. Anyone have any tips to build something similar to this?


----------



## Baird GoW

Made this for like ~$20-25 (including some drill bits and stain) in parts at home depot.














 I'm planning on making another soon or I'm going to make something diff but I'm not giving away that plan you will have to wait and see.


----------



## Wham City

What's the white part the phones hang from? Wood wrapped in foam?


----------



## Baird GoW

Its some wannabe Tempurpedic material from a bed topper I cut to stick over the door stopper (topper was to big so i cut it down to the right size, leaveing me with a lot leftovers). I like it cause it is really good for not scratching the phones and also not putting pressure on one specific point on a headphone pad like the Ultrasone HFI-780.
 If this make it any easier to understand, if you left HFI-780 on a wire the head pad would engulf the wire and possibly always have the indent in the head pad. The foam stops any pressure on any 1 part of the pad.
 P.S. I never got an answer to what you think of it.

 heres a cool pic i thought you guys might think is cool


----------



## tacitapproval

Here is a banana hanger I found at Marshall's for $6, to which I added foam to the hanger.


----------



## Squirsier

Here's my cheap, but practical headphone stand, coming from something that is of no use to me anymore (recycling FTW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## rds

please excuse the craptastic image quality
 That middle spot is intentionally empty as I'm waiting for a special pair of headphones that should be coming to me very soon (and no, not the hd-800).


----------



## Zaubertuba

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hekoman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am currently using two different stands for my three headphones:

 First for my Gammas and my SR-202's I have a stand that I built out of Legos. I still have a huge bin full of Legos that I got when I was younger, so I figured I might as well use them for something.




_

 

Now that's _really_ creative! My son would love this, LOL! I probably couldn't get away with building something like this with _his_ legos, at least for any length of time, anyway.


----------



## dlosborne

It's silver-platted copper busbar stock; left over scrap after building a 4160V switchgear.


----------



## killer_andy

lol , i dont have any headphone stands , - except my nick  - , just havnt thought about it


----------



## ludoo

Very simple, very quick to "build", very cheap






 this is how it looks without the headphones and the neoprene foam padding


----------



## applevalleyjoe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ludoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very simple, very quick to "build", very cheap






 this is how it looks without the headphones and the neoprene foam padding




_

 

Hey, Great idea! I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We can call it "the Starving Student's Headphone Rack".


----------



## IceClass

That's more like the "already starved" student rack.


----------



## thatwunguy

http://www.koss.com/koss/kossweb.nsf/p?openform&pc^ac^HoldaPhone_Black

 I've been thinking of getting/making a headphone stand for my new ad700 and I found this thing. It may be cool to try to make something that incorporates a couple of these, but I haven't quite figured out what I'd like to do. Do you guys have any suggestions?

 I want it to be a stand that can take up a only a little space and will sit atop my desktop speaker that are quite deep.


----------



## cyberspyder

Could I see more of the cardboard speakers?


----------



## ludoo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could I see more of the cardboard speakers?_

 

I built them just because I was bored and had an extra pair of SFI drivers (the planar bipole drivers we use to make headphones in the ortho thread) and some stiff cardboard. They are half-scale Cyburgs Needles.






 They must be all wrong as there's no data for the drivers apart from theit impedance (32ohm). They make sound, but I would not consider them audiophile material. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use them to watch rugby or football games on my PC.


----------



## BMWWW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *applevalleyjoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, Great idea! I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We can call it "the Starving Student's Headphone Rack"._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's more like the "already starved" student rack.



_

 


 I think I win for the most 'student-like' headphone stand.

 I was browsing ikea today, and here they are. 

 $1 CND for 2 stands. Beat that!


----------



## Catcher

My contribution to the what Phallic symbol have you invented to hang your cans on.

 A door stopper I bought today


----------



## Catcher

My contribution to the what phallic symbol do you hang your cans on thread.


----------



## BMWWW

My second stand for my other desk at university:


----------



## NeonPirateKing

My own headphone stand that I made in Woodwork/tech class.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ludoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I built them just because I was bored and had an extra pair of SFI drivers (the planar bipole drivers we use to make headphones in the ortho thread) and some stiff cardboard. They are half-scale Cyburgs Needles.






 They must be all wrong as there's no data for the drivers apart from theit impedance (32ohm). They make sound, but I would not consider them audiophile material. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use them to watch rugby or football games on my PC._

 

Your lamp looks a little like an orange drop Polypropylene capacitor to me in that picture, that is pretty cool.


----------



## a19als

*a lot good idea here! Thanks!*


----------



## hobbang819

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BMWWW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$1 CND for 2 stands. Beat that!_

 

Well I have pushpins wrapped with wire from clothes hangers at a cost of $0. Atleast until I get my headphone cases and make a visit to ikea.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

OK, my first very poor attempt, it serves it's purpose but it's not eye candy


----------



## a19als

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 OK, my first very poor attempt, it serves it's purpose but it's not eye candy




_

 

*[size=large]
 you are ham! CQ..CQ..![/size]*


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Did some more woodwork and completed my second headphone stand today:


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Three more photos of the completed stand in use:


----------



## Joelby

You guys have inspired me to build my own stand. Off to the hardware store!


----------



## Emooze

I finally started mine today, pics up as soon as I finish.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys have inspired me to build my own stand. Off to the hardware store!_

 

^^^ Good luck. post photos after completion.


----------



## Joelby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^ Good luck. post photos after completion.




_

 

OK. I was inspired by Hekoman and his Legos. So instead of the hardware store I went to Toys-R-Us!!

 I didn't want to copy him with the Legos, so I figured I'd get K'Nex instead. Then I found this which I though kicked ass:






 There was a bit of a learning curve but in the end, I'm happy with my creation:






 Hardest part was getting it rigid enough to be functional. Had a few prototypes that failed miserably. This one is solid as a rock.

 Struxx kit costed $40 Canadian. Still plenty of pieces left over. Maybe I'll add the roaring voice box and flashing eyes some time!

 I had way too much fun with this...


----------



## Joelby

A couple more pics, so you can see the 3-D nature of it.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A couple more pics, so you can see the 3-D nature of it.









_

 

^^^ Well done, good job!


----------



## Towert7

My Dad has started using the new technique of finishing the wood, and they look even better now. I can't get over how phenomenal this specific one looks.

 It uses Tiger Maple hardwood





















 My dad has received a lot of nice feedback with this headphone stand design, so I made a website for him to try and sell a few:
Handcrafted Headphone Stands by Von

 The one currently on the website is by far his best to date. Those pictures do it no justice.

 I'm very impressed with the way these turned out.


----------



## Emooze

Put together what I had for my stand so far.






 Steel pipe painted and mounted to a piece of Ipe. Not too happy with the finish on the wood yet and it needs some padding between the headphones and the pipe. But not so bad for $35.


----------



## limpidglitch

Made this around christmas. Didn't know there was a headphone stand thread before now, so this is the debut. As you can see, the stand is customized for the SQ5






 Emooze, fix the pic, I want to see.


----------



## Emooze

Fixed.


----------



## limpidglitch

Wow, that's neat Emooze. Clean and sturdy looking.


----------



## Gamerphile

Man there is some really neat stuff here! Thanks everybody for your inspiring stands - I'm in the process of making my own custom design heavenly inspired by the attention to detail, choice of material and level of skill preformed on some of these stands pictured here.

 Yet another thread where there really should be an *I'm sorry about your wallet* sign warning.


----------



## Joelby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 It uses Tiger Maple hardwood






_

 

That's a real beauty. He should sell them...


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a real beauty. He should sell them..._

 

Joelby, 
 You need to read his whole post.
 He does sell them.
 Look at the bottom of the thread.


----------



## scompton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gamerphile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man there is some really neat stuff here! Thanks everybody for your inspiring stands - I'm in the process of making my own custom design heavenly inspired by the attention to detail, choice of material and level of skill preformed on some of these stands pictured here.

 Yet another thread where there really should be an *I'm sorry about your wallet* sign warning._

 

Most of the stands are cheap and require few tools so there's no need for a sorry about your wallet warning. Now if all you pay attention to is the stand towert7 posted, then yeah, you need the warning.


----------



## Gamerphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scompton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Most of the stands are cheap and require few tools so there's no need for a sorry about your wallet warning. Now if all you pay attention to is the stand towert7 posted, then yeah, you need the warning._

 

Well yeah... Mine is for high-end range products might even let my HD800 work on it so it has to be neat... Kinda therapy I'm hoping to extend to a long term thing. Currently I'm working with a solution featuring custom glass as the main element with HQ wood which might even get a special treatment by a professional. Thats thanks to my better half which just happen to be a very well respected renovation painter with A grade journeyman papers. Her hobby is furniture restoration and Russian Royal History and buildings and she is one of the few with enough papers and respect to be employed as part of the elite danish royal castles and government buildings department if she didn't wanted to college next year to become a building constructor. Yeah I'm very proud of her and a little embarrassed not having used her talents yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 In fact I was going for some special effects on the wood kinda like several layered stuff they do on cars just more refined... but raw high quality wood with a simple oil job is just so neat...
 Any who gotta finish my drawings for the glass works.


----------



## v3nom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gamerphile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Her hobby is furniture restoration and Russian Royal History and buildings and she is one of the few with enough papers and respect to be employed as part of the elite danish royal castles and government buildings department if she didn't wanted to college next year to become a building constructor._

 

I can see it now... a complete line of headphone stands crafted from the finest royal castle table legs and crown moldings


----------



## Joelby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Joelby, 
 You need to read his whole post.
 He does sell them.
 Look at the bottom of the thread._

 

LOL - I guess I was in awe of the stand and didn't notice...


----------



## Gamerphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *v3nom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can see it now... a complete line of headphone stands crafted from the finest royal castle table legs and crown moldings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah ironically as I've been an Danish Royal Guard my self, guarding the Royal family, Castles and government collections of their crowns and staffs etc. as well as high security publicly located military buildings. I was actually expected to kill you to prevent even just trespassing on these areas. Being part of this elite unit is a honor that never really stops, once a Royal Guard always a Royal Guard as the saying goes.
 BTW even as resent as last year a Royal Guard got a week off from shooting a man down trying to trespass - the crazy dude survived as the official ROE is to try not to kill if possible. Due to the nature of the assignments however a Royal Guard literally has a license to kill on own national soil even without ROE or any risk of legal charges ever - just an extra thing to make sure you would take the shot when needed. Ironically while I could have killed an entire group of kids just for looking at me without any repercussions, down in Afghan. where people are coming back in bags there is some crazy complicated rules for ROE. 
 I should also mention that the Royal Guards are just one of several features guarding these sites and VIPs included different intelligence services agents and bodyguards, very advanced sensor systems and extra Royal Guards on duty with police special response teams with body armor, automatic weapons and attack dogs always on standby. Also natural things like water or walls + large gates usually keeps people out. Again ironically The Little Mermaid is just a few blocks away from many these sites in Copenhagen and it lost its head at least twice in the last 50 years.
 So this is just ain't going to happen not even inside job - Royal Guards and such are cleared in a similar way to handlers in the White House in the USA - both to a security level and with some extra stuff on top.


----------



## Peyotero

You guys should combine different types of woods in those stands. Like ebony for base, maple for middle and some mahogany for tops
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: nah make it mahogany for base and ebony for tops...


----------



## Emooze

I'm a fan of ebony with purpleheart accents. Or bloodwood. No stains, just high gloss polyurethane and a bit of wax.


----------



## t/sound

Well done all the builders and posters. My wife told me to follow your example or settle in the shed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So here we are, my version of a HEADREST. Had to fit in with the HEADSTACK. Had to accomodate the cable.Had to get away from little hands.
 Had to be solid and not topple over, no matter what.

 Easy to work with red cedar and leather at the top, aluminium handles and accents. Bolted to the 80 kg Eagle Audio stand. Pictures before beeswax application. Spot reserved for new ref Headphones, what shall it be?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wife now happy.


----------



## Emooze

Holy crap that's ingenious!


----------



## Gamerphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *t/sound* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well done all the builders and posters. My wife told me to follow your example or settle in the shed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So here we are, my version of a HEADREST. Had to fit in with the HEADSTACK. Had to accomodate the cable.Had to get away from little hands.
 Had to be solid and not topple over, no matter what.

 Easy to work with red cedar and leather at the top, aluminium handles and accents. Bolted to the 80 kg Eagle Audio stand. Pictures before beeswax application. Spot reserved for new ref Headphones, what shall it be?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wife now happy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

neat


----------



## edge

My stand, I´v got a request from some guys at a Danish forum on making a stand for them, this is what I came up with

Attachment 15841

 It´s all steel, weighs 4 pounds comes in two colors, black and silver. I´m making a singel stand at the moment.


----------



## Emooze

Wow oh wow. Very nice.

 I'd put a request down too if I wasn't some 5000 miles away.


----------



## Gamerphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *edge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My stand, I´v got a request from some guys at a Danish forum on making a stand for them, this is what I came up with

Attachment 15841

 It´s all steel, weighs 4 pounds comes in two colors, black and silver. I´m making a singel stand at the moment._

 

Not bad..


----------



## edge

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you look in my albums you can see more


----------



## freakydrew

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lostspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It was really easy to make and looks decent. Costs about 5$ to make (in wood/PVC pipe). Im amazed by how much better it makes my headphones look over a 3$ plastic banana stand.

 If anyone wants to make one - take 1 1/2" ID PVC pipe, cut it at a 45 and trim the edges down to the height/length you want. File any rough spots and then glue with some plastic glue (ie model glue), clamp, let sit overnight. Spray paint the next day.

 The base is some scrap wood cut down, sanded and varnished. It has a wood block screwed to it that holds the PVC pipe snugly.

 The 'crown' I found at Ben Franklin (a craft store).




_

 


 can anyone let me know if it safe to hang the AD 700s like this? would a rounder headstand to support the wings be better?


----------



## v3nom

molded from my girlfriend's hands




 lol jp, its an old tv remote holder


----------



## scootermafia

I guarantee my stand is manlier than yours. (NOT DONE)


----------



## oneplustwo

I notice the conduit one isn't connected all the way along the base. I guess there's no way to get threaded parts in there as everything is "trapped" at that point? Seems like there should be a solution to that. I ask because I like the concept and would like to replicate except for the matter of the gaps.


----------



## Coreyk78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *v3nom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_molded from my girlfriend's hands




 lol jp, its an old tv remote holder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha, ever watch Delocated on Adult Swim?


----------



## Spatulaorama

I'm busy working on mine, which is basically using the same materials as those found on the IKEA models. *One important question,* the CAPITA Legs are *magnetic* as I've tested with fridge magnets. Will this ruin and destroy the headphone drivers on the Sennheiser 555s or 650s?


----------



## S J

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.doublehelixcables.com/tinyk702f.jpg

 I guarantee my stand is manlier than yours. (NOT DONE)_

 

That's a sweet setup... does the shuffle really power the AKGs okay?


----------



## number1inthehoodG

Anyone thinking of making a handful of budget but nice looking stands? and selling them to us less-then-crafty people?


----------



## Geruvah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 I guarantee my stand is manlier than yours. (NOT DONE)_

 

This is so Half-Life.


----------



## Spatulaorama

HOORAY I got mine done! My very first DIY project that turned out with _*SUCCESS.*_
 It was super fun making it. Took me a while though...


----------



## scootermafia

Shuffle does "fine" just not true potential of the K702s. Clipping on my Fiio E5 helps. Keep in mind, my M3 is inches away, this was just for fun.


----------



## scootermafia

Spatula's stand is the winner.


----------



## Gamerphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Spatulaorama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

HOORAY I got mine done! My very first DIY project that turned out with *SUCCESS.*
 It was super fun making it. Took me a while though...


_

 

Very nice... I always admire people who cares to take the time make something that lasts rather than just something mediocra..


----------



## Spatulaorama

Haha thanks Scooter and Gamerphile. I can't take all the credit though, the original idea came from the IKEA hacker website (which I invertently found out through this very thread with Aphexii's entry).
 I just expanded on it. I found out that the backside of the Bjarnum stand is actually hollow on physical inspection, and I don't like big giant cavities, so I literally put 2 and 2 together side by side (as I have 2 headphones already) and just doubled up some of the ingredients.

 Oh what the hell, I'll post a step by step...
  Quote:


 [size=x-small]

 Ever since getting my Senny HD 650s, I’ve wanted to make a nice throne for them, if you will. I think the IKEA HACK version was the most doable for me, considering how much I general suck at DIY projects. Here’s my attempt, which I think worked out decently. I basically doubled up on the IKEA idea since I wanted to fit more headphones on, and some of the stock IKEA parts allow you to do so. 

 If you’d like to make this particular headphone rest, I’ve added a little twist to the ingredients. 

 The materials needed are as follows…

 ► 1 X 8 inch wooden plaque (I got mine from Michaels craft store). 

 ► 2 X 3/8 inch bolts to connect the CAPITA legs to the Bjarnum brackets. This can be found at any hardware store. I used about 1 ¼ inch bolts. That’s about 3.175 centimeters for you metric folks. Get it from any hard ware shop.

 ► 2 X 3/8 inch washers (optional, I only managed to find 1 washer). Get it from any hard ware shop.

 ► 4 X Attest Knobs (they come in packs of 2, so you’ll need to buy 2 packs of Attest Knobs). Get it from Ikea.

 ► 8 X nuts that fit snugly around the stock screws you get with the attest knobs. This is so there is enough pressure to attach the screws to the attest knobs just using your hands to screw them on, as I don’t have an L shaped screw driver. Get it from any hard ware shop.

 ► 2 X rubber bands – this is to connect the one Bjarnum bracket to the other. You fit this around the inside part of the attest knobs. There is a deep cavity in these Bjarnum shelve brackets. Fit this around the screw part of the Attest knobs. Get it from Ikea. 

 ► 4 X 3/8 inch screws – size 8 head – Pan Socket Head. You don’t need to get Pan Socket head type screws, Philips flat head (the cross type) can work as well. I just happened to have the square heads available with me. Get it from any hard ware shop.

 ► 2 X Ekby Bjarnum brackets – 11 inches – 28 centimeters (they come in packs of 2, so you only need to buy 1 set of them). Get it from Ikea. 

 ► 2 X Capital Legs – 4 inches. Get it from Ikea.

_*IMPORTANT NOTE ON CAPITA LEGS! ! !: *_
 Despite there being 6 and 8 inch legs, I HIGHLY RECOMMEND TO NOT EXCEED 4 INCHES, as I compared the width of these legs, and the longer legs also have wider widths. The excess width may not be able to be flush with the Bjarnum brackets.

 ► 1 X wooden stain. I got a small can of stain from Michaels. It’s a MINWAX Poly-Shades which is a stain and protection 2-in-1 application, which cuts down on work. It was a Bombay Satin Mahogany color. 

 ► 1 X paint brush to apply stain color of your choice to the wooden plaque. I recommend a foam brush ( I used a cheapo bristle brush which sheds all the hairs behind, which I regret). 

 ► 1 X 110 grit sandpaper - from any hard ware shop.

 ► 1 X 220 grit sandpaper (optional) - from any hard ware shop.

 ► 6 X sticky felt feet – this is so your base doesn’t scratch your desk if you are paranoid like me about collateral damage to your desk furniture. From any major retailer - Walmart even.



 As I live in the land of ice and snow, this did add up to a substantial amount of about seventy odd Canadian beavers. You Americans get it for so much cheaper. 

[size=xx-large]Here we go! 
[/size]

 [size=medium]*STEP 1 *
[/size]

 Sand the wooden plaque with “110” grit then upgrading to “220”. Make sure you get the grooves nicely flush and get rid of the woody unevenness. This takes about 45 minutes to 1 hour of good sanding.


 [size=medium]*STEP 2 *
[/size]

 Apply in *thin coats * your choice of stain to the top face of the plaque. I personally didn’t bother to do a good job for the bottom underside of the plaque since no one looks under there. Plus it drips to the top part if you apply too much. 

 I applied two separate coats and let it sit for a MINIMUM of 24 hours. The instructions on the can said 8 hours, but it was still a bit shiny after the application. Don’t touch it when its drying like I did because I was impatient. You’ll get fingerprints all over, obviously, you silly goose. Had to redo the whole thing from step 1 – sanding - you can’t just stain over bad uneven stains. 





















 The above picture shows the plaque having been sanded and freshly stained. Its still highly glossy. The finished gloss will be more subdued, but there will still be some gloss.


 [size=medium]*STEP 3* 
[/size]

 There are 2 holes already drilled for the 2 Attest knobs for each Bjarnum bracket. Just use the stock screws that come with the Attest and connect it. This is where your nuts come in that just fit snugly with the screws. I had a few lying around so I just used them. Your nuts will act like a washer, since its hard as hell if you want to try to hand screw it as the tension in the screw will get too tight before its all the way in. I wish I took pictures. Sorry folks.
 [size=medium]
*STEP 4*
[/size]

 This part was a bit tricky. Some who’ve made this before say they used a regular hand drill on highest settings, but I suck at using any power equipment. Basically you need to drill a 7/16 inch hole 1 inch from the top of the bracket. Drilling a 3/8 inch hole is too small and the 3/8 bolts won’t fit through. My thanks (and proper credit) goes to BLACKFEATHER on Flickr. Thanks for point it out! 

 I managed to get my work place (which has a plumbing and electrical department that does all the handy work) to drill it for me. 

 [size=medium]*STEP 5*
[/size]

 Put your CAPITA leg through with the big portion sticking out (obviously this will be your actual headphone holder portion) and the 3/8 bolt will terminate inside. Use a washer if you have one just to make it more stable, but I don’t think its really needed. Hand screw the nut onto the bolt and make it snuggy. Do the same with the other CAPITA leg and Bjarnum. 

 [size=medium]*STEP 6*
[/size]

 This step is sort of optional I guess. Basically when you make your two Bjarnum brackets sit together. They don’t sit flush from the bottom to the top due to gravity and the inclination that they’ll separate. One will lean one way and the other will lean another way. To counteract this, I just tied some elastic bands where your nut washers are. Double up the bands into 2 loops to increase tension. This will ensure the brackets don’t flop around. 







 Hopefully you should have something that looks like the above picture by this stage. 

 [size=medium]*STEP 7*
[/size]

 By now your wooden base should be dry and happy from the 2 coats of application. I took out a hand powered drill and set the speed to 1 (slowest) and screwed the square screws in. If the attest knobs get in your way, just use a regular screw driver to do it in. 






 [size=medium]*STEP 8 *[/size]


 I just used a dry cloth and wiped off any dust that accumulated on the base. I also used some felt feet and stuck to the bottom of the base so it doesn’t scratch any hard surfaces. 






 [size=medium]*STEP 9*[/size]


 Hold it up high like its your world cup trophy. Now stick on the appropriate head gear on it. For me, its my 555s and 650s. 






 To recap, probably the most time consuming process was waiting for the stain to dry – about 1 full day. For most people, the trickiest part is drilling the 7/16th inch hole as I didn’t have immediate access to a power drill. Again, others have done it with a hand drill and vice clamps, but I’m not that 1337 with such hand power equipment. I’m an accountant for crying out loud. 

 A few more pictures…you probably get the idea now. 



















[/size] 
 



*[size=medium]CREDITS[/size]*

Ikea Hacker - thanks for the original idea and parts list. 

Aphexii - thanks for sharing your portable idea on this thread.

Blackfeathers - FLICKR - thanks for letting me know in advance for using 7/16 inch holes - it would have sucked to have the mechanics at the work place redo the hole drilling.


----------



## spookygonk

Excellent work Spatulaorama, I may well make this one myself (or get my step-Dad to do it for me!). One thing though, the Attest Knobs for winding the headphone cable around, wouldn't you have more room if they were on opposite sides rather than next to each other?


----------



## Spatulaorama

They already have pre drilled holes in them, and I don't have access to a drill press. Plus if I didn't use the attest knobs on the front sides, you'd be left with small 1/16 inch holes which are unsightly.


----------



## Gamerphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Spatulaorama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haha thanks Scooter and Gamerphile. I can't take all the credit though, the original idea came from the IKEA hacker website (which I invertently found out through this very thread with Aphexii's entry).
 I just expanded on it. I found out that the backside of the Bjarnum stand is actually hollow on physical inspection, and I don't like big giant cavities, so I literally put 2 and 2 together side by side (as I have 2 headphones already) and just doubled up some of the ingredients.

 Oh what the hell, I'll post a step by step...




*[size=medium]CREDITS[/size]*

Ikea Hacker - thanks for the original idea and parts list. 

Aphexii - thanks for sharing your portable idea on this thread.

Blackfeathers - FLICKR - thanks for letting me know in advance for using 7/16 inch holes - it would have sucked to have the mechanics at the work place redo the hole drilling.



_

 






 And I thought it was all custom - what a ripoff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice job on the how-to-guide..


----------



## Keithpgdrb

Hey, Look what my Dad made for me. I told him I wanted a HP stand that would fit my Stax, and would be big enough to house maybe two headphones at some point. This is what he came up with. I think it looks pretty sharp for an amateur. He made it from Koa wood from Hawaii, and Aspen, from somewhere else. lol


----------



## Spatulaorama

Keith, that was the style of headphone stand I was intending to look into at first, but seeing as I don't have any proper woodworking skills of any advance state, I would just make a big mess of it. It has the added support for the headband which I think is important. I really do hope my metal capita legs work well for these expensive cans in the long run, I really do.


----------



## Keithpgdrb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Spatulaorama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Keith, that was the style of headphone stand I was intending to look into at first, but seeing as I don't have any proper woodworking skills of any advance state, I would just make a big mess of it. It has the added support for the headband which I think is important. I really do hope my metal capita legs work well for these expensive cans in the long run, I really do._

 

Yeah, I asked for a rounded top because that leather strip is so thin, the weight of the HP themselves would damage it eventually. and since mine are close to 30 years old, gotta be careful! I think dad got the idea from seeing pics of the stax stands themselves. Thanks for the props.

 are the capita legs the ikea things? I was thinking of those as well. I thought that if you actually stuck two of those facing the same direction, you would increase the area that the headband would sit on. it would increase the size of course, but could look cool.. maybe two on one side, one on the other? look forward to seeing what you do!!


----------



## Spatulaorama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Keithpgdrb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_are the capita legs the ikea things? I was thinking of those as well. I thought that if you actually stuck two of those facing the same direction, you would increase the area that the headband would sit on. it would increase the size of course, but could look cool.. maybe two on one side, one on the other? look forward to seeing what you do!!_

 

Yes, the legs are SKU-ed as Capita in the Ikea catalogue. I wouldn't know how it'd look with 2 prongs for 1 headphone band, somewhat unslightly. Naturally its hard to fit practicality and form in a DIY project. The capita legs themselves are hefty, like a giant 20 mm round casing or something, or grenade ammo. I'm glad they put a space for 3/8 inch bolt, or else anything lower would affect its stability as a leg. The entire assembly is about 4-5 pounds. I was seriously thinking of adding - basically using all the 4 capita legs but where would they go? I could have done one behind, but that is hard to reach behind there, and it would make the whole thing forced farther forward from the wall - not a very space saving design.


----------



## Gamerphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Keithpgdrb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, Look what my Dad made for me. I told him I wanted a HP stand that would fit my Stax, and would be big enough to house maybe two headphones at some point. This is what he came up with. I think it looks pretty sharp for an amateur. He made it from Koa wood from Hawaii, and Aspen, from somewhere else. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 to your dad - thats not bad...


----------



## Shike

I made a stand a while back really cheap:






 Towel rack + replacement paint roller. Took a minute to make . . . literally.


----------



## uberburger101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Keithpgdrb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, Look what my Dad made for me. I told him I wanted a HP stand that would fit my Stax, and would be big enough to house maybe two headphones at some point. This is what he came up with. I think it looks pretty sharp for an amateur. He made it from Koa wood from Hawaii, and Aspen, from somewhere else. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nicely done. Buy the good man a drink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like how it supports the whole headband.


----------



## hakjk

Here is my DIY headphone stands.
 They didn’t cost me a penny because I made this from what I can find from my lab.
 Probably left over’s from somebody’s previous project. So I collect all the garbage laying around at the corner of our lab and made this happen.
 Here is the pictures, let me know what you think.


----------



## Spatulaorama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hakjk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ So I collect all the garbage laying around at the corner of our lab and made this happen._

 

One person's garbage is another person's treasure. I love the ingenuity in it. I wanted to find a nice fuzzy roller or something soft, as in my pictures, the rests are steel hard. And for zero dollars, you can't go wrong.


----------



## zkool448

Love the creativity and all the ideas people come up with.. great job!


----------



## Gamerphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hakjk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is my DIY headphone stands.
 They didn’t cost me a penny because I made this from what I can find from my lab.
 Probably left over’s from somebody’s previous project. So I collect all the garbage laying around at the corner of our lab and made this happen.
 Here is the pictures, let me know what you think._

 

Zero dollar building is a true art! - Also the fluffy stuff makes me think again about how mine should be...


----------



## hakjk

Thanks for all complement guys.


----------



## edge

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *number1inthehoodG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone thinking of making a handful of budget but nice looking stands? and selling them to us less-then-crafty people? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Funny how life sometimes throw you a curveball, I allready had a small business(I allso have a full time job) but that small piece of metal has now turned in to another small shop, that soon will have a website and a Ebay shop.


----------



## fatcat28037

good luck Edge. When I started this thread 21 months ago I had no idea it would last this long or be such an inspiration to so many. You've just got to love Head-Fi!


----------



## pistolsnipe

i just use coat hangers hah


----------



## Gamerphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pistolsnipe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i just use coat hangers hah_

 

Neat... Simply but space demanding thought


----------



## .Sup




----------



## mojo

Very nice. Where are the wood blocks from? They look familiar... Ikea?


----------



## scootermafia

Someone reaaalllly likes AKG.

 Damn, I didn't know the 0404 was so beefy, it's cool looking...if I didn't already have a DAC setup...

 I nearly did the Ikea hacking stand but lost heart after they told me the $25 shipping charges just to ship it up from Dallas to Oklahoma. I have my steel pipe stand, it's epic win.


----------



## Bonthouse

Here's my work in progress
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really proud of it!


----------



## zkool448

Wow, that looks pretty nice... and those clamps are huge!


----------



## mojo

Wow, that's going to be really nice when it's finished! What wood is that? I like dark wood too.


----------



## Bonthouse

That's what she said
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But really though, those are the medium sized clamps. The man who owns the workshop has large, XL, XXL and XXXL. It's crazy!


----------



## Pagail118

I made some stands for not too much money. I like the results ! It's not stained yet... Waiting for my W1000 to arrive to see if there is a color that could be nice with it !

 The base is made with Wild Cherry wood.





















 Attempt to copy the Woo Audio style... ( Not easy ! ) I don't like the result. I nailed the base larger than the top, so it does not hold well.







 The whole thing cost me about 20$ cad to build. But I still have wood to make 4 small base ! Everyone on the budget should try to make those, really nice and not hard at all ! If I had not try the one in H shape, it would have cost event less.


----------



## Bonthouse

Finally some pics of the final product:

 The top






 The base






 The angled view






 The headphone on the stand






 The close up






 The moneyshot






 Wenge wood with 4 coats of french finish and final treatment with beeswax for a semi glossy look


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally some pics of the final product:

 The top







 The base






 The angled view






 The headphone on the stand






 The close up






 The moneyshot






 Wenge wood with 4 coats of french finish and final treatment with beeswax for a semi glossy look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^^^ Me likey!!!


----------



## Nebby

Really didn't need to quote all the pictures just to say two words.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I really do like it too.


----------



## Kees

Very well done! Looks great.
 But now you need bigger headphones.


----------



## Bonthouse

Absolutely, it's made for my D2000's but they are currently waiting for a recable and a woodie job, so they are completely disassembled


----------



## Towert7

My dad is getting very good at making headphone stands.

 These look absolutely stunning. Finished to bring out the natural figure of the maple wood, giving it a tiger maple effect.







 One is of one side, and the other is the reversed side.

 It's impossible to capture the complexity of the figure, since just turning them the slightest bit will reveal a whole new effect.


----------



## fatcat28037

Beautiful stuff guys, Thanks for the Pictures.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Absolutely, it's made for my D2000's but they are currently waiting for a recable and a woodie job, so they are completely disassembled
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice work! REALLY nice actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So you made them somewhere in a shop or something? I imagine you'll need some good tools to make that stand.


----------



## Bonthouse

Somebody nearby has a custom furniture shop (meubelmakerij) nearby and I know him from way back and I got in touch with him about making this stand and he offered me to use his shop
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be making lots of woody things the next few months


----------



## Pagail118

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My dad is getting very good at making headphone stands.

 These look absolutely stunning. Finished to bring out the natural figure of the maple wood, giving it a tiger maple effect.







 One is of one side, and the other is the reversed side.

 It's impossible to capture the complexity of the figure, since just turning them the slightest bit will reveal a whole new effect._

 

Seriously, that is the most beautiful stand on this forum ! Can't you tell us what did he put on the wood to make it look that awesome ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Continue your great work !


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My dad is getting very good at making headphone stands.

 These look absolutely stunning. Finished to bring out the natural figure of the maple wood, giving it a tiger maple effect._

 

Very nice! But the reason for the Tiger Maple effect is that it is indeed Tiger Maple.


----------



## Peyotero

True. But it's also to easy to kill that tiger effect with the wrong type of finish.


----------



## lutwey

hey towert7, haw many hps can each one of them hold.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice! But the reason for the Tiger Maple effect is that it is indeed Tiger Maple._

 

It's true. My dad and I go to our local wood yard and look through all of the maple wood for some with the most interesting figure.

 Still, it took him a while to learn how to make the figure pop. The first few attempts on really nice wood were very boring.

 Thanks for the nice comment!


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lutwey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey towert7, haw many hps can each one of them hold._

 

It would easily hold 2 full size ones, or 3 full size ones if you put them a little closer. Probably would hold 4 small size headphones comfortably.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pagail118* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seriously, that is the most beautiful stand on this forum ! Can't you tell us what did he put on the wood to make it look that awesome ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Continue your great work !_

 

You'd have to ask him. I'm actually not sure on the specifics of what he uses. I know he finishes it with a coat of oil and clear coat.


----------



## InedibleBuffalo

Very temporary. Just ordered my first pair of good headphones. (not pictured) Thats just my crappy logitech headset for gaming.






 I think I'll make a PVC pipe one with a small base and C clamp it on to my table so it reaches over the side of my table.


----------



## Oya?

No precision woodwork or really fancy grains here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just some bits of standard pine and stain + coat.


----------



## zkool448

Simple and practical Oya -- very nice!

 It reminded me of a mini-pendulum clock I built last year. Your stand makes me think I should convert this desk clock into a headphone stand


----------



## Towert7

Interesting construction Oya.

 My Dad went wild and made two stands with a VERY pronounced tiger maple effect.
 I really think they match up beautifully with grado wood headphones, so I decided to take a few pictures showing the paring:













 Not bad for DIY.


----------



## Oya?

Thanks guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tower, that stand is a beauty! I don't have any woody phones myself, I'm thinking I might make an all-black stand.


----------



## ramus

Something Ive done with what I have around


----------



## Gamerphile

funny this connection of wood and colored Grado's while I was thinking more class and steel to my very uncolored (as if any are completely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Sennheisers etc..


----------



## Skorpitarius

I like the metal stand that comes with sony SA-5000 . very modern esque .


----------



## mrarroyo

Tower7 that is a very nice stand your dad made using tiger maple. Enjoy it!


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oya?* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tower, that stand is a beauty! I don't have any woody phones myself, I'm thinking I might make an all-black stand._

 

Thank you very much. I'll tell my dad you said that.

 Yea, all black can look sleek!


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tower7 that is a very nice stand your dad made using tiger maple. Enjoy it!_

 

Thank you very much! I'll pass the word on to him.


----------



## haloxt

It might not be a stand but it is DIY, I made this pillow way back in middle school sewing class, now I use it to lay my headphones on D: stickers are for bothering people when I wear them in public.


----------



## Gamerphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It might not be a stand but it is DIY, I made this pillow way back in middle school sewing class, now I use it to lay my headphones on D: stickers are for bothering people when I wear them in public._

 

Yikes! [no pun intended Yikes] thats sure would drive me a bid mad - no offence but its just comes as natural as a knee jerk reaction... but gives me ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I only wish high-end IEM had some very clear way of provoking as thats really the only thing I'm going out with... maybe get a custom pair that looks like excesive ear wax?


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It might not be a stand but it is DIY, I made this pillow way back in middle school sewing class, now I use it to lay my headphones on D: stickers are for bothering people when I wear them in public.








_

 

what the hell did you do to your pro 900's you have got to be kidding me. Hello Kitty? Please remove those stickers right now.


----------



## haloxt

Those headphones look like giant black cookies eating my head, I had to make it look funny/stupid so I stop getting critical stares in public.


----------



## gychang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XGJFilmsX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really like the glass. haha and good use of handles to hold it up._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XGJFilmsX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really like the glass. haha and good use of handles to hold it up._

 

what did u use to "glue" the handles with?

 gychang


----------



## chews89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those headphones look like giant black cookies eating my head, I had to make it look funny/stupid so I stop getting critical stares in public._

 

Wait, you're a girl.. right? I can't imagine a guy wearing headphones with hello kitty stickers all over it.


----------



## haloxt

Lol if you really want to see how it looks on me you can find the link in my profile. I'm not into hello kitty but I really dislike the mean stares I get wearing plain Pro 900 in public, people know its not your usual consumer headphones and think I'm trying to show off. So I try to look like a ditz and they don't try to look mean.


----------



## rshuck

Anybody know if these are of good quality or not?

Headphone Stand / Holder Sennheiser Grado Beyer AKG - eBay (item 270330817782 end time Jun-14-09 08:30:14 PDT)


----------



## Bonthouse

LOL That's the standard Sennheiser headphone stand you get with the HD595
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 It's decent, but definitely not as sexy as something made out of wood.


----------



## rshuck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL That's the standard Sennheiser headphone stand you get with the HD595
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's decent, but definitely not as sexy as something made out of wood._

 

Ok - is it of good quality?


----------



## Afrikane

These look pretty cool I think.


----------



## papomaster

I had this stand last year (changed the stand for a glass shelf one), it is the smallest, easiest and most clever stand I know :






 It is a simple hook screwed on the bottom part of the wood shelf. However, it won't fit with most headphones, only with the metal arches of the audio-technica ones.


----------



## fatcat28037

rshuck;5761990 said:
			
		

> Anybody know if these are of good quality or not?
> 
> Headphone Stand / Holder Sennheiser Grado Beyer AKG - eBay (item 270330817782 end time Jun-14-09 08:30:14 PDT)[/QUOTE
> 
> They work ok, but its a $10 plastic item, not ever close to $35.


----------



## fatcat28037

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These look pretty cool I think.



_

 

Nice. Where did you find these?


----------



## logwed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zaubertuba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now that's really creative! My son would love this, LOL! I probably couldn't get away with building something like this with his legos, at least for any length of time, anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I built inclined speaker stands for my bookshelves with my Legos. Work great!


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These look pretty cool I think._

 

They're so nice !


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These look pretty cool I think.



_

 

x2 on where did you find those i want one so bad


----------



## Kees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These look pretty cool I think.



_

 

They do look cool, without the cables...


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These look pretty cool I think.
http://www.sieveking-sound.de/images...14/14large.jpg_

 

Oh my! Another stunning headphone stand design...
 Great work Kane! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit: I now see it is a commercial product by Sieveking Sound, and not another one of your creations.
 Still looking stunning though.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Sieveking Sound


----------



## Pagail118

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These look pretty cool I think.



_

 

These are some of the best. Very original. Too bad they will probably cost too much ! I really need to win the lottery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## Afrikane

Sorry, my bad. I should have pointed out that clicking the pic will take you to the relevant Sieveking Sound page.

 While their claim of it being a unique shape is stretching things a bit they have executed it very well. Little doubt it will cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Towert7

Despite the nice shape, I just can't get over the way it looks like 5$ worth of plywood. I'm not a big fan of the layered wood look.


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Despite the nice shape, I just can't get over the way it looks like 5$ worth of plywood. I'm not a big fan of the layered wood look._

 

The shape is nice, but this is impossible with tiger maple, wenge or other nice woods..


----------



## Lil' Knight

Those stands are the nicest I've ever seen. Would be great to hang on my Stax.


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pagail118* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These are some of the best. Very original. Too bad they will probably cost too much ! I really need to win the lottery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !_

 

That won't be necessary. It's €99 and will soon be sold via their website.


----------



## apatN

They sure are beautiful and I love the way the Stax seem to fit them perfectly. 

 I just got myself a nice glass head though. Think it looks pretty retro and I like it a lot.


----------



## rshuck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They sure are beautiful and I love the way the Stax seem to fit them perfectly. 

 I just got myself a nice glass head though. Think it looks pretty retro and I like it a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 So, what did you do with your previous head? Can't people see your... you know... insides?

 On second thought, this would be fantastic to hold your nicest cans...
PORCELAIN PHRENOLOGY HEAD BUST HUMAN MIND P - eBay (item 390052935294 end time Jun-17-09 08:25:47 PDT)


----------



## Pagail118

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That won't be necessary. It's €99 and will soon be sold via their website._

 

€99 is way too much for me for a headphone stand. For that money, I would still prefer the one from Towert7's dad. I just love the tiger maple !


----------



## mojo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That won't be necessary. It's €99 and will soon be sold via their website._

 

That is very, very high for what they are. Even Stax, who are not exactly the budget end of the market, only want about €40 for their rather nice stands. Audio Technica are even cheaper.

 Anyway, let's get back to the DIY stands. This thread is a gold mine of ideas that even talentless chumps like me can make themselves


----------



## drizzt

My grado sr-80i are my first pair of nice headphones(thanks to much research around head-fi) so I made a simple and cheap stand to show them off in my living room.


----------



## baldux

Wow, the Sieveking (especially zebrano ones, really look like womans hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) would look nice with some wood/leather cans but the price is quite high. Anyway they'll come out not before late summer I read, so you have time to put some money aside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btt...


----------



## crezo

Just discovered this site today and loving it... this thread just made my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would love to see those curved head shaped stands in some sexy brushed steel... that would be sexy!


----------



## DocHamm

Those Sieveking Sound Omega headphone stands are really sweet. Can't find them in the USA yet. Hope they show up soon.


----------



## baldux

I mailed Sieveking today and got a kind and quick reply from the owner himself with some news on their Omega stands.
 The delivery contents will also contain an unbleached flanell pouch produced from an Italian supplier which can be used for dust and sun protection. Therefore it will take some more time until the first batch with 1000 of them get done with their firm sign.
 As seen on the picture also big cans like Stax, HD 800 which I was named and so all other big cans can be placed on them easily without any problems.
 There'll be international resellers in the USA, Canada, England, Netherlands, Denmark, Finland and Germany.
 The publication of the final product will show up in the next week I was told and the resell is expected to start in August.
 I'm quite looking forward to it but my wallet is still crying... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here's a big shot of the zebrano version which was liked best according to the visitor response during the High End 2009 fair in Munich:






 thread hijackung end.


----------



## wotblake

There is some really good looking stands here. Nice work guys. Now my cheap little woo audio stand doesn't seem so nice.


----------



## Pagail118

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wotblake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is some really good looking stands here. Nice work guys. Now my cheap little woo audio stand doesn't seem so nice._

 

pfff, I would love to get that stand ! Not so cheap in Canada.


----------



## krmathis

Thanks for the update from Sieveking Sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I see myself getting one..


----------



## OutdoorXplorer

I hope online purchase and shipping to Malaysia is available.


----------



## Towert7

My grado HF-1 on a headphone stand my dad made.
 I think the black color on the stand REALLY suites the grados.

 The stand is actually made out of maple hardwood, but doesn't quite resemble a wood finish.


----------



## Pagail118

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



 My grado HF-1 on a headphone stand my dad made.
 I think the black color on the stand REALLY suites the grados.

 The stand is actually made out of maple hardwood, but doesn't quite resemble a wood finish._

 

Nice work again ! The top look like leather. Very nice finish !


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pagail118* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice work again ! The top look like leather. Very nice finish !_

 

Thanks Pagail. I'll pass your kind comments on to my dad.
 In person, I think it resembles a plastic more than a wood. It's a very strange finish that was applied.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *baldux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I mailed Sieveking today and got a kind and quick reply from the owner himself with some news on their Omega stands._

 

This is the most amazing stand I've ever seen. Thinking of getting one for my Omegas.


----------



## Gamerphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



 My grado HF-1 on a headphone stand my dad made.
 I think the black color on the stand REALLY suites the grados.

 The stand is actually made out of maple hardwood, but doesn't quite resemble a wood finish._

 

 Very nice finish.... from the small picture it looks like it was painted by an proffesional. Is it spay painted or by brush and what layers etc.?


----------



## HugoFreire

Already posted on the high-end system pictures thread, but it seems to fit here too.


----------



## Lil' Knight

I love your HE90 more than the stand.


----------



## Bonthouse

Should be a great stand, but the plastic hanger completely destroys the whole picture..


----------



## uberburger101

I believe it's a wooden stand + the Sennheiser headphone clamp.


----------



## Steggy

So i'd like to make a headphone stand like the one lostspyder made(page 2 if you're 20 per page). I have pvc, but how the heck can i cut it at a 45 degree angle? I have a small handsaw lying around that should be able to do the trick. I'm just not sure how i'll be able to get that precise a degree cut :/


----------



## Pagail118

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Steggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So i'd like to make a headphone stand like the one lostspyder made(page 2 if you're 20 per page). I have pvc, but how the heck can i cut it at a 45 degree angle? I have a small handsaw lying around that should be able to do the trick. I'm just not sure how i'll be able to get that precise a degree cut :/_

 

There is some type of box with precut angle to help you cut at the right angle. It usually have angle like 90, 45, 30. Very handy and does not cost much. ( someone might be able to tell you the real name, I don't know how it's called in English ) I made most of my work with something like this


----------



## Steggy

oh, i didn't know miter boxes did angles as well. Thank you!

 I might also take a stab at the ikea hack with a wooden base. It looks VERY nice guys. 

 A question on varnishing though. I purchased a few....i believe pinewood, bases, natural wood, and i bought some minwax rosewood varnish. Applying the stain to the wood, will it still have that....bare wood feel? or would it feel sort of finished like....a laminate or something would feel like. I'm guessing I would probably need to buy some clear lacquer coating? any recommendations? One thing i'm hoping in this project is that one of the bases i bought from michaels had magic marker on it. I'm going to try to sand it out, but it's sort of bull they have no way of telling if they had more of an item in the stockroom, no discounts on the last of damaged merchandise, and NO return policy if you do anything to the product. I know it was only a few bucks, but those practices no es bueno.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Steggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh, i didn't know miter boxes did angles as well. Thank you!

 I might also take a stab at the ikea hack with a wooden base. It looks VERY nice guys. 

 A question on varnishing though. I purchased a few....i believe pinewood, bases, natural wood, and i bought some minwax rosewood varnish. Applying the stain to the wood, will it still have that....bare wood feel? or would it feel sort of finished like....a laminate or something would feel like. I'm guessing I would probably need to buy some clear lacquer coating? any recommendations? One thing i'm hoping in this project is that one of the bases i bought from michaels had magic marker on it. I'm going to try to sand it out, but it's sort of bull they have no way of telling if they had more of an item in the stockroom, no discounts on the last of damaged merchandise, and NO return policy if you do anything to the product. I know it was only a few bucks, but those practices no es bueno._

 

Yes, most stains will seep into the wood, leaving you with a wood feel (since it is still wood you are touching).


----------



## roadcykler

This is a stand I put together kind of quick-like. I don't have all the proper tools to build stuff I like to build so I make do. Sometimes they come out a little rougher than I'd like but some quality black paint works wonders.


----------



## zkool448

That's excellent work and result from somebody who doesn't even have the proper tools. You should be proud -- nice job!


----------



## Steggy

oy. Finished cutting the angles for the pvc. Once i apply the adhesive i'm just gonna have someone at home depot cut the straight cuts to the size i want. damn sawing sucks if you're using a 5 dollar saw when you should be using a pvc cutter :/, especially after a 12 hour day at the ol' salt mine.

 but do you guys have any suggestions for the height of the vertical pipe and length of the horizontal? i'm using 2" diamter pvc on what appears to be approx 8x11 base.


----------



## -=Resonant_Rebel=-

Hey guys,

 So when I did this particular stand, I was thinking to myself- What would look best if you were listening to your cans at a relaxed bar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats what brought me to the Bottler- we had one laying around, old and rusty- so I took some primer and Rustoleum to it and changed it from its nasty, rusted green to this nice, bright fire engine red.

 Tell me what you think!


























 Who knows what this might inspire! Look through your old barns, store rooms, and attics and find something that speaks out "Paint Me!"

 Hahaha - I enjoy this one.

 Thanks for looking,
 Spencer D.


----------



## DanielCox

That's damn clever - inspired me to look elsewhere for building a stand (other than wood).


----------



## AudioTroll

some super nice stands, 
 I´m in love whit one on page 10,made of clear glass/plastic? whit a amp inside...*drool*

 here are my "stands" ceramic mushrooms made back in school in artclass 

 got inspired by this thread and tried my phones on them,both works for me, but I use the blue one.

 sorry for the crappy webcam pics,dont own a camera,spend all my money on girls and audio


----------



## Leonchan

I made my stand out of 110lb cardstock. >.<
 Not quite finished. I might paint it black, add to it, and fix it up.


----------



## Emooze

Screw painting it, that looks perfect with the grados. Like cheap-chic or something


----------



## rshuck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rshuck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 So, what did you do with your previous head? Can't people see your... you know... insides?

 On second thought, this would be fantastic to hold your nicest cans...
PORCELAIN PHRENOLOGY HEAD BUST HUMAN MIND P - eBay (item 390052935294 end time Jun-17-09 08:25:47 PDT)_

 

Forgot to post this when mine came in...


----------



## Leonchan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Emooze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Screw painting it, that looks perfect with the grados. Like cheap-chic or something_

 

Haha, thanks. 

 Anyways, now that I finished the bottom to hold up the hanger. 
 My stand is finished.


----------



## dbfreak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Resonant_Rebel=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys,

 So when I did this particular stand, I was thinking to myself- What would look best if you were listening to your cans at a relaxed bar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats what brought me to the Bottler- we had one laying around, old and rusty- so I took some primer and Rustoleum to it and changed it from its nasty, rusted green to this nice, bright fire engine red.

 Tell me what you think!

 -pic-
 -pic-
 -pic-

 Who knows what this might inspire! Look through your old barns, store rooms, and attics and find something that speaks out "Paint Me!"

 Hahaha - I enjoy this one.

 Thanks for looking,
 Spencer D._

 

Creative. What really grabs me is that bottle of Pinch.


----------



## Alcaudon

My first stand, made of ipe wood (brazilian walnut) and aluminium. Still very far away from perfection, but I hope to build a better one next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Excuse me for the poor image quality, but I'm not a particularly good photogrpaher with a not particularly good camera in a cloudy day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you like it!


----------



## nattonrice

Give it a horned helmet and a katana and then it'll match its name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Looks rad!


----------



## rshuck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alcaudon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first stand, made of ipe wood (brazilian walnut) and aluminium. Still very far away from perfection, but I hope to build a better one next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Excuse me for the poor image quality, but I'm not a particularly good photogrpaher with a not particularly good camera in a cloudy day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you like it!_

 

Wow, I like this a lot! Could be replicated fairly easily using aluminum...


----------



## Kees

@ Alcaudon:
 Realy nice! Very elegant.


----------



## Traddad

This is a headphone stand I built for a fellow Head-Fier. This is on the finishing bench in between coats so the pic is not the best. It's made from black walnut and quilted maple. The base is 2" thick walnut and quite heavy. The blocks underneath are for finishing. 
 I'm thinking about building more if anyone is interested. It would look great with a set of woodies.


----------



## spookygonk

Alcaudon, that is a work of art.

 I love all the different woods people are using for their stands. My stepdad does wood turning as a hobby, maybe I should ask him to build me something.


----------



## Alcaudon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nattonrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Give it a horned helmet and a katana and then it'll match its name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Looks rad!_

 

Thanks!!! So, can I assume that the kanjis are correct? it's not the stand's name, it's my surname 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The name of the stand is origami 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rshuck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, I like this a lot! Could be replicated fairly easily using aluminum..._

 

I'm already working on an aluminium version of this stand, I just need to figure out how to make strong junctions that look nice and that can be easily implemented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also have another stand fully made of glass that I need to assemble, I just don't have time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kees* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@ Alcaudon:
 Realy nice! Very elegant._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alcaudon, that is a work of art._

 

Many thanks for the kind words guys!!! I'm glad you like it


----------



## Towert7

My goodness, everyone and their dad's uncle makes stands now!


----------



## Traddad

A somewhat better picture. Only final wet sanding to be done. 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Towert7

How much does it weigh?


----------



## Traddad

Mine? Maybe 3-4 pounds.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Traddad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine? Maybe 3-4 pounds._

 

I had a feeling it would have some mass to it. Cool shape and nicely finished.

 Mixing the wood colors like that reminds me of the work swt61 does.


----------



## DoYouRight

Alcaudon could I get one of those holy cow that is the most amazing headphone stand in existence!


----------



## vberch

I am not easily impressed but this is phonomenal! Great job!!!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alcaudon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first stand, made of ipe wood (brazilian walnut) and aluminium. Still very far away from perfection, but I hope to build a better one next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Excuse me for the poor image quality, but I'm not a particularly good photogrpaher with a not particularly good camera in a cloudy day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you like it!_


----------



## DoYouRight

True story Id pay a good penny for one. I am a japanese freak and get as much furniture and art, lamps, everything japanese I can. Please please hook me up with a stand!


----------



## Alcaudon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alcaudon could I get one of those holy cow that is the most amazing headphone stand in existence!_

 

Wow! thanks, I really don't think that the stand it's that good, but thanks for the compliment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vberch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not easily impressed but this is phonomenal! Great job!!!_

 

Much appreciated, specially coming from a not easily impressed man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, thanks!


----------



## nattonrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alcaudon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks!!! So, can I assume that the kanjis are correct? it's not the stand's name, it's my surname 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The name of the stand is origami 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Hehe well they are correct in that 武者 (mu sha) is a armored samurai warrior.
 That's a pretty funky surname! You sure your from Spain?


----------



## ramenmeal

do you guys just have woodshops at your houses? or are there woodshops i can sign up for and use? I need a router and a band saw :/


----------



## Alcaudon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nattonrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hehe well they are correct in that 武者 (mu sha) is a armored samurai warrior.
 That's a pretty funky surname! You sure your from Spain? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hehehehe, yes I'm from Spain, but my surname is Guerrero (Warrior in spanish). Do those kanjis mean specifically a samurai warrior? I searched for the translation of warrior and liked the kanjis very much, but I was afraid they were incorrect.


----------



## Towert7

Oh boy, another kanji user who's unsure of the meanings................. :sad:


----------



## nattonrice

Hmmm well there is that one I gave above.
 There is also 武士 (bu shi) which I would liken more to literally meaning a samurai as you probably think of it, like a warrior that follows bushidou (武士道).
 A combatant or a fighter/warrior would literally be 戦士 (sen shi, like Gackt's song Ai Sen Shi).
 There is also 兵士 (hei shi) which is a soldier like in the army.

 Translation is not a precise venture so I say just keep it as it is. Like you said, it looks pretty ^^

 LOL this is a pretty funny ot for a thread on stands =]

 Edit: awesome name in Spanish thou! Get that in a calligraphic font and it would look pretty rad.


----------



## mminutel

Denon D2000s came in Thursday so I went home from University to spend the day at my grandfather's shop building a couple of stands. I am on a 2G connect card so I am not going to post all of the pictures until I get back home. I went in without a pattern or anything, and I am really pleased at how they turned out.

 This one is made from Black Walnut. Made a pattern that we cut with a bandsaw. I then took to it with a belt sander until I thought it looked good. The base edge was cut with a router so it didn't look bland.


----------



## scompton

How about resizing the picture.


----------



## iamthecheese

Cables are kinda messy, but I'm happy with how the stand turned out.


----------



## Emooze

Wow, I like that design, very interesting.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Ghetto stand, IKEA lamp clamp on the top of an IKEA chair, plastic tube on screw. Keeps the phones handy mwuahahahahahaha


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sebhelyesfarku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Keeps the phones handy mwuahahahahahaha_

 

I'm not sure to what extent you want to keep your HD650 looking new, but I would not use that as a headphone stand.

 The plastic knob will quickly chip away the plastic film on the HD650 headband.

 I speak from experience, sadly.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure to what extent you want to keep your HD650 looking new, but I would not use that as a headphone stand.

 The plastic knob will quickly chip away the plastic film on the HD650 headband.

 I speak from experience, sadly._

 

Wow, sensitive little basterd 650 we are? Then I should apply some sponge-like stuff in-between. Back to the drawing board LOL


----------



## ical

Just received my Sieveking Sound Omega stand. Excellent!!


----------



## TwinFinnley

Gotta say, those omegas are pretty sexy


----------



## DoYouRight

they dont do anything for me. but I am very excited to hear some. l3000 still reigns king on my tentpants of headphones.


----------



## Emooze

I hate to be the bad guy but that's not really DIY...

 Nice stand though.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sebhelyesfarku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, sensitive little basterd 650 we are? Then I should apply some sponge-like stuff in-between. Back to the drawing board LOL_

 

Yep, that would work.

 I was so sad when I noticed the paint flaking on the headband where it was hitting a piece of my old headphone stand.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ical* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received my Sieveking Sound Omega stand. Excellent!!_

 

Mahogany or Sapele?


----------



## luiztfc

Guys, I'm trying to do a DIY stand like this one: Headphone Stand on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

 What are the measurements of it?


----------



## deltaspirit

Picture is not mine, but it's the one I bought. It's African Padauk with cable holders.


----------



## iHelp

Sort of a bump, but I want to show mine:

 I wanted to replicate Towert7's designs. So, I went to Micheal's (an art/craft store) and bought stuff. It was under $15. What is really amazing is that I never do DIY. It consists of a pine base, 3/4" dowels, sheet of plywood, sanded styrofoam (for the curve), polyester fulling and a nice fabric to finish it off. Screws hold the stand together. I think it turned out pretty good:


----------



## iHelp

Towert7 is right on the forums. PM him.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luiztfc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys, I'm trying to do a DIY stand like this one: Headphone Stand on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

 What are the measurements of it?_


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Traddad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is a headphone stand I built for a fellow Head-Fier. This is on the finishing bench in between coats so the pic is not the best. It's made from black walnut and quilted maple. The base is 2" thick walnut and quite heavy. The blocks underneath are for finishing. 
 I'm thinking about building more if anyone is interested. It would look great with a set of woodies.



_

 

Just now seeing this. Really excellent work Traddad!


----------



## varione

not DIY but works well: Amazon.com: Totally Bamboo Banana Hanger: Home & Garden


----------



## HeyItsBattleKid

I think these guys may have some potential as desk-clamping headphone holders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 May find something to better conform to the headband and there you go! Maybe not killer looks, but works for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1...atalogId=10053


----------



## JazzVinyl

Made a quick headphone stand this last weekend:






 Seen: HD-580's recabled w/silver wire, PPA v2, y1 Gamma Lite, One Tera-byte Portable drive (for all the ALAC files).

 The stand base is made from leftover hardwood flooring, the mast from leftover closet post stock.

 ...


----------



## archigius

This beautiful woodwork was made for me by my cousin.
 I did the design.
 This is walnut wood, painted with reddish color and finished with shellac.
 It holds my Denon AH-D5000 and my modded woody Grado SR225.
 I'm really very satisfied with this:


----------



## dorkvader

I see I'm the only person sporting the K'nex headphone stand. I borrowed my room-mate's lamp and desk for this one. He's out, so he won't mind, and he owns Bose QC2 headphones, so he'll never come here.

 Yes, that is a D2 in an altoids tin. I put up some wallpaper in there, too.





 Here is one without the headphones on it:





 A side view with 'phones





 Lastly: a sideview in it's natural habitat.





 Also featured in the last picture are two mugs in need of washing, three railroad spikes, a cellphone on a charger, a large ballbearing being warmed by a laptop (for later use as a handwarmer), a computer, monitor, some topaz, a folder used as a mousepad, my D2, a pair of truly crummy computer speaker, a router, and last weeks' sudoku. I enjoy a messy desk.

 My last hanger was a really large c-shaped knex one. This is v2.1


----------



## Gitbags

Nice. I didn't know you could still get k'nex. I'm more of a lego man myself.


----------



## PScal

That k'nex stand is awesome!


----------



## dorkvader

K'nex has gone all stupid in the last 6 or so years. They've been making weirder stuff, with more molded (1-use) pieces, and fewer of their rods and connectors. I've had K'nex for a while.

 I'd say that Lego is much better for some things, but for practical and structural designs, K'nex taxes the cake. Just look at the weaponry on instructables!

 I'm thinking of buying some K'nex on ebay, the place where you still can get it.

 I'll also have to design-up a dual-headphone hanger. Perhaps I'll make it look like one of the designs here?

 Now I'll use my head as a stand for several hours.


----------



## swt61

This is a stand I made from Ebony. The base and hanger are Gabon Ebony, while the pillar and hanger ends are Black & White Ebony. 
 The base has a slightly concave top to hold a cable if it's wrapped around the pillar. Finish is 5 coats of lacquer hand buffed between each coat for a glass smooth finish.


----------



## Afrikane

A very striking and pragmatic design Steve. Nice one!


----------



## swt61

Thanks, coming from you that's high praise indeed!


----------



## jeanba3000

Hi
 Here is my "system" on the shelf over my desk and monitors, simple, effective and costless as I already have some in stock since years :


----------



## Towert7

My dad's in the process of finishing some sapele stands. They might be ready soon, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## grokit




----------



## fatcat28037

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Now that's a headphone stand! She looks like she's listening.


----------



## doctorcilantro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ical* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received my Sieveking Sound Omega stand. Excellent!!




_

 

Which finish is your Omega? That's not cherry is it? Walnut?

 DC


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is a stand I made from Ebony. The base and hanger are Gabon Ebony, while the pillar and hanger ends are Black & White Ebony. 
 The base has a slightly concave top to hold a cable if it's wrapped around the pillar. Finish is 5 coats of lacquer hand buffed between each coat for a glass smooth finish.



_

 

That is really nice!!!!
 Are you taking orders?


----------



## doctorcilantro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is really nice!!!!
 Are you taking orders?_

 

Yeah, pretty slick w/o being over the top. Tasteful.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doctorcilantro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which finish is your Omega? That's not cherry is it?

 DC_

 

The omega is the headphone, the headphone stand though is sapele wood (95% confident on that).


----------



## doctorcilantro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The omega is the headphone, the headphone stand though is sapele wood (95% confident on that)._

 

Sorry, I was asking about Sieveking Sound Omega stand.

  Quote:


 There are four real-wood models available; Cherry, Maple, Zebrano and Walnut:
 Cherry is a gorgeous slightly reddish color, very natural looking
 Maple is European elegance defined, with a light custardy color
 Zebrano is gorgeous, the zebrawood a magnificent complement to metal bodied headphones
 Walnut is deep, rich and burnished, with an understated, solid appearance


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doctorcilantro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, I was asking about Sieveking Sound Omega stand._

 

Opps, I stand corrected.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doctorcilantro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, I was asking about Sieveking Sound Omega stand._

 

That stand is definitely walnut.


----------



## doctorcilantro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That stand is definitely walnut._

 

Yeah, that's what I think, but some of the online vendor's pictures are washed out, and this one is really rich. Noble & Cooley makes great snare drums in similar steam-bent fashion; that was my first thought upon seeing the stand, well that and how sharp they are. I have been leaning away from black components and dark metal lately; wood is just so timeless.


----------



## ical

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doctorcilantro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which finish is your Omega? That's not cherry is it? Walnut?

 DC_

 


 Yes, it Walnut. I own two of them and they're simple great!


----------



## pojk3n

$398 worth of cans on a less then $3 worth stand.


----------



## waterlogic

Hi Everybody !

 How do you like these headphone stands (note the cable order !)

 Sennheiser HD 800 :
 (there are even two side and one central pocket(s for storing small stuff (adaptors, pens, notes etc)






















 BOSE (used for Iphone, Ipod only) :














 Cheers !

 WL


----------



## fatcat28037

Very nice Tower, It would be cool it you posted a few pics of your dad's wood shop.
 He does nice work. what's the price on the Cypress stand?


----------



## cyberspyder

A terrible, TERRIBLE idea:
















 Took 3 hours from a piece of cardboard to that. And I need 4 times that amount. FML. I can't make a fist now my stupid olfa knife is uncomfortable as hell. My take on the expensive upside down 'U' stands.

 Brendan


----------



## apatN

^ Use a knife that has a rounded blade. It will be a lot easier.


----------



## cyberspyder

I like the Olfa since it's fairly flexible so I can do the curved cuts, but the handle is uncomfortable...oh well comfort sacrifices for a sense of fulfillment and audio.

 An update:
















 At this point, still got6 more shapes to cut out and finally glue together, but it's taking shape.

 Brendan


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At this point, still got6 more shapes to cut out and finally glue together, but it's taking shape.

 Brendan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice!


----------



## spookygonk

Very cool, look forward to the finished stand, and I like your speaker stands as well.


----------



## Towert7

My HD800 on a beautiful Sepele headphone stand.


----------



## t/sound

Towert7 your wooden stands are gorgeous, wish I had the tools and time, well done to your dad. If he has time he could start an industry, the stands are that grand.

 I have been moving around since Mac / Amarra mini / Hiface so I made a wandering stand this morning. I have a fixed stand at the main rig . 

 The footprint looks small but it's filled with lead sheets so very stable. 

 Supports 1 phone and cable hook works well.

 Shade.


----------



## cyberspyder

An update...finally done cutting out all the pieces as well as glued them together (it's not glued together in the pics, have to wait till i get some natural light tomorrow):











 Brendan

 PS: Made a small booboo, you guys will see tomorrow


----------



## cyberspyder

And....the final product, behold the *CARDOMEGA* (named after another similar stand on the market....too rich for my blood):


























 You have no idea the amount of swearing, blood, sweat and time that I poured into this...and to make a little screwup at the end too! Apparently when I glued them together (laminated for the engineering guys) the pressure was uneven and made one side lower than the other...luckily only by several millimeters and doesn't affect function but sure works me up. However, still satisfied and now I have a place to put my 'phones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Brendan


----------



## Emooze

My god, that is just utter genius cyberspyder

 You a Gehry fan?


----------



## cyberspyder

LOL, guess you can say that...want to make a chair this summer too LOL


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL, guess you can say that...want to make a chair this summer too LOL_

 

Recycling in action, good job!


----------



## francisdemarte

Great work on the CARDOMEGA! Although it still looks like a giant vagina.


----------



## cyberspyder

Yes, precisely what it is LOL...though it bears a striking resemblance to the Lululemon logo.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And....the final product, behold the *CARDOMEGA* (named after another similar stand on the market....too rich for my blood):_

 

Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I like the idea, and it sure looks very much like the original (design, not material).


----------



## apatN

Nice! I totally dig the idea. Now the next step is to make one out of wood.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice! I totally dig the idea. Now the next step is to make one out of wood._

 

Believe it or not, that would probably be an easier task (if you own a router).

 Once you cut, sand and shape your first piece (the pattern piece), you simply cut the next piece slightly larger with a jig saw (no need to get the cut pretty) and use a pattern makers bit in your router to cut it to size. The pattern makers bit will follow the pattern piece exactly (just set the bit so that the bearing is in the middle of the pattern piece's edge. Simply repeat this procedure until you have the depth you like. A really deep stand could support multiple headphones.


----------



## apatN

Wood indeed shouldn't be harder. I would adjust the design a little though as the above stand made out of wood will weigh a ton.


----------



## Nebby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wood indeed shouldn't be harder. I would adjust the design a little though as the above stand made out of wood will weigh a ton. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Not necessarily! Just use.....balsa wood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 swt: I'm still amazed how much one can do with just a router and a good set of bits


----------



## cyberspyder

What I'd do is mill a template out of plastic (acrylic etc...) and drill a set of holes through it, then I'd route using that with a plunge router/flush trim bit.Probably make it out of baltic birch with the layers rotated 90 degrees from each other to get a consistent layer pattern.


----------



## Steggy

So while I still have procrastinated the hell out of my DIY project, I picked up a headphone stand from Astro Gaming recently. Have you guys seen it?





 It's 35 dollars, solid aluminum, rubber section on the top for a non slip grip sort of deal. It's a way nicer alternative to the Omega wooden stand which is really the only other stand in its price range, the closest one after that would be the woo audio i believe which is twice the price. The stand can fit almost all of my headphones, the only one it can't accomodate is the AD700 because of its wings. Thought I'd mention it.


----------



## dorkvader

Steggy: I hadn't heard of that commercial stand, it looks good for the price. (mmm aluminium) Is the reason the Ad700 won't fit on it because the stand is not tall enough? I know you can put them on normal stands, having the wires resting where the headband of "normal" headphones goes. I don't think the wings interfere with the stand, because the rest of it is pretty "out-of-the-way". I currently have an emergency backup binderclip I travel home with, and it works fine with that. I don't know how tall the HD555 is compared to the AD700, though.

 In any case, I read of someone's neighbor making them a woo replica in metal. It looked great, and I'm sure the parts weren't that much.

 I'm thinking of redesigning my current stand or building a new one, for multiple headphone usage, as I'm planning on getting a grado SR225i Should I build two similar stands, or one each that tries to specialized to the headphone? (y'know, optimized for easy removal, good support (I sound like a shoe company), etc.)


----------



## Steggy

Yea, it's too short to have the wires of the AD700 rest on them. the top of the stand goes through the wings and the wire rests, on it, but it doesn't look good that way. 

 But it really is a nice handy thing to have on my desk. Once I'm done gaming, I just plop my headset or headphone on the stand and I don't have to unplug them as much now which is good.


----------



## apatN

Solid aluminium? Niiiice. I need to have one.


----------



## Listen2this1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Steggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So while I still have procrastinated the hell out of my DIY project, I picked up a headphone stand from Astro Gaming recently. Have you guys seen it?




_

 

Nice Find.......Good price as well


----------



## #JP#

Just thought I’d make a contribution to this pretty entertaining thread – there is some impressive woodwork going on here. As much as I normally enjoy woodwork – I had a ‘WooAudio-like’ stand in mind with this design.
 I have always liked the now classic ‘IKEA hack’ of the Bjarnum shelf bracket with Capita feet. This is a slightly different take on the cheapo but elegant IKEA approach – one I haven’t seen before, but maybe someone, somewhere has already done it?

 Start with the following (stainless steel) items:

 Lillholmen face tissue holder - €4.99
 Januari Table Lamp Stand - € 7.99 

 With a hacksaw, saw off the bottom of the Lillhomen tissue holder and file down any rough edges. Saw the top off the lamp stand (if you are feeling really creative, I’m sure there must be a way to rig up a small light inside the tissue holder).

 Securing these two together is up to you – I used a piece of old round garden post of just about the right diameter to fit into the tissue holder – drilled a hole in it (you’re going to need a pretty big drill bit – 12mm) - but I expect a thick piece of PVC piping or similar would do the job equally well. I then glued everything together with very strong epoxy resin (almost as expensive as the stand!) 
 The end result was pretty satisfying, especially as it only took me about 20-30 minutes hands-on time (not counting the endless searching through piles of junk in the garden shed...).
 I can hang three sets of headphones on it with ease – even including the relatively bulky AKG 701’s.

 DAC-in-a-Box.

 But all those headphones do produce a cable nightmare – especially annoying to my ‘significant other’. So the solution was just staring me in the face in the Bathroom section of IKEA – the Molger set of 3 boxes. Beautifully made and finished, at €6.95 these are a bargain whatever you do with them. I converted the largest to a cable box cum DAC-in-a-Box. That knob is part of a Nuforce uDAC, which is now nicely tucked away, with the USB and line outs exiting through a whole in the rear of the box.

 Ikea Headphone Stand – High capacity.

 Just to prove I really do enjoy woodwork – though clearly not as talented as some on this thread – I came up with a high capacity stand for the truly hopeless headphone cases. This thing can take five pairs, if pushed! And yes, it is another IKEA hack. 

 A Rationell Variera plate holder (€5.99) has again had a hacksaw taken to it. The upright is an oak bed leg from IKEA from a few years back (the wife hasn’t looked under the bed yet and discovered where all her favourite books went...). A similar current leg is the Sultan (at €8.95 for four you can make four of these stands and have a good excuse to buy another fifteen headphones). The base is a piece of maple I had lying around.


----------



## Neet

Friend made me mine out of skirting board spraying it black soon, I'll post another pic when it's sprayed.

 Edit* Sprayed Black now.


----------



## AmanGeorge

I went a different route with Ikea stands. I installed these Bjarnum shelving brackets on my wall to hang headphones on.

  You can see an older picture here. The only thing that has changed is that I hung rolls of packaging tape on the stands that I rest the headphones on that give the contact area a more curved surface rather than the square edges of the hangers.


----------



## roran1234

Quote: 





swt61 said:


> One of my personal stands


 
  I can tell these are beyerdynamic's but I haven't seen any with wood, what's the dealio?


----------



## AmanGeorge

http://www.headphile.com/page8.html


----------



## Squa7ch

I know it's DIY but this is what I'm using for the time being until I can build my own.  Bought it (2 in a pack actually) from Wal-Mart for $2 and some change, has sticky tape on the back...works well enough.  I'm thinking about building something similar to a banana hanger I've been looking at on Amazon.com.


----------



## Squa7ch

...double post.  whoops.


----------



## swt61

Quote: 





roran1234 said:


> I can tell these are beyerdynamic's but I haven't seen any with wood, what's the dealio?


 




  Quote: 





amangeorge said:


> http://www.headphile.com/page8.html


 

 No those are not from Headphile. They're also not Beyers, at least not the drivers. Those are custom headphones I built using the Beyer headband/fork assembly. That particular headphone is the Chocolate Donut MkI, followed later by the MkII. These use Yamaha YH-1 Orthodynamic drivers in custom cups, with improved damping. The MkII used the Yamaha YH-100 drivers, and had deeper bass.


----------



## Darkraver

. . double post my bad


----------



## Darkraver

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7513/dvc00017t.jpg
  http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/4083/dvc00002t.jpg
  First headphone stand I've made, looks a little ugly but they work just fine!
   


   
   
  EDIT: does anyone else see a jumble of text or is it just me?


----------



## bryanweiss

Here's mine - cost less the $15 and only had to use a screwdriver:
   
  This all started when I saw a rolling pin in my kitchen drawer.  The idea of creating a headphone stand out of it popped into my head.  So now my Grados, AKGs and Beyers have a nice home.  All I added was two posts at either end of the base - available pre-cut at Home Depot as "Parsons table legs" - and some some hooks to hold the rolling pin up.  The half piece of wood bridging the side posts is perfect to stash the cables behind so that they are out of view, and to also serve as a place to add the obligatory Grateful Dead sticker.  The whole thing took less than a half hour to build and cost less than $15.  Plus all I needed was a screwdriver - I used scrap wood from the Home Depot DIY saw area.


----------



## Mayzei

Darkraver, yours is genius! Not too sure about the colour scheme though. 
   
  Tom.


----------



## grokit

bryanweiss, I've got a broken marble rolling pin; now I know what to do with it, thanks!


----------



## Pageygeeza

Here's mine I quite literally threw together yesterday, just scraps lying around the garden sanded up a bit.


----------



## Insomnymous

Not so much DIY (though I did have to cut some plastic) and very cheap but practical for my needs.


----------



## Gamerphile

Some nice new additions. Thanks for sharing people! Haven't got anywhere with any of my stand concepts yet..... if I ever will.


----------



## ANinjaBurrito

Made out of copper tubing from Home Depot. About a 3 hours build total. Would have been less if my dad and I lined up the two sides. We had to heat up the joints and push and pull them into alignment. I'm proud of it.


----------



## francisdemarte

Very "steam punk". I suggest adding either a coat of varnish or paint on those copper tubes or else they may oxidize and turn your headband pad green.


----------



## fatcat28037

Nicely done Ninja


----------



## clou91

Almost done, just need to stain the wood.


----------



## Kirby1356

I made this after I got frustrated with having no where to put my headphones. I did not really care how it turned out so it's cut really sloppy. I'm going to make a real stand once school starts up again and have access to a wood and metal shop.
   

  Sorry for the low quality cellphone picture, I wasn't in the mood to break out the good camera.


----------



## Pageygeeza

Ingenious!


----------



## ANinjaBurrito

Quote: 





kirby1356 said:


> I made this after I got frustrated with having no where to put my headphones. I did not really care how it turned out so it's cut really sloppy. I'm going to make a real stand once school starts up again and have access to a wood and metal shop.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the low quality cellphone picture, I wasn't in the mood to break out the good camera.


 
  Wow... thats a really good idea!


----------



## dogwan

It's only temporary but here's my contribution. Actually works so well I'm thinking of patenting it.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





dogwan said:


> It's only temporary but here's my contribution. Actually works so well I'm thinking of patenting it.


 

 I am doing this right now!


----------



## DDVX

Just finished my first headphone stand. Wood is walnut. The top is two pieces of wood on top of one another and in the second picture you can see pretty clearly where they were put together. However, it is only clear because of the flash of the camera. It is smooth and not noticeable from regular view. Ignore the clutter.


----------



## headbob

Quote:Originally Posted by *DDVX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  
  Just finished my first headphone stand. Wood is walnut. The top is two pieces of wood on top of one another and in the second picture you can see pretty clearly where they were put together. However, it is only clear because of the flash of the camera. It is smooth and not noticeable from regular view. Ignore the clutter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  Wow, looks good.


----------



## jdkJake

Nice workmanship! Beautiful piece of wood.

 Did you build it for multiple headphones? Looks like you could squeeze three on there with no problem.


----------



## BradPitt

All these are so nice. Looking to build my own this week from a metal towel rack. I'll post pics when I'm finished


----------



## DDVX

Quote: 





jdkjake said:


> Nice workmanship! Beautiful piece of wood.
> 
> Did you build it for multiple headphones? Looks like you could squeeze three on there with no problem.


 

 Appreciate it. Yep, I did. I looked at a lot of designs on this thread and decided on that one so I could put 2 or 3 headphones on it. I currently only have one can in use but I'm always thinking ahead.


----------



## funch

Quote: 





dogwan said:


> It's only temporary but here's my contribution. Actually works so well I'm thinking of patenting it.


 

      I see your ES1 has a new bottom piece. Does it also have the Vinyl Nirvana plinth mods? Are those cones Dayton?


----------



## dogwan

Quote: 





funch said:


> I see your ES1 has a new bottom piece. Does it also have the Vinyl Nirvana plinth mods? Are those cones Dayton?


 

 Yep Dayton cones, the bottom piece is just a piece of black melamine with a rabbet  for the plinth to sit on and is cut out to be open underneath. On my todo list is a better version. What you can't see is the Infinity Black Widow arm which has a straight DIN connection and I needed the elevation and cut out to keep the cable from lifting the suspension.
   
  Other mods include Dynamat Extreme on the top plate and sub-chassis, Quiet-Kote sprayed on both platters, hand polished spindle and bearing, custom thrust plate, mass loaded and deadened drive pulley. Started out sounding good, now it's very,very good.


----------



## BradPitt

Finished these up today:
   

   
  Used basswood for all of it. Took a day to put it together and another day to varnish and dry. Still thinking of applying 1 more coat to make it darker. Basically I screwed two pieces together for the base, added some plastic foam on the bottom so it wouldn't slide around or scratch my desk. Then I screwed in the two dowels and drove nails halfway through the top of them and slid the drum on top of the nails down to the top of the dowels. Really my second time working with wood (and yes I realize I need to sand down the edges of the base, they became misaligned when I screwed them together).


----------



## wdahm519

Well, I just finished my DIY headphone stand today.  It only cost me about $2.50 because I plundered some leftover aluminum stock.  The entire piece is constructed out of aluminum, and everything was handmade from scratch by myself, using a lathe, drill press, bandsaw, pneumatic wire brush, and a tapping tool.  The pneumatic wire brush was used for giving the entire piece a brushed aluminum look which gives it a lot of "depth".  I think it turned out great.  I'll post up some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Pageygeeza

Quote: 





wdahm519 said:


> Well, I just finished my DIY headphone stand today.  It only cost me about $2.50 because I plundered some leftover aluminum stock.  The entire piece is constructed out of aluminum, and everything was handmade from scratch by myself, using a lathe, drill press, bandsaw, pneumatic wire brush, and a tapping tool.  The pneumatic wire brush was used for giving the entire piece a brushed aluminum look which gives it a lot of "depth".  I think it turned out great.  I'll post up some pics when I get a chance.


 

 Can't wait, sounds sweet.


----------



## wdahm519

Alright, here are the pics!
   





   




   




   




   
  The peg that the headphones sit on I turned in a lathe so its very nice and smooth.  That small dark hole you see at the joint between the pin and the stalk is where I drilled for the 1/8" pin.  I also used a pin in the bottom base after I tapped and screwed the stalk to disallow any rotation and make a tighter fitment between the base and stalk.  This thing will last forever, it is VERY solid.
   
  Its definitely more simplistic than others seen in this thread, there are some serious pieces of artwork here, but it works really well.
   
  Hope you like it!
   
  (My AD700's go on here tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Pageygeeza

Great bit of work!  Fantastic!


----------



## wdahm519

I'm glad you like the way it turned out!


----------



## grokit

I bet you could sell those, very nice.


----------



## halojeezy

Here's mine! Pat myself on the back because it was my first time using a power saw. Total cost was $12 USD and half of that was for the steel handle.


----------



## Kees

Neat and tidy build, everything in the right proportions. I like it, well done!


----------



## wdahm519

Nice going.  Now its time to stain that wood!


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Not to any standard what-so-ever, I have made out of cardboard and double sided tape some extra support to stop the headbands stretching ....
   
             
   
               
   
  Each one is cut to fit the headband.


----------



## wdahm519

Do those really headbands stretch that much?


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Solid bands like the K702s or the other headphones I have no. The other AKGs with softer bands do. On the vintage ones the elastics are pretty stretched anyway and the band ends up in a V shape rather than a U shape.


----------



## wdahm519

Hmm.. that'll be good to know when I buy my 701... (heh, heh, heh).  Goodbye money.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





halojeezy said:


> Here's mine! Pat myself on the back because it was my first time using a power saw. Total cost was $12 USD and half of that was for the steel handle.


 

 Very nice also. I think it might be cool to try reversing the two riser pieces and put the handle on the backside for a more balanced look.
   
  And the aluminum stand may benefit from such a handle as well, great job on both though, they are both fine as is as well!


----------



## halojeezy

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Very nice also. I think it might be cool to try reversing the two riser pieces and put the handle on the backside for a more balanced look.
> 
> And the aluminum stand may benefit from such a handle as well, great job on both though, they are both fine as is as well!


 

 I was really thinking about that, but I have a small desk. Also I didn't want to go over budget. I only have two headphones, more room for my headphone stand means wanting to fill up the room, if you know what I mean. Thats the last thing I need as I'm about to start college. Oh and thanks for the comments.
   
  I know this is off topic but I just gained my karma points today. These two guys saw me comparing my HD-25 with the Dre Beats at a local Best Buy.(Looking for a netbook,ended near the headphone section?) When I was done one of them said to me, "Bet your headphones didn't sound better than the Beats." I laughed. Other guy said, "Alright, then how much does your headphones cost?" After that I couldn't remember much but I intruged them a minute or two about sound quality with value and brand. Eventually they were convinced when they saw me carry my PA2V2, as they never seen an amp for cans before, and told them about head-fi.
  Both thanked me for saving them alot of money. But then I think I lost some karma when I should have told them you might lose more money when you see head-fi.


----------



## halojeezy

Oh, I got my ideas for my headphone stand  HERE


----------



## crazeddaffy




----------



## jjmai




----------



## justhavingfun

Here is my DIY headphone stand. It is made of sandblasted stainless steel.


----------



## grokit

Very nice justhavingfun, what did you recycle to make it?


----------



## Cloud

i like this!! reminds me of plants vs zombie. 
   
  care to share how its done?
  
  Quote: 





justhavingfun said:


> Here is my DIY headphone stand. It is made of sandblasted stainless steel.


----------



## justhavingfun

Friend of mine works at the welding shop where they basically makes all kinds of containers made of steels which include stainless, aluminum, good old iron etc. They usually have many bits and pieces of sheet metal left over after they finish their products. So we got together looking through left over metals and come up with this design and he welded for me. It has nice heft to it. We made three different designs and this was one of them, each slightly different but similar. He is very talented when it comes to welding. We made total of six headphone stands all using stainless steel. If we have enough pieces left over next time, we will going to come up with using all aluminum.


----------



## matthewh133

Beautiful job "Justhavingfun." Really came up well!


----------



## Hadoe

Lol









   
  Isn't it pretty?


----------



## KyungMin

Quote: 





hekoman said:


> I am currently using two different stands for my three headphones:
> 
> First for my Gammas and my SR-202's I have a stand that I built out of Legos. I still have a huge bin full of Legos that I got when I was younger, so I figured I might as well use them for something.
> 
> ...


 


  DUDE the legos stand is awesome!
  when I was little I would play with legos all day


----------



## KyungMin




----------



## baniels




----------



## WhiteCrow

My glorious rack!!!!!!

  lol total cost...about 1 dollar pulse 38 cents of hard foam so the leatherette isn't directly touching.


----------



## BobSaysHi

^ impressive


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> ^ impressive


 


  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA your avatar says it all, hey I'm broke at the moment, when the time comes i will prolly make a proper headphone rack, right now I'm just using my walls....


----------



## BobSaysHi

lol, my profile pic is both a blessing and a curse. Whenever I type something sarcastically, people immediately understand, however whenever I collect my thoughts and share them in a serious matter, I get passed over. Currently looking for a new profile pic


----------



## WhiteCrow

keep it it works wonderfully, or add some headphones into it LOL


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





grey massacre said:


> I am currently working on a new stand... made of chakte kok, cocobolo, claro walnut burl and purple heart! Sadly I do not have much time or else I would make more of those fun projects! I just gotten a lathe and I played with it for some time... and I decided to make a stand! Basically I am making a gothic looking stand that is twisted and wavy! Ghoulish like if that makes any sense to you guys. Will post pics when finished!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  the Grado's you have make me hate you beyond all reason, how, HOW did you do that!


----------



## Forte

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> the Grado's you have make me hate you beyond all reason, how, HOW did you do that!


 


  Have a look at Headphile - http://www.headphile.com/page5.html


----------



## milosz

I used a wooden dowel-  "closet pole" - from Home Depot and notched it to allow me to mount it onto shelf backets -  see the picture
   
  I want to screw some hooks into the bottom of it to hold the cables, instead of wrapping the cable around the headbands - or something, some way to neatly hold the cables.
   
  And no, the shelves aren't curved.  That's an artifact from a wide-angle lens I used.
   
  I need to add another shelf- I have many more amps now!  And my headphones are mostly all different than the ones shown.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





forte said:


> Have a look at Headphile - http://www.headphile.com/page5.html


 


  ahh,can you just order then wooden housing form there or do you have to get then entire can, as i already have a set lol.
  looks like its a no....fail


----------



## faileas

My MK II headphone stand (mk 1 was a fair bit more overcomplicated, and was originally started as a study for a desktop catapult) . Costs about 3 dollars in parts, and at most a half an hour of with with hand tools (the indent the headphones sit on are a pain to do... lots of gouging and filing to get it half decent), and there a few minor tweaks i'm debating for MKIII. For those who geek out over materials, i used about 2/3 of a single 450mm long by 25mm by 25mm slotted baton of Alniphyllum Fortunii (or as daiso called them 'the stick with the ditch), with a 10mm by 10mm by 6mm MDF for the base, and random possibly 1/4 inch  dowels for the inlay on either side of the horizontal crossbar - the dowels might also get fitted to the bottom, they're a neat, strong way of connecting two of those batons together i was messing with for another project, but i like the way they look. I haven't decided how to finish them, and this is a prototype so there's quite a few rough edges to the design, literally and figuratively. On the other hand it only takes about 45 minutes to build one and most of that is trying to gouge out and file that indent, and for the time it took, i rather like it. MK 2.1 will prolly have a little block of the same wood in front with a hole to put a 1/4 inch jack in, when i can be bothered to do it.


----------



## ribafish

Well, as I got new cans (dt880/600) i decided that i needed a stand...and so I made me one. It cost me 0€ as I had everything at home. It's made out of a dirt bike seat I don't need anymore, the base I stole from Ikea lamp that has been sitting in the basement for some time now and the rod is...I don't know i found it. There are some bolts and that's it=) I like it very much.

 PS:Sorry for bad pics. They're made with a phone.


----------



## grokit

Very cool, recycling at its finest


----------



## willmiz

Very cool. I am working on a few right now and will hopefully be finished by the weekend.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I am *THIS *handy:


----------



## jjmai

tucked under the table


----------



## voodoohao

My first DIY project


----------



## TheGame21x

Well, I've been needing a headphone stand for quite a while now and I've been considering buying one but then I remembered that I had a huge box of LEGO bricks sitting in the back of my closet from when I was a kid. So, I got to thinking...why not just build one and save myself some cash?
   
  So, earlier this morning, I yanked out the giant plastic bin full of LEGO bricks and got to building. About an hour later, my stand was finished. Here's the end result.
   



   



   



   
  Pretty cool eh? This isn't the most elegant of DIY headphone stands or even the most elegant LEGO headphone stand out there but it works, and that's all I really cared about.


----------



## ThumperSD

Anybody know any good alternatives to a table headphone stand? I hate table clutter. Im thinking of getting a plastic wall hanger and sticking it to the side of my table but I want something more appealing.


----------



## jjmai

Quote: 





thumpersd said:


> Anybody know any good alternatives to a table headphone stand? I hate table clutter. Im thinking of getting a plastic wall hanger and sticking it to the side of my table but I want something more appealing.


 


  That's why I just screwed in some wooden dowels to the side of my desk, either underneath table or out on the side.


----------



## rockhoppernc

well here is the little stand I made,
  I had a LED flashlight that did not work and I used it . What do you think?


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





rockhoppernc said:


> well here is the little stand I made,
> I had a LED flashlight that did not work and I used it . What do you think?


 


  what a bright idea!


----------



## Pseudonyms

Just finished it today. You can't really see it in the picture, but I laser engraved my name on it. I thought it turned out well. Still have to put some kind of seal or finish on it though.


----------



## wotts

I just stumbled upon this thread....awesome DIY work everyone. I work in a sheet metal shop, and I think I'll have to put something together now. My ATH-A700s sit on the floor.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

This thread actually inspired me to knock something together whilst I wait for the parts for my other DIY project to come in. I have a lot of marine-grade plywood lying around (from when I built a kayak, don't ask) I've stuck some of it together into something resembling a stand. I'd post some pictures, but it's not varnished yet.


----------



## fatcat28037

My new stand


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote: 





fatcat28037 said:


> My new stand


 


 Way way better than the creepy cristal heads!! Where did you get that head?
   
  Merry Christmas to all...!!!


----------



## fatcat28037

^ http://onsmartpages.com/storefixturesusa/displayforms/ 
   
  Scroll down the page for the heads, they have some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I think i'm gonna get one of these for my sony XB700


----------



## akgfan

Quote: 





pseudonyms said:


> Just finished it today. You can't really see it in the picture, but I laser engraved my name on it. I thought it turned out well. Still have to put some kind of seal or finish on it though.


 

 What's that in the left corner?


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> I think i'm gonna get one of these for my sony XB700


 

 Do you have to drill the holes to mount the sticks?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  which holes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  if you mean what im thinking, dont say it!


----------



## Pseudonyms

I assume you mean the wood knot?
   
  I just like it there. Gives the piece some character
  
  Quote: 





akgfan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grokit

Yeah it's cool, it looks like a leaf to me. But I don't get the holes either.


----------



## Pseudonyms

Just decoration. That's all


----------



## neks0ne

Monitor Arm, External CDROM Enclosure, mesh....and some bits.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

My marine ply stand:
   

   
  Not much to look at, but it was somewhat of a labour of love with the varnishing. The hook on the back was originally a too-small wire cleat, so I hacked it in half a bit. The Stratocaster just happened to be there.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Joe that looks awesome. and i'd look even more awesome on my desk


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Joe that looks awesome. and i'd look even more awesome on my desk


 

 Thanks! It doesn't really look that good in person. The varnish is a rubbed finish look (rather than gloss), so I'm hoping that it'll become a little better with some wear on it.
  And no you can't have it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got my shelf stand that came with my HD 595s for now, but I've got a pair of MS-1s arriving at some point, and they'll need standing.


----------



## FunToys

Found a quick 'n easy solution for folks who want their stand to take up minimal space (and have no qualms about drilling a couple of holes into the wall or desk).
   


   
  I used a "BJÄRNUM" hook from Ikea, which is attached to my desk hutch. I've seen other people use stuff from the BJÄRNUM family for headphone stands as well, many of them seem to be great for that purpose. Got it in a pack of three for about $10, and it conveniently folds up if for some reason I needed an additional 3 inches of space. I suppose a more creative person could also wrap some foam or something around to make a more rounded perching surface.
   
  See here: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60152590


----------



## ApaucalyptiK

Here is mine, black soft texture (kind of used in jewelry display), bottom stuffed with metal for more stability :


----------



## reod

Quote: 





funtoys said:


> Found a quick 'n easy solution for folks who want their stand to take up minimal space (and have no qualms about drilling a couple of holes into the wall or desk).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Awesome, I think I'm going to have to pick up a few of these.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





reod said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 x2
  too bad they dont sell it in their website.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Ikea and other home stores are excellent for finding things to hang your cans on....
   
        
   
  An Ikea towel rail that should be mounted on a wall, but can stand in its side, with pipe insulation and bits of card cut to stop the softer bands stretching too much and a banana tree from Lakeland.


----------



## Skullbox

Quote: 





heyitsbattlekid said:


> I think these guys may have some potential as desk-clamping headphone holders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 lol kind of humoristic


----------



## Skullbox

Quote: 





kirby1356 said:


> I made this after I got frustrated with having no where to put my headphones. I did not really care how it turned out so it's cut really sloppy. I'm going to make a real stand once school starts up again and have access to a wood and metal shop.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the low quality cellphone picture, I wasn't in the mood to break out the good camera.


 

 umm! good camera cellphone!


----------



## Skullbox

Quote: 





wdahm519 said:


> Alright, here are the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  wow! You can use it as a TONFA!


----------



## grokit

This works out very well for my HE-6:

  I got mine at Fred Meyer, but evidently Home Depot has them as well.


----------



## deadhead12

So I wanted to make a headphone stand but wasn't sure how to go about actually doing it.  This thread inspired me to just look around my apt. to see if there was anything I could use for the time being and voila:
   

   
  A paint roller sticking out of a mutilated Rockband drum kit.  (srry for the crap webcam pic)


----------



## jdkJake

Very clever! Very clever indeed.

And surprisingly functional as well.


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





deadhead12 said:


> So I wanted to make a headphone stand but wasn't sure how to go about actually doing it.  This thread inspired me to just look around my apt. to see if there was anything I could use for the time being and voila:
> 
> 
> 
> A paint roller sticking out of a mutilated Rockband drum kit.  (srry for the crap webcam pic)


 

 Congratulations, a very smart solution! I love your idea!


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote: 





grokit said:


> This works out very well for my HE-6:
> 
> I got mine at Fred Meyer, but evidently Home Depot has them as well.


 
  How does that hang on the wall? I need something like that so that so I can place it on the wall


----------



## grokit

It just screws right in to the wall/stud behind it, then the black plastic cover shown in the pic snaps on over the two screws. You could use toggle screws or wall anchors if there's no stud behind the drywall where you want to put it.


----------



## qubyts

Sorry about the headphones, my alessandros ms1i were up in my bedroom so i didn't bother to pick the up. These are modded Kanen km-880 with sennheiser drivers.


----------



## grokit

What kind of Sennheiser drivers are in those woodies qubyts?


----------



## qubyts

Quote: 





grokit said:


> What kind of Sennheiser drivers are in those woodies qubyts?


 


  I modded them with senn's HD-202's put a bit of damping 'cuz the bass was out of control. They still sound like budget headphones, but 150$ headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I posted the info on http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/475520/modding-the-kanen-km-880-woodie/75#post_7197369


----------



## jasonb

not as pretty as most on here, but i kinda made my lamp into my headphone stand. it's just convenient and was pretty simple.


----------



## hdufour

jamesmcprogger said:


> x2
> too bad they dont sell it in their website.





 

X3 on the ikea hook! It's large enough to hold just about any can, even with the cords wrapped on it. I do love mine.


----------



## Badd99

My new stand for my loved Audeze LCD-2's. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

stand: 8/10
  cable:


----------



## Badd99

I actually didn't make the cable, the guy I bought it from did. It sounds great but not wound very tight. Im planning on making a very, very nice cable in the future. 
  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> stand: 8/10
> cable:


----------



## qubyts

Third and last instalment, pure oak just varnish left....
   
  took me a while to the decide wich design most appealed to me...so here it is the first of many, as i still have a lot of wood...next project ms1000 headphones, starting on the wood cups now


----------



## Towert7

Now that's the second headphone stand I've seen in this thread with those speaker stand-off feet.
  I must ask, why?
   
  I can't think of any gain to having your headphone stand be vibrationally semi-decoupled from the thing it sits on...
  Is there another reason?


----------



## fatcat28037

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Now that's the second headphone stand I've seen in this thread with those speaker stand-off feet.
> I must ask, why?
> 
> I can't think of any gain to having your headphone stand be vibrationally semi-decoupled from the thing it sits on...
> Is there another reason?


 

 They look cool.


----------



## papomaster

That is indeed a very good reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## qubyts

That is indeed the reason!!!!  What is the point of making your own headphone stand if not for the looks???


----------



## grokit

X4, that's what I was thinking too lol.


----------



## Towert7

Ha!  That must prove I am a function over form kind of guy.
  The looks thing never occurred to me.
   
  I use those same speaker standoffs on my bookshelf speakers, and I know just what a pain in the butt they are to use.  A much smaller / lighter headphone stand probably isn't as hard to use them with though.


----------



## RuiCanela

...deadhead12 inspired me! Many Thanks deadhead12!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  So I bought a painter roller for 1.60€ and three screws for 0.20€ a few pieces of shrinking tube and some hot glue inside and here is the result:


----------



## deadhead12

Haha, you're welcome.  I've been planning on making more of a traditional stand but I'm still waiting on my replacement DT880's to arrive. (Christmas present but a driver was busted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

...


----------



## WhiteCrow

wow...thats a super classy looking lamp O_O


----------



## Mikeyax

Hey Guys,
   
  This is my first post on this forum. I've been checking this thread out for a couple of days and I loved all the designs that everyone has. I especially loved the Sieveking Sound Omega stand and the fact that someone made one of cardboard. But considering I just bought a new turntable that my wife and the neighbor prefer I listen to with headphones, I thought I'd make my own version using LPs (Vinyl that I had, but didn't really listen to) Don't hate me Chicago fans  Let me know what you think!
   
   
  http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm106/mikeyax/photo-15.jpg
   
  http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm106/mikeyax/photo-16.jpg
   
  http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm106/mikeyax/photo-18.jpg


----------



## akgfan

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> wow...thats a super classy looking lamp O_O


 


   
  Alba AL007722 fluorescent lamp


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





mikeyax said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. I've been checking this thread out for a couple of days and I loved all the designs that everyone has. I especially loved the Sieveking Sound Omega stand and the fact that someone made one of cardboard. But considering I just bought a new turntable that my wife and the neighbor prefer I listen to with headphones, I thought I'd make my own version using LPs (Vinyl that I had, but didn't really listen to) Don't hate me Chicago fans  Let me know what you think!
> 
> ...


 

 Now that's pretty neat. How'd you get the vinyl to bend evenly?


----------



## Mikeyax

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  My wife's blow dryer, candle holder and, believe it or not, a empty toilet paper roll for the bottom molds.


----------



## jjmai

Quote: 





mikeyax said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. I've been checking this thread out for a couple of days and I loved all the designs that everyone has. I especially loved the Sieveking Sound Omega stand and the fact that someone made one of cardboard. But considering I just bought a new turntable that my wife and the neighbor prefer I listen to with headphones, I thought I'd make my own version using LPs (Vinyl that I had, but didn't really listen to) Don't hate me Chicago fans  Let me know what you think!
> 
> ...


 


  From the front, it looks almost like the omega headphone stands.  Nice.
  http://www.uncrate.com/men/gear/misc-gadgets/omega-headphone-stands/


----------



## Mikeyax

Quote: 





jjmai said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Yeah, that's the look I was going for  Thanks guys!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Hopefully nextweek I can get into the ceramis room after class and make a ceramic stand*clear coated of corse so no sharp clay cuts any pads*


----------



## perplex1

I had a left over toilet roll holder due to a recent fixture switch. we got it from home depot.

  I installed it under my desk.
   



   
  works pretty good with my setup.


----------



## WhiteCrow

wai wai wai wai wait.....HD650 and Beats................................why


----------



## WhiteCrow

also, guys I ned Ideas for a classy stand for my classy K500's.


----------



## perplex1

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> wai wai wai wai wait.....HD650 and Beats................................why


 


  it was a gift :/
  i also have some senn hd555's not in the pictture. i just recently got the 650's
  but i actually found some use for the beats when checkin some bass dynamics


----------



## Mikeyax

Just got a low end, but decently reviewed headphone amp (ART Headamp 4) and of course didn't like the way it looked. So I did something about it.
   
  http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm106/mikeyax/168658_10150110981961737_726736736_6268682_1639608_n.jpg


----------



## RuiCanela

A friend of mine made this one...


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





ruicanela said:


> A friend of mine made this one...


 


  holy crap, that's awesome! It looks like ceramic, but that kind of weight probably wouldn't be supported by that base. What is it?


----------



## RuiCanela

He told me that the head was ceramic. I agree, Aflac probably stability is a bit compromised!


----------



## Prog Rock Man

That head is beautiful.


----------



## Ijoy

? Its just a link to imageshack were I hosted my image I am not trying to spam / infect people. Well I figured out how to just upload the image here so I will take the link down I guess. Still don't know why the person freaked about it. 
   
  Anyways here it is made out of LEGOs and stuck to my desk with velcro, yes I know Bose overpriced ect.


----------



## Fred_fred2004

That link worked fine for me, no problems


----------



## Ouspensky

worked for me too.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote: 





ijoy said:


> ? Its just a link to imageshack were I hosted my image I am not trying to spam / infect people. Well I figured out how to just upload the image here so I will take the link down I guess. Still don't know why the person freaked about it.
> 
> Anyways here it is made out of LEGOs and stuck to my desk with velcro, yes I know Bose overpriced ect.


 
   
  Lego and Bose are two fine products!


----------



## TwistedMind

This inspiration came upon looking at this thread.

 Headphone stand that I put together..

 Materials.
   
  Piece of 2x4, closet poll, three 4 inch screws, anti slip rubber mat, two 3M 3 inch double side sticky things and weather stripping.

 Photos.

 Finished shot.


 Weather stripping as feet.

  
   
  Anti slip rubber mat rolled up with two 3M double side sticky things.



 Up close top view.



 Another shot.


----------



## alphones

Hi everyone,
   
  First time post here but was really insipired by everyone's contributions.  Here is my take on the headphone stand.  It is made up of purpleheart for the top and base and walnut for the supports.  Let me know what you think.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Al


----------



## Towert7

Pretty cool!


----------



## redsevn

Quote: 





twistedmind said:


> This inspiration came upon looking at this thread.
> 
> Headphone stand that I put together..
> 
> ...


 

 Did you fashion the 90 degree angled part yourself or did it come that way?


----------



## sandeepk

Wow all these stands are super impressive! I've been thinking of putting together an aluminum stand, but I've never worked with the material so I have no idea what tools I need for it. I can AutoCAD a design, but I'd rather stay away from CNC for cost reasons. Any know how easy it is to get started with aluminum working in a home workshop (hand tools, no lathe)?


----------



## TwistedMind

Quote: 





redsevn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  I made two 45 degree cuts with a craftsman cordless circular saw. Pilot drilled a hole so the 4 inch screw would not split the closet pole, also, I don't know if you can see, but I had pilot drilled the hole and screwed the screw in an upward angle.
   
  Edit:
  Looks like crap from the back  :/.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





mikeyax said:


> Just got a low end, but decently reviewed headphone amp (ART Headamp 4) and of course didn't like the way it looked. So I did something about it.
> 
> http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm106/mikeyax/168658_10150110981961737_726736736_6268682_1639608_n.jpg


 


  I have the head amp4 too, i dont mind the look. but your looks way better! was it easy to make?


----------



## Mikeyax

mikeyax said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...









jjmai said:


> From the front, it looks almost like the omega headphone stands.  Nice.
> http://www.uncrate.com/men/gear/misc-gadgets/omega-headphone-stands/





 



I am now selling these on Etsy and EBay for $22 + shipping. Let me know if you'd like one  Thanks guys!


----------



## Styles

Made from moslty parts I designed for work from our Stirling Solar engine.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





styles said:


> Made from moslty parts I designed for work from our Stirling Solar engine.


 

 Hot dang that base is hot. Too bad your actual stand material couldn't match the base


----------



## WhiteCrow

duuuuuude, that's sick man. I really wish I had the resources to make something like this.
  
  Quote: 





styles said:


> Made from moslty parts I designed for work from our Stirling Solar engine.


----------



## raindog1975

Some pieces of wood , approx. 2 hours of "work" , stained and finished with two coats of hardwood oil ( I don't like lacquer ) .


----------



## scompton

You might want to look at the TOS concerning Members of Trade.
   
  It does look nice


----------



## Kudos

http://i.imgur.com/fO8NN.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/yoRx7.jpg
   
  Banana Holder + Paint Roll


----------



## roadcykler

I built this one out of walnut and based it on the one that comes with the Ultrasone Edition 10. I stretched it and narrowed it to fit my DT880's The cross piece is round steel. The ear pads are already dissimilar in the amount of compression where they touch and have been since day one. I thought if I could keep them off of the support they'd be less likely to permanently deform.


----------



## bonafidesky

^^ that looks great.


----------



## jjmai

Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> I built this one out of walnut and based it on the one that comes with the Ultrasone Edition 10. I stretched it and narrowed it to fit my DT880's The cross piece is round steel. The ear pads are already dissimilar in the amount of compression where they touch and have been since day one. I thought if I could keep them off of the support they'd be less likely to permanently deform.


 


  any pictures from other angles?  Looks great, reminds me of antler a little.


----------



## WhiteCrow

totally looks like the Ultrasone ED 10 stand.


----------



## elliot42

That stand looks great, roadcykler.


----------



## p3kka

While reading this thread I realized having a Gorillapod and a Velbon video head just lying around idling, works at least as a temporary solution.


----------



## WhiteCrow

what am I looking at^^^?


----------



## nick n

Got an inspired idea when someone mentioned the Ikea-Mod thing. I had a few of these stainless uhhh... whatever they are.......utensil holders(?) I have been itching to do something with, so I modified a metal halogen lamp with it's weighted base ( hacksaw ) and attached the stainless Ikea thing to the top. Used a bit of Autosol metal polish on it to bring out the shine a bit better. Could have sat there glossing it up for hours but this is good enough. There was a bit of an issue attaching the top into a cut un-threaded stand-tube end so I scoured through my stuff and used an old black computer tower foot with the plastic pushpin that expands the base and secures it to the inside of the stand tube. I tapered it with an Exacto blade to contour the fit.
  It's a perfect contour for the headbands and doesn't deform anything.
  It looks way better in person. I really need to invest in a decent camera or at least a decent flashguard.

  Next project will be a thick 6 inch inner diameter pipe/tube with alder veneer on it. Basically a wooden tube section on a post of some kind.
  I also have a ton of woods I could use. Bird's eye pattern maple slabs, alder, yew etc. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## jjmai

Quote: 





nick n said:


> Got an inspired idea when someone mentioned the Ikea-Mod thing. I had a few of these stainless uhhh... whatever they are.......utensil holders(?)


 


  I saw those utensil holders at Ikea too.  And I was telling myself, "I could totally hang this on the wall as a headphone stand, even got a place for holding all the cables!"


----------



## nick n

Yeah I have stuffed one super long cable inside it. Can't even tell it's there. These things are a steal. Should be a cinch to mount on the wall with a couple of washers. The bottoms as you know have holes too. I think almost everyone owns one of these


----------



## p3kka

Does this answer your question?

  
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> what am I looking at^^^?


----------



## raindog1975

I wanted for sometime now to make a headphone selector and a couple a days ago i finally got around to it ( in another words I managed somehow to drag my fat ass to the work-desk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and when I started to look for options for an enclosure I realized there is a lot of unused "real-estate" on the headphone stand ( and I designated  it to hold 3 to 4 headphones anyway ) so I decided to integrate the selector in the stand . I used an alps 2x3 positions switch and 3 big jacks (6.3 mm) and a plate of undetermined type ( bakelite or garolite maybe ? ) but it was dark brown and I figured it would look good on wood. After a couple of hours I ended up with this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/49954394@N06/5485983743/


----------



## nick n

Thats really cool . I like the color of the backplate part. How do you like the AKG77's? This place makes me itch for some more headphones even though my brain and finances know better.


----------



## raindog1975

Thanks, it's the "natural" color for the backplate ( it's some sort of old plastic similar to bakelite ). The AGK77's don't sound very good in their "raw" state ( the enclosures are pretty thin plastic and you can hear that , same with the baffles ) but with these mods :http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/540745/akg-k77-mod they sound pretty good . And they are pretty cheap so your finances won't mind very much


----------



## BrianMendoza

I made this with the LCD-2's in mind because I didn't want to hang them, considering their weight. I knew if they were hung for even short periods of time, the headband pad would become permanently compressed. Also, the amount of contact in general is very minimal, which is good for the shape of the ear pads and headband pad.
   

   

   

   
  I still have to add some sort of fabric surface on the metal cabinet pull, but this was a very cheap design and looks quite nice. Almost like an LCD-2 display case!


----------



## WhiteCrow

wow.....thats really cool, it really fits with the LCD2's


----------



## TheGomdoRi

Nice cat ... and the stand as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 It looks very sleek.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





brianmendoza said:


> I still have to add some sort of fabric surface on the metal cabinet pull


 


  I was going to mention this very thing until I read this.
  Yea, put something soft on that metal, and that'll be really nice.

 I like it.


----------



## sphinxvc

Nice break from conventional design Brian, the metal looks good against the wood of the LCD-2s, I don't see why you need to pad it.
   
  Do you ever get worried about your cat playing with your cables?  (If that is a cat.)


----------



## BrianMendoza

Quote:


sphinxvc said:


> Nice break from conventional design Brian, the metal looks good against the wood of the LCD-2s, I don't see why you need to pad it.
> 
> Do you ever get worried about your cat playing with your cables?  (If that is a cat.)


 

 Thanks! I thought the metal looked good too, so I just ended up putting a layer of clear packing tape over the metal so that it maintained the same look, and so the metal didn't have any effects of the wood later...
   
  And I don't normally keep my audio components on that table. I just brought it out in the living room to take a picture because my room was quite dark. The three cats my girlfriend and I own are very good too, all the seem to every be interested is being petted, haha. Sleep, eat, and get attention - That's their entire day.


----------



## alphones

brianmendoza said:


> I made this with the LCD-2's in mind because I didn't want to hang them, considering their weight. I knew if they were hung for even short periods of time, the headband pad would become permanently compressed. Also, the amount of contact in general is very minimal, which is good for the shape of the ear pads and headband pad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great problem solving Brian!

Cheers,
al


----------



## eriktheg

I finally have a reason to post on this thread!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What you think? I know.. so cheap for such a great headphone.. I will make a way better one later.


----------



## BrianMendoza

Quote:


alphones said:


> Great problem solving Brian!
> 
> Cheers,
> al


 

 Thanks man! I'm hoping to see someone take my idea to the next step. With the creativity of some of the guys on this forum, I can only imagine what's next.


----------



## fatcat28037

A recyclable headphone stand, very cool.
  Quote: 





eriktheg said:


> I finally have a reason to post on this thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raindog1975

Nice work woodzwork , you may want to make a "conventional" one too ( you seem to have the necessary skills ) just in case you re-arrange the furniture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## sphinxvc

Crude and lazy but better than I expected.


----------



## nick n

2 more I just whipped up. Please excuse camera flash glare. The silver one cost me $5 and the other the same. They took about 10 minutes each. Have to love the thrift stores for cheap silver lamps. Didn't find any Staxx headphones for sale though 
   
  The one on the left is black base, chrome post and black top. Have to get prepared for the future...


----------



## MorbidToaster

Well, here we go.
   
  I looked over this thread and wanted to do something a little different. So I attached it to some drawers I had that now house my amps and cables!
   
  It's a wee bit off center, and I need to paint the base black. But other than that, I think it turned out really well. The other really cool thing about it is that when I get my TMA 1s, I can put a T joint on it, and make it a double!
   
  Whatcha think?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





nick n said:


> 2 more I just whipped up. Please excuse camera flash glare. The silver one cost me $5 and the other the same. They took about 10 minutes each. Have to love the thrift stores for cheap silver lamps. Didn't find any Staxx headphones for sale though
> 
> The one on the left is black base, chrome post and black top. Have to get prepared for the future...


 

 dude.....those are awesome.


----------



## archibaw

My three headphone stands


  Foam head painted black very easy to do and looks pretty good. Timber headphone stand.
   

   [size=12pt]Timber headphone stand. Work log HERE[/size]
   

   

   

  [size=12pt]Timber and aluminium headphone stand. Work log HERE[/size]


----------



## WhiteCrow

The second one is crazy, not to sure about the knife....


----------



## klarcds92

Thought I would add mine to the mix. The base is done in Cherry, the vertical posts are Walnut, and the actual arm is Mahogany. Everything was done by hand, using a saw, plane and chisel, and the whole thing was sealed using a gel varnish. Forgive the crappy headphones on the stand, they were all I had on hand for the pics.


----------



## Towert7

hey hey, that design looks familiar.


----------



## KuKuBuKu

Quote: 





brianmendoza said:


> I made this with the LCD-2's in mind because I didn't want to hang them, considering their weight. I knew if they were hung for even short periods of time, the headband pad would become permanently compressed. Also, the amount of contact in general is very minimal, which is good for the shape of the ear pads and headband pad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  couldn't you use a bar with a huge thing of foam around it to protect it?


----------



## Foress

i have no prior woodwork knowledge. can't make my own


----------



## MorbidToaster

I made my own with no wood at all.
   
  My favorite way to make things like this...Head to Home Depot and grab some copper pipe. Play legos for a little while and get something into shape. Buy it, build it at home, shine it up, done.
   
  They look brilliant. I love copper.
  Quote:


foress said:


> i have no prior woodwork knowledge. can't make my own


----------



## snapple10

[size=small]I did not make it myself, but homemade by my better half,  I really like it.   At  a[/size]


----------



## MorbidToaster

That's REALLY pretty...
   
  My better half is into crafts...maybe I can hint at something for our anniversary. Hmm....
  Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> [size=small]I did not make it myself, but homemade by my better half,  I really like it.   At  a[/size]


----------



## snapple10

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> That's REALLY pretty...
> 
> My better half is into crafts...maybe I can hint at something for our anniversary. Hmm....


 


 I know.Thanks.
  It actually looks better in person


----------



## MorbidToaster

I'm actually trying to hint at a custom pair of DT 880s lol. But something like this does seem a little more personal and cheaper...Still, I'm stunned by the finish on yours. It's great.
  Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> I know.Thanks.
> It actually looks better in person


----------



## alphones

klarcds92 said:


> Thought I would add mine to the mix. The base is done in Cherry, the vertical posts are Walnut, and the actual arm is Mahogany. Everything was done by hand, using a saw, plane and chisel, and the whole thing was sealed using a gel varnish. Forgive the crappy headphones on the stand, they were all I had on hand for the pics.




Nicely done! Something really satisfying when you do something yourself

Cheers,
Al


----------



## alphones

towert7 said:


> hey hey, that design looks familiar.



Hey towert,

I owe you big time on the inspiration department too. How are you and your dad doing with the business?

Al


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





alphones said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 







  Thanks Al.  That really makes me happy to hear that you were inspired by something that I did / made.
   
  My dad doesn't work on them in the winter, so he hasn't worked on any in a long time.  The weather is just starting to get nice enough to open windows, so he should be getting back into it shortly.
   
  I personally had a need for a single headphone stand (instead of the double we usually make), so I built one last week.  My first time playing with inlay.  This weekend I'll take better pictures of it, but here's it at the NY meet last Saturday:
   
   



   



  I wanted the top smaller so I could fit a dust cover over it (electrostatics don't like dust).
   
  I've shown my dad this, and he may try making a few.


----------



## alphones

Nice work. You continue to amaze me with your craftsmanship. Did you make an acrylic cover to go overtop?


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





alphones said:


> Nice work. You continue to amaze me with your craftsmanship. Did you make an acrylic cover to go overtop?


 

 Thanks.
  That's another thing I've been kicking around in my head, but at the moment I haven't built one.  I'm just using a little stax headphone cover.


----------



## roadcykler

I really like it. The polished copper looks great and it is certainly different in a good way. And as you said, it's easily modified too using different fittings. Nice job. 
  
  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Well, here we go.
> 
> I looked over this thread and wanted to do something a little different. So I attached it to some drawers I had that now house my amps and cables!
> 
> ...


----------



## MorbidToaster

Speaking of which I actually need to get a T and another arm for my new TMA-1s.
   
  EDIT: Which come in the mail tomorrow. Get hype.
  Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> I really like it. The polished copper looks great and it is certainly different in a good way. And as you said, it's easily modified too using different fittings. Nice job.


----------



## Towert7

This is a headphone stand I made a week ago.  It is made from sepele with mahogany post.
  I needed a smaller size top so that I could fit a dust cover over it (and the headphones).
  Nothing terribly fancy or exotic was done to the wood, it is in its natural color and shimmer.
   
  This was my first time doing inlay work, and I'm happy with the way it came out.  The inlay is a variety of woods.
   







   







   
  My dad and I like the inlay with the sepele wood, so he may begin to incorporate that into future stands he makes.
   
  I really like how the colors on the stand contrast with the Stax O2.


----------



## KuKuBuKu

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> This is a headphone stand I made a week ago.  It is made from sepele with mahogany post.
> I needed a smaller size top so that I could fit a dust cover over it (and the headphones).
> Nothing terribly fancy or exotic was done to the wood, it is in its natural color and shimmer.
> 
> ...


 

 looks beautiful.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





kukubuku said:


> looks beautiful.


 

 Thank you very much!


----------



## hifidk

Looks awfully a lot like these...


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





hifidk said:


> Looks awfully a lot like these...


 

 The CrossRoads one is cheaper to boot, but what is the top one?


----------



## hifidk

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> The CrossRoads one is cheaper to boot, but what is the top one?


 

 Top one is the headphone stand from audio-technica.


----------



## WhiteCrow

I just "made" one. Got a banana stand($2 at GoodWill) but it was a bit to short so I cut some wood to extend it...not the greatest looking but it works for now. Painted it Gunmetal gray over the horrendous red it was before.


----------



## nick n

pics of your modded banana stand?


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





hifidk said:


> Looks awfully a lot like these...


 

  
  Were you referring to my stand?  If so, I'm going to have to disagree.  The AT stand looks nothing like mine.  Just look at their small base.  It is very flimsy and makes the stand very prone to toppling over.  If you have 2000$ headphones on your stand, you don't want them to fall off.  The AT is designed badly.
   
  The music note stand is an interesting design.  My mom had the idea to make a stand out of a music note 3-4 years ago.  But it is an AWFUL design for headphones.  That would damage most headphones, and again is prone to toppling over.  It's an interesting shape, but the design is very very poor.
   
  My design was specifically designed by a physicist, with the utmost care taken in ensuring that it is both VERY sturdy / stable and also very safe for headphones.
   
  I'm sorry to make a big fuss about it, but I take serious offense in my design being compared to those other two.  The other two I consider seriously inferior. 
   
  PS:  I think the wood I used is also quite a bit fancier than the other two.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Were you referring to my stand?  If so, I'm going to have to disagree.  The AT stand looks nothing like mine.  Just look at their small base.  It is very flimsy and makes the stand very prone to toppling over.  If you have 2000$ headphones on your stand, you don't want them to fall off.  The AT is designed badly.
> 
> The music note stand is an interesting design.  My mom had the idea to make a stand out of a music note 3-4 years ago.  But it is an AWFUL design for headphones.  That would damage most headphones, and again is prone to toppling over.  It's an interesting shape, but the design is very very poor.
> 
> ...


 

 The offending posts were removed, but someone was basically advertising their site without MOT status, selling the same stands as the ones hifidk quoted.


----------



## Towert7

I see.


----------



## EddieE

OK more a case of using your surroundings to the best of their potential than real DIY, but it does the job. Sorry for picture quality...


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





eddiee said:


> OK more a case of using your surroundings to the best of their potential than real DIY, but it does the job. Sorry for picture quality...


 

 Is that two Fiio E9s I spy? Why do you have two?


----------



## hifidk

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Were you referring to my stand?  If so, I'm going to have to disagree.  The AT stand looks nothing like mine.  Just look at their small base.  It is very flimsy and makes the stand very prone to toppling over.  If you have 2000$ headphones on your stand, you don't want them to fall off.  The AT is designed badly.
> 
> The music note stand is an interesting design.  My mom had the idea to make a stand out of a music note 3-4 years ago.  But it is an AWFUL design for headphones.  That would damage most headphones, and again is prone to toppling over.  It's an interesting shape, but the design is very very poor.
> 
> ...


 


  Like Aflac already mentioned, I was referring to someone else's headphone stands. I guess those posts were deleted and made the confusion. I have seen many of your stands and always thought that they were great. Wish I had skills to make one like that.


----------



## EddieE

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> Is that two Fiio E9s I spy? Why do you have two?


 

 The top one is E9, for the orthos and any dynamics I want to listen to, the bottom one is the A1, which feeds the N1000 on the bottom for the ET1000 on the left. They also coincidentally make a pretty perfect heapdhone stand for the Stax in conjunction with its own lttle SRM-Xh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The T50RP aren't mine btw, just visiting.


----------



## TheOtus

Something I made quickly. Just practical really... It's very sturdy though and doesn't look that awful I suppose.  Came out suprisingly high, though it's good for the cables, smooth curve. Budget was around 3€.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





hifidk said:


> Like Aflac already mentioned, I was referring to someone else's headphone stands. I guess those posts were deleted and made the confusion. I have seen many of your stands and always thought that they were great. Wish I had skills to make one like that.


 
   
  That's perfectly all right.  I was very confused since I didn't see the messages that got deleted.  I was shocked in thinking my design would be called similar to either of the two.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





theotus said:


> Something I made quickly. Just practical really... It's very sturdy though and doesn't look that awful I suppose.  Came out suprisingly high, though it's good for the cables, smooth curve. Budget was around 3€.


 


  What material is that?  It looks like it's wrapped in a type of paper/cloth.


----------



## TheOtus

It's 21 millimeter (about 7/8 inches) plywood. Covered in some sort of fabric I found laying around.


----------



## WhiteCrow

sand it, paint it, seal it BAM!
   
   
  Also a pic of my banana stand mod.
   
  and yes my room is gray, black, and white. with a red sheet on my bead lol. everything on my desk is black or gray.


----------



## Loevhagen

Inspired by this thread and one user´s contribution, I did a prototype today to check out fit ´n´ functionality before DiY mkII of the same headphone stand. I will cultivate some other shapes / looks, but the functionality seems OK. Maybe a mkIII will have a spring loaded cover in plexi glass. That is why there is a "void" on the backside. That would be nice. 
   
  It all started out with a piece of oak wood:


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


>


 

 We can send a man to the moon, but we still can't make cameras that take photographs in color.  ~_~  How sad.  (j/k)
  You'll want to do something about that metal, or it will damage the wood.


----------



## deadhead12

Since my collection is growing a bit I decided to make an addition to my Rockband drum kit + paint roller stand:


----------



## treal512

Hmm, I was on the verge of buying a stand, but I may DIY now. Great thread!!


----------



## alphones

Decided to make a simple stand for my desktop rig.  I was going to make it more ornate but everytime I looked at the wood I could not bring myself to plain, cut or remove anymore material.  Focused more on the finish and simplicity instead.  Came up with this:
   

   
  Cheers,
  Al


----------



## Forte

Quote: 





alphones said:


> Decided to make a simple stand for my desktop rig.  I was going to make it more ornate but everytime I looked at the wood I could not bring myself to plain, cut or remove anymore material.  Focused more on the finish and simplicity instead.  Came up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Isn't that unstable with such a small base?


----------



## alphones

Hi Forte,
   
  it's actually quite stable.  The picture taken more from the top just makes the base look alot smaller than it actually is.


----------



## nick n

alphones that looks great. I love the natural wood grain, and especially the knot area.  Nice and simple. What was the wood?


----------



## alphones

Thanks nick, the wood is just good old American walnut.


----------



## alphones

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## Smallville

My DIY headphone stand.   This is a temporary solution until I move next month and get a bigger desk. I rarely turn the lamp on since it gets really hot after a while.It's on in the picture to make it look nicer.


----------



## Senpai3330

Costs....well a little too much because I had none of this on hand. About ~$30, but with left over materials so I made a mini-stand that seats 2~3 full sized headphones.

PVC and a a random plank of wood from Lowe's. The PVC is mounted to the wood base using dowels inserted inside the vertical pvc and expanding/hardening foam was sprayed down into the pvc pipes so the pressure holds the dowel in place.

Best Part is that it houses 7 full size headphones no problem. No cable management at this point though. Of course a drill and a few metal hooks can address that. Might add a few cinches on the vertical bars to hang IEMs. MAXIMUM STORAGE


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





senpai3330 said:


>


 
  I love the forward-thinking approach here 
   
  I hope you consulted your wallet before you made a stand that size.


----------



## tranz12

@Senpai3330

 Nice Idea! You should paint the bottom platform


----------



## Senpai3330

joethearachnid said:


> I love the forward-thinking approach here
> 
> I hope you consulted your wallet before you made a stand that size.




What manner of sorcery would I employ to consult my wallet which is already dead


----------



## WhiteCrow

Necromancy my good sir.


----------



## JohnRichard

Decided to make myself one of these:
  Here is the 40% complete project.
   
  Since we had a bunch of oak left over from the hardwood install, I used some leftover pieces.
  Stained with MANY coats of red mahogany.
   

   

  Close up of Wood Grain.
   
  It's gonna take DAYS for this to dry.  Then an applique of Leather and Bronze.


----------



## dogwan

Here's my wall rack I just made.
   
  1-board, 4- ikea legs, Voila!


----------



## hanson72

I started browsing through this thread earlier today and ended up taking a trip to Lowes to see what I could find for a headphone stand. I ended up finding a an organizer that is suppose to hang from the ceiling, but I just flipped it over and screwed it into an extra piece of fiber board I had. I also painted it the blue color that it is, I think I am going to repaint it black though. It also came with the foam padding already. I was going to just screw it into my wall cause i think that would have worked better, but I couldn't find a stud haha


----------



## ESCS

Took maybe 3 weeks to make since I was making this at school so I only have 1.5 hours a week of technical work.
  That shelf (or whatever its called) the stand is sitting on is also made by me. I started making it in school, fall of 2009 (when I was(were?) 14 yo.)
  Took almost six months to finish.


----------



## kellzey

Here is mine...
   
  Chrome banana hook


----------



## Kees

Quote: 





escs said:


> Took maybe 3 weeks to make since I was making this at school so I only have 1.5 hours a week of technical work.
> That shelf (or whatever its called) the stand is sitting on is also made by me. I started making it in school, fall of 2009 (when I was(were?) 14 yo.)
> Took almost six months to finish.


 

 It may have taken a while, but it looks good!


----------



## ESCS

Quote: 





kees said:


> It may have taken a while, but it looks good!


 


  Thanks! Just to point out: the stand has felt feet under it, but its not really that high off the shelfs surface. The pics make it look like its floating in the air or something


----------



## Gregoirepat

Here is my headphone stand!

 It is quite simple.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Gregoirepat: Very very nice. It seems like a classy wood version of the woo audio stand, and I LIKE that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Here's my take on the DIY stand. It's beefy, but is pretty bulky compaired to the H style stands. It's stained red oak bass with a 1.5" poplar dowel cut at a 45 and rejoined, then painted. I'm still working on it, the plan is to put on the part where the headphone rests an oak donut over the rod, and a circular oak end-cap, with felt in between... We'll see though


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> Gregoirepat: Very very nice. It seems like a classy wood version of the woo audio stand, and I LIKE that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  congratulations, you just saves $350 by making your own stand rather than buying one from headphile.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Thank you for the kind comparison, if only I could do the same thing with my wooden headphone cups


----------



## buddyboy1

Here is my stand that I just made courtesy of this instructable. I am debating if I should apply a gloss finish to it or not.
   
  Not Yet Stained:

   

   
  Stained:


----------



## Saintkeat

THAT looks beautiful! I would actually buy one if I could find one for sale


----------



## bixby

@buddyboy1  Fantastic design, can you show us a pic of the cord wrapped on the knob?


----------



## buddyboy1

Thanks! I just Finished the gloss coat so here are a few more pictures, including one with the cord wrapped around the knob. I used my IEM cord because the 10 foot thick cable of the ATH-M50 didn't look so great on the knob.
   

   

   

   

   
  Sorry for all the pictures, I got a little carried away.


----------



## Squa7ch

Higher rez please


----------



## fatcat28037

Very nice stand Buddyboy!


----------



## eron

Thought I'll share this. Made completely from recyclable materials found around the house. Shabby looking, but works fine for $0 cost.
   
  Materials: 

 Long cardboard roll from Ikea rug purchase
 Raffia string to secure opposite end to cheap Ikea drawer
 Cardboard from paper towel roll
 Spare foam under cardboard to give it more shape
 2 rubber bands
 S-hook lying around for cable management


----------



## TexasBuck

Just put this together today.  Hung the stick with some curtain rod mounts.  Seems to work fine and goes along with the sports theme of the office.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote: 





texasbuck said:


> Just put this together today.  Hung the stick with some curtain rod mounts.  Seems to work fine and goes along with the sports theme of the office.


 


  That hockey stick is just win. Since I have few of them and few baseball bats, i might do something like this.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote: 





texasbuck said:


> Just put this together today.  Hung the stick with some curtain rod mounts.  Seems to work fine and goes along with the sports theme of the office.


 


 hahaha extremely creative, love it.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Haven't been keeping up with this thread (sadly), but I need a stand that I can use with my HE 500. The cables coming from the headphones make it annoyingly hard to find a stand for without possibly damaging the cables.
   
  Anyone have the same issue that has found a solution?


----------



## NoKTurNal

Quote: 





dogwan said:


> Here's my wall rack I just made.
> 
> 1-board, 4- ikea legs, Voila!


 


  Oh man can you send me the
  Dimension and Placement of the Ikea Legs?


----------



## dogwan

@ NoKTurNal
   
  3/4" x 4" x 36" board. Legs are spaced 10" apart.
   
  The Ikea legs have a metal plate that is intended to screw to the bottom of a cabinet. Drill the board for the threaded post and screw the plates onto the back with #6 x 1/2" screws. Thread the legs onto the front and tighten. I placed felt pads on the back so the metal plates don't scratch the wall. Then all you need are some sort of hooks to hang the board.
   
  Good luck. I already have plans to make 2 more for the rest of my collection.
   
  -Dogwan


----------



## nick n

Got this at a garage sale for $2. It's a chrome towel rack ( ? ) that has 3 swinging arms. I had to put some pipe insulation on the arms to make them thicker and a couple hammer-on end caps with rubber bushings to hold the foam tube snug and finish the ends with silver. There are a few sets of phones elsewhere I have not currently got on it. The third arm can be put on when the collection gets too big. It's an under $10 total thing. Not sure if I like it yet. It works though, and they are consolidated more or less in one or two spots around here rather than 40 stands. I have also seen a chrome upright shoe-rack that may work with a bit of careful bending the wire where the shoes slip onto.


----------



## TheLaw

I keep my headphones on the floor. xD


----------



## nick n

HAHA! No way! How many have you stumbled onto??? I guess you're joking though right.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





thelaw said:


> I keep my headphones on the floor. xD


 

 Doesn't seem like such a great idea when you step on and snap the headband of your $300 headphones.


----------



## TheLaw

Yes I'm joking. =P


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





thelaw said:


> I keep my headphones on the floor. xD


 


  I have a friend who does this, he actually has everything on the floor, books, papers, pens, clothes, computer stuff. he moves in his room like a ninja in a mined field.


----------



## Squa7ch

Yeah there's actually six ninjas in the last picture in case you hadn't noticed.


----------



## Kojaku

Here's my solution. Hehe.


----------



## Undisclosed

must have!
  
  Quote: 





kojaku said:


> Here's my solution. Hehe.


----------



## Squa7ch

Winning, duh!


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> Here's my solution. Hehe.


 

 I love it, were do you find it?


----------



## Kojaku

It's actually the container for seasons 1-5 of futurama. And the 4 movies


----------



## PoliHigh

Great poor man hangers in Canada at Dollarama (Canadian Chain of Dollar Stores) It may not be pretty but I'm poor and moving soon so it was perfect for me.
   
  Utility hook from Dollarama at $1.50 which comes in a pack of 5 . The screws are included but I don't have a screw driver So I nailed it in. I put some of those sticky felt pads you put on the bottom of furniture I had lying around where the headphones sit. I also bent them a bit to fit my headphones but the metal is very malleable so it worked easy with pliers. I will hopefully paint them soon to make them look a bit better.


----------



## nick n

those are actually pretty cool!!! I like the felt additions. Nice find.


----------



## kashtwa

I have a pair of police handcuffs laying around somewhere.. maybe that could be used in some inventive way of being a headphone hanger


----------



## zammykoo

Hey guys, here's my first headphone stand design. I drew this up in Illustrator and cut it out of foam core board, as a physical mock-up. I will CNC this design out of wood for the final product. I wanted to keep it real simple, possibly no glue needed, just slide the pieces into place


----------



## nick n

What type of wood are you thinking of using?


----------



## zammykoo

Hm I'm not quite sure yet, I'll probably experiment with different woods to see which looks best. I bought some poplar a while back and like how nice and smooth it is. Or maybe birch if I can find some locally.
   
  Anything you would recommend?


----------



## Flops

I think zebrano wood would look plain awesome.


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





flops said:


> I think zebrano wood would look plain awesome.


 


  Hm I'm not too fond of zebra wood, and I know many would beg to differ. I like wood that is more solid in tone, either a brighter birch, or something darker like wenge. I'll probably try both of them out to see which looks better.


----------



## jjmai

Quote: 





zammykoo said:


> Hey guys, here's my first headphone stand design. I drew this up in Illustrator and cut it out of foam core board, as a physical mock-up. I will CNC this design out of wood for the final product. I wanted to keep it real simple, possibly no glue needed, just slide the pieces into place


 

 Why not make the fork at the top curved instead of angled?  Or even make it bigger so it'll be compatible with other headphones.  You never know, maybe you'll upgrade the cans in the future.


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





jjmai said:


> Why not make the fork at the top curved instead of angled?  Or even make it bigger so it'll be compatible with other headphones.  You never know, maybe you'll upgrade the cans in the future.


 
   
  Yeah, I thought about rounding the angles and I will probably do that in the final design before it gets printed. This design is made specifically for my V6. When I upgrade I will design another to accomodate its shape.


----------



## jjinh

Zammykoo, your design looks interesting


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





jjinh said:


> Zammykoo, your design looks interesting


 

 Thanks jjinh!
   
  I'm still refining the design, once I have this CNCed out, I'll release the template for anyone to download and make their own


----------



## dogwan

@Zammykoo,
   
  If you are going to CNC that shape out I would suggest you use plywood, not solid wood. Preferably something with nice even layered core veneers like "Appleply" or "Baltic Birch". If you make this out of solid wood you will have lots of short grain no matter which way you orient the wood blanks. The cross banding of the ply cores will give you added stability. With short grain you will quickly break of bits and pieces.
   
  Maybe you already know this. If this is the case ignore this post.
   
  -Dogwan (professional woodworker)


----------



## nick n

Good call on the plywood, unless the solid wood is a thicker dense piece that's properly dried. I usually use thick alder for stuff, or maple burl, but that may be hard to find. Alder is solid, light , takes a good fine sand and is good for furniture.
  If the ply is a decent one then the contrast between the edge layers can look really cool when its sanded smooth and finished.
   
  I decided to go budget on my stands now so they can be inside out of the dust. I guess that's the reason. Out of obvious sight anyhow.  I cleared out some space in an antique cabinet I have,  and got some of these for $2.50 a piece at the local dollar store. I needed something that would hang beneath a shelf and finding hooks that were long enough or cheap enough was a problem. I needed at least 15. They only had 10. Will have to go back later tomorrow. These are very strong so far and I may paint them black or silver later. Because of their construction they swing from side to side when mounted and are very difficult to take apart, unless a small knife is wedged between the tabs that the retaining bracket holds to. Even then you'd have to slide out the swivel bar from what retains that as well. I had serious trouble without using the knife. So things are safe on these, unless the "No More Nails" double sided tape fails which I doubt. That's the small red squares in the pics.
  They are *TOILET PAPER* /Towel holders ! HAAHA
  Used some pipe insulation foam I had from another stand also. The white bugs me but that's what decent spray paint is for. Thinking about it now I could have made these with metal stuff I have, but the work isn't worth my time vs the cost of these. Still have more cans to put in but it gives you an idea.
   I should mention that the other side of the swivel is not round but hollow, which is weird but you can't see it if you cover it with cheap foam pipe stuff, which is for me anyhow under a dollar for 6'
"Grab some today for all your difficult mounting needs"


----------



## jjmai

Quote: 





nick n said:


> They are *TOILET PAPER* /Towel holders ! HAAHA
> Used some pipe insulation foam I had from another stand also. The white bugs me but that's what decent spray paint is for. Thinking about it now I could have made these with metal stuff I have, but the work isn't worth my time vs the cost of these. Still have more cans to put in but it gives you an idea.
> I should mention that the other side of the swivel is not round but hollow, which is weird but you can't see it if you cover it with cheap foam pipe stuff, which is for me anyhow under a dollar for 6'


 


  haha.  I had the same idea before.  The hollow side was what stopped me from pursuing it, for aesthetic reasons (?!?!?).
  You can also use a longer paper towel holder to hang multiple headphones.


----------



## tamu

Quote: 





nick n said:


> Good call on the plywood, unless the solid wood is a thicker dense piece that's properly dried. I usually use thick alder for stuff, or maple burl, but that may be hard to find. Alder is solid, light , takes a good fine sand and is good for furniture.
> If the ply is a decent one then the contrast between the edge layers can look really cool when its sanded smooth and finished.
> 
> I decided to go budget on my stands now so they can be inside out of the dust. I guess that's the reason. Out of obvious sight anyhow.  I cleared out some space in an antique cabinet I have,  and got some of these for $2.50 a piece at the local dollar store. I needed something that would hang beneath a shelf and finding hooks that were long enough or cheap enough was a problem. I needed at least 15. They only had 10. Will have to go back later tomorrow. These are very strong so far and I may paint them black or silver later. Because of their construction they swing from side to side when mounted and are very difficult to take apart, unless a small knife is wedged between the tabs that the retaining bracket holds to. Even then you'd have to slide out the swivel bar from what retains that as well. I had serious trouble without using the knife. So things are safe on these, unless the "No More Nails" double sided tape fails which I doubt. That's the small red squares in the pics.
> ...


 

 Toilet roll holders ha? Great idea!


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





dogwan said:


> @Zammykoo,
> 
> If you are going to CNC that shape out I would suggest you use plywood, not solid wood. Preferably something with nice even layered core veneers like "Appleply" or "Baltic Birch". If you make this out of solid wood you will have lots of short grain no matter which way you orient the wood blanks. The cross banding of the ply cores will give you added stability. With short grain you will quickly break of bits and pieces.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hey Dogwan,
   
  Thanks for the heads up. I haven't been working with wood for too long (as opposed to metalwork) so I was not aware of that. I'll definitely go with the plywood for the initial stage, but I just love solid wood so much! Do you think redesigning the stand for thicker hardwood would help?


----------



## dogwan

@Zammykoo,
   
  Thicker wood will help a bit, but not as much as you would think. The only way I would approach this with solid wood would be to sandwich two thinner layers over a layer of veneer at opposing direction. To do this you would need  a vacuum press and maybe a  thickness planer to do it right. The thinner the material the harder it is to get good even clamping pressure. This is where a vacuum press does wonders.
   
  I agree, solid wood is so much more attractive. Unfortunately mother nature did not engineer it for all the applications we want to apply it to. The grain which makes it so versatile in linear applications is also the characteristic that makes it a poor sculptural element unless you actually follow the grain (or apply no stress to it). Think about trying to split fire wood, the shorter the blank the easier it is to split. But if you have access to the technology you can make it do some amazing things.
   
  Have you thought about doing it out of Plexi with a flame polished edge?
   
  -Dogwan


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





dogwan said:


> @Zammykoo,
> 
> Thicker wood will help a bit, but not as much as you would think. The only way I would approach this with solid wood would be to sandwich two thinner layers over a layer of veneer at opposing direction. To do this you would need  a vacuum press and maybe a  thickness planer to do it right. The thinner the material the harder it is to get good even clamping pressure. This is where a vacuum press does wonders.
> 
> ...


 

 Yep, I agree solid wood is much more attractive, but I'll go ahead to my local wood supplier to see what plywoods are available. Looks like they have quite a variety, can be seen here.
   
  I actually thought of using plexi as well, but I have pretty much no experience with shaping plexi other than scoring and snapping straight edges. Maybe it'll work better on the cnc, I may give that a try.


----------



## T-Willi

Well until this afternoon when I put the finishing touches and polyurethane seal on my stand this is what I'm using right now though haha. Will have pics as soon as I finish it after work


----------



## T-Willi

Sorry for double posting but it's finished!!!!
   
  This stand can easily fit 3 full sized headphones and everything was done by hand. Originally, I found a small circular wooden base in my house but it had a crack so I couldn't use that and I didn't want to buy a new one so my stepdad and I just decided to make a new base. Our goal was to spend nothing and in all we didn't, except for the mahogany finish and the polyurethane seal ($12 for both.) Overall, I'm extremely happy with how it came out. My stepdad did most of the cutting but I did the initial measuring, sanding, and the finish on it. Plus it was my first time really working with wood. So what do you guys think?


----------



## nick n

I think it looks great , especially for a first time woodworking job. Whats the tube made out of? I like the monolithic look it has and that it can hold 3. I may have to borrow that idea soon. I'm not all that happy with my toilet paper holder mods ( see above )


----------



## T-Willi

Thanks alot! The tube is a steel pipe cut to about a 3 inch diameter and is around 1 ft long. The pipe alone is about 3 or 4 pounds alone but since the stand is very solid its no problem. My mom works for the city I live in and has alot of connections so I asked if she could get the City Maintenance guys to cut a pipe at those dimensions. They did it same day I asked since all of that piping is in abundance and if they dont use it I think they just send it off somewhere to be recycled I think.I used the pipe because I knew I could get it easily but also because I was going for a very rustic design. Feel free to use that as a model or something of the sort for your next project,  just make sure to give credit  haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Tbh, I saw your paper holder mods and was about to do that but decided not to since woodworking would be a bit more fun.
   
  I think the next thing for the stand is to get some hooks to hang the cords and also some sort of lip on the end of the pipe so if I did have more headphones they wont fall off, and some padding where the actual cans for the side holding spots may be a good idea since the headphone would be resting on the wood (with the 840s they do atleast) unless the headphones were small.


----------



## dogwan

Here's my latest.....


----------



## zammykoo

Very nice dogwan,
   
  Did you use a bandsaw to cut the shape out?


----------



## dogwan

Quote: 





zammykoo said:


> Very nice dogwan,
> 
> Did you use a bandsaw to cut the shape out?


 


  Combination of Table saw, bandsaw, and stationary disc sander. And of course a hand held orbital.


----------



## buddyboy1

Dogwan, That is beautiful...
   
  What kind of wood did you use and what stain?


----------



## dogwan

Quote: 





buddyboy1 said:


> Dogwan, That is beautiful...
> 
> What kind of wood did you use and what stain?


 

 It's actually just a chunk of 16/4 Poplar that was laying around the shop. Dyed with a deep red analine aniline dye. Poly top coat.
   
  Quick and dirty. It helps to work in a cabinet shop!


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





dogwan said:


> It's actually just a chunk of 16/4 Poplar that was laying around the shop. Dyed with a deep red analine aniline dye. Poly top coat.
> 
> Quick and dirty. It helps to work in a cabinet shop!


 

 I would love to work in your cabinet shop.


----------



## nick n

I disliked the way the earlier metal ones I had made fit the cans when they were hanging.
  Here's one I tried but the fit wasn't quite right. Is it real or?  It's the last guy that told me Beats and Bose were the best.
   
  Actually it's a replica my Brother makes them and has a few different ones. Fools a fair amount of people even closer up.

   
  So I whipped up this instead just now out of some old Ikea ( ? ) table legs. This is one leg, I have 3 more if I want to do this again.
  The base is Alder with a bit of water-based clearcoat. 
  Used some tan colored felt padding where the headbands rest.

  The angles were a real pain to get close. The two pieces kept flaying outwards while I was drilling some pilot holes. Not perfect by any means but it worked out half decent I think. Nicer in person. The orange tint is the camera. ( the walls are white )


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





nick n said:


> I disliked the way the earlier metal ones I had made fit the cans when they were hanging.
> Here's one I tried but the fit wasn't quite right. Is it real or?  It's the last guy that told me Beats and Bose were the best.
> 
> Actually it's a replica my Brother makes them and has a few different ones. Fools a fair amount of people even closer up.


 


  I want that one


----------



## sharkz

Here's something I have been wanting to put together for a while. Nothing fancy, but it looks nice enough for me.
   

   
  Basically used an old stick (I have enough broken ones around to make many of these) to make the T and the base is oak from a chair that was being thrown away. I liked the figure and weight of the wood, so I cut it to size, sanded it, and refinished it with a nice lacquer coating.
   
  Overall it looks nice and is very sturdy. I am very happy with how it turned out for just an afternoons work.


----------



## ProcessJunkie

Looks like a Saul Bass poster. I love it.
  
  Quote: 





zammykoo said:


> Hey guys, here's my first headphone stand design. I drew this up in Illustrator and cut it out of foam core board, as a physical mock-up. I will CNC this design out of wood for the final product. I wanted to keep it real simple, possibly no glue needed, just slide the pieces into place


----------



## fatcat28037

^great Idea, very clever


----------



## Kojaku

Paying homage to an old head-fi favorite. Just picked this up for $6 at my local home depot. Not exactly DIY, I know, but so cheap it might as well be xD
   

   
  Kojaku


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





processjunkie said:


> Looks like a Saul Bass poster. I love it.


 

 Thanks for the kind words. I have been meaning to get around to this project but have been waiting for my brother to finish calibrating his cnc machine so I get crank this design out of wood. I'll post here as soon as I get the prototype done.


----------



## LepakVT

My first entry into the DIY headphone stand world! My boss does a bunch of woodworking as a hobby, so I asked for a few of his scraps that he was going to throw away and he gave me two nice pieces of mahogany. This build is pretty straightforward, but I like the results! Stained with Red Mahogany stain and 2 coats of gloss urethane.
   

   
   
  And my boss told me he has a nice piece of maple he'd let me have. Probably going to make a maple base+PVC hanger for the next one


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





lepakvt said:


> a maple base+PVC hanger for the next one


 
  Skip the PVC and go all wood!
  Or wood and metal!


----------



## LepakVT

I will go all wood, but it depends on how much maple my boss decides to give me. I liked that he gave me 2 pieces of mahogany to make my first stand.
   
  What kind of metal would be best? In case I do go that route


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





lepakvt said:


> I will go all wood, but it depends on how much maple my boss decides to give me. I liked that he gave me 2 pieces of mahogany to make my first stand.
> 
> What kind of metal would be best? In case I do go that route


 
  I'm always a fan of the brushed metal look, but that's just me.  Pretty much any metal can be used.


----------



## EpicPie

Nothing spectacular. lol


----------



## Pageygeeza

Quote: 





epicpie said:


> Nothing spectacular. lol


 

 But bloody ingenious!


----------



## ProcessJunkie

I use this things to store my charging and USB cables. It's so handy.
  
  Quote: 





epicpie said:


> Nothing spectacular. lol


----------



## Bill1202

Hey, ths a banana hanger!  Great idea.


----------



## NoKTurNal

A DIY I made with my dad
  Yes, I am a young Head-fier
   

   
   

   
   
   

   
  The back is solid redwood, we had some since my auntie was renovating the house
  The "holders" are solid oak I believe
   
  The holders are bought from Home Depot, originally I was gonna create the holders
  I did not want to use a circular shape, because of pressure contact with the headband
  These were wider, and were about $1.50/foot
  I stained it with mahogany and used velco (industrial strength) to attach to the wall
  The whole process took about 3 hours from start to finish
   
  I didn't not use a stand because I don't have enough room on my desk
  Hope this helps those who have small desk


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote:


t-willi said:


> Sorry for double posting but it's finished!!!!
> 
> This stand can easily fit 3 full sized headphones and everything was done by hand. Originally, I found a small circular wooden base in my house but it had a crack so I couldn't use that and I didn't want to buy a new one so my stepdad and I just decided to make a new base. Our goal was to spend nothing and in all we didn't, except for the mahogany finish and the polyurethane seal ($12 for both.) Overall, I'm extremely happy with how it came out. My stepdad did most of the cutting but I did the initial measuring, sanding, and the finish on it. Plus it was my first time really working with wood. So what do you guys think?


 

 Wow.  That is freakin' epic for Shure 840s.  Is it sitting atop a Marantz?


----------



## T-Willi

Yeah it was. Now its sitting on my desk but I made the stand before I had my desktop rig setup.


----------



## Fashion Cat

Recently added the AKGs to my collection.  Haven't taken a picture forever.


----------



## cyberspyder

An update to my Rubbermaid stand, glued a piece of foam onto it so the headband isn't sitting on the hard metal surface:












Will pick up a couple more hose hangers from Home Depot, think they are on sale.

Brendan


----------



## JoshuaaT

Looks good. How tall is that?


----------



## cyberspyder

8.75" from the bottom to the foam portion.


----------



## Texpect

Here's mine. Just inspirated after reading the whole topic in an hour  This one is pretty simple, but works!


----------



## Hero Kid

Quote: 





texpect said:


> Here's mine. Just inspirated after reading the whole topic in an hour  This one is pretty simple, but works!


 
   
  I am greatly amused! Fantastic.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





fashion cat said:


> Recently added the AKGs to my collection.  Haven't taken a picture forever.


 

 That's a gorgeous picture of a gorgeous stand. It looks like you could certainly beat someone to death with it without leaving a mark on the stand.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Anyone have any suggestions on a design of stand that won't mess up AKG headphones? I have a pair of Sextetts and after putting them on my 2.5" dowl stand, it distorts the headband


----------



## Bill1202

I have one of these and they are cheap and great.  I'mgetting another one.
   
http://www.google.com/search?q=senn+headphone+holder&hl=en&rlz=1T4ADFA_enUS414US414&prmd=ivns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=rhRUTrS7AYaRgQfWrKwb&ved=0CFUQrQQ


----------



## Sweet Maple

Here is the stand I built today, I don't think its too bad from a 17 year old


----------



## EpicPie

@ Fashion Cat, love the photo.


----------



## buddyboy1

Quote: 





sweet maple said:


> Here is the stand I built today, I don't think its too bad from a 17 year old


 


  Wow, that is awesome. What is the carbon fiber looking piece sticking out?


----------



## Sweet Maple

Its a piece of layered carbon fiber, on a solid block of aluminum that my brother got as scrap working at a lab at MIT


----------



## narutofan36

great idea Texpect!


----------



## Stewey

Just finished reading this thread last week which inspired me to make a stand of my own. There is some very good work in here.
   
  My stand is pretty simple. It is made out of left overs from guitar building which is another interest of mine.
   

   
  The main part of the stand is an off cut from the guitar body which I routed a bevel onto. The hanger part is an old fret board that warped too much for me to use in a guitar. Finished with a coat of wipe on poly.
  I secure it to my desk with an aluminium bracket.


----------



## WhiteCrow

how can that little piece of wood support eh LCD2's? WHAT VOODOO IS THIS!


----------



## CEE TEE

That looks great...how stable is it when a headphone with cable is on it?  I am finding that the Rubbermaid stands are susceptible to being knocked over...
   
  Looks nice- 17 yr old with a design aesthetic!
  
  Quote: 





sweet maple said:


> Here is the stand I built today, I don't think its too bad from a 17 year old


----------



## Stewey

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> how can that little piece of wood support eh LCD2's? WHAT VOODOO IS THIS!


 


  Ha ha. It is a guitar fret board made out of Rosewood so it is quite stiff and hard wearing timber.
   
  Here is a pic of the bracket. It is a little bit stronger than it needs to be.


----------



## WhiteCrow

hahaha very nice.


----------



## Angelbelow

Hey everyone, just wanted to say that this thread, along with Sanderman's headphone stand thread (http://www.head-fi.org/t/338051/so-i-needed-a-headphone-stand) inspired me to pick up the project. Here are a few pictures:


----------



## T-Willi

The base for your stand looks reallllly  big, but still looks very good.


----------



## Towert7

@AngelBelow:  Cool.  Is it sturdy?


----------



## Angelbelow

haha yea it does, I wanted to find something circular but ended up finding this design at a local Michael's.
  
  Quote: 





t-willi said:


> The base for your stand looks reallllly  big, but still looks very good.


 

 Yea very sturdy so far. the stand piece is made with copper piping and i glued it with epoxy glue to the wooden base.
   
   
  Quote: 





towert7 said:


> @AngelBelow:  Cool.  Is it sturdy?


----------



## RingingEars

Here's the one I made this weekend. Nothing fancy.


----------



## ESCS




----------



## fatcat28037

Quote: 





ringingears said:


> Here's the one I made this weekend. Nothing fancy.


 


 Very nice, simply elegance comes to mind.


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





fatcat28037 said:


> Very nice, simply elegance comes to mind.


 
  Thanks fatcat. That's exactly what I was going for.


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## Hennyo

*DIY *stand*,*
*DIY *cables*, *
*DIY *Grados,
*DIY *Fostex's*,*
   
  and *DIY* amps*.*.
   
  I just sold the HD 650's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (STAX/LCD-2's)
   
  The table that they're sitting on is also DIY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Along with the chairs. (Not joking)
   
  Table/chairs from scratch..


----------



## EpicPie

Nice stands guise.


----------



## lextek

Since getting back into headphones I guess it's time to build a new stand. My wife claimed the last one for jewerly. Lots of great ideas in this thread.


----------



## Shike

Well, my towel rack/paint roller stand was too light.  So, bought a toilet paper roll holder from Walmart, ganked the top off the old one, and transplanted it to the new base and bar:
   

   
  I'm surprisingly happy with the result of this freak of nature.  Heavy enough that there's no way I'm going to accidentally knock it over unless I fall into it.  In the future I can use copper pipe or dowels to extend the amount it will hold if I need to too.


----------



## lextek

I don't think I posted this.  Made this the other weekend.  It's a not too serious stand.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





hennyo said:


> *DIY *stand*,*
> *DIY *cables*, *
> *DIY *Grados,
> *DIY *Fostex's*,*
> ...


 


  very impressive sir.


----------



## Greyson

Hello, i've been browsing this thread for some time and thought I would register after completing my own DIY build. I recently bought a pair of Sennheiser HD428 headphones, and once I got them I found that I didn't really have a place for them to just lay around, and didn't want to spend money on a stand either. (Not like we're holding an 800$ pair of headphones here)
   
  (edited with better pictures)
   
  I found a banana stand I had in the back of a cupboard and decided to use that. The finish was awful though and stripped / chipped badly, so I set to work sanding it down to the bare wood. The arm was too tall for my liking with the headphones hanging about 4in from the base, so I cut off 2in of wood. Once I was happy with the height. I cut a groove into the top for the headphones to sit, then added padding and covered it with black cloth material. Then I added some rubber feet to the base to protect my desk.


----------



## nick n

^ I like that one! Good idea with the small padded notch too.
   
  Nice work and welcome to Head-fi, or at least your first post!


----------



## DrMIS

Thanks for the great ideas.  Mine is not a DIY hanger, but it is just $15.


----------



## Lucsteva

For some reason, my basement is extremely dusty.  I was complaining to my wife about the fact that I wanted to DIY a headphone stand but I didn't want my Grados (that she bought me for Christmas) to get all dusty.  I made a comment that I would need a bell jar to keep the dust out.  This stuck with me, and I started thinking about the possibility of creating a stand inside of a glass bell jar - it would keep my cans (mostly) dust free, and provide a beautiful display case.
   
  Well, a weekend and about $50 later - here it is.  Yeah, the glass is going to get dusty, but at least my cans wont!


----------



## jinteddy7

how high is the sieveking headphone stand?


----------



## Kerry56

Not exactly a stand, but I've had this home-made hook on the wall behind my computer for about 5 yrs now.


----------



## Tetsuma

Wish I could get a Chozo statue made to hold my headphones.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





tetsuma said:


> Wish I could get a Chozo statue made to hold my headphones.


 

 Comission it, build it, put me down for six. Price no object.


----------



## Maxtcc

This is my quick fix, Wall Mounted, headphone rail.
  I couldn't stand not having a proper place to put them so made this one in a 1/2 hour, incl paint.
  Made from a spare 7" chunk of Ipex BH pipe that I had laying around, and some really old trembled rust paint , two coats, base layer of deep blue, and topcoat of flat high temperature black.
  With a solid oak insert I made to fit inside at the back to mount to wall with a central hole.
  I left the front open because, I keep my PAV2V2, My bose inears, and some spare AA rechargables in inside.
   
  Yes, today I am bored and am looking for things to do. So here is the first of may small projects for the day, and yes also for all the verbiage in this post.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Comission it, build it, put me down for six. Price no object.


 

 LOL


----------



## captouch

Quote: 





escs said:


> Took maybe 3 weeks to make since I was making this at school so I only have 1.5 hours a week of technical work.
> That shelf (or whatever its called) the stand is sitting on is also made by me. I started making it in school, fall of 2009 (when I was(were?) 14 yo.)
> Took almost six months to finish.


 

 Really like what you did here, because it looks elegant and stylish, but also looks easy to make.  So it inspired me - I'm making my own version of this.  
   
  How it'll be different:
  - Top part (tube) may be a bit wider (4" diameter) and longer.  Not sure what material you're using, but I'm using PVC since I couldn't find anything better.
  - My post will be thicker and shorter (3/4" diameter post, 11" tall).   Not sure what yours is made of, but mine will be a wood "dowel" of sorts - wanted to make sure it was strong and wouldn't flex/bend, so made it thicker.
  - My base will be rectangular (couldn't find a suitable pre-cut base, so head to make one from a hobby board by gluing together 3 pieces)
   
  But it will look familiar in concept.
   
  Does your post go through the top of the tube, or does it just make contact with the inner top of the tube?  I drilled all the way through, so I'm thinking I need a felt adhesive circle to cover up the imperfections on that part.  The hole is a big raggedy and there are gaps between the post and the hole.  Wouldn't see it when the headphones are on, but still. . .
   
  Should have pictures in a couple of days.


----------



## kiteki

Quote: 





ringingears said:


> Here's the one I made this weekend. Nothing fancy.


 


 I like this one.
   
  Excuse my unknowing but what are those HP's?


----------



## DingoSmuggler

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> I like this one.
> 
> Excuse my unknowing but what are those HP's?


 

 Beyerdynamic DT880


----------



## ESCS

Quote: 





captouch said:


> Really like what you did here, because it looks elegant and stylish, but also looks easy to make.  So it inspired me - I'm making my own version of this.
> 
> How it'll be different:
> - Top part (tube) may be a bit wider (4" diameter) and longer.  Not sure what material you're using, but I'm using PVC since I couldn't find anything better.
> ...


 

 Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Yes, it was pretty easy to make with the right tools.
   
  - The top tube is actually stainless steel, which I dont recommend using since it was pretty hard to cut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The diameter is 6-7cm, if I remember correctly.
  - The post is also stainless steel, and it doesnt go through the top of the tube. I attached it to the inner top of the tube by welding it with a MIG welder (thats what its called, i guess?).
  - The hole was pretty raggedy, but I smoothed it out with Dremel.


----------



## captouch

Quote: 





captouch said:


> Really like what you did here, because it looks elegant and stylish, but also looks easy to make.  So it inspired me - I'm making my own version of this.
> 
> How it'll be different:
> - Top part (tube) may be a bit wider (4" diameter) and longer.  Not sure what material you're using, but I'm using PVC since I couldn't find anything better.
> ...


 
   
  Here's a picture of the finished product.  I will continue to hunt around for a felt circle to cover the top hole.

   
  And another. . .
   

   
  And finally, one with the HD650's on them next to a Bottlehead Crack.  Both the stand base and Crack base are alder wood finished with same stain, and the paint used on the stand and the top aluminum chassis (of the Crack) are the same as well.  Decent use of extra paint/stain/poly finish.  Cost of the base, wood dowel, and PVC pipe all together were $7-8.


----------



## liamstrain

Inspired by ESCS and CapTouch - I spent $5 at home depot, and spent a half hour drilling and spray painting ... 
   
  3/8th all thread, a 3" PVC connector, two 1/2", 5x5" maple boards I had in the big box of stuff glued together... I recessed a hex nut into the bottom board, and capped it inside the tube with an acorn nut - rather than going all the way through. 
   
  Eventually, I'll drop a 3/4" copper tube over the all thread (maybe shorten it slightly) - finish the base more nicely (or replace), and put a leather pad... but flat black for now works just fine.


----------



## EpicPie

I <3 this thread. So many unique headphone stands. haha


----------



## wuwhere

Nice! This just gave me an idea using a PVC pipe.
  
  Quote: 





captouch said:


> Here's a picture of the finished product.  I will continue to hunt around for a felt circle to cover the top hole.
> 
> 
> And another. . .
> ...


----------



## GChiu

3M's removable wall frame hooks:
  Material cost < $1.00
  Time to install < 1 minute
  Keeps the desk clean too!
  Doesn't look pretty, but who'd crawl under the table to check it out anyway...


----------



## nick n

This is an old old picture , one of the first stands I made. Just wanted to show you can scavenge old lamp bases if you don't feel like using wood for the base, and they are usually weighted on the bottom too, and you get shiny chrome or metal. I should find this black one and use it again.
  Another plumbing part like above. If you just drill into the top part of the pipe from the bottom a little bit , not going all the way through ,the post seats pretty well. need a long drill bit though. This one only has it attached at the bottom tightly so it's clear through the middle. Think I kept some threads and the nut to secure it maybe


----------



## RandomShortGuy

Man, you guys make me want to really invest some time into another headphone stand. I just bought a $5 bamboo banana holder, cut off the metal hook and sanded it down to make it smooth. Looks kinda cheesy compared the things I'm finding in here.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Wow wish i had seen this thread earlier. A lot of fantastic ideas. 
http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt154/Deathdeisel/20111021_122112.jpg
  Heres mine, sanded, sawed, and grinded out of 2x4 blocks of wood. Modeled it after the sennheiser stock rack, and gave it room for a second pair of cans. Then glued to my desk.


----------



## Parak

Minimalism. Wait, this doesn't technically count as a stand.. problem?


----------



## jinteddy7

Quote: 





parak said:


> Minimalism. Wait, this doesn't technically count as a stand.. problem?


 

 Nope, Chuck testa


----------



## John In Cali

Quote: 





lucsteva said:


> For some reason, my basement is extremely dusty.  I was complaining to my wife about the fact that I wanted to DIY a headphone stand but I didn't want my Grados (that she bought me for Christmas) to get all dusty.  I made a comment that I would need a bell jar to keep the dust out.  This stuck with me, and I started thinking about the possibility of creating a stand inside of a glass bell jar - it would keep my cans (mostly) dust free, and provide a beautiful display case.
> 
> Well, a weekend and about $50 later - here it is.  Yeah, the glass is going to get dusty, but at least my cans wont!


 

 Just felt like this at least deserved a quoting. But wow that looks like it should be at the center of a mueseum, its beautiful. Probably not as quick to put on and off but at a certain point design like that could just flip off function and it'd still be great.
  I think that point is called art.


----------



## Saintkeat

I agree! I missed that shifting through the pages. Would certainly buy one if these went on sale lol


----------



## kingoftown1

Excuse the awful picture quality, but these managed to get made last night.  They're not finished yet, so the metal still has plastic on it.  I'm thinking I'll throw some veneer on the inside surface later this week.


----------



## plumcakk

Doubles as a cable guide to the amp which is above.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





kingoftown1 said:


> Excuse the awful picture quality, but these managed to get made last night.  They're not finished yet, so the metal still has plastic on it.  I'm thinking I'll throw some veneer on the inside surface later this week.


 
   
  Oh very nice!  I had a largish sheet of copper, and was considering something similar - but I don't think mine would have been as elegant.


----------



## buddyboy1

Quote: 





kingoftown1 said:


> Excuse the awful picture quality, but these managed to get made last night.  They're not finished yet, so the metal still has plastic on it.  I'm thinking I'll throw some veneer on the inside surface later this week.


 


  Awesome! How did you bend the metal like that?


----------



## kingoftown1

Quote: 





buddyboy1 said:


> Awesome! How did you bend the metal like that?


 


  English Wheel--I have a friend who works at a race shop and has all kinds of tools & machinery available


----------



## TheOtus

Something I finished this week. = )


----------



## liamstrain

That looks great! I love the tone of the wood contrasted with the kimono silk, and the diagonal placement on the base is very nice.


----------



## TheOtus

Thanks! = ) I kind of figured that the base would also be more stable that way, even while it's very sturdy either way.


----------



## kingoftown1

The choice of fabric is just great


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> That looks great! I love the tone of the wood contrasted with the kimono silk, and the diagonal placement on the base is very nice.


 


  x 2!!!!! wow


----------



## kingoftown1

literally just stained the veneer applied earlier today, so it's still drying but I think it's looking pretty good.  Here's a low-light cellphone picture!


----------



## nick n

How'd you get the veneer inside there without compromising the bend?
  Oh and what type of veneer is it?


----------



## kingoftown1

It's cherry veneer just stained with a coat of pecan polyshades (which is usually terrible to use, but worked well in this instance) and carefully attached with contact cement.


----------



## Astrozombie

Where do you buy that? I once asked for it at Home Depot and people didn't know what i was talking about....


----------



## kingoftown1

I just picked up a couple rolls at Menards the other day.  I got the heat-activated adhesive version, but it wouldn't hold to the curves by itself so I had to grab some contact cement as well.


----------



## liamstrain

Updated my all-thread and PVC stand with a copper sheath (mandrel hammered to fit over the lock nuts), a thin foam pad on the PVC, and a leather strip around the base.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Updated my all-thread and PVC stand with a copper sheath (mandrel hammered to fit over the lock nuts), a thin foam pad on the PVC, and a leather strip around the base.
> 
> ....


 

 That's beautiful.
  But a light into the middle and it's art. You can sell it to MoMA.
  Was it difficult to make?


----------



## liamstrain

Thanks!
   
  Not at all. Initial construction was 1/2 hour (wood base, all-thread + PVC). Making the copper fit over the lock nuts was the hardest part - and only because I got impatient on the mandrel and tried to force it to fit too early. Everything else was waiting for glue to dry and clever clamping.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Not at all. Initial construction was 1/2 hour (wood base, all-thread + PVC). Making the copper fit over the lock nuts was the hardest part - and only because I got impatient on the mandrel and tried to force it to fit too early. Everything else was waiting for glue to dry and clever clamping.


 

 I wish i had that skill.
  I was never a DIY'er.....but if i see things like that, i wish was.
  May i get back to you, if i buy some decent pair of headphones and need a stand?


----------



## liamstrain

Need? no - is it handy and nice - and good to keep some excess wear minimzed? Sure... I like having a stand at my desk because I have 3 sets of phones there, and it makes it easier to keep them organized and accessible. 
   
  Sennheiser makes a clever little clamp stand that connects to a shelf or desk edge for $15... or there are quite a few DIY stands that are essentially ready to go from inexpensive other solutions (modified banana hooks from Best Buy, or hose holders from Home Depot), etc. Or there are nice stands made by Woo Audio, and Sievking and others for a whole range of prices. But none of them would I ever classify as necessary.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Hmmm, the circle stands make me think, what if you took one and attached it to the side if a desk in some fashion, be stylish and functional


----------



## liamstrain

Sounds interesting - go for it!


----------



## kingoftown1

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> That's beautiful.
> But a light into the middle and it's art. You can sell it to MoMA.
> Was it difficult to make?


 

 It really would look nice with the inner diameter covered in a nice textured (rice?) paper with a few LEDs inside.  You could easily run the wiring down the copper tubing too, and drill a hole through the backside of the wood base or even just put some short rubber feet/furniture bumpers on it.  Tons of potential with this stand.


----------



## liamstrain

Open source stand. Go for it!
   
  You'd probably have to go up to 1" copper tube to add wires - right now, the top and bottom are filled with a hex nut (interior is 3/8th all-thread) - unless you make it without the all-thread (not sure how you'd attach the copper to the PVC in that case). Here is the version pre-copper, for construction details.
   
 
   
   
  And it is already up on rubber feet - the leather is acting as a 1/8" skirt from the bottom of the wood. 
   
  I actually like having the tube open, I can put small cable adaptors in there or my IEM's... but that's just me.


----------



## kingoftown1

If I weren't getting rid of headphones, that stand would be getting built right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Also, updated pic of my finished stand


----------



## liamstrain

That ended up looking great! Looks like you could probably put two cans per stand as well.. which is handy. 
   
  I just had a thought tho - instead of all-thread, you could use that threaded lamp rod - those are hollow - then run cable down that.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





kingoftown1 said:


> It really would look nice with the inner diameter covered in a nice textured (rice?) paper with a few LEDs inside.  You could easily run the wiring down the copper tubing too, and drill a hole through the backside of the wood base or even just put some short rubber feet/furniture bumpers on it.  Tons of potential with this stand.


 

 Absolutely, _"customisable stands", great business idea._
  i thought of a Light bulb in the middle and a LED at the base. Invent a (fascinating/ludicrous) story and of you go to MoMA.
  Stuff in there all look like that. 
   
  I think integrating a light (or 2) into the stand would give it and the room, where it stand, a nice touch.
   
  Just some random thoughts.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> I think integrating a light (or 2) into the stand would give it and the room, where it stand, a nice touch.


 
  why not a real tube?
   
  ecc83 anyone?

   
  looks good to me...


----------



## liamstrain

More complicated power source. But... custom case for a Tube amplifier, with an integrated headphone stand and offset tube mounts... you might be onto something.


----------



## kingoftown1

Don't want to get your headphones too toasty!


----------



## liamstrain

But think how nice, on a cold January day - to have pre-warmed earpads...


----------



## kingoftown1

If you build your amp right, you'll have the whole house warmed up already


----------



## liamstrain

True... my little EF2A makes a nice hand warmer here on my desk..


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> But think how nice, on a cold January day - to have pre-warmed earpads...


 


  and how nice, on a dark and rainy day to look at the wonderful warm and soft light of a  tube... thinking that, sometimes, life is great enough,
  great enough to fall asleep listening to dvorak's cello concerto... great enough to be loved and respected...
   
   
  EDIT: yes I love tubes


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





zammykoo said:


> Hey guys, here's my first headphone stand design. I drew this up in Illustrator and cut it out of foam core board, as a physical mock-up. I will CNC this design out of wood for the final product. I wanted to keep it real simple, possibly no glue needed, just slide the pieces into place


 
  I'm very much inspired by this design. I think I might make one out of hard cardboard to replace the hook on the wall.


----------



## tonym




----------



## elliot42

A Daiso store opened up nearby (Japanese dollar store) and I went to have a look. I found these bag hanger things that work quite well as headphone hangers hanging from my bookshelf.


----------



## jjmai

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> More complicated power source. But... custom case for a Tube amplifier, with an integrated headphone stand and offset tube mounts... you might be onto something.


 

 An integrated headphone amp/stand would make so much sense!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





elliot42 said:


> A Daiso store opened up nearby (Japanese dollar store) and I went to have a look. I found these bag hanger things that work quite well as headphone hangers hanging from my bookshelf.





> ...please mind the gap...


 

 Why make it more complicated than it actually is, right?
   


  Quote: 





jjmai said:


> An integrated headphone amp/stand would make so much sense!


 
   
  I don't know, the tube would be a nice option, but still i personally would prefer a traditional light bulb, as is looks more minimalist. 
  In that case, i would make the round holder, white, in order to highlight the lamp more.


----------



## dogwan

Quote: 





elliot42 said:


> A Daiso store opened up nearby (Japanese dollar store) and I went to have a look. I found these bag hanger things that work quite well as headphone hangers hanging from my bookshelf.


 

 Ha! Love the vintage Yamaha orthos hanging next to the Senn's. On the stand next to my bed I have a pair of YH-2's next to a pair of HD600's.
   
  -Dogwan
   
   
  P.s. Did you re-cable the Yamaha's?


----------



## elliot42

dogwan said:


> P.s. Did you re-cable the Yamaha's?




Yep, the original cable had gone all stiff, so they've been re-cabled. I'm also making a new headband but struggling a bit with my sewing skills and getting the pleather to look nice and fit right.


----------



## Deathdeisel

I sold one of these the other day, and it instantly reminded me of this thread. Has anyone ever thought of creating a stand similar to it? 
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Velvet-Necklace-Jewelry-Display/dp/B003C7CKCE/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1322295087&sr=8-23
   
  Im really wanting to do some modding/work lately haha.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> I sold one of these the other day, and it instantly reminded me of this thread. Has anyone ever thought of creating a stand similar to it?
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Velvet-Necklace-Jewelry-Display/dp/B003C7CKCE/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1322295087&sr=8-23
> 
> Im really wanting to do some modding/work lately haha.


 


  Simple, cheap and lots of potential for modding.


----------



## WayneStuart

I've just gotta ask . . .  How was the contents of the bottle??
   
  p.s. Necessity is the Mother of all INVENTIONS 
  Quote: 





texpect said:


> Here's mine. Just inspirated after reading the whole topic in an hour  This one is pretty simple, but works!


----------



## nick n

Just whipped up an identical second one out of some more scraps. Took about 1/2 hour start to finish. Didn't get too fussy its pretty basic. Alder base again and the table leg cut off halfway and screwed tight from some countersunk deep holes in the bottom.. The tops where the felt pieces are, I assume are what bolts to the bottom of a tabletop or your choice. Thinking these were Ikea originally, someone was tossing them out last year and I finally found uses for these.


----------



## Gitbags




----------



## liamstrain

Aaaand, now I have the Commodores stuck in my head...
   
  "She's a brick... house... "


----------



## Deathdeisel

Is that really a brick? I really hope not.


----------



## Squa7ch

It's a bar of LAVA soap, XXXXL edition...innovative imo


----------



## Gitbags

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Is that really a brick? I really hope not.


 


  it's a fake brick, it's made of foam.


----------



## Texpect

Quote: 





waynestuart said:


> I've just gotta ask . . .  How was the contents of the bottle??
> 
> p.s. Necessity is the Mother of all INVENTIONS


 


  The contents are in a better place right now


----------



## kingpage

Not sure what it is. I found it in the kitchen which was probably left there by a previous tenant. Any ideas?
   
  I thought this would be great for a headphones stand, so I measured the radius of the base for the length I'd chop off the top. There needs to be sufficient height for full-size headphones and the weight distribution would have to be just right for it not to topple. The chopping took quite a bit of effort and time because I only have one of those knives that have teeth on them, instead of a wood saw for a perfect cut. You can tell I'm tool-less for a DIY guy.
   
  Then, I applied some epoxy on the top of the long portion and some on the underbelly of the short portion. Sticky tape was needed to secure them. While the epoxy was curing, I searched around the house for things that could be used as reinforcement material. After many head-scratching moments, I found this...
   

   
  What's it called? This metal thingy can be commonly found inside any household, used as a mounting device for securing cables on the wall. Well, I took one from the wall (the house will be demolished in a few weeks, don't worry), angled it to fit my stand and I also widened the arc.
   
  I had some spray paint left over from previously painting my ancient laptop, which proved itself to be quite useful as the wood had some blemishes and the cutting job was amauteurish to say the least.
   

   
  The painting took the most time. No primer, just two to three layers of black paint. The result is up to my standard. Funny enough, I don't have anything for trying out this DIY stand at this moment. And when my HM5s and E10 arrive, they will complete my black desktop rig.
   




   
  I will post some more photos of the stand with headphones on when I get my hands on the HM5s and E10.


----------



## Saintkeat

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> Originally Posted by *Lucsteva*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm still looking for parts to make this whenever I'm out and about. If only someone here sold them


----------



## GChiu

Kudos for making good use of a paper towel holder!
   

  
  Quote: 





kingpage said:


> Not sure what it is. I found it in the kitchen which was probably left there by a previous tenant. Any ideas?


----------



## kingpage

Of course. I should have thought of that! I have seen them before but not without the roll. I only use cheap toilet paper, no fancy paper towels. LOL


----------



## Pageygeeza

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> Of course. I should have thought of that! I have seen them before but not without the roll. I only use cheap toilet paper, no fancy paper towels. LOL


 


  Actually it's kitchen roll as I normally call it.  Probably why you never saw one in a toilet.  ;D
   
  Are you a Page too?  Considering this convo, is kinda funny.


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





pageygeeza said:


> Actually it's kitchen roll as I normally call it.  Probably why you never saw one in a toilet.  ;D
> 
> Are you a Page too?  Considering this convo, is kinda funny.


 

 Well, I use toilet paper for everything. It's much cheaper than anything else.
   
  What do you mean by Page?


----------



## Pageygeeza

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> Well, I use toilet paper for everything. It's much cheaper than anything else.
> 
> What do you mean by Page?


 


  I was thinking that maybe your surname is Page.  I'm a Page too.  Damn, that sounds strange.  XD


----------



## kingpage

LOL.
   
  I wanted to use this name to make a website when I was a kid. And I like it so it stuck.


----------



## Kudos

Hmm, I was told that toilet paper isn't treated with chemicals so therefore it isn't so sanitary for the face, don't quote me on that though


----------



## kingpage

Anything that is good for my bottom is good enough for my face or anywhere else on the body.


----------



## Pageygeeza

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> Anything that is good for my bottom is good enough for my face or anywhere else on the body.


 


  This gave me so many LOLS!


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> Not sure what it is. I found it in the kitchen which was probably left there by a previous tenant. Any ideas?
> 
> I thought this would be great for a headphones stand, so I measured the radius of the base for the length I'd chop off the top. There needs to be sufficient height for full-size headphones and the weight distribution would have to be just right for it not to topple. The chopping took quite a bit of effort and time because I only have one of those knives that have teeth on them, instead of a wood saw for a perfect cut. You can tell I'm tool-less for a DIY guy.
> 
> ...


 

 Ingenious.  Well done, man!


----------



## amcananey

kingpage,
   
  Your post was too funny. I started reading it thinking that you were posting it as a joke, because I said to myself "there is no way he doesn't know what a paper towel holder is", plus you had all those fuzzy pictures and were basically just using stuff you found in the house, but then I started to be amazed by what you made out of it. In any case, good job! I was impressed by the end product!
   
  Regards,
  Adam


----------



## atcapollo




----------



## Deathdeisel

Ooh i like that! It seems like the simple pipe but yet the empty area being filled gives it a nice dimension. ^^


----------



## noway

Quote:


kingpage said:


>


 
  That almost looks obscene but I like it!


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





atcapollo said:


>


 
  Lampbase and ????? What's the top bit? Nice lines on it also great touch on the foam strip.


----------



## atcapollo

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/assets/item/regular/853846.jpg x 2


----------



## Pageygeeza

Now there's usin' yer noggin'!


----------



## FootSpaz

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Comission it, build it, put me down for six. Price no object.


 


  Careful what you ask for, I happen to know people who could mold that.  Come to think of it, I might have to design a model for them and get a quote for how much it would cost to have a couple made. I could always use more Chozo statues around my house.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





footspaz said:


> Careful what you ask for, I happen to know people who could mold that.  Come to think of it, I might have to design a model for them and get a quote for how much it would cost to have a couple made. I could always use more Chozo statues around my house.


 

 Moulded? What do you take me for?
   
  ...though I guess that might be the cheapest/easiest way to do it. Somehow when I imagine it I see the statue being carved out of walnut or some other dark wood. Would probably cost a fortune and not be very strong, but damn it would be the prettiest, coolest headphone stand on the planet.


----------



## FootSpaz

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Moulded? What do you take me for?
> 
> ...though I guess that might be the cheapest/easiest way to do it. Somehow when I imagine it I see the statue being carved out of walnut or some other dark wood. Would probably cost a fortune and not be very strong, but damn it would be the prettiest, coolest headphone stand on the planet.


 

  
  Hmm, wooden Chozo statue? Never would have thought of that, they were always stone in the games and so that's what I had envisioned. Something like a molded statue that was painted / coated to look like stone. Marble would be the coolest, but then it would be ridiculously expensive, though perhaps not by Head-Fi standards.


----------



## bhjazz

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Ooh i like that! It seems like the simple pipe but yet the empty area being filled gives it a nice dimension. ^^


 
   
  Agreed.  This is quite cool.


----------



## kchau

this is the simplest diy i've ever done


----------



## Lorspeaker

so so so REFREEEESHING just reading thru the last 10pages of this thread...
  the creativity the simplicity....kitchenrolls hammers belljars winebottles,
  and i was getting bored coming to headfi staring at the buysellthread,
  now....i am gonna salvage my exhaust pipe from the car i am scrapping...lol.
  err....k...maybe not tat drastic,
  will try the drumstickbones from lastnite's KFC thrash.


----------



## DoctorGonzo

Quote: 





hennyo said:


> *DIY *stand*,*
> *DIY *cables*, *
> *DIY *Grados,
> *DIY *Fostex's*,*
> ...


 

 Nice Headphone stand.
   
  That table is beautifully crafted. Is it a functioning Chessboard? I know this is a Headphone stand thread, but, would it be possible to see a full picture of that awesome table? (With the stand on it too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Oeufdepoire

Mine is quite poor... One day, I awoke and I thought "I need a headphones stand", and there it is.


----------



## Redrider469

This is my current stand that I made. The best part is that it was totally free!! I didn't have to buy anything. In the future I hope to build one similar but out of copper and a much nicer piece of wood.


----------



## scottwhat12

Hey all, first project here!  Just built this out of some old Ikea bookshelves and a Coat rack that was on the back of my door, quite pleased with it  good space and has a nice bottom area for iem's/ amps. The big white headphones are my grandpas old Hosiden DH 150z S that i just put a new jack on, does any 1 know anything about them? hard to find info on the net.


----------



## Loevhagen

Having the Sieveking Headphone stand, I was somewhat charmed by my daugther last week. "Daddy. I made a little statue of a man singing!". Cool. Now I got a 2nd. headphone stand.  DIY. But, strictly I didn't make it myself...
   
  The HE-6 got the best stand ever.


----------



## kingoftown1

aaaahhhh that's awesome/adorable


----------



## Mr Portable

El cheapo stands - made up of a sponge, replacement shoe cushion, and a cheap-ass plastic banana holder.
   
  Minimal to no skill required - 20 minutes with super glue and a pair of scissors and voila!
   
  custom-shaped $5 headphone stands XD
   
  and for those wondering what the third stand is for, its for my SRH 440 XD which is currently undergoing a comfort mod. 
   
   
   
  feel free to play around with the concept! i'd appreciate a thumbs up - i wonder if it has any effect on my junior head-fi status -_-


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





mr portable said:


> feel free to play around with the concept! i'd appreciate a thumbs up - i wonder if it has any effect on my junior head-fi status -_-


 

 Nope, not that I know of.
   
   
   
  As promised, here's my new place and the stand with HM5s on it. FiiO E10 should have been in the photo, but then they forgot to put it in the shipment. The stands for the speakers are temporary; I'm thinking of some DIY stands for them. I might even put some dynamat on the speaker drivers, depending on whether I decide to keep them.


----------



## John In Cali

loevhagen said:


> Having the Sieveking Headphone stand, I was somewhat charmed by my daugther last week. "Daddy. I made a little statue of a man singing!". Cool. Now I got a 2nd. headphone stand.  DIY. But, strictly I didn't make it myself...
> 
> The HE-6 got the best stand ever.




Think your daughter can make another one? Haha that is seriously awesome.
Also, nice photography on your part.


----------



## soze

Not exactly DIY, but here's my temporary headphone stand until I get the time to make a proper one.


----------



## kingpage

That figurine must be huge... I don't see a need for a proper one. It's perfect.


----------



## soze

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> That figurine must be huge... I don't see a need for a proper one. It's perfect.


 

 18 inches tall w/67 points of articulation!


----------



## mRfRag

Comic spiderman > film spiderman, but looks amazing


----------



## GChiu

That... is pretty awesome... 
  
  Quote: 





soze said:


> Not exactly DIY, but here's my temporary headphone stand until I get the time to make a proper one.


----------



## Squa7ch

I'm now searching Amazon.com for large figurines, sorry but I'm going to steal your idea xD


----------



## jeckyll

wheewww... 71 pages later
   
  Some great ideas, if I'm not careful I'll end up with more stands than headphones


----------



## Amadeus314

I've read this thread for quite some time for inspiration, and I finally finished after about a month (still in high school, unfortunately). I did a quick mock-up of the design in Google SketchUp to make sure all of the dimensions worked, so if anyone wants the design, just contact me (can't post attachments apparently). The stand is designed specifically for Sennheiser HD598's and the FIIO E7.
   
  Left-Side View: There's a little hole for the 1/4" to 3.5 mm adapter to sit in, and the E7 lies just below the surface of the stand's body so the front plate is less likely to get scratched.

   
  Right-Side View: Cord is easily wrapped around some poles on the other side. I wrap mine in a figure-8 so that the cord does not twist after each loop.

   
  Without Headphones or amp: The curve for the headband is made from 4 strips of1/32" Birch plywood cold-formed (the "wright" way) to eliminate any pressure points.

  Below: The nice and shiny metal rods are actually some old stainless steel tubes that I scrapped from an old umbrella and polished up with some steel wool. The black stuff in the place where the amp goes (I really don't think it has a name, possibly "amp pocket"?) is some faux-leather that I cut out of one of those Bank of America calendars you get for signing up for an account. The ends of the faux-leather strips are curved in between wood layers, so there's no exposed edges.

   
  Below: A side view, because something about a slight angle forward makes the stand look so much cooler. The curve in the arm is matched to the 598's, so when the headphones are in place, there is a constant 3/4" gap in between the two. Also, there are four rubber feet in each corner to protect the nightstand, and the wood border levitates just about a millimeter above the surface.

   
  Total Cost: $0. Everything was laying around my house, mostly because I don't throw things out that I see value in.
  Total Time: Probably about 20-25 hours. 15 pieces of hardwood (I really don't know what kind) make up this project, so cutting and sanding took the longest by far. I didn't use power tools because all this wood is old and dry, so it splinters at the edges very easily. Enjoy, and good luck with your own projects.


----------



## Saintly

Quote: 





amadeus314 said:


> I've read this thread for quite some time for inspiration, and I finally finished after about a month (still in high school, unfortunately). I did a quick mock-up of the design in Google SketchUp to make sure all of the dimensions worked, so if anyone wants the design, just contact me (can't post attachments apparently). The stand is designed specifically for Sennheiser HD598's and the FIIO E7.
> 
> Left-Side View: There's a little hole for the 1/4" to 3.5 mm adapter to sit in, and the E7 lies just below the surface of the stand's body so the front plate is less likely to get scratched.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Extremely well thought-out and executed!  Gorgeous work!
   
  Welcome to Head-Fi, btw!


----------



## CEE TEE

*@Amadeus314:*  Best First Post!!
   
  I especially LOVE the cable management, which I find to be the clumsiest thing to deal with when it comes to hanging phones...cheers!!
   
  (FiiO bed is very cool too.)


----------



## TopCaliber

I just had to flip it vertically.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





amadeus314 said:


> I've read this thread for quite some time for inspiration, and I finally finished after about a month (still in high school, unfortunately). I did a quick mock-up of the design in Google SketchUp to make sure all of the dimensions worked, so if anyone wants the design, just contact me (can't post attachments apparently). The stand is designed specifically for Sennheiser HD598's and the FIIO E7.


 


  Great idea, and well executed. Welcome to head-fi.


----------



## hdufour

So I finally made a trip to Ikea (love that place!) and was walking through the bathroom section.  Found this little gem of a stand utilizing 2 different items from there....both are from the "Grundtal" collection - 601.769.25 which is the 6 post stand, and 001.625.49 which is supposed to be a TP stand...(not thunder pants, the other TP) and stole the base from it.  The post stand screwed right onto the base of the TP holder.  Perfection!  For kicks I also threw on the "DIODER" LED bars on the back of the Mac (3 total) and 1 on the stand.  Very slick in color change mode...total assembly time is under 5 minutes.
   
  Without the LED bars, total cost under $20.00.  Add another $40 for the LEDs....


----------



## putente

Wow, great idea! I think I'll use just that 6 post stand on one side of my bookshelf, right next to my desk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





hdufour said:


> So I finally made a trip to Ikea (love that place!) and was walking through the bathroom section.  Found this little gem of a stand utilizing 2 different items from there....both are from the "Grundtal" collection - 601.769.25 which is the 6 post stand, and 001.625.49 which is supposed to be a TP stand...(not thunder pants, the other TP) and stole the base from it.  The post stand screwed right onto the base of the TP holder.  Perfection!  For kicks I also threw on the "DIODER" LED bars on the back of the Mac (3 total) and 1 on the stand.  Very slick in color change mode...total assembly time is under 5 minutes.
> 
> Without the LED bars, total cost under $20.00.  Add another $40 for the LEDs....


----------



## daigo

Pretty good stand, hdufour.  I'd probably look to replace that base with something a little wider to help prevent it from tipping over though.


----------



## Frapiscide

I got some aluminum extrusions and took them to our school's (crappy) metal shop.
  Inspiration was something minimalist.  I need to re-sand them since they got scratched up from transport to and from school.


----------



## rhalf

You guys need to see this:
http://forum.mp3store.pl/topic/86157-stojaki-na-sluchawki-o-charakterze-artystyczym/page__hl__stojak__fromsearch__1
  Carved stands.
   
  And also this:
http://mydiy.pl/sprytny-przelacznik-wyjscia-audio
  A $4 stand with a switch made of shelf support and a popsicle.


----------



## scompton

What does the switch turn on and off?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





scompton said:


> What does the switch turn on and off?


 


  I could not tell, but I could see that being tied into a pause/unpause feature.


----------



## shrimants

If music is playing through the headphones, the switch will automatically change from the headphone output to his speakers. If he lifts the headphones while music is playing, the switch depresses and audio comes through his headphones again.


----------



## liamstrain

Ah - that's pretty nifty.


----------



## WayneStuart

Top Idea w/ the switch
   
  Google translate will get the idea across
http://translate.google.com.au/translate?hl=en&sl=pl&u=http://mydiy.pl/sprytny-przelacznik-wyjscia-audio&ei=rA43T4T9CuXumAWcuYGPAg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CC4Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://mydiy.pl/sprytny-przelacznik-wyjscia-audio%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26biw%3D1887%26bih%3D968%26site%3Dwebhp%26prmd%3Dimvns


----------



## WayneStuart

*edit Oops Dbl post


----------



## Deathdeisel

Or if you run windows you could use the fastest browser available that has translate built into it, and itll ask you if you want to translate a page automatically.  Google Chrome Ftw.


----------



## rhalf

On the drawing:
  kanał lewy - left channel
  kanał prawy - right channel
  masa - ground


----------



## Brooko

Made for me by a friend of the family - he's retired and restores furniture for a hobby.
   
  The wood is NZ Rimu - and what you're seeing in the photos is the natural grain and colour of the wood - Rimu is valued quite highly here for long lasting furniture.  Once he'd finished, all he did was rub it down with a furniture polish (basically just a light linseed oil base) so the natural colour shines through.  So far it's had 3 coats (2 from him, one from me).  He's suggested I just oil it with furniture polish once in a while and let it dry.
   
  I added a couple of brass hooks for the cable.  Seats 2 cans comfortably, and should hold my MS1i's centered - once I get the cable single-sided.
   
  If there is anyone in NZ who'd like something similar to this - PM me.  Cost you roughly NZD $50 + freight.  He's in Invercargill and is quite happy to make another one.  For a really nice Rimu stand, I consider it a bargain.
   
  Enjoy:  Cans are my HD600 and HM5.  Photo is outdoors to see more of the natural colour.


----------



## daigo

That's a beautifully finished headphone stand, Brooko.  Surfaces and corners are smoothed nicely.


----------



## bowei006

i've been using these....sadly i had to stop as it was making a indent in my ultrasone's top head pad and made a small gouge mark in the Shure's headband >_< im thinking of adding some padding to that...only question is what..and how to do it.


----------



## liamstrain

pipe insulation. brute force.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> pipe insulation. brute force.


 


   
  Thanks for the suggestion. I already knew the what part i could get ahold of. Hmm how to get it to stay on without flopping is the real problem


----------



## dolor

Yeah I know, I own a pair of dr peppers beats. It was a present from my GF so I can't just throw them away or sell them.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





dolor said:


> Yeah I know, I own a pair of dr peppers beats. It was a present from my GF so I can't just throw them away or sell them.


 

 "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your Wallet!" - isee its ur first post 
   
  wow loving GF man! $300 wow.!


----------



## shrimants

For your dr. dre beats, you should dismantle them and remove the horrible equalizer circuit thats in there. Thats how they fake bass. When the button cell runs out, the headphones stop working and you need to get a new pair.


----------



## Jexter24

Hey everyone newbie here.. just joined head-fi
  heres my custom made headphone stand 

   
  Its made with 2 diff size cups stacked up on top of a small plastic container.
  It also has a small styrofoam block to prevent the head cushion from getting damaged by the base of the cup.
   
   
  Anyways, thanks for looking!


----------



## dosley01

Over the door coat hanger stolen from the supply closet at work and "modified" to hold two pair.  I need to put some foam on the top section, it's starting to leave indentations in the headband.


----------



## John In Cali

Stand i just made.  nailed motherboard from old computer into the wall.  and connected the pegs that i found by drilling a hole into them and screwing them in from the back of the motherboard.


----------



## Oeufdepoire

Previously in this thread, someone posted a stand made out of Lego bricks. I found the idea really nice and decided to do a stand with the parts from one single Lego Technics model (8386).
   
Here are the photos.
   
​


----------



## Pageygeeza

Quote: 





oeufdepoire said:


> Previously in this thread, someone posted a stand made out of Lego bricks. I found the idea really nice and decided to do a stand with the parts from one single Lego Technics model. (I'll let you find what one.)
> 
> Here are the photos.
> 
> ​


 
  Hats off to you good sir that is genius!  You'd need to do some instructions for that.


----------



## auee

Unless it is proprietary information, will someone provide me with the dimensions and/or a diagram of this headphone stand?  I am not a very experienced  wood worker and the more information I have the better I will be able to do in building this stand for my own personal use.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





auee said:


> Unless it is proprietary information, will someone provide me with the dimensions and/or a diagram of this headphone stand?  I am not a very experienced  wood worker and the more information I have the better I will be able to do in building this stand for my own personal use.


 

 Inappropriate content removed by mods.
   
    ^_^
*P.S.  Hot dam that stand looks awsome!  That was a really lucky person who got that piece.*


----------



## dosley01

Pricey at $100 but this looks nice:
   

   
   
http://www.audio-technica.co.jp/products/hp/at-hps550.html


----------



## Jodiuh

I have no DIY skills. Would someone be able to point me in the right direction for something like this? I could care less about the special wood. Just looking for something w/ a larger top, smaller bottom, 2 can holder.
   
  Quote: 





brooko said:


> Made for me by a friend of the family - he's retired and restores furniture for a hobby.
> 
> I added a couple of brass hooks for the cable.  Seats 2 cans comfortably, and should hold my MS1i's centered - once I get the cable single-sided.
> 
> If there is anyone in NZ who'd like something similar to this - PM me.  Cost you roughly NZD $50 + freight.  He's in Invercargill and is quite happy to make another one.  For a really nice Rimu stand, I consider it a bargain.


----------



## Pageygeeza

Have to admit, my can holder was made from scraps lying around the back garden.  As long as you can line the three parts up well and have a decent base that allows it to keep stable, you're laughing.
   
  Mine has a reasonable size base, a neck and a bar to hang all my four cans from.  I even drilled a couple of holes in the base to stick things in, like adapters and plugs.
   
  Start with something simple, after a short while you'll probably be making some epic stands.  It's all down to what you can think of.


----------



## scoopbb

asked my gf to make me a stand. was perfect till TSA broke it during xraying but we got it fixed. still looks good now for someone who just started working with wood.


----------



## liv2ride

Made this stand with leftover pieces of aluminum. sandblast and polished finishes were used. holds 3 headphones nicely !! very glad with the way it turned out !


----------



## labmat

I designed and printed this cubicle hanger for my K701s.  You can download the CAD files from Thingiverse


----------



## rhalf

Which printer is this? Surface looks great.


----------



## labmat

Thanks!  This was printed on my own RepStrap 3D printer in red ABS.


----------



## dosley01

Gotta get me one of those!


----------



## shure listener

love the purpleheart in the base!


----------



## TrollDragon

A copper stand for my new HFI-780's and a future can.
  Needs to be buffed up when the warmer weather arrives and coat it with a clear lacquer.
   
  Front View

   
  Side View

   
  Ultrasone's mounted


----------



## nick n

That's genius! Looks like the whole thing is press-fit together? Once it's buffed and laquered it'll look top notch.  Did you tally up the total cost there?


----------



## TrollDragon

Thanks nick n much appreciated!
   
  I was going to do a PVC stand at first, but there was very little in the selection of "unique" fittings...
  Wood and I don't get along, so that was out. 
  Upon looking at the copper fittings my choice was made.  
   
  6' 1/2 pipe, (4) 90's, (2) Street 90's, (4) 45's, (6) Tee's, (4) Caps and 6' 1/2 Insulation was $30 from Kent Building Supplies.
  Lacquer, Steel Wool (Medium & Superfine) and PC7 Epoxy $25 from Home Hardware.
   
  I did not want to solder the pipe as I know it would not have turned out well, the "Just for Copper" epoxy was way too expensive. I've used PC7 Epoxy in the past as well as JB Weld and they both work excellent.
   
  I had the design in my head so I measured and cut all the pieces, dry fit them, made some adjustments, mixed up a pile of PC7 and started to assemble.
  (You only have a hour of pliable time with the PC7)
   
  A pipe crimp tool would have been a excellent choice for press fitting, I never thought of it at the time though. I will seriously consider that option if I build another one.
   
  I'll post updated pictures once it's buffed and shiny.


----------



## Saintkeat

That looks stunning! And I think that would go very well with my phones.
   
  It's got to be epoxied together? Doesn't sit well without the Epoxy?


----------



## TrollDragon

Thanks Saintkeat!
   
  The copper pipe and fittings have a little too much play in them for it to stand by itself.
  A different design "might" stay together if it was a closed loop type thing.


----------



## beerguy0

I made this very basic headphone hook on a Makerbot Thingomatic, which I have on my bench at work. The material is black ABS. I found the design on the Thingiverse web site.
   
  (Pics are from my cell phone)


----------



## liamstrain

Very simple and nice solution. 
   
  Man, I need to get a 3D printer... and a CNC... and a micro lathe... and. and. 
   
   
  *sigh*
   
  After the kiddo graduates from college maybe. (only 19 more years to go!)


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





labmat said:


> I designed and printed this cubicle hanger for my K701s.  You can download the CAD files from Thingiverse


 


  I saw this design on Thingiverse, but it's too big to fit on a Thingomatic build platform. We just got the new Makerbot Replicator yesterday, so I may try it. (Much larger build platform)
   
  What is the spacing between the screw heads? I'm not sure if it will fit my cube walls.


----------



## Fringe

After seeing a few of these in this thread i decided to give it a shot. Works good so far.


----------



## Lurkumaural

Awesome.  If I didn't have small kids I would totally make a Lego headphone stand.


----------



## zobbyblob

Quote: 





dorkvader said:


> I see I'm the only person sporting the K'nex headphone stand. I borrowed my room-mate's lamp and desk for this one. He's out, so he won't mind, and he owns Bose QC2 headphones, so he'll never come here.
> 
> Yes, that is a D2 in an altoids tin. I put up some wallpaper in there, too.
> 
> ...


 
   

  Hey dorkvader, no idea if you are still active on these forums, but I still wanted to thank you for a little inspiration with my own project.
   

   

   
  Imgur Link for a few more pictures and my old headphone stand with my old headphones: http://imgur.com/a/PWYOe
   
  The cushion on the headband is just some extra memory foam in a mesh bag rubber banded onto the top.
  The front of the front area also doubles as a phone holder for my Android.


----------



## Nixon

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Very simple and nice solution.
> 
> Man, I need to get a 3D printer... and a CNC... and a micro lathe... and. and.
> 
> ...


 


  Try hunting out a hackerspace in your local area. Should give you access to one of those and usually for free. Check out this link for a list of hackerspaces http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/List_of_Hacker_Spaces


----------



## liamstrain

That's cool. The only one I saw in Chicago is $70 a month, but still loads cheaper than acquiring the gear myself. I'll have to check them out.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Headphonefred

Excuse the headphones


----------



## sobbapp

I just use a mannequin head


----------



## tomano58

I use a glass head (got it from B&W) with blue led's inside. Pretty cool imho


----------



## Oeufdepoire

Lego stand 2.0


----------



## fatcat28037

Quote: 





tomano58 said:


> I use a glass head (got it from B&W) with blue led's inside. Pretty cool imho


 

 This is outstanding, very creative!


----------



## fatcat28037

Here's my Banana Stand.


----------



## tomano58

Quote: 





fatcat28037 said:


> This is outstanding, very creative!


 


  thx


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





fatcat28037 said:


> Here's my Banana Stand.


 

 THAT would have been coffee all over my laptop.  Close call!


----------



## Cogwulf

A piece of metal wedged into the side-pillar of my desk. It doesn't take up any valuable desk space, keeps the cable untangled, and keeps them within arms reach.


----------



## GrandeSwag




----------



## kfscoll

I just finished making the standard IKEA headphone stands, but I wanted the base to more-or-less match the rest of the stand, so I ordered some 1/4"-thick 6061-T6 aluminum pre-cut to size, drilled and tapped a couple of holes in each plate, brushed 'em using my belt sander, and here's the result.


----------



## liquidzoo

First post, created the account after seeing some of the great stands here, and making my own.  Not as good as a lot of them here, but I'm proud of it.


----------



## GoldiLocks

Quote: 





grandeswag said:


>


 

 Definitely a win here.


----------



## steel108

Think I will break down and just pick up some Sieveking stands. This will give a general idea of where my headphones are usually placed.... spending 1k+ on headphones and not giving them a proper place to rest just seems wrong (at least more wrong than spending 150+ on a stand for them):


----------



## Jodiuh

Whoa...risky business with kitty there!!


----------



## ZEROES n ONES

nice work guys, especially kfscoll im planning to ikea hack one of those stands myself

how did you join the EKBY BJÄRNUM bracket with CAPITA legs so clean & flush? can you suggest any tips or post close ups of the joints of your stand please?

i gotta make me a few of those


----------



## GoldiLocks

Steel108 is that stand on the left is a holder for something (before it became a headphone stand).  I've seen those around on Head-Fi and have always wondered where you can pick something up like that.  What was it built as and where can a person pick one up?


----------



## scud80

posted this in the show your headphone rig thread, but figured i'd post it here too:
   

   
  2x4 foot 1/4" pegboard, with 4" and 6" hooks and some baskets/tool holders.  total cost of all materials is probably around $60 (with ~40 hooks left over for future expansion/reorganization).  i just got it all together today, so i'm not sure if this is the optimal arrangement, but it's waaay better than before.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Soooo I'm thinking of making an O2 stand*like the Zebra wood stand* ...what to use, I cannot work wood soooo.


----------



## sammcj

Anyone else?


----------



## jacknight

i just bought that white thing from ace hardware, around 50 cent, its cheap,, but its not long enough, and maybe i will put some foam on that thing
   

   
  and that is my headphones hanging,, sorry for the crappy quality photos,i just took it with my handphone


----------



## TrollDragon

Well the copper stand got a bit of "_Spit & Polish_".
  I didn't care too much for the can spray lacquer... If I build another, I'd get it clear coated at a body shop.


----------



## sammcj

trolldragon said:


> Well the copper stand got a bit of "_Spit & Polish_".
> I didn't care too much for the can spray lacquer... If I build another, I'd get it clear coated at a body shop.




OoO that's sexy! just need a little glass shelf to sit the dac / ipod on...


----------



## TrollDragon

Thanks sammcj
   
  A little glass shelf would be nice, but I've never worked with glass...


----------



## sammcj

trolldragon said:


> Thanks sammcj
> 
> A little glass shelf would be nice, but I've never worked with glass...




It's actually really easy, best thing to do would to grab a cheap picture frame with the glass pre-cut, if it's not thick enough go visit a local glass dealer and ask for an offcut, they'll probably even size it for you!


----------



## TrollDragon

I'll check into an offcut at the glass shop, a piece with a little bit of thickness to it.


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





zazz+54321 said:


> Hey, maybe this picture will work:


 
   
  Best one so far. Didn't realize what it was at first, but then I realized that it was a wrench!


----------



## sammcj

musiclover666 said:


> Best one so far. Didn't realize what it was at first, but then I realized that it was a wrench!





Classic! That's professional as!


----------



## musiclover666

Here are my "stands". 
   
  My "Buddha Bank" holding my PX-100s
   

   
  "Fatso" holding my Apex HP 35s
   

   
  This is a mic stand headphone holder I picked up for $10 holding my Superlux HD668b
   

   
  This is "Skully" holding my Incase Reflex
   

   
  Finally this is a TP holder I picked up for $10 which holds my JVC HA-RX700
   

   
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## loligagger

May as well post my stax stand. Had the aluminum bit done at a local welders. The (amateur) leather pad work is mine though.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





loligagger said:


> May as well post my stax stand. Had the aluminum bit done at a local welders. The (amateur) leather pad work is mine though.


 
  That's pretty classy...the cable just adds even more class heh.


----------



## GoldiLocks

Quote: 





loligagger said:


> May as well post my stax stand. Had the aluminum bit done at a local welders. The (amateur) leather pad work is mine though.


 
   
  Out of curiosity, what headphones are those?


----------



## wdahm519

They're Stax Lambda's (electrostat's).  From the color, I'd wager a guess to 407's.


----------



## Bee inthe Attic

Not exactly DIY, but I combined the Rubbermaid hose hook & the Sennheiser headphone holder:


----------



## GoldiLocks

Quote: 





wdahm519 said:


> They're Stax Lambda's (electrostat's).  From the color, I'd wager a guess to 407's.


 
   
  Thanks for that


----------



## di_andrei

DIY from Daiso parts.


----------



## jinteddy7

Just make these 

 http://lifehacker.com/5907090/machook-hangs-your-headphones-on-your-macs-display


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> My new Design for headphone stands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The most awesome of all...


----------



## IKE60

Yet another $20 Pier One glass head.  I found a coloring changing LED base that fits into the bottom of the head for $1.85.... and yes, the lady wears the headphones backwards so I don't have to spin them when putting them on.
   
  For anyone interested in this as a stand, I do have one possible caveat: My HD598s are not at "neutral" stretch on the head.  I would say I have to stretch the headphones outward 2 inches to get them on my head, and they sit on the lady's head at about 1 inch of stretch.  I think my cans will be fine, but it could be an issue if you want them to rest un-stressed.
   

_(Picture taken with cell phone - hence, it sucks)_
   
  -IKE


----------



## dogwan

Quote: 





yakiboy said:


> hi! kinda new here, I just want to share my omega wannabe stand.


 

 Great job! I like it.
   
  I'd be interested in seeing pics of your forms if you're willing to share.
   
  -Dogwan


----------



## dc-k

Not remotely stylish, but cheap and effective, takes up no desktop space and allows a degree of air circulation...
   
  The central hub is an old ceiling light fitting and the sponge outer was 99p at a local chemist...


----------



## csteimnetz1

I was inspired by a lot of these designs and I decided to make some of my own stands.
   
  For my AKG K271MKII's
 
   
  and my Senn HD 280 Pro's


----------



## dogwan

Quote: 





yakiboy said:


> as for the formworks, I'm sorry sir but i cannot, hope you understand where I'm coming from.
> that will be my trademark secret.


 

 Certainly understand. I was asking out of professional curiosity, well ex-professional. Your answer is enough context for me to guess how well you executed the layup and the details are unimportant.
   
  -Dogwan


----------



## T-Willi

Hey csteimnetz1 are you going to put a finish on those stands or leaving them as that? Either way they look good!


----------



## csteimnetz1

Quote: 





t-willi said:


> Hey csteimnetz1 are you going to put a finish on those stands or leaving them as that? Either way they look good!


 
   
  Thanks. Yeah I do plan on staining them with a simple wood stain when I get a chance to go out to Home Depot. I will make sure to post pictures when I have finished them. As of now I still think they look real good but just a little unfinished.


----------



## odehib




----------



## hsubox

Built one of the ubiquitous Ikea stands. Not terribly expensive, looks and works well.


----------



## Thomasvegeta

Here are my DIY headphone stands (sorry for the bad quality of the pictures):


----------



## Prakhar

Inspired to make my own


----------



## 100987

My attempt:


----------



## musiclover666

Quote: 





naglyss said:


> My attempt:


 
  Nice work!


----------



## jjmai

Beautiful!


----------



## IKE60

naglyss said:


> My attempt:



Brilliant. The only thing I can say is that if it were a 16th note, you'd have cable management


----------



## csteimnetz1

Quote: 





naglyss said:


> My attempt:


 
   
  Great design and awesome stand! I am thinking about making a headphone stand just like this for my father. It's a great looking piece.


----------



## mrAdrian

That's a lovely stand!


----------



## hipcat

I ordered a Bottlehead Crack amp kit witch I'll be soldering up next weekend but I made a case for it out of oak and built a matching head stand for it


----------



## Dyaems

not mine but a friend of mine made it.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





hipcat said:


> I ordered a Bottlehead Crack amp kit witch I'll be soldering up next weekend but I made a case for it out of oak and built a matching head stand for it


 
   
   
  Looks great! Is that a separately powered cooling fan for the Crack? Nice idea.


----------



## hipcat

yes I use that little fan alot so when I was making the stand I made the frame for the fan and it fit nicely behind the case.


----------



## hipster2010

This thread inspired me to go pick up a couple pieces of wood today. I'll try my hand at making a cheap stand and hopefully get some photos up once it's done. Don't expect it to look anywhere near as nice as most of these though haha


----------



## theledman

Quote: 





hipster2010 said:


> This thread inspired me to go pick up a couple pieces of wood today. I'll try my hand at making a cheap stand and hopefully get some photos up once it's done. Don't expect it to look anywhere near as nice as most of these though haha


 
  just went through the whole thread...same here. pretty amazed at some of the worksmanship here...


----------



## hipster2010

So here is my first attempt at a stand. I hope to put some sort of finish on the wood in the future, but this is fine for now. Not too much work and it was less than $10


----------



## missleman101

so after reading this forum for 2 hours last night and coming up with a rudimentary design, i now have a pile of wood and some power tools. lets hope things go well


----------



## mistarobotics

Quote: 





grandeswag said:


>


 
  k'nex?


----------



## mistarobotics

Quote: 





grandeswag said:


>


 
  k'nex?


----------



## Dyaems

My "DIY" headphone stand lol


----------



## Chromako

Quote: 





fringe said:


> After seeing a few of these in this thread i decided to give it a shot. Works good so far.


 
  That's fantastic! My hat off to you, good Sir or Ma'am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  So much nostalgia.... yum


----------



## csteimnetz1

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> My "DIY" headphone stand lol


 
   
  Truth is I really like this idea.... Then you could make some custom designs in Photoshop and then print them to put in there (assuming you bought one...). It would be cool and simple haha. I think I might have seen ones like this in WalMart once. I might have to pick one up.


----------



## liamstrain

Wouldn't be hard to put a piece of pipe insulation across the top of the plexi/lexan to prevent grooves in your headband pad too... 
   
  Clever.


----------



## muad

This motivated me to get off my butt and buy some maple and some carving tools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





rhalf said:


> You guys need to see this:
> http://forum.mp3store.pl/topic/86157-stojaki-na-sluchawki-o-charakterze-artystyczym/page__hl__stojak__fromsearch__1
> Carved stands.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dyaems

Quote: 





csteimnetz1 said:


> Truth is I really like this idea.... Then you could make some custom designs in Photoshop and then print them to put in there (assuming you bought one...). It would be cool and simple haha. I think I might have seen ones like this in WalMart once. I might have to pick one up.


 

 Yeah, I actually have a cd900st brochure here somewhere inside one of my boxes and I plan on putting it when I get my hands on that "headphone stand". Not sure where to buy it in my country unless I steal it from yellow cab xD


----------



## weeksy79

FINALLY got around to making my first stand. However all it has done is leave me eager to make more! Am I doing it right?


----------



## Prakhar

weeksy79 said:


> FINALLY got around to making my first stand. However all it has done is leave me eager to make more! Am I doing it right?




Great Job%


----------



## liamstrain

The base looks a little unstable to me, but overall - looks great!


----------



## weeksy79

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> The base looks a little unstable to me, but overall - looks great!


 
  I thought it would be too (unfortunately too late to change anything). Thankfully though the weight of the angled pillar means the weight is balanced very nicely and makes it more stable than it looks. But yes, next time a bigger foot


----------



## missleman101

so after a week between work and my free time i have come up with this four headphone stand. it also rotates. Keep in mind that i just finished assembling it and i plan on staining it.


----------



## Dyaems

nice. i hope it wont fly if you spin it too fast


----------



## missleman101

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> nice. i hope it wont fly if you spin it too fast


 
  yeah i was worried about that because the bearing thing that makes it spins i got from a lazy Susan and it spun pretty fast. but when i added all the additional weight, it doesn't spin to fast. it also looks like a propeller lol if you turn it horizontal


----------



## Calypso

Here´s one made in steel
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:
http://www.hifi4all.dk/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=73303&PN=0&TPN=3


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice job!


----------



## Millillion

Howdy everybody, I was just a few hours ago suddenly inspired to make a headphone stand and this is what came out about 30 minuted later (not quite complete yet):


   
   

   
   
  I know it's just a little quick and dirty but it does it's job fantastically and I may get to making a better version sometime.


----------



## nick n

Calypso those are sell-worthy. You're making me want to break out the welder now.
   
  Millillion that's different, different is a good thing. Post up pics when you finalize it too.!


----------



## Prakhar

calypso said:


> Here´s one made in steel
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Want!!!


----------



## missleman101

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Want!!!


 
  thats awesome man , btw update on mine, i just stained it today as it was raining so i had to speed stain it, ill post pics when its completly done.


----------



## Pulse14

Here's the one me and my dad built using part of the neck of first guitar I ever had. Over 2 years old, still holding strong.

   

   
  It now supports my A700 and hopefully soon my HE-400.
   
  Edit: 100th post! It's been great head-fi!


----------



## missleman101

Quote: 





pulse14 said:


> Here's the one me and my dad built using part of the neck of first guitar I ever had. Over 2 years old, still holding strong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thats so cool man


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





pulse14 said:


> Here's the one me and my dad built using part of the neck of first guitar I ever had. Over 2 years old, still holding strong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Very Nice


----------



## D2000

After reading many of these pages I was inspired to make my own stand for my newly acquired Denon D2000's.
   
  It's really a collaboration of a bits and pieces and not entirely done yet. The base is from an old Luxo Lamp, the pylon is actually an old and broken Snooker cue stick and the circle is from my Asus MS246 monitor stand.
   
   
   
  I may add a coat or two of paint on the base and wood; say a matte black finish to contract the piano black gloss of the circle.
   
  Nice, simple, sturdy and solid. It only took a 10 minutes to rig up.
   
  What do you guys think?
   
  Dave


----------



## mrAdrian

That's pretty awesome I think 
   
  Gna make myself a stand tomorrow! Aiming for 2 T shapes for my 4 headphones  Any suggestions over height/length?


----------



## jonas5

Hi guys. Here's my hp stand. Pretty simple construction. Had to hand carve the curve on the top piece, but it turned out nice. Sanding, and three layers of wood oil. Stinked of the oil for a month.


----------



## Pulse14

Quote: 





missleman101 said:


> Thats so cool man


 
   
  Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Very Nice


 
  Thank you very much.


----------



## mrr226

just made this last night out of some driftwood i pulled from the river. plan to make some more, although i'm not sure what i'll do with them.
   

   

   

   
  here's the link to the larger images, if anyone's interested: http://imgur.com/a/56wBn


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





> here's the link to the larger images, if anyone's interested: http://imgur.com/a/56wBn


 
   
  Pure Awesome!
   
  A nice lacquer would finish it up nicely.


----------



## nick n

now that driftwood is definitely my sort of style. Awesome idea.  I still think this thread is the best one on Head-fi here.


----------



## mrr226

Quote: 





nick n said:


> now that driftwood is definitely my sort of style. Awesome idea.  I still think this thread is the best one on Head-fi here.


 

 agreed.
   
   
  now, here's some of it in action (since the finish has dried). i figure i can fit six comfortably. one can dream, i suppose. but, my next cans should be a pair of thunderpants, so i think it'll match nicely.
   

   

   
  and the larger images: http://imgur.com/a/lpZl1


----------



## TrollDragon

Very nice!


----------



## Kosmik Panda

Not sure if i should build stand out of legos or a lamp with out the light bulb and stuff. Or deer antlers?


----------



## Kosmik Panda

Here is my cheap headphone stand, well now that a think here is my 120$ headphones stand. Sorry they are sideways. Going to build one out of legos or a lamp later


----------



## bixby

Quote: 





dogwan said:


> Here's my latest.....


 
  Man all these creative ideas!  And excellent workmanship.  Can I trade some of your woodworking skills for some of my" how to flip a picture around" skills


----------



## dogwan

Quote: 





bixby said:


> Man all these creative ideas!  And excellent workmanship.  Can I trade some of your woodworking skills for some of my" how to flip a picture around" skills


 

 Haha!
   
  Those images were actually oriented correctly on my computer. It was only after uploading them that they flipped. Never did figure out why that was. Figured it was something on HeadFi's end that caused it.
   
  -Dogwan


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





dogwan said:


> Haha!
> 
> Those images were actually oriented correctly on my computer. It was only after uploading them that they flipped. Never did figure out why that was. Figured it was something on HeadFi's end that caused it.
> 
> -Dogwan


 
   
  Meh. I read this thing at least once a week. No it's not Head-fi. The program you use to view the pictures on your computer doesn't actually flip the pictures and then save the result. It remembers the correct orientation and flip it for viewing, discarding the result. What you upload is the real orientation in which the file is saved on your computer. Web servers don't waste their resources flipping pictures for no reason...


----------



## dogwan

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Meh. I read this thing at least once a week. No it's not Head-fi. The program you use to view the pictures on your computer doesn't actually flip the pictures and then save the result. It remembers the correct orientation and flip it for viewing, discarding the result. What you upload is the real orientation in which the file is saved on your computer. Web servers don't waste their resources flipping pictures for no reason...


 

 Oh.


----------



## humphy01

Which type of wood do you prefer to make a headphone stand? I'd like to make one on my one, but don't what's the best type of wood to use for it. Thanks!


----------



## dieselstation

Finally made one for the GF and I. I used a Malma mirror as the base ($2.99 from IKEA) and i used a Grundtal toilet roll holder instead of the Capita legs (5.99 from IKEA)


----------



## putente

dieselstation said:


> Finally made one for the GF and I. I used a Malma mirror as the base ($2.99 from IKEA) and i used a Grundtal toilet roll holder instead of the Capita legs (5.99 from IKEA)





Really nice!


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote: 





yakiboy said:


> It's been awhile. . .
> 
> For Sir LFF, Omega wannabe stand from yakiboy with love.


 
   
  Wow.
   
  Quote: 





dieselstation said:


> Finally made one for the GF and I. I used a Malma mirror as the base ($2.99 from IKEA) and i used a Grundtal toilet roll holder instead of the Capita legs (5.99 from IKEA)


 
   
  Nice.  Btw, is this a discontinued Grundtal toilet roll holder?  Only one I could find by that name is this.


----------



## mrAdrian

A Zodiac, a LCD-2, a HD800... and did I see an K1000 (incoming)?
   
  You must make a very nice stand for all of them. I expect some diamonds and a platinum build.
   
   
  BTW, if you don't mind, could you pm me some thoughts of the objective combo vs other dac/amps?
  Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> Nice.  Btw, is this a discontinued Grundtal toilet roll holder?  Only one I could find by that name is this.


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> A Zodiac, a LCD-2, a HD800... and did I see an K1000 (incoming)?
> 
> You must make a very nice stand for all of them. I expect some diamonds and a platinum build.
> 
> BTW, if you don't mind, could you pm me some thoughts of the objective combo vs other dac/amps?


 
   
  K1000 incoming indeed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Customs in NY are enjoying them at the moment.
   
  As for the PM, incoming as well.


----------



## devouringone3

A DIY stand

   
  and its evolution


   
  I have not made this, a guy from Illinois named Hieutrung did
   
  What do you think?


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice!
  I like the use of the handrail, I was going to do a build with a handrail but the heritage property in town wouldn't let me cut off a piece of their antique mahogany railing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So I used copper pipe instead.


----------



## devouringone3

Oh it's a handrail! I knew that shape was familiar! lol
   
  I think one of the better solid shapes to spread the pressure on the headband.


----------



## TigzStudio

http://www.audiocubes.com/product_info.php?products_id=2318
   
  I think this one would be slick with a different wood (or use metal) and perhaps slightly very very fine sanded transparent acrylic.  Then add a few white leds in the base (or also at top recessed) to light up the Acrylic (switch +  rechargeable battery in base).  Also you could have a nice design engraved in the acrylic to have it lit up.  Might be a bit too commercial looking however.


----------



## devouringone3

Nice mod on the AT-HPS500 ! becoming a Audeze stand


----------



## hipster2010

planning on adding a better finish to my stand up next week. Will post some pics after completion (assuming all turns out well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jjmai

I was at a yoga session the other day, first time ever tried it.
  And I noticed they have these yoga brick/block/pillow made of high density EVA foam, about 9" long:








  Seems like something that can be used in DIY headphone stand, or maybe even used as is?


----------



## mrAdrian

That is so awesome!!


----------



## yakiboy

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> That is so awesome!!


 
   
  Thanks boss!


----------



## sphinxvc

want.


----------



## putente

sphinxvc said:


> want.





X2


----------



## devouringone3

I ended up purchasing one:
   

   
  Costed 50 dollars, it's next to nothing compared to what you get
   
  It'll go great with all my Grados! first headphone stand I actually like


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> I ended up purchasing one:


 
   
  Excellent!
  Post pics of her all loaded up!


----------



## devouringone3

Yes! There it is:
   

   
  (though it's not in my house yet )


----------



## KimLaroux

I think you missed the "all loaded up" part.


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> I think you missed the "all loaded up" part.


----------



## dieselstation

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> Nice.  Btw, is this a discontinued Grundtal toilet roll holder?  Only one I could find by that name is this.


 
  That's the one. i just unscrewed it and screwed it onto the stand.


----------



## devouringone3

Nice, so it has just gotten easier for me to replicate an ATH-HPS550
   
 
   
  Though I will never be able to have the same awesome etched "audio-technica" on my base.
   
   


kimlaroux said:


> I think you missed the "all loaded up" part.


 
   
  I'll try my best!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Nice, so it has just gotten easier for me to replicate an ATH-HPS550
> 
> 
> 
> Though I will never be able to have the same awesome etched "audio-technica" on my base.


 
   
   
  so close... =))


----------



## DarknightDK

LOL


----------



## devouringone3

Yeah that's the paradox of the headphone stand... such objects, any hard cover book or Ikea item can be used with the same degree of functional success.


----------



## mrAdrian

I'm not as pro, so I bought all parts from a hardware shop, Only drilled a few holes / chopped the wood poles into 3 pieces.
   
   

   
  'fully loaded'
   
  Normally the MSPro sits on my mannequin head and a single-entry cabled Sony SA3000 sits in the middle. This is so that the tangles don't get all tangled and twisted. However the head is given to the dt1350 for some stretching exercises atm so there we go.


----------



## putente

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> I'm not as pro, so I bought all parts from a hardware shop, Only drilled a few holes / chopped the wood poles into 3 pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Looks great from here...


----------



## mrAdrian

Made three in one go, two extra ones sitting here now...
   
  Option 1:
  Sell them for money --> ultimately goes into more headphones
   
  Option 2:
  Buy more headphones to load them up


----------



## putente

Nice options you have there! But if you sell the headphone stands and buy more headphones, then you'll need more stands again...


----------



## mrAdrian

THE dilemma.
   
  So you recommend buying more headphones?


----------



## putente

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> THE dilemma.
> 
> So you recommend buying more headphones?


 
   
   
  Sure, why not? If you can, do it! I do it a lot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  You can always start a small business manufacturing and selling you headphone stands! If you're successful, you'll have funds to buy more headphones and lots of headphone stands! Just a thought...


----------



## mrAdrian

well you can always send me some funds on paypal ;P
   
  Seriously this thread has so many great stands and i'm just happy to be part of it!
   
   
  Oh and btw, i blue-tac'd the stand onto the table... The denon was too heavy for the small base to handle


----------



## teddytejero

My wife told me to get rid of this old chair .. so I did !


----------



## mrAdrian

Is she impressed?
 You would hate yourself when you try to upgrade from the E17/9 to a 'bigger' setup
 Should have made it so you can fit two headphones instead of one! Would love to see your T70 on the other side of the arm rest!
 Your the first person I've seen driving the HD800 with an 'entry level' dac/amp combo. A lot of people TALK about how good/bad the Fiio is but never tried it with higher end headphones. How is it treating you?


----------



## teddytejero

mradrian said:


> Is she impressed?
> You would hate yourself when you try to upgrade from the E17/9 to a 'bigger' setup
> Should have made it so you can fit two headphones instead of one! Would love to see your T70 on the other side of the arm rest!
> Your the first person I've seen driving the HD800 with an 'entry level' dac/amp combo. A lot of people TALK about how good/bad the Fiio is but never tried it with higher end headphones. How is it treating you?




1. She would like me to finish work on the bathroom & rest of the house :mad:
2. I'm waiting for the new amp/dac from Sennheiser the HDVD 800 =>> will need to sell a lot of stuff (other hobby) to raise the 1400 EU needed ...
3. My laptop is next to it .... but I have a spare piece of the chair that could do the job

4. Driving the HD 800 .... It can drive the T-70 with a lot of punch : deeper bass and excellent tremble. However driving the HD 800 is more difficult. Classical music & pop don't sound very satisfying with this setup. I also listen to a lot of unplugged and live performances. The 'soundstage' is nice but not impressive. You get the feeling you are missing some instuments and some 'ambient'. I need to turn the volume of the E9 to 50-60% before getting a bit of the full musical experience. It's like driving a big Mercedes Benz with the smallest available engine. It does the job but you are hungry for more power & smoothness.

I hope I have answered your questions


----------



## mrAdrian

I particularly understand point 2... 'need to sell A LOT OF STUFF' to justify another upgrade --> right on spot sigh.
   
  Oh and maybe off topic but why not save for a:
[size=medium] _Lehmannaudio Black Cube_ Linear[/size]  I thought Senn used that to showcase the HD800 at the beginning. Or else I've heard people saying tube amps with the HD800, particularly woo audio products...
   
   
  Back on topic, for further discussions use pm!


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





calypso said:


> Here´s one made in steel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This stand looks great, it is a perfect fit for me.
  Does anyone know where can I get one like this? Cheers


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote: 





willmax said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Take a look here: http://edge.mono.net/
   
  I'm also interested.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





willmax said:


> This stand looks great, it is a perfect fit for me.
> Does anyone know where can I get one like this? Cheers


 
   
  It has four seats but only two of them are usable simultaneously :S
   
  *Okay edit, I just noticed the picture posted under me: I couldn't fit my four (wide headband) Joseph Grado headphones on it at the same time


----------



## TrollDragon

To Quote: Trooper


> [size=medium]One for the money, T[/size][size=medium]wo for the show...[/size][size=medium][/size]
> [size=medium]Three for the lady on the radio, [/size][size=medium]Four might be the one, [/size][size=medium]You'll never know![/size]


 
   

   
  625kr looks like a good price as well!


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> 625kr looks like a good price as well!


 
   
  Do you know where can I order one? Thanks


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





willmax said:


> Do you know where can I order one? Thanks


 
  Looks like this is Buddy's site:
   
http://edge.mono.net
   
  and the email address there looks like synthesis30@yahoo.com
   
  Fire off some mail and see if there is anyone there... 
   
  Those posts on the Danish website were from 2009...
   
  If there is no answer to the email address then a quick post on the http://www.hifi4all.dk forum should point you in the right direction. His company was _Edge Audio Solutions_.
   
Good Luck!


----------



## paradoxper

Here is a custom stand (in early form, it's a "dual" OMEGA) being built for me by Yakiboy. Outstanding.
   
  Edit: This is a custom reproduction based of the Sieveking design. It is not  an original OMEGA stand.


----------



## Sonify

Very nice!
   
  How much did it cost?
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


>


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





sonify said:


> Very nice!
> 
> How much did it cost?


 
  It still has some finishes to be applied. $286 and change.


----------



## Sonify

Much more expensive than I would have guessed ...


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





sonify said:


> Much more expensive than I would have guessed ...


 

 About half the price of the original....not too bad.


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> It still has some finishes to be applied. $286 and change.


 
   
  Seriously? For a piece of plywood? That seems a bit excessive just for a stand. You can buy a great headphone for this amount.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Seriously? For a piece of plywood? That seems a bit excessive just for a stand. You can buy a great headphone for this amount.


 
  I am betting LFF and Sachu are quite happy with the build quality of their stands. Mine is still 
  not finished. I like the Omegas stands, but wanted a dual stand, so I got one.
   
  I'll also add the stand itself is $130. Shipping is the other $117.


----------



## sphinxvc

Yakiboy certainly has some skill.


----------



## hipster2010

Not really DIY, but I saw this on Amazon and it looks like a good option for the less handy, or those who are on a budget.
   
  I also need to post pics of my stand now that it is finished. It turned out ok considering it was my first time making something with wood as well as staining/finishing it. Overall I'm pleased.


----------



## TrollDragon

Since devouringone3 hasn't updated his Hieutrung stand here, I'll show you mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I won one of these stands in his 2012 "Sweepstakes" drawing. *Thanks! Hieu!*

http://www.hieutrunghandcrafts.com/drawing_free.html

 The quality of this stand is just excellent.
 All the wood is oak and the cable retainer is stainless steel.
 Hand rounded corners, countersunk screws, dowel screws attach the top rail to the uprights, and they in turn are screwed to the base with Torx screws.
 Felt feet on the base makes it safe to put on other furniture.
   
  I believe the price he charges is very fair for what's involved in creating and finishing this stand.
 This is a very sturdy and stable headphone stand that you would feel safe resting any headphone on.
   
  Here are my HFI-780 Ultrasone's on the new stand!


----------



## hipster2010

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Since devouringone3 hasn't updated his Hieutrung stand here, I'll show you mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Looks beautiful. That's a really nice looking finish.


----------



## TrollDragon

Yeah I liked the dark stain over the light one he offers.


----------



## devouringone3

Oh yeah I did receive mine!
   
  Probably even before you Charles (sorry, I hadn't recognized your new avatar, hehe, took me a while to reply/understand what was happening... Anime August, hehe)
   
  *AH, YOU JOINED "that" FORUM FOR THE SAME REASON AS ME, HAHAHA (it was the first place where the stand was "reviewed" by a user)
   
   
  Let's proceed with my photos then! I mixed the two choices of woods on mine (custom): red oak and red mahogany. Hieutrung was very good with my choice, he made a special (never used) finish that would fit both wood types and match well together the way I picked it (otherwise, he uses different material coats for different woods).
   

   

   
 (yeah that thing is BLUNT! incredibly solid in the hand... the hardwoods are nicer than these photographs show them to be)
   

   
 Very high quality hardware, and again photos don't convey it enough
   

   

   

   

   
  This headphone stand is just amazing, and lovable. It deserves the mini-review I'm preparing for it ("on every good computer screen next to you and at Head-Fi.org!")
   
  It feels good to the touch, looks the part, and smells so good!


----------



## Aaron1006

Quote: 





hipster2010 said:


> Not really DIY, but I saw this on Amazon and it looks like a good option for the less handy, or those who are on a budget.
> 
> I also need to post pics of my stand now that it is finished. It turned out ok considering it was my first time making something with wood as well as staining/finishing it. Overall I'm pleased.


 
  Nice find! I ordered one, planning to spray paint it black to match my desk like my current banana hanger is haha. My banana hanger has a problem comfortably holding two sets of cans which is why I bought this .


----------



## hipster2010

Here is my finished stand. It's not perfect, but I'm very happy with it, especially since I made it myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You can see the before pics in my current avatar


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


>


 
   
  Love it, the other stands like this to me were boring, but the two tone is gorgeous. Im jealous none of my furniture matches this.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





hipster2010 said:


> Here is my finished stand. It's not perfect, but I'm very happy with it, especially since I made it myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice job hipster2010!
   
  The dowel's a little small in diameter for my liking, but good job.
  The functionality and enjoyment of a finished product you made yourself is what it's all about.
  Job well done!
   
  People come over and scratch their heads over my copper pipe stand, but every now and again I just look at the stand and say to myself "That's just damn cool!"


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





hipster2010 said:


> Here is my finished stand. It's not perfect, but I'm very happy with it, especially since I made it myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I had noticed it in your avatar, I think it's fantastic really 
   
   
  Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Love it, the other stands like this to me were boring, but the two tone is gorgeous. Im jealous none of my furniture matches this.


 
   
  Luckily my Grado RS-1 matches it pretty well


----------



## hipster2010

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Nice job hipster2010!
> 
> The dowel's a little small in diameter for my liking, but good job.
> The functionality and enjoyment of a finished product you made yourself is what it's all about.
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> I had noticed it in your avatar, I think it's fantastic really


 
  Appreciate it. Just sold my Q701s, so now I just need a second pair of headphones to put on it


----------



## mrAdrian

A grado woodie!


----------



## devouringone3

Yep


----------



## TrollDragon

Very nice!
   
  Looks Excellent with that stand!


----------



## yakiboy

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Yep


 
   
  aylabet!


----------



## devouringone3

Are you implying something? Headphone Stand Maker


----------



## echo5lima

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Are you implying something? Headphone Stand Maker


 
  Is yakiboy an original headphone stand designer or just a copycat of Sieveking Sound Omega and ROOM`s Audio?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





echo5lima said:


> Is yakiboy an original headphone stand designer or just a copycat of Sieveking Sound Omega and ROOM`s Audio?


 
  From what I've gathered this is just his hobby, so no.


----------



## devouringone3

Striking a pose


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> You said "Omega" yourself there:


 
   
  Ah, sorry for the misunderstanding. I was under the impression Yaki was known for reproducing the OMEGA stands.
  So to clarify I am having a custom Dual "OMEGA" duplicate made based off the Sieveking design.
   
  Edit: What I've gathered is Yaki is a civil engineer, who does this as a hobby. I'm not sure what's so trivializing about this. Unless you have an axe to grind?


----------



## Dyaems

.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Ah, sorry for the misunderstanding. I was under the impression Yaki was known for reproducing the OMEGA stands.
> So to clarify I am having a custom Dual "OMEGA" duplicate made based off the Sieveking design.
> 
> Edit: What I've gathered is Yaki is a civil engineer, who does this as a hobby. I'm not sure what's so trivializing about this. Unless you have an axe to grind?


 
   
  I misread your post! I totally revamped my post after re-reading yours, lol... I'm not even quoting what you said anymore:
   
  "From what I've gathered this is just his hobby, so no."
   
  I had read something like this: "This is just a hobby, so [who cares] no" ... and I found the "just a hobby" trivializing and the overall tone detrimental of what it is to own an headphones five times worth the cost of your car.
 I live for my headphones (no it's not me and no I don't own a MDR-R10, that would be 13 times the cost of my car)
   
  I was writing "and you're paying almost 300 dollars to put your 'just a hobby' on a wooden stand *Mr. Trivializer*" when I re-read your post and realized my misunderstanding of it


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> I misread your post! I totally revamped my post after re-reading yours, lol... I'm not even quoting what you said anymore:
> 
> "From what I've gathered this is just his hobby, so no."
> 
> ...


 
  Damn dude you're confusing. haha. It's all good though.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Striking a pose


 
   
   
   
   
  Damn dude..... Donate a pair? A brotha is in need... I'm too poor to afford new headphones.


----------



## TrollDragon

I'm pretty sure you'd have to pry them from his cold dead hands... ;p

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## morethansense

My contribution to the forum:
 AUD$35, a trip to Bunnings and 3 hours of tinkering, bolting, adjusting, refining.
   
   
   

   

   

   

   

   
  Still not satisfied with the final product, I'm going to change at least the square brackets for something cleaner, smoother and more refined.
  The only thing I would definitely keep is the piece the headphones rest on.
  But no time for any lathe or metal work any time soon, so it might be a while 'til an update comes along. Still don't know about the hinge thing either.


----------



## TrollDragon

I like the direction this is taking, moar metal (just like music needs moar cowbell) is needed in these stands!
  Oh to have access to a lathe...
   
  Keep us updated!


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> I'm pretty sure you'd have to pry them from his cold dead hands... ;p
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


 
   
  My main HP-2i (upgraded) totally! I'm never letting this one go , but the others it might be surprising as year go I might change and feel the need to clean some things in my life; you know, as in, get disgusted with myself and my possessions, etc. lol :/, becoming an anti-materialist, after have become vegetarian, and before going naturalist.
   
   
  Quote: 





morethansense said:


> My contribution to the forum:
> AUD$35, a trip to Bunnings and 3 hours of tinkering, bolting, adjusting, refining.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice! I like the all stainless steel transforming design; it's not bad at all! though it's a bit big and complicated and might not fit all the headphones on the planet (but so what, it only needs to fit the headphones you own). Hum those handle you bought reminds me of something  and will remind TrollDragon of something too, lol
   
  8.5/10 !
   
   
  Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Damn dude..... Donate a pair? A brotha is in need... I'm too poor to afford new headphones.


 
   
  Maybe in a few years from now  when I'll grow more mature and realize that I haven't been using them since a while, that their boxes are only collecting dust and that they could be put to good use by some newer guys, or guys not as indulged as I am.
   
  By then you'll have earned money, HD900, T2, LCD-4, HE-7 and you will not want any of my Grados even if I come myself to shove them in your house with all of my force


----------



## yakiboy

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Are you implying something? Headphone Stand Maker


 
   
  Just a question sir, Am I not allowed to post something here? like appreciating for example sir.


----------



## devouringone3

No, I mean what does that mean (lol):
  Quote: 





yakiboy said:


> aylabet!


 
   
  It's a new word for me, and even Google couldn't help me figure out its meaning.
   
   


echo5lima said:


> Is yakiboy an original headphone stand designer or just a copycat of Sieveking Sound Omega and ROOM`s Audio?


 
   
  You know people on this forum mod away, not really caring for intellectual property:
 
 
   
  They might sell a few as products, but they're not making any real business out of making copies. They'll probably just make some very specific custom orders for friends and such. Paradoxper is going to pay double the price of the Sieveking Omega for his dual design (ouch!). The original Omegas will remain better because they (Sieveking) are more experienced at making them, and they know their own design better than anyone else.
   
  Headphone.com makes Grado (form factor) wooden cups, Symphones makes Grado (similar) drivers, and you can buy a fitting headband from Sony's website and assemble yourself a complete Grado lookalike that will sound amazing for the price. Still most people don't care about these products and will buy a Grado headphone instead. We always like to own the original and the "best" just like how we want to purchase the albums of our favorite artists (instead of *couch*downloading it*cough*).


----------



## yakiboy

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> No, I mean what does that mean (lol):
> 
> It's a new word for me, and even Google couldn't help me figure out its meaning.


 

 My bad. but does it's sounds familiar to you?
   
  aylabet! = I Love it.
   
  Sorry for the improper words, anyway nice stand sir.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> ...after have become vegetarian, and before going naturalist.
> 
> ...Hum those handle you bought reminds me of something  and will remind TrollDragon of something too, lol


 
  A Vegetarian... NO NO NO, Now recite after me "Meat Fire Good!", "Meat Fire Good!", rinse and repeat!
   
  That handle is one of the finest Drawer Pull's I've ever wrapped a cable around...


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> They might sell a few as products, but they're not making any real business out of making copies. They'll probably just make some very specific custom orders for friends and such. Paradoxper is going to pay double the price of the Sieveking Omega for his dual design (ouch!). The original Omegas will remain better because they (Sieveking) are more experienced at making them, and they know their own design better than anyone else.


 
  Sieveking doesn't make a dual Omega and if they did, it'd be double the price. So I think we'll see how good Yaki's quality is.


----------



## yakiboy

*@devouringone3*
   
  Boss, it looks like you have something against me.I just commented on your stand because I love it. what is the deal boss?


----------



## Nebby

devouringone3 said:


> Headphone.com makes Grado (form factor) wooden cups, Symphones makes Grado (similar) drivers, and you can buy a fitting headband from Sony's website and assemble yourself a complete Grado lookalike that will sound amazing for the price. Still most people don't care about these products and will buy a Grado headphone instead. We always like to own the original and the "best" just like how we want to purchase the albums of our favorite artists (instead of *couch*downloading it*cough*).


 
   
  It takes work to make a stand like yakiboy is making. I'm guessing he's using some sort of jig with a steam setup, which takes a fair bit more time and work to figure out than that stand you just posted a bunch of pictures of.
   
  I'm also amazed you just tried to draw a parallel with downloading mp3's.


----------



## rmfcouch

Greetings Head-Fi. Longtime reader, first time poster. Figured I'd share some pictures of a quick desk stand/hook solution thrown together on a quite hot and boring August summer evening.
   
  Parts list: Wire Hanger, Zip Ties, Charge Multi-tool (Highly Recommended), Bic Lighter, Heat Shrink Tubing (for no real reason - it was there, so I used it), Seiko Watch Pillow, Velcro Cable Ties.
  And a small wrist pad made from an old bedsheet and salvaged wrist rest ergo beads.
   


   
  Rest of the album is here: http://imgur.com/a/wm07a#0
   
  (In the album, somewhat unrelated) Also used some leftover wire hanger to make a mic boom out of more zip ties and one of my old 580 cups. Just made it a lot more convenient to VoIP and keep the good sound going, just slap on the old cup.
   
  Thanks for all the headphone info Head-Fi. Wouldn't be enjoying my music nearly as much without this forum.


----------



## devouringone3

yakiboy said:


> My bad. but does it's sounds familiar to you?
> 
> aylabet! = I Love it.
> 
> Sorry for the improper words, anyway nice stand sir.


 
    
  Oh! Well not until now, sorry. I don't really speak English, I type it all the time, (but) am accustomed to hearing it; and I always block when reading that kind of friendly oral expressions (being too literal myself)... "wub", "lab"
   
  Thank you, even if purchasing and customizing it is all I've done, I like that you recognize that it's nice.
   
   
  Quote:


trolldragon said:


> A Vegetarian... NO NO NO, Now recite after me "Meat Fire Good!", "Meat Fire Good!", rinse and repeat!
> 
> That handle is one of the finest Drawer Pull's I've ever wrapped a cable around...


 
   
  Oh I didn't realized that! lol true, it has to be this.
   
  Nah I'll probably just continue living my life eating very moderate amounts of meat, and eat a lot of tofu. Meat is healthy, but richer in protein than your body can absorb. And I won't deprive myself of anything, and I like food diversity also, so... don't worry about it 
   
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Sieveking doesn't make a dual Omega and if they did, it'd be double the price. So I think we'll see how good Yaki's quality is.


 
   
  SORRY, I just read on headphone.com how much they sell the Sieveking Omega for. I thought the Omega were like 65 dollars, and I can't remember why. (*Edit, found out. It's the Chinese on eBay! they did it again!)
   
   
  Quote: 





yakiboy said:


> *@devouringone3*
> 
> Boss, it looks like you have something against me.I just commented on your stand because I love it. what is the deal boss?


 
   
  Hey Headphone Stand Maker, I hold no thing against you . I was just afraid of what this missing piece of the puzzle, "aylabet!", might be. When even Google itself can't save you from facing the unknown in the eyes... for me it could have meant anything from "I will kill you" to "High-Five my friend!", that's the deal
   
  But I shall call you Yakiboy from now on
   
   
  Quote: 





rmfcouch said:


> Greetings Head-Fi. Longtime reader, first time poster. Figured I'd share some pictures of a quick desk stand/hook solution thrown together on a quite hot and boring August summer evening.
> 
> Parts list: Wire Hanger, Zip Ties, Charge Multi-tool (Highly Recommended), Bic Lighter, Heat Shrink Tubing (for no real reason - it was there, so I used it), Seiko Watch Pillow, Velcro Cable Ties.
> And a small wrist pad made from an old bedsheet and salvaged wrist rest ergo beads.
> ...


 
   
  Very practical!
   
Sorry for your wallet :/
    
   
  Quote:


nebby said:


> It takes work to make a stand like yakiboy is making. I'm guessing he's using some sort of jig with a steam setup, which takes a fair bit more time and work to figure out than that stand you just posted a bunch of pictures of.
> 
> I'm also amazed you just tried to draw a parallel with downloading mp3's.


 
   
  Haven't said the contrary. My parallel Applies. People still go out to buy CDs even though it's so much easier to download them, People still buy Grados even though the Magnums technically superior and overall better sounding, People still buy Sieveking Omegas when a copy can be obtained for eBay and from China
   
  ...
  and People want the real deal and the "best" and are willing to pay for it.
   
  I'm not talking negatively about Yakiboy's headphone stands either, I just didn't understand what he meant to say about my own headphone stand.
   
  I just like to show off.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


>


 
  Devour, you are a nut! I also liked your stand, but was on the defensive and didn't say nothin!


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





yakiboy said:


> My bad. but does it's sounds familiar to you?
> 
> aylabet! = I Love it.
> 
> Sorry for the improper words, anyway nice stand sir.


 
   
  xp I actually didn't know what aylabet meant too xp


----------



## Dyaems

aylabet is something like a tagalog (filipino) slang word.


----------



## devouringone3

paradoxper said:


>


 
   




   
   
  aylabet!


----------



## devouringone3

double post


----------



## devouringone3

triple post


----------



## yakiboy

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> aylabet!


 

 lol


----------



## csteimnetz1

Another headphone stand that I made based on a design I saw here... It came out alright for my first go.


----------



## WayneStuart

Man! looks really nice, I am betting it could be made cheaper than that, could even put some lighting in the base so the acrylic lights up


----------



## WayneStuart

Quote: 





dosley01 said:


> Pricey at $100 but this looks nice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Man! looks really nice, I am betting it could be made cheaper than that, could even put some lighting in the base so the acrylic lights up


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





waynestuart said:


> Man! looks really nice, I am betting it could be made cheaper than that, could even put some lighting in the base so the acrylic lights up


 
  Then get to it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'd like to see an engraved mfg logo (say like Ultrasone...) light up in the middle of the acrylic!


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote: 





yakiboy said:


> lol


 
   





 Did your posts get deleted?  I can't seem to find any pictures of the Omega clones you made earlier in this thread.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Did your posts get deleted?  I can't seem to find any pictures of the Omega clones you made earlier in this thread.


 
  It does look like his posts were deleted. Wonder why. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....
   
  Anyways, you can always check his profile for pics of his work.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





echo5lima said:


> Is yakiboy an original headphone stand designer or just a copycat of Sieveking Sound Omega and ROOM`s Audio?


 
   
  Might have something to do with this user maybe? He is tagged as a Member of the Trade, and that's his only public post. 
  Also this probably shouldn't be talked about... as there will always be a problem with selling replicas of commercial product, even if it is just for cost of materials and shipping.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Might have something to do with this user maybe? He is tagged as a Member of the Trade, and that's his only public post.
> Also this probably shouldn't be talked about... as there will always be a problem with selling replicas of commercial product, even if it is just for cost of materials and shipping.


 
  Why would that be a problem? No different than offering your services modifying x headphone, right?
   
  I am going to guess Yaki being a MOT, he can't post photos of his work in this thread....
   
  Since I posted a photo of my stand built by him. (Yaki)


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Why would that be a problem? No different than offering your services modifying x headphone, right?
> 
> I am going to guess Yaki being a MOT, he can't post photos of his work in this thread....
> 
> Since I posted a photo of my stand built by him. (Yaki)


 
  Modding a headphone, and selling a replica trademarked product are two totally different things. I have no problem with either personally but some mfg's tend to have different views on the subject. On Sieveking's site they state "The Omega's design has been granted a design trademark by the European Union already." and warn about clones out of China...
   
  But your are probably right about him being a MotT and not allowed to post his work here...
   
  It's still a damn nice stand!


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Modding a headphone, and selling a replica trademarked product are two totally different things. I have no problem with either personally but some mfg's tend to have different views on the subject. On Sieveking's site they state "The Omega's design has been granted a design trademark by the European Union already." and warn about clones out of China...
> 
> But your are probably right about him being a MotT and not allowed to post his work here...
> 
> It's still a damn nice stand!


 
  Interesting. I think Sieveking was referring to Chinese replicas being passed off as the Omega stand. Yaki doesn't do this.
  So...
   
  Sometime I think the MOT rules should be reevaluated. But yea, my stand should be shipping very soon.


----------



## samsquanch

Finally got around to making a headphone stand...
   
  The base is oak, the upright is pine, the hangers are made of 1" conduit covered in heat shrink, held in with a piece of all-thread.  I haven't stained/painted it yet, not sure what I want to do...


----------



## TrollDragon

Looks good samsquanch!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paradoxper

Here is the finished "Dual Omega" Yaki made.
   
   

   
   

   
   
   

   
  I am horrible at taking pictures. I'll take a few more
  when I get my headphones back from being hardwired.
   
  Yaki did a great job, stand is very nicely built.


----------



## Heathen999

I tried for 2 weeks to come up with something I would like for a headphone stand design. I made 5 different ones and wasnt happy with any of them in the end. So I said the heck with it and just built a whole new computer desk and incorporated my headphone stands into it......lol


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





heathen999 said:


> I tried for 2 weeks to come up with something I would like for a headphone stand design. I made 5 different ones and wasnt happy with any of them in the end. So I said the heck with it and just built a whole new computer desk and incorporated my headphone stands into it......lol


 
  Hmmmm could be a trend, desks with built in headphone stands!
  Great Job!


----------



## Tangster

Already posted in  another thread, but I finally made a DIY stand over the past two afternoons from some plexi, aluminium L-bars and peice of rosewood from trimming the garden a couple years back. I really need better tools than a large wood saw and a hacksaw. It's clearly the one on the left, the one on the right is a banana hook.


----------



## TrollDragon

That lexan looks to be bent under the aluminum L channel. Was that sturdier than a channel in the wood base? Or just because of the tool shortage? 

And get those T50RP's off that Banana Hook! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> That lexan looks to be bent under the aluminum L channel. Was that sturdier than a channel in the wood base? Or just because of the tool shortage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It's actually screwed into the alu, which is then screwed into a thicker piece of plexi, which is then screwed into the wood, which is the lid for the box where I keep all my portable rig and some thinner cables. Made the box 10 years ago(when I was 10).
   
  The T50RP usually goes in the brown carry pouch (homemade) at the back, what's wrong with it being on a banana stand? 
   
  Hmm, that's a lot of "which" in the first sentence.


----------



## TrollDragon

Cool, I didn't realize it was a storage box as the base, what a great idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  There is just something about seeing great cans on a skinny wire banana stand that makes me cringe...


----------



## viveksaikia22

How's it for a lazy man's DIY headphone stand


----------



## nick n

^ I use my tripod all the time!


----------



## Pingupenguins

^^ I'm going to have to steal that idea.


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote: 





heathen999 said:


> I tried for 2 weeks to come up with something I would like for a headphone stand design. I made 5 different ones and wasnt happy with any of them in the end. So I said the heck with it and just built a whole new computer desk and incorporated my headphone stands into it......lol


 
   
  What did you use to make this?  (the headphone stand part)...not the wood.
   
  Readily available pieces from a home improvement store...or...?


----------



## Heathen999

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> What did you use to make this?  (the headphone stand part)...not the wood.
> 
> Readily available pieces from a home improvement store...or...?


 
  I just used the left over wood from making the table top, cut it to 3/4"x3/4" for the uprights, and used a 5/8" dowel rod for the rod. 
  I am pretty sure you can buy square stock at a Lowes, Home Depot, Menards though.


----------



## kalbee

Not really a stand, more so a rack... but here's mine anyway!
   

  The room is a mess, but basically made cardboard hooks to the shelf, dollar stop curtain rods, and cardboard hooks. Probably will be making more to fill that void above the PS2/3.
  That or make more cardboard stands to go with the banana hook on the top layer. Thus the empty packing tape rolls.
   
  But... Slowly moving towards just making a full wall with peg board and hooks (dual ones instead of this) since it's just so much less work!


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Not really a stand, more so a rack... but here's mine anyway!
> 
> 
> The room is a mess, but basically made cardboard hooks to the shelf, dollar stop curtain rods, and cardboard hooks. Probably will be making more to fill that void above the PS2/3.
> ...


 
  I liked your cardboard multi stand idea, very nice!


----------



## kalbee

Thanks!
  As you can see it's limited in terms of convenience. I have to slide the hooks around to take out any headphone, and excessive length in cables (such as all vintage headphones) don't really get much cable management except minor wrapping. Since it's using curtain rods, however, I can always extend one side and add more headphones to it! The rods are fixed on both sides from both upwards and downward motion. Not really useful unless for single entry headphones though.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





kalbee said:


>


 
  What's that headphone between the brown Yamaha and the red one?  Is that the Dero you mentioned before? It is almost similar to the Prefer electrets.
  Heck what's that red one even? Music people?
   
  Same manufacturer anyhow. Nice collection by the way.


----------



## kalbee

Yes that one is the Dero D560. There is also the D1000 elsewhere in my room.
The red one is the Music People, yes, with the guts of that brown HP-2 as you know. I didn't post pictures yet but I split the original headband in two. It doesn't go nearly as far apart as HD25's but that was essentially the idea to split the support area to distinct locations.


----------



## inasafeplace

I am looking for headphone stands like the famous ROOMs Audio Line series but they're quite expansive at 80-120 Euros... models I would like right now are those:
   
  http://www.thomann.de/gb/rooms_audio_typ_fs_s_headphone_stand.htm
  http://www.thomann.de/gb/rooms_audio_typ_iii_n_headphone_stand.htm
   
  Anyone knows of any other company that makes some at a more reasonable price, like for example the ones they make at The Wooden Shop (http://thewoodenshop.com/) (45 USD). The guy at Wooden Shop said he's working on some other models but maybe some other companies make wooden stands and have a certain variety of models to choose from...


----------



## Ptruslow

i was thinking about building a headphone stand myself, but i walked into my garage and stumbled upon a brass doorstop. i bolted that to my desk, and away i went. i will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## 00birdy

Here it is... solid aluminum.  took no special skills just sand paper and a drill press or lathe to make the holes. 
 Can't decide if I want to polish it.. I kind of like it as it is.


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice job 00birdy!
  I'd shine it right up but that's just me.


----------



## putente

Wow, that looks very good and very professional, *00birdy*! Congratulations on your work...


----------



## samsquanch

As a born and bred Marylander, your stand makes me want crabs...


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> As a born and bred Marylander, your stand makes me want crabs...


 
   
  Then there's a good chance you already have what you *want*.  
   
  Quote: 





00birdy said:


> Here it is... solid aluminum.  took no special skills just sand paper and a drill press or lathe to make the holes.
> Can't decide if I want to polish it.. I kind of like it as it is.


 
   
  Where did you source these?


----------



## potatoos

It might be hard to tell from the pictures, but I bent a coat hanger around a support under my desk. The clearance in between the support and the glass of the desk allows the hanger to slot through. Any weight put down on the hanger is sent up to the underside of the desk, with that front of the support acting as a pivot, and the back of the support, where the hanger catches on, prevents it from falling off.

 As you can see, I have cables running all over the place.
   
   
   

   
   
  With my sock modded Superlux HD662F. (side note, I don't like putting strain on the padding of the headband of headphones in general,as it leaves an imprint, but I have modded the headband so that it is as far up as it can go, maxed out by the metal bands along the top.)
  

   
   
  Man, my desk looks cluttered, and all of these amazing designs make my make shift stand look like crap, but it is pretty darn effective. I have had two hanging comfortably on there at once.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Then there's a good chance you already have what you *want*.


 
   
  Never heard that before, I like it!


----------



## sphinxvc

Lol.  =]


----------



## BillsonChang007

what material you use?


----------



## WayneStuart

Quote: 





00birdy said:


> Here it is... solid aluminum.  took no special skills just sand paper and a drill press or lathe to make the holes.
> Can't decide if I want to polish it.. I kind of like it as it is.


 
  Very nice  , Buff it up real good and put some "clear" on to keep it that way


----------



## 00birdy

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Then there's a good chance you already have what you *want*.
> 
> 
> Where did you source these?


 
www.speedymetals.com , cost around $25-35 depending on the diameter.   Almost the same as the cheap chinese plastic.
 theres a few other sites too but speedy has a ton of selection and you can get very specific sizes.

 thanks everyone


----------



## Mikael109

I had a few chunks of zebrawood laying around so I built a quick stand out of them.
   
  Crappy photos since I'm at work..
   

   
   

   
   
  Pretty simple but I like the way it turned out.


----------



## TrollDragon

Looks good, I really like the look of zebra wood.


----------



## willmax

Looks nice and "crafty"


----------



## mrAdrian

Looks very neat, including the stand, e10 and the AKG~! I like it!!


----------



## Mikael109

Thanks everyone,
   
  I think I'm going to get rid of this one and build another out of mahogany or dark walnut though. (I'm ocd and the non-uniformity of the grain bugs me a little)
   
  I'm hanging the AKGs from the upper cable now and they're only about .5" above the base..
   
  Next one will be slimmer and taller.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





mikael109 said:


> Thanks everyone,
> 
> I think I'm going to get rid of this one and build another out of mahogany or dark walnut though. (I'm ocd and the non-uniformity of the grain bugs me a little)
> 
> ...


 
  If you don't want it I'm sure that someone on here would love to have it donated to them.


----------



## hipster2010

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> If you don't want it I'm sure that someone on here would love to have it donated to them.


 
  +1
   
  I'm sure someone would gladly pay for the shipping, and maybe even more.


----------



## Meddle

I was inspired by the lego stand(s) in this thread and being the school holidays, decided that i had the time to build a rudimentary stand. It does its job, however ugly


----------



## Mikael109

I actually think it looks good!

I really like the shape of it. The colors match all the Apple stuff pretty well too.


----------



## Meddle

Mikael109 said:
			
		

> I actually think it looks good!
> I really like the shape of it. The colors match all the Apple stuff pretty well too.



Thanks man, I like your stuff too, those stripes are sweet


----------



## jjmai

Quote: 





meddle said:


> I was inspired by the lego stand(s) in this thread and being the school holidays, decided that i had the time to build a rudimentary stand. It does its job, however ugly


 
   
  Looks like you can make a built-in cradle for the Fiio e7 too.


----------



## Kost

Wow I've read the last 20 or so pages of this thread. I have to say I'm really impressed with some of the solutions people of come up with. My lame self just bought a headphone stand and some hangers. It looks pretty decent and can easily accommodate 12 cans, actually probably even 24 if i stacked them 2 deep on each hanger. I only have 3 cans right now though.


----------



## Meddle

Quote: 





jjmai said:


> Looks like you can make a built-in cradle for the Fiio e7 too.


 
  Now that is a good idea...


----------



## potatoos

Quote: 





jjmai said:


> Looks like you can make a built-in cradle for the Fiio e7 too.


 

 That would make getting to the E7 kind of hard though.


----------



## mrAdrian

Buy a E9 and surround it with lego, leaving only the input and the volume pot unblocked @@


----------



## potatoos

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Buy a E9 and surround it with lego, leaving only the input and the volume pot unblocked @@


 

 lol If he could just go out and but an E9 on a whim, don't you think that he wouldn't be using legos to make a headphones stand?


----------



## Armaegis

Does this count as DIY?


----------



## putente

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Does this count as DIY?


 
   
  At least it has lots of storage space!


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Does this count as DIY?


 
  The more headphones you have the less useful a stand or multiple stands become. haha.


----------



## Armaegis

I've upgraded the box! Sliced up a pool noodle from the dollar store and fit it over the edges to give my headbands a wider/softer area to rest on


----------



## Ptruslow

i was walking out into my garage to find some inspiration for a headphone stand, when suddenly, a Wild Doorstop Appeared. 10 minutes later my headphones were hanging happily on my desk.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

I really love the Omega Curved Headphone Stands. I wonder how hard one of those would be to make... 
  I have very little wood working experience though.


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I've upgraded the box! Sliced up a pool noodle from the dollar store and fit it over the edges to give my headbands a wider/softer area to rest on


 
   
  That is actually a quite good idea, it would be even better if you could find a taller box so the headphones don't have to touch the bottom :')


----------



## Destroyer95

I didn´t do this one myself, but it has been done for me and I think its still worth a post.
 I was also inspired by another headfier whose name I can´t remeber anymore


----------



## hipster2010

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I've upgraded the box! Sliced up a pool noodle from the dollar store and fit it over the edges to give my headbands a wider/softer area to rest on


 
  That was a great idea. I think the sliced pool noodle would be a great top part of any stand. It might be cool to cover it in cloth or something to hide what it really is, but at least it is a nice width and obviously nicely padded for placing the headphones on it.


----------



## hipster2010

Check out one of the new headphone stand sold by MP4Naiton
   
http://www.mp4nation.net/headphones-amps/accessories/headphone-stands-earphone-cases/head-headphone-stand-for-smaller-headphones


----------



## hellum

i thought i'd show off my handywork
   
  http://i.imgur.com/sTpz0.jpg
  http://imgur.com/5NyzU


----------



## Mikael109

Do you notice any weird stretching on the headband of those akg's when they hang like that?

I left mine hanging from the headband like that overnight and it looked pretty oblong the next morning when I removed it from the stand..

Nice solid construction though! I like the two support bar look.


----------



## Boss429

Quote: 





hellum said:


> i thought i'd show off my handywork
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/sTpz0.jpg
> http://imgur.com/5NyzU


 
   
  Very nice hellum!


----------



## orb2k

Quote: 





hipster2010 said:


> Check out one of the new headphone stand sold by MP4Naiton
> 
> http://www.mp4nation.net/headphones-amps/accessories/headphone-stands-earphone-cases/head-headphone-stand-for-smaller-headphones


 
  Tempted and at a reasonable amount - FREE SHIPPING TOO


----------



## t0wer

someone heard I liked headphones


----------



## mrAdrian

Nice one!!


----------



## hellum

Quote: 





mikael109 said:


> Do you notice any weird stretching on the headband of those akg's when they hang like that?
> I left mine hanging from the headband like that overnight and it looked pretty oblong the next morning when I removed it from the stand..
> Nice solid construction though! I like the two support bar look.


 

 A little bit but after 10 minutes of using the headphones it's gone.


----------



## Valicious

I'd love to create a stand so bad.  Unfortunately, my hands have flailed me and I can't use them.  (Something tells me that trying to use power tools with my mouth could end badly.)  Seeing all these creations makes me want a nice stand, not one of the cheap-ass ones off Amazon..


----------



## pdiddypdler

My first attempt at a DIY headphone stand. Could definitely do better but it does the job for the time being. 
   
  Room for a few more.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  PS. Horrible photo, sorry 'bout that.


----------



## mrAdrian

That's one very ambitious stand


----------



## pdiddypdler

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> That's one very ambitious stand


 
  For one very ambitious guy.


----------



## TrollDragon

pdiddypdler said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by mrAdrian  That's one very ambitious stand  For one very ambitious guy.




Be good to see that one loaded up with a half a dozen cans! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrAdrian

offtopic: why'd you two do that for your avatar...


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> offtopic: why'd you two do that for your avatar...


 
   
  Octobers Avatar Theme: OOO (Occluding Obobskivich October)!


----------



## limpmeat

Some great ideas in this thread. I'll be making a stand shortly myself, I'll post pics when I do.


----------



## hybridamp

Not exactly DIY, but I did have to go into bed bath and beyond to buy it years ago; that should be considered enough work just getting the wife out without buying additional junk.  Honestly, I wish I had bought several because I rather like this one and I can't find it anymore.  It was intended to hold papertowels for the massive cost of $9.99 + tax and it is stainless steel.


----------



## lagittaja

Cheap stand for cheap cans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

   
   
   
   
   
  I'm actually surprised that I managed to balance it perfectly so it doesn't fall over. It's a tad wibbly wobbly but will do fine


----------



## edriley

I wanted to setup a dual holder above my desktop that would rotate to allow easier access to the phones.  I read through all of the posts in this thread and "borrowed" a few ideas!  There is some great looking stuff in this thread and some definitely unique ideas!  Some good humor, too!
   
  I used 3/4" CPVC pipe for the holder and a 3/4" shower door roller as a bearing for it to rotate on.  The way it is setup, the holder hangs from a bolt through the middle of the roller lying flat on its side. The roller actually stays stationary in the wood block and the inner bearing rotates.
   
  I picked up a cheap wood base to attach things to and covered the pipe with insulating foam.  I used 3/4" insulation, but with the larger diameter end caps 1" foam would have worked better.  There is a small 3/8' - 1/2" gap on the bottom of the foam, but it isn't noticeable as installed.  I put an open screw eye in each end of the pipes to hold the headphone connectors.  Total cost of the project was around $14, and I have way more pipe, glue and foam left over than I used for the project!  I've attached a couple photos of the completed installation and a few of the build. 
   
  This is only my second post on Head-Fi and my first attempt at posting (embedding rather than attaching) photos.  If it doesn't work out right, just attribute it to the learning curve of life.
   
  http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q733/RedCreek9977/HolderSetupwithHeadphones_zps7d87f748.jpg
   
  http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q733/RedCreek9977/HeadphoneHolderAboveDesktop_zps07a5dbbe.jpg
   
  http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q733/RedCreek9977/HeadphoneHolderAssembly_zpsa509296b.jpg
   
  http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q733/RedCreek9977/RecessedforBearing_zps0663fcbd.jpg
   
  http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q733/RedCreek9977/BearingBoltedtoCap_zps625eeb1f.jpg


----------



## mirari

Can you tell me where those were purchased from?


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





edriley said:


> I wanted to setup a dual holder above my desktop that would rotate to allow easier access to the phones.  I read through all of the posts in this thread and "borrowed" a few ideas!  There is some great looking stuff in this thread and some definitely unique ideas!  Some good humor, too!
> 
> I used 3/4" CPVC pipe for the holder and a 3/4" shower door roller as a bearing for it to rotate on.  The way it is setup, the holder hangs from a bolt through the middle of the roller lying flat on its side. The roller actually stays stationary in the wood block and the inner bearing rotates.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Speaker person? So many dampening is going on in the room!


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





lagittaja said:


> Cheap stand for cheap cans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hah, that's a step up from my "CD spindle thumbtacked into the wall" headphone stand.


----------



## edriley

mrAdrian,
   
  In response to your question,"Speaker person? So many dampening is going on in the room!", you are correct!
   
  My particular desk configuration is an L-shaped desktop, with shelves above the desktop.  My seat, computer, headphone and speaker amps are in the middle or corner of the L.  There are so many reflective surfaces for the sound to bounce around on that I wanted to dampen down those reflections a bit.  I think there was just too much comb-filtering going on.
   
  I installed the 2" ATS acoustic foam panels you saw in a number of locations.   Here is a photo of one side of the desktop before installing the foam panels:
   
  http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q733/RedCreek9977/ReflectiveDesktopLayoutwithSpeaker_zpsc4c519b7.jpg
   
  Here is the desk configuration with the acoustic panels in place:
   
  http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q733/RedCreek9977/DeskConfiguratiowithAcousticPanels_zps60b33754.jpg
   
  The panels really focused and cleaned up the sound.  It's now more of a monitor type sound, similar to what I hear through my AKG 702's, close, but not quite as detailed.  I don't want to go into too much detail as this probably belongs somewhere in a speaker thread, but I did want to answer your question.  When I find the appropriate spot to post about the speakers and the acoustic panels, I'll gladly do so there.  Anyone have suggestions as to where that should be?


----------



## ngyu

hey guys, been browsing this thread for some time now and decided to finally make my own headphone stand. Its still in progress right now (just started). Just sketched some ideas for the two blocks of wood I have, and then made a render using pro-e.
   
  Let me know what you guys think!
   
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1BuKm_SAoi0MVQ5Q2dxWVg0c0k/edit
   
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1BuKm_SAoi0c2tyaVBRelMxb2M/edit
   
  the 4 holes are for my tube amp
   
  (btw how does one embed pictures into the post?? i click the "insert image" button but all i get is "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again.")


----------



## pdiddypdler

Quote: 





ngyu said:


> (btw how does one embed pictures into the post?? i click the "insert image" button but all i get is "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again.")


 
  By using that button. Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## ngyu

Quote: 





pdiddypdler said:


> By using that button. Not sure what the problem is.


 
  hmm weird. thanks though. i'll just provide links then.


----------



## marcelvdk

Hi all,
   
  what do you guys think of this design?
   
  link (button doesn't seem to work) :http://members.chello.nl/m.vandekamp6/fotos/P1090057_small.jpg
   
  greetz
   
  Marcel


----------



## TrollDragon

Looks good! The top is a little too square for my liking, It's gonna leave marks in your headband... 

DIY amp? Which one? 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## W0lfd0g

Quote: 





edriley said:


> mrAdrian,
> 
> In response to your question,"Speaker person? So many dampening is going on in the room!", you are correct!
> 
> ...


 
   
  This is one sweet piece of furniture, very well arranged too.  I have desk envy!
   
  BTW
   
  Q. Why is there music coming out of Beethoven's grave in reverse?
  A. Because he is still decomposing


----------



## marcelvdk

@Trolldragon;
   
  On top of  the horizontal part i placed a square block of soft foam. The headband rests on the foam, not the wood.
   
  the amp is a harmony design ear 90. I compared it with a burson amp and i found the burson to be a tad darker in sound.


----------



## TrollDragon

All is good then with the foam! The switch and LED of the amp gives it that homemade look that's why I thought it was DIY. Instead of the fine Swedish amp that it is! Just read a review on it, nice.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edriley

Marcel,
   
  I like it and it definitely looks sturdy enough!
   
  The battleship gray paint makes it look like it is made from steel.  I assume it made from wood as steel might be a bit on the heavy side.


----------



## marcelvdk

Yup,
   
  its made from MDF, but the tube is aluminum. 
   
  greets Marcel


----------



## ngyu

Hey guys,
   
  quick update for my stand, just finished cutting out the wood pieces, take a look here: 
   
  https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1BuKm_SAoi0LTZwSmlBQW1mNFk
   
  still trying to figure out how to finish the top piece, thinking of covering it with some velvet, or cloth with a bit of cushioning. let me know how you guys think!


----------



## marcelvdk

Wow, looks really nice. Are you gonna keep de woodcolor of are you gonna paint it?


----------



## ngyu

thanks! i think im gonna spray it black.. its not a particularly nice piece of wood (just some regular pine i had laying around). gotta wait for the rain to go away before i can go ahead with the painting though.....


----------



## ngyu

wooooo finally done! black paint + glossy top coat.
   
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1BuKm_SAoi0aG9SdExQWUZxZWs/edit
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1BuKm_SAoi0VmVOZFRROWZub3c/edit
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1BuKm_SAoi0QThxRnZDMERxUjQ/edit
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1BuKm_SAoi0STVpLXRjZ3YycVU/edit
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1BuKm_SAoi0Si1DVnlxdV92S0U/edit
   
  ended up not covering the top since it came out decently nice already. let me know how you what you guys think!


----------



## Kees

Nice! 
  But you have to be careful with your amp. Maybe a cage?


----------



## ngyu

what do you mean be careful? as in touching the hot components?


----------



## mrAdrian

Very very very nice! I like it a lot, especially with the little tube amp there.
  Quote: 





ngyu said:


> what do you mean be careful? as in touching the hot components?


 
   
  I would be super careful not to melt my cables by having them touching the tube while resting on the stand.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





ngyu said:


> ended up not covering the top since it came out decently nice already. let me know how you what you guys think!


 
   
  That's very cool, gives me an idea for my work desktop amp....


----------



## ngyu

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Very very very nice! I like it a lot, especially with the little tube amp there.
> 
> I would be super careful not to melt my cables by having them touching the tube while resting on the stand.


 
   
  haha thanks! and yeah, thats very true, but fortunately, the cables are routed towards the back, and usually when its sitting on the stand, i'll have the tube off, i just had it on for show =P
   
  Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> That's very cool, gives me an idea for my work desktop amp....


 
   
  yeah, the bravo is a nice little amp. a little too warm (sound wise) in my opinion when i first got it, until i modded it and changed up some components.


----------



## amiracle

Here's my stand. I haven't DIY anything for more than 10 years, I feel like this stand is not  good. Gonna try to make more stand if I have spare time and materials.
   
  Parts: 
  Top - Suzuki RG/RGV motorcycle exhaust pipe cover
  Mid - Honda EX5 motorcycle gear shaft
  Bottom - low class compressed wood


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice! I like it!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edriley

Quote: 





ngyu said:


> wooooo finally done! black paint + glossy top coat.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1BuKm_SAoi0aG9SdExQWUZxZWs/edit
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1BuKm_SAoi0VmVOZFRROWZub3c/edit
> ...


 

 ngyu,
   
  Very nice, slick looking setup!


----------



## ngyu

Quote: 





amiracle said:


> Here's my stand. I haven't DIY anything for more than 10 years, I feel like this stand is not  good. Gonna try to make more stand if I have spare time and materials.
> 
> Parts:
> Top - Suzuki RG/RGV motorcycle exhaust pipe cover
> ...


 
   
  NICE! headphone stand made of motorcycle parts is genius!


----------



## amiracle

Quote: 





ngyu said:


> NICE! headphone stand made of motorcycle parts is genius!


 
  Thank! My father was a motorcycle parts reseller but he was out of business for around 7 years. He didn't sell off the spare parts and still keeping it in store. So I just "steal" few parts to make this stand. I don't know how will he response if he see this later, haha...
   
  I was thinking to get something like this as stand base but there is no more stock


----------



## ngyu

Quote: 





amiracle said:


> Thank! My father was a motorcycle parts reseller but he was out of business for around 7 years. He didn't sell off the spare parts and still keeping it in store. So I just "steal" few parts to make this stand. I don't know how will he response if he see this later, haha...
> 
> I was thinking to get something like this as stand base but there is no more stock


 
  oh man, if you can use that disk brake for a stand.... that'd be so epic. looks sweet.


----------



## ngyu

added back the original acrylic cover for the tube amp to protect it a bit, without taking too much away from the open concept!
   
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1BuKm_SAoi0WmszdS1rY1VMZ3M/edit
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1BuKm_SAoi0R09xMDFNSGhUVnc/edit
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1BuKm_SAoi0LWRiU3ZuQUN2NlE/edit


----------



## weeksy79

Made myself a wall mounted version of my original stand. Darker stain is definitely a winner


----------



## jorich

School was called off due to wind today and while browsing Head-Fi I came across this thread. So I decided to make my own headphone stand.

An hour and a half with a handsaw, sandpaper, a hot glue gun, and some extra wood outta the garage and I ended up with this. I wanna polish it up still so I will post another pic when its all pretty looking. Now I just need some better cans to stick on there


----------



## gdelnegro

Hello guys, 

I saw your stands, and want to make my own. Do you have any tips for me to start the project? I don't have a lot of woodworking experience, but i need some hobby to relax from college and job. 


Thanks


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





gdelnegro said:


> Hello guys,
> I saw your stands, and want to make my own. Do you have any tips for me to start the project? I don't have a lot of woodworking experience, but i need some hobby to relax from college and job.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wood and I don't get along...
  Measure once, measure twice, make careful cuts, doesn't fit or line up, *so beat it into place with a maul*... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I made mine out of copper pipe instead...


----------



## PintoDave

I just recently finished this headphone stand for my only good headphones. Sennheiser HD280 Pro's, detachable cable mod with the original coiled cable. The cable hangs on the hook on the back.
   
  Oak wood with chestnut stain and clear polyurethane coating, felt stick on feet for the base.
   
  http://postimage.org/image/96auwbm8d/
   
  http://postimage.org/image/d7ry1zej1/


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





gdelnegro said:


> Hello guys,
> I saw your stands, and want to make my own. Do you have any tips for me to start the project? I don't have a lot of woodworking experience, but i need some hobby to relax from college and job.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi!
   
  I'd first suggest a good skimming of all the pages in this thread. There's plenty of inspiration and instructions.
   
  Next, ask yourself these questions..
   
  Wallmounted or portable?
  Heavy or Light (depends of the size and weight of your HP's)
  Frequency of use (long or temporary storage)
  Also, take not of the materials and colours involved in you HP. These will guide your decisions on materials used.
   
  For example, my Denon D2000's are matte magnesium and black leather. I chose brushed metal for a base, anodized aluminium for the rod, and a piano black loop from an external monitor. 
   
  Here's the results. Just took the photos


----------



## ngyu

Quote: 





pintodave said:


> I just recently finished this headphone stand for my only good headphones. Sennheiser HD280 Pro's, detachable cable mod with the original coiled cable. The cable hangs on the hook on the back.
> 
> Oak wood with chestnut stain and clear polyurethane coating, felt stick on feet for the base.
> 
> ...


 
  love the sennheiser logo! great work man!


----------



## edriley

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Wood and I don't get along...
> Measure once, measure twice, make careful cuts, doesn't fit or line up, *so beat it into place with a maul*...
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
*TrollDragon,*
   
  That's slick!  I wouldn't mind doing something like that myself.
   
  I don't see any solder at the joints.   Did you just press the pieces together, use some other method, or are you just that good?


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





edriley said:


> *TrollDragon,*
> 
> That's slick!  I wouldn't mind doing something like that myself.
> 
> I don't see any solder at the joints.   Did you just press the pieces together, use some other method, or are you just that good?


 
   
  Hey edriley!
  Thanks, glad you like it. The joints are just too sloppy to stay together by themselves and I thought solder would have looked bad. No matter how careful one is with it there will be a mess on the pipes, so what I used was an epoxy called PC-7 to hold all the joints together.
   
Protective Coating Co. PC-7
   
  They even featured the stand on their site a while back.
The Tools & Stand
   
  The next one I build i am going to try a copper pipe crimp tool to see how well they work.
  I'll also get it lacquered at one of the auto body shops I deal with, spray can lacquer is a "PITA" to use.
  I just drop it off and they can bake on a couple of layers of clear coat. 
   
  It was a fun build, and looks good on the desk. (Or everyone who sees it thinks so) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Be sure to post pics if you decide to put one together.


----------



## gdelnegro

trolldragon said:


> Wood and I don't get along...
> Measure once, measure twice, make careful cuts, doesn't fit or line up, *so beat it into place with a maul*...
> 
> I made mine out of copper pipe instead...




TrollDragon, thanks for the advice, and what a piece of stand you've made, I'll take a look on other materials, that I have laying around here.



d2000 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'd first suggest a good skimming of all the pages in this thread. There's plenty of inspiration and instructions.
> 
> ...




The same here for you D2000, thanks a lot for the advice about what tipe of stand and material to "match" my HP.

As soon as I get something done, I'll post some photos


----------



## mantorkel

Quote: 





d2000 said:


>


 
   
  Wow, that looks amazing! So classy and simple at the same time.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





mantorkel said:


> Wow, that looks amazing! So classy and simple at the same time.


 
  Cheers mate!
   
  I may get round to selling it once i make another one but right now this is my main desktop stand   My bedside one is a solid rod of brushed and lathed steel in the headboard.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





gdelnegro said:


> TrollDragon, thanks for the advice, and what a piece of stand you've made, I'll take a look on other materials, that I have laying around here.
> The same here for you D2000, thanks a lot for the advice about what tipe of stand and material to "match" my HP.
> As soon as I get something done, I'll post some photos


 
  No worries, always glad to help..


----------



## Darknet

This headphone stand reminds me of gallows xD
  lol don't take this offensively please.... its just something that popped up when I saw your headphone stand


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





darknet said:


> This headphone stand reminds me of gallows xD
> lol don't take this offensively please.... its just something that popped up when I saw your headphone stand


 
  No offense taken  Gallows as in the place they hang people?


----------



## D2000

Deleted..
  -SORRY DOUBLE POSTED-


----------



## TrollDragon

jorich said:


>




I thought he ment this one for the gallows... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D2000

trolldragon said:


> I thought he ment this one for the gallows...
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2




Ah yes, that makes much more sense now. Sorry - got confused


----------



## kalbee

Yours reminds me more of a air multiplier, albeit better looking. Good job D2000!


----------



## Prakhar

I just use a modded Hose Hook... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Edit: Not nearly as sexy as some of the stands on this thread though...


----------



## Meddle

Some nice looking stands on here (D2000)...
   
  Anyway, here's my contribution:
   

   

   
   


bonthouse said:


> Finally some pics of the final product:
> 
> The top
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Inspired by Bonthouse's brilliant stand. I really liked the design, just had to make one. 
  As a side note, would anyone be interested in a woodwork-fi thread in the gear-fi section. Be nice i think, a showcase of all things timber.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





meddle said:


> Some nice looking stands on here (D2000)...
> 
> Anyway, here's my contribution:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Cheers Meddle. I love your adaption of Bonthouse's work. I personally prefer your lighter wood finish, it lets the blacks of the gear really be bold


----------



## ngyu

finally got the upload picture feature to work... 

  design on paper
   

  CAD model
   

  rough cut
   

  sanding and painting
   
  Completed!


----------



## D2000

Holy crap ngyu you should be really really proud. 

That is a beautiful stand. 
I love the set up of your source components in the base. Gorgeous gorgeous work. Looks very high quality. I also did a CAD model of my next design which im actually going to be puttting together today  it really helps get a scope of things hey. 

I'll share the results this evening


----------



## ngyu

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Holy crap ngyu you should be really really proud.
> That is a beautiful stand.
> I love the set up of your source components in the base. Gorgeous gorgeous work. Looks very high quality. I also did a CAD model of my next design which im actually going to be puttting together today
> 
> ...


 
   
  thanks man! it was pretty quick, the design, cutting, sanding, and assembly only took about a day, the long part was waiting for the bad weather to go away before I could prime it, paint it, and top coat it. I was thinking of going wood stain before, but the quality of the wood that I have is pretty crap, so not worth showing off. 
   
  looking forward to yours!


----------



## Meddle

Quote: 





ngyu said:


> finally got the upload picture feature to work...
> 
> design on paper
> 
> ...


 
   
  Now thats just sleek (and well executed by the looks of it). Nice work.


----------



## Henkali

About ten minute job, with a "help" of 3½ and 2 year olds. Those black shelves from Ikea were a bit scratchy, but it's ok. Those shelves are more or less hollow inside, so I'm not expecting long life for this stand anyway. Next one will take less space from table, I got some simple ideas from that thread. This was just something to do on Sunday morning with parts already found from apartment.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





ngyu said:


> Completed!


 
  What's your amp/source component mounted on the base called? It's beautiful. Where did you get it from and what price


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





henkali said:


> About ten minute job, with a "help" of 3½ and 2 year olds. Those black shelves from Ikea were a bit scratchy, but it's ok. Those shelves are more or less hollow inside, so I'm not expecting long life for this stand anyway. Next one will take less space from table, I got some simple ideas from that thread. This was just something to do on Sunday morning with parts already found from apartment.


 
  Not a bad 10 minute job at all buddy  Nice use of the metal handles against the black. I bet the HP's are easy to come on and off (a must for me)


----------



## D2000

As promised here's my latest creation.​  ​   
 ​  ​  ​ ​   

 Made of Australian Spotted Gum and weighing in at 12.2kgs!​ This thing couldn't get any more solid.​ There's virtually no movement of the stand when retrieving or depositing the D2K's, which aren't  exactly light.​ The metal handles are lathed out of aluminum and I bought the stainless steel cable management knobs.​ It also has little rubber feet for grip, though it's unlikely to slide. ​  ​ I'm yet to decide what to finish the surface with. Definitely not an oil; that'll ruin the headphones. ​ Maybe a lacquer and then varnish.​  ​ Thoughts?​  ​ *On a side note, if anyone wants one made I'm opening up the option of commissions *​


----------



## dxanex

Subscribed. I love these designs


----------



## TrollDragon

Excellent work D2000!
Knobs everywhere... I'd like one made but the 12kg shipping charge would be a killer! 

5 coats of lacquer sanded between each coat to give it that gym floor sheen. Amazing!

Great job!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Excellent work D2000!
> Knobs everywhere... I'd like one made but the 12kg shipping charge would be a killer!
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the feedback TD,
   
  I'll keep that advice in mind when coating it later this week (maybe even today if the weather clears up).
  You're not wrong about the shipping - it costs about $150 AUD as a baseline internationally...via SeaShipping *NOT *Airmail =P Airmail starts at around $200.
  Still, I'd like to think that there may be someone who wants one enough.


----------



## ngyu

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> What's your amp/source component mounted on the base called? It's beautiful. Where did you get it from and what price


 
  its a Bravo Audio V2 12AU7 tube amp found here: http://bravoaudio.com/bravo2.html. I picked it up for only around $60 shipped on ebay, but the parts on it are garbage and out of spec. I modded it with higher end audio parts found in some other forum, cost totalling to around $40 in parts, mainly consisted of audio grade caps, better power regulators and mosfets and a few resistors/trimpots. but yeah, that amp is beautiful (and sounds amazing), especially for the price I paid. =)
   
  its just my amp, my source is actually coming from my computer, through an ASUS Xonar Essence STX, with a new set of opamps =P


----------



## ngyu

Quote: 





meddle said:


> Now thats just sleek (and well executed by the looks of it). Nice work.


 
  thanks man!


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





ngyu said:


> its a Bravo Audio V2 12AU7 tube amp found here: http://bravoaudio.com/bravo2.html. I picked it up for only around $60 shipped on ebay, but the parts on it are garbage and out of spec. I modded it with higher end audio parts found in some other forum, cost totalling to around $40 in parts, mainly consisted of audio grade caps, better power regulators and mosfets and a few resistors/trimpots. but yeah, that amp is beautiful (and sounds amazing), especially for the price I paid. =)
> 
> its just my amp, my source is actually coming from my computer, through an ASUS Xonar Essence STX, with a new set of opamps =P


 
  Cheers thanks very much mate. It sure looks good and hopefully sounds just as good. There's plenty of room on my latest stand to fit it.


----------



## ngyu

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Cheers thanks very much mate. It sure looks good and hopefully sounds just as good. There's plenty of room on my latest stand to fit it.


 
  Nice yeah, I just saw your stand. Looks sick man. I think you should go with a more vibrant stain finish on it to show off the grains. maybe a light golden/brown. Otherwise, go with a bolder dark brown, almost red/chocolate. I think those will look best. and if all else fails, black!


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





ngyu said:


> Nice yeah, I just saw your stand. Looks sick man. I think you should go with a more vibrant stain finish on it to show off the grains. maybe a light golden/brown. Otherwise, go with a bolder dark brown, almost red/chocolate. I think those will look best. and if all else fails, black!


 
  I was thinking the same thing too - definitely darker, like say milk chocolate-ish... Thanks for the feedback man


----------



## Henkali

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Not a bad 10 minute job at all buddy  Nice use of the metal handles against the black. I bet the HP's are easy to come on and off (a must for me)


 
   
  Thanks. Now that I compared mine version with yours, I just remembered what my father used to say. "Whenever you create something, make it so that nobody asks 'how long did it take to make it' but 'Who made it?'. Very nice work from you.
   
  And yes, now I can get my headphones easily on and off


----------



## D2000

I really like that saying from your father. It stands true for many people on this forum. Most of their work is very recognizable and being counted like that means a lot to me.


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





henkali said:


> "Whenever you create something, make it so that nobody asks 'how long did it take to make it' but 'Who made it?'. Very nice work from you.
> 
> And yes, now I can get my headphones easily on and off


 
   
  Hits me as it applies to basically every single assignment I've handed in! @@


----------



## Prod

Whoa killer thread. I might just have a project for this Thanksgiving break. Will post pics if I build something worthy.


----------



## shamanstar

I just got done making my stand.  I've been working on it for a few days but have been fighting the urge to post it until it was finished.  It is pretty simple with the Ikea shelf ends, a drawer pull from home depot, and some aluminum strips for the base.  Getting the finish to look decent was the only complicated part of this project.  I have a line of jewelry that I make out of nuts and washers and that is what you see decorating the stand.


----------



## TrollDragon

Incredible looking stand! I like the decorative accessories.

Good to see some Ultrasone love as well. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shamanstar

Thanks! I love those Ultrasone cans! The Senns in the back are the MM550s which are also great. This thread inspired me to give them a more prominent location on my desk. I just got a new Mac Mini and 24" monitor to replace my MacBook Pro so my whole desk setup changed. I think I am going to keep this stand on top of the Mac mini. They look pretty nice together


----------



## TrollDragon

That would be an excellent topper for a mini. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTRagnarok




----------



## savagetuna

Been doing some research into making my own stand and I ran across this http://www.captjackspiratehats.com/skullhatstands.htm.
   
  Bit pricey for me but still awesome haha, I've only made it about 40 pages back on this thread but im kinda surprised there aren't many hat stands being used.
   
  My project is coming soon hopefully... along with my new headphones


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

any advice in how to go about glass enclosures?


----------



## D2000

kamijoismyhero said:


> any advice in how to go about plastic enclosures?




How do you mean enclosed?


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

ohh I meant glass x|
   
  headphone stand + glass enclosure to keep off dust much like displays where people get to "look but dont touch" type of thing, I have experience in metal and woodwork but not much in glass


----------



## PintoDave

You could probably have an exotic glass company blow a jar of glass to your specs


----------



## TrollDragon

Way back in this thread there are a set of Grado 325's I believe on a stand under a Bell Jar. Looks very good.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jcolon

Quote: 





meddle said:


> Now thats just sleek (and well executed by the looks of it). Nice work.


 
  Dude, what is that tube amp? that thing looks boss!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





jcolon said:


> Dude, what is that tube amp? that thing looks boss!


 
  Looks like from the name on the cover, its a Bravo Audio.
  http://bravoaudio.com/bravo2.html


----------



## DutchGFX

My dad bought a few horns and antlers last year, and i decided to use one for my holder. It is an authentic cow horn . I used Body-Filler, with a wood piece with a nail through it, used the body filler to put it in the horn, and screwed it into my wall. I like it alot, so tell me what you all think 
   
   
  Pictures:


----------



## Prakhar

dutchgfx said:


> My dad bought a few horns and antlers last year, and i decided to use one for my holder. It is an authentic cow horn . I used Body-Filler, with a wood piece with a nail through it, used the body filler to put it in the horn, and screwed it into my wall. I like it alot, so tell me what you all think
> 
> 
> Pictures:




Nice!


----------



## dxanex

^ very unique. I love it...


----------



## Heathen999

Very nice DutchGFX, original for sure and very nice looking!


----------



## kskwerl

pintodave said:


> You could probably have an exotic glass company blow a jar of glass to your specs


that would be crazy


----------



## kalbee

dutchgfx said:


> My dad bought a few horns and antlers last year, and i decided to use one for my holder. It is an authentic cow horn . I used Body-Filler, with a wood piece with a nail through it, used the body filler to put it in the horn, and screwed it into my wall. I like it alot, so tell me what you all think



Quite awesome 
Though kind of freaky having a long pointy object protruding off the wall--and headphones sitting on them.
Just don't trip in its vicinity!


----------



## DutchGFX

Thanks all for the comments, I see you all like it , makes me happy


----------



## whiteshadow001

Does anyone know if the IKEA hack headphone stand pegs put any stress on the headphone pads? If they do I'm going to make a contoured top to the stand that fits the shape of the headband.


----------



## TrollDragon

I personally like a contoured top, or at least two pegs spaced apart to distribute the weight.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kskwerl

trolldragon said:


> I personally like a contoured top, or at least two pegs spaced apart to distribute the weight.
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2




This is off topic but I use tapatalk 2 and head-fi must have upgraded their mobile site and its really nice I prefer over using tapatalk


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> This is off topic but I use tapatalk 2 and head-fi must have upgraded their mobile site and its really nice I prefer over using tapatalk


 
  I love it, better than the browser on the phone, it has some little idiosyncrasies but the main thing is it's very quick.


----------



## Jcolon

Quote: 





ngyu said:


> finally got the upload picture feature to work...
> 
> design on paper
> 
> ...


 
  Dude any chance you could share those designs? I would like to have one as beautiful as that!


----------



## kalbee

whiteshadow001 said:


> Does anyone know if the* IKEA hack headphone stand pegs* put any stress on the headphone pads? If they do I'm going to make a contoured top to the stand that fits the shape of the headband.



Link/pictures!


----------



## whiteshadow001

BTW I've been on here for quite some time but I've never really posted until now Haha. Kinda new to these forums. This will my first ever DIY project and I was wondering if anyone had any advice to give me when I make this stand.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ngyu

Quote: 





jcolon said:


> Dude any chance you could share those designs? I would like to have one as beautiful as that!


 
   
  haha yeah sure, how do you want them? what program do you use? They're currently in pro-e parts and assemblies. and as for your earlier question, yeah trolldragon got it right. its a bravo v2 12AU7 tube amp, but most of the important components have been replaced with much higher quality parts.


----------



## Darknet

trolldragon said:


> I thought he ment this one for the gallows...
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2




yeah that was the one I meant xD thanks for clarifying sorry couldn't reply earlier...haven't been on in a while


----------



## kskwerl

This is a great thread, I'll use some of these idea for my computer at work!


----------



## Jcolon

Quote: 





ngyu said:


> haha yeah sure, how do you want them? what program do you use? They're currently in pro-e parts and assemblies. and as for your earlier question, yeah trolldragon got it right. its a bravo v2 12AU7 tube amp, but most of the important components have been replaced with much higher quality parts.


 
  The file format wont really matter for me. I will make a fiberglass model of it with a program called pepakura.
  Thanks!
  J.


----------



## D2000

trolldragon said:


> I personally like a contoured top, or at least two pegs spaced apart to distribute the weight.
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2




That was my thinking too..


----------



## f iDeL

Hi m8s! I just finished my DIY Headphone Stand...
  I hope you like it!


----------



## mrAdrian

Wow, raising the bar. That looks lovely
   
  And most importantly, it only fits one headphone. Ladies and Gentlemen, my last piece of advice...
   
   

   
  Do not make headphone stands that can take too many headphones...
   

  One extra to stay in my bedroom, waiting to be filled...


----------



## hdufour

Quote: 





f idel said:


> Hi m8s! I just finished my DIY Headphone Stand...
> I hope you like it!


 
   
  The second I saw that I hoped it glowed...then it did!  Amazing job!  Now, what did you use...


----------



## f iDeL

Thanks a lot guys! 
   
  I used the plexi from this ceiling light...
  http://www.wayfair.co.uk/Alt-Lucialternative-Bulb-S-Pendant-FDX1068.html
  and the only reason I did it, it was because I had a spare one from an RMA
   
  Then I used a rosette and I made two holes to fit the plexi and I also made 3+3 holes to fit 3+3 leds from each side of the plexi...
  Oh I forgot. I also sleeved the power cable


----------



## Nixon

£430 might be just a touch out of my price range to recreate this


----------



## hdufour

Impressive use of bad/RMA stuff....might have to find something ikea like to replicate this with...


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





f idel said:


> Hi m8s! I just finished my DIY Headphone Stand...
> I hope you like it!


 
   
  Amazing and inspiring!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Lol I just found this thread. My stand is my screen. I have no room for a headphone stand.


----------



## TrollDragon

tjj226 angel said:


> Lol I just found this thread. My stand is my screen. I have no room for a headphone stand.




Totally unacceptable... One MUST make room for a stand(s) 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## f iDeL

Thanks a lot guys! I'm very glad you like it!!


----------



## 4ND3R5

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> Paying homage to an old head-fi favorite. Just picked this up for $6 at my local home depot. Not exactly DIY, I know, but so cheap it might as well be xD
> 
> 
> 
> Kojaku


 

 Just picked one of these up from a local hardware store, cost me 2€ and works like a treat. Thanks for the tip 
 And kudos on the Grados, just read the review on Innerfidelity.


----------



## 4ND3R5

Quote: 





kamijoismyhero said:


> ohh I meant glass x|
> 
> headphone stand + glass enclosure to keep off dust much like displays where people get to "look but dont touch" type of thing, I have experience in metal and woodwork but not much in glass


 

 You might want to look for glass clock covers, plenty of different sizes around, and having grown up next to one I can tell you that they are quite prone to breaking 
   
  edit: typo


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Quote: 





4nd3r5 said:


> You might want to look for glass clock covers, plenty of different sizes around, and having grown up next to one I can tell you that they are quite prone to breaking
> 
> edit: typo


 
  hah, I was actually doing it already, will update if successful


----------



## 4ND3R5

Quote: 





kamijoismyhero said:


> hah, I was actually doing it already, will update if successful


 

 Nice 
  
  "clock glass dome" gives pretty nice google results 
  I'd recommend the acrylic ones, can't really tell from the glass ones without touching and can take a lot more abuse than the real glass ones.
   
  And we need pics when done


----------



## Headzone

Here's my new diy stand.. Weights in about 7kg 
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





headzone said:


> Here's my new diy stand.. Weights in about 7kg


 
  Very nice job!
  Good for arm curls as well when the cans are off it.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





headzone said:


> Here's my new diy stand.. Weights in about 7kg


 
  It looked smaller in the first photo. Then you put the Stax on them and I understood why it weighs 7kg. Looks great though.


----------



## tdunks

Here is one me and a buddy made for my 3 sets:


----------



## Heathen999

Very nice Headzone & tdunks!!


----------



## Iamnothim

tdunks said:


> Here is one me and a buddy made for my 3 sets:



+1
Nice


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





tdunks said:


> Here is one me and a buddy made for my 3 sets:


 

 Nice collection!


----------



## ngyu

Quote: 





tdunks said:


> Here is one me and a buddy made for my 3 sets:


 
   
  ahhhh nice stand (and headphones!) the k550 is my next target hahaha. love the cable wrapping posts.


----------



## KimLaroux

Before, I had the hooks screwed to the bookcase itself, but it was getting too crowded and unpractical. So one day I stormed the shed and picked up whatever was laying around. I simply screwed it to the bookcase trough holes that were already in it. Nothing to cut, nothing to drill. Quick and dirty. It's a lot more practical now.
   
  The hooks are left-over hardware for wardrobe poles. Cheap poles come with a metal hook meant to be screwed to the shelf over the pole, in the middle, so it doesn't bend.
   

   
  We never use those because shelves are not strong enough to make a difference, they usually bend under their own load. I cut the hook off and covered this edge with a bent piece of rubber held with duct tape.
   
  Quick and dirty, and it didn't cost me a dime. Starving students have to make do with what they've got.


----------



## solstice15

I wanted to use as little real estate as possible so I got these from Ikea:
   
  http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60152590/
   
  I'm pretty happy with the result


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





solstice15 said:


> I wanted to use as little real estate as possible so I got these from Ikea:
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60152590/
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the result


 

 Solid choice. My friend did that as well and that was my original intention... until it came to me that I'd have to spend quite a few meal worth of money to get enough of those to hang my collection.


----------



## cssarrow

Who here has done some wall mounts using Guitar Racks?
   
  I have four, but think they're pretty ugly when just screwed onto drywall. Perhaps better if screwed to a wooden backplate, then to the wall would look more appealing?
   
*Tim*


----------



## TrollDragon

A nice edge on a piece of oak with the router. Would make a good backing for the guitar holder IMHO.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrollDragon

Double post...


----------



## craigtone

Made this out of solid walnut with a beeswax finish.


----------



## Zaagtand

Hi, this is my new headphone stand a colleague made for me, very happy with the result! Perfectly fits the T1.


----------



## bob439

Thanks to the thread, I quickly made myself a few options. Had to share.
  Couple cost nothing and the third close to nothing, pretty pleased with them.
  And I cant attach the pics   any suggestions on how to.
  thanks


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





bob439 said:


> Thanks to the thread, I quickly made myself a few options. Had to share.
> Couple cost nothing and the third close to nothing, pretty pleased with them.
> And I cant attach the pics   any suggestions on how to.
> thanks


 

 You don't have enough posts yet to allow you picture uploads.


----------



## bob439

Gotye, Looks like I have enough posts now to attach pics.
  A poor man's attempt, bought a hose holder and wrapped it in soft foam.
  like I said earlier its a fatal urge to share my attempts.
   
   
   
   

   
  and .....


----------



## paara

My father made me this for christmast. Love it
   
   

   
   

  Sorry about the mess, I am moving.


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





paara said:


> My father made me this for christmast. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sick!


----------



## TrollDragon

Amazing paara!
Very nice work!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kees

Quote: 





paara said:


> My father made me this for christmast. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Absolutely great!


----------



## Deathdeisel

Wow that wood work is exceptional! Im jealous.


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





bob439 said:


> Gotye, Looks like I have enough posts now to attach pics.
> A poor man's attempt, bought a hose holder and wrapped it in soft foam.
> like I said earlier its a fatal urge to share my attempts.


 
   
  Quote: 





paara said:


> My father made me this for christmast. Love it
> 
> 
> Sorry about the mess, I am moving.


 
   
  Some awesome headphone stands in this thread, you people continue to impress me!
   
*bob439*
  Very nice Katana stand idea, very original - it would go really well with some Japanese headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
*paara*
  This carved wooden stand is just to die for, such amazing craftsmanship. Would you accept me as your adopted brother just so I can have a Xmas present like that?


----------



## willmax

This one is my take on improving the already versatile Rubbermaid Hose Hook.
  Hope you guys like it.


----------



## nick n

^ great extension idea! How did you do that?
   
  My Uncle sent me over surprise stand he whipped up from spare pieces as he called them. Baltic Birch ply finished with a Watco oil. Left it up to me about the black pipe, I may consider using some birch veneer on it oiled to match the rest, possibly a disc of veneer over the hole also, not sure for now. Either way it's a beast, completely unexpected.
   I put some custom orthodynamic cans on it for a size reference ( Audio Technica AT-7xx series headset )
  Now to find it a home.


----------



## willmax

Thanks nick n, I'm happy you liked my idea it happened almost by accident.
  I had some left over paper tubes at work so I took a couple home and was thinking which size I was going to use for my headphone stand. Initially I thought of using only one tube at a time, but just so it happens that when I put them together they fitted perfectly inside and hold in place without mocking around. I used it like that for a while, only recently I had time to put a vinyl finish to it.


----------



## TrollDragon

Excellent idea, adds some height to the hose stand as well.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x2turbo

I was inspired by this thread to build my own stand. I had some scrap black walnut laying around and figured I could use some practice with mortise and tenons. Pretty simple design but it turned out well.
   
  http://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww64/turbox2/DSCN0832_zpsa9e9b59d.jpg
   
  4 coats of tung oil followed by a couple coats of hard wax.
   
  I've been selling off some vintage equipment I've restored in order to buy an amp and headphone combo. Raised ~$2500 so far and am leaning towards a Woo Audio amp, not sure of headphones yet. But that's for another thread. I'm sure there are lots of people here that would love to help me spend my money.


----------



## TrollDragon

Very nice, I always liked walnut. It seems that's big enough for 4 headphones... $2500+++ you say... 

Welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x2turbo

Thanks TrollDragon.
   
  It will fit 3 comfortably. 4 depending how big they are. I have Denon AHD2000 and Sony MDR-V6s that I bought back in the 80's to go with my Walkman Cassette player. (dating myself)
   
  You'd think $2500 would be enough, but when you put an amp, DAC and headphones together it adds up fast!!


----------



## mrAdrian

Sr009 + woo?


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Excellent idea, adds some height to the hose stand as well.
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


 

 I actually thought about it but I don't see the need with my current headphone line up, even when using two headphones at a time the stand is still quite stable.
  Maybe if I had some heavy weight orthodynamics it would possibly be an issue


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Not exactly a "DIY" for me. I just found this laying around and it worked. I'm not even exactly sure what it is or where it came from, LOL. It's some kind of container/stand for drill bits/screws/nails, etc. I may try and find something else but this works for me right now.


----------



## Gnomeplay

Little something I threw together after trying to shop for headphone stands/CD racks etc. Figured why not toss the ideas together and make a nice all-in-one. Soon to be added is the Mjolnir on the second shelf and the LCD2 on the rack . Also hoping to fill that bottom shelf up a bit! 
   
  Things aren't actually as lopsided as they look in the picture. Something about the angle. Was sure to measure twice!





   
  And the cable hooks on the side.(Poor image quality.)


----------



## TrollDragon

Some nice Schiit on that second shelf already... and more Schiit on the way.
  Too Fine!


----------



## AK7579

Not DIY by me but I was lucky enough to win a stand from Hieutrung! It's a work of art!


----------



## TrollDragon

Very Nice!
  Join the Hieutrung Headphone Stand Club!
  His stuff has excellent workmanship, I won one from him as well!


----------



## enoyzzaj

Here is a dual purpose one (link below).  I made a cartridge/headshell display case out of an acrylic software display case, and a piece of wood in the bottom with holes (and notches) drilled in it so the headshells would stand upright.  It sits on an old record clamp, and an old display tile.
   
Dual Purpose Headphone Holder


----------



## nick n

posted it up for you. And welcome to Head-fi!


----------



## enoyzzaj

nick n:
   
  Thanks.  I appreciate it.
   
  I've tried to "Insert Image" but it keeps telling me "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again."
   
  I have another headphone holder that I'll post pics of tomorrow, plus I'm getting some HD 598's tomorrow in the mail, so hopefully I'll figure out the inserting of photos. (and/or I'll search for instructions on how to do it).
   
  And I have 2 or 3 other ideas on ones that I'll DIY.  Give me a week or so and I'll have those done.
   
  Just now getting back into vinyl...


----------



## KimLaroux

The forum won't let you post pictures because you don't have enough posts yet. It's a security feature to fight spam bots.
   
  You have to go spam a few threads before you can post pictures.


----------



## enoyzzaj

Will do.  Thanks.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

If anyone in Canada is interested, I managed to pick this up at IKEA a couple of days ago. I think it is a paper towel holder of sorts.



   


 I just wrapped the top of it with some electrical tape so it wasn't as slippery and my a900x's are pretty happy with it. The stand itself was a whopping $9.99 and the tape was about a $1.50.


----------



## enoyzzaj

Here's a stand that I'll use for a while now that the hockey lockout has ended.


----------



## crazyg0od33

^^^ better if it was the rangers  ^^^
  but i like it a lot!


----------



## enoyzzaj

Quote: 





crazyg0od33 said:


> ^^^ better if it was the rangers  ^^^
> but i like it a lot!


 
   
  To each his own.  Go Wings!
   
  Got a pair of HD 598's in the mail yesterday.  I was looking around for another hockey related headphone holder and came up with this.  I just need to add a nice wooden base to it.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





enoyzzaj said:


> Here's a stand that I'll use for a while now that the hockey lockout has ended.


 
   
  Quote: 





crazyg0od33 said:


> ^^^ better if it was the rangers  ^^^
> but i like it a lot!


 
   
  Quote: 





enoyzzaj said:


> To each his own.  Go Wings!
> 
> Got a pair of HD 598's in the mail yesterday.  I was looking around for another hockey related headphone holder and came up with this.  I just need to add a nice wooden base to it.


 
   
  All I have to say to this nonsense is:  GO PENS!


----------



## andsor

This is my new rack for head-fi gear. Made from 2 and 2 1/4" oak. The headphone stands are removeable and can slide on top of the sides.


----------



## Henkali

Andsor, that is cool. I have thought somewhat similar setup, but so that my laptop and USB-powered DAC/amp with stand for my headphones were in it and whole package would be easy to take to couch.


----------



## andsor

Thanks. Looks a bit empty on the picture though. Currently testing out Matrix Mini-i and Audio GD Fun with a few different op-amps, so an updated picture will be comming soon. Also the headphone stands have been treated with the same stain as the wood.

Haven't seen many builds/designs of this kind of setup. Saw one once, believe it was here on the forum, which was what gave inspiration to the design.


----------



## Cakensaur

I use my HD650 box to place my.. well.. HD650's and AKG Q701's.
  does this count? x)


----------



## StinkFury

I don't believe I'm as passionate about audio as you guys but I thought some of you may still appreciate my DIY stand.

http://i.imgur.com/7Krt3.jpg
   
http://i.imgur.com/HNsTl.jpg
   
  I'll give details of how they were made if anyone's interested.


----------



## whoelse




----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> The most awesome of all...


 

 Thanks.  ^_^


----------



## FOXY




----------



## kskwerl

Very nice ^


----------



## DutchGFX

My second take. First take was the Horn on the wall, as many of you have seen. Problem is, that only held 1 headphone comfortably. So I found some wood downstairs, got some cloth from my grandma's house, and whipped up a stand. Waiting for the Stain and Polyurethane to dry was honestly, the hardest part of this whole thing.


----------



## Wolf of Grey

Hi everyone! New member here, and I just joined to say how impressed I am at the craftsmanship I see here.
   
  First, a little background. I received a set of Sennheiser RS160 headphones for Christmas, and while they're great headphones, they don't come with a stand or case or anything. Since I want these to last a long time, I started searching for ideas on stands. Being rather frugal, I'd rather build something than buy it, and I stumbled across this thread. So I thought I'd try something, and here's the result.
   
  (Hope the links work.)
   
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-qKh_GxWvSjI/UPM4Y6o-gVI/AAAAAAAACYU/Yfi71Na0cUc/s640/DSCF0298.JPG
   
  And here's the build log:
   
https://picasaweb.google.com/109584068352395604406/HeadphoneStand?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCNSE47ifqv7JOA&feat=directlink


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice job! I like it!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deathdeisel

Wow what a new and fresh way to do a stand. Simple yet very elegant. Very nice.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm looking into building one or more of my own stands and I really want to say that I love all of these and hope my own can be half as good as the ones Ive seen so far


----------



## Wolf of Grey

Thanks, guys. It was a lot of fun to design and build. Best of all, I was using stuff I just had sitting around, so it didn't cost anything. I designed and discarded about half a dozen different ideas, but this is the one I kept tinkering with, and I'm really happy with the result. I hope it gives others some ideas of their own to play with.


----------



## bob439

I can't appreciate enough, how much fun and inspirational it has been going this thread. I have enough mechanisms to hang my headphones but cant get enough of em. so I keep coming back to this thread for ideas, its refreshing
  I made another attempt and hope this counts.
   
   

 
   
 

   
  Btw the attempt was to drive past IKEA ...


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





bob439 said:


> I can't appreciate enough, how much fun and inspirational it has been going this thread. I have enough mechanisms to hang my headphones but cant get enough of em. so I keep coming back to this thread for ideas, its refreshing
> I made another attempt and hope this counts.
> 
> Btw the attempt was to drive past IKEA ...


 
  Cute headphone hook!
   
  You can never have enough headphone stands, after all, what if you buy new headphones?


----------



## dscythe

made the stand out of some re-purposed wood. My first attempt at making anything since high school wood shop


----------



## enoyzzaj

Quote: 





tangster said:


> You can never have enough headphone stands, after all, what if you buy new headphones?


 
   
  You can never have enough headphones.


----------



## FuzzyD

I was at the Container Store and thought that either of these paper towel holders would work and look pretty good. $20 each.
   
  The first one looks better but doesn't spread the contact out very much on the headband.
   

   
   

   
  This might work too, or it might be too short.


----------



## lyticale

My selfmade headphone stand - named "Vela".

 Click to enlarge!​ 

​


----------



## Tangster

Mug stands ftw. Not as classy as a lot of the home made ones, but it'll do for now.
   

   
   


lyticale said:


> My selfmade headphone stand - named "Vela".​  ​


 
   
  Nice touch with the jack holder!


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





lyticale said:


> My selfmade headphone stand - named "Vela".
> 
> Click to enlarge!​
> 
> ​


 
  That looks very good!


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





mani ath 87 said:


> If anyone in Canada is interested, I managed to pick this up at IKEA a couple of days ago. I think it is a paper towel holder of sorts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  If you got a Build-A-Bear nearby, their "Bear Stand"s are $5, and already rubberized on top. Also height adjustable.

   

  Obviously position in 1st pic not suitable for heavier headphones.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Wow! Nice find. I just picked up a pack of those folding hooks that you hang on the wall from ikea. I love them so far.


----------



## steeveejee

brand new here this is my fist post on this forum
  here is my first attempt 
  i used copper mainly because i already had everything but the insulation
   
  http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t230/natas2k7/audio/2013-01-18_21-28-12_393_zps76f1cdf5.jpg


----------



## raulhim

I have been following this thread for a while now, first attempt to DIY headphone "stand" , not perfect but does the trick!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





steeveejee said:


> brand new here this is my fist post on this forum
> here is my first attempt
> i used copper mainly because i already had everything but the insulation


 

  Nice Job!
  Let me post that up for you steeveejee!
   
  I can seriously relate to a copper stand


----------



## FuzzyD

You could use the smaller LEGO head and the 1x1 brick as a headphone stand. I just personally don't like the idea of the pads pressing against something all the time. The LEGO head is about the size of kid's head.
   

   
  Here's a stand I've been working on. I found this _thing_ (I have no idea what it is) at the Habitat for Humanity for $4 and thought it had headphone stand potential. There's all kinds of old junk at that place that could be made into something cool.
   

   
   
   
  Polished up and cleaned off. I also used my rotary sander to flatten this hump in the middle a little.

   
   
  I used a foam texture paint roller over top a piece piping insulation for the band part. I will probably add some glue in between to close the gap between the two foams.

   
  I'm thinking I may spray paint the black base and the black pastic on the rods as well. Maybe a brushed aluminum or navy blue to match the HiFiMans.
   
  It's kind of odd looking for sure but it was a fun little project.


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





fuzzyd said:


> It's kind of odd looking for sure but it was a fun little project.


 
  Odd looking?
  More like awesome looking!
   
  Might I ask what kind of texture roller is that? Maybe I don't go to the hardware store enough but that's a first time seeing for me!


----------



## FuzzyD

This...
   
  http://www.lowes.com/pd_336563-28868-8832_0__?productId=3583294&Ntt=texture+roller&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dtexture%2Broller&facetInfo=
   
  I cut it with a knife. I wish it fit all the way around but it's not big enough.


----------



## dogwan

Quote: 





fuzzyd said:


> Here's a stand I've been working on. I found this _thing_ (I have no idea what it is) at the Habitat for Humanity for $4 and thought it had headphone stand potential. There's all kinds of old junk at that place that could be made into something cool.


 
   
  It's a drill guide for using a hand drill as makeshift drill press. It's missing a few pieces.Here's a pic of a similar item.


----------



## mrAdrian

You are wrong. It is the Sokyoku Hill in Bleach.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> You are wrong. It is the Sokyoku Hill in Bleach.


 
  lmao!


----------



## enoyzzaj

Here is the "_Tap Handle of the Week_" headphone stand.  Cheers!


----------



## DutchGFX

Quote: 





> Here is the "_Tap Handle of the Week_" headphone stand.  Cheers!


 
  Mail that to me por favor


----------



## Darknet

Well.... These stands are soon much better than all those store bought stands haha good job people....

I'm currently working on a stand but it might take another headphone stand if weeks because I have finals right now but I'll pay pictures when I'm done!


----------



## PintoDave

Just finished this stand out of stuff I had on hand. Poplar wood with Red Oak dowel for the pillars. Early American stain with high gloss polyurethane finish. Nothing special, but it's better than the headphones sitting around on the desk!


----------



## kskwerl

^ very nice and very nice cans as well


----------



## PintoDave

That you kskwerl, they have been my obsession for the past few months.


----------



## enoyzzaj

Quote: 





dutchgfx said:


> Mail that to me por favor


 
   
  Stay tuned for next week's.....


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





enoyzzaj said:


> Here is the "_Tap Handle of the Week_" headphone stand.  Cheers!


 
   
  That's awesome (especially since I'm a huge craft beer fan).


----------



## Tristan944

My $9 headphone stand/holder. Bought the PVC bushing at Home Depot and used Velcro to attach it. 
   
  I typed in the sku number from my receipt for the bushing into the Home Depot website and the item on
  the website looks different than what I bought. But it would probably function the same for this purpose.

 http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25ecodZ5yc1vZ12kx/R-100347661/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=nibco&storeId=10051#.UQBfzCdMNBk


----------



## bob439

this one came to my rescue
   
http://www.homedepot.com/Plumbing/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbqewZ12kx/R-100192411/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


----------



## AppleDappleman

I 





d2000 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'd first suggest a good skimming of all the pages in this thread. There's plenty of inspiration and instructions.
> 
> ...


 I must ask, what did you use to make this?


----------



## kopral 21

Quote: 





enoyzzaj said:


> Here is the "_Tap Handle of the Week_" headphone stand.  Cheers!


 
   
  look great..


----------



## willmax

I've got all my headphones hanging in front of me. 
  It feels great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very practical to have them within my arms reach.


----------



## steeveejee

Thanks TrollDragon!


----------



## AK7579

That's a nice setup Willmax!


----------



## D2000

appledappleman said:


> I
> I must ask, what did you use to make this?




Hey,

Thanks for asking. The materials weren't purchasable from any store. I scrounged around the clothes store I work casually at (ESPRIT) and they had the base as a part of the old sign fixture/fittings. The rod was also part of it. 

The black plastic circle was from my Asus MS246 external monitor stand. Since the screen is now wallmounted I don't use it anymore. 

A screw joins all of them together and the bottom has a rubber base so it won't move or slide. 

Presto!


----------



## TrollDragon

I was wondering where the round part came from. Nice repurposing job! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## merkil

Here is a couple copper stands I made by getting inspired from this thread.
   
  Thanks guys!


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





merkil said:


> Here is a couple copper stands I made by getting inspired from this thread.
> 
> Thanks guys!


 
   
  Interesting, never thought of setting the asgard on its end. How do the HE-400s sound with it btw?


----------



## merkil

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Interesting, never thought of setting the asgard on its end. How do the HE-400s sound with it btw?


 
   
   
  I do it to save space. It is recommend by Schiit to place the headphone jack at the bottom if you do stand it on its end to create efficient heat transfer. 
   
  The 400s sound good with it I must say. I was using the e11 before and I think the Asgard gives it a slightly cleaner sound in the lower end although the e11 was alright for a portable amp.


----------



## enoyzzaj

_Here is the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  Cheers!_


----------



## TrollDragon

merkil said:


> Here is a couple copper stands I made by getting inspired from this thread.
> 
> Thanks guys!




Very nice!
I just love me some copper stands. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





willmax said:


> I've got all my headphones hanging in front of me.
> It feels great!
> 
> 
> ...


 
  this is the sweetest setup!


----------



## GrindingThud

Here's a repurposing of a strange picture frame stand I had left from a decorating accessory combo..... I like it better with cans on it than photos in it. Pay no attention to the 'worst headphones ever' on the far side.


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





grindingthud said:


> Here's a repurposing of a strange picture frame stand I had left from a decorating accessory combo..... I like it better with cans on it than photos in it. Pay no attention to the 'worst headphones ever' on the far side.


 

 You can always add a picture in the frame 
  How about your dream headphone's picture?!


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> this is the sweetest setup!


 
   
  Thank you. I'm glad someone likes it.


----------



## Noobmachine

My 2 in 1 DIY headphone/IEM holder, just finished sticking it together and painting  I wish I had access to some nice tools though, could have made a sexy wooden stand like all the ones on this thread


----------



## merkil

Quote: 





noobmachine said:


> My 2 in 1 DIY headphone/IEM holder, just finished sticking it together and painting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Crafty!
   
  I like how the IEMs are hidden. Nice work.


----------



## steamboy

I saw this and just instantly fell in love, I think I might make something similar.


----------



## whiteshadow001

noobmachine said:


> My 2 in 1 DIY headphone/IEM holder, just finished sticking it together and painting  I wish I had access to some nice tools though, could have made a sexy wooden stand like all the ones on this thread




Think you could share how you made that? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Noobmachine

whiteshadow001 said:


> Think you could share how you made that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



I found a little necklace holder of my sisters that she didn't want anymore (the entire inside part), and I just used a few sheets of acrylic, chloroform, sand paper, and spray paint and violá, headphone stand!

Oh and for the top of it I just found some foam and leatherette material and stuck it on


----------



## Crispy808

Here's my stand for my HE-500s.  Made with basic tools: tablesaw, jigsaw, drill, and router.  Shellac on the base, spray can on top, and everything coated with polyurethane.  I may go back and use rubbing poly as the current finish isn't as smooth as I'd like.
   

   

   

  Took the last one on an uneven surface, which makes the base look lopsided.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





crispy808 said:


> Here's my stand for my HE-500s.  Made with basic tools: tablesaw, jigsaw, drill, and router.  Shellac on the base, spray can on top, and everything coated with polyurethane.  I may go back and use rubbing poly as the current finish isn't as smooth as I'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wow, I really like this. You could even run something in between and hang some IEMs if you wanted.


----------



## Grumus

Very nice stand Crispy! Noobmachine I like how your stand is a bit like a swiss knife, multi purpose! I might build one with led lights and usb power it so I have a 2 in 1 desk lamp/stand


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





crispy808 said:


> Here's my stand for my HE-500s.  Made with basic tools: tablesaw, jigsaw, drill, and router.  Shellac on the base, spray can on top, and everything coated with polyurethane.  I may go back and use rubbing poly as the current finish isn't as smooth as I'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This is really beautiful, I love the circles for where the pads sit!


----------



## Crispy808

Kamakahah: I am considering adding some sort of hook for cable management.
   
  Thanks everyone for the positive feedback!


----------



## KC7384

Quote: 





crispy808 said:


> Here's my stand for my HE-500s.  Made with basic tools: tablesaw, jigsaw, drill, and router.  Shellac on the base, spray can on top, and everything coated with polyurethane.  I may go back and use rubbing poly as the current finish isn't as smooth as I'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Awesome!!!


----------



## Noobmachine

grumus said:


> Very nice stand Crispy! Noobmachine I like how your stand is a bit like a swiss knife, multi purpose! I might build one with led lights and usb power it so I have a 2 in 1 desk lamp/stand




Haha thanks, I made it mainly cause I lack the space for separate stands for earphones and headphones, efficiency is awesome  The lamp seems like an awesome idea, maybe I should make it light up as well...


----------



## 28980

Not exactly headphone stands, but I didn't really see anywhere else to show off what I made. Speaker stands isntead .


----------



## kskwerl

I'm so jealous of some of these setups lol


----------



## funkthumb

I love this, great design!


----------



## funkthumb

oops!   I meant crispy's stand!


----------



## funkthumb

Saw these and had to steal. . . I mean make my own wooden stand.  I will post pictures when it is complete.


----------



## Nevets2016

Quote: 





noobmachine said:


> My 2 in 1 DIY headphone/IEM holder, just finished sticking it together and painting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm really diggin' this setup! Could you give a rundown on how you made this? I like how extra cables and IEMs can be neatly tucked away.


----------



## funkthumb

Quote: 





funkthumb said:


> Saw these and had to steal. . . I mean make my own wooden stand.  I will post pictures when it is complete.


 
  darn, forgot to add the pic!?!?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





nevets2016 said:


> I'm really diggin' this setup! Could you give a rundown on how you made this? I like how extra cables and IEMs can be neatly tucked away.


 
  THIS PLEASE!


----------



## Deathdeisel

^^ Awnser for the above. 
  Quote: 





noobmachine said:


> I found a little necklace holder of my sisters that she didn't want anymore (the entire inside part), and I just used a few sheets of acrylic, chloroform, sand paper, and spray paint and violá, headphone stand!
> 
> Oh and for the top of it I just found some foam and leatherette material and stuck it on


----------



## enoyzzaj

_Here is the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  (in honor of the Super Bowl)  Cheers!_


----------



## Craig44037

Some great ideas on this site!
   
  I just completed the Ikea Hack stand today


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





afrikane said:


> Sennheiser HE90 Headphone Stand


 
   
  So thanks to you guys I am now forced to make this stand. Not sure what wood, maybe Live oak or cedar. Also making one similar to Tower7s dads silky oak one out of scrap wood to see how I can do on finishes. Gunna try to get a super high polish out of a HLVP sprayer. Any tips for glossy smooth finishes? 
  Making this one out of maple, pine, and live oak.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> So thanks to you guys I am now forced to make this stand. Not sure what wood, maybe Live oak or cedar. Also making one similar to Tower7s dads silky oak one out of scrap wood to see how I can do on finishes. Gunna try to get a super high polish out of a HLVP sprayer. Any tips for glossy smooth finishes?
> Making this one out of maple, pine, and live oak.


 
  1000->1500->2000 grit sand paper then a polish with a cloth. Not sure how it'd do with wood finishes, but that's my method for perfect paint finishes.


----------



## Shootinputin187

i thought of making the stand out of somenthing "not useful" stuff. So i figured souveniers would do well. So model of burj khalifa + old nitro RC car wheel + some duct tape can create wonderful creations. Its no where near as good looking as yours but it'll do


----------



## Deathdeisel

Anyone have experience with the liquid glass epoxy stuff? Seems like a quick, durable and easy way to get a good high polish finish.


----------



## TrollDragon

Whatever could it be...


----------



## TrollDragon

It's the new stand for my DT880's.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> It's the new stand for my DT880's.


 
  That looks fantastic! is that copper pipe?


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> That looks fantastic! is that copper pipe?


 
  Thanks!
   
  Yes it is with an oak base... and here is it's big shiny sister....
   
  The big shiny one...


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes it is with an oak base... and here is it's big shiny sister....
> 
> The big shiny one...


 
   
  How much did it cost? and did you use some sorta polishing paste to make it so shiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> How much did it cost? and did you use some sorta polishing paste to make it so shiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Cost:
  6' 1/2 pipe, (4) 90's, (2) Street 90's, (4) 45's, (6) Tee's, (4) Caps and 6' 1/2 Insulation was $30 from Kent Building Supplies.
  Lacquer, Steel Wool (Medium & Superfine) and PC7 Epoxy $25 from Home Hardware.
   
  Then it was buffed with compound and a 4" Mushroom buffing wheel on a hand drill then lacquered to keep the shine.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Cost:
> 6' 1/2 pipe, (4) 90's, (2) Street 90's, (4) 45's, (6) Tee's, (4) Caps and 6' 1/2 Insulation was $30 from Kent Building Supplies.
> Lacquer, Steel Wool (Medium & Superfine) and PC7 Epoxy $25 from Home Hardware.
> 
> Then it was buffed with compound and a 4" Mushroom buffing wheel on a hand drill then lacquered to keep the shine.


 
   
  I'd keep all bright light sources away from that stand, so I wouldn't have to get blinded by the glare!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





daigo said:


> I'd keep all bright light sources away from that stand, so I wouldn't have to get blinded by the glare!


 
  Yes Indeed!
  I was going to go for a mirror finish but I didn't have the gear and it was just way too much buffing...


----------



## Grumus

Finished my DIY headphone stand. Thanks for all the inspiration this thread has given me! It's made from an oak base sourced from an old shelf and a birch arm with leather for headphone comfort! The lamp is mostly made of birch with curtain cloth wrapped around it and leather on top. Inside there are four red leds and one "warm" white led with a on-off-on switch on the front to choose color. Finally it's powered by USB sleeved with paracord.


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice Job Grumus!
   
  I really like the lamp part.


----------



## V-Duh

trolldragon said:


> Nice Job Grumus!
> 
> I really like the lamp part.




I agree! Artistic and has multiple uses. Are those birch twigs in the lamp? The cloth emulates paper birch bark well with the white LED.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Btw guys, what would you reccomend as a good remover of dust particles and whatnot from a stained wood surface? Without removing the stain, trying to get the finish perfect before putting a clear coat on.


----------



## TrollDragon

I am NOT a wood worker... But I have always used a lightly damp tack cloth to remove sanding dust etc... Cover and let dry then lacquer... I don't have the patience for that gym floor finish, I wish I did. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deathdeisel

I mean stuff has stuck to the finish from staining it, and little dust particles fell on it. Or is that still what you meant?


----------



## TrollDragon

If there is stuff stuck in the stain like dust etc then you'll probably have to sand right back to the bare wood and stain again after making sure everything is clean and dust free.
   
  Info below gleaned from the page here
  Well... from what I read:
   
  Sand the piece
  Clean the piece and the room very well to remove all dust particles etc.
  Stain the Piece
  Apply a layer of Sanding Sealer after Stain completely dries.
  Sand the layer of Sanding Sealer
  Then Lacquer or Varnish.
   
  Sawdust, breeze, temperature, humidity will affect the final outcome.
  Also use Water/Water or Oil/Oil stain and poly, never mix water with oil etc...
   
  But like I say I am no refinisher, others who have done some of the excellent woodworkers here can chime in.
  Getting a nice finish is another whole skill set on its own...


----------



## Deathdeisel

Ah..crap..Im gunna cry if I gotta resand...I went from 220-400-1000-2000..Took me an hour and 30min. Gunna try and use the finer sandpaper maybe to remove it, if that wont work then ill have to re-do it maybe..


----------



## TrollDragon

Post some pics of the problem and maybe some others more in the know might be able to provide an easier fix.
  It's a lot of work resanding, and I would not want you to do it if you didn't have to.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Ill see If I can get pics in the morning.


----------



## Grumus

Quote: 





v-duh said:


> I agree! Artistic and has multiple uses. Are those birch twigs in the lamp? The cloth emulates paper birch bark well with the white LED.


 
  Thanks! Yes It's birch twigs inside, and the leds are behind stacked birch twigs to cover the source of light. I think my favorite is the white


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Here is the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  Spring training starts this week.  Play ball*_!!_


----------



## edriley

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> It's the new stand for my DT880's.


 

 TrollDragon,
   
  That's another beautiful piece!
   
  Did you use a store-bought can to spray-on the lacquer, or do you have a spray gun set up?


----------



## dogwan

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Ah..crap..Im gunna cry if I gotta resand...I went from 220-400-1000-2000..Took me an hour and 30min. Gunna try and use the finer sandpaper maybe to remove it, if that wont work then ill have to re-do it maybe..


 

 Before re-sanding you could try a bit of ScotchBrite or '0000' steel wool. Very gently buff off stuck dust particles. Another option if you are using an oil finish is to wet sand with the oil and 600 wet/dry sandpaper between coats.
   
  For future reference, with wood there is no need to go that high in sandpaper grits. Especially before putting stain on. You only need to go really high with the top coats of finish. If you're getting splotchiness with the stain, sanding doesn't really cure that. I has to do with the orientation of the grain structure and absorption rates. Sanding sealer or grain sealer is your best bet for evening it out (before the stain is applied).
   
  When I was doing custom cabinetry we never went above 220gr before passing off to the finisher. When I was doing custom furniture with exotic hardwoods 320gr was about max and with the oil 600gr wet/dry was all that was required to get an excellent finish.
   
  Now if you're going for something like "piano black" with paint then you'll be using finer and finer grits (on the paint). Even then the base coats of the paint will fill in the micro scratches left by 220 or even 320. The same with thicker clear finishes like Poly or Acrylic. Someone mentioned "gym floor" finish and you have to realize that and "bar top" finishes are poured on, spread out, allowed to level and cure, then buffed.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Ah, I really wasnt sure. I just wanted to make sure I got a really smooth surface all said and done. Oh well no huge harm done. Regardless, I did take 2000 grit sandpaper, and managed to easily remove all the little dust particles, and just put another coat of stain on. Will be pouring on liquid glass later today. And will keep it in mind next time im dealing with wood to not go above 400 grit lol...


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





edriley said:


> TrollDragon,
> 
> That's another beautiful piece!
> 
> Did you use a store-bought can to spray-on the lacquer, or do you have a spray gun set up?


 
  Thanks edriley!
   
  This time the copper was soldered instead of epoxied, yes the soldering makes a mess on the pipe... Also I didn't use any lacquer at all on the copper since there is not a lot of it showing, I also want to see how long it takes to tarnish or patina.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Ah, I really wasnt sure. I just wanted to make sure I got a really smooth surface all said and done. Oh well no huge harm done. Regardless, I did take 2000 grit sandpaper, and managed to easily remove all the little dust particles, and just put another coat of stain on. Will be pouring on liquid glass later today. And will keep it in mind next time im dealing with wood to not go above 400 grit lol...


 

 Good to hear it was an easy fix, don't forget we need pix!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Also thanks @dogwan for the tips as well.


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





enoyzzaj said:


> *Here is the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  Spring training starts this week.  Play ball*_!!_


 
  thats awesome


----------



## JamesHuntington

My stand is two 2x4's and a piece of chromed steel that was about 18'' long. I bent the steel on each end with enough length to fit about 4" into the wood. Rounded the top 2x4 in a band saw, sanded and varnished both of them. Drilled a row of small holes in the ends of 2x4's so I could cram the ends of the steel into the wood. It's really good for my hps with the mono cable. Otherwise, still dealing with cables everywhere.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Good to hear it was an easy fix, don't forget we need pix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Dont worry ill post the stand on here all said and done, has been a lot of work so far.


----------



## liquidzoo

I'm in the middle of working on a new one as well.  Using scrap pine and PVC for now (glued the PVC last night), but I'm going to look at getting a different wood for the base.
   
  At some point (probably today, but I'm not sure) I will have to do some sanding to remove the manufacturer's marks on the cap I'm using... That's going to be fun...


----------



## Deathdeisel

I dont think it gets any more DIY than this. I took the two rods, from a garden hoe. The top block was literally a 1x4 I took a 36 grit sanding disc on a air powered dremel. And the bottom chunk, made from live oak, I literally found a stump cut down from previous years trimming, and chainsawed a chunk out, hacked it down to size, and sanded it smooth. Dont think Ive ever sweat and worked so much over such a small piece of wood. 
   
  Had quite a few messups, stain got ruined once more after the initial dust in it, so it got resounded and stained. Some glue didnt end up working out, so it got re-sanded again and stained. At this point I was beyond sick of it, and simply wanted it done. Luckily after that it was smooth. Put it all together, clear coated, put another coat on, and here she is. Im gunna follow up with a coat of caranuba wax, to make it smooth, it currently has that new laquer/clearcoat feel to it. 


   
   
  Oak chunk after much hard work of sanding cutting and etc. All the sawdust on the floor/bench/area, is from this project only. Including all the tools on the ground were used.


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> I dont think it gets any more DIY than this. I took the two rods, from a garden hoe. The top block was literally a 1x4 I took a 36 grit sanding disc on a air powered dremel. And the bottom chunk, made from live oak, I literally found a stump cut down from previous years trimming, and chainsawed a chunk out, hacked it down to size, and sanded it smooth. Dont think Ive ever sweat and worked so much over such a small piece of wood.
> 
> Had quite a few messups, stain got ruined once more after the initial dust in it, so it got resounded and stained. Some glue didnt end up working out, so it got re-sanded again and stained. At this point I was beyond sick of it, and simply wanted it done. Luckily after that it was smooth. Put it all together, clear coated, put another coat on, and here she is. Im gunna follow up with a coat of caranuba wax, to make it smooth, it currently has that new laquer/clearcoat feel to it.
> 
> ...


 
  incredible!


----------



## TrollDragon

Wicked job Deathdeisel!
   
  Much props for the use of ChainSaw and Air tools!


----------



## dustinsterk

This thread inspired me!  Here is a stand I put together for my soon to be HD 600's.  I still am going to stain it, I think a dark cherry....
   
   
   

   
   

   
   
  --Dustin


----------



## TrollDragon

Looks great did, you turn that base?


----------



## dustinsterk

I have turned lots of pieces in the past...but I cheated on this one and purchased all of these pieces from Home Depot.


----------



## FraGGleR

Doesn't quite fit this thread since it is store bought, but for those with less DIY skills or tools, the Rocketfish headphone stand that is available from Best Buy for $7.99 is pretty good.  Only real problem is that the plastic where the headphone band goes is raised up (inverted to what makes sense) and puts some serious indentations into my headband cushioning.  Solved this problem with a $1 can koozy and a touch of hot glue.  Now, it is a fantastic stand!


----------



## TrollDragon

I just love it when there are $1K+ cans on a sub $10 stand...
  Too Fine!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





dustinsterk said:


> I have turned lots of pieces in the past...but I cheated on this one and purchased all of these pieces from Home Depot.


 
  I just might have to take a wander through my home depot as well!


----------



## dustinsterk

Total cost was < $30.00.  The wooden pieces even come pre-drilled in the center with the screws included so you can easily join them together.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A little work was needed to get the metal cabinet hardware on, but in all it only took about an hour total build time.


----------



## V-Duh

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Solved this problem with a $1 can koozy and a touch of hot glue.


 
  I have one of these sitting on my desk at home.  I've been staring at it for a couple days and placing various roundish things on it to see if I could figure something out.  CAN KOOZY and HOT GLUE!  That just might be the thing.  THANKS FraGGleR!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> _*I just love it when there are $1K+ cans on a sub $10 stand...*_
> Too Fine!


 
   
  Yes.  It is just_* priceless*_.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  However, spending less money on the stand, frees up more money to buy those higher-end boutique cables.  I know there is a ratio that one could use for investing in an adequate amp for their headphones.  I'm just not sure such a ratio has been established for matching a
headphone stand vs. the cost of the headphone.  Hmm ...


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





wje said:


> Yes.  It is just_* priceless*_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  In my defense, the gas money to get to Walmart along with the taxes for both the stand and the koozy (not to mention the 5 minutes it took to cut the koozy and glue it on) brought the total cost to at least $11...


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Here is the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*


----------



## wje

Quote: 





enoyzzaj said:


> Spoiler: ***%20Beautiful%20Headphone%20Stand%20***
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I love your stand.  Actually, that's a pretty nice trophy, too.


----------



## dustinsterk

Stained and polyurethane.


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice Job!
  Looks Great!


----------



## JamesHuntington

I hope this doesn't offend anyone.


----------



## JamesHuntington

I suppose this is overkill, considering the weight limit of this stand it might be more suitable for some hifiman orthos.


----------



## JamesHuntington




----------



## TrollDragon

Seriously...


----------



## dustinsterk

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Nice Job!
> Looks Great!


 
   
  Thanks...I think it came out very nice for a Home Depot build .


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





jameshuntington said:


> I hope this doesn't offend anyone.


 
   
  No worries, I'm setting the bar pretty low with this...
   
   

   
  cd spindle held up with a twist tie to a stack of boxes (previously thumbtacked into the wall)


----------



## wje

Quote: 





jameshuntington said:


> I hope this doesn't offend anyone.


 
   
  You're starting to *grate* on my nerves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Pretty creative, though.  Let's just hope you don't end up grating the velour off of your AKG pads, though.  I'd have to have some velour mixed in with the grated cheddar in the Mac n' Cheese.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





jameshuntington said:


>


 
   
  I don't know why, but when I reached this picture on the list I couldn't stop laughing -- thanks for that.


----------



## rcjroy

just finished reading this entire thread through the course of about 3 days. But during that while, I've been in the processing of making an omega style headphone stand with built in DIY O2 amp. I'm in the process of staining and finishing so hopefully picutres to come!


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice!
Going to be sweet.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamesHuntington

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> No worries, I'm setting the bar pretty low with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

  You gave me the idea to leave the plastic cover on, which adds stability and actual surface area for a headphone band to settle in a normal posture.
Then I one up'd my one up with the front cut out for cable storage. Will I use them, No. But mounted to wood or something more stable I could see using it.


----------



## JamesHuntington

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I don't know why, but when I reached this picture on the list I couldn't stop laughing -- thanks for that.


 
  No problem.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





jameshuntington said:


> Then I one up'd my one up with the front cut out for cable storage. Will I use them, No. But mounted to wood or something more stable I could see using it.


 
   
  You know... instead of cutting the top off, I'd cut a hole/notch at the bottom of the plastic cover. Then I could wrap the cables up inside the cover and dangle the cord out, snap the cover into place, put the headphones on top... voila!


----------



## KT66

I've not read all 112 pages, but have you seen this?
   
  http://www.ikeahackers.net/2008/08/quality-headphone-stand-for-cheap.html
   
   

  toilet roll holder, seems ideal


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*


----------



## Darknet

kt66 said:


> I've not read all 112 pages, but have you seen this?
> 
> http://www.ikeahackers.net/2008/08/quality-headphone-stand-for-cheap.html
> 
> ...


 ha i was considering buying that at ikea the other day when i went there and i didnt even see that link lol. But if you mount it on a wall its going to be too close to the wall for most headphones nad your headphones are going to touch and get sfratched on the wall. Of course if you modify it it could work...


----------



## rcjroy

Introducing my omega style headphone stand with built in O2 amp! The thread I started can be found here
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/652815/my-omega-style-headphone-stand-with-o2-amp


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice Job!
  Very well done.


----------



## dlalfjf1234

Quote: 





rcjroy said:


>


 
  wow, what a work!


----------



## wje

Here's my offering.  However, the only DIY action required is for me to keep it dusted periodically, so it doesn't lose its sexiness.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





darknet said:


> ha i was considering buying that at ikea the other day when i went there and i didnt even see that link lol. But if you mount it on a wall its going to be too close to the wall for most headphones and your headphones are going to touch and get scratched on the wall. Of course if you modify it it could work...


 

 best thing for these would be underneath a shelf or desk, flat plate part screwed in and pipe at bottom.  Wish I had know about these before was just near an Ikea.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





rcjroy said:


> Introducing my omega style headphone stand with built in O2 amp! The thread I started can be found here
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/652815/my-omega-style-headphone-stand-with-o2-amp


 
   
  A functional headphone stand.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





rcjroy said:


> Introducing my omega style headphone stand with built in O2 amp! The thread I started can be found here
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/652815/my-omega-style-headphone-stand-with-o2-amp


 
  Taking it to the next level! Nice work


----------



## whiteshadow001

Quote: 





rcjroy said:


> Introducing my omega style headphone stand with built in O2 amp! The thread I started can be found here
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/652815/my-omega-style-headphone-stand-with-o2-amp


 
   
  Your stand is amazing! I really wanna build one with an integrated amp, but I don't know where to start haha


----------



## Ankaret

Another very happy owner of Hieutrung's fine work. You wouldn't want to see how this would've looked if I had DIY'd it! Instead, his beautiful mahogany stand seems like the perfect fit. Works fantastic, looks clean, minimal, amazing, and I was immediately impressed by the handcrafted quality, attention to detail, design, and finish on mine!


----------



## TrollDragon

Welcome to the Hieutrung stand club! I have the mahogany one as well, he does indeed do excellent work!

Enjoy!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Welcome to the Hieutrung stand club! I have the mahogany one as well, he does indeed do excellent work!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


 
   
  I might have some scrap hardwood hand rails similar to portions of that stand from our remodel that I can re-purpose for this application.  May have to try to give this a shot.


----------



## TrollDragon

Do them up, would be a nice stand as the handrail has a nice curve on it.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaneman890

My attempt at a stand made with random spare legos. 
   
  (My headphone's spaceship controlled by Storm Troopers)


----------



## Kamakahah

That's dope, gj.


----------



## pob944

gorgeous!


----------



## SymphonicTXN7

This works well for me in my dorm room. I built the top part just as a headphone stand and added the shelves to it later when I bought the amp and DAC.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





symphonictxn7 said:


> This works well for me in my dorm room. I built the top part just as a headphone stand and added the shelves to it later when I bought the amp and DAC.


 
  Very polished work - lovin' it


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Another Sunday morning.  Here is the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  2 pics...*


----------



## TrollDragon

kaneman890 said:


> My attempt at a stand made with random spare legos.
> 
> (My headphone's spaceship controlled by Storm Troopers)



The HE-Wing with "Sonic Field Generators" 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrollDragon

symphonictxn7 said:


> This works well for me in my dorm room. I built the top part just as a headphone stand and added the shelves to it later when I bought the amp and DAC.



Nice job!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaneman890

made another one for my girlfriend


----------



## emo72

the black and white theme works well with this. at last a grown up solution for lego.


----------



## Armaegis

Who says you have to stop playing with legos when you're a grown up?


----------



## morpheusx

My Diy Headphone stand
  made from some acrylic


----------



## Wolf of Grey

This isn't my idea; I just found the link and I'm posting it here.
   
http://www.gizmowatch.com/entry/cool-diy-treat-the-lego-headphones/


----------



## Gorgatron

I know this is for stands, and I do not wish to go back X amount of pages. Is there a DIY for a wallhanger?


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





gorgatron said:


> I know this is for stands, and I do not wish to go back X amount of pages. Is there a DIY for a wallhanger?


 
Wall Hanger Right Here...


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Wall Hanger Right Here...


 
  Haha that is funny. I was thinking of just like a metal bar that can hold 2-3 pairs....


----------



## Tangster

The things you can do with a kitchen roll holder and a pringles tube.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





tangster said:


> The things you can do with a kitchen roll holder and a pringles tube.


 
  Had to look twice at that after you said the materials involved! Really good turnout and looks like top quality. love the HP's too 
   
  The stand really suits the D(2&5)K's. Sexy and sleek


----------



## mrAdrian

Did you ever polish your D5000? Mine was purchased use and is a bit rough... some scratches on the gloss TT


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Had to look twice at that after you said the materials involved! Really good turnout and looks like top quality. love the HP's too
> 
> The stand really suits the D(2&5)K's. Sexy and sleek


 
  Best part is I can stuff cables in the middle of the tube as well. Less than £5 worth of parts holding 100x it's price in headphones...only on Head-Fi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Did you ever polish your D5000? Mine was purchased use and is a bit rough... some scratches on the gloss TT


 
  I don't dare. I'll end up rubbing off the Denon logo.


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*


----------



## kaneman890

Decided to make a more grown up stand.


----------



## TrollDragon

Very Nice! I just love me a copper stand. 

Welcome to the Club! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Senpai3330

I revisited my old stand from forever ago. Stained the base a red oak and smoothed the paint on the PVC a bit.




Repurposed some bamboo composite wood to make a stand, but didn't realize it wouldn't stain very well :/ Still much nicer than anything else I have.


----------



## FYL941

Found some inspiration from this thread. Used some left over PVC and filled the bottom with some left over aquarium rocks to add stability since I will be adding more headphones to the stand. To be honest with the height of these guys they could double as a great toilet paper dispenser! Haha


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice Job!

Initially I was going to do PVC as well but the selection of pieces available I didn't like, so I chose copper.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





senpai3330 said:


> Repurposed some bamboo composite wood to make a stand, but didn't realize it wouldn't stain very well :/ Still much nicer than anything else I have.


 
  I want a DT880 soooo bad!


----------



## BizFromQC

Another Ikea stand with a TP holder instead of a table leg and I used different knobs for the cable holder part. Base is pine that I cut and routed to shape, stained and varnished to match the night stand.


----------



## DingoSmuggler

Quote: 





bizfromqc said:


> Another Ikea stand with a TP holder instead of a table leg and I used different knobs for the cable holder part. Base is pine that I cut and routed to shape, stained and varnished to match the night stand.


 
  That's a crap stand if i ever saw one.
  Nice work!


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





kingpage said:


>


 
   
  Before, it was too easy to tip over (only when you gave it a slight push or the headphone's sitting near the edge). I made an upgrade to my Headphone stand. It probably needs some painting, but it'll stay this way until I get some left-over paint from somebody.  Perhaps I should cut it in half horizontally too, since the wood block is a bit too thick...or not.
   
  Here's DIY stand version 2.0.


----------



## whiteshadow001

Is that carbon fiber around the tube?


----------



## burgoc02

EDIT: hey guys, was gonna upload some pics of my headphone stand but I just realised I can't upload pictures yet as I'm still new to the forum. I'll upload them hopefully soon.


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





whiteshadow001 said:


> Is that carbon fiber around the tube?


 
   
  They're wood painted black, not tubes.


----------



## GREQ

Ikea utensil rack + copper pipe insulation foam.
   
  I don't see much point in uploading my 2 glass heads for my K241 and K240 (which my wife and I use for TV), as there are plenty of those in this thread already... unless someone really wants to see it.


----------



## everybest

Ikea TP holder. More of a storage solution than a display stand since it's hidden under my desk, but it's accessible and out of the way.


----------



## Armaegis

I thought about putting a holder under my desk, until I realized I'd probably kick them all the time.


----------



## enoyzzaj

_*Sunday morning.  You guessed it.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  Happy St. Patrick's Day.*_


----------



## JMACK45

I got inspired by this thread and cranked this out this weekend. Total cost $7, wood base from Michaels ( I had scrap wood laying around but I liked the finished edges of this piece and don't have a router to do it myself, and this piece was only$1.49)...2ft of 1.5 inch pvc ($4 at Home Depot)...wood disc to cap the ends $1.50. The stain and spray paint I had already from other projects. Total time not including shopping and drying was less than 1 hour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





jmack45 said:


> I got inspired by this thread and cranked this out this weekend. Total cost $7, wood base from Michaels ( I had scrap wood laying around but I liked the finished edges of this piece and don't have a router to do it myself, and this piece was only$1.49)...2ft of 1.5 inch pvc ($4 at Home Depot)...wood disc to cap the ends $1.50. The stain and spray paint I had already from other projects. Total time not including shopping and drying was less than 1 hour.


   

  This is great. I love that you gave exact details on where you get the materials and the price.


----------



## Scheiner

I've been following this thread for quite a long time in search for inspiration. Being a bass player, i thought it could be useful for me to have within hand's reach both headphones and amplifier's inputs such instrument and aux in, so i tried to reply the amplifier's input in the headphone stand.
   
  The work is now quite done, so i'll keep you up to date with pictures as soon as the upload pictures feature will become available for my profile.
   
  P.S.: I'm from Italy, so please excuse me for eventual english errors.
   
  Luca


----------



## burgoc02

Hey guys, some really creative stuff here! Great job! Here's one I made.
  I was particularly inspired by a cardboard design that was posted in this forum a while back  I spent $0 other than the tools I already had.
   
  Nothing special, I tried to keep it as cheap and minimal as possible. Could have gone for a more elaborate design but I made it simple to complement the headphones, not overpower them.
  I added a slot at the front for my iPod Touch, one at the back for anything else (eg. earphones, amp etc), another for the cable. Oh and a crude looking hole for the 6.3mm adaptor lol
   
  Afraid it would fall sideways, I kept it relatively short. But to my surprise it's actually really sturdy so I could have made it taller after all. Oh well maybe next time. I made it specifically for my current equipment, so I'll just make another stand if new ones wont fit.


----------



## notarealsoccerm

Quote: 





burgoc02 said:


> Hey guys, some really creative stuff here! Great job! Here's one I made.
> I was particularly inspired by a cardboard design that was posted in this forum a while back  I spent $0 other than the tools I already had.
> 
> Nothing special, I tried to keep it as cheap and minimal as possible. Could have gone for a more elaborate design but I made it simple to complement the headphones, not overpower them.
> ...


 
  Found materials? Check. Cheap? Check. Minimalistic? Check. Functional? Check. Good looking? Check and check. 
   
  Great design doesn't look super stable, but I think it'll do.


----------



## burgoc02

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: Just bought an MDR-1R, can't wait till it arrives... but I wonder how it will look on this stand lol. I don't think it will look as good as with the HD449. Might have to design a new one.


----------



## Grumus

burgoc02 that's a very nice stand! Fits the headphones perfectly, specially when the ipod is inserted


----------



## MrEleventy

Some ideas borrowed and some new. I picked up a banana holder and tacked on a 3M brushed nickel hook to the side for the cable holder. Got 3 kitchen cabinet door hooks that I found for $3-4 each at Home Depot, straightened them up and attached to my desk with some magnets. 1 is above the dac/amp stack for the hps in use. Dac/Amp tray is made with a wire meshed letter holder bent in shape with some gel footpads to keep them stable.


----------



## chicolom

Mug holder.


----------



## edriley

Quote: 





jmack45 said:


> I got inspired by this thread and cranked this out this weekend. Total cost $7, wood base from Michaels ( I had scrap wood laying around but I liked the finished edges of this piece and don't have a router to do it myself, and this piece was only$1.49)...2ft of 1.5 inch pvc ($4 at Home Depot)...wood disc to cap the ends $1.50. The stain and spray paint I had already from other projects. Total time not including shopping and drying was less than 1 hour. [attach]807548[/attach][attach]807565[/attach][/quote]
> 
> Nice work JMACK45! Looks good!  It's amazing what one can do for a few bucks with a little thought!


----------



## enoyzzaj

_*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  Spring is here...*_


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Ok, it's not DIY but I did mount it on the wall.   Do you guys like it?


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice HiFiGuy528!
Now all you need is about 6 more for all those cans you have! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willmax

enoyzzaj said:


> [COLOR=DAA520]_*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  Spring is here...*_[/COLOR]




Hey enoyzzaj, you must be the only Head-fier I know off that has a collection of 'headphone stands' and has only one headphone


----------



## TrollDragon

I think its just a matter of changing handles on the same base... 

enoyzzaj do you work in a tavern supply company? Can we get a deal or a price on some of the bigger headed handles like the Chinook one? Could even be a blank that we could do up ourselves!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drsparis

PVC and hotglue  lol


----------



## morpheusx

acrylic and drawers handle


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





drsparis said:


> PVC and hotglue  lol


 
  Those Fischer Audio FA-011 look very nice!


----------



## enoyzzaj

Quote: 





willmax said:


> Hey enoyzzaj, you must be the only Head-fier I know off that has a collection of 'headphone stands' and has only one headphone


 
   
  Multiple headphones, I just like the 598's the best.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  However, some tap handles don't fit the 598's very well, and I use other cans on them.
   
   
  Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> I think its just a matter of changing handles on the same base...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  All tap handles are on their own bases that I made.  So - there is some DIY on these.  Had the buy the bolts to mount them and I spent time cutting, drilling and staining dozens of bases.
   
  I don't work, I'm retired.  I just like beer (a lot) and have been collecting tap handles for years.  Tap handles are like little works of art.  They look good as a collection on bases in the game room.  It occurred to me a few months ago that many of them would make decent headphone stands, and I've already done the work.  So I change them out every week, which allows me to enjoy the collection.
   
  Stay tuned - next week the baseball season opens, and the week after that is The Masters...
   
   
   
  .


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





enoyzzaj said:


> I don't work, I'm retired.  I just like beer (a lot) and have been collecting tap handles for years.  Tap handles are like little works of art.  They look good as a collection on bases in the game room.  It occurred to me a few months ago that many of them would make decent headphone stands, and I've already done the work.  So I change them out every week, which allows me to enjoy the collection.


 
  Thanks for the info enoyzzaj!
   
  You should treat us with a whole collection picture one of these days, would be good to see!


----------



## Drsparis

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Those Fischer Audio FA-011 look very nice!


 
  I love them  great cans. But i went on a shopping spree and have a pair of HE-500's on their way. I'm kind of scared the FA's won't get as much love after I receive the hifimans lol  But I definately recommend the FA's if you can get a hold of a pair, used preferably, because they are darned expensive (once shipping is included).


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Saw an unused chopping/cutting board and decided to build a headphones rack.  The two poles/sticks were once a floor mop handle and the aluminum plate was once a part of my dad's porch sliding door. About the only thing that is bought from a store there is the cable loop. It is a drawer pull.  The total cost of materials in the making: USD $ 2.50.


----------



## mrAdrian

That looks really, really good. And very creative too!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Saw an unused chopping/cutting board and decided to build a headphones rack.  The two poles/sticks were once a floor mop handle and the aluminum plate was once a part of my dad's porch sliding door. About the only thing that is bought from a store there is the cable loop. It is a drawer pull.  The total cost of materials in the making: USD $ 2.50.


 
  Nice Job!
   
  Do you have a vinyl cutter for that nice beyerdynamic logo?
  If so, what would you charge to cut me a pair of them?


----------



## Trexid

Hi there Head-Fi.org
   
  You guys helped to inspire me to create a solution for my collection of head phones to keep them safe from my toddler. I finished up last night and mounted it onto the wall in my battlestation room. I'll be posting the rest of my station later tonight on Reddit 
   
  Basically, I took a pre-cut piece of poplar (soft and easy to work with) from Home Depot, chopped a few inches off, routed the edges with a round-over bit, painted it with gloss white spraypaint, ordered some Ikea collapsible hangar hooks per a recommendation in this thread some pages back. I'm really happy with the outcome and it looks so clean! I'll get a cleaner picture with my DSLR later, this was taken with my Android. I just noticed its a little of balance, left side is too low, will fix that tonight.
   
  I chose white because the trim in my office is white. Anyway! Here is the picture of the final product. 
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





trexid said:


> Hi there Head-Fi.org
> 
> You guys helped to inspire me to create a solution for my collection of head phones to keep them safe from my toddler. I finished up last night and mounted it onto the wall in my battlestation room. I'll be posting the rest of my station later tonight on Reddit
> 
> ...


 
  Nice headphone hanger! Nicer whiskies.


----------



## t0wer

what is the receiver bound to that dx7 being used in?


----------



## Trexid

Quote:



tangster said:


> Nice headphone hanger! Nicer whiskies.


 

  Thanks! - For anyone interested in checking out the complete set please check out my post on Reddit here:
   
  http://www.reddit.com/r/battlestations/comments/1b3ojx/my_battle_station_opus_1_year_in_the_making_cake/
   
   



t0wer said:


> what is the receiver bound to that dx7 being used in?


 

  I use the DMS2 - 6 Channels - They are a bit pricy on Horizon Hobby so I generally pickup the chinese knockoff ones that are also compatible for 1/2 the price over at Hobby King. I've got the Spektrum one in my Yak54 - 52" 3D acro plane right now. 
   
  http://www.horizonhobby.com/products/dsm2-6-ch-replacement-receiver-for-blade-heli-end-SPMAR6100EB


----------



## Oregonian

You guys have been an inspiration to me.  Here's my quick and free dual holder that I have a duplicate of at work with depth for only one phone.  Made from monitor stands, which we have about 25 in the IT storage room, just took off the face plate and found (in the garbage) this red acrylic round container of some kind, drilled two holes, and project complete.


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





burgoc02 said:


> Hey guys, some really creative stuff here! Great job! Here's one I made.
> I was particularly inspired by a cardboard design that was posted in this forum a while back  I spent $0 other than the tools I already had.
> 
> Nothing special, I tried to keep it as cheap and minimal as possible. Could have gone for a more elaborate design but I made it simple to complement the headphones, not overpower them.
> ...


 
  You can always widen the base with pieces going perpendicular to the current pieces of cardboard.
  Wouldn't look as nice though... this looks great!


----------



## JamesHuntington

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> You guys have been an inspiration to me.  Here's my quick and free dual holder that I have a duplicate of at work with depth for only one phone.  Made from monitor stands, which we have about 25 in the IT storage room, just took off the face plate and found (in the garbage) this red acrylic round container of some kind, drilled two holes, and project complete.


 

 Seems like this design is much better than the stick on a stick style ones people are stroking out (only because some of the stands look like a penis on a stick.) I'm just going to call this style the cup design. Hopefully the cup design will catch on.


----------



## burgoc02

Thanks Grumus and kalbee!
   
  @Grumus Yeah I'm glad I included the ipod, changes the appearance quite a bit.
  @kalbee You're right, and I was wondering about that too.
  I also just realised though, it kinda reminds me of a PS2.. I may have subconciously been influenced by it lol. It has a triangular stand, maybe I could do something like that. The slim version has a nice circular base but I don't think it would work with my fat stand haha.
   
  If I do end up making any changes to it I'll post it here 
   
  @Oregonian Looks nice!


----------



## kalbee

If all else fails, you can always just make the thing thicker (at the expense of looks, once again).
Here's an example of showing that it would indeed by stable enough... and these National Geographic's aren't glued or fastened together in any way!


----------



## JamesHuntington

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> If all else fails, you can always just make the thing thicker (at the expense of looks, once again).
> Here's an example of showing that it would indeed by stable enough... and these National Geographic's aren't glued or fastened together in any way!


 

 Who needs an ipod holder and space for an adapter when you have all this reading material. This DIY stand would look great right next to my am radio


----------



## RochRx7

Quote: 





trexid said:


> Hi there Head-Fi.org
> 
> You guys helped to inspire me to create a solution for my collection of head phones to keep them safe from my toddler. I finished up last night and mounted it onto the wall in my battlestation room. I'll be posting the rest of my station later tonight on Reddit
> 
> ...


 

 bro. I challenge you in AE and UMVC3.


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Here it is.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  Baseball season begins today.  Batter up!!*


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





enoyzzaj said:


> *Sunday morning.  Here it is.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  Baseball season begins today.  Batter up!!*


 
  very nice!


----------



## uncola

I'm using a white metal coathook from walmart and it's leaving an indentation on the headband so I went to Home Depot today to possibly get some stuff to build a stand. I realized I don't know What I'm doing when it comes to building **** out of wood. Hietrung totally earns his 50 bucks for his stands. Everyone just buy one from him haha.


----------



## mitch_o

Just finished my stand; redwood base with a dark walnut finish and black steel piping. Please excuse the poor lighting/photo.
   
  I'm pretty happy with how it turned out so I'll probably build a few more for the rest of my headphones.


----------



## landlocked79

[/IMG]
Here's my stand I made today @ work out of scrap materials. Only thing I paid for were the standoff mounts & a 12 pack of Heineken to my buddy to help flame polish the edges. Gotta say, I'm pretty pleased w/ the end result!


----------



## landlocked79

Here's a better shot.


----------



## Kamakahah

landlocked79 said:


> Here's a better shot.




Now that is a sexy stand. I'd pay for something like that.


----------



## landlocked79




----------



## landlocked79

kamakahah said:


> Now that is a sexy stand. I'd pay for something like that.




Thanks man!! I've been messing around w/ acrylic designs & came up w/ this one. I considered (am considering) cutting a 2" piece of acrylic tube in half & mounting them on the top crossbar to even out the distribution to prevent it from denting the padding on my focals...


----------



## landlocked79

My father is an LED wiz & I'm gonna see if there's anything cool he could possibly due w/ this to illuminate the acrylic.  A work in progress...


----------



## sonaldinho89

Just got my HD598s from amazon.fr (great deals considering the Euro to Aus rate + they'll ship sennheiser to australia, which amazon.com won't do)

 Very temporary hanger until I have time to DIY an Ikea stand 
  
*Can't post images yet, so this link will have to do*
  http://imageshack.us/a/img820/2567/20130407205510.jpg
   
  (In case your wondering, it's the magnetic section from an worn out iPad smart cover I had lying around)


----------



## RochRx7

Landlocked.. that is def a nice stand bro. Haven't seen that design around here yet. 
   
  Here's what I'm using that I found in my own flea market booth..
   
  I constantly see kids walking around with their Beets around their neck.. so this follows the neckphone trend pretty well  



   
  I also have this but.. I prefer the above.


----------



## Drsparis

Little upgrade I made


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning. Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  *
   
*The Masters starts this week.  Fore!!!!*


----------



## TrollDragon

drsparis said:


> Little upgrade I made




Looks great, so are the FA-011's going to gather dust now the HiFiMan's have landed... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrollDragon

rochrx7 said:


> Landlocked.. that is def a nice stand bro. Haven't seen that design around here yet.
> 
> Here's what I'm using that I found in my own flea market booth..
> 
> ...


I like the neck stand have to find me one of those. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landlocked79

rochrx7 said:


> Landlocked.. that is def a nice stand bro. Haven't seen that design around here yet.
> 
> Here's what I'm using that I found in my own flea market booth..
> 
> ...




Thanks bro, I've been wanting to make something for a while now & finally got around to it. I like your "neck rest" idea. Finding things that can work as a stand is a great idea. From banana hangers to jewelry stands, they're all great innovations & have a hint of Macguyver to them. Well done!


----------



## Drsparis

So far they have Lol  although they have a very nice and very special signature to them. The what-I-thought-was-refined-bass is actually quite rumbly in comparison,but in a very smooth way.for some bass heavy music I still almost prefer them. Oh and they are lighter . My Alessandro ms1000's haven't been touched in a while though 
  Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Looks great, so are the FA-011's going to gather dust now the HiFiMan's have landed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drsparis

Added a stain to it  I'm very pleased, letting it dry now!


----------



## razor5cl

If I were to use metal to make a stand, could I use thick solder to attach the different parts? I think that a nice aluminium stand would look nice, with maybe some glass bits.


----------



## MrEleventy

razor5cl said:


> If I were to use metal to make a stand, could I use thick solder to attach the different parts? I think that a nice aluminium stand would look nice, with maybe some glass bits.




 not super experienced but I'd say no. I think that would require a weld.


----------



## razor5cl

I can't use alu anyway as its hard to find panels to use, so that's a no go anyway. I may have to use some sort of acrylic, maybe solid colour for the base, and clear for the arm. I'm hopeless at this sort of thing anyway, I don't even have a saw to cut with.


----------



## razor5cl

I can't use alu anyway as its hard to find panels to use, so that's a no go anyway. I may have to use some sort of acrylic, maybe solid colour for the base, and clear for the arm. I'm hopeless at this sort of thing anyway, I don't even have a saw to cut with.


----------



## razor5cl

I think I might get the base and arm 3D printed from Shape ways, the base in glass/steel and the arm in frosted plastic.


----------



## landlocked79

razor5cl said:


> I can't use alu anyway as its hard to find panels to use, so that's a no go anyway. I may have to use some sort of acrylic, maybe solid colour for the base, and clear for the arm. I'm hopeless at this sort of thing anyway, I don't even have a saw to cut with.




Take a look @ the pics of my stand I made on Friday. It has a black 1/2" acrylic base & clear for the rest. Fortunately, I have access to everything I needed (materials/tools) @ my work. I'm very happy w/ the way it turned out. I would've had to spend well over $100 to buy something comparable. If you need help finding a good acrylic supply, I could prob point you in the right direction (depending on where you live). I may even be willing to take some orders for custom stands if there is enough interest. Anyways, good luck. Let me know if you need any assistance. Cheers!


----------



## landlocked79

kamakahah said:


> Now that is a sexy stand. I'd pay for something like that.




Let me know, I had a good time making mine & wouldn't mind making more. Pm me if your interested & we can talk custom ideas.


----------



## razor5cl

Thanks for your help. I would like to make a headphone stand at some point, but upgrading my IEMs is higher on my audio to do list, so maybe in the near future.


----------



## deka-fi

I'm trying to find a stand for most headphones, in order to reduce the ingrombrio on the desk. I saw these cup holders.
   
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Premier-Housewares-Chrome-Wire-8-Cup/dp/B0052NPS3E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365410066&sr=8-1&keywords=cup+tree
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Premier-Housewares-Chrome-Wire-6-Cup/dp/B0052R64JW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1365410093&sr=8-2&keywords=cup+tree
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Premier-Housewares-6-Cup-Matte-Black/dp/B004PU09BQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1365410093&sr=8-3&keywords=cup+tree
   
 Do you have any economic stand can recommend?


----------



## RochRx7

Quote: 





deka-fi said:


> I'm trying to find a stand for most headphones, in order to reduce the ingrombrio on the desk. I saw these cup holders.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Premier-Housewares-Chrome-Wire-8-Cup/dp/B0052NPS3E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365410066&sr=8-1&keywords=cup+tree
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Premier-Housewares-Chrome-Wire-6-Cup/dp/B0052R64JW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1365410093&sr=8-2&keywords=cup+tree
> ...


 
  Looks similar to something me and 2-3 other members I've seen using.. (already returned mine though) $14 from BB&B (somewhere in the NAD 16 Review thread.. and a few pages back on this thread)
   
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=13696578&RN=515&KSKU=108356&
   
  wooaudio.com also makes some nice affordable stands.. as does Bluecell(amazon).. and a bunch of members in this thread can customize you one.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





landlocked79 said:


> Take a look @ the pics of my stand I made on Friday. It has a black 1/2" acrylic base & clear for the rest. Fortunately, I have access to everything I needed (materials/tools) @ my work. I'm very happy w/ the way it turned out. I would've had to spend well over $100 to buy something comparable. If you need help finding a good acrylic supply, I could prob point you in the right direction (depending on where you live). *I may even be willing to take some orders for custom stands if there is enough interest.* Anyways, good luck. Let me know if you need any assistance. Cheers!


 
  I'd be interested if the price is right.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





razor5cl said:


> If I were to use metal to make a stand, could I use thick solder to attach the different parts? I think that a nice aluminium stand would look nice, with maybe some glass bits.


 
   
  Um... maybe? If you're thinking that you can use solder like glue, that won't work at all, and aluminum is tricky to get solder to stick to in the first place (there's special aluminum solder as well).


----------



## joshwalnut

I didn't see this idea here yet so i thought i'd post mine... works pretty good but i barely use it, i usually just throw em' anywhere.. they're only mid-fi anyways! lulz


----------



## AppleDappleman

Quote: 





burgoc02 said:


> Hey guys, some really creative stuff here! Great job! Here's one I made.
> I was particularly inspired by a cardboard design that was posted in this forum a while back  I spent $0 other than the tools I already had.
> 
> Nothing special, I tried to keep it as cheap and minimal as possible. Could have gone for a more elaborate design but I made it simple to complement the headphones, not overpower them.
> ...


 
  I gotta ask, how did you make the "holes" because I really like how clean you made it look. I know its pretty simple with cutting (duh) but I mean did you put a small strip of cardboard to make it flat inside?


----------



## burgoc02

Quote: 





appledappleman said:


> I gotta ask, how did you make the "holes" because I really like how clean you made it look. I know its pretty simple with cutting (duh) but I mean did you put a small strip of cardboard to make it flat inside?


 
  hmmm... did you mean the part just above and below the iPod?
  Funny, that part was actually just built up layers of cardboard, just like what you see on the rest of the stand (looked exactly like the layers above the headphone cable but just a different shape for the ipod to sit on).. but it looked too boring when it was all the same so I covered it with a thin strip of brown_ paper_ - like the brown paper at the top where the headphone sits (I cut it from a brown folder lying around that I didn't need anymore lol).
  Didn't wanna use corrugated cardboard because it was too thick which would have gone past the edges.
   
  Hope I answered your question  but let me know if I didn't lol


----------



## deka-fi

Quote: 





rochrx7 said:


> Looks similar to something me and 2-3 other members I've seen using.. (already returned mine though) $14 from BB&B (somewhere in the NAD 16 Review thread.. and a few pages back on this thread)
> 
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=13696578&RN=515&KSKU=108356&
> 
> wooaudio.com also makes some nice affordable stands.. as does Bluecell(amazon).. and a bunch of members in this thread can customize you one.


 
   
  My intention is to build or find a booth for more headphone, you have some project already developed?


----------



## DutchGFX

I have 1 stand going out I made for an exchange of my logo painted on a canvas by a member here. I'll post pics tomorrow. And I have another one I'm looking to give away at the NYC meet too, just a stand I made for fun, nothing too spectacularly crafted, but it looks nice, pics coming soon


----------



## deka-fi

What is for you the best version of ikea stand?
   For me it is this stand, because I need a stand for 3-4 headphones


----------



## Impulse

That one's pretty sweet, think I've seen it before, personally I'm not crazy about the wood/metal contrast but it looks hella sturdy. What does it cost?


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  *
*Time for the *_*"Tap Handle of the Week"*_* headphone stand.*


----------



## mrAdrian

This one is pretty special!


----------



## whirlwind




----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


>


 
   
  Freakish clown head on a stick spitting out candy from its disembodied neck... hello new nightmare...


----------



## enoyzzaj

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


>


 
   
   
  Pez.
   
  Nice!


----------



## ChaosClouds




----------



## DutchGFX

chaosclouds said:


>




That's unique! I love the way the headphones lay there, nice job!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

No charge at all because I still have a pair left.  Send me a pm with you address.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> No charge at all because I still have a pair left.  Send me a pm with you address.


 

 Thanks sp3llv3xit!
  Very generous of you!


----------



## linglingjr

Here's my idea of a stand... everyone is making theirs out of nice wood and stuff, this would be all aluminum stock and the round thing on top a bent sheet of 1/8 transparent (hopefully gray/black) plastic.  Big cylinder at base would be their to wrap cords around and there would be two holes on the top of it for 1/4 inch plugs to go into.  If I get enough time I might make it double as a lamp haha.  Just some crappy renders from rhino (I have no idea What I was doing lol).  I hope to start machining it within a few weeks.  Should be a fun project and this is an amazing thread btw.
   
   

   

   

  EDIT: last pic looks much more visible if you left click it so it has a black backdrop. Wow do I feel lazy.


----------



## TrollDragon

Looks great, I'd make the horizontal legs round like the uprights to keep a nice symmetry... Just my 2 pesos. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armaegis

I think they are...?


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I think they are...?


 
  Now that I see them on a computer, I can see they are... damn phone screens...


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning again.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  This one** from south of the equator...*


----------



## RochRx7

Quote: 





enoyzzaj said:


> *Sunday morning again.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  This one** from south of the equator...*


 
   
  Have you had a chance to try all of the wonderful beers of those great stands you collected?


----------



## enoyzzaj

Quote: 





rochrx7 said:


> Have you had a chance to try all of the wonderful beers of those great stands you collected?


 
   
Not sure what the term "try" means.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If you mean drink several pints or six packs (or more), then...well...almost all.  Probably about 98% of them, which means well over 110, as the collection now stands at 118 (and counting).
   
Now if I had tap handles for 98% of all the beers I've "tried", then I'd probably have to take over every room of the house to display them all.  Somehow I don't think the WAF would be very high if that happened...
   
   
   
  Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy.
_-Benjamin Franklin-_
   
  Nothing ever tasted better than a cold beer on a beautiful afternoon with nothing to look forward to than more of the same. 
_--Hugh Hood- _
   
  Well ya see, Norm, it’s like this… A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members. In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine. That’s why you always feel smarter after a few beers.
_- Cliff Clavin, of Cheers-_
   
  All we are saying . . . . is give yeast a chance.
_-Unknown-_


----------



## DutchGFX

How much would a stand be? I have my own stands but those are just cool haha


----------



## enoyzzaj

Quote: 





dutchgfx said:


> How much would a stand be? I have my own stands but those are just cool haha


 
   
  Tap handles can be free (bar that closes), can be bartered for (bar no longer serves that beer), or can be bought on the web (new, or used from auction sites).  In many cases, they ain't cheap.
   
  The stands that they sit on, I made dozens of them  - cut and drilled the wood, sanded them, got the correct bolts, stained them, etc.  Fairly simple.  Cheap.
   
  Don't forget to tune in next Sunday morning.  It's the last day of the NHL season, and the playoffs start next week....
   
   
  .


----------



## RochRx7

Quote: 





enoyzzaj said:


> Well ya see, Norm, it’s like this… A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members. In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine. *That’s why you always feel smarter after a few beers.*
> _- Cliff Clavin, of Cheers-_


 
   
  My mind just exploded.


----------



## MrEleventy




----------



## unhinged17

Wow Blooze!  That is a beauty!!!


----------



## linglingjr

Quote: 





enoyzzaj said:


> Well ya see, Norm, it’s like this… A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members. In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine. That’s why you always feel smarter after a few beers.
> _- Cliff Clavin, of Cheers-_
> 
> All we are saying . . . . is give yeast a chance.
> _-Unknown-_


 
  I would like to say this made my day.  Also I started machining the stand today, Hope to have it done in may given that I only work on it for 1.5 hours every other day.


----------



## Impulse

rochrx7 said:


> My mind just exploded.




Ditto, that's a great Cheers quote, heh.


----------



## funkthumb

Finally got around to finishing my first stand for my 325s.
   
   
  .


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





funkthumb said:


> .


 
  That black layer is lush, what material did you use? It looks like a super good piano-matte-black paint finish.


----------



## funkthumb

I am working right now but when I get home I will post the paint I used.


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning again.  It's time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  The NHL season ends today, and the playoffs start in a couple of days.  *
   
*He shoots, he SCORES!*
   
_*GO WINGS!!*_


----------



## funkthumb

Quote: 





greq said:


> That black layer is lush, what material did you use? It looks like a super good piano-matte-black paint finish.


 
  I used Plutonium ultra supreme professional grade spray paint.  I put about 4 coats on it.  Didn't come out as glossy as I would have liked so I tried a spray-on gloss from Krylon but it was horrible.  I will never use it again, it ruined the whole look.


----------



## Oregonian

enoyzzaj said:


> *[COLOR=FF0000]Sunday morning again.  It's time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  The NHL season ends today, and the playoffs start in a couple of days.  [/COLOR]*
> 
> *[COLOR=FF0000]He shoots, he SCORES![/COLOR]*
> 
> _*[COLOR=FF0000]GO WINGS!![/COLOR]*_




Fortunately that looks like a glove from one of my NEW YORK RANGERS !!!!!!!


----------



## enoyzzaj

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> Fortunately that looks like a glove from one of my NEW YORK RANGERS !!!!!!!


 
   
  Yes - I need to paint it all red, with white trim.  The blue just doesn't look right, does it?


----------



## Oregonian

enoyzzaj said:


> Yes - I need to paint it all red, with white trim.  The blue just doesn't look right, does it?
> 
> :eek:




It looks PERFECT........... Go NYR!!!!


----------



## cytoSiN

My first foray into copper to match the rails on my Mad Dogs.  It's not perfect, and I learned a lot from my (highly visible) mistakes, but it's functional, fits the designed space around my Schiit stack, and it'll do the trick for now.
   

   
   

   
   
  (Sorry for not embedding the images...probably because I've been a lurking for a while and didn't start posting until recently.  I'll check back to embed when possible.) 
   
_[Mod Edit: Embedded them for you.]_


----------



## Oregonian

cytosin said:


> My first foray into copper to match the rails on my Mad Dogs.  It's not perfect, and I learned a lot from my (highly visible) mistakes, but it's functional, fits the designed space around my Schiit stack, and it'll do the trick for now.
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/50kw7s.jpg
> 
> ...




That's one of the coolest ones yet.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> That's one of the coolest ones yet.


 
   
  Thanks!  I don't have the equipment to weld the elbows, so I figured I'd just use plumber's Goop to seal the joints, but I must have done something wrong because it didn't hold fast enough to support the weight of the cans, so I added some Gorilla glue OUTSIDE the joins at the weight-bearings elbows.  I tried to hide it underneath the stand, but even if I can't see it I know I did a sloppy job.  I also didn't account for the fact that the elbows wouldn't give me perfect 90 degree angles, even though my cuts are square (used a tube cutter).  To be honest, I have no idea how you get a 90 degree angle since I used 90 degree elbows and the angles are clearly acute on most corners.  That said, I like it for the time being, especially since it fits perfectly over my stack and matches my newest cans


----------



## stevieieie

I haven't built anything just yet, but I did make a prototype in Creo for one of my classes. It's very modular and simple because the idea is to change the material to match your headphones. It's hard to tell from this angle, but the arm does have a curved surface near the end, and the glass pillar is hollow to make the center of gravity on the base and make it harder to knock over.


----------



## TrollDragon

cytosin said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by Oregonian  That's one of the coolest ones yet.   Thanks!  I don't have the equipment to weld the elbows, so I figured I'd just use plumber's Goop to seal the joints, but I must have done something wrong because it didn't hold fast enough to support the weight of the cans, so I added some Gorilla glue OUTSIDE the joins at the weight-bearings elbows.  I tried to hide it underneath the stand, but even if I can't see it I know I did a sloppy job.  I also didn't account for the fact that the elbows wouldn't give me perfect 90 degree angles, even though my cuts are square (used a tube cutter).  To be honest, I have no idea how you get a 90 degree angle since I used 90 degree elbows and the angles are clearly acute on most corners.  That said, I like it for the time being, especially since it fits perfectly over my stack and matches my newest cans


Nice job! I do love me a copper stand.  (I have 2 of them up here.)

I used JB Weld and PC-7 on mine, you have to rough up the ends with coarse sandpaper also the inside of the fittings. Have everything cut and ready to go, mix up your epoxy and start assembly. Support the parts that won't stay up by themselves, or epoxy them on a flat surface first and add them to the uprights after. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:  





> I haven't built anything just yet, but I did make a prototype in Creo for one of my classes. It's very modular and simple because the idea is to change the material to match your headphones. It's hard to tell from this angle, but the arm does have a curved surface near the end, and the glass pillar is hollow to make the center of gravity on the base and make it harder to knock over.


 
   
   
  Cool.  What's the base made of?


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Nice job! I do love me a copper stand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's basically what I did with plumber's Goop.  Coarse sand paper (inside and out), made the flat parts first and joined them after, etc.  And it still didn't hold.  Oh well, I probably should have used better glue.  For now, it'll do.  Copper tube is cheap, so I'm sure I'll make another one at some point after some more research.


----------



## stevieieie

Mahogany in that render, but it can be pretty much any material you want. Big, blocky, modular design, extremely DIY friendly 
   
   

   
  The toughest part to replace would be the glass pillar due to it being hollow.
   
  Of course, all of this is in my mind and haven't been applied in reality.. yet.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Here's my headphones holder.


----------



## Impulse

That's really cool cytoSin, I like the way it fits over your stack and matches the Mad Dogs.


----------



## Currawong

I found a whopping big screw-in knob in the hardware store by chance and though that it would be perfect for hanging headphones. I have screwed it in under my desk for this very purpose. I'll probably go back and get a few more so I can make use of the space there to create a headphone rack of sorts.


----------



## TrollDragon

Bonus find!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JMACK45

I love coming back to this thread to see the creative things people come up with. I'm not sure if there is much point to it, but I'm putting a call out to see if anyone has creative ways to display or store IEMs???


----------



## mitch_o

Cross-posting from the "show us your head-fi station" thread, but I just finished up headphone stand #2. As with the first, it's walnut-stained redwood with black steel piping. 
   
  Two down and two to go!


----------



## DDF

Inspired by this thread and some spare parts from my stair railing installation, a handrail fits headbands perfectly with no pressure points.   Base is from an old Ikea halogen desk light


----------



## Impulse

Pretty sharp looking DDF!


----------



## linglingjr

So jelly of your set up Mitch O.  Looks amazing... If only I could come home to that everyday lol


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





enoyzzaj said:


> *Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*


 
  Damn you enoyzzaj, always making me thirsty


----------



## enoyzzaj

Quote: 





dscythe said:


> Damn you enoyzzaj, always making me thirsty


 
   
  Gulp...gulp....gulp......aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh.....
   




   
   
   
  .


----------



## greenie512

A good friend kindly gave me a non-working 4212E tube as I had been admiring his recently built mono block powers based on the same tube - wonderful. I've been wondering how to display it and at 10 pm this came to me ...


----------



## jjmai

Quote: 





greenie512 said:


> A good friend kindly gave me a non-working 4212E tube as I had been admiring his recently built mono block powers based on the same tube - wonderful. I've been wondering how to display it and at 10 pm this came to me ...


 

 Cool!
  time to change the clock on your camera though.


----------



## TrollDragon

greenie512 said:


> A good friend kindly gave me a non-working 4212E tube as I had been admiring his recently built mono block powers based on the same tube - wonderful. I've been wondering how to display it and at 10 pm this came to me ...


Sweet! Want! Just about as big as the Kronzilla tubes. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azrussell132

Lots of really good ideas in this thread.


----------



## greenie512

Not quite as elegant as the "Valve Stand" above but that got me thinking .... the cleaning lady is just going to knock that over! I need something more robust ... and there it is.

   
  This and the base for the valve stand are offcuts from another job where a mate found a couple of heavy table legs on the roadside? and just wanted the plain lengths out of the centre.


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*


----------



## phuklink

Very simple...
  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=451385451620768&set=a.161406357285347.37389.100002479520996&type=1&relevant_count=1
   
  (i can't insert pic @@ )


----------



## alurain

Wanted to add my creation, but the image loader seems to be a bit off.
   
http://i.imgur.com/ksQYJVt.jpg


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





alurain said:


> Wanted to add my creation, but the image loader seems to be a bit off.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ksQYJVt.jpg


 

 I like it.  Do tell what it is made of.
   
  You can't upload images because I think you need to have about 30 posts.  Newbie rules I guess.


----------



## Soul_Est

I was just thinking about throwing the box out anyway.


----------



## jwusoccer

Just finished up my headphone stand at school. It's a little rough around the edges, but it's the first project i've ever made out of wood, and i thought it turned out nicely. Sorry about the lighting.. It's cloudy today and i couldn't get any good pictures. I'll reupload them if i get any better shots. Well, anyways, here it is:


----------



## Oregonian

jwusoccer said:


> Just finished up my headphone stand at school. It's a little rough around the edges, but it's the first project i've ever made out of wood, and i thought it turned out nicely. Sorry about the lighting.. It's cloudy today and i couldn't get any good pictures. I'll reupload them if i get any better shots. Well, anyways, here it is:




Nice job bud!


----------



## JoeDoe

Binder clip + drum key. Bonus points for the matching color scheme!?


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





jwusoccer said:


> Just finished up my headphone stand at school. It's a little rough around the edges, but it's the first project i've ever made out of wood, and i thought it turned out nicely. Sorry about the lighting.. It's cloudy today and i couldn't get any good pictures. I'll reupload them if i get any better shots. Well, anyways, here it is:


 
  Very nice job!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

A friend did this for me. The head is made of fiberglass.  Wood base or box is made of bamboo which also doubles as a storage for my portable stack and cables.


----------



## TrollDragon

Very nice!
  And quite the collection of sweet gear you have there.
   
  P.S. the vinyl finally arrived, I didn't realize where they were coming from... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I'll be building something with one of them them this weekend.
   
  Thanks Again!


----------



## enoyzzaj

_*Sunday morning.  Time flies when beer is involved.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*_


----------



## alurain

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> I like it.  Do tell what it is made of.
> 
> You can't upload images because I think you need to have about 30 posts.  Newbie rules I guess.


 
  ahh I see! I used some Padauk scrap I had found for the base and stem. A scrap piece of Carbon tubing from a project got cut in half and became the rest!


----------



## jwusoccer

As promised, here are some better pics. I'm still not much of a photographer, but these are the best photos i could get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also finished my table up, so you'll see along with the stand in the pics below 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## TrollDragon

Very nice work!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enoyzzaj

_*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  The unofficial start of summer is here.  Stay tuned for the official start in a few weeks...*_


----------



## deka-fi

What do you think of the stand koss holdphone?


----------



## uncola

50 Shades of Grado, by U.N. Cola.  
   
  This lady is from spain but comes very cheap in the united states.  I paid her fee and put her in my trunk.  After getting her home I slowly removed her outer layers exposing her to my expectant eyes.  Can you handle a big one, I asked her?  I slowly moved my equipment onto her, letting her get used to it's weight.  She was able to accommodate it's huge size.  I knew because the mini-coaxial connectors on the bottoms of the cups didn't touch the table the way they did on my previous lady.  I lifted her up and inserted my entire fist into her large hole.  I bet I could put marbles or perhaps colored rocks in here to prevent you from tipping over, I sensuously purred.  She didn't reply but I knew she was excited by the prospect.  
   
http://www.pier1.com/Recycled-Glass-Head/2188209,default,pd.html


----------



## mrAdrian

Lol that's a classic!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> A friend did this for me. The head is made of fiberglass.  Wood base or box is made of bamboo which also doubles as a storage for my portable stack and cables.


 
  These frighten me a little.


----------



## joydivisi0n

As soon as I saw the Pier One Imports bag I knew what was coming.  I thought they had sold out of these years ago; I will have to see if I can track one down.


----------



## enoyzzaj

_*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  Going to see Robert Cray & Peter Frampton this week, so I had to break out the guitar tap handle...*_


----------



## cornocopia

I searched for ages to find something to hang my Grado' s on. I eventually found a mug stand.

I pushed the rods through all the way. If I had two sets of cans I could have left it as is. 

The finished stand with my Grado's on.


----------



## liquidzoo

Nice.
   
  I use a Rubbermaid FastTrack hose hook (v1, the one pictured, not the newer version) with a bit of foam on it myself.  More support for the headband so that hopefully it will lessen the chances of it deforming over time.
   
  Cheap enough, and when I decide to make something else I can stick it back on my FastTrack rails in my garage.  Plus the bottom of it fits perfectly around my FiiO E09K/E17 combo, which is an unexpected but pleasant bonus.


----------



## dave1109

Quote: 





cytosin said:


> My first foray into copper to match the rails on my Mad Dogs.  It's not perfect, and I learned a lot from my (highly visible) mistakes, but it's functional, fits the designed space around my Schiit stack, and it'll do the trick for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very nice ! and thanks for the inspiration.
I'm about to try to build an audio rack out of copper tubing for my stack.


----------



## deka-fi

Who will help me find this stand in an online store in Europe?
   
  Quote: 





deka-fi said:


> What do you think of the stand koss holdphone?


----------



## TrollDragon

Try Here for the Koss KSH1...
  http://www.nejsluchatka.cz/drzak-koss-hold-a-phone-velky.html


----------



## douglatins

I cant buy all those fancy stuff over here, so would those woman handbag holders work? Or they are too thin and would damage the headphone?


----------



## TrollDragon

douglatins said:


> I cant buy all those fancy stuff over here, so would those woman handbag holders work? Or they are too thin and would damage the headphone?


 Depends on how wide the handle part is, if it is really narrow like wire it will leave a mark in the headband. Wrap it with some foam or make one from wood etc... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrollDragon

Also if you are in the US, that Koss headphone stand is available on Amazon & eBay.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ramadanrenan

Made this desk-clippable headphone stand as part of a redesign project at university, it was made out of repurposed printer parts (I used the sheetmetal frame). I've got more pictures of it on my blog, with an instructables link on how to make your own!  http://work.renanramadan.com/archives/5


----------



## TrollDragon

Now all you need to do is dip them in that rubber stuff they put on plier handles and start selling them on etsy and here... Nice job! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ramadanrenan

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Now all you need to do is dip them in that rubber stuff they put on plier handles and start selling them on etsy and here... Nice job!


 
  Thanks! Haha good idea! I originally wanted to coat it in some sort of rubberised material, but had some trouble sourcing anything  It's up on instructables, and anyone is free to make their own, and remix it however they want


----------



## linglingjr

Quote: 





ramadanrenan said:


> Made this desk-clippable headphone stand as part of a redesign project at university, it was made out of repurposed printer parts (I used the sheetmetal frame). I've got more pictures of it on my blog, with an instructables link on how to make your own!  http://work.renanramadan.com/archives/5


 
  Very cool, what class was this for if you don't mind me asking?  Looks like a lot of fun.  
   
  I just finished machining the stand I posted cad sreenshots of a few months ago.  Just need to thread a few more pieces and it will be complete.


----------



## ramadanrenan

Quote: 





linglingjr said:


> Very cool, what class was this for if you don't mind me asking?  Looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> I just finished machining the stand I posted cad sreenshots of a few months ago.  Just need to thread a few more pieces and it will be complete.


 
  This was for one of my Industrial Design studio classes at Monash University, the brief was to design and make a personalised product from components taken from a printer, and indeed was lots of fun! 

 Oh, I do love machined parts, I'll check it out!
 EDIT: Looks awesome dude, can't wait to see the end-result! I'm assuming that you're using metal rods, and threading the ends to slot into each other?


----------



## linglingjr

Quote: 





ramadanrenan said:


> This was for one of my Industrial Design studio classes at Monash University, the brief was to design and make a personalised product from components taken from a printer, and indeed was lots of fun!
> 
> Oh, I do love machined parts, I'll check it out!
> EDIT: Looks awesome dude, can't wait to see the end-result! I'm assuming that you're using metal rods, and threading the ends to slot into each other?


 
  Yep most of it is aluminum stock and the smaller stuff is cold rolled steel.  Big thing on top is  an 1/8th inch acrylic sheet.
   
  Industrial Design! That's what I want to get into in college, I'm a junior in HS in an engineering program and I would much rather move into industrial design than mechanical engineering.  Do you consider industrial and product design to be the same thing? Some say it is but I think PD is much more art oriented.


----------



## ramadanrenan

Quote: 





linglingjr said:


> Yep most of it is aluminum stock and the smaller stuff is cold rolled steel.  Big thing on top is  an 1/8th inch acrylic sheet.
> 
> Industrial Design! That's what I want to get into in college, I'm a junior in HS in an engineering program and I would much rather move into industrial design than mechanical engineering.  Do you consider industrial and product design to be the same thing? Some say it is but I think PD is much more art oriented.


 
  Ahhh very nice, nice mix of premium materials!

 Hmm, I'm not too sure how they structure it over in America. But here in Australia, Industrial Design is product design, and specifically with my course you can specialise in car design, general product design and furniture design. So yes, with my understanding I consider product and industrial design to be the same thing. Also, over here, you can do a double degree of engineering and industrial design, you may want to look into that to see if they offer that at the universities near you (if you also enjoy doing engineering). 
 Hope this answered your question 
 EDIT: it seems I'm not entirely correct, after some googling, it looks as if their is a difference, but it's not very clear cut as their is an overlap between the two. All I do know is that Industrial Design focusses on mass-produced products and has some engineering subjects within the course. Maybe contact the universities directly, and check them out during open weeks so you can see for yourself what the aims are of the course.


----------



## linglingjr

Awesome.  Thanks for the info and perspective, Australia lol thanks for the help.


----------



## siles1991

http://imgur.com/HvyDBxY
   
  any advice on how to make it look nicer?
   
  I have very limited tools, only have a saw and screwdrivers, sandpaper. Anything I can use to maybe make it look more aesthetically pleasing?


----------



## linglingjr

Quote: 





siles1991 said:


> http://imgur.com/HvyDBxY
> 
> any advice on how to make it look nicer?
> 
> I have very limited tools, only have a saw and screwdrivers, sandpaper. Anything I can use to maybe make it look more aesthetically pleasing?


 
  I know it may sound cheap/ tacky but there is this textured paper that makes it look like leather.  I would consider gluing it around some of the wood parts.   That might look good with the metal. Other parts you could stain.


----------



## siles1991

Was thinking of staining it thanks  will take a look at the textured paper.


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*


----------



## JamesHuntington

I like that! I don't know why I was thinking you should use bar tape for bicycle handle bars. I think it comes in leather.


----------



## mobiman

For sale with Pixmania:
   
http://www.pixmania.nl/nl/nl/11001418/art/koss/jko-holdaphone-houder-voo.html


----------



## axeltow

i managed to finish my ikea headphone stand. i was waiting for the base. i have a spare led tape that i was thinking to attach at the back, in the hollow part but attaching it to a power source makes it not a "cost-friendly" option. it might have to wait until i get the muse. nothing fancy as you will see


----------



## harry truman

Quote: 





enoyzzaj said:


> *Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*


 
   
  This. Is. Freakin'. Awesome.
   
_Edit - _I just realized this is a series.  Even better!


----------



## enoyzzaj

Quote: 





harry truman said:


> This. Is. Freakin'. Awesome.
> 
> _Edit - _I just realized this is a series.  Even better!


 
   
   
  Stay tuned.....


----------



## soze

Quote: 





axeltow said:


> i managed to finish my ikea headphone stand. i was waiting for the base. i have a spare led tape that i was thinking to attach at the back, in the hollow part but attaching it to a power source makes it not a "cost-friendly" option. it might have to wait until i get the muse. nothing fancy as you will see


 
   
  Where in IKEA do you find that (the metal part)?  I tried looking last time I went and couldn't find it.


----------



## inasafeplace

The idea of a headphone stand is nice if you live in a place with nice aeration in your room, free from dust or almost. In my case, I always replace my headphones in a box after use. T1 go in their aluminum box, others go in their carry case or on my hippocases. Otherwise, they would be covered with dust in a few days.


----------



## TrollDragon

Or just dust like the rest of us do... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## perr

Anybody know metric size and pitch of the Capita 4" and 8" legs?? Want to use Metric T-nuts (if I can find them) instead of the mounting plates to attach them to the upright of a DIY wood headphone stand. Have googled ad nauseam to no avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*
   
*This Friday, summer officially starts.  It's the summer solstice.  Time for summer brews....*


----------



## GrindingThud

Fantastic handle!


----------



## enoyzzaj

Quote: 





grindingthud said:


> Fantastic handle!


 
   
  It's perhaps my favorite.  
   
  And pretty rare.


----------



## Gnomeplay

Quote: 





enoyzzaj said:


> It's perhaps my favorite.
> 
> And pretty rare.


 
  Definitely very neat, makes me want a collection of tap handles for my man cave.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Here is my personal stand with a pedestal for a portable rig.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Here is my personal stand with a pedestal for a portable rig.


 
  DAMN that looks good.
  I love the 'floating' headphone stand look.


----------



## JoeDoe

sp3llv3xit said:


> Here is my personal stand with a pedestal for a portable rig.




That looks great! Custom?


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





joedoe said:


> That looks great! *Custom?*


 
  That's basically the point of a DIY thread.


----------



## Fuzziekiwi




----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





greq said:


> That's basically the point of a DIY thread.


 
  Thanks man. That's helpful.


----------



## TrollDragon

joedoe said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that's what were all here for... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





greq said:


> DAMN that looks good.
> I love the 'floating' headphone stand look.


 


 Thanks.

  
  Quote: 





joedoe said:


> That looks great! Custom?


 

 Yes. Just 3 drawer pull handles and an old block of wood that's been chiseled and sanded to shape.  The aluminum rod that you see as the goose-neck for the headphones hanger is a water pail handle that's been discarded.


----------



## axeltow

Quote: 





soze said:


> Where in IKEA do you find that (the metal part)?  I tried looking last time I went and couldn't find it.


 
   
  I think I just went and asked for it saying I am looking for the EKB Bjarnum....either the living room or the office area...just don't mention why you need it...the lady was looking at me like some weirdo 
   
  http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10136135/
   
   
  @perr - i don't get what exactly do you need. the capita are 4 inches long. here is a more detailed explanation on the hole for the bolt - http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackfeathers/2816527404/in/set-72157607014052490/


----------



## harry truman

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Here is my personal stand with a pedestal for a portable rig.


 
   
  That looks amazing.  I love it!


----------



## mobiman

@*sp3llv3xit *I don't see any copper but nevertheless one word comes to mind: (actually two) STEAM PUNK !


----------



## backsideslappy

It doesn't look like much, but given I'm only about $7 into it for some dowel and PVC connectors I'm not overly fussed - it will live in my guitar room.
   


 And, while not very "DIY", I picked this up for the bedroom:


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Improved on an earlier build.  The headphones rest is cut to swallow wing design.  I also utilized a thinner steel rod as the goose-neck to heighten that illusion of a floating headphones-rest.  The portable rig pedestal has been cleaned and tightened.


----------



## TrollDragon

Very Nice!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Improved on an earlier build.  The headphones rest is cut to swallow wing design.  I also utilized a thinner steel rod as the goose-neck to heighten that illusion of a floating headphones-rest.  The portable rig pedestal has been cleaned and tightened.


 
   
   
  Gorgeous.  I'd buy it.


----------



## MrEleventy

Looks fantastic. That Beyer plaque is still awesome btw, wish I had one for my DT880s.


----------



## cdeviney

DIY Headphone Stand
 --------------------------------
 This was a about $1.00 cost project for me...items have been in the garage for years.

 !!!  Nothing is too good for my refurbished Shure SRH440 headphones from Ebay ('sock mod' completed upon arrival)  !!!

 MATERIALS:
  Glue (Permatex Clear Silicone Adhesive Sealant)
 Wine Bottle
  Spray Paint - Flat Black
  1" Diameter Wooden Dowel or PVC Pipe
 1/2" Felt strip (it is sticky on one side)
  Aquarium Rocks or Pea Gravel or Marbles
 Swim Noodle (3.75" outer diameter / 1" inner diameter)
 1 - 6" x 6" Ceramic Tile from the flooring department of Lowes ($0.88) This was the only thing I had to buy...already had all of the rest

 TOOLS:
 Funnel
 Small Serrated Knife

 NOTE:
 You can drink the wine at any time...before or during the project...rinse the bottle and let it dry.

 STEPS:
 [1]    Cut a one foot length off of the end of a swim noodle.
 [2]    Cut a one foot length of 1" dowel and insert it through the middle length of swim noodle.
 [3]    Spray the one foot segment of the swim noodle/dowel with paint and allow it to dry.
  [4]    Put a strip of felt along the bottom edges of the ceramic tile.
 [5]    Fill about one-third of the wine bottle with aquarium rocks, or pea gravel, or marbles (use funnel).  Be sure to put the lid on the wine bottle to prevent glue from dripping inside.
 [6]    Cut a hole, slightly smaller than the outer diameter of the top of the wine bottle, 6" from the end of the swim noodle, until you hit the dowel, which is inside of the swim noodle.
 [7]    Pour some glue into the hole and twist the wine bottle (with lid attached) into the hole.
 [8]    Put glue around the bottom edge of the wine bottle and center it on the ceramic tile.
 [9]    Let it dry...be patient!
 [10]  Hang up your headphones!

 ***  If you have very heavy/large cans, you could use two wine bottles and a longer section of swim noodle.  ***

 This was a fun project, wandering around the house and garage, thinking "what can I hang my headphones on?"
  
   

   
  I'm not skilled/talented like some of you...just a mom!
   
  ======================================
   
  06/27/2013:
   
  Tweaked and edited...here are a couple of pics with the ceramic tile base.


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





cdeviney said:


> DIY Headphone Stand
> --------------------------------
> This was a $0.00 cost project...all items have been in the garage for years.
> 
> ...


 
  Very very cool.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





cdeviney said:


> NOTE:
> You can drink the wine at any time...before *or during the project*...rinse the bottle and let it dry.


 
  I see what you did there.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

I added 2 slits to allow IEMs to hang around. Hehe...  Really, I figure that the IEM cables can benefit from the vertical placement to straighten the cables in between uses.

 Also, I sanded the edges to make the pedestal more round.  In the spirit of making this thing more round, I replaced the drawer pull handle with round knobs.




   

   

   

   

   


 Save for the hard wood, most of the stuff there are sourced inside the house.  A DIY project that can be easily completed in a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## TrollDragon

Very nice sp3llv3xit!
   
  What are you using for the shaft at the back?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Very nice sp3llv3xit!
> 
> What are you using for the shaft at the back?


 


 Plastic pail's steel handle.


----------



## cdeviney

Spray paint your desired color?
   
http://www.amazon.com/SHANY-Cosmetics-Female-Styrofoam-Inches/dp/B005ACLU3E/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Plastic pail's steel handle.


 
  Excellent!
  Pure Genius!


----------



## MrTechAgent

*The Cheapest Method.*
   
  What you will need - 
   
  1)Metal scale
  2)Duck tape
  3)A piece of paper
   
  Procedure - Bend the scale according to where you are gonna place and stick it , then use duck tape to stick it , finally cover the part where your headphone is gonna rest with the paper so that it will not scratch the headband or  tear the cushioning.
  The best way to keep it clean and elegant is sticking it at the back side of a monitor so that the nasty tape ain't visible 
  Works


----------



## rcoolb2002

More of a repurpose than a DIY I suppose, but it gets the job done!
   
  Some sort of Weider exercise thingy clamped to the side of my desk.


----------



## Zashoomin

Don't worry your getting exercise with that exercise thingy. Takes a lot of energy to reach over and grab a pair of headphones


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Don't worry your getting exercise with that exercise thingy. Takes a lot of energy to reach over and grab a pair of headphones


 
  I even have to plug them in.  This is getting out of hand.  Im gonna have to build a hub that switches to whichever pair is not on the rack!


----------



## enoyzzaj

_*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*_


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





enoyzzaj said:


> _*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*_


 
  Yessir, love me some Shiner!


----------



## ehreiyc

Quote: 





lucsteva said:


> For some reason, my basement is extremely dusty.  I was complaining to my wife about the fact that I wanted to DIY a headphone stand but I didn't want my Grados (that she bought me for Christmas) to get all dusty.  I made a comment that I would need a bell jar to keep the dust out.  This stuck with me, and I started thinking about the possibility of creating a stand inside of a glass bell jar - it would keep my cans (mostly) dust free, and provide a beautiful display case.
> 
> Well, a weekend and about $50 later - here it is.  Yeah, the glass is going to get dusty, but at least my cans wont!


 
  OMG this is beautiful <3 <3 <3


----------



## DefQon

Finally finished my headphone stand. Wood base was off a vintage cabinet that took me a very long time to sand it down by hand and a sanding buffer. Top and bottom face base using lambskin leather. 3 layers of clear varnish on the non black areas. Everything cut/sanded/glued by hand so no fancy machinery invovled, not perfect but I'm proud of my creation which originally was going to be for my LCD2's. Some area's might look off, that was just the one I took my photos. Enjoy.


----------



## jjinh

With a base that big the stand isnt going to tip over! Doesnt that stretch the arc of the headphones?


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





jjinh said:


> With a base that big the stand isnt going to tip over! Doesnt that stretch the arc of the headphones?


 
  Nah it won't tip over, I like big bases, it gives off a grand feeling. Nah the arc doesn't stretch it thanks to the thin layer of foam and lambskin leather over the top it just sits there. Btw if you haven't noticed, the headband on that Lambda pro is also lambskinned.
   
  The idea sort of came from this:
   
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-headphone-stand-for-Stax-or-Sennheiser-headphones-/300921684490?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item461054820a&_uhb=1


----------



## TrollDragon

Very nice work DefQon!
I love the lambskin it adds a regal touch to the stand.
Someone has too much Stax... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DefQon

Cheers troll, never is enough with this hobby unfortunately. That picture only shows a third of what I own.


----------



## kalbee

Dang, nice stand there DefQon.
  I must ask though: is there just too much sheep in Australia that you use actual lambskin for the base?


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Dang, nice stand there DefQon.
> I must ask though: is there just too much sheep in Australia that you use actual lambskin for the base?


 
  Thanks. No sheep/lambskin here is actually quite expensive, mainly the ones treated for clothing/furniture garments. My mother is a professional tailor with all sorts of garments lying around so I asked her for a bit of lambskin. At $15-23 a foot it ain't exactly cheap and depends on the grade of the leather you're buying as well.
   
  I originally were gonna make the top bit round but I don't have any working tools to carve a bare block of Tasmanian Oak hardwood to fit on top. So I made it simple and wrapped it. A bit sturdy and fat looking but I don't dig skinny chicks neither.


----------



## nippon

Everything made with Ikea stuff


----------



## DefQon

Good old Ikea.


----------



## wingtsun

I picked myself a nice log from last year's wood pile and sanded it down. Makes for a nice unique style and only takes an hour or two of concentrated effort. I've made some watch stands like this, too.


----------



## Oregonian

wingtsun said:


> I picked myself a nice log from last year's wood pile and sanded it down. Makes for a nice unique style and only takes an hour or two of concentrated effort. I've made some watch stands like this, too.




Love it.


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





wingtsun said:


> I picked myself a nice log from last year's wood pile and sanded it down. Makes for a nice unique style and only takes an hour or two of concentrated effort. I've made some watch stands like this, too.


 
  That's beautiful and simplistic. Great idea!


----------



## dave1109

DefQon & wingtsun, very nice stands, lots of nice work you've done there !


----------



## wingtsun

Quote: 





dave1109 said:


> DefQon & wingtsun, very nice stands, lots of nice work you've done there !


 
   
  Thanks all. It's not as much as you might think. The trick is selecting a nice soft wood which is not too difficult to sand. I then use an electric sander. This is the one I have:
   

   
  With that you do most of the hard work sanding down branch stubbs etc.. Best tip is to select a log that has a nice shape and then just smooth it down. That way you're keeping the organic look of the log and your work sanding is kept to a minimum. Once you've got it relatively smooth you can change over to two light grits of sand paper to get it exactly how you want it. Once you're happy you need something like this:
   

   
  which will protect it and allow you to clean it if anything splashes on it. I use the same stuff for our oak kitchen worktop surfaces. Probably need to apply a couple of times as it soaks into the wood and impregnates it whilst also highlighting the grain nicely. Takes a few hours to completely dry but once done it no longer smells and the surface of the wood remains natural and matte.
  All in all it's cheap and you get a one-off headphone stand that looks as good as any $100 stand you'd buy in the shops, IMO.


----------



## ehreiyc

Quote: 





wingtsun said:


> Thanks all. It's not as much as you might think. The trick is selecting a nice soft wood which is not too difficult to sand. I then use an electric sander. This is the one I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What would you think would be the best way to curve the top of your stand ? This sounds interesting but I would assume you would want the top to curve to support the headphones better.
   
  Just curious !


----------



## wingtsun

Quote: 





ehreiyc said:


> What would you think would be the best way to curve the top of your stand ? This sounds interesting but I would assume you would want the top to curve to support the headphones better.
> 
> Just curious !


 
   
  Well, you could chisel it to a rounded edge and then sand it. However, TBH, when you use a log the headphones sit in a similar fashion to how they sit on your head. As such, there's no real pressure on the headband which is why I didn't feel the need to make mine rounded and in practise it works perfectly.


----------



## DefQon

Do you use a fine brush, roller or foam brush to paint the satin finish on the wood block to prevent paint marks, drip marks from the brush?


----------



## wingtsun

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Do you use a fine brush, roller or foam brush to paint the satin finish on the wood block to prevent paint marks, drip marks from the brush?


 
   
  Neither, use a cloth and just rub the oil into the surface. This is oil rather than varnish so it will soak into the wood and you won't get any drip marks.


----------



## DefQon

Ahk, fair enough I thought you used a layer of varnish on top. I've sanded my LCD2's, dissembled and tried using a brush today, left brush marks. So waiting for the clear varnish to dry up and I'll sand it down again and use a foam brush so it doesn't leave brush streaks.


----------



## enoyzzaj

_*Time flies when you're*__* having fun.  Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap handle of the week" headphone stand...*_


----------



## enoyzzaj

_*Sunday morning.  Apparently, nobody has made any headphone stands this week...*_
_*Time for the "Tap handle of the week" headphone stand...*_
   
_**_


----------



## Math-ECU

*Will have to do...The stapler keeps the box corners from leaving creases in the foam pads!*


----------



## razor5cl

I've built a headphone stand but I have nothing to take pictures of our with. Spent to much on audio gear already but I'm getting a new phone soon so I'll report back then.


----------



## LogicAudio

it may seems odd but I use 450TH monstrous tube as stand for my HD800. the tube is soft glass which is so HD800-friendly. I have more than 200 pieces of this valuable tube collecting dust in basement with no use, so thought why not use them here. NAT Magma 150wpc SE amplifier uses this tube to obtain most powerful single ended tube amp ever built title.


----------



## DefQon

That looked like a bong for a second. lol


----------



## TrollDragon

defqon said:


> That looked like a bong for a second. lol


Would make a nice bong for sure.


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





defqon said:


> That looked like a bong for a second. lol


 

 ROTFLMAO.................and I can see it!


----------



## myears

that's what I have for now...


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice!
Easter Island Grado Man!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap handle of the week" headphone stand.  This one's from north of the border...*


----------



## Swollen17

Inspired by a gravity style wine rack. Bottles can be changed to suit your preference. I went with a tequila bottle that was cool enough that I felt the need to save it after I drank the contents. Was trying to make a $0 stand, and thought this was cool. I went with the distressed look (by went with I mean the stain didn't soak in evenly, and I decided I like it anyways). Could do 2, maybe 3 headphones per bottle if needed. Now I just need to make a plug to fill the screw hole, and it will be done.
   
  Also, maybe I am dumb, but I can't get it to insert an image, so I just did the link. Do you have to have a certain number of post before you can insert pictures. When I click on the button it says Please Wait for a second, and then goes away. Tried Chrome, Mozilla, and IE with the same results? HELP!
   
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-DYkf1pKymtk/Ue8ooNJsroI/AAAAAAAAPEI/kXq4rfkn1lo/w1556-h875-no/2013-07-23_17-47-33_594.jpg


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





swollen17 said:


> Inspired by a gravity style wine rack. Bottles can be changed to suit your preference. I went with a tequila bottle that was cool enough that I felt the need to save it after I drank the contents. Was trying to make a $0 stand, and thought this was cool. I went with the distressed look (by went with I mean the stain didn't soak in evenly, and I decided I like it anyways). Could do 2, maybe 3 headphones per bottle if needed. Now I just need to make a plug to fill the screw hole, and it will be done.
> 
> Also, maybe I am dumb, but I can't get it to insert an image, so I just did the link. Do you have to have a certain number of post before you can insert pictures. When I click on the button it says Please Wait for a second, and then goes away. Tried Chrome, Mozilla, and IE with the same results? HELP!
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-DYkf1pKymtk/Ue8ooNJsroI/AAAAAAAAPEI/kXq4rfkn1lo/w1556-h875-no/2013-07-23_17-47-33_594.jpg


 
  I really like that idea.  and yes you have to have posted a few times before you can send more than one PM a day, post pictures, and try to sell stuff on the for sale thread.


----------



## DefQon

That's a pretty innovative idea for a headphone stand. Gives a man a reason to drink more wine.


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





defqon said:


> That's a pretty innovative idea for a headphone stand. Gives a man a reason to drink more wine.


 
  +1 to more wine


----------



## TrollDragon

Since your not using the Brainwavz stand anymore send it this way for some love it deserves...


----------



## Swollen17

The Brainwavz one will still be the primary stand. The new one is just for the others (have some DT-990's on the way, so I had to make a home for the backups before they get here. I can reach the Brainwavz one from my standard chair position, and the other one I have to roll the chair about a foot to reach (FWP), so I've got to keep it. Sorry.


----------



## TrollDragon

No problem I was just yanking your chain... 

To bad headphones won't fit on Patron Tequila bottles. A fine drink and a fine headphone the DT880 Pro's.


----------



## Swollen17

Milagro is one of my favorites, and it is a beautiful color, and a perfect headphone shape. Hornitos might have a good shape too. Sadly with Corzo's weird shape it would never work. So I don't have an excuse to buy any


----------



## TrollDragon

Amazing Bottle!
  I`ll have to see if I can get any here in Canada.


----------



## DefQon

And before you know it, you will see pictures of drunk head-fi'ers making headphone stands and all kinds of shenanigans with wine bottles.


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





defqon said:


> And before you know it, you will see pictures of drunk head-fi'ers making headphone stands and all kinds of shenanigans with wine bottles.


 
  That's the spirit! *wink wink*


----------



## Swollen17

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Amazing Bottle!
> I`ll have to see if I can get any here in Canada.


 
  I've never felt the need to pony up for the Select stuff. But the standard Silver (grade) bottle is blue, and a really cool looking bottle too. Maybe for some special occasion I will go for the fancy schmansy stuff, because that is a pretty phenominal looking bottle. Sorry for the tequila tangent that I started. But come on it's tequila. It deserves attention. Plus I intentionally turned the label so it showed in the picture so people could see what kind it was in case anybody wanted to get one of those bottles for themselves.


----------



## JoeDoe

First DIY stand. Sorry that the base was cut off. Since the stain and synthetic wood was left over, didn't cost a dime!


----------



## Swollen17

Didn't cost a dime. Just my kind of stuff. More money to spend on the fun stuff.


----------



## razor5cl

This is my prized DIY headphone stand, made of some parts from my local hardware store. The main bit was £1, the brackets £2 each and the paint and bolts came to £5 altogether, so not bad on price either.


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Another Sunday morning.  Another "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand...*


----------



## sachu

haha.. nice..I love the stand. although I'd personally would have gone with something more snobbish like a micro brew...


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





sachu said:


> haha.. nice..I love the stand. although I'd personally would have gone with something more snobbish like a micro brew...


 
  He has about 400 of them, hang around a while you'll see quite a few...


----------



## sachu

haha.. word


----------



## GrindingThud

Timely stand! I just toured the brewery in Milwaukee, what an operation. 


enoyzzaj said:


> *[COLOR=FF0000]Another Sunday morning.  Another "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand...[/COLOR]*


----------



## TheOtus

The base board is made from laminated pine and the holders from birch veneer. Coated with few layers of matte lacquer. Some white felt to soften the surface a bit. Pretty happy with the results. = )


----------



## TrollDragon

Looks great!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enoyzzaj

Quote: 





sachu said:


> haha.. nice..I love the stand. although I'd personally would have gone with something more snobbish like a micro brew...


 
   
  Next up....a micro brew stand.
   
  Stay tuned...somebody has to keep this thread bumped once a week!


----------



## germanmusic11

...looks great, good work


----------



## TheOtus

Thanks for the comments! = ) It was quite a job to shape the holders. More precise sawing would have helped. Needed to use sandpaper quite a bit...


----------



## TheChasL

If you have another one of those bad boys lying around I'd happily buy one from you! Nice work


----------



## TheOtus

Heh, thanks a lot for the comment. = ) Don't have any extra ones I'm afraid...


----------



## jjmai

Quote: 





razor5cl said:


>


 
   
  That looks almost like a cross.
  I wonder if it's sacrilegious to hang headphones on a real cross...


----------



## razor5cl

Wow I had never noticed that. It probably isn't though so it's OK.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





jjmai said:


> That looks almost like a cross.
> I wonder if it's sacrilegious to hang headphones on a real cross...


 
  ofc it's not, what makes you think God isn't an Audiophile... I mean we spend every second trying to match what's real
   
  Non the less, I'd like to make a nice Headphone Case for my W1000x <3 like a wooden Suit Case with excessive padding on the insides of it and something to keep everything inside secure


----------



## TrollDragon

Here is the new stand with cable hook for the beyerdynamic DT880 Pro's.
  All cut, fitted and soldered, now the fun of clean up and polishing begins! Emery cloth, steel wool and that wonderful mushroom buffing pad...


----------



## Darknet

trolldragon said:


> Here is the new stand with cable hook for the beyerdynamic DT880 Pro's.
> All cut, fitted and soldered, now the fun of clean up and polishing begins! Emery cloth, steel wool and that wonderful mushroom buffing pad...


 
copper stands looking nice as always. I need an idea for a stand... Something super modern and clean. Ive been brainstorming but i either can't think of anything or its too hard to make.


----------



## TrollDragon

Thanks!

If you do decide to use copper, make sure you use an epoxy like PC-7 or JB Weld it is so much nicer than solder.





Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darknet

Dang that looks pretty amazing lol even better than before.That shine from the polish haha. 

Thanks for the tips. I think I'll try to finish something before summmer. School doesnt give much time for these things.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If you do decide to use copper, make sure you use an epoxy like PC-7 or JB Weld it is so much nicer than solder.
> 
> ...


 
  That's pretty awesome :O, I'd actually like to make some Wooden Stands my self!


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





darknet said:


> Dang that looks pretty amazing lol even better than before.That shine from the polish haha.
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I think I'll try to finish something before summmer. School doesnt give much time for these things.


 
  Thanks!
  You'll find something, take your time and make it look great. I went through this thread start to finish and a few others as well before I decided on the copper. I started with a PVC idea but the copper was better, yeah there is never enough time to do what you want to do these days. 
   
  Quote: 





mshenay said:


> That's pretty awesome :O, I'd actually like to make some Wooden Stands my self!


 
  Thanks!
  The problem I have with wood is that I have no patience or the facilities to work with wood. I see things people make out of wood that is so smooth and has a lacquer coating that looks like glass and I go WOW, thats amazing. The lack of proper equipment is my main problem as you can only do so much with hand tools.
   
  You mentioned you wanted to build a box for the Wx's, that would be sweet. A nice Oak or Mahogany box with a Satin lining and some exquisite hardware would be a thing of beauty for sure.
  And Lee Valley has some amazing hardware for box's and cabinets... http://www.leevalley.com/en/home/OnlineCatalog.aspx?id=01a76ae2
   
   
  Good Luck Guys and don't forget to post your amazing creations here.


----------



## RochRx7

ah man TrollDragon..
   
  Those stands look WAY better in this thread than they do in instagram from my phone.
   
  Mad props bro!


----------



## TrollDragon

rochrx7 said:


> ah man TrollDragon..
> 
> Those stands look WAY better in this thread than they do in instagram from my phone.
> 
> Mad props bro!


Thanks Bro!
Yeah Instagram on the phone leaves a lot to be desired sometimes, but it's great for what we use it for. I had the little one down to the Father in law's today and rotated the hook to the back, I also put in on his bench grinder with the wire wheel. Now for some emery cloth, steel wool and a buff. 

I do love me some copper pipe stands. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrollDragon

Well I can't buff it no moar... time for some lacquer and a headband pad.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Well I can't buff it no moar... time for some lacquer and a headband pad.


 
  Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Wow, that's beautiful!


 

 Thank you good sir!


----------



## Currawong

$2k bag hanging knobs and a bit of lateral thinking under my desk.


----------



## TrollDragon

currawong said:


> $2k bag hanging knobs and a bit of lateral thinking under my desk.


The GermanMaestro's hanging on a knob, oh the horror... 
Which 4xx are those? Quick comparison to a DT880 Pro.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*


----------



## TrollDragon

All Finished...

   
  Loaded up!


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> All Finished...
> 
> 
> Loaded up!


 
  Very nice! I also just realized I have enough desk space [after moving some things around] to fit at least 2-3 PROPER headphone stands on my desk! Just have to mount my fan to the wall [which would be good anyways] then I'm golden! 
   
  Going to honestly drive about 3 nails into the wall [or see if my neighbor will let me use his cordless drill to drill some screws and just use the hook like appratus on the back of the fan, which seems to make it very easy to just well hang again'st the wall. There's enough surface area of the stand it self that gravity will keep it steady in place. Then YAY I can get REAL headphone stands


----------



## daigo

Keep that stand away from all those copper thieves running around!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Very nice! I also just realized I have enough desk space [after moving some things around] to fit at least 2-3 PROPER headphone stands on my desk! Just have to mount my fan to the wall [which would be good anyways] then I'm golden!
> 
> Going to honestly drive about 3 nails into the wall [or see if my neighbor will let me use his cordless drill to drill some screws and just use the hook like appratus on the back of the fan, which seems to make it very easy to just well hang again'st the wall. There's enough surface area of the stand it self that gravity will keep it steady in place. Then YAY I can get REAL headphone stands


 
   
  Thanks!
  Get that fan moved and something built!
  Pictures uploaded are a must... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





daigo said:


> Keep that stand away from all those copper thieves running around!


 
  Chained to the desk it will stay...


----------



## BacHolz

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> All Finished...
> 
> 
> Loaded up!


 

 Beautiful! I've never seen a copper stand as handsome as what you have done. Makes me want to replace my modified garden hose holder from Home Depot. Congrats once again on a fine job. I need to take a few pics and share my humble stand.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





bacholz said:


> Beautiful! I've never seen a copper stand as handsome as what you have done. Makes me want to replace my modified garden hose holder from Home Depot. Congrats once again on a fine job. I need to take a few pics and share my humble stand.


 
  Thank you good sir!
   
  All DIY stands are Welcome here!
  I've actually picked up and ponderd that Rubermaid hose holder on numerours occasions when I have passed it in the hardware store.
  Feel free to post up some pics when you can!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Took me 2 weeks but the product is well worth the effort spent.  Hope to put this up on Amazon as soon as I can squeeze a power/electricity outlet inside this rig to allow easier charging of our DAP and amps.


----------



## DefQon

I have to admit that is unique, weird, artistic and awesome all at the same time.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





defqon said:


> I have to admit that is unique, weird, artistic and awesome all at the same time.


 

 Thanks!


----------



## MrEleventy

Looks like a artistic monster statute. Love it.  How do you make the curved headband rest? Need something for my stand. biting into the padding.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Looks like a artistic monster statute. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Power saw and sander, sir.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Power saw and sander, sir.


 
  That is really something, any idea's on the price yet? As you mentioned selling it on Amazon!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> That is really something, any idea's on the price yet? As you mentioned selling it on Amazon!


 

 Not yet.  Still working out the issue of universality.  It should be able to hold a triple-decker as ably as it does a double-stack.  And I still have to add a pull-out slide for 2 electrical sockets.  Estimated time of completion will be around 2 weeks as I can only work on this during weekends. Thanks for your interest and inquiry sir.


----------



## yakiboy

here is my share again. made another FS TYP Room and omega


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Took me 2 weeks but the product is well worth the effort spent.  Hope to put this up on Amazon as soon as I can squeeze a power/electricity outlet inside this rig to allow easier charging of our DAP and amps.


 
  A venerable work of Art!
  Bravo!
   
  Personally I'd probably forget about the AC outlet inside as you would have to get it safety certified if you incorporate any Mains type outlets and wish to sell it as a product.
  If anyone ever got shocked or it caught fire, you would never get out from under the lawsuit... just my 2 cents.
   
  That is why mostly all these things come with a power brick, all you have to do is buy an approved brick and it's not an issue anymore with your device.
   
  And I am absolutely loving the Hose Clamp on the Interconnect...
  (Dont show that in the Pictures of your Portable Rig thread, there are a few there that would profess the sonic enhancement of gear type hose clamps over compression fit...)


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





yakiboy said:


> here is my share again. made another FS TYP Room and omega


 
  Very Nice!
  I hate you people that can work in wood...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> A venerable work of Art!
> Bravo!
> 
> Personally I'd probably forget about the AC outlet inside as you would have to get it safety certified if you incorporate any Mains type outlets and wish to sell it as a product.
> ...


 


 Ah hahahaha... Thank you for the heads up sir.  The hose clamp is temporary until I can have the shrinkable rubber replaced. It is loose and stands the risk of flapping.  I intend to use a Viablue plug so that the fat VanDenHul cable can be inserted deeply into the barrel.

 And also, thank you for your suggestion regarding the power sockets.


----------



## yakiboy

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Very Nice!
> I hate you people that can work in wood...


 

 I envy your stand! tahahaha...


----------



## zeroxevo

Hi guys, 
   
  This is my first headphone stand that I have fabricated using 8mm Acrylic and all edges have been polished to a shine. Really like the X1 while it's on the stand


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





zeroxevo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first headphone stand that I have fabricated using 8mm Acrylic and all edges have been polished to a shine. Really like the X1 while it's on the stand


 
  Very nice, 
   
  I have actually started reaseraching and planning a Head Phone Case Build! Giong to use a Portable File Case Holder, as it's the perfect size. In addition I'm planning on Filling that Tax Case Holder with some Foaming Seat padding, need to find a good adhesive that can cover a large area so I can attach padding to the entire inside, about 4 suqare feet, as the Case holder is big enough for 8.5 x 11 sheets about 6 inches of them so really it is totally perfect. My biggest headphones my Ath w1000x are only about 4 inches wide at thier widest point. So as soon as I can find a good adhesive I plan to move onto the next step of this custom headphone case build!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





zeroxevo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first headphone stand that I have fabricated using 8mm Acrylic and all edges have been polished to a shine. Really like the X1 while it's on the stand


 
  Very Nice!
  I hate people who can work in Acrylic even more than I hate people who can work with wood... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Well Done!


----------



## zeroxevo

Thanks  Acrylic is easier to work with but less forgiving that wood.


----------



## razor5cl

I envy people that can work in any raw material.


----------



## Darknet

Hey zeroxevo do you have any tips for working with acrylic? (mainly smoothing the edges after you cut them and polishing the surface) i have a piece of scavenged acrylic from an old computer so might as well give it a try haha


----------



## Zarathustra19

My first, and so far only attempt at a stand.  Extra pine planks in the garage, so I thought why not?  Its meant to look like Yggdrasil, the tree of life in Norse mythology.  Best I could do with a jigsaw, a pocket knife and a drill.  It could use a few coats of poly, though.


----------



## Kamakahah

I'm impressed, and I'll take one please =).


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





zarathustra19 said:


> My first, and so far only attempt at a stand.  Extra pine planks in the garage, so I thought why not?  Its meant to look like Yggdrasil, the tree of life in Norse mythology.  Best I could do with a jigsaw, a pocket knife and a drill.  It could use a few coats of poly, though.


 

 Let's see it with headphones on it.  Looks interesting!


----------



## Zarathustra19

Just put the first coat of polyurethane on it, so headphones have to wait a little bit, lol.  I'll post with them on it after the second and third coats are finished drying.  Thanks for the interest in it!


----------



## zeroxevo

darknet said:


> Hey zeroxevo do you have any tips for working with acrylic? (mainly smoothing the edges after you cut them and polishing the surface) i have a piece of scavenged acrylic from an old computer so might as well give it a try haha




If you are going to cut the acrylic, you would need to choose the appropriate cutting tool. Anything above 5mm would need a scroll saw. If you are using thinner sheets, you can use a frame saw to cut out the intended design. Go slow, too harsh/forceful may crack the acrylic. 

For smoothing edges u can use any aluminum oxide/silicon carbide sandpaper. I think you can get them from any DIY stores. The grit size I choose to work with are (coarse to fine) 36, 100, 180, 500, 1000 finish with 1500
You can sand down the rough edges with the 36 slowly work your way up to 1500 to get a very smooth finish. If you work on designs with many straight edges, you can actually use an orbital sander with the same grit size as above to smoothen the edges. It's saves a lot of time and effort. Alternatives dremmel with circular sand pads and commercial diamond edge smoothing setup. 

Finally to buff finish. I use a car polisher (I do not own a cloth disc buffer). So I basically put it on the ground and use my feet to keep it in place and buff the edges with normal car polishing compounds. Repeat till you get the desired shine. 

Hope this helps


----------



## TrollDragon

kamakahah said:


> I'm impressed, and I'll take one please =).


Me too, nice job!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjmai

zeroxevo said:


> If you are going to cut the acrylic, you would need to choose the appropriate cutting tool. Anything above 5mm would need a scroll saw. If you are using thinner sheets, you can use a frame saw to cut out the intended design. Go slow, too harsh/forceful may crack the acrylic.
> 
> For smoothing edges u can use any aluminum oxide/silicon carbide sandpaper. I think you can get them from any DIY stores. The grit size I choose to work with are (coarse to fine) 36, 100, 180, 500, 1000 finish with 1500
> You can sand down the rough edges with the 36 slowly work your way up to 1500 to get a very smooth finish. If you work on designs with many straight edges, you can actually use an orbital sander with the same grit size as above to smoothen the edges. It's saves a lot of time and effort. Alternatives dremmel with circular sand pads and commercial diamond edge smoothing setup.
> ...




After the acrylic edge has been sanded/milled smooth, you can actually take a quick blowtorch to it to make it glossy. But be careful, too much heat will warp or burn it.


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  A little wicked this morning:*


----------



## zeroxevo

I am thinking of starting a thread for constructing a headphone case/carrier. What do you guys think?
   
  I am thinking of my first project using black polycarbonate 4mm to reduce weight. 4mm should be enough to withstand 250kg of crushing force or maybe about 10,000 G of shock if i pad it properly with neoprene foam. 
   
  Comments?


----------



## TrollDragon

zeroxevo said:


> I am thinking of starting a thread for constructing a headphone case/carrier. What do you guys think?
> 
> I am thinking of my first project using black polycarbonate 4mm to reduce weight. 4mm should be enough to withstand 250kg of crushing force or maybe about 10,000 G of shock if i pad it properly with neoprene foam.
> 
> Comments?


Great idea, do it up!
I'd like to see some nice DIY cases.
I have a few big sheets of lexan I'd really like to do something with.


----------



## siles1991

Quote: 





zeroxevo said:


> I am thinking of starting a thread for constructing a headphone case/carrier. What do you guys think?
> 
> I am thinking of my first project using black polycarbonate 4mm to reduce weight. 4mm should be enough to withstand 250kg of crushing force or maybe about 10,000 G of shock if i pad it properly with neoprene foam.
> 
> Comments?


 
  yes do please! im in need of a tutorial on making headphone cases haha


----------



## razor5cl

That would be pretty awesome. Cases are the new stands.


----------



## razor5cl

Wait, I just realised that cases will never be stands. But the thread would still be cool though.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Three coats of polyurethane later, and the headphones are back where they belong, rather than on the dust cover of my turntable.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





zarathustra19 said:


> Three coats of polyurethane later, and the headphones are back where they belong, rather than on the dust cover of my turntable.


 

 Nice! I like it!


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Nice! I like it!


 

 Thanks very much!  I'm thinking of carving some runes to spell out "music" on the trunk of the tree, in keeping with the norse theme and implying that music is a vital part of the tree of life.  Corny, maybe, but I'm a corny sort of guy.


----------



## TrollDragon

Runes would be very cool!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Improved on my earlier build.

 More ergonomic. Lighter.  More functional.  Better finish.


----------



## semaj8james

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Improved on my earlier build.
> 
> More ergonomic. Lighter.  More functional.  Better finish.


 
  Super nice! I love it.


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Improved on my earlier build.
> 
> More ergonomic. Lighter.  More functional.  Better finish.


 
  What's the red knob? (Well the thing that is within the red circle)
   
  Quote: 





semaj8james said:


> Super nice! I love it.


 
  Can you not quote like that?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> What's the red knob? (Well the thing that is within the red circle)


 

 It's the 3.mm to 6.3mm adapter.  I kept losing it so I figured why not make a holder for it?  When I pull out the 6.3 (1/4) plug from the full-sized and decide to use this portable with my iems, I can plug the adapter back into the amp.  Otherwise, it stays in that little hole in the dock.


----------



## alenfromcroatia

Nice designs.
I've been thinking about making something out of spare parts soon.


----------



## mrodav

My Budget Wine bottle and camping stool handle stand


----------



## alenfromcroatia

Nice!


----------



## razor5cl

That actually looks quite cool.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Very inventive.  The embodiment of recycling.


----------



## LogicAudio

today's Bambo school handcraft


----------



## 2TallTim

I made a concept render of a render of a stand that I designed. I hope to have it built sometime soon! If it isn't clear, the top piece of wood is held up by a 1/4" sheet of glass, I realized after I'd rendered it that it was at a bad angle.


----------



## oats2012

look in to make my own soon, lots of cool ideas here


----------



## casideveln

I swear I have found the cheapest banana hangers ever. I was initially looking at bed, bath, and beyond and linen&things and only found ones that were either $20 or broken. So I went over to Walmart and looked around their kitchen section. Guess what I found for $5. This has to be the cheapest stand around. The quality is even better than the ones I found at bb&b and lnt. For anyone who doesnt have a stand yet you now have no excuse.

 BTW, this was at a supercenter so I'm not 100% certain that the smaller ones carry these. For $5 my pricey headphones don't have to rest on my desk anymore.


----------



## MrEleventy

casideveln said:


> I swear I have found the cheapest banana hangers ever. I was initially looking at bed, bath, and beyond and linen&things and only found ones that were either $20 or broken. So I went over to Walmart and looked around their kitchen section. Guess what I found for $5. This has to be the cheapest stand around. The quality is even better than the ones I found at bb&b and lnt. For anyone who doesnt have a stand yet you now have no excuse.
> 
> 
> BTW, this was at a supercenter so I'm not 100% certain that the smaller ones carry these. For $5 my pricey headphones don't have to rest on my desk anymore.


Not the cheapest but definitely good.  Someone mentioned it waaaay back years ago in this thread and I went out and found a pair for the same price myself. I slightly modded mine, I didn't like the way the stand marked the headband so I found a round knob, drilled out a hole into the stand and screwed it in. You can kinda see it here in the back with the HD600s on them. And a 3M hook on the side for the cable.


----------



## oats2012

Built mine from some scraps I had around. Designed with the future in mind  can handle up to 6 sets of cans if needed (only set up for 4 right now).

Used small square dowel rods and drove them with a hammer through the holes in the rack cross piece. Then wrapped para cord arounf them to pad the head bands/protect them from the wood. Thicker section at the end of each to keep the headphones from falling off 

Pretty simple project only took about 2-3 hrs to mark, cut, assemble and clean up 







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TrollDragon

oats2012 said:


> Built mine from some scraps I had around. Designed with the future in mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice job!
  
 Very creative!


----------



## linglingjr

2talltim said:


> I made a concept render of a render of a stand that I designed. I hope to have it built sometime soon! If it isn't clear, the top piece of wood is held up by a 1/4" sheet of glass, I realized after I'd rendered it that it was at a bad angle.


 
  
 Awesome man looks like an improved version of audio technicas stand:

  
 What program did you use?  You might want to use acrylic and map gas to make the cut sides look smooth and transparent, it'd be cheaper and a lot easier if you have access to map gas.  I posted renders (much crappier) of a concept I had months ago. Unfortunately I never got around to finishing it now it's just sitting in a corner 90% done lol.


----------



## yay101

Just bought a 5 rack guitar stand for my headphones. I have some mods in mind for it that i will post with pics as soon as it arrives.


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*
  

  
* *


----------



## 2TallTim

linglingjr said:


> What program did you use?  You might want to use acrylic and map gas to make the cut sides look smooth and transparent, it'd be cheaper and a lot easier if you have access to map gas.


 
 I used Blender (http://blender.org) to model and render it. I may make a re-render now that I have the materials, and know the dimensions. Unfortunately, I couldn't find any acrylic of the right size. Also, i'm just a senior in high school, so I don't have access to MAPP gas.  If i did, it'd be a no brainer to use acryllic. Does anyone have any hints on how to make the glass stay in place in the groove? I suspect that I'll have issues with that. I also couldn't find plexi of the right size, which was annoying.


----------



## durkk

Ikea PC system hack


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Sanded and painted an old chopping block from the kitchen.  Added 2 steel rods and drawer knobs.  Headphone stand, done.


----------



## TrollDragon

sp3llv3xit said:


> Sanded and painted an old chopping block from the kitchen.  Added 2 steel rods and drawer knobs.  Headphone stand, done.


Very nice! 
You sir have a great talent!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

trolldragon said:


> Very nice!
> You sir have a great talent!


 
  
 Thanks.  But more like time, not talent.  I've got a lot of time in my hands.


----------



## cubiboy90

sp3llv3xit said:


> Improved on my earlier build.
> 
> More ergonomic. Lighter.  More functional.  Better finish.


 
 Wow, your headphone stand is the most impressive i've ever seen before. Did you make it ?


----------



## JoeDoe

cubiboy90 said:


> Wow, your headphone stand is the most impressive i've ever seen before. Did you make it ?




Ha, someone is a little late to the party


----------



## cubiboy90

joedoe said:


> Ha, someone is a little late to the party




I've just got my headphone few days ago, and after that is a thinking about DIY headphone stand, haha


----------



## sp3llv3xit

cubiboy90 said:


> Wow, your headphone stand is the most impressive i've ever seen before. Did you make it ?


 
  
   

 Thanks.  Yes.  Still not happy with it though.  Alas, I can only do it during Saturdays and Sundays.  Making a white and silver version now.


----------



## DefQon

sp3llv3xit said:


> Thanks.  Yes.  Still not happy with it though.


 
 Heh??
  
 Not happy?
  
 Looks like an engine.


----------



## cubiboy90

sp3llv3xit said:


> Thanks.  Yes.  Still not happy with it though.  Alas, I can only do it during Saturdays and Sundays.  Making a white and silver version now.


 
  
 Which tool did you use to DIY your stand ?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

cubiboy90 said:


> Which tool did you use to DIY your stand ?


 
  
 Claremont saw, power sander and a lot of wood epoxy.


----------



## iHelp

Hey guys, I've been dormant for a bit, and now have re-kindled my love for audio and Head-Fi. For this, I made a stand out of iron piping, with insulate at the top. The reason why the base is so big is that I hope to fit a Magni and Modi underneath, along with a pair of DT 770 250 ohm cans. Can't wait!!


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice!
Rugged is an understatement for sure.


----------



## liquidzoo

I'd put some sort of anti-slip measures on the bottom if it were mine, but it's very nice.


----------



## iHelp

Yeah, I'd like to add some rubber feet or something like that, and maybe some cable management.


----------



## Makiah S

I have come to find out my Single sided cans sit nicely on my Wii U [which is close to the edge of my second PC desk] it makes a nice headphone stand for 2 headphones, in addition the Detachble cable Sound Magic sit's nicely on my M Stage... also did I ever post the picture of the wood Box thing I have... I have metal rods in counter balance with it, I use that as my headphone stands xD pretty crude and jerry rigged but it's been working for years now


----------



## kalbee

mshenay said:


> I have come to find out my Single sided cans sit nicely on my Wii U [which is close to the edge of my second PC desk] it makes a nice headphone stand for 2 headphones, in addition the Detachble cable Sound Magic sit's nicely on my M Stage... also did I ever post the picture of the wood Box thing I have... I have metal rods in counter balance with it, I use that as my headphone stands xD pretty crude and jerry rigged but it's been working for years now


 
 Just post the pictures! pfft!


----------



## Makiah S

kalbee said:


> Just post the pictures! pfft!


 
  
 My camera SUCKS pfff but I will eventually. Got the next three days off


----------



## enoyzzaj

_Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand._


----------



## TheOtus

Could you use a bit larger font? Maybe add multiple colours too to make it stand out more? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 (I also don't see how these are not just pictures of taps, but DIY headphone stands instead...)


----------



## scottosan

Home Depot inspired


----------



## BadMoose

Am I the only one that uses books, of all things? It's free, it's effective. Can't really ask for much more! Plus you can display a love for something other than audio (not that I can see a reason to do so).

http://i.imgur.com/M9aqpkO.jpg

(Am I also the only one having trouble posting images? I don't get it. The link's there, at any rate.)


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice choice of stand. 
You don't have enough posts yet to use the picture link.


----------



## enoyzzaj

theotus said:


> Could you use a bit larger font? Maybe add multiple colours too to make it stand out more?


 
   
  
 Yes, I can use a larger font.  Yes, I can add multiple colours and make it stand out more.  I will do it just for you, since you requested it.
  
  
  
 Quote:


theotus said:


> (I also don't see how these are not just pictures of taps, but DIY headphone stands instead...)


 
  
 Drink several beers, look closer, and you will see it.
  
  
  
 .


----------



## TheOtus

YAY!!


----------



## Makiah S

WOOT finally the pics of my Headphone Stands  

  
 Mah Beyers sit on my Wii U
  

  
 Is usually in it's case but fit's semi nicely on my External HDD
  

 I have 2 more of those hooks on that Wood Block thing and 2 very crude bent up hangars below that [my K550 used to hand down there]


----------



## hennessys

*Project Definition Statement*
 ________________________________________
  
*Project Name:*        DIY Headphone Stand
*Departments:  *       My new apartment
  
*Project Execution Managers:*                     Me           Project Planning and Coordination
                                                                Myself      Resource Management
                                                                And I        Quality Control and Approvals
  
*Document Description*
  
 •    The Project Definition Statement was created by combining the scopes of Headphone Storing Standards, the detailed analysis of resources and Production Method.
  
*WHY do I want to do this project?*
  
 •    To find a suitable solution for appropriate headphone storing.
  
*WHAT will I have at the end of this project that I don't have now? - Project Deliverables*
   

  •    Properly stored headphones despite of the lack of space on my desk
 •    Natural hanging position for each item, head band not forced apart
 •    Easy access to all cans
 •    Ability for safety cable storage
 •    Appropriate spacing, no headphones touching anything
 •    No hard surface to damage painting or leaving permanent mark on the headband

  
*List of assumptions*
  
  •    I can finish in timely manner
 •    My beer in the fridge will last through the project
 •    All necessarily resources can be find in my apartment

  
*Overall Project Priority:* *High *
  
*DIY Headphone Stand - Version 1.00*
  

  

  
 I have only 2 pans in the kitchen and 3 cans, so no chance
  
*DIY Headphone Stand - Version 2.00*
  


  

  
 Great. Still have 1 beer left, all objectives delivered during the production phase


----------



## enoyzzaj

hennessys said:


> *List of assumptions*
> 
> •    My beer in the fridge will last through the project


 
  
 This should never be an assumption in a project, since it is the most important element.
  
 It should be a given, and guaranteed.   Prior stocking of said beer will ensure this.


----------



## danawcook

Hey all, 
  
 Of course, I need a stand that will hold 2 pairs.  I will duplicate this and in the end, display, and have for ready use, four pairs.  I am interested in sourcing some solid pieces of walnut in an attempt to replicate this:
  
http://cafeptthumb4.phinf.naver.net/20120108_201/giga1kr_1325949047699YeX6W_jpg/w1_giga1kr.jpg?type=w740
  
 But, I had a question for the stand using vets:  How do you deal with dust?  Of course, I can dust.  But, is anyone using an acrylic box to enclose the phones and stand?  One member is using a glass display, but not quite the direction I am heading.
  
 I do not often get to sit down for a few hours to listen, so, dust control is a must.  Well, also because I am lazy, especially when it comes to dusting.
  
 d


----------



## MrEleventy

hennessys said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]*Project Definition Statement*[/COLOR]
> ________________________________________
> 
> *Project Name:*        DIY Headphone Stand
> ...


 You should've left the pots and pans for the times you want to break out into a drum solo.


----------



## BadMoose

mreleventy said:


> You should've left the pots and pans for the times you want to break out into a drum solo.


 
  
 Or for when you need to cook, to be fair. Eating is rather important, lol


----------



## TrollDragon

badmoose said:


> Or for when you need to cook, to be fair. Eating is rather important, lol


Nope... You can do up Ramen noodles in the microwave to allow for moar headphone monies!


----------



## Makiah S

badmoose said:


> Or for when you need to cook, to be fair. Eating is rather important, lol


 
 +1
  


trolldragon said:


> Nope... You can do up Ramen noodles in the microwave to allow for moar headphone monies!


 
 WRONG, RAMEN SUCKS. trust me I did ramen for 2 months. I HIGHLY recommend Mirco Wave rice, [mircowave steamble vegatables] AND Chicken Hot Dogs, each item is about .09 cents an Ounce, making for a some whaht healthy meal that tastes better than Ramen
  
 ... omg we need a AudioPhile BUDGET meal thread [we could use the YKYAAW Thread]


----------



## GREQ

> *WRONG, RAMEN SUCKS*. trust me I did ramen for 2 months. I HIGHLY recommend Mirco Wave rice, [mircowave steamble vegatables] AND Chicken Hot Dogs, each item is about .09 cents an Ounce, making for a some whaht healthy meal that tastes better than Ramen
> 
> ... omg we need a AudioPhile BUDGET meal thread [we could use the YKYAAW Thread]


 
 Depends what you add to the ramen soup - there are plenty of cheap yummy things you can add to the soup on a budget.
 Love the audiophile meal thread idea.


----------



## Makiah S

greq said:


> Depends what you add to the ramen soup - there are plenty of cheap yummy things you can add to the soup on a budget.
> Love the audiophile meal thread idea.


 
  
 True, I do like adding salted ham and frozen Peas to mine


----------



## TrollDragon

mshenay said:


> True, I do like adding salted ham and frozen Peas to mine


Much better than Chicken Wieners... Those are all Beaks and Feet.

At least Regular Wieners are mostly composed of Lips and Arseholes, you have to have some meat like substances in there...


----------



## hennessys

I love this, what an inspiration a simple kitchen pot can give.

And where is it leads...



mshenay said:


> ... omg we need a AudioPhile BUDGET meal thread [we could use the YKYAAW Thread]


----------



## Makiah S

hennessys said:


> I love this, what an inspiration a simple kitchen pot can give.
> 
> And where is it leads...


 
  
 If I start this thread... you guys better support me! I was trained in cullinary school so I know how to cook CHEAPLY, I'm just to lazy to do it BUT I might start pulling out some ACTUALLY nice Recipies, as I have a great one pot recipie for pasta


----------



## GREQ

mshenay said:


> If I start this thread... you guys better support me! I was trained in cullinary school so I know how to cook CHEAPLY, I'm just to lazy to do it BUT I might start pulling out some ACTUALLY nice Recipies, as I have a great one pot recipie for pasta


 
 I'm game.


----------



## Makiah S

greq said:


> I'm game.


 
  
 Done deal, going to call it 
  
AudioPhiles Guide to a Low Cost of Living


----------



## hennessys

mshenay said:


> Done deal, going to call it
> 
> AudioPhiles Guide to a Low Cost of Living


 
  
 Epic, 
  
 How to save money for cans & gear


----------



## Makiah S

hennessys said:


> Epic,
> 
> How to save money for cans & gear


 
  
 agree'd please check us out!


----------



## johnp9723

Hey guys i like all your headphone stands, you guys have some great ideas. Heres my first attempt and it turned out better than i thought it would.


----------



## TrollDragon

johnp9723 said:


> Hey guys i like all your headphone stands, you guys have some great ideas. Heres my first attempt and it turned out better than i thought it would.


Very Nice!
I just hate those who can work in wood...


----------



## johnp9723

Thanks


----------



## Makiah S

me too n I just paid 50 for a woo audio metal stand. I need a good stand though for my review pics so not to nig a deal


----------



## enoyzzaj

_*for TheOtus:*_
  
  

 
 *Sunday Morning.  *
*Time for the *
*“Tap Handle of the week" *
*headphone stand…*


----------



## W0lfd0g

Wow - Nicely organised CD collection you have there.


----------



## darthman

It's actually both useful and very attractive.  Nice work!  You might consider producing them for sale.


----------



## enoyzzaj

w0lfd0g said:


> Wow - Nicely organised CD collection you have there.


 
  
 I assume you're referring to the CD collection in the background.
  
 I made alphabetical dividers for the LPs first, then decided to do the same for the CDs.  What better to use as a divider than actual LPs and CDs?  Once you get to a certain number of LPs/CDs, it helps to have the dividers to quickly find what you're looking for. 
  
 Pics:
  

  

  

  
  

  


darthman said:


> It's actually both useful and very attractive.  Nice work!  You might consider producing them for sale.


 
  
 I'm too lazy, since I'm retired (_never do today, what you can put off until tomorrow.  Listen to music instead..._).  It was enough work just to make them....


----------



## W0lfd0g

I am seriously impressed. I take my hat off to you, sir. That is quite a collection.


----------



## JoeDoe

w0lfd0g said:


> I am seriously impressed. I take my hat off to you, sir. That is quite a collection.




+1 agreed


----------



## Don Lehrer

Wow enoyzzaj I know what I would do with some spare time on my own and some money of course  Congrats it looks amazing and just make me feel amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## danawcook

Amazing work on all of these stands.  Is there a definitive conclusion regarding whether or not ear cups should be supported or simply hang?  I would enjoy hearing opinions since I just bought a slew of walnut to begin a project to build stands to accommodate four pairs of cans.
  
 Anyone?
  
 thanks!


----------



## TrollDragon

Since I have all copper tube stands, mine just hang from the headband with the cups just resting as they lie.


----------



## danawcook

Is there any concern that the headband assembly would lose any "elasticity/bounce/plasticity" or its shape or . . . ?
  
 Not just Mshenay, but anyone else.
  
 Is there any concern that earpads would get permanently compressed or lose their comfort or for some cans, their seal or ability to seal if the cans a supported like on omega stands or similar designs?
  
 thank you again for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Makiah S

danawcook said:


> Is there any concern that the headband assembly would lose any "elasticity/bounce/plasticity" or its shape or . . . ?
> 
> Not just Mshenay, but anyone else.
> 
> ...


 
  
 well Beyer pads [imo] get better with time, but my other headphones hang free, in addition the Woo Wudio stand  got is a hanging style, so I guess the head band should be fine under the weight of the cups if anything it might be more clamp hanging free, and if you stretch it out like on the Omega it would loose some clamp maybe [like over years]
  
 but I mean worse comes to worse I doubt it would b anything obious


----------



## TheOtus

enoyzzaj said:


> _*for TheOtus:*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you, and seriously, I'm not joking, purple happens to be my favorite colour. = ) Next, go and make A DIY HEADPHONE STAND!


----------



## vixr

I love the tap handle stands...


----------



## enoyzzaj

vixr said:


> I love the tap handle stands...


 
  
 Thanks, vixr.
  
 I have fun using a different DIY tap handle headphone stand every week for my various headphones.   It's a nice change, and it allows me to enjoy the collection.  I mean, after all, why have only one DIY stand, when you can have many?
  
 Hopefully, it gives some headfi'ers ideas on some DIY stands they can make/utilize with collections of their own.  That's the beauty of this thread - it gives everyone ideas based on everyone else's DIY's.  Geez...I also have a vast license plate collection...perhaps I can bend a few into a DIY headphone stand....and then, perhaps combine it somehow with a tap handle!  Given the number of handles and plates that I have, that could give me a couple of years of new DIY stands.
  
 I've had a couple of other headfi'ers stating that, based on my stands,  they want to get some tap handle stands for their man caves... 
  
  
 .


----------



## Kees

+1 for the tap handle stands.
-1 for TheOtus. Make that -2.


----------



## Oregonian

vixr said:


> I love the tap handle stands...




Ditto. Keep them coming and ignore the other guy.


----------



## Makiah S

oregonian said:


> Ditto. Keep them coming and ignore the other guy.


 
  
 +1 as well,
  
 also I just built a Woo Audio Headphone stand <3 does that count as a DIY xD [it does look nice though, will be great for my review pictures]


----------



## RochRx7

mshenay said:


> +1 as well,
> 
> also I just built a Woo Audio Headphone stand <3 does that count as a DIY xD [it does look nice though, will be great for my review pictures]


 
  
 I know this is a DIY thread.. but.. I really do love the Woo Audio stands myself.. can you just.. post a pic real quick. Cans on/off.
  
 PLUS.. it'll make Francis happy.


----------



## Makiah S

rochrx7 said:


> I know this is a DIY thread.. but.. I really do love the Woo Audio stands myself.. can you just.. post a pic real quick. Cans on/off.
> 
> PLUS.. it'll make Francis happy.


 
  
 I need to get to bed like NOW. WIll do tommorow :3


----------



## enoyzzaj

oregonian said:


> Ditto. Keep them coming and ignore the other guy.


 
  
 Will do.  
  
 May also figure out a license plate stand if I get the urge.


----------



## enoyzzaj

mshenay said:


> +1 as well,
> 
> also I just built a Woo Audio Headphone stand <3 does that count as a DIY xD [it does look nice though, will be great for my review pictures]


 
  
 Thanks.
  
 Would love to see a pic of the Woo stand tomorrow.


----------



## Makiah S

enoyzzaj said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Would love to see a pic of the Woo stand tomorrow.


 
  
 I'll take a pic of it when me He 400 arrive


----------



## Taveren

Sharing my alternative headphone stand (not DIY hope you guys don't mind)
  

  
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Makiah S

taveren said:


> Sharing my alternative headphone stand (not DIY hope you guys don't mind)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 dude I love using box and books as headphone stand xD
  
 Also the Woo Adio Stand is kinda of short q.q had to add a 4inch block of foam to the bottom... which is nice actually because now there is a spot for the plug to slide into


----------



## squallkiercosa

This is not exactly DIY but I found the best use for the soundsticks not long ago.


----------



## Taveren

mshenay said:


> dude I love using box and books as headphone stand xD
> 
> Also the Woo Adio Stand is kinda of short q.q had to add a 4inch block of foam to the bottom... which is nice actually because now there is a spot for the plug to slide into




This box still has a full bottle of whiskey inside, to give it weight to counterbalance the headphones and also act as my emergency stash hahaha.

Lets see some photos of your Woo Adio stand sounds interesting.


----------



## GREQ

squallkiercosa said:


> This is not exactly DIY but I found *the best use for the soundsticks* not long ago.


 
 Because they're not useful for much else... trolololol.


----------



## razor5cl

greq said:


> Because they're not useful for much else... trolololol.


 
  
 We should make that a new saying, like people say "that's only good as a doorstop or paperweight" we should stay they're my new headphone stand.


----------



## enoyzzaj

_*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the week headphone stand".*_


----------



## squallkiercosa

I don't deny it. They sound good for movies but for listening sessions should look somewhere else, maybe gamers and for those who need speakers with small footprint will find them appealing. I found an old book perfect as a stand.


----------



## GREQ

razor5cl said:


> greq said:
> 
> 
> > Because they're not useful for much else... trolololol.
> ...


 
 Or something like "that's headphone stand material".
 I like it.


----------



## Makiah S

The new cable should b in tommorow


----------



## semaj8james

mshenay said:


> The new cable should b in tommorow


 
 Not sure how DIY that stand is, but I love the pads on the hifimans. Are they the J$ pads?


----------



## Makiah S

semaj8james said:


> Not sure how DIY that stand is, but I love the pads on the hifimans. Are they the J$ pads?


 
  
 That they are, and I will have you know I had to put that stand together  with my VERY own screw drive ^^ 
  
 and gawd that cable is ugly compared to the new one q.q


----------



## semaj8james

mshenay said:


> That they are, and I will have you know I had to put that stand together  with my VERY own screw drive ^^
> 
> and gawd that cable is ugly compared to the new one q.q


 
  
 I don't mean to derail this thread, but compared to the velour pads, are they worth in and what are the differences? (I own HE-500s)


----------



## Makiah S

semaj8james said:


> I don't mean to derail this thread, but compared to the velour pads, are they worth in and what are the differences? (I own HE-500s)


 
  
 Meh havn't tried velours. Try hitting up the HE 400 and 500 threads. I found the pad swapping to be a PAIN so I just left the J$pads on


----------



## deka-fi

towert7 said:


> My new Design for headphone stands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hello, I'd like to make your stand. Can you tell me sizes and some advice to make it the best?
 Thank you for availability


----------



## TrollDragon

deka-fi said:


> Hello, I'd like to make your stand. Can you tell me sizes and some advice to make it the best?
> Thank you for availability


You might want to send him a PM as that stand was posted 6 years ago.


----------



## deka-fi

I have already sent a private message, hopefully he replies.


----------



## deka-fi

What do you think of this stand sticker cheaper?


----------



## RochRx7

deka-fi said:


> What do you think of this stand sticker cheaper?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: noooo!


 
 Nooooo
  
 please no to both!!!


----------



## TrollDragon

rochrx7 said:


> Nooooo
> 
> please no to both!!!


+10K


----------



## Makiah S

I'm actually going to walk into an old Thirft store one day to buy some cheap antique looking things to hold all my cans. I love going into the Home Decorating stores and seeing what would make a nice head phone stand


----------



## deka-fi

What is so bad so this hook?


----------



## GREQ

deka-fi said:


> What is so bad so this hook?


 
  
 The hook has a very narrow diameter, which means your headphone's headband only makes contact with a very small surface area of the hook.
 Therefore over time, the hook will naturally cause wear and tear to your precious headphone.
 And nobody would want that.
 Probably.


----------



## RochRx7

deka-fi said:


> What is so bad so this hook?


 
  
 you have a doorknob right? that would probably do less damage and be just as aesthetically ugly.


----------



## deka-fi

greq said:


> The hook has a very narrow diameter, which means your headphone's headband only makes contact with a very small surface area of the hook.
> Therefore over time, the hook will naturally cause wear and tear to your precious headphone.
> And nobody would want that.
> Probably.


 
  
 On these hooks hang only of little value portable headphones ($ 50) that I use frequently. I do not think that placing the headphones on this stand will be ruined, because there are so many others that have as standard a small support surface.


----------



## TrollDragon

That hook would be perfect for a portable headphone.

If you look back through this thread there are HD800's hanging on a $5 RocketFish plastic headphone stand.


----------



## deka-fi

trolldragon said:


> That hook would be perfect for a portable headphone.
> 
> If you look back through this thread there are HD800's hanging on a $5 RocketFish plastic headphone stand.


 
  
 In fact, I did not expect these opinions so negative, in my opinion for a portable headphone is not so bad.


----------



## deka-fi

I also have these supports Ikea, there seems to be a better solution?


----------



## GREQ

deka-fi said:


> I also have these supports Ikea, there seems to be a better solution?


 
  
 It's a nice idea - but any headphone with a significant amount of padding under the headband will become creased/dented in that area over time. 
 Many pro headphone stands have curved/arched tops to evenly distribute the weight.
  


> Originally Posted by *deka-fi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In fact, I did not expect these opinions so negative, in my opinion for a portable headphone is not so bad.


 
 Agreed - for simple headphones, a simple solution works best. 
 Putting a simple headphone on a fine-art masterful piece of carpentry (or anything else expensive) would look ridiculous.


----------



## deka-fi

I just want to point out that the headphones are not mine, I posted the photo I took from the insertion of an ebay seller who sells this stand.
 I am very careful in purchasing, I would never buy a headset like that


----------



## deka-fi

rochrx7 said:


> Nooooo
> 
> please no to both!!!


 
  
 I just want to point out that the headphones are not mine, I posted the photo I took from the insertion of an ebay seller who sells this stand.
 I am very careful in purchasing, I would never buy a headset like that


----------



## deka-fi

greq said:


> It's a nice idea - but any headphone with a significant amount of padding under the headband will become creased/dented in that area over time.
> Many pro headphone stands have curved/arched tops to evenly distribute the weight.
> 
> Agreed - for simple headphones, a simple solution works best.
> Putting a simple headphone on a fine-art masterful piece of carpentry (or anything else expensive) would look ridiculous.


 
  
 Wishing I could be applied onto the surface of the substrate, a bit of spongy material and chewy, would be fine?


----------



## GREQ

Yup - if you wanted a space-saving design that uses a smaller surface area, a foam/sponge/cushioning material would help prevent wear and tear over time. 
  
 My DIY stand uses a metal road covered in copper-water-pipe insulation foam. So far so good.


----------



## deka-fi

greq said:


> Yup - if you wanted a space-saving design that uses a smaller surface area, a foam/sponge/cushioning material would help prevent wear and tear over time.
> 
> My DIY stand uses a metal road covered in copper-water-pipe insulation foam. So far so good.


 
 Seems like a good idea


----------



## Makiah S

trolldragon said:


> That hook would be perfect for a portable headphone.
> 
> If you look back through this thread there are HD800's hanging on a $5 RocketFish plastic headphone stand.


 
  
  


greq said:


> It's a nice idea - but any headphone with a significant amount of padding under the headband will become creased/dented in that area over time.
> Many pro headphone stands have curved/arched tops to evenly distribute the weight.
> 
> Agreed - for simple headphones, a simple solution works best.
> Putting a simple headphone on a fine-art masterful piece of carpentry (or anything else expensive) would look ridiculous.


 
  
 Yea the Woo Audio Stand is not much better, but I have a thick skull although i honestly feel my jerry Rigged old Hangar stands were the best, they where very wide but uglier than sin they where


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" Headphone Stand.*


----------



## n0str3ss

enoyzzaj said:


> *Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" Headphone Stand.*


----------



## Makiah S

enoyzzaj said:


> *Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" Headphone Stand.*


 
  
 I'd like to know where he get's those Tap Handles :O


----------



## n0str3ss

mshenay said:


> I'd like to know where he get's those Tap Handles :O


 
  
 Obviously he just walks into bars with a sledgeghammer.


----------



## FRESHPINETRICKZ

Using my homemade stereo's lid as a headphone stand.


----------



## n0str3ss

freshpinetrickz said:


> Using my homemade stereo's lid as a headphone stand.


 
  
 Haha


----------



## vixr

MHSS made to hold my phones...


----------



## GREQ

vixr said:


> MHSS made to hold my phones...


 
 Cool idea.


----------



## razor5cl

vixr said:


> MHSS made to hold my phones


 
  
 More pictures please! That looks awesome!


----------



## n0str3ss

vixr said:


> MHSS made to hold my phones...


 
  
 I can make one of those too, just hold my beer


----------



## GREQ

n0str3ss said:


> vixr said:
> 
> 
> > MHSS made to hold my phones...
> ...


----------



## vixr

razor5cl said:


> More pictures please! That looks awesome!


 
  
 Its in the MHSS thread  CLICK HERE


----------



## ericfarrell85

This is my third attempt at a headphone stand. I owed Peter of Double Helix a favor so back to the drawing board I went. The first two I made were kind of plebeian and were more of an afterthought. On this last one, I tried to go against the grain a little bit.


----------



## RochRx7

ericfarrell85 said:


> This is my third attempt at a headphone stand. I owed Peter of Double Helix a favor so back to the drawing board I went. The first two I made were kind of plebeian and were more of an afterthought. On this last one, I tried to go against the grain a little bit.


 


Spoiler: Warning: Massive Sex Appeal Will Cause Federal Currency to Explode






>


 
  


 Simply awestruck.. at the gorgeous craftsmanship and the cans that sit atop it all. Outstanding man!


----------



## ericfarrell85

rochrx7 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Massive Sex Appeal Will Cause Federal Currency to Explode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks man, really appreciated


----------



## n0str3ss

Haha


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Another DIY project completed.

 WHITE STAR WARS TROOPER RIG DOCK AND HEADPHONES STAND


----------



## Oregonian

Great photography. Very clean and clinical.


----------



## MrTechAgent

A 30cm Steel ruler , bent from 1 side , stuck to the wall with a powerful glue .......... Best way to hang the cans , no it doesn't harm the headband , the more protective you get less music you will enjoy


----------



## n0str3ss

sp3llv3xit said:


> Another DIY project completed.
> 
> WHITE STAR WARS TROOPER RIG DOCK AND HEADPHONES STAND


 
 Just wow


----------



## TrollDragon

sp3llv3xit said:


> Another DIY project completed.
> 
> WHITE STAR WARS TROOPER RIG DOCK AND HEADPHONES STAND


 
 Excellent Job!
 The stands get more refined with each version, very nice work!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

n0str3ss said:


> Just wow


 

 Thanks. Took me 6 weekends.  
  
  
  


trolldragon said:


> Excellent Job!
> The stands get more refined with each version, very nice work!


 


 Thanks, Charles.


----------



## n0str3ss

sp3llv3xit said:


> Thanks. Took me 6 weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I am sure it was well worth the time you spend on it.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Installed stainless steel brace to add more stability and to prevent the rig from accidentally toppling over.


----------



## n0str3ss

sp3llv3xit said:


> Installed stainless steel brace to add more stability and to prevent the rig from accidentally toppling over.


 
 That was a nice add on


----------



## Makiah S

sp3llv3xit said:


> Installed stainless steel brace to add more stability and to prevent the rig from accidentally toppling over.


 
 when can we expect to see some for sale ;3


----------



## TrollDragon

Me first! I have to review one of these amazing stands... 

I wish...


----------



## n0str3ss

Haha


----------



## RochRx7

I'm in for a buy! That stand is visually orgasmic.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

n0str3ss said:


> That was a nice add on


 

 Thanks. Still looking for a better hinge to attach the brace to.
  
  


mshenay said:


> when can we expect to see some for sale ;3


 

 December, hopefully.  My wife needs some long overdue attention after my 6 weekends with this dock and stand.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rochrx7 said:


> I'm in for a buy! That stand is visually orgasmic.


 

 Thanks for the compliment. Though I did intend it to arouse visual interest, I hadn't thought it'd lead to optical ejaculation.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Like a doting parent on the gears that I own, my original intention was merely to spoil the gears I have with beautiful pedestals and holders.


----------



## Honkytime

made this today with about 17$ of copper tubing


----------



## Brendanz

sp3llv3xit said:


> Installed stainless steel brace to add more stability and to prevent the rig from accidentally toppling over.
> 
> 
> [COLOR=FF4400]
> ...


 The base is made out of wood ? Or some form of plastic ?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

brendanz said:


> The base is made out of wood ? Or some form of plastic ?




Hard wood. No plastic. I need it to be heavy to counter the weight of the headphone hanging on the canopy.


----------



## Brendanz

sp3llv3xit said:


> Hard wood. No plastic. I need it to be heavy to counter the weight of the headphone hanging on the canopy.


 That must be some hard work shaping the piece and giving it an amazing paint job. You must also have a pretty sweet workshop to do all that.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

brendanz said:


> That must be some hard work shaping the piece and giving it an amazing paint job. You must also have a pretty sweet workshop to do all that.


 


 You'd be surprised how "third world" the workshop looks.


----------



## enoyzzaj

_*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*_


----------



## TrollDragon

honkytime said:


> made this today with about 17$ of copper tubing


Nice! I do love me a Copper stand.
Solder or Epoxy? You also might want to put a couple of pieces of foam pipe insulation where the headbands go so you don't get that coppery smell and residue on you headbands. Just a suggestion.


----------



## razor5cl

Who doesn't like that coppery smell?


----------



## TrollDragon

razor5cl said:


> Who doesn't like that coppery smell?


Takes two days to get the smell off your hands after building one... I wouldn't like to roam around with that smell on top of my head...


----------



## Honkytime

trolldragon said:


> Nice! I do love me a Copper stand.
> Solder or Epoxy? You also might want to put a couple of pieces of foam pipe insulation where the headbands go so you don't get that coppery smell and residue on you headbands. Just a suggestion.


 
 Never thought of that, its a very good idea. never noticed the copper smell thou. i just epoxy it together to avoid the solder residue


----------



## n0str3ss

honkytime said:


> made this today with about 17$ of copper tubing


 
 With some time and a vision you could make a steampunk stand, not sure why this style is not more popular


----------



## TrollDragon

Good steampunk is an art form, not just gears and hot glue like all the bad ones out there...


----------



## Honkytime

New and improved thanks your your suggestion Trolldragon. 6ft of foam cost $1.79 so still under $20


----------



## Makiah S

sp3llv3xit said:


> Thanks. Still looking for a better hinge to attach the brace to.
> 
> 
> 
> December, hopefully.  My wife needs some long overdue attention after my 6 weekends with this dock and stand.


 
  


Spoiler: Warning: 



Dude... we totally understand if you need to take a month and give your wife some needed attention!  





honkytime said:


> New and improved thanks your your suggestion Trolldragon. 6ft of foam cost $1.79 so still under $20


----------



## TrollDragon

honkytime said:


> New and improved thanks your your suggestion Trolldragon. 6ft of foam cost $1.79 so still under $20


Nice! I think you'll find it better for the headbands, and if it gets ratty, another $1.79 makes it all brand new again. I use it on both my stands.


----------



## RochRx7

trolldragon said:


> Nice! I think you'll find it better for the headbands, and if it gets ratty, another $1.79 makes it all brand new again. I use it on both my stands.


 
 And your LDMKIVDT880SUPERBUFFCOPPER photoshot is still my favorite of the copper stands to date. Not trying to kiss dat *****.. but it really is beautiful lol.


----------



## TrollDragon

rochrx7 said:


> And your LDMKIVDT880SUPERBUFFCOPPER photoshot is still my favorite of the copper stands to date. Not trying to kiss dat *****.. but it really is beautiful lol.


Thanks Bro!
Much Appreciated!


----------



## Makiah S

rochrx7 said:


> And your LDMKIVDT880SUPERBUFFCOPPER photoshot is still my favorite of the copper stands to date. Not trying to kiss dat *****.. but it really is beautiful lol.


 
  
 your allowed to kiss Trolls icy Candian butt it's ok 


trolldragon said:


> Thanks Bro!
> Much Appreciated!


 
 yea suck it up man xD


----------



## sp3llv3xit

trolldragon said:


> Nice! I think you'll find it better for the headbands, and if it gets ratty, another $1.79 makes it all brand new again. I use it on both my stands.




Very manly and robust looking!


----------



## GREQ

honkytime said:


> New and improved thanks your your suggestion Trolldragon. 6ft of foam cost $1.79 so still under $20


 
 Aww... I preferred seeing all that copper.
 I use the same foam for my headstand, but mine is nothing special to look at.
  
 I wonder if there's a reasonably aesthetic way of using as little foam as possible to reveal more of that lovely copper?


----------



## TrollDragon

I was going to initially make a padded leather section for the headband, but my leather skills are not up to par so I used the foam instead.
My stands have quite a few coats of spray lacquer on them so they won't tarnish as well. The foam could be cut down to just the width of the band easily if one chooses.

So in the end you would buff the shine up in the copper which is the most work, quite a few coats of spray lacquer, better if you can get an autobody shop to bake on some clearcoat. Then cut the foam down to just the width of the band or a nice padded leather section. Would be the ultimate in copper stands IMHO.


----------



## Honkytime

Yeah the sky's the limit!. how far do you want to go?. I thought about polishing mine, and was planing on the leather cover as i found a guy that makes leather jackets and stuff in my hometown seeing if he can make a cover. I now find myself walking around the house looking at the Desk, coffee table, the entertainment stand, the bookshelf and saying "I can make these out of copper too"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Funny part for me is the girlfriend likes my stand so much, I'm going to have to build her one too.


----------



## TrollDragon

Excellent!
Moar Copper Goodness!


----------



## Jdubbjr

I've found that my Shure's fit best in my Packers Cheesehead.


----------



## razor5cl

Maybe they designed it with that specific use in mind


----------



## Jdubbjr

Must be. It works well because I still have room in it for my summer sausage and crackers in the corners.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

trolldragon said:


> I was going to initially make a padded leather section for the headband, but my leather skills are not up to par so I used the foam instead.
> My stands have quite a few coats of spray lacquer on them so they won't tarnish as well. The foam could be cut down to just the width of the band easily if one chooses.
> 
> So in the end you would buff the shine up in the copper which is the most work, quite a few coats of spray lacquer, better if you can get an autobody shop to bake on some clearcoat. Then cut the foam down to just the width of the band or a nice padded leather section. Would be the ultimate in copper stands IMHO.


 

 I'd love to see one made that way, Charles!


----------



## TrollDragon

sp3llv3xit said:


> I'd love to see one made that way, Charles!


 

 Me too sir!
 One of these days, the leather wholesaler will not cut the hides, you have to buy the whole hide. So there will have to be some ear pads and other stuff made as well. The lamb skin is so soft and thin, it is truly amazing.


----------



## Jdubbjr

Found an old cement knife with a cool hardwood handle in the garage. All I had to do was slide it through the support bar on my desk and Voila! A nifty headphone hook.


----------



## GrindingThud

Not DIY, but a stand for the "headphones for the gods"
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-headphone-stand-designed-for-the-Sennheiser-Orpheus-HE90-/300970043420?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item461336681c


----------



## kalbee

jdubbjr said:


> Found an old cement knife with a cool hardwood handle in the garage. All I had to do was slide it through the support bar on my desk and Voila! A nifty headphone hook.


 
 Wow that desk was destined for this. Brilliant haha!
  


grindingthud said:


> Not DIY, but a stand for the "headphones for the gods"
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-headphone-stand-designed-for-the-Sennheiser-Orpheus-HE90-/300970043420?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item461336681c


 
 So that's where that stand design came from... saw it before and always adored the way it looks.
 Not paying anywhere near that kind of money for one though. Cardboards shall stay my DIY stands.


----------



## Jdubbjr

> Wow that desk was destined for this. Brilliant haha!


 
 That's Ikea for you. They put in features that they don't even know about.


----------



## Makiah S

kalbee said:


> Wow that desk was destined for this. Brilliant haha!
> 
> So that's where that stand design came from... saw it before and always adored the way it looks.
> Not paying anywhere near that kind of money for one though. Cardboards shall stay my DIY stands.


 
 xD I love cardboard boxes lol, I have a few I used to use in my pics.
  
 That said, I bet the wood working guys here could totally rip off that Design ;3 OR OMG TrollDragon and the wood guys could make some kind of sexy Copper Maple hybrid headphone stand! Metal base, with a wood top or something


----------



## n0str3ss

greq said:


> Aww... I preferred seeing all that copper.
> I use the same foam for my headstand, but mine is nothing special to look at.
> 
> I wonder if there's a reasonably aesthetic way of using as little foam as possible to reveal more of that lovely copper?


 
 +1


----------



## TrollDragon

mshenay said:


> TrollDragon and the wood guys could make some kind of sexy Copper Maple hybrid headphone stand! Metal base, with a wood top or something


 
 Add some leather and I'm all over that... Thanks Bro form SC! I haz to find me some Maple nao!


----------



## Makiah S

trolldragon said:


> Add some leather and I'm all over that... Thanks Bro form SC! I haz to find me some Maple nao!


 
 ugh yes, Leather, Metal and Wood [wow that's really kinky sounding ;3] and I'd be on that like white on rice as well


----------



## mobiman

If your leather skils fail you might try a pair of leather (motor)bike handlebar grips. available in pleather and real leather
 Sweeeet


----------



## TrollDragon

mobiman said:


> If your leather skils fail you might try a pair of leather (motor)bike handlebar grips. available in pleather and real leather
> 
> Sweeeet


Wow Thanks!
I never would have thought about those not being a rider and all. I'll have to stop in at a bike shop and have a look see.


----------



## RochRx7

that is an amazing idea dude.. can someone make it happen..
  
 Charles.. you're probably at the shop as I'm typing this out O_O


----------



## mobiman

Always happy to help you
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but remember, this is not a cheap solution if you want the real deal.


----------



## TrollDragon

rochrx7 said:


> that is an amazing idea dude.. can someone make it happen..
> 
> Charles.. you're probably at the shop as I'm typing this out O_O


 

 Nope found a decent looking one, but this DB... he don't ship to Canada.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BROWN-Bike-Bicycle-Handlebar-Leather-Grip-Grips-127mm-x-18mm-Beach-Cruiser-/221104560409


----------



## ericfarrell85

Some additional colors and a different wood type. I'll soon be working on a 2nd, 3rd and 4th design. The 2nd will be the largest and will accommodate up to 4 headphones. Included below are the two racks I've built, Time permitting I'll be building a second one for a bedroom set

  


  

  

  
 up.


----------



## TrollDragon

It should be illegal to have that much gear and those wood working skills!

Your work is indeed Top Shelf Sir!


----------



## ericfarrell85

Haha, it should be illegal to be so half-baked as to purchase so much gear. I don't have a more recent pic but some of that stuff has been sold and the Balancing Act really adds some flair to the rack. The Lampizator that's on route should give it some more panache and then a lot of the gear will have to go for redundancy has long-ago set in. Audio building is not my forte, my apartment is entirely comprised of furniture I've made, but I'm going to try and tackle the audio scene with some good, wholesome, craftsman, prairie-style pieces. I hope to have a line of headphone stands, amplifier chassis' and audio racks completed within a month or two. Lots of geometry swirling around this cranium.


----------



## Sahara

Mine
  

  
  
  
  

  
  It is a Sieverking stand adaptation with a base to hide the cable..
  
  

  
 Linn Majik DS Streamer
 AudioNote 3.1x DAC
 Woo Audio GES
 Stax SR-009
  
 Linn Majik is controlled by iPad3 via Kinski...or Airplay
  

  
 Cheers


----------



## mobiman

@trolldragon: Maybe this one?  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cycling-Fixed-Gear-Handlebar-Grips-Bicycle-Mountain-Road-MTB-Bike-Handle-Bar-Ends/635597996.html


----------



## mobiman

I just found this one on the web:
  




  
 This should't be too difficult to copy, except for the suction part. See extra pictures on http://cargocollective.com/workerman/MacHook


----------



## razor5cl

I think I may have seen that on LifeHacker


----------



## n0str3ss

mobiman said:


> I just found this one on the web:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not bad at all


----------



## Makiah S

n0str3ss said:


> Not bad at all


 
 Very cool


----------



## linglingjr

Wow Sahara and Eric you guys have seriously crazy nice looking set ups.  Your desk and stands remind me of lincoln logs lol.


----------



## TrollDragon

mobiman said:


> @trolldragon: Maybe this one?  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cycling-Fixed-Gear-Handlebar-Grips-Bicycle-Mountain-Road-MTB-Bike-Handle-Bar-Ends/635597996.html


 

 That works, Thanks!


----------



## Makiah S

:O no Sunday Morning Tap Handle... what is this MADNESS


----------



## whitedragon551

Anyone make any headphone stands for IEM's?


----------



## Makiah S

whitedragon551 said:


> Anyone make any headphone stands for IEM's?


 
 xD yea get a coat hangar and a coat with a lot of pockets!


----------



## whitedragon551

mshenay said:


> xD yea get a coat hangar and a coat with a lot of pockets!


 
  
 I want something for my desk at work. Currently my ASG2's sit on the desk and I dont want to crush them.


----------



## Makiah S

whitedragon551 said:


> I want something for my desk at work. Currently my ASG2's sit on the desk and I dont want to crush them.


 
 You might want to try getting one of those Pc Side hanging Mac Thing shown earlier  You could also get one of those Hanging hooks for the bottom of your desk, most IEMS come with a small bag you could hang the bag on the hook


----------



## enoyzzaj

mshenay said:


> :O no Sunday Morning Tap Handle... what is this MADNESS


 
  
 Au Contraire, Mshenay!
  
 Still Sunday morning where I am!  
  





  
_*Here it is.  "Tap Handle Headphone Stand of the Week".  *_
  
*It is, after all, October..... *


----------



## Makiah S

enoyzzaj said:


> Au Contraire, Mshenay!
> 
> Still Sunday morning where I am!
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you my good sir! I do apprecaite the what Seen HD 5XX on top of it! The color suits the Tap Handle very well!


----------



## DutchGFX

mshenay said:


> Thank you my good sir! I do apprecaite the what Seen HD 5XX on top of it! The color suits the Tap Handle very well!




HD 598


----------



## n0str3ss

mshenay said:


> Very cool


 
 Hhaha, you are right


----------



## RochRx7

enoyzzaj said:


> Au Contraire, Mshenay!
> 
> Still Sunday morning where I am!
> 
> ...


 
 I love Red Hook! Their Audible brew is awesome (my current fave)... and its name suits us all soooooooooooooo well.
  
 XD


----------



## MrEleventy

Awesome, beerfest was yesterday here at Shreveport. 4 hrs of all you can drink beer!


----------



## TrollDragon

mreleventy said:


> Awesome, beerfest was yesterday here at Shreveport. 4 hrs of all you can RENT beer!


FTFY


----------



## enoyzzaj

rochrx7 said:


> I love Red Hook! Their Audible brew is awesome (my current fave)... and its name suits us all soooooooooooooo well.
> 
> XD


 
  
 Wow.  Now I'm going to have to obtain an Audible Ale tap handle.  Might be hard to get...
  
 In the short term, I'm going to have to settle for trying a six pack....or two...


----------



## kalbee

ericfarrell85 said:


> Some additional colors and a different wood type. I'll soon be working on a 2nd, 3rd and 4th design. The 2nd will be the largest and will accommodate up to 4 headphones. Included below are the two racks I've built, Time permitting I'll be building a second one for a bedroom set


 
 Dude... nice stand... BUT WHAT IS THIS TABLE THING & COMPUTER DESK!!
 Just made me drool over my homework!
  


whitedragon551 said:


> Anyone make any headphone stands for IEM's?


 
 I usually keep them in boxes/clamshells... which I have a miniature table-top school locker to store them 
 Did not make that one though.


----------



## ericfarrell85

kalbee said:


> Dude... nice stand... BUT WHAT IS THIS TABLE THING & COMPUTER DESK!!
> Just made me drool over my homework!
> 
> I usually keep them in boxes/clamshells... which I have a miniature table-top school locker to store them
> Did not make that one though.




Hey, as I mentioned, I build my own furniture as a hobby. The rack, L-Lamp, computer table, wire box were all made to be part of the audio nook. I think I'm going to try and tackle a new headphone stand that will somehow incorporate the storage of iem's. It's never been done as far as I'm concerned, because the logistics are ridiculous, but hey some of my customs cost more than my full size headphones. They deserve their own home.


----------



## danawcook

It may be because I am new, but when I click on the add photo, it indicates that I do not have permission to access the page.  Beats me.  Maybe someone can educate me.  
  
 So, I have attempted to provide my DIY via this shared Evernote Note:  https://www.evernote.com/shard/s218/sh/5836c1ae-fce7-44bc-8c7d-97700f16b9aa/b8d368f36a144e525b425dda1a68fdcd
  
 I now await the education and hopefully some commentary for my half finished stand.


----------



## TrollDragon

Yes you are new that is why you can't post photos, when your post count increases you will have no problem.

Nice work so far, I have an image of the Codia stand that I'd like to cut out one of these days.

The Walnut will look great lacqured and polished!

Welcome to Head-Fi "Sorry about your wallet"


----------



## DutchGFX

You need 10 posts to post images I believe 

And yes, sorry for your wallet.

Also...

I have been wanting to CNC an Omega stand using 1 inch sheets for a while. Does anyone have an AI file or something like that for an Omega design? Measuring everything would be a real pain. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Zashoomin

dutchgfx said:


> I have been wanting to CNC an Omega stand using 1 inch sheets for a while. Does anyone have an AI file or something like that for an Omega design? Measuring everything would be a real pain.
> 
> Thanks guys!


 
 How would that work?  Would you stack 1in sheets cut into the omega shape?  Because I feel like cutting an omega shape out of a solid block of wood would not be that great of an idea. I don't think it would be that strong.  Then again I could be completely confused at what you are trying to do.


----------



## linglingjr

dutchgfx said:


> I have been wanting to CNC an Omega stand using 1 inch sheets for a while. Does anyone have an AI file or something like that for an Omega design? Measuring everything would be a real pain.
> 
> Thanks guys!


 
 I'm not sure what you mean either... I've thought about making a wood "stencil" of the omega stand shape and then getting sheets of acrylic to mold into the omega shape with a heat gun. It's super simple if you have nice thick welding gloves.    I still have my 90% complete aluminum stand I finished working on last year sitting in the back of my closet.  Even if I had the worlds best, most usable headphone I don't think I would use it (apart from long term storage which is better done in spaces w/o dust)  I wouldn't want un-used headphones cluttering my desk either way.


----------



## DutchGFX

Imagine cutting the omega shape out of a 1 inch piece of wood. Then take another sheet, repeat. So you end up with N sheets. You then wood glue them together, to create the extruded shape


----------



## TrollDragon

Here is a DIY stand that was built for me, and I needed a place to put the LCD 3's so I just thought I'd post it here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HieutrungHandcrafts he does excellent work...


----------



## RochRx7

trolldragon said:


> Here is a DIY stand that was built for me, and I needed a place to put the LCD 3's so I just thought I'd post it here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 gad.. woodies on woodies give woodies O_O


----------



## Makiah S

trolldragon said:


> Here is a DIY stand that was built for me, and I needed a place to put the LCD 3's so I just thought I'd post it here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Troll go die in a pit deep in the cold state you live in :/
  
 I paid $40 for a Woo Audio stand when instead I COULD HAVE GOTTEN THAT SEXY WOODEN HEADPHONE STAND... MADE in the us... UGH oh well I'm totally buying one of those... just wish it was uhh 4 inches taller xD. I find headphone stands are too short for the cables that terminate at the bottom... I end of with BENT cables [not for more than a few seconds] but yea... cmon guys I want to stop putting books under my headphone stands xD
  
 either way that is gorgeous cheap and I hate you for not sharing it till now Troll :3


----------



## TrollDragon

mshenay said:


> Troll go die in a pit deep in the cold state you live in :/
> 
> I paid $40 for a Woo Audio stand when instead I COULD HAVE GOTTEN THAT SEXY WOODEN HEADPHONE STAND... MADE in the us... UGH oh well I'm totally buying one of those... just wish it was uhh 4 inches taller xD. I find headphone stands are too short for the cables that terminate at the bottom... I end of with BENT cables [not for more than a few seconds] but yea... cmon guys I want to stop putting books under my headphone stands xD
> 
> either way that is gorgeous cheap and I hate you for not sharing it till now Troll :3


 





 Wrong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I told everyone I had it over a year ago... http://www.head-fi.org/t/249671/the-diy-headphone-stand-thread/1260#post_8606631
  
 And devouringone3 also has one and a so do a few others as well... http://www.head-fi.org/t/249671/the-diy-headphone-stand-thread/1260#post_8608370
  
 devouringone3's is a little taller than mine, he spoke to Hieu and requested his to be made to a specific size. You should probably do the same as his stands by default are a little short.
 And they are very nicely made!


----------



## Makiah S

trolldragon said:


> Wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Shame on you for no telling us every week for the last year :3 we need a weekly update on who's selling awesome stands
  
 also got my SpDif cable in today... and wow it sounds awesome! All this crappy bit rate Net Flix Stream finally sounds terrible :, but the 1080p stuff is awesome!


----------



## DutchGFX

Thats the AI path for my Omega style stand. The top is a little flat, i think. Look like it'd hold headphones well enough?


----------



## danawcook

2 cents - As a novice woodworker, I would recommend gluing the sheets first and then cutting the profile out on a band saw (rough) and then use a sander (spindle/drum) to clean it up.  Or, if the design is too large like my Codia copy, then you may have to do some of it by hand.


----------



## danawcook

With that design, I would probably cut the inside portion out first, sand, and then cut outer portion off.  Sand the outside.  could do this in reverse.


----------



## DutchGFX

I will cut using a CNC Machine, so it would be much easier just to cut each piece then align then use dowels or whatever to make it work.


----------



## TrollDragon

If your using a CNC then I would do it up in aluminum with a nice satin finish.


----------



## DutchGFX

School CNC can only cut wood I think, same with laser cutter.


----------



## Zashoomin

dutchgfx said:


> School CNC can only cut wood I think, same with laser cutter.


 
 I don't know if the wood will be strong enough but you can definately try.


----------



## DingoSmuggler

zashoomin said:


> I don't know if the wood will be strong enough but you can definately try.


 
 Wood won't be a problem. You could build a headphone stand that shape out of rolled up newspaper and it would be strong enough.


----------



## DutchGFX

dingosmuggler said:


> Wood won't be a problem. You could build a headphone stand that shape out of rolled up newspaper and it would be strong enough.




You could just paper mâché the newspaper  who needs wood


----------



## kalbee

ericfarrell85 said:


> Hey, as I mentioned, I build my own furniture as a hobby. The rack, L-Lamp, computer table, wire box were all made to be part of the audio nook. I think I'm going to try and tackle a new headphone stand that will somehow incorporate the storage of iem's. It's never been done as far as I'm concerned, because the logistics are ridiculous, but hey some of my customs cost more than my full size headphones. They deserve their own home.


 
  
 Yeah, I know it's self-made. I didn't mean "what" as in what is the make, etc.
 You just left me in awe


----------



## ericfarrell85

Thanks friend, I appreciate that. If you have any ideas on stands or anything DIY related let me know. There's always something that hasn't been thought of or a product that is needed but isn't really made. I do think that a stand for IEM's would be very interesting as I've never come across it. I also want to mess around with amplifier chassis work, because unlike the speaker world, most of the chassis are utilitarian and run of the mill.


----------



## razor5cl

Maybe for an IEM stand you could build an upright bit with some holes large enough to thread the housings and cables through.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

trolldragon said:


> Here is a DIY stand that was built for me, and I needed a place to put the LCD 3's so I just thought I'd post it here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Nice Charles!  Would be nice and thematic to cloak that squeaky-clean Burson in wood also!


----------



## Makiah S

sp3llv3xit said:


> Nice Charles!  Would be nice and thematic to cloak that squeaky-clean Burson in wood also!


 
 nah I like the Steel on Wood on Auzede Look!


----------



## TrollDragon

sp3llv3xit said:


> Nice Charles!  Would be nice and thematic to cloak that squeaky-clean Burson in wood also!


I agree, a nice mahogany or teak wrap would be sharp for sure!


----------



## Makiah S

trolldragon said:


> I agree, a nice mahogany or teak wrap would be sharp for sure!


 
 hows the treble of the LCD 3 against the DT 880


----------



## DoomForce

Hey guys,
  
 I'm sure this has been asked before but I couldn't find it somewhere: Would a headphone stand where the headphones press against it with their pads be damaging over time to the pads themselves?
  
 For example, would this stand: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31RAacxoDwL.jpg   be preferred over this stand: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Bv1mZDW3L.jpg because it doesn't let the pads press against it?


----------



## GREQ

doomforce said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked before but I couldn't find it somewhere: Would a headphone stand where the headphones press against it with their pads be damaging over time to the pads themselves?
> 
> For example, would this stand: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31RAacxoDwL.jpg   be preferred over this stand: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Bv1mZDW3L.jpg because it doesn't let the pads press against it?


 
 The 2nd image doesn't show up....
  
 Also there's no straight answer.
 It depends on the stand and the headphone in question.
  
 The worst combination is a heavy headphone with a very plush headband, very plush earpads and a strong head-grip resting on a very thin and wide headphone stand that digs into the plush parts.
  
 Ideally the part that makes contact with the headband has enough surface area not to dig into the headband. (1st picture has enough surface area)
 Ideally the earpads don't push onto anything. (1st picture looks like it's pressing on the ear pads - which is no good)


----------



## semaj8james

greq said:


> The 2nd image doesn't show up....
> 
> Also there's no straight answer.
> It depends on the stand and the headphone in question.
> ...


 
 It's http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Bv1mZDW3L.jpg that. He accidentally hyperlinked because with it.


----------



## ericfarrell85

Just finished up another headphone stand. Tomorrow I'll stain and sand it down and will post pics. If all goes well I'll also finish my 4 headphone stand, which should serve equally well as a stand alone decorative piece. After that I can start working on an iem stand or just integrate an attachment with a headphone stand. More to come...


----------



## Don Lehrer

hi ericfarell85! I can´t wait to see the iem stand, I´ve been looking for something to hold my iems and the only think that keeps them alive are some platic boxes, I think something made of wood would be the best!!!


----------



## kalbee

Well, I've seen some IEM holders before. Mainly ones used in audio shows and all... gotta say they are clumsily inconvenient and take up a whole lot more space than they should.
  
 Since IEMs are somewhat more sensitive to dusts, it also doesn't seem as convenient a safekeeping method. Nonetheless, something can be done and it could still be very simple. Will we start seeing a wave of DIY IEM holders?  do it guys!


----------



## ericfarrell85

Yeah, iem's are a pain and everything I've tried to this point has been sloppy and not worth publishing. I'm thinking a detachable attachment to a headphone stand with foam cutouts or silk lining on the inside. I don't know, it's vexing to think nothing is readily available for iem's and certainly something like a custom can be the summit piece for someone. I know it was for me for a while.


----------



## TrollDragon

You'll have to build in a little silk / velvet lined drawer.


----------



## TrollDragon

mshenay said:


> hows the treble of the LCD 3 against the DT 880


 

 Give me some of your favorite treble tunes so I can compare, the LCD's are very nice!


----------



## Makiah S

trolldragon said:


> Give me some of your favorite treble tunes so I can compare, the LCD's are very nice!


 
 ... Snare drums in any musical piece. I found the Akg K550 to be DULL with it's treble. Snares and high hats sounded very life less! So let's start there  
  
 as far as FAVORITE treble pieces, Violins and Trumpets are next, so hit up some Violin Duets and some jazz and get back to me [OR you can come Visit me in South Carolina! My home town LOVES you Canadian SNow Birds <3]


----------



## enoyzzaj

Sunday Morning.  Time for the “Tap Handle of the Week” headphone stand.


----------



## Makiah S

enoyzzaj said:


> Sunday Morning.  Time for the “Tap Handle of the Week” headphone stand.


 
 hmmm honey, any other headphones outside the HD 5XX  would love to see some German on German Headphone Tap handle love one day! [Beyer x German Beer]


----------



## ericfarrell85

A couple of photos of the new stand. I tried to add some angularity from the previous version. The completed version will follow later on, but a little photoshop (2nd pic) helps bring an idea of what it'll look like (should be nicer still). The lower spindles allow the user to wrap the cables, if they so choose. I may tack on a couple of knobs to the base for further cable wrapping adjustments.


----------



## Makiah S

ericfarrell85 said:


> A couple of photos of the new stand. I tried to add some angularity from the previous version. The completed version will follow later on, but a little photoshop (2nd pic) helps bring an idea of what it'll look like (should be nicer still). The lower spindles allow the user to wrap the cables, if they so choose. I may tack on a couple of knobs to the base for further cable wrapping adjustments.


 
 Sexy but the bar at the bottom... for balance? Still it would be cool if there was some kind of Cable holding aparats were those bars are


----------



## ericfarrell85

You could wrap the cables along the bottom bars or both the bottom and top bars was the idea. I'll take a photo later when it is done.


----------



## TrollDragon

I do like something nice and wide for the headbands, looks like the Stax are hanging on a broom handle. Please take no offense as your work is excellent. I just like more weight distribution.


----------



## Don Lehrer

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






ericfarrell85 said:


> A couple of photos of the new stand. I tried to add some angularity from the previous version. The completed version will follow later on, but a little photoshop (2nd pic) helps bring an idea of what it'll look like (should be nicer still). The lower spindles allow the user to wrap the cables, if they so choose. I may tack on a couple of knobs to the base for further cable wrapping adjustments.


 
  





>


 
 I like the idea!!! Something different indeed. But yeahh maybe some cable hangers?!?


----------



## ericfarrell85

trolldragon said:


> I do like something nice and wide for the headbands, looks like the Stax are hanging on a broom handle. Please take no offense as your work is excellent. I just like more weight distribution.


 
 I don't take offense. Quite the reverse as constructive criticism fuels improvements. Thanks for the honesty.


----------



## Makiah S

ericfarrell85 said:


> I don't take offense. Quite the reverse as constructive criticism fuels improvements. Thanks for the honesty.


 
 Good attitude... THIS man will find great success! [well looking at his head phone room I think he already has q.q]


----------



## ax3kill3r

Do you guys have a repository for the CNC plans / Models you use to make some of these Stands? I work on 5 Axis-mills and would love some good models to make.


----------



## ericfarrell85

An example of how to use the spindles to wrap the cables. Still not ideal but can be used and presentable enough I think.


----------



## whirlwind

trolldragon said:


> Here is a DIY stand that was built for me, and I needed a place to put the LCD 3's so I just thought I'd post it here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrollDragon

whirlwind said:


> I just ordered one of these....I love the look.
> 
> Gonna be the new home for my RS1i


 
 Excellent!
  
 They are a really nice stand, did you check the size on his page to make sure the RS1i's will fit without having to adjust them smaller? I find the stand a little on the short side depending on the headphone. Here is his measurement page http://hieutrunghandcrafts.com/m1measurement.html
  
 If you feel it is a little too short then send him a message to discuss making the stand a little taller he is a great guy and easy to deal with.


----------



## DoomForce

I'm going to repost the question because I did mess up the links and haven't yet understood what is best. 

So,would this stand: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31RAacxoDwL.jpg be preferred over this stand: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Bv1mZDW3L.jpg because it doesn't let the pads press against it? Does the first stand press too sharply against the headband?


----------



## razor5cl

It might be a better idea to get the first because as you said, the second presses against the pads. However, on the first one the area where the headband contacts the stand may be a bit small although it looks fine. It depends, what headphones are you planning on putting on the stand?


----------



## whirlwind

trolldragon said:


> Excellent!
> 
> They are a really nice stand, did you check the size on his page to make sure the RS1i's will fit without having to adjust them smaller? I find the stand a little on the short side depending on the headphone. Here is his measurement page http://hieutrunghandcrafts.com/m1measurement.html
> 
> If you feel it is a little too short then send him a message to discuss making the stand a little taller he is a great guy and easy to deal with.


 
 Yes, he sent me a pic of the stand holding his PS500 and it looked all right.
  
 He said he had stands taller, but they were just alittle too tall for my liking.
  
 A stand just about 1 inch taller than this would be great.....but I still think it will be fine and I really like the look of it.


----------



## TrollDragon

whirlwind said:


> Yes, he sent me a pic of the stand holding his PS500 and it looked all right.
> 
> He said he had stands taller, but they were just alittle too tall for my liking.
> 
> A stand just about 1 inch taller than this would be great.....but I still think it will be fine and I really like the look of it.


 

 Excellent! It's a great stand, be sure to post us up some pics here when you get it all situated.


----------



## whirlwind

trolldragon said:


> Excellent! It's a great stand, be sure to post us up some pics here when you get it all situated.


----------



## TrollDragon

Very Nice!
Now you need to get him to make a matching set of sides for that sweet Mapletree.


----------



## vixr

Real estate on my desk is at a premium. So why not build multi-function gear?
  

  

 5 years ago...
  

 today...


----------



## uncola

You open frame people are brave.  I could never have one of those on my desk without being paranoid about breaking it.  Or one of the project sunrise ii amps


----------



## whirlwind

trolldragon said:


> Very Nice!
> Now you need to get him to make a matching set of sides for that sweet Mapletree.


 
  Oh , lord.....that would look nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 How are you liking those LCD 3's ?


----------



## TrollDragon

whirlwind said:


> Oh , lord.....that would look nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The LCD 3's are absolutely incredible to me as I haven't auditioned any other high end headphones, the clarity and bass are really quite a jump above my DT880's. Would be nice to compare them to the LCD 2's or HD800's.
  
 They sound great through the Conductor SL and are rather fun through my Little Dot MK IV. I'd love to hear them as well with a higher tier tube amp like your EAR+ HD, a Woo WA6 SE or especially an Eddie Current Zana Deux SE.


----------



## Arsis

Here's mine... a microphone stand with a boom arm.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

vixr said:


> Real estate on my desk is at a premium. So why not build multi-function gear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Now that's form and function in one!


----------



## Anaximander87

Great work everyone, this weekend I shall get inspired by yours truly and build a stand for myself......


----------



## whirlwind

trolldragon said:


> The LCD 3's are absolutely incredible to me as I haven't auditioned any other high end headphones, the clarity and bass are really quite a jump above my DT880's. Would be nice to compare them to the LCD 2's or HD800's.
> 
> They sound great through the Conductor SL and are rather fun through my Little Dot MK IV. I'd love to hear them as well with a higher tier tube amp like your EAR+ HD, a Woo WA6 SE or especially an Eddie Current Zana Deux SE.


 
  I have heard so many good things about the great bass that your phones produce.
  
 I am in no way a bass freak, but I would love to hear the bass from those cans.
  
 I am not sure if the EAR +HD would power those or not.
  
 They sure look very nice setting on the headphone stand that you have.


----------



## Makiah S

vixr said:


> Real estate on my desk is at a premium. So why not build multi-function gear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 q.q when u gonna start selling those gorgeous stands I mean amps :3


----------



## Nizi123

After looking at these awesome stands, I decided to look around my house to see what I could build. Turns out I already had something similar that was just collecting dust. All I did was put some foam pieces on the pegs and my stand was complete. Not the best looking but compact and functional.


----------



## Makiah S

arsis said:


> Here's mine... a microphone stand with a boom arm.


 
 Very cool also
  
  
 OMG where is our SUNDAY TAP HANDLE q.q I hope he is ok!


----------



## TheGame

towert7 said:


> My new Design for headphone stands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Best Headphone Stand ever! It is perfect for my tastes. I hope you decide to make more and sell these someday, I would be your first customer!!


----------



## linglingjr

Nothing to be proud of, but I this is the prototype I spent a couple periods desiging/machining last year.  It's sat in the corner of my closet since.  The clear scratched up acrylic would be tinted black stuff with a much smoother mold (did the clear stuff in 5 minutes) The huge cylinder at the bottom is supposed to be for wrapping cords around and the holes for storing 3.5mm/.25 adaptors.  I chose aluminum and Acrylic because (at the time) everyone on this thread was making theirs out of fancy wood and paint/stain.  Sorry for the schiity phone pics. My desk is NEVER this clean btw:




  
 And it's going right back to the closet as soon as I upload these pictures : ) It was a fun little project way back when though.  I use my HD600s with out the grills 24/7 but that would just be weird for the pics IMO.


----------



## TheGame

arsis said:


> Here's mine... a microphone stand with a boom arm.


 

 That's awesome! I have a sheet music stand and a guitar stand, does anyone have any ideas how I could set it up to be a headphone stand?


----------



## Darknet

linglingjr said:


> Nothing to be proud of, but I this is the prototype I spent a couple periods desiging/machining last year.  It's sat in the corner of my closet since.  The clear scratched up acrylic would be tinted black stuff with a much smoother mold (did the clear stuff in 5 minutes) The huge cylinder at the bottom is supposed to be for wrapping cords around and the holes for storing 3.5mm/.25 adaptors.  I chose aluminum and Acrylic because (at the time) everyone on this thread was making theirs out of fancy wood and paint/stain.  Sorry for the schiity phone pics. My desk is NEVER this clean btw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This thing is great dude. I mean once you finish up the acrylic part it would look really great! 

Ps that cable management desgin is cool too. I don't think I've seen anything like that.


----------



## SkyBleu

Not perfect, but hey, I tried. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It was completed in under one hour, so I just used what I could find around the house to form this junkyard monster. (Sorry about the crappy glue job!)


----------



## Makiah S

darknet said:


> This thing is great dude. I mean once you finish up the acrylic part it would look really great!
> 
> Ps that cable management desgin is cool too. I don't think I've seen anything like that.


 
 Forget the closet, post it on the FS thread! That thing is cool looking


----------



## TrollDragon

mshenay said:


> Forget the closet, post it on the FS thread! That thing is cool looking


No... Ship it to me, I will show it some Ultrasone headphone love as it matches the HFI-780's quite nicely!


----------



## TrollDragon

Steel pipe would be nasty on the headband as well...


----------



## mobiman

As a diy-er try to think a little more creative:


----------



## TrollDragon

Yes indeed the insulation would work fine. I guess I am just not a fan of steel pipe.


----------



## mobiman

I like this pure, raw industrial style, but hey, thats me.


----------



## Parak




----------



## MaDD0G

Here are the headphone stands I made the last summer.

This was the first one. Yes, you are right, it's a copy of Woo Audio aluminum stand. Just wanted to make something by hands, instead of buying. So I found pretty simple design stand and decided to make a wooden copy. Here is the result:

  

The next I decided to make a stand, that could hold up to three headphones at least. I've had a pair of oak stair balusters, similar to these:



The square parts were used for the base and the top of stand. Twisted rods were used as the columns. Surface was finished with 100% pure tung oil to show the beauty of the oak wood. It took about a month to completely dry, but the result worth it.


----------



## TrollDragon

Very Nice!
I hate you people that can work with wood...


----------



## MaDD0G

TrollDragon, it's not so hard, you just need patience and time.


----------



## TrollDragon

madd0g said:


> TrollDragon, it's not so hard, you just need patience and time.


I know... its the patience part that I have trouble with.


----------



## Honkytime

skybleu said:


> Not perfect, but hey, I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 interesting but i get the feeling from it that i'm playing cricket somehow.


----------



## SkyBleu

honkytime said:


> interesting but i get the feeling from it that i'm playing cricket somehow.


 bamboo wickets.


----------



## MattTCG

Here is mine. Hand carved from a piece of walnut. Old pic...


----------



## MaDD0G

matttcg said:


> Here is mine. Hand carved from a piece of walnut. Old pic...




Nice looking stand. Is it screwed to the tabletop? If not, it has an excellent weight balance.


----------



## MattTCG

There is a screw, but not in the picture taken there. I have since mounted it permanently on the other side of the desk.


----------



## TheGame

Here's a Headphone stand I just made today. I looked through this entire thread looking for some ideas and found a little stand that was originally used to hold small flowers or plants in the basement that I took apart and made into a stand. It's my first attempt at trying to create a headphone stand and I don't have a lot of woodworking tools at my disposal. Anyway, here is what I came up with...


----------



## MaDD0G

thegame said:


> Here's a Headphone stand I just made today. I looked through this entire thread looking for some ideas and found a little stand that was originally used to hold small flowers or plants in the basement that I took apart and made into a stand. It's my first attempt at trying to create a headphone stand and I don't have a lot of woodworking tools at my disposal. Anyway, here is what I came up with...




Not bad at all, has a lot of space to place multiple headphones.


----------



## ropeadope

hey! Neat thread.
  
 I was originally thinking of getting something like this:

  
 and then putting holes in the eyeballs and have it be a holder of my glasses as well, since I never have a place to put my glasses/sunglasses...but I don't know where to get a plastic dummy head and it'd probably take up a bit too much room on my desk...and it would be creepy  - Without looking though 161 pages of this thread, has anyone made an apparatus that holds headphones AND their glasses?


----------



## semaj8james

ropeadope said:


> hey! Neat thread.
> 
> I was originally thinking of getting something like this:
> 
> ...


 
 I use a Styrofoam head mannequin. It holds my HE-500's and a pair of sunglasses perfectly. (See my profile picture)


----------



## teds headfood

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-COAT-HAT-PURSE-WALL-HOOK-HANGER-HAND-PAINTED-RACCOON-HANG-UP-/330836171416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d075f5a98
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOWEL-Coat-Hat-Rack-Made-From-Used-Skis-Rossignol-4-Hangers-By-3-5-Long-/330677928416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfdf0c1e0
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/400595580927?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649  
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canada-Goose-Swinging-Wood-Wall-Hook-Rack-/251323898832?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a84125bd0
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Floor-Standing-Clothes-Coat-Hat-Hangers-Rack-Home-Organization-Storge-Adjustable-/251331951325?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3a848d3add
  
 i thought these were different


----------



## ropeadope

semaj8james said:


> I use a Styrofoam head mannequin. It holds my HE-500's and a pair of sunglasses perfectly. (See my profile picture)


 
 ah cool. Nice setup btw, those are some damn big headphones!
  
 All our DIY headphone stand woes will be solved by 3D printing


----------



## Makiah S

ropeadope said:


> ah cool. Nice setup btw, those are some damn big headphones!
> 
> All our DIY headphone stand woes will be solved by 3D printing


 
 Honestly, I'd love to have a Styrofoam head for my headphones, yea it's a little weird but in the best possible way imo!


----------



## semaj8james

mshenay said:


> Honestly, I'd love to have a Styrofoam head for my headphones, yea it's a little weird but in the best possible way imo!


 
 It's fantastic! No strain or stress on the headband, and looks creepy! 10/10 would recommend!


----------



## uncola

I would love to see some 3d printed attachment for a vertical paper towel holder


----------



## ax3kill3r

Oh well. Finally got some time to have a go at making a stand. So many great ideas in this forum. Decided on making one out of Aluminium. I work with CNC milling machines. 
  
 This was one of the parts being machined

  
  
  
 These were the parts i made

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 This was the final result. I screwed up a little with the tapped holes running through the upright brace. They came through in places. That 3d shape in that part was meant to represent a speaker with sound waves resonating from it. I will probably get the whole unit carbon fibre wrapped. I have some soft foam material to go onto the half rounds that the headphones sit on. The cable holder is ok but the HD700 cable looks messy. I will update the post when i have finished the project.


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice, Very Nice!
 Now all I need is a CNC Mill...


----------



## Don Lehrer

ax3kill3r said:


> Oh well. Finally got some time to have a go at making a stand. So many great ideas in this forum. Decided on making one out of Aluminium. I work with CNC milling machines.
> 
> This was one of the parts being machined
> This was the final result. I screwed up a little with the tapped holes running through the upright brace. They came through in places. That 3d shape in that part was meant to represent a speaker with sound waves resonating from it. I will probably get the whole unit carbon fibre wrapped. I have some soft foam material to go onto the half rounds that the headphones sit on. The cable holder is ok but the HD700 cable looks messy. I will update the post when i have finished the project.


 
  
 daam that looks superb, that and some shiit sitting next to it at some nice wood table. I´m already dreaming. Nice work


----------



## Makiah S

ax3kill3r said:


> Oh well. Finally got some time to have a go at making a stand. So many great ideas in this forum. Decided on making one out of Aluminium. I work with CNC milling machines.
> 
> This was one of the parts being machined
> 
> ...


 
 That is most epic... I swear there are some really cool ppl here at head fi :O


----------



## SkyBleu

ax3kill3r said:


> Oh well. Finally got some time to have a go at making a stand. So many great ideas in this forum. Decided on making one out of Aluminium. I work with CNC milling machines.
> 
> This was one of the parts being machined
> 
> ...


 
 Amazing work, my friend. *_*


----------



## ax3kill3r

Cheers guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## ropeadope

the amount of people quoting posts with a bunch of pictures in them is too damn high! If someone posts a bunch of pictures of their cool headphone stand, try not to quote the post so all the images get posted twice or more on the same page. It's just unnecessary is all.


----------



## revanxp

It used to be a cd rack shaped like a cat. On top there was a happy cat face made out of metal. I cut it off


----------



## Makiah S

WHA WHA WHAT HAPPEND to the Sunday Morning TAP HANDLE q.q I hope that guy is ok!


----------



## MrEleventy

I think he ran out of handles


----------



## Don Lehrer

mshenay said:


> WHA WHA WHAT HAPPEND to the Sunday Morning TAP HANDLE q.q I hope that guy is ok!


 
  
 I´m also worried about him, I like that someone takes this thing so serious and he really did a good job. It will be nice to hear from him!!


----------



## Makiah S

don lehrer said:


> I´m also worried about him, I like that someone takes this thing so serious and he really did a good job. It will be nice to hear from him!!


 
 Indeed and in his stead. I might start honestly doing some Saturday Morning Ceral Boxes! I've been wanting to collect ceral boxes for a while now, since 1 I eat a LOT of ceral and 2 they look cool imo. With sufficent weight at the bottom they could make some nice headphone stands :O actually that's a good idea... I've got some BIG Boxes I've been needing to put to good use!


----------



## TrollDragon

DIY thread Dude...

This is for something that you build, not a throw headphones on a box or headphones on a chair... Start a new thread for that.


----------



## Makiah S

trolldragon said:


> DIY thread Dude...
> 
> This is for something that you build, not a throw headphones on a box or headphones on a chair... Start a new thread for that.


 
 Pff home boy wasn't building tap handles MAN! And they will be built... I'll have to reinforce those boxes! meaning I'm going to have to do some DIY 
  
 such a buzz kill Troll!


----------



## TrollDragon

mshenay said:


> Pff home boy wasn't building tap handles MAN! And they will be built... I'll have to reinforce those boxes! meaning I'm going to have to do some DIY
> 
> such a buzz kill Troll!


 
 Not at all my man... I was not a fan of the THotW from the start, others were not either and have voiced such.
  
 I feel that a DIY headphone stand has a bit of work and time involved in the process, work from:
@ericfarrell85
@sp3llv3xit
@MaDD0G
@Deathdeisel
@rcjroy
@linglingjr
 as examples and many many many others too numerous to mention is what this thread is all about, look back through this thread from the start.
  
 *Note*  Putting headphones on a bottle of mouthwash does not quite cut it IMHO.
  
 My pipe stands are just cut and epoxy / solderd pieces which anyone can do so they are really nothing special either, now if you laminated all the cereal boxes together and cut out an Omega Sieveking stand then that would be cool and a wicked DIY!
  
 Take no offense Bro I just feel that this thread deserves more thats all.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Needed a stand that wasn't damaging the HE-500's like the Woo was, so, I built my own in wood shop today. Not perfect, but it'll do!


----------



## linglingjr

austin morrow said:


> Needed a stand that wasn't damaging the HE-500's like the Woo was, so, I built my own in wood shop today. Not perfect, but it'll do!


 
 Wow the finish on that looks amazing.  Stain and the crazy nice colors you can get with wood is about the only think I like about it, I can't stand working with it compared to metal/plastic/foam though.
  
 I'm also a bit concerned about the Tap Handle guy.


----------



## semaj8james

austin morrow said:


> Needed a stand that wasn't damaging the HE-500's like the Woo was, so, I built my own in wood shop today. Not perfect, but it'll do!


 
 Mmmm, delicious! I have HE-500's as well, and am now curious. My mannequin head serves me well for now, though


----------



## sp3llv3xit

New headphone rest design with a slot for hanging IEMs.


----------



## semaj8james

sp3llv3xit said:


> New headphone rest design with a slot for hanging IEMs.


 
 That's lovely! What materiels are used?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Hard wood.


----------



## TrollDragon

Very Nice!


----------



## Don Lehrer

trolldragon said:


> Very Nice!


 
 +1 indeed


----------



## sp3llv3xit

A working prototype for Layanichi.  The final model will be detachable and disassembled into 3 parts for easier shipping and transport.


 FRONT

  
  
 SIDE

  
  
  
 BACK

  
  
  
 THE HEADPHONE REST

  
  
  
 THE PORTABLE RIG DOCK

  
  
  
 IEM HOLDER, TOO.

  
  
  
 WORKING PROTOTYPE

  

  

  
  
  
  
 *** WITH THE STEEL BRACE INSTALLED ***


----------



## Makiah S

austin morrow said:


> Needed a stand that wasn't damaging the HE-500's like the Woo was, so, I built my own in wood shop today. Not perfect, but it'll do!


 
  
 Oh nice and yea I am worried about im too
  
 Plus to those of you who don't like our "jerry rigged" headphone stands, keep in mind we are kinda jealous of your time, funds and skills  to build such nice stands! DIY is do it your self, the best I can do, is spend a few hours figureing what house hold items I own can hold me headphones <3


sp3llv3xit said:


> New headphone rest design with a slot for hanging IEMs.


 
 Hey very nice man! I knew a few guys asking about iem stands. VEry cool!


----------



## MattTCG

@sp3llv3xit 
  
 I love the concept. For me, the wire in the middle joining the top and bottom pieces looks 'flimsey." No disrespect intended at all. If you you make a long piece to join the top and bottom halves and give it rigidity I think it would be fantastic!! I'd certainly buy one.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

matttcg said:


> @sp3llv3xit
> 
> I love the concept. For me, the wire in the middle joining the top and bottom pieces looks 'flimsey." No disrespect intended at all. If you you make a long piece to join the top and bottom halves and give it rigidity I think it would be fantastic!! I'd certainly buy one.


 


 None taken.  Thank you for the inputs, MattTCG.  I've actually experimented with various pliable tubes and pipes.  The thicker ones make the whole thing look "joined" and very rigid.  The concept is to create the illusion of a floating headphone.  The triune lines from the thick and wide base move up to and are mellowed and softened by the gracility of a pair of thin yet incredibly strong goosenecks before they terminate in the same 3-points headphone and IEM hanger at the top.  (Everything is supposed to be in group of 3s.)

  

 The two metal rods are very stiff and strong. Do not be misled by their appearance.  The only reason I employed 2 of them is to prevent the left-right swaying of the headphone rest.  Otherwise, one would be more than enough to hold the Hifiman HE500 -- and that's one of the heavier pair of cans in the market today.


----------



## Makiah S

sp3llv3xit said:


> None taken.  Thank you for the inputs, MattTCG.  I've actually experimented with various pliable tubes and pipes.  The thicker ones make the whole thing look "joined" and very rigid.  The concept is to create the illusion of a floating headphone.  The triune lines from the thick and wide base move up to and are mellowed and softened by the gracility of a pair of thin yet incredibly strong goosenecks before they terminate in the same 3-points headphone and IEM hanger at the top.  (Everything is supposed to be in group of 3s.)
> 
> 
> 
> The two metal rods are very stiff and strong. Do not be misled by their appearance.  The only reason I employed 2 of them is to prevent the left-right swaying of the headphone rest.  Otherwise, one would be more than enough to hold the Hifiman HE500 -- and that's one of the heavier pair of cans in the market today.


 
 The design get's better and better looking nice


----------



## Oregonian

sp3llv3xit said:


> None taken.  Thank you for the inputs, MattTCG.  I've actually experimented with various pliable tubes and pipes.  The thicker ones make the whole thing look "joined" and very rigid.  The concept is to create the illusion of a floating headphone.  The triune lines from the thick and wide base move up to and are mellowed and softened by the gracility of a pair of thin yet incredibly strong goosenecks before they terminate in the same 3-points headphone and IEM hanger at the top.  (Everything is supposed to be in group of 3s.)
> 
> 
> 
> The two metal rods are very stiff and strong. Do not be misled by their appearance.  The only reason I employed 2 of them is to prevent the left-right swaying of the headphone rest.  Otherwise, one would be more than enough to hold the Hifiman HE500 -- and that's one of the heavier pair of cans in the market today.


 

 Amazing.  Simply amazing.  You got talent.  Should be doing something in the creative field for work?


----------



## TrollDragon

oregonian said:


> Amazing.  Simply amazing.  You got talent.  Should be doing something in the creative field for work?


 
 +1 to that for sure!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

oregonian said:


> Amazing.  Simply amazing.  You got talent.  Should be doing something in the creative field for work?


 


 Thanks.  I handle the accounting and financial side of our family business.  This is one of the two creative outlets I have.  The other being photography.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Finished product...


----------



## semaj8james

austin morrow said:


> Finished product...


 
 Now, send me a link to your website


----------



## TrollDragon

austin morrow said:


> Finished product...


 
 Nice job indeed!


----------



## TheGame

@sp3llv3xit
  
 That looks awesome! Nice job!!


----------



## MattTCG

This picture is somewhat dark. Can you post another? I do like it though. Simple, elegant, just my style.


----------



## Makiah S

austin morrow said:


> Finished product...


 
 Very much so! Simplicity is always awesome imo


----------



## enoyzzaj

mshenay said:


> WHA WHA WHAT HAPPEND to the Sunday Morning TAP HANDLE q.q I hope that guy is ok!


 
  
 My father passed away earlier this month.  I'm out of town taking care of everything.
  
 Sunday Morning Tap Handles will be back. I hope to do a special Thursday one on Thanksgiving.
  
 Thanks for asking....


----------



## enoyzzaj

mreleventy said:


> I think he ran out of handles


 
  
 Not yet.  Still at least another year's worth....


----------



## enoyzzaj

don lehrer said:


> I´m also worried about him, I like that someone takes this thing so serious and he really did a good job. It will be nice to hear from him!!


 
  
 Ask and ye shall receive.  Keep tuned - back soon.


----------



## Makiah S

enoyzzaj said:


> My father passed away earlier this month.  I'm out of town taking care of everything.
> 
> Sunday Morning Tap Handles will be back. I hope to do a special Thursday one on Thanksgiving.
> 
> Thanks for asking....


 
  
  


enoyzzaj said:


> Not yet.  Still at least another year's worth....


 
  
  


enoyzzaj said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.  Keep tuned - back soon.


 
  
 Sorry to hear about your loss! Just know ... most of us really miss you and are sorry to hear about the death of your Father    :[
  
 If there was a Beer he REALLY liked, we'd love to see it feature on a Tap Handle of the Week!


----------



## Don Lehrer

enoyzzaj said:


> My father passed away earlier this month.  I'm out of town taking care of everything.
> 
> Sunday Morning Tap Handles will be back. I hope to do a special Thursday one on Thanksgiving.
> 
> Thanks for asking....


 
  
I'm really sorry to hear about your loss, I send my condolences to you and your family


mshenay said:


> If there was a Beer he REALLY liked, we'd love to see it feature on a Tap Handle of the Week!


 
  
 That would be nice, just to remember him and enjoy what you do!!! Keep them comming


----------



## Oregonian

enoyzzaj said:


> My father passed away earlier this month.  I'm out of town taking care of everything.
> 
> Sunday Morning Tap Handles will be back. I hope to do a special Thursday one on Thanksgiving.
> 
> Thanks for asking....


 

 Very sorry to hear of your loss.  It's a trying time for you and we understand.  Take care bud.


----------



## MattTCG

Thoughts and good wishes to you and your family enoyzzaj.
  
  
 Matt


----------



## enoyzzaj

Thanks for all the kind words.  I'll pick a handle out in his honor next week
  
 My father was a bit of an audiophile back in the 50's and 60's.  No headphones, but some old equipment.  I'm taking a Brazilay cabinet back home with me.  It is from 1965.  Still in pristine shape:


----------



## linglingjr

Very sorry for your loss, that cabinet looks really good  it totally reminds me of what Pete has on Mad Men.  Original tubes in it and everything I expect? Vintage audio gear is so cool.


----------



## Makiah S

enoyzzaj said:


> Thanks for all the kind words.  I'll pick a handle out in his honor next week
> 
> My father was a bit of an audiophile back in the 50's and 60's.  No headphones, but some old equipment.  I'm taking a Brazilay cabinet back home with me.  It is from 1965.  Still in pristine shape:


 
 That is very awesome!


----------



## enoyzzaj

linglingjr said:


> Very sorry for your loss, that cabinet looks really good  it totally reminds me of what Pete has on Mad Men.  Original tubes in it and everything I expect? Vintage audio gear is so cool.


 
  
 Since I have all the Mad Men episodes on BR, I'm going to have to look back at them now.  
  
 Yep, original tubes.  Tuner still works.  He had a matching amp which he threw away several years ago (wish he hadn't of done that).  The Lesa TT is all original.  Will probably take some work.


----------



## Don Lehrer

enoyzzaj said:


> Thanks for all the kind words.  I'll pick a handle out in his honor next week
> 
> My father was a bit of an audiophile back in the 50's and 60's.  No headphones, but some old equipment.  I'm taking a Brazilay cabinet back home with me.  It is from 1965.  Still in pristine shape:
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 That´s amazing, I love the way it looks and hopefully it still sounds amazing too


----------



## ax3kill3r

sp3llv3xit said:


> A working prototype for Layanichi.  The final model will be detachable and disassembled into 3 parts for easier shipping and transport.


 
 What an excellent design. I love the way that you can have your mobile unit on it as well. Congrats.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

ax3kill3r said:


> What an excellent design. I love the way that you can have your mobile unit on it as well. Congrats.


 


 Thanks, ax3kill3r!


----------



## mrAdrian

Extremely simple design


----------



## Makiah S

mradrian said:


> Extremely simple design


 
 I want 4 and I'm uber jealous of your set up! It looks awesome!


----------



## MaDD0G

mradrian said:


> Extremely simple design


 
 Nicely done! Sometimes the simplest solution is the best.


----------



## mrAdrian

mshenay said:


> I want 4 and I'm uber jealous of your set up! It looks awesome!


 
  
 Purposely limited it to 3 stands so this hobby is still sane  *I actually started with 2 but then ran out of space*
 Mid-Fi Feast hehe
  
  


madd0g said:


> Nicely done! Sometimes the simplest solution is the best.


 
  
 It is no where as pretty as some of the other works on here, but it gets the job done! Thanks for the nice words


----------



## Makiah S

mradrian said:


> Purposely limited it to 3 stands so this hobby is still sane  *I actually started with 2 but then ran out of space*
> Mid-Fi Feast hehe
> 
> 
> ...


 
 mmm that loos like a W3000 up there  that's worth like 3 mid fi cans xD


----------



## ched999uk

It's taken me 3 days to look through this thread and all I can say is WOW!!!!
 Thanks for all the inspiration.
 Just have to wait till Christmas for my HD558s to arrive and then make a stand for them.
  
 Thanks everyone.


----------



## TheGame

Yes I love this forum. I did the same thing. I spent a lot of time going through all of the posts and great stands that everyone has posted here and it really gives you some great ideas on making simple stands, to very complex ones. There are a lot of stands in this thread made by head-fi members that I would purchase if they were for sale. Needless to say, thanks to this thread I was able to make a decent headphone stand out of just spare wood found around the house. It doesn't compare to most of the others in this thread, but it works!


----------



## Makiah S

thegame said:


> Yes I love this forum. I did the same thing. I spent a lot of time going through all of the posts and great stands that everyone has posted here and it really gives you some great ideas on making simple stands, to very complex ones. There are a lot of stands in this thread made by head-fi members that I would purchase if they were for sale. Needless to say, thanks to this thread I was able to make a decent headphone stand out of just spare wood found around the house. It doesn't compare to most of the others in this thread, but it works!


 
 :[ I just sold my Woo Audio stand! I might go HUNTING for a new stand today! Gonna hit up the thift stores and maybe find an old wooden something


----------



## mrAdrian

mshenay said:


> mmm that loos like a W3000 up there  that's worth like 3 mid fi cans xD


 
  
 That's a W10VTG


----------



## Makiah S

mradrian said:


> That's a W10VTG


 
 omg... super jellous I'd love to hear it q.q


----------



## BillsonChang007

I need ideas on my 2nd headphone stand! [The first one isn't really a DIY..just a jar filled with paper stars... glittering xD ]
  
 Wanted something that looks nice even without the headphone on it. Something that one may think it's an art instead of a headphone stand. Something that allows me to hide the cable [like the JustMobile stands]... I am thinking to make two of the same design. Been looking at modern vase and table designs still got nothing D: 
  
 Would definitely appriciate to get recommendation from


----------



## uncola

Have you seen the klutz design headphone stand?  to me that's the most beautiful.  hard to make diy though.  the two knobs are cool because they work with thick high end cables


----------



## DutchGFX

uncola said:


> Have you seen the klutz design headphone stand?  to me that's the most beautiful.  hard to make diy though.  the two knobs are cool because they work with thick high end cables


 

Those stands are like $400 aren't they?

I'm going to cut my Omega Stand once I'm back at school this week


----------



## TheGame

uncola said:


> Have you seen the klutz design headphone stand?  to me that's the most beautiful.  hard to make diy though.  the two knobs are cool because they work with thick high end cables


 
 That thing looks awesome! I looked up on the prices for those. At amazon they want $599.00 for it  http://www.amazon.com/Klutz-Design-Luxury-Headphone-Stand/dp/B00CS6DK2O and at  Sound Approach $599.00 http://soundapproach.com/klutz-design-luxury-headphone-stand.html which I believe is the same seller selling it at Amazon. When I Google searched it, those were the only ones I could find for sale. Might be able to get them cheaper elsewhere though I am not sure. Also, I am not exactly sure if the one in the links provided is the same model as the awesome one you have pictured.


----------



## enoyzzaj

Time for a special edition of the Sunday Morning Tap Handle Headphone Stand.
  
Someone suggested a tap handle of a beer that my father enjoyed.
  
My father was an engineer who liked beer, one of his brothers drove a beer truck, and the other brother worked at Stroh's brewery in Detroit for many years.  I remember them getting together on the holidays, and drinking Stroh's.  Obviously, my love of beer runs in the family.
  
RIP, Dad.
  
This tap handle was from my uncle that worked at the brewery:


----------



## TheGame

looks great!


----------



## uncola

haha oh regarding the klutz stand, I wasn't suggesting anyone buy it, it's priced astronomically high I was hoping it would inspire someone to make a DIY "inspired by" design and maybe they could publish the techniques


----------



## Zashoomin

uncola said:


> haha oh regarding the klutz stand, I wasn't suggesting anyone buy it, it's priced astronomically high I was hoping it would inspire someone to make a DIY "inspired by" design and maybe they could publish the techniques


 
 Making that stand isn't that hard.  Its just a lot of work.  you would need a bunch of wood and cut it out to the shape of the klutz stand and blue them all together.  From there you would need to also create the base.  The base could be wood(which is easier) or metal(which you would have to buy or have someone fabricate for you)  and create a round base.  Screw the top and bottom pieces together and then put on finish.  Hope this helps you out.  Its very doable but it will be a lot of work.


----------



## ericfarrell85

zashoomin said:


> Making that stand isn't that hard.  Its just a lot of work.  you would need a bunch of wood and cut it out to the shape of the klutz stand and blue them all together.  From there you would need to also create the base.  The base could be wood(which is easier) or metal(which you would have to buy or have someone fabricate for you)  and create a round base.  Screw the top and bottom pieces together and then put on finish.  Hope this helps you out.  Its very doable but it will be a lot of work.




Oh boy do you simplify this project. You take the carpentry out of wood-working and make it sound like glue and a few scattered pieces of wood are all that's needed. It's nowhere near doable without precise tools. At the very least you would need a jigsaw, coping saw or band saw for the irregularity of the shape . A table saw or mitre saw for the initial lumber cuts, a hole saw with a powerful drill to turn it for the base work. A $400 piece would not use screws so you would need to know about mortise and tenons, biscuit joints or pocket holes (least attractive option). This not to mention the need of a router with specific bits for the cove-like shape leading into the base. There is plenty of work there and it's not an novice project.


----------



## Zashoomin

ericfarrell85 said:


> Oh boy do you simplify this project. You take the carpentry out of wood-working and make it sound like glue and a few scattered pieces of wood are all that's needed. It's nowhere near doable without precise tools. At the very least you would need a jigsaw, coping saw or band saw for the irregularity of the shape . A table saw or mitre saw for the initial lumber cuts, a hole saw with a powerful drill to turn it for the base work. A $400 piece would not use screws so you would need to know about mortise and tenons, biscuit joints or pocket holes (least attractive option). This not to mention the need of a router with specific bits for the cove-like shape leading into the base. There is plenty of work there and it's not an novice project.


 
 Ya I did oversimplify a bit but that was inferring that the certain individual would have the tools to make the project.  I have found that in many cases it is harder to come across the proper tools rather than do the work.  Especially to those of us who live in apartments and don't have room to store certain tools.  Anyway the point I was trying to make was that this project is very doable it just requires the proper tools.  Also a lot of patience and a bit of skill with wood.


----------



## uncola

Made another janky hook hanger


----------



## TheGame

uncola said:


> Made another janky hook hanger


 

 I think that looks great actually! I've thought about doing something similar myself but my major problem is my Head-fi station is in the basement as I like to listen to my music in peace, and of course the basement walls are made of brick. I guess I could use a power drill to secure them to the wall. But I actually like the look of that, put 4 or 5 headphones in line across the wall on hangers like the one you're using would actually look really nice I think. I haven't been able to find a decent hook like that, would you mind telling me what store carries that hanger?


----------



## stratocaster

Very quick project from some wood pieces I had lying around ...


----------



## wewewho77

stratocaster said:


> Very quick project from some wood pieces I had lying around ...



What did you do to your hifiman? What happened to the sound if you block the vent with woodies like that? Just curious because I haven't seen mods like that in this forum.


----------



## stratocaster

I just used a HifiMAN headband for my custom wood Fostex T50RPs.


----------



## Makiah S

stratocaster said:


> I just used a HifiMAN headband for my custom wood Fostex T50RPs.


 
 Very nice looking, but what is that other metal thing that also seems to push down on the top of the ePads :O


----------



## stratocaster

It's part of the coathanger I used to rest the headphones on. The phones rest on the upper part, the lower part can be used for the cable


----------



## Makiah S

stratocaster said:


> It's part of the coathanger I used to rest the headphones on. The phones rest on the upper part, the lower part can be used for the cable


 
 Meh true enough. Looks nice though! I like the grain on the wood


----------



## SkyBleu

stratocaster said:


> I just used a HifiMAN headband for my custom wood Fostex T50RPs.



Smart and creative!

I was thinking, what did this guy do to his headphones..


----------



## Dopaminer

Wow, there is a lot of creativity, ingenuity and workmanship on display in this thread - a total blast to look through here!  
  
 Last weekend I went into a headphone specialty shop in Shibuya here in Tokyo, and all around the store they had about a hundred of these really cool, kind of industrial-art stainless steel headphone stands for their display headphones.  I said to the owner that he HAD to either sell me one or tell me the name of the company that made them.  He just leaned close to me and whispered, in English, `banana hanger`.


----------



## BillsonChang007

dopaminer said:


> Wow, there is a lot of creativity, ingenuity and workmanship on display in this thread - a total blast to look through here!
> 
> Last weekend I went into a headphone specialty shop in Shibuya here in Tokyo, and all around the store they had about a hundred of these really cool, kind of industrial-art stainless steel headphone stands for their display headphones.  I said to the owner that he HAD to either sell me one or tell me the name of the company that made them.  He just leaned close to me and whispered, in English, `banana hanger`.




The power of banana hanger is tooooooo high here xD


----------



## linglingjr

dopaminer said:


> Wow, there is a lot of creativity, ingenuity and workmanship on display in this thread - a total blast to look through here!
> 
> Last weekend I went into a headphone specialty shop in Shibuya here in Tokyo, and all around the store they had about a hundred of these really cool, kind of industrial-art stainless steel headphone stands for their display headphones.  I said to the owner that he HAD to either sell me one or tell me the name of the company that made them.  He just leaned close to me and whispered, in English, `banana hanger`.


 
 lol this actually made me laugh.  You could probably make a lot of money if you re-branded some banana hangers as "Headphone Stands" and sold them for 400% the price.


----------



## TheGame

linglingjr said:


> lol this actually made me laugh.  You could probably make a lot of money if you re-branded some banana hangers as "Headphone Stands" and sold them for 400% the price.


 
 Agreed!


----------



## Don Lehrer

linglingjr said:


> lol this actually made me laugh.  You could probably make a lot of money if you re-branded some banana hangers as "Headphone Stands" and sold them for 400% the price.


 
 Don´t forget a fancy name and good marketing in head-fi.org...


----------



## Drsparis

linglingjr said:


> lol this actually made me laugh.  You could probably make a lot of money if you re-branded some banana hangers as "Headphone Stands" and sold them for 400% the price.


 
 And insert special keywords such as Hi-Fi... 'Cause you know... Banana hangers can totally be high fidelity....


----------



## BillsonChang007

Introducting, the Fi-Banager. Redefined stand for your headphones.  

Buy it now! With the promotion code "ThisIsJustForFunNotForSale" and get 0.01% off with every purchase of Fi-Banager! It's only $999999999999999999999.99 Monopoly money!


----------



## i luvmusic 2

I like this thread it inspired me to build my own stand.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

ericfarrell85 said:


> A couple of photos of the new stand. I tried to add some angularity from the previous version. The completed version will follow later on, but a little photoshop (2nd pic) helps bring an idea of what it'll look like (should be nicer still). The lower spindles allow the user to wrap the cables, if they so choose. I may tack on a couple of knobs to the base for further cable wrapping adjustments.


 
 Nice and simple.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

ericfarrell85 said:


> Some additional colors and a different wood type. I'll soon be working on a 2nd, 3rd and 4th design. The 2nd will be the largest and will accommodate up to 4 headphones. Included below are the two racks I've built, Time permitting I'll be building a second one for a bedroom set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 another mission style nice.


----------



## Makiah S

I'm actually thinking of supping up a Bamboo Banna stand I found at work today in about a week...  I'll have the pics for you guys and I'll be doing some cutting, some glueing and doing some fabric work <3


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand...*


----------



## Makiah S

enoyzzaj said:


> *Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand...*


 
 <3 thanks sir
  
 btw do you have a Shock Top Handle?


----------



## enoyzzaj

I do not.
  
 But I would like one.


----------



## Makiah S

enoyzzaj said:


> I do not.
> 
> But I would like one.


 
 like wise... a sad day at work today. We accidently busted a whole case of Shock Top Apple Wheat :[ 
  
 also there are a few handles on eBay although... I'm not sure any one has ever asked you but how do you get you Tap Handles :O


----------



## Don Lehrer

enoyzzaj said:


> *Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand...*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 Really glad to see your work again, I don´t know why, but I like this one a lot more than the oders. Cheers mate


----------



## enoyzzaj

mshenay said:


> like wise... a sad day at work today. We accidently busted a whole case of Shock Top Apple Wheat :[
> 
> also there are a few handles on eBay although... I'm not sure any one has ever asked you but how do you get you Tap Handles :O


 
  
 Ouch!  No use crying over spilled milk, but beer - now that's a different story...
  
 Estate sales, family, friends (I know a few that have owned/run bars), sometimes I barter for them at bars - I give them my card, and tell them when they no longer carry that brand, I'm interested, some I've gotten from Ebay.  A few at antique stores.


----------



## enoyzzaj

don lehrer said:


> Really glad to see your work again, I don´t know why, but I like this one a lot more than the oders. Cheers mate


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 I also collect license plates - when I have the time in a few months, I'm going to work on a stand made from plates.


----------



## Makiah S

enoyzzaj said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I also collect license plates - when I have the time in a few months, I'm going to work on a stand made from plates.


 
 Nice !


----------



## MrEleventy

mshenay said:


> I'm actually thinking of supping up a Bamboo Banna stand I found at work today in about a week...  I'll have the pics for you guys and I'll be doing some cutting, some glueing and doing some fabric work <3


 Does it look like this?







$5 @ Walmart 

A slight mod that I did






Added :
3M hook
Table leg feet


----------



## Makiah S

mreleventy said:


> Does it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 YEA it totally does! Although I don't feel that thin little wood panel will do my headphones justice. So I'm going to  leave the hook in the front but first Oh yea I have to remove that hook... I'm not sure what to do with that Hook but to wrap it in Padding so it can be WORTHY of my headphones IT MUST BE REMOVED... 
  
 Oh Meh no idea... but either way I may figure it out


----------



## MrEleventy

Yeah, It's too thin and bit into the headband padding. That's why I added the table leg feet. I drilled a hole into the center and screwed it in. Now it's round and smooth and doesn't mess with the band. 
The hook is too low to be of any use other than cable hook so I just threw it away. It's only screwed in so easy to do.


----------



## Makiah S

mreleventy said:


> Yeah, It's too thin and bit into the headband padding. That's why I added the table leg feet. I drilled a hole into the center and screwed it in. Now it's round and smooth and doesn't mess with the band.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I could esaily screw it in if I had a DRILL but I dont... all I have is a hammer a nail and MAYBE a screw with which to maybe hand crank it in with... I do have a foam log I was using  for headphone cords... either way... It's a little weird to see you have the same stand I just got the idea to buy... seeing as I just shipped you a pair of ePads... did we some how have a MENTAL TRANSFER? Maybe so
  
 Either way I'm going to pimp out my banana hanger <3 
  
 Also... WOW Adele's Live Album actually sounds GOOD on the Dt 880 :O just shows how BAD the CD master really is!


----------



## TheGame

mreleventy said:


> Does it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have looked everywhere at Wal-mart for those wooden banana hangers, and can't seem to find them anywhere! And it's a Super-center wal-mart! What department do I need to be looking in? For $5 they are pretty good-looking headphone stands!


----------



## MrEleventy

thegame said:


> I have looked everywhere at Wal-mart for those wooden banana hangers, and can't seem to find them anywhere! And it's a Super-center wal-mart! What department do I need to be looking in? For $5 they are pretty good-looking headphone stands!


It's in the aisle with the utensils and salad bowls and paper towel holders


----------



## TheGame

mreleventy said:


> It's in the aisle with the utensils and salad bowls and paper towel holders


 
 Thank you for the info, I'll go look in that area. I was looking in household appliances and kitchen items (since I figured most people would have their bananas in the kitchen. Thank you!


----------



## Makiah S

thegame said:


> Thank you for the info, I'll go look in that area. I was looking in household appliances and kitchen items (since I figured most people would have their bananas in the kitchen. Thank you!


 
 Yea I found them on like the bottom shelf in the asile I'll b buying mine in 2 days  getting excited ^^ 
  
 ANd GUESS WHAT... I get Wal Mart DISCOUNT... Oh hey I should totally buy a CRAP ton of them for u guys :O 
  
 WOOT yea just kidding, make ur own ;3 they are dirt cheap


----------



## TheGame

Nice


----------



## sonic2911

best thing i can find =]]


----------



## burgoc02

Just thought I'd share my little update 
 I actually posted the original one earlier this year, here you can see the before and after shots. I added a base, and now I've lost the minimalist construction that the defined the original design, but since I have new headphones I think it's time for a more sculptural look.
  
 The black thing in the middle is actually just a silicone case for my Zune 8GB player - which is now completely messed up with the battery completely swollen, punching the case open.. aaand so it couldn't fit in my stand anymore, as you can imagine. Wish I still had my iPod touch.... I lost that one on the train/train station :/
  
 The base is actually hollow, was too lazy to fill it up.. it holds quite well anyway, even the original design, since the headphones aren't that heavy so it's more sturdy than it looks.
 Again, it's just cardboard lying around in my house so it cost me nothing, except for the glue and knife I already had, and a bit of time on my hands  extremely cheap and simple to make!
  
  
original                                                                 mod


----------



## mrAdrian

That looks really, really good!


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday Morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*


----------



## joep2k

Just like to add my new stand, used Ikea Gruntdal 6 towel holder along with some Ikea door part cut in half from the as-is area as the base. Total less than 15 bucks.

Thanks for all the great ideas, particularly user hdufour!


----------



## TheGame

mshenay said:


> Yea I found them on like the bottom shelf in the asile I'll b buying mine in 2 days  getting excited ^^
> 
> ANd GUESS WHAT... I get Wal Mart DISCOUNT... Oh hey I should totally buy a CRAP ton of them for u guys :O
> 
> WOOT yea just kidding, make ur own ;3 they are dirt cheap


 

 I finally did find them at Wal-mart as well. They didn't have any wood ones, but they had really nice black-metal ones for only $5.97!


----------



## kalbee

burgoc02 said:


> Just thought I'd share my little update


 
 Loved the old one, still love it. But love the new addition too! Gj


----------



## Austin Morrow




----------



## money4me247

Not 100% DIY, but added foamy cushion to my stand b/c I was afraid of getting indents in the headband d/t the weight of my HE400s LOL


----------



## burgoc02

Thanks mrAdrian and kalbee 
  
 I prefer the original one myself, something about the simplicity that made it work. But it didn't suit the 1R as much as it did with the Senn. I think the iPod made a big difference too... but too bad I lost it.


----------



## morpheusx




----------



## Honkytime

No Sunday Tap handle headphone stand?.... Whats the world coming to


----------



## Don Lehrer

honkytime said:


> No Sunday Tap handle headphone stand?.... Whats the world coming to


 
 +1 comm´on enoyzzaj  where are you??I hope everything is fine


----------



## Austin Morrow

don lehrer said:


> +1 comm´on enoyzzaj  where are you??I hope everything is fine


 
  
 Probably a bit tipsy? It is Sunday after all, and, he is the king of tap handle stands.


----------



## enoyzzaj

honkytime said:


> No Sunday Tap handle headphone stand?.... Whats the world coming to


 
  
  


don lehrer said:


> +1 comm´on enoyzzaj  where are you??I hope everything is fine


 
  
  


austin morrow said:


> Probably a bit tipsy? It is Sunday after all, and, he is the king of tap handle stands.


 
  
*My bad.  I got a bit distracted yesterday.*
  
*So - to celebrate the beginning of winter, here is the belated Sunday morning "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand:*


----------



## federicopol

Hello!
  
 I recently bought a pair of stax sr-202, and excited about the sound of them i decided they deserved a better stand than my previous "uber-ghetto" one:

  
 So i built this stand:

  

  

  
 The base is some sort of hardwood, the upper part is a rectangular wood frame, stuffed with quilting batting and covered with a custom embroidered nylon piece.
  
 Hope you will like it.


----------



## GREQ

federicopol said:
			
		

> *The base is some sort of hardwood,* the upper part is a rectangular wood frame, stuffed with quilting batting and covered with a custom embroidered nylon piece.


 
 Looks more like a softwood to me.
 But it's fun! I like it. 
 That's the first stand I've seen with the Lambda that doesn't make it look super ugly.
  
 Usually I see them on really organic, expensive stands, that totally juxtapose with their form and fail to synergize. 
 This looks like some sort of comic sunrise (going from the bottom right).


----------



## TheGame

federicopol said:


> Hello!
> 
> I recently bought a pair of stax sr-202, and excited about the sound of them i decided they deserved a better stand than my previous "uber-ghetto" one:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looks cool


----------



## joe50000

Headphone amps need stands too.
  
 The rubber feet under the Lyr and hardwood is leftovers from Home Depot, and the legs are from Ikea.


----------



## linglingjr

joe50000 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 DUDE NO WAY!!!!! 
 I did the SAME exact thing with those same exact legs but I used a small piece of faux wood that my ikea desk is also made out of.  I have my dac sitting up top and my amp below.  I was going to post pics a couple months ago but decided not to (headphone stands not component stands) Those legs work beautifully for what we did : )
  
 EDIT: I'll put up pics once my G109s comes in, right now there's a little E9 underneath and it looks  a little silly.  I cut the wood so there would just be enough room for the g109s so it should look "appropriate."


----------



## sikemolis (Aug 30, 2022)

___


----------



## vantt1

$2.80 banana hanger:
  





  
 $2.80 headphone stand


----------



## BillsonChang007

vantt1 said:


> $2.80 banana hanger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 sells for $80 because of what it is hanging


----------



## ropeadope

I saw they sell these at Target for 3 bucks:

 Look like they would be perfect for Headphones, nice and smooth. They also come in a few colors. Here's the shop link: http://www.target.com/p/threshold-2-pack-single-prong-robe-hook-satin-nickel/-/A-11345914#prodSlot=medium_1_29


----------



## BillsonChang007

I did as well saw a coffee powder holder [not sure what you calls it], it looks pretty sleek and I was really tempted to buy it... then comes the price... 80+Euro. D:


----------



## Soundwave76

IKEAs folding alumnium hook. I have this bolted on my computer table's shelf.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Ikea-Bj%C3%A4rnum-Folding-Hook-Aluminum/dp/B00AZ7BEDK


----------



## hdufour

soundwave76 said:


> IKEAs folding alumnium hook. I have this bolted on my computer table's shelf.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ikea-Bj%C3%A4rnum-Folding-Hook-Aluminum/dp/B00AZ7BEDK


 
 I got a couple of those on my wall - i attached a contact quick release hook to the bottom of them so it could hang the cords without messing with the headbands....i do find that the sharp edges ding up the headbands a little, but I'll live with it....


----------



## Don Lehrer

sikemolis said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It´s amazing what you can do with imagination and some skills. Well done


----------



## enoyzzaj

_*Sunday morning.  Time once again for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*_


----------



## ryant

Just found this thread and there are some great ideas in here! I was looking around and pictures and decided on a staggered height dual headphone stand. I paid about $15 for the oak at lowes and after about 45 mins of noodling around I built this. It's not the prettiest thing our there but it gets the job done. I used some left over supplies from my T50rp modding to finish them off. I used acoustic foam on the top and sides to cushion the headphones. I also stuck some rounded off felt on the top under the foam to give it a bit of a curve. Just basic command hooks on the back of the posts to hold the cables.


----------



## BillsonChang007

ryant said:


> Just found this thread and there are some great ideas in here! I was looking around and pictures and decided on a staggered height dual headphone stand. I paid about $15 for the oak at lowes and after about 45 mins of noodling around I built this. It's not the prettiest thing our there but it gets the job done. I used some left over supplies from my T50rp modding to finish them off. I used acoustic foam on the top and sides to cushion the headphones. I also stuck some rounded off felt on the top under the foam to give it a bit of a curve. Just basic command hooks on the back of the posts to hold the cables.



NOOOOOOOOOOOO! Did you just hacked into my brain and my "blueprint"?! It's exactly the same thing (but with a cable organizer at the bottom) I wanted to build soon T.T

But nice stand!!!


----------



## Don Lehrer

enoyzzaj said:


> _*Sunday morning.  Time once again for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 Deutsches Bier, umm lecker!!!!
 May I ask for a wish, maybe a Staropramen Tap Handle Stand? 
  


ryant said:


> Just found this thread and there are some great ideas in here! I was looking around and pictures and decided on a staggered height dual headphone stand. I paid about $15 for the oak at lowes and after about 45 mins of noodling around I built this. It's not the prettiest thing our there but it gets the job done. I used some left over supplies from my T50rp modding to finish them off. I used acoustic foam on the top and sides to cushion the headphones. I also stuck some rounded off felt on the top under the foam to give it a bit of a curve. Just basic command hooks on the back of the posts to hold the cables.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Nice work!! Maybe you can get the top a little rounded? I think it will better for your HP
  


billsonchang007 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO! Did you just hacked into my brain and my "blueprint"?! It's exactly the same thing (but with a cable organizer at the bottom) I wanted to build soon T.T
> 
> But nice stand!!!


 
 Yeah I know he has that ability 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now you know, it´s time to make one really quick before he can even have a chance to read your mind


----------



## ryant

Thanks for the kind words. The tops actually are rounded (via felt and foam). I may go back and sand them mor rounded just for looks. The foam is quite cushioned though so I'm not worried about it too much.


----------



## BillsonChang007

don lehrer said:


> Yeah I know he has that ability
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I run out of ideas xD


----------



## enoyzzaj

don lehrer said:


> Deutsches Bier, umm lecker!!!!
> May I ask for a wish, maybe a Staropramen Tap Handle Stand?


 
  
 Ich habe nicht ein. Ich werde versuchen, einen zu finden.
  





  
 .


----------



## Don Lehrer

enoyzzaj said:


> Ich habe nicht ein. Ich werde versuchen, einen zu finden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Zu schade, dass du keien hast. Vielleicht kannst du ja eins finden. Trotzdem danke sehr!
 Too bad you don´t have one, maybe you can get one. Anyway thanks a lot


----------



## Don Lehrer

No quite DIY but I needed something to put my headphones while preparing everything for tonight, I saw this I thought I like the versatility of this hehehehe
  

  
 It keeps me warm and offers some place for my headphones


----------



## rckyosho

Great stuff here.
So got myself some cheap 2 dollar stuff to make somewhat of a stand.


----------



## vantt1

Banana hangers ftw!


----------



## enoyzzaj

_*Cold Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  From north of the border:*_


----------



## Austin Morrow

Someone may have already asked, but where do you get all those? I'm quite interested...


----------



## Honkytime

Thank Enoyzzaj i always enjoy your tap handles since i found this thread.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The headphones are a bonus too!


----------



## enoyzzaj

austin morrow said:


> Someone may have already asked, but where do you get all those? I'm quite interested...


 
  
 Friends, bar closings, friends closing bars, relatives, some off the web....some bartered for at bars....


----------



## Austin Morrow

enoyzzaj said:


> Friends, bar closings, friends closing bars, relatives, some off the web....some bartered for at bars....


 
  
 Interesting...


----------



## vantt1

Beautiful.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

http://www.head-fi.org/t/249671/the-diy-headphone-stand-thread/2550#post_10135465


Indeed! Very beautiful!


----------



## steamboy

my laptop works fine for the moment.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Trying out flat black engine paint on my stand.  It made the whole thing looks like it is made of plastic.


----------



## SkyBleu

sp3llv3xit said:


> Trying out flat black engine paint on my stand.  It made the whole thing looks like it is made of plastic.




Looks like matte black heavy duty aluminium. Very nice to my eyes, anyways.


----------



## mrAdrian

Looks very good, imo. Makes me want to touch it to see if it is plastic or metal, and will touch it more for the cold metal feeling.
  
 I wna touch your stand...


----------



## linglingjr

sp3llv3xit said:


> Trying out flat black engine paint on my stand.  It made the whole thing looks like it is made of plastic.


 
 Finish looks very nice imo


----------



## nabwong

How do you like my new headphone rack? It's a grundtal from ikea. $8 plus 3" screws, washers and I cut a 3/8 PVC pipe to serve as a 2" spacer.


----------



## kalbee

sp3llv3xit said:


> Trying out flat black engine paint on my stand.  It made the whole thing looks like it is made of plastic.


 
 Doesn't stop people from painting their cars matte black, right?
 They turned out quite nice IMHO!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Here it  is.  Finally.


----------



## vixr

sp3llv3xit said:


> Here it  is.  Finally.


 
 WOW!!!     that is beautiful...


----------



## Gignac

sp3llv3xit said:


> Here it  is.  Finally.


 
 Really nice!
  
 I've been following your work on this design - very polished result.  Looks fantastic!


----------



## Honkytime

sp3llv3xit said:


> Here it  is.  Finally.


 
 Bravo! that's very nice work.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

vixr said:


> WOW!!!     that is beautiful...


 
  
  


gignac said:


> Really nice!
> 
> I've been following your work on this design - very polished result.  Looks fantastic!


 
  
  


honkytime said:


> Bravo! that's very nice work.


 


 Thank you all.  The design like all things in nature, is evolving.  I don't know if it will ever reach a Nash Equilibrium.


----------



## freakydrew

I like it!!!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

freakydrew said:


> I like it!!!


 

 Thanks.


 I think the HD800 looks better on it than the T1.


----------



## hdufour

nabwong said:


> How do you like my new headphone rack? It's a grundtal from ikea. $8 plus 3" screws, washers and I cut a 3/8 PVC pipe to serve as a 2" spacer.


 
  
 fantastic!  I might have to put mine on the wall too!


----------



## nabwong

hdufour said:


> fantastic!  I might have to put mine on the wall too!




Thanks. I partly put it in the wall because I have a 1 year old. She has destruction written all over her.


----------



## semaj8james

I'm curious to know. Which Lumia phone were you using to take the photos with?


----------



## gamerdotca

Hi there,
  
 I came here for help, and found info about the Rubbermaid 5E12 hook. I went out to my local Home Depot to find them, alas, no luck.
  
 What I did find though was this, a similar device made by Crawford (Model CMHH, also a hose hanger.) which retails for CA8.99 at HD.
  
 Although the footprint seems to be a little bigger, the entire thing is powder-coated and rubber-dipped from the back bottom all the way up to what would be the top front. My headphones, (CSB Tactic3D Rage, pls don't judge them, I come in peace) when closed, hang with about 2" below to spare. So i share this info to say thanks. hope it helps someone else.
  
 I think because my account is new I can't post pics, but here's a link to the item on the Crawford site.
  
http://74.205.54.31/categoryresults/smart-systems/98
  
 Cheers
  
 G


----------



## gamerdotca

Also seem to be under the Blue Hawk brand at Lowe's.
  
 http://www.lowes.com/pd_220190-46880-CMHH-6BK_0__?productId=3455004
  
 G


----------



## JacobLee89

It's 2:30 am here in England, and I just had an outlandish idea for a headphone stand.
  
 One that's going to be made using only cellophane tape.
  
 I'll get back to you guys later.. I'll need sleep to ensure that the shops are open when I walk out.... and a lot of tape...
  
 *subscribed*


----------



## linglingjr

jacoblee89 said:


> It's 2:30 am here in England, and I just had an outlandish idea for a headphone stand.
> 
> One that's going to be made using only cellophane tape.
> 
> ...


 
 Ah that's the worst experience.... Having an idea for a design and then trying to sleep, happens to me way too often with projects that sometimes never even get started.


----------



## JacobLee89

The cellophane headphone stand Mk 1.0 is complete!
  
http://tibblewinkles.tumblr.com/post/73099464280/cellophane-tape-headphone-stand-the-first-layer
  
 I think adding more tape to the base may improve stability..


----------



## sperho

Used a rack drum hanger inserted into a spare cymbal stand for my stand:


----------



## linglingjr

sperho said:


> Used a rack drum hanger inserted into a spare cymbal stand for my stand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looks as sturdy/heavy as the HE500s do.  Fits them nicely.
  
 Is that some DIY funky wiring too?


----------



## sperho

Thanks.  Free (for me), too!  On the wiring, it's custom (I made it).  The funkiness near the splitter is due to me just putting some loose sleeves over the leads that go to the cans temporarily to prevent microphonics when they touch each other.  I'll remove the SMC connectors and slip on some narrow diameter sleeves when I get around to it to make it look a little neater.  The amp connection end is 4 banana plugs.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

My first DIY.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

semaj8james said:


> I'm curious to know. Which Lumia phone were you using to take the photos with?


 


 Nokia Lumia 1020


----------



## semaj8james

That's what I figured. Welcome to the club


----------



## BillsonChang007

I hope this time... my design was not magically used by someone else xD


----------



## linglingjr

billsonchang007 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 But.... did you design that Glass and manufacture it?  I can take a picture of my headphones sitting on random stuff everywhere too.  That could be thread of endless pictures in itself.


----------



## BillsonChang007

linglingjr said:


> But.... did you design that Glass and manufacture it?  I can take a picture of my headphones sitting on random stuff everywhere too.  That could be thread of endless pictures in itself.



Not really but it's something like what I am trying to do  can only find woodies manufacturer rather hard to find... 

This thing is so heavy that I worried it have the ability to smash the cable >.<


----------



## ropeadope

Keeping things simple and cheap ($3 for the hook, $3 for the easy remove adhesive tape)


----------



## Makiah S

:O nice machine
  
 here's my un completed DIY banna Hanger Headphone Stand 
  

  
 Going to get a friend of mine to do a simple stich of some fabric onto that. but it's wraped in a mixture of Semi Hard Foam deep inside and the soft Cushion Filling out side. Need to install the last cosmetic layer! 
  
 BONUS ROUND name the headphones in the back ground xD


----------



## MrEleventy

bonus bonus round : Use that flash!  
looks like it's taking shape.


----------



## enoyzzaj

Sunday morning.  Time for this week's "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.  
  
_*A good day for a game of 14.1*_


----------



## Makiah S

enoyzzaj said:


> Sunday morning.  Time for this week's "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.
> 
> _*A good day for a game of 14.1*_


 
 indeed!


----------



## Honkytime

mshenay said:


> :O nice machine
> 
> here's my un completed DIY banna Hanger Headphone Stand


 
 A white tube sock on this and you have a winner!


----------



## DefQon

lmfaoooo


----------



## Makiah S

honkytime said:


> A white tube sock on this and you have a winner!


 
 Oh gawd YES, Except black! Why didn't I think of that! 
  
 heck I might buy a fancy sock just to put over it <3


----------



## RockCrayfish

Made this today with the Home Depot Rubbermaid Hose Hook, PVC, and some felt. I think it turned out well.


----------



## semaj8james

rockcrayfish said:


> Made this today with the Home Depot Rubbermaid Hose Hook, PVC, and some felt. I think it turned out well.


 
 Aww yiss, Logitech Z2300. Sometimes overwhelming bass is a good thing


----------



## RockCrayfish

semaj8james said:


> Aww yiss, Logitech Z2300. Sometimes overwhelming bass is a good thing


 
  
 I love those speakers. When properly EQ'ed they're great. I recently tried moving to a monitor setup but the lack of bass threw me off so I went back to the Z-2300.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

This headphone diy stand making is addictive. to me is more like Tube Rolling you can never have enough of it.i'am in a process of making a next one.


----------



## daviddoock

It did turned out well, very well . You rock !,Rock (pun intended). ::etysmile:


----------



## danawcook

danawcook said:


> It may be because I am new, but when I click on the add photo, it indicates that I do not have permission to access the page.  Beats me.  Maybe someone can educate me.
> 
> So, I have attempted to provide my DIY via this shared Evernote Note:  https://www.evernote.com/shard/s218/sh/5836c1ae-fce7-44bc-8c7d-97700f16b9aa/b8d368f36a144e525b425dda1a68fdcd
> 
> I now await the education and hopefully some commentary for my half finished stand.


 
 So, I am quoting myself (my ego has no bounds).  I did make this.  But, after some time, both the HE500s and AKG 702s pads had some deformation.  Not permanent, but still bothered me.  Grados seem to hang such that contact is minimized, although split cable management is a bit of a pain.  Just feedback to others interested.  
  

  
 My solution was to build this.
  

  
 Pulled back.
  

  
 And thought that I should share.  I used 1 1/4 inch black pipe.  Flange, six inch nipple and cap.  chose it so that headphone weight might have a greater displacement (should be minimal since we are talking about two curved surfaces of differing diameters).  The 1 1/4 pipe parts are more expensive than the lesser diameter.  I would have chosen 4 inch nipples but my hardware store only had 3 and then 6.  I think 4 would have been perfect.  Piece of pine, 12 x 1 x 36 inches from the garage.
  
 For now, it is a "prototype."  I would want to put this on a more narrow but thicker (for aesthetics) piece of walnut.  It could even be a rough piece on the edges.  I might adjust it so that it is horizontal.  I will put Grados (SR80 and GS1000) on the Codia-copy stand.  The AKG's at the top hang from the plastic loops so that the elastic isn't strained while hanging - maybe making the elastic last longer.  But, sliding the AKG over the cap required manipulation, not just an "easy slide-on."
  
 I built a standing desk out of black pipe and poplar.  works well if you don't have metal working skills.
  
 d


----------



## uncola

That multi headphone hanger is a great idea..  seems not to hard to build either


----------



## UmustBKidn

Headphone stand, you say?
  

  
 That gives a whole new meaning to Headphoneus Supremus.


----------



## Makiah S

umustbkidn said:


> Headphone stand, you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...uMustBKidn me


----------



## sp3llv3xit

I wonder if this qualifies to be posted here...  Headphone cradle concept.  This project starts tomorrow.   

 To date, I've made several stands and hanger.  But I have yet to see a Grado or other wood cupped cans displayed on a cradle.


----------



## Makiah S

sp3llv3xit said:


> I wonder if this qualifies to be posted here...  Headphone cradle concept.  This project starts tomorrow.
> 
> To date, I've made several stands and hanger.  But I have yet to see a Grado or other wood cupped cans displayed on a cradle.


 
 Huh that is kind of neat, I think we;ve all used the Old Metal Hanger Craddle once, but that's a neat idea... taking the concept of a Cradle and fleshing it out in a much nicer presentation,
  
 yea it belong here  does it hold ur headphones.... if so it's a Stand! 
  
 Technically we all have 2 DIY stands


----------



## Honkytime

I think I may have outgrown my headphone stand


----------



## TrollDragon

honkytime said:


> I think I may have outgrown my headphone stand


 
 Get moar pipe and build another...


----------



## linglingjr

honkytime said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You should build another level onto it.... make it a two story stand lol


----------



## Honkytime

linglingjr said:


> You should build another level onto it.... make it a two story stand lol


 
  
 Yeah another level might be good. I'm thinking as well I might make it longways over top of the PC as well for further expansion. I need to find a way to hang the cables too as my cat seems to have developed a thing for eating cables. it ate threw the battery charger cable for my cordless drill the other day. going to totally steampunk this one thou i think.


----------



## vantt1

One paperclip.


----------



## linglingjr

vantt1 said:


> One paperclip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 lol now try that with some hifiman's or audeze's


----------



## Honkytime

Crafted my new headphone stand still needs foam and soldering but it holds all my headphones now


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Here's a little departure from the usual hanging type stands.

 [Pardon the use of the volume knob for the base.  First iteration of a DIY cradle.]



  

  

 s


----------



## i luvmusic 2

sp3llv3xit said:


> Here's a little departure from the usual hanging type stands.
> 
> [Pardon the use of the volume knob for the base.  First iteration of a DIY cradle.]
> 
> ...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Here it is with the wood modded 1350 cradled.


----------



## JacobLee89

honkytime said:


> Crafted my new headphone stand still needs foam and soldering but it holds all my headphones now


 
 Awesome headphone stand!
  
 I'd like to ask what sort of solder you use. I would dare guess "perhaps" basic electronic soldering wire, but it just seems to me that it could be too weak for the job.
  
 Or I could be wrong.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

Plumbing copper pipes so you need plumbing solder oh and you need a TORCH not a soldering Iron.


----------



## Honkytime

jacoblee89 said:


> Awesome headphone stand!
> 
> I'd like to ask what sort of solder you use. I would dare guess "perhaps" basic electronic soldering wire, but it just seems to me that it could be too weak for the job.
> 
> Or I could be wrong.


 
 I'll take some pictures when i solder it to give you the basic idea, then it's just copper fittings, copper tubing, pipe cutter and a tape measure. i have a proper plumbers torch so it makes the job easier.
  
 still debating with my self about the second level thou as i bought extra tubing.


----------



## JamieMcC

I wanted a stand to take two cans and ended up making a headphone stand to match my Bottlehead Crack.  It has a Carbon fibre body with solid Oak ends and two tubes running through for keeping the cables tidy. I still need to line the tubes out with a leather or fabric and sand out the hole saw marks on the Oak but you can get the concept.. I have a couple of other ideas I am going to try out also.


----------



## whirlwind

Looks great with your BHC


----------



## Oregonian

jamiemcc said:


> I wanted a stand to take two cans and ended up making a headphone stand to match my Bottlehead Crack.  It has a Carbon fibre body with solid Oak ends and two tubes running through for keeping the cables tidy. I still need to line the tubes out with a leather or fabric and sand out the hole saw marks on the Oak but you can get the concept.. I have a couple of other ideas I am going to try out also.




Really nice job.


----------



## uncola

Hey guys, light harmonic is gonna make a headphone stand and they are asking people to submit designs, the winner gets $1000.  They are the guys who made the geek out on kickstarter.  
 You have to register to see the forum, here's the url  http://lhlabs.com/force/geekstand/774-geek-stand-plea-and-contest
 I submitted my idea already it would be great to see one of you win
  
 this was my submission it's a wooden av stand with two built in headphone hangers that pop off for replacement/upgrade


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*
  
*Old, beat up and used:*


----------



## sp3llv3xit

jamiemcc said:


> I wanted a stand to take two cans and ended up making a headphone stand to match my Bottlehead Crack.  It has a Carbon fibre body with solid Oak ends and two tubes running through for keeping the cables tidy. I still need to line the tubes out with a leather or fabric and sand out the hole saw marks on the Oak but you can get the concept.. I have a couple of other ideas I am going to try out also.


 
  
  
  
 They look made for each other!  Very nice wood work!


----------



## daviddoock

that is just awfully beautiful!


----------



## linglingjr

Carbon fiber and wood... looks really good. Is that a E9 knob and do you think you'll stain/clear coat the wood? If you kept it light I think it'd look really good.


----------



## JamieMcC

Thanks for the positive feedback all. 
  
 The Oak will get a couple of coats of Danish oil followed by some rubbed on wax which will then be buffed off.
  
 I am not sure what the type of knob is I am looking for another one as I think the one on the moment is not quiet right. I have a few offcuts of carbon left and might try cutting/making a carbon disc and just sit it on top and see if that helps.
  
 There is some further info on the carbon work and Crack build on my gallery page on the Bottlehead form if anyone is interested.
  
http://www.bottlehead.com/smf/index.php/topic,5284.0.html
  
 Cheers guys
  
 Jamie


----------



## redlegs75

Hello All,
  
 I also used the hose rack hook from Lowes, and a 3 inch rubber plumbing coupling. The total cost was around $20. I then got online and searched for the Beatles Drumhead Logo of my favorite band and......voila!.........I love it!..........they hold my Sennheiser HD 439s quite nicely. It was easy to do and you can post any of your favorite bands logos from drumheads or otherwise to the round opening left by the 3 inch rubber coupling.
  
 I actually should have placed the wires in the opening in the back as it can be put in the rubber hose coupling in the back. Makes it look even more clean and neat.
 Mike


----------



## Davinator

redlegs75 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I also used the hose rack hook from Lowes, and a 3 inch rubber plumbing coupling. The total cost was around $20. I then got online and searched for the Beatles Drumhead Logo of my favorite band and......voila!.........I love it!..........they hold my Sennheiser HD 439s quite nicely. It was easy to do and you can post any of your favorite bands logos from drumheads or otherwise to the round opening left by the 3 inch rubber coupling.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I really like how well this turned out.  When you used the 3 inch rubber coupling, is it held in place by pressure, or is it just sitting on the top of the rack hook?  I'm wondering if the coupling may easily come off when you remove your headphones.


----------



## redlegs75

> I really like how well this turned out.  When you used the 3 inch rubber coupling, is it held in place by pressure, or is it just sitting on the top of the rack hook?  I'm wondering if the coupling may easily come off when you remove your headphones.


 
  
 The 3 inch coupling simply fit over the bracket and the sides of the bracket hold the coupling nice and snug. Do not have to worry about it coming off.
  
 Thanks for nice comment.
  
 Mike


----------



## whirlwind

redlegs75 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I also used the hose rack hook from Lowes, and a 3 inch rubber plumbing coupling. The total cost was around $20. I then got online and searched for the Beatles Drumhead Logo of my favorite band and......voila!.........I love it!..........they hold my Sennheiser HD 439s quite nicely. It was easy to do and you can post any of your favorite bands logos from drumheads or otherwise to the round opening left by the 3 inch rubber coupling.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very. very nice.....I have the same Lowes rack hook...I think I will grab a 3inch  rubber coupling.....where did you get the Beatles Drumhead ...or did you make it.....would loce to get a Cheap Trick one!
  
 Great work, by the way.


----------



## redlegs75

> ~~Very. very nice.....I have the same Lowes rack hook...I think I will grab a 3inch rubber coupling.....where did you get the Beatles Drumhead ...or did you make it.....would loce to get a Cheap Trick one! Great work, by the way.


 
  
 First of all, thanks for comments........I got the Beatles Drumhead off of Google Images and just enlarged it to fit the 3 inch coupling. The only thing I might do different, is that I wish I would have had it laminated. I may still do that. Otherwise, I get to look at that famous Drumhead Logo and be reminded of the Beatles each time I listen to the cans......Do the same for Cheap Trick!.........Heck, one could even print out a dozen and feature a new logo each month as the featured band of the month!.......
  
 Happy listening!
  
 Mike


----------



## sp3llv3xit

I know some people find the heads disturbing but I actually like how they add character to an otherwise blank white wall.  
 They also get to showcase the headphones in their intended forms.

 Two old heads repainted white.


----------



## JacobLee89

sp3llv3xit said:


> I know some people find the heads disturbing but I actually like how they add character to an otherwise blank white wall.
> They also get to showcase the headphones in their intended forms.
> 
> Two old heads repainted white.


 
 If I were to comment on the heads. I'd say it's because of the length of the neck that is slightly off-putting for me.
 Otherwise I agree, it does add some flair to your wall! Nice use of glass btw


----------



## GREQ

Using heads to display headphones also apply pressure to the earpads making them get flatter quicker. 
 (but we're talking about a long period of time here... not mere weeks or months)


----------



## Austin Morrow

I'm going to see if I can snag a couple of Roman Emperor stone heads for display for the HE-500 and the LCD-2 (Augustus & Marcus). I'll report back once I snoop around.
  
 By the way, I just finished watching Gladiator for the first time, so that may have something to do with it...


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday* *morning.* 
*Time once again for the “Tap Handle of the Week” headphone stand.*
  
*The Olympics have started!*


----------



## sp3llv3xit

austin morrow said:


> I'm going to see if I can snag a couple of Roman Emperor stone heads for display for the HE-500 and the LCD-2 (Augustus & Marcus). I'll report back once I snoop around.
> 
> By the way, I just finished watching Gladiator for the first time, so that may have something to do with it...


 


 That I'd love to see!


----------



## CrunchyChick




----------



## Oregonian

CC - very nice! Something you crafted?


----------



## RochRx7

Perfect fit form and function. Excellent woodwork!


----------



## CrunchyChick

rochrx7 said:


> Perfect fit form and function. Excellent woodwork!


 
  


oregonian said:


> CC - very nice! Something you crafted?


 
  
 Yeah, thanks


----------



## jefpar72

redlegs75 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I also used the hose rack hook from Lowes, and a 3 inch rubber plumbing coupling. The total cost was around $20. I then got online and searched for the Beatles Drumhead Logo of my favorite band and......voila!.........I love it!..........they hold my Sennheiser HD 439s quite nicely. It was easy to do and you can post any of your favorite bands logos from drumheads or otherwise to the round opening left by the 3 inch rubber coupling.
> 
> ...




This is great looking; I may try this. Is the rubber coupling also from Lowes?


----------



## redlegs75

Yes the coupling is also from Lowes..........3 inch coupling in the plumbing section.


----------



## enoyzzaj

_*Sunday morning. Time once again for the “Tap Handle of the Week” headphone stand.*_
  
_*Week 2 of the Olympics:*_


----------



## syNRG




----------



## JacobLee89

synrg said:


>


 
  
 Being someone that likes creative uses of everyday objects (unless you don't read much of course), this makes me very happy.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

synrg said:


>


 


 Hahaha...  Very creative use of bookends, man!

 Thanks for the inspiration.
  
  
  

 Here's a volume knob from a DIY electronics store.  That's as far as my creativity goes.  But your bookends gave me some ideas...


----------



## RochRx7

dude.. sp3llv3xit.. 
  
 your creative mind.. is very creative.


----------



## jefpar72

redlegs75 said:


> Yes the coupling is also from Lowes..........3 inch coupling in the plumbing section.




Thanks again ... Hope you don't mind but I totally stole your idea :]

Last question for you: What do you use to affix the drumhead to the rubber coupling?


----------



## syNRG

sp3llv3xit said:


> Hahaha...  Very creative use of bookends, man!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> ...


 
  


jacoblee89 said:


> Being someone that likes creative uses of everyday objects (unless you don't read much of course), this makes me very happy.


 
 Damn that's what they're called bookends! I completely forgot when I was trying to write my thread about how to construct it.
  
 Glad that you all liked it  Minimal construction and decent price for someone who has never set foot in a hardware store looking for anything more than items for school projects


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Got bored. Made a new stand. Or dock.  
  
  
  

  
  

  
  

  
  

  
  


 On my desktop as it is now...


----------



## redlegs75

Thanks again ... Hope you don't mind but I totally stole your idea :]

 Last question for you: What do you use to affix the drumhead to the rubber coupling?


  
  
  
 Hey it looks great!!..........I used Rubber cement to attach the logo. I may remove it and get it laminated.
  
 Good Job!


----------



## jefpar72

Thanks. Will have to try rubber cement; double-sided tape seems to work OK short-term but that may work better...


----------



## oslovian

Jumping in with my own very simple stand.
 It's a slob of stone (granite) from an old BBQ (cleaned) and two feet from an old bathroom dresser. Bound together with a couple of screws (just drilled a hole in the stone and one in the tube). As the bottom plate is (very) heavy, it's sturdy and simple


----------



## JacobLee89

oslovian said:


> Jumping in with my own very simple stand.
> It's a slob of stone (granite) from an old BBQ (cleaned) and two feet from an old bathroom dresser. Bound together with a couple of screws (just drilled a hole in the stone and one in the tube). As the bottom plate is (very) heavy, it's sturdy and simple


 
  
 Once simple things get very clean, tidy, and well executed, it becomes elegant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I could only imagine how it'd look with a bit of polishing.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

UNFINISED....


----------



## brybry24

I made the wooden stand at school with only about 40 minutes left in class. I had limited resources (but free!) so I'm quite happy with what it turned out to be. Total costs: $0


----------



## mrAdrian

i luvmusic 2 said:


> UNFINISED....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 I see a Little dot mk4, another little dot, and what's the device in the middle?!


----------



## Moses4188

My redneck headphone stand 
 But Im going to build myself one of glass and stone - hope I can share it with You soon.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

mradrian said:


> I see a Little dot mk4, another little dot, and what's the device in the middle?!


 
 It's an old Transformer i used it to hold the tubes for LD 1+ and LD MK III.


----------



## protato117

jacoblee89 said:


> Being someone that likes creative uses of everyday objects (unless you don't read much of course), this makes me very happy.


 
 LOL I pretty much use the same thing! till I started to really make my own DIY headphone stand, though I wish I could publish my finished product, but I still can't upload images. hahaha but I will make sure to post some images ASAP


----------



## JacobLee89

protato117 said:


> LOL I pretty much use the same thing! till I started to really make my own DIY headphone stand, though I wish I could publish my finished product, but I still can't upload images. hahaha but I will make sure to post some images ASAP


 
 I made one using cellophane tape! It looks like compacted wearable male contraceptives, but there's a charm in bosh job stuff


----------



## Arsis

Wall hangers that my wife made for me. _*The coolest part... she gave me 5 extras!*_


----------



## GREQ

arsis said:


> _* she gave me 5 extras!*_


 
 That's true love.


----------



## White Lotus

You never know what can be turned into a stand...


----------



## DefQon

Are those diy headphones?


----------



## White Lotus

defqon said:


> Are those diy headphones?


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/703703/woodphones-by-blake-graham-first-look


----------



## DefQon

white lotus said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/703703/woodphones-by-blake-graham-first-look




Wds?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

white lotus said:


> You never know what can be turned into a stand...


 


 My ideal headphone stand!!!  Where did you get it?


----------



## Arsis

arsis said:


> Wall hangers that my wife made for me. _*The coolest part... she gave me 5 extras!*_



I forgot to mention...
Inspired by Superlux Evo design, I cut the cables on all of my headphones! No cable management to fuss with and less wear on my amps jack. I use the same, custom made, Mogami quad + shield extension for all of them. All connectors are gold Neutrik.


----------



## RochRx7

Can I get some closeups on those cable connections.. thats pretty sick.


----------



## whirlwind

greq said:


> That's true love.


 

 Yeah....I am going to tell my wife....I am jealous


----------



## Arsis

whirlwind said:


> Yeah....I am going to tell my wife....I am jealous


I must confess, I'm a lucky man. She is quite an angel.


----------



## kconnor72

white lotus said:


> You never know what can be turned into a stand...


 
  
 I have to say this is on of the best stands I have seen yet. I need to find a bust of my own...okay yeah that sounded a bit odd, but seriously, VERY cool!!


----------



## fatcat28037

If you're looking for a mannequin head or bust to display headphones look here..............http://www.buystoreshelving.com/female_head_displays/index.htm


----------



## kconnor72

fatcat28037 said:


> If you're looking for a mannequin head or bust to display headphones look here..............http://www.buystoreshelving.com/female_head_displays/index.htm


 
  
 Thanks for the link. How can one not love the internet...You can buy anything!!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

fatcat28037 said:


> If you're looking for a mannequin head or bust to display headphones look here..............http://www.buystoreshelving.com/female_head_displays/index.htm


 
  
 Kind of creepy imo.
  
 Once had a glass mannequin head as a stand - it scared me every time I woke up at night....quickly got rid of it....


----------



## GREQ

thedreamthinker said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hah! 
 That's pretty funny. I've got two glass heads, but they've always been in my living room (so they only scare the guests who sleep over on the sofa-bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
 One of them is a really nice Beethoven bust - so he's got a very serious scowl; although when he's got the HE-500's on it does look more like a sort of dignified satisfaction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I guess I should post them up at some point... I've had them for quite a while now.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

greq said:


> Hah!
> That's pretty funny. I've got two glass heads, but they've always been in my living room (so they only scare the guests who sleep over on the sofa-bed  )
> One of them is a really nice Beethoven bust - so he's got a very serious scowl; although when he's got the HE-500's on it does look more like a sort of dignified satisfaction
> I guess I should post them up at some point... I've had them for quite a while now.




I think that I could still live with Beethoven looking at me from time to time.

But mine was bald and had a blank stare....moving it also didn't help and trying to transform it into art by inserting a light bulb made things even worse...-_-


----------



## alenfromcroatia

I would never have a bust as a headphone stand, it's so unperfect.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

No offence but i dislike that head idea to me  those PADS are always under pressure PLEASE DON"T HATE ME it's just my opinion.


----------



## alenfromcroatia

That's a good argument, why would anyone hate you?
Even if people don't like someone's opinions, it's just an opinion after all.


----------



## JacobLee89

alenfromcroatia said:


> That's a good argument, why would anyone hate you?
> Even if people don't like someone's opinions, it's just an opinion after all.


 
 Personally if I see a pair of headphones on anything that resembles a head, it seems like it's "in use". If the headphones were my personal favourite I wouldn't allow "just anyone" use my headphones.
  
 But unless of course I name the bust, I may come to some sort of agreement. Maybe if the head/bust was more abstract and focuses more on highlighting the presence of the headphones? This is however running into the realm of concept ideation, and less on DIY headphone stands.


----------



## White Lotus




----------



## RochRx7

Do you headbust users ever have any issues with a stretchified headband? It just looks like it'll lose the clamping force.


----------



## White Lotus

Photo purposes only.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

rochrx7 said:


> Do you headbust users ever have any issues with a stretchified headband? It just looks like it'll lose the clamping force.




Most definitely...not only that, but they also tend to ruin pads (especially Grado pads)


----------



## GREQ

i luvmusic 2 said:


> No offence but i dislike that head idea to me  those PADS are always under pressure PLEASE DON"T HATE ME it's just my opinion.


 
 I totally agree with you!
 My HE-500 though sits very loosely so there's no pressure on the little Beethoven head.
 On the other full size head sits an AKG K250, which doesn't have so much head pressure either, so while it's not ideal it could be a lot worse.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

I like my headphone just hanging.


----------



## UmustBKidn

Someone has probably already posted this one...


----------



## schorsch

Pierce of Wood fitted into my flexy table

Regards Georg


----------



## amaliki3

white lotus said:


>


 
 I love this statue. Not as scary as glass mannequin.


----------



## amaliki3

ericfarrell85 said:


> Some additional colors and a different wood type. I'll soon be working on a 2nd, 3rd and 4th design. The 2nd will be the largest and will accommodate up to 4 headphones. Included below are the two racks I've built, Time permitting I'll be building a second one for a bedroom set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Love the wood. What wood is this?


----------



## ericfarrell85

Woah, that's going back a ways. The first rack is made of oak plywood and poplar. The second is made of maple ply and pine. The headphone stands are all made of pine. I can't remember what I made the table, lamp and wire box out of. It's been a while.


----------



## amaliki3

ericfarrell85 said:


> Woah, that's going back a ways. The first rack is made of oak plywood and poplar. The second is made of maple ply and pine. The headphone stands are all made of pine. I can't remember what I made the table, lamp and wire box out of. It's been a while.


 
 Nice! Elegant and beautiful. Nice wood work and wood choice.
 I think I like the oak plywood in the first rack. Did you stain it for the darker color?


----------



## ericfarrell85

Yeah it was stained in a dark walnut color. Thanks for the compliments. That stuff was the beginning of my woodworking. Check out: https://www.etsy.com/shop/WoodWarmth?ref=si_shop if you want to see more of my work. I've also made another headphone rack, headphone stands which I simply haven't posted yet. Cheers mate.


----------



## amaliki3

ericfarrell85 said:


> Yeah it was stained in a dark walnut color. Thanks for the compliments. That stuff was the beginning of my woodworking. Check out: https://www.etsy.com/shop/WoodWarmth?ref=si_shop if you want to see more of my work. I've also made another headphone rack, headphone stands which I simply haven't posted yet. Cheers mate.



Will look at it. Keep a good work! Cheers!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ericfarrell85 said:


> Yeah it was stained in a dark walnut color. Thanks for the compliments. That stuff was the beginning of my woodworking. Check out: https://www.etsy.com/shop/WoodWarmth?ref=si_shop if you want to see more of my work. I've also made another headphone rack, headphone stands which I simply haven't posted yet. Cheers mate.


 
  
 Nice stuff Eric.
  
 Short question, can this one be used as a headphone stand (for Grados)? And do you have pictures of the wood options?
  
https://www.etsy.com/listing/179012896/wood-iphone-ipad-smartphone-stand?ref=shop_home_active_4
  
 Thanks.


----------



## ericfarrell85

We'd better take this PM. I don't want to divert the course of this thread.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ericfarrell85 said:


> We'd better take this PM. I don't want to divert the course of this thread.


 
 Of course.
  
 sorry for interrupting.


----------



## White Lotus

Eric that is breathtaking. Do you still have that setup?
  
  
 I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## bdmarion

Does anyone know how many posts I have to make or how long I have to be a member in order to post pics directly into my posts?
  
 Anyway, here's a stand I finished a couple weeks ago--my first effort...
  
http://s163.photobucket.com/user/bdmarion/library/Can%20Stand


----------



## ericfarrell85

white lotus said:


> Eric that is breathtaking. Do you still have that setup?


 
 Thanks for that If you're referring to the equipment, it's mostly intact. Some new sources in and some older are out. If you're talking about the stand, no I dismantled it a few months ago and built a different setup. It's 98% complete and Ill post pics in a couple of weeks once I put the finishing touches on it. 
  
 Cheers,


----------



## Armaegis

About as cheap and low tech as you can get for a compact multiple headphone hanging solution...
   
 



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Later I took a piece of pool noodle and sliced it open to slot it over the box edges so it wouldn't dent the headbands.


----------



## Zashoomin

armaegis said:


> About as cheap and low tech as you can get for a compact multiple headphone hanging solution...
> 
> This was my solution...


----------



## amaliki3

armaegis said:


> About as cheap and low tech as you can get for a compact multiple headphone hanging solution...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hahaha! Nice one!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

armaegis said:


> About as cheap and low tech as you can get for a compact multiple headphone hanging solution...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Also serves as an easy transport solution...


----------



## kotk

It took me about 7 hours to make, made from a solid block of wood. It's far from perfect as i don't have allot of time to spend on this.


----------



## shaolin95

I ended up going cheapo with the Walmart solution.


----------



## JamesHuntington

buy a guitar stand and a guitar. Put the guitar in the stand. Done. Also can drape your IEMs over the tuning knobs


----------



## TheDreamthinker

jameshuntington said:


> Spoiler: saving some space
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 ....and it adds some character...


----------



## ericfarrell85

Finally ordered a modular router and bandsaw. I also built an awesome headphone stand today, but I'll post tomorrow after sanding and finishing. Just as a hint  it'll be in the same vein as the "UFO, Spaceship Lamp" I built last week for my store. The next two weeks will be devoted to headphone stands the likes of which, I promise, have never been seen. I've received numerous requests to create additional models and I've grown a little tired of building lamps, tables, desks and the like. Anyway, much more to come: 
 
UFO Lamp (headphone stand will have a similar aesthetic):


----------



## Nizi123

Old case of pomade + 3M adhesive tape + wall = surprisingly functional headphone stand. Yeah it's ugly....but it works!


----------



## Oregonian

ericfarrell85 said:


> Finally ordered a modular router and bandsaw. I also built an awesome headphone stand today, but I'll post tomorrow after sanding and finishing. Just as a hint  it'll be in the same vein as the "UFO, Spaceship Lamp" I built last week for my store. The next two weeks will be devoted to headphone stands the likes of which, I promise, have never been seen. I've received numerous requests to create additional models and I've grown a little tired of building lamps, tables, desks and the like. Anyway, much more to come:
> 
> UFO Lamp (headphone stand will have a similar aesthetic):


 
  
 Like it...............should put a headphone up on it as it is now (it would do double duty) and take another pic.


----------



## Arsis

nizi123 said:


> Old case of pomade + 3M adhesive tape + wall = surprisingly functional headphone stand. Yeah it's ugly....but it works!



Love those M50s! Those are on my wishlist.


----------



## Nizi123

arsis said:


> Love those M50s! Those are on my wishlist.


 
  
 Thanks! Got em from Sonic Sense Pro Audio. Would highly recommend buying from them.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

I don't think if it is a good idea to hang headphone on that the bulb would be HOT(Halogen Bulb or Zenon)but if you use LED it is safe just my opinion.


----------



## ericfarrell85

Not a very good idea. I'll make a lamp hphone stand in a couple weeks when my smd lights arrive.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

I can't wait to see i like your work.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

One more thing even a LED lamp still put out a lot of heat(My Pot Light does) but not as much as the incandescent,halogen and zenon.


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## TrollDragon

sp3llv3xit said:


>


 

 Amazing work as always Bryan!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

trolldragon said:


> Amazing work as always Bryan!


 
  
  
 Thanks, Charles.


----------



## ericfarrell85

Bryan, very cool setup, sure gives off some nice ideas. 
  
 Anyway, this is my second headphone stand and a slight variation from the first. The next few I make will be more intricate and carry some surprises (just as soon as my tools arrive next week I'll be able to get more creative). I'm also flirting with the idea of making a lamp with a headphone stand attached above, similar to what I did with an iphone (last pic). 
  
 First Stand: 
  
 
  
 2nd: 
  


  

  

  
 Idea for a lamp/stand:


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

Bought these little metal hangers at IKEA $10 for 3.


----------



## enoyzzaj

Been out of town for a few weeks.
  
Sunday morning.  Spring has arrived.  _Warmer weather and colder beer is on the way..._
  
Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.


----------



## JamieMcC

Here's a stand I made last week out of some Oak and Mahogany laminated up, its a fair old lump about 2kg you wouldn't want to drop it on your foot! I have another underway out of Purpleheart & Oak.


----------



## ericfarrell85

Well done Jamie, I like it a lot. If you don't mind my saying your pictures are...well, they aren't all that, haha, but the headphone is classy. Looking forward to the next  I'll have a few more of my own up by then too.


----------



## JamieMcC

ericfarrell85 said:


> Well done Jamie, I like it a lot. If you don't mind my saying your pictures are...well, they aren't all that, haha, but the headphone is classy. Looking forward to the next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Cheers Eric, I took at look at your your etz shop earlier, some nice concepts you have going, I like the continuity across your work, how's the shop working out for you?


----------



## ericfarrell85

jamiemcc said:


> Cheers Eric, I took at look at your your etz shop earlier, some nice concepts you have going, I like the continuity across your work, how's the shop working out for you?


 
 Jamie, 
  
 I started taking it seriously about a month ago and the old adage "you reap what you sow" really applies to Etsy. I have garnered a lot of attention once I started putting the work in, but most of my work still comes from custom jobs. Etsy is very much a work in progress. The only gripes I have is that my best work, my forte so to speak, is in larger items: chairs, desks, tables, ceiling lamps, audio stands and the shipping on these items is prohibitive, so I don't even list them. I've had to learn how to create the smaller things, and using tools like dremels and modular routers, but I think I'm getting the hang of it. Is woodworking a hobby of yours Jamie?


----------



## JamieMcC

ericfarrell85 said:


> Jamie,
> 
> I started taking it seriously about a month ago and the old adage "you reap what you sow" really applies to Etsy. I have garnered a lot of attention once I started putting the work in, but most of my work still comes from custom jobs. Etsy is very much a work in progress. The only gripes I have is that my best work, my forte so to speak, is in larger items: chairs, desks, tables, ceiling lamps, audio stands and the shipping on these items is prohibitive, so I don't even list them. I've had to learn how to create the smaller things, and using tools like dremels and modular routers, but I think I'm getting the hang of it. Is woodworking a hobby of yours Jamie?


 
  
 Eric, I work as a boat builder, I have mostly worked with composites over the last 20 years. A few months ago I put together a Bottlehead Crack and wanted a custom enclosure for it, this rekindled my interest in the cabinetry side. I have enjoyed making a couple of enclosures for it now and a couple of headphone stands.  I have always been the build it guy rather than the design it guy. I have a few ideas I am working on which combine carbon fibre and wood to make functional art, chairs tables etc for the future etc so find your work interesting and appreciate your creativity. However putting food on the table and paying the bills has to come first. But slowly getting there and a change in direction is refreshingly tempting.


----------



## DutchGFX

Eric 2 things: 1) coming to the NYC Meet?
2) what is your etsy? I would love to see some of your work, based on your expertise in the chat


----------



## ericfarrell85

dutchgfx said:


> Eric 2 things: 1) coming to the NYC Meet?
> 2) what is your etsy? I would love to see some of your work, based on your expertise in the chat



Dutch, 
 
Thanks for the interest 
 
 I don't know if I'll be attending the NYC meet, but I'll def know in a few days. As for my Etsy page, it's mostly work unrelated to audio, just some of my furniture builds. As for the headfi related projects, I've built a couple of audio racks, which can be found earlier in this thread and a couple others that I'll post in a couple of days. In the next couple of weeks I'll be building headphone stands exclusively. I have 3 designs planned out. Anyway here is a link to my Etsy shop. I hope you like it. :
 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/WoodWarmth?ref=si_shop


----------



## ericfarrell85

jamiemcc said:


> Eric, I work as a boat builder, I have mostly worked with composites over the last 20 years. A few months ago I put together a Bottlehead Crack and wanted a custom enclosure for it, this rekindled my interest in the cabinetry side. I have enjoyed making a couple of enclosures for it now and a couple of headphone stands.  I have always been the build it guy rather than the design it guy. I have a few ideas I am working on which combine carbon fibre and wood to make functional art, chairs tables etc for the future etc so find your work interesting and appreciate your creativity. However putting food on the table and paying the bills has to come first. But slowly getting there and a change in direction is refreshingly tempting.


 
 Wow Jamie, a boat builder huh? Very cool. Must be quite the feeling building a boat and seeing that she's yar or quick to the helm (hope I'm not mistaking the lingo). Both your Crack and stand came out fantastic and you obviously have a knack for it. I've been thinking about making enclosures myself and I've worked with carbon fiber (car exterior stuff, also covered a laptop). It looks phenomenal with wood and a material I particularly enjoy working with. I understand the "putting food on the table" dilemma very well and that is why my Etsy shop and my computer business (build custom pc's) are very much side gigs and couldn't come close to feeding my family. Still though it is as you say refreshing and is far more enjoyable to my "real job". Would be nice to turn it into a living, but it would be a very meager one, for a while at least. If you ever need anyone to bounce ideas off of or touch up some of the pics on your work do not hesitate Jamie. Always lend a helping hand to a fellow craftsman. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## ag8908

Excellent thread.


----------



## Oregonian

ericfarrell85 said:


> dutchgfx said:
> 
> 
> > Eric 2 things: 1) coming to the NYC Meet?
> ...


 

 I'll be watching for the designs.  Always like supporting self made dudes.  Let's see them...............


----------



## DutchGFX

I'm interested too, I love your work, and I'm looking forward to seeing some stands


----------



## JamieMcC

My latest creation.


----------



## GrindingThud

That's really nice looking....what's inside?


----------



## MrEleventy

Good job. I like the cable management, looks really slick.


----------



## JamieMcC

Cheers its made of solid wood  Purpleheart, Oak & Mahogany, which is why it is just over 1.2kg in weight


----------



## Don Lehrer

ericfarrell85 said:


> Idea for a lamp/stand:


 
 I like the idea, a lamp/stand, but that makes me wonder what about a lamp that works like a stand for your DAC and AMP, and right at the top of it your phone?? And maybe, just maybe, some place to hold your headphones?? 
 I don´t know if its your design or just coffee kicking in


----------



## GrindingThud

That's funny (lol) I looked closer and I thought your camera flash/light was an led and the cord holders knobs for an amp inside. So, how's that for a mod......hollow it out and put an amp in there. 
I looks awesome!



jamiemcc said:


> Cheers its made of solid wood  Purpleheart, Oak & Mahogany, which is why it is just over 1.2kg in weight


----------



## ericfarrell85

don lehrer said:


> I like the idea, a lamp/stand, but that makes me wonder what about a lamp that works like a stand for your DAC and AMP, and right at the top of it your phone?? And maybe, just maybe, some place to hold your headphones??
> I don´t know if its your design or just coffee kicking in :rolleyes:




Haha, you want fries with that too?


----------



## JamesHuntington

Oops


----------



## ericfarrell85

I didn't intend to make this out of plywood, but that was all I had on hand. I'm not entirely thrilled with the way it came out, but happy enough and the design is sound. I was aiming at making something different from the usual quadrilateral geometry, so something in the shape of a crescent moon was what I finally settled on.
  
 This is the 1st of 3 designs planned; more to come...


----------



## ag8908

ericfarrell85 said:


> I didn't intend to make this out of plywood, but that was all I had on hand. I'm not entirely thrilled with the way it came out, but happy enough and the design is sound. I was aiming at making something different from the usual quadrilateral geometry, so something in the shape of a crescent moon was what I finally settled on.
> 
> This is the 1st of 3 designs planned; more to come...


 
  
 This kind of looks like the Euro symbol.


----------



## ericfarrell85

ag8908 said:


> This kind of looks like the Euro symbol.


 
 Yeah, sure does. Subconscious mind at play, no intention on my part.


----------



## ericfarrell85

Here are the headphone stands I have made to this day. There is only one missing. I gave the prototype to Peter of Double Helix, but it can be easily found in this thread.
  
 If anyone is interested in a stand shoot me a PM, or if someone has a creative idea that they want me to try and execute let me know. FYI the mushroom stand I can't make anymore (have neither the wood or the necessary tools).
  
 *There are two, possibly three, more designs that I'm in the process of making.


----------



## semaj8james

ericfarrell85 said:


> Here are the headphone stands I have made to this day. There is only one missing. I gave the prototype to Peter of Double Helix, but it can be easily found in this thread.
> 
> If anyone is interested in a stand shoot me a PM, or if someone has a creative idea that they want me to try and execute let me know. FYI the mushroom stand I can't make anymore (have neither the wood or the necessary tools).
> 
> ...


 
 wut.......

 Where do you live? Where are the windows located? Oh and erm... what time do you work at? I just want to know for erm.... science or something..


----------



## ericfarrell85

semaj8james said:


> wut.......
> 
> 
> Where do you live? Where are the windows located? Oh and erm... what time do you work at? I just want to know for erm.... science or something..




Haha, trying to understand your drift. Finding it somewhat elusive at the moment. That's my shop.


----------



## semaj8james

ericfarrell85 said:


> Haha, trying to understand your drift. Finding it somewhat elusive at the moment. That's my shop.


 
 Where is your shop located? Also, I'd love to know what times you operate at, and the security codes


----------



## ericfarrell85

Gotcha, try the neighborhood bank first for practice. Befriend the cute teller, maybe she'll invite you to a backdoor tryst.


----------



## enoyzzaj

_*Sunday morning.*_
  
_*Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand:*_


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

ericfarrell85 said:


> Gotcha, try the neighborhood bank first for practice. Befriend the cute teller, maybe she'll invite you to a backdoor tryst.


 
 Those are some good looking stand you have there. I would buy one in a heartbeat if I had money!


----------



## ag8908

Any headphone stands with a dust cover feature? n/m found it


----------



## UmustBKidn

ericfarrell85 said:


> I didn't intend to make this out of plywood, but that was all I had on hand. I'm not entirely thrilled with the way it came out, but happy enough and the design is sound. I was aiming at making something different from the usual quadrilateral geometry, so something in the shape of a crescent moon was what I finally settled on.
> 
> This is the 1st of 3 designs planned; more to come...


----------



## goldenTym3

vixr said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 
 So you bought all the parts and made it yourself then.. and DId you get the case-ish thing from them as well.. Sorry Im still coming in to high end audio and I was looking around for a cool headphone stand... Then I saw this, figured maybe it could be my first stand/amp


----------



## UmustBKidn

goldentym3 said:


> So you bought all the parts and made it yourself then.. and DId you get the case-ish thing from them as well.. Sorry Im still coming in to high end audio and I was looking around for a cool headphone stand... Then I saw this, figured maybe it could be my first stand/amp


 
  
 I would caution against touching something made with metal, to an amplifier with an open chassis like that. Let's just say the outcome could be ... shocking


----------



## goldenTym3

umustbkidn said:


> I would caution against touching something made with metal, to an amplifier with an open chassis like that. Let's just say the outcome could be ... shocking


 
 The original poster uses it as his headphone stand. Plus any part of the AD700's that would be touching it would be either A) Plastic, B) Velvet earpads, or C) Touching the outside of the case. Plus any time the amp would be on the headphones wouldn't be resting on it.


----------



## UmustBKidn

goldentym3 said:


> The original poster uses it as his headphone stand. Plus any part of the AD700's that would be touching it would be either A) Plastic, B) Velvet earpads, or C) Touching the outside of the case. Plus any time the amp would be on the headphones wouldn't be resting on it.


 
  
 Suit yourself. Just remember what I said, when Mr. Electricity introduces himself to you.


----------



## goldenTym3

umustbkidn said:


> Suit yourself. Just remember what I said, when Mr. Electricity introduces himself to you.


 
 I've been shocked before... Ill survive haha


----------



## 65535

That's a bad attitude to have when dealing with electricity. Some of the equipment I work with is poised to deliver 1200A at 208V without considering it a problem.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

Those heatsink can get very hot.


----------



## goldenTym3

I just don't understand the big deal. I understand electricity can be dangerous. But I wasn't going to be using it as a headphone stand when the amp would be on, and it's not like i'm going to go around poking my fingers in it while it's plugged in either. Common sense goes a long way in keeping you safe. I didn't mean it in a literal sense, hence the "ha ha"


----------



## vixr

goldentym3 said:


> So you bought all the parts and made it yourself then.. and DId you get the case-ish thing from them as well.. Sorry Im still coming in to high end audio and I was looking around for a cool headphone stand... Then I saw this, figured maybe it could be my first stand/amp


 
 I built it from some scrap lexan from work...It was completed in 2006 and used daily for years. The heatsinks do not get seriously hot, and I have never stuck my fingers in there while its plugged in... its all insulated and built so that it is as safe as I could make it. I'm sure that it would light you up if you were determined to get shocked.


----------



## goldenTym3

vixr said:


> I built it from some scrap lexan from work...It was completed in 2006 and used daily for years. The heatsinks do not get seriously hot, and I have never stuck my fingers in there while its plugged in... its all insulated and built so that it is as safe as I could make it. I'm sure that it would light you up if you were determined to get shocked.


 
 That's what I was thinking, but I felt like sharks were swimming around me for just saying I'd rest my headphones on it when it's turned off. ha


----------



## UmustBKidn

goldentym3 said:


> That's what I was thinking, but I felt like sharks were swimming around me for just saying I'd rest my headphones on it when it's turned off. ha


 
  
 Concern for the safety of another human being is not a bad thing. Concern doesn't make me a "shark". Like I said before, suit yourself. But please don't characterize ordinary concern as something other than what it is.
  
 If someone was beating a child in public, would you say something to them? Or just let the child be hurt?
 If a gang of people was beating someone senseless, would you stand there and watch? Or would you call 911?
  
 Personally, I'd say something, and I'd call 911. I guess you'd just let bad things happen to other people. That's your choice. I just happen to have a different outlook on life.


----------



## JamieMcC

.


----------



## vixr

As I've said, I have used this amp literally a thousand times... It isn't fully enclosed and does present a shock hazard. Dont think for a second that I'm condoning unsafe building practices or taking mains voltage lightly. I'm not... It would be a simple matter to add some additional lexan parts to close up the sides and top if someone wanted to build a similar enclosure. In my case it just isnt required.


----------



## vixr

My teenaged daughter loose in my car is a much bigger concern for everyone...


----------



## JamieMcC

lol


----------



## goldenTym3

umustbkidn said:


> Concern for the safety of another human being is not a bad thing. Concern doesn't make me a "shark". Like I said before, suit yourself. But please don't characterize ordinary concern as something other than what it is.
> 
> If someone was beating a child in public, would you say something to them? Or just let the child be hurt?
> If a gang of people was beating someone senseless, would you stand there and watch? Or would you call 911?
> ...


 
 That is blown completely out of proportion.. And no, concern doesn't make you a shark, but when you try and tell somebody to be careful and they respond saying they understand the risks and explain why they believe they can avoid any accidents (such as I did with saying I'm not going to go poking around in it while it's on, and the only thing headphones would touch would be the outside (plus the headphones are made of plastic) and wouldn't rest on it when it's turned on (as they would be on my head)) You don't need to condescend me with some like "Just remember what I said when Mr. Electricity introduces himself to you" 
  
 Secondly, as my original "I've been shocked before, I'll survive" comment was a joke (note the HaHa) The sharks swimming around me was also a playful jab at the situation rather than you personally (once again not the "Ha") I never mean to attack, belittle, or scrutinize anybody through any post and if I did have a problem with a person I would contact them via pm rather than publicly.
  
 I understand your analogies to people being hurt, but I am not a child who doesn't know what he is doing nor somebody who is being beaten senseless, this is a completely different scenario. Now we can just let this whole thing go, because it really doesn't matter, and let the thread get back to it's original purpose


----------



## wizzack

kalbee said:


> If you got a Build-A-Bear nearby, their "Bear Stand"s are $5, and already rubberized on top. Also height adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously position in 1st pic not suitable for heavier headphones.


 

 Excellent!  thanks for the idea,


----------



## UmustBKidn

goldentym3 said:


> That is blown completely out of proportion..


 
  
 Yes, it is blown out of proportion. I'm glad you got my point. That's how I feel about your reaction, too.
  
 So, really, I'm done discussing this. I didn't finish reading this post nor do I care to. Do what you want, I'm done.


----------



## ericfarrell85

Just to move away from the divergence this thread underwent, here are some ideas I have for future stands. Hopefully within the month I'll have all of them built. I'm just waiting on a new bandsaw, which will allow all of these builds (and a limitless number of others). If anyone has any opinions on these rough sketches, or a preference for one over an other please let me know. Sorry for the sketchy quality, I'm a better builder than I am sketcher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Also, FYI, I offer 20% off all stands for headfi members (see my signature). Cheers.


----------



## jboehle

I'm digging the last one.


----------



## ericfarrell85

jboehle said:


> I'm digging the last one.


 
  
 That's good, since the last one is easiest to make


----------



## unfunk

Used a microphone stand as the base was extremely heavy despite a small footprint.


----------



## huckfinn




----------



## blance44

Beautiful stand! Do you have any more pictures?


----------



## huckfinn

no, sorry
 and...thanks!


----------



## BillsonChang007

huckfinn said:


>


 
 I was told before, that those woods that could be bent to that degree are pretty expensive? Is that true? @.@


----------



## JamieMcC

billsonchang007 said:


> I was told before, that those woods that could be bent to that degree are pretty expensive? Is that true? @.@


 

 Thin veneers which bend relatively easily can be hideously expensive. There are some thin plywoods that are marketed as bendy ply but they will often crack and splinter as flex is limited.
  
 Multiple individual layers of thin wood are bent and glued together if you take a look at the wood omega headphone stands you can see this construction. Its effectively the same way sheets of plywood are made except they are glued up flat rather than bent into a shape.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Thanks for the info!


----------



## huckfinn

billsonchang007 said:


> I was told before, that those woods that could be bent to that degree are pretty expensive? Is that true? @.@


 
 I've got mine on a building site
 leftover from some job
 but I think, for the amount you need to make a headphone stand, it shouldn't cost you more than a few $
 and it can be bent very easily


----------



## JamieMcC

Not quiet the finished article but you can get the idea. The base looks like solid copper and weighs 5.5kg


----------



## drumminor2nd

Nothing fancy. Something thrown together in half an hour because I wanted something to do on Easter. Wood is walnut and cherry from my scrap box covered with tung oil varnish. Metal is 3/8" threaded rod with asst. hardware from the junk coffee can.
  
 I like it, it's quite sturdy and it seems to work (I've always been a natural wood and steel kinda guy, as opposed to black paint or acrylic, no offense to those who are)
  
 I'll give it another go some other time. Thinking I need a router and a roundover bit to make the top a bit better (I'm getting tiny divots in my foam, but smaller than the one divot I was getting on my old rack -- the cartridge from a British .303 Enfield in a 45-degree hole in a board screwed to the wall.


----------



## Oregonian

drumminor2nd said:


> Nothing fancy. Something thrown together in half an hour because I wanted something to do on Easter. Wood is walnut and cherry from my scrap box covered with tung oil varnish. Metal is 3/8" threaded rod with asst. hardware from the junk coffee can.
> 
> I like it, it's quite sturdy and it seems to work (I've always been a natural wood and steel kinda guy, as opposed to black paint or acrylic, no offense to those who are)
> 
> I'll give it another go some other time. Thinking I need a router and a roundover bit to make the top a bit better (I'm getting tiny divots in my foam, but smaller than the one divot I was getting on my old rack -- the cartridge from a British .303 Enfield in a 45-degree hole in a board screwed to the wall.


 

 I like the simplicity.  What are the two headphones?  Some vintage units?


----------



## drumminor2nd

No vintage stuff right now (all less than 9 months old, actually). 
  
 The left pair is the Panasonic RP-HTX7, which receive good reviews at $30, and I grabbed them on discount at Kmart for $11 -- not super-awesome, but better than most everything I can find locally.
  
 The second pair is the Koss Pro/4AA which came brand-new from Koss last week (turned in a half-dead pair for refurb and they just sent me new ones for $9 about 20 days later). I guess they almost qualify as vintage, since they've been made since my mother was in high school.
  
 Tonight I grabbed a pair of Koss Porta Pros for $25 at Kmart, and they now live on the rack. I think they sound better than the Panasonics after the 20-block walk back from the store. I lost my first pair on the bus this winter, so I was itching for a replacement.


----------



## bdmarion

I can finally post pics...here's one I did a few weeks ago...


----------



## jboehle

Beautiful!


----------



## JamieMcC

Nice work


----------



## Zashoomin

Wow that looks amazing.  What kind of wood is it?


----------



## bdmarion

zashoomin said:


> Wow that looks amazing.  What kind of wood is it?


 
  
 Thanks for all the positive feedback!
  
 The darker wood is Jatoba (Brazilian Cherry) and the lighter accents are Maple.  I love Jatoba--finishes very nicely,  It can be hard to get and is tough to work with because it's very dense and the grain can tear out easily on a router table or a planer.  However, if you're careful and your tools are sharp, the end result can be beautiful--and heavy!  That stand weighs a lot more than you'd guess.  This helps to make it very stable even when it is holding only one set of cans.
  
 Unfortunately, I've almost exhausted my supply of Jatoba and last time I checked, I could not get any more--unless I was willing to pay an ungodly amount of money for it...


----------



## ericfarrell85

bdmarion said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback!
> 
> The darker wood is Jatoba (Brazilian Cherry) and the lighter accents are Maple.  I love Jatoba--finishes very nicely,  It can be hard to get and is tough to work with because it's very dense and the grain can tear out easily on a router table or a planer.  However, if you're careful and your tools are sharp, the end result can be beautiful--and heavy!  That stand weighs a lot more than you'd guess.  This helps to make it very stable even when it is holding only one set of cans.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've almost exhausted my supply of Jatoba and last time I checked, I could not get any more--unless I was willing to pay an ungodly amount of money for it...




Absolutely phenomenal! Among the best I've ever seen and that includes my own.


----------



## Zashoomin

bdmarion said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback!
> 
> The darker wood is Jatoba (Brazilian Cherry) and the lighter accents are Maple.  I love Jatoba--finishes very nicely,  It can be hard to get and is tough to work with because it's very dense and the grain can tear out easily on a router table or a planer.  However, if you're careful and your tools are sharp, the end result can be beautiful--and heavy!  That stand weighs a lot more than you'd guess.  This helps to make it very stable even when it is holding only one set of cans.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've almost exhausted my supply of Jatoba and last time I checked, I could not get any more--unless I was willing to pay an ungodly amount of money for it...


 
 Most hard woods do finish beautifully, but that one looks like it finishes especially nicely.  I looked into getting some myself...$10 a foot minimum...that is damn expensive.  Anyway congrats on your creation.  I really like the design.  It looks like the diameter of the wood is about perfect to the curve of the headphones.  Do you know what the diameter of the curve is?  I was thinking about doing something similar with redwood.  Love the look, feel and smell of it even though it is getting harder and harder to come by these days.


----------



## hikari

REPURPOSE FIRST GENERATION APPLETV INTO A HEADPHONE STAND
  
 http://www.lifewithtech.net/blog/category/diy-repurpose-1st-gen-appletv
  
 I don't know about you guys, but I have a few first generation AppleTv's lying around. I've used one in the past to make a shelf above my desk. Mainly to keep things like a mouse and SD cards off my desk. Today I decided to repurpose yet another one into a headphone stand.  I've done a DIY headphone stand in the past and was not crazy about the final verdict of the base I made so I will be reusing the Ikea parts of that and this AppleTv as the base.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

hikari said:


> REPURPOSE FIRST GENERATION APPLETV INTO A HEADPHONE STAND
> 
> http://www.lifewithtech.net/blog/category/diy-repurpose-1st-gen-appletv
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I have a few first generation AppleTv's lying around. I've used one in the past to make a shelf above my desk. Mainly to keep things like a mouse and SD cards off my desk. Today I decided to repurpose yet another one into a headphone stand.  I've done a DIY headphone stand in the past and was not crazy about the final verdict of the base I made so I will be reusing the Ikea parts of that and this AppleTv as the base.


 
 Looks nice and neat excellent!


----------



## DutchGFX

That's quite clever


----------



## hikari

@i luvmusic 2 & @DutchGFX
  
 Thanks guys, I had a home made carved wood base with my sites logo in it. Got tired of it wanted to try something new..


----------



## i luvmusic 2

hikari said:


> @i luvmusic 2 & @DutchGFX
> 
> Thanks guys, I had a home made carved wood base with my sites logo in it. Got tired of it wanted to try something new..


 
 I have not got into using recycled materials for HP stand yet maybe in the future but i always recycled electronics parts for my project.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

IEM hanger for a change...


----------



## TrollDragon

sp3llv3xit said:


> IEM hanger for a change...


 
 Amazing work as always Byran.
 Most Excellent!


----------



## JamieMcC

Neat set up Byran, I like it a lot.


----------



## oslovian

As others, I use a glass head as the living room stand. Does anyone know if this will 'widen' the hp to an extent that it will ruin them over time?


----------



## FYL941

Just found a new use for the new lamp.


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*


----------



## squishware

I got two 6 inch sections of weathered, removed teak handrail and I bought some miniature wrought iron shelf brackets.


  
 Listening station view, I face a sliding glass door.


----------



## ericfarrell85

I've had some free time this weekend and took a little time out for headphone stands. A couple of new designs and improving a couple of my older ones. 
  
 1) Waiting for a few meters of LED rope-lights to come in so I can finish this stand. As you can see the plexiglass has been fitted, so only the lighting is left: 
  
  




  

  
  
 2) Paying homage to the headphone with a headphone shaped headphone stand (may end up changing the cable wrap a bit): 
  





  
 3) Just added a cable wrap to the simplest of my designs: 
  



  
 4) My 2nd headphone stand, but now with more precise tools the cuts are better and more accurate:


----------



## semaj8james

ericfarrell85 said:


> I've had some free time this weekend and took a little time out for headphone stands. A couple of new designs and improving a couple of my older ones.
> 
> 1) Waiting for a few meters of LED rope-lights to come in so I can finish this stand. As you can see the plexiglass has been fitted, so only the lighting is left:
> 
> ...


----------



## ericfarrell85

James,

Thanks, I do appreciate that. 

As to your question, look at my signature for a link or just shoot me a pm


----------



## DownhomeUpstate

This really doesn't qualify as DIY but . .
  
 These things mount on the wall and are for holding a guitar where the neck meets the head. The two fingers are covered in foam.


----------



## uncola

Hey those are pretty handsome.  Where can one buy them, or what's the product name?


----------



## ericfarrell85

Sunday morning tap handle?


----------



## enoyzzaj

_*Sorry.  Got busy and forgot what day it was....*_
  
_*Monday morning.  Belated time for the Sunday morning "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand....*_


----------



## ericfarrell85

Here's another one I made today. Can be used for one headphone or two. Going back to the more simplistic variety for now.


----------



## sub50hz

uncola said:


> Hey those are pretty handsome.  Where can one buy them, or what's the product name?


 
  
 Every Guitar Center/Sam Ash (if you still have one) has these in droves, from wood to acrylic mounts. Looks like the variant posted here is the String Swing.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

You mean like this............


----------



## JamieMcC

Eric I like the Z shaped one


----------



## ericfarrell85

jamiemcc said:


> Eric I like the Z shaped one




Thanks Jamie. I may stick to simpler stands for a while as they seem to do well for my shop. Are you working on anything?


----------



## JamieMcC

Not at the moment Eric, the last thing I made audio wise a matching enclosure for my BHC out of some left over wood that was originally laminated up to make a stand out of.


----------



## ericfarrell85

jamiemcc said:


> Not at the moment Eric, the last thing I made audio wise a matching enclosure for my BHC out of some left over wood that was originally laminated up to make a stand out of.


 
  
 Stunning! I love it man.


----------



## ericfarrell85

Jamie, 
  
 Where did you get the knobs on your headphone stand? I've been making my own as I cannot seem to find a nice variety. I like those.


----------



## JamieMcC

Thanks Eric the knobs are draw pulls from my local diy shop


----------



## Don Lehrer

jamiemcc said:


> Not at the moment Eric, the last thing I made audio wise a matching enclosure for my BHC out of some left over wood that was originally laminated up to make a stand out of.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: HOT!


 
  
 Me likes, A perfect match


----------



## ericfarrell85

Continuing the theme of simple, inexpensive headphone stands (that are still attractive, despite the lack of complexity).


----------



## Skoobs

sikemolis said:


> Driftwood picked up from a local beach with some sanding and a groove cut in it.


 
  
 this is one of the coolest setups I think I have ever seen, and no one even took notice.


----------



## JamieMcC

Missed that one also I like it to, it reminded me of a mounted rhinoceros head


----------



## sub50hz

Unfortunately, any driftwood I could find on a Chicago beach would probably irradiate/poison/murder my family.


----------



## fatboy195

Another LEGO stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Headband and earpad rests are adjustable. Not pretty, utilitarian to be honest, but it works wonderfully!


----------



## i luvmusic 2

jamiemcc said:


> Missed that one also I like it to, it reminded me of a mounted rhinoceros head


 
 I like this Rhino........


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand....*
  
*Cheers!*


----------



## uncola

Thanks to Downhomeupstate for the idea of using a string swing guitar hanger


----------



## DownhomeUpstate

Nice!


----------



## latimerfripp

This will do


----------



## hackthebone

Used some old LG monitor stands to create a set of headphone stands, fun little project and cost $0.


----------



## Don Lehrer

hackthebone said:


> Used some old LG monitor stands to create a set of headphone stands, fun little project and cost $0.


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


 
  


 Very creative and looks nice. I like the color


----------



## JoeDoe




----------



## ericfarrell85

boy someone has to add some life to this thread (sorry, but a water bottle as a headphone stand just begs for a defibrillator). Tomorrow I'll show you guys a little something...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

How's this for a bit of life?


----------



## MIKELAP




----------



## i luvmusic 2

Nice and simple i like that Drill.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Makes me think of using one of those Brute Jackhammer.LOL


----------



## dwib44

Tap handle stand is pretty sick


----------



## JamieMcC

Yes that auger bit is just the thing to tap into beer or whisky barrel!


----------



## ericfarrell85

This headphone stand doubles as a lamp (low voltage smd lights inside):


----------



## vixr

ericfarrell85 said:


> This headphone stand doubles as a lamp (low voltage smd lights inside):


 
 WOW!!! that is very cool!


----------



## DutchGFX

Still looking for Omega Stand CNC files if anyone has some they are willing to share lol. I can't seam to make decent paths :'(


----------



## JamieMcC

dutchgfx said:


> Still looking for Omega Stand CNC files if anyone has some they are willing to share lol. I can't seam to make decent paths :'(


 

 It would be quiet a neat project to 3D print.


----------



## DutchGFX

Indeed, but my school's printer bed is only 8x10x8 I think or something like that so it wouldn't be big enough. 

I've been using the CNC for amplifier tops and faceplates, it cuts aluminum like butter. I used the Laser Cutter for my last amp project (wood)and it was awesome, but it can't cut metal. The CNC is awesome for metal.


----------



## Bazzman

Meet the new member of the family. Fred the Head


----------



## JamieMcC

lol Fred the head, love the eyes great post and a neat stand.


----------



## Bazzman

Thanks Jamie.
 The hardest part was finding a good pair of glass eyes of the correct size. Then I mounted Fred on part of an old iPad stand I had. He seems happy enough.


----------



## mamamia88

bazzman said:


> Meet the new member of the family. Fred the Head


 
 Freaking awesome.  You guys inspired me to try and make something out of a beer growler and pvc pipe but, i gave up when I didn't have anything to weigh down the growler and hold the pipe in place


----------



## i luvmusic 2

Since you are you using a PVC pipes can you fill it with sand to put weight?


----------



## mamamia88

Probably but I'm just using spare PVC I had lying around from a soccer flag. The idea was to use stuff I already have


----------



## DutchGFX

Rocks from the yard? Lol they add weight that's for sure.


----------



## wgkwgk

I have to chuckle when I saw this.  I have a similar lamp within arm's reach I've sitting next to for 8 years.  Never thought of this.
 Thx!


----------



## wgkwgk

unfunk said:


> Used a microphone stand as the base was extremely heavy despite a small footprint.


 

 Hey,
 I need a five-can version of this.  What is the length of the top bar in this pic?  Also, are you willing to share specs/how-to?


----------



## Honkytime

Just finished my 2 story copper stand just in time for the Calgary meet next weekend still needs some finishing touches but looking good so far.


----------



## bdiz

n0str3ss said:


> Not bad at all


 
  


mobiman said:


> I just found this one on the web:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 I was looking for something like this, too bad they're all gone.


----------



## bdiz

Some really nice pieces here, would like to build a DIY headphone stand. 
 Has anyone worked with fiberglass?


----------



## JamieMcC

bdiz said:


> Some really nice pieces here, would like to build a DIY headphone stand.
> Has anyone worked with fiberglass?


 
  
 Yes don't go there for a one off, it takes to long ,costs to much and is very stinky.


----------



## bdiz

bdiz said:


> Some really nice pieces here, would like to build a DIY headphone stand.
> Has anyone worked with fiberglass?


 


jamiemcc said:


> Yes don't go there for a one off, it takes to long ,costs to much and is very stinky.


 
  
  
 It's probably not a good idea, but I had a version of an eyeglass holder that would be modified to fiberglass with a wood/aluminum base to be used as a headphone holder for desktop. 
  
 I wanted to throw up a pic but since I'm a new member I can't really throw pics onto the Forum just yet, so I can't really show you guys what I'm envisioning. 
 I'll do a few renderings and see how it looks. 
  
 I've also got a buddy that did some fiberglass on the side (repairs to his surfboard) and may ask him for hand on this project.


----------



## MrEleventy

You can throw them up on imgur.com and post the links here.


----------



## JamieMcC

bdiz said:


> It's probably not a good idea, but I had a version of an eyeglass holder that would be modified to fiberglass with a wood/aluminum base to be used as a headphone holder for desktop.
> 
> I wanted to throw up a pic but since I'm a new member I can't really throw pics onto the Forum just yet, so I can't really show you guys what I'm envisioning.
> I'll do a few renderings and see how it looks.
> ...


 

 Look forward to seeing your links and ideas don't be put off by my comments building out of composites it is a very versatile material. I have been making stuff out of it for 25+ years most thing from septic tanks to Americas cup boats so am a little jaded and now relish any opportunity to work with a bit of wood.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

For a friend to hold his Alpha Dog and 5 IEMs.
  
  
 Before the application of the paint...


  
  
  
 The final product...

  

  
  
  

  
  
                                                                   ** VERTEBRAE STAND  **


----------



## Honkytime

sp3llv3xit said:


> For a friend to hold his Alpha Dog and 5 IEMs.


 
 All i can say is WoW great job on that one. One of my favorite ones i seen you do yet.


----------



## AK7579

Dude, before paint it looks like a Predator yanked the spine out of something. After paint it looks like part of HR Giger's Alien! Definitely my favorite


----------



## BillsonChang007

We should definitely come up with a "Head-Fi monster" or any "Head-Fi Character" and then make a stand based on it


----------



## bonesnv

downhomeupstate said:


> This really doesn't qualify as DIY but . .
> 
> These things mount on the wall and are for holding a guitar where the neck meets the head. The two fingers are covered in foam.


 
  
 Same ones I use, I pick them up from Guitar Center here in town, relatively cheap too and doesn't leave any indentations in headbands like some other wall hangers I tried.


----------



## CJWW

I like the idea of the wallmount!


----------



## whirlwind

Love Fred The Head


----------



## bdiz

I love that vertebrae headphone mount, scary but cool also.


----------



## CJWW

Just finished a few headphone stands. Custom mixed concrete base ground, polished and sealed. Tops are made with box joints, inserted into a slot cast into the concrete. Made with solid cherry/black walnut/honey locust. No plywood/veneers. http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/1144564/width/200/height/400[/IMG

[attach]1144565[/attach]

[attach]1144566[/attach]

[attach]1144567[/attach]

[attach]1144568[/attach]

[attach]1144570[/attach]


----------



## Oregonian

Very nice CJWW. Selling them?


----------



## CJWW

If folks were interested yah. I made 3 and only have two sets of headphones, so I could part with one. But if people like the design I could whip up a few more


----------



## BillsonChang007

What is the height you made? I'm drawing one but can't figure out the right height and yours seems perfect!


----------



## codster303

After I found this thread I wanted to make my own stand, but didn't know what I wanted to make except that it needed to be cheap and easy. Later, I found the HH 10 (http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HH-10-Headphone-Holder/dp/B007TIV7IU) and liked it because it doesn't take up any desk space.
  
 [size=x-small]While I was in the shed I seen a piece of PVC pipe and had an idea, this is the result:[/size]

  

  

  
  
 While its not the best looking stand it was practically free and very functional.
  
 I may add a semi-circle of large diameter PVC pipe if I notice the headband deforming. I realised that If I need to hang up more than one headphone I could add a T and have a double headphone stand, as the stand will hold up to a few pounds at least, and also if it slides or scars my desk I can just add some rubber feet.


----------



## Bazzman

whirlwind said:


> Love Fred The Head


 
 Thanks, I shall pass the comment to Fred as it will keep him smiling.


----------



## bdmarion

Well, I keep buying headphones so I decided to build another one.  I finished this one last week, I think It turned out pretty well.  It is Maple and Walnut--all-wood joinery (no nails or screws...)


----------



## BillsonChang007

That's beautiful!!!


----------



## TroyS

Love the color combination, beautiful piece of work.


----------



## JamesHuntington

Three hole punch at work. I mean, it has multipurposes.


----------



## Armaegis

The cd spindle I thumbtacked into the wall years ago is still holding up my HD25's...


----------



## JacobLee89

I'm still rather proud of the stand I made with nothing but tape.


----------



## ericfarrell85

Had some time today and threw together a stand. Simple, but not too simple is what I was aiming for.


----------



## PintoDave

ericfarrell85 said:


> Had some time today and threw together a stand. Simple, but not too simple is what I was aiming for.


 
 Pegs or screws with wood caps? I like it! Stylish and simple, with character!


----------



## simlesuperlol

ericfarrell85 said:


> Here's another one I made today. Can be used for one headphone or two. Going back to the more simplistic variety for now.


 
 Hi Eric, I really like the finish you achieved on the wood, looks rustic and charming. I'm tossing some ideas around and got a basic design for a desk-clamping headphone "stand". After seeing your creations, which are all very beautiful I must say, I was wondering how to achieve this kind of finish. If you don't mind telling me, which kind of wood is this and how do you weather it (if you do)? thanks and keep on creating


----------



## Suisou

ericfarrell85 said:


> Had some time today and threw together a stand. Simple, but not too simple is what I was aiming for.


 
 Best stand I've seen to date! Simplistic lines with functionality.
  
 That extra bit to wrap the cable around is brilliant.


----------



## bdiz

very nice, nice.


----------



## DutchGFX

I wish I could turn my 3D modeling into realities.... I could make sweet stands haha


----------



## jacknguyen

Share my HD600's stand


----------



## enoyzzaj

jacknguyen said:


> Share my HD600's stand


 
  
 Very, very nice!!


----------



## ericfarrell85

simlesuperlol said:


> Hi Eric, I really like the finish you achieved on the wood, looks rustic and charming. I'm tossing some ideas around and got a basic design for a desk-clamping headphone "stand". After seeing your creations, which are all very beautiful I must say, I was wondering how to achieve this kind of finish. If you don't mind telling me, which kind of wood is this and how do you weather it (if you do)? thanks and keep on creating


 
  
 On that particular one I use pine and merely sand it down very fine and then apply a stain by Miniwax called "Dark Walnut". I then sometimes coat the completed unit in mineral spirits or polyeurethane depending on the variety of wood. Nothing too spectacular goes into the process. 
  
 Here is a variation on a stand that I made much earlier and sold to a member here. I'm just trying to play with curves here to see if they are in any way preferable to the more commonly used rectangular form.


----------



## Oregonian

Eric,
  
 You are one talented dude.


----------



## simlesuperlol

ericfarrell85 said:


> On that particular one I use pine and merely sand it down very fine and then apply a stain by Miniwax called "Dark Walnut". I then sometimes coat the completed unit in mineral spirits or polyeurethane depending on the variety of wood. Nothing too spectacular goes into the process.
> 
> Here is a variation on a stand that I made much earlier and sold to a member here. I'm just trying to play with curves here to see if they are in any way preferable to the more commonly used rectangular form.


 
  
 Thanks for heads up! Minwax does seem like a good product for this kind of weathering. I particularly dig the barn wood look so I searched a bit how to achieve it and an ironoxyde and white vinegar solution is supposed to do wonders on pine. I'll probably try that this weekend and build the stand


----------



## VanCitySound

4 can stand. Wooden magazine holder filled with river rocks and a wooden curtain rod with padding.  Super easy.


----------



## blance44

vancitysound said:


> 4 can stand. Wooden magazine holder filled with river rocks and a wooden curtain rod with padding.  Super easy.


 
 That's quite the jump in terms of sound quality. Yamaha to hd800. Looks great though!


----------



## JamesHuntington

Gotta have a good closed hp, why not a yamaha?


----------



## squallkiercosa

I found recently an interesting desktop monitor part and I was wondering what can I fix on top to support headphones? Any ideas?
 The main I think it's the colour: navy dark blue and I don't imagine wood matching the overall style.


----------



## SansuiAU8500

Just found this thread while searching online for DIY headphone stand ideas. Remembered I had some Thick acrylic left over from a computer project and whipped out the heatgun.


----------



## Armaegis

Nice! did you bend it over a form or just by hand?


----------



## SansuiAU8500

just by hand


armaegis said:


> Nice! did you bend it over a form or just by hand?


----------



## martinrajdl

This is "modded ketchup and mayo holder"  
 So i found this random ketchup holder at home, ripped the cage from it, turned the botom plate and did some adittional work and I am very pleased with the result. 
  
  

 Bottom plate turned upside down do hide the holes for the cage (also with rubber feet) 

 The cage


----------



## Solrighal

That looks pretty good. Kudos.


----------



## Jefferent

martinrajdl said:


> This is "modded ketchup and mayo holder"
> So i found this random ketchup holder at home, ripped the cage from it, turned the botom plate and did some adittional work and I am very pleased with the result.
> 
> 
> ...




Great idea! Liking this so much. Will be making this!
 Practicality at it's best! 

At the moment ill settle for this!


----------



## martinrajdl

jefferent said:


> Great idea! Liking this so much. Will be making this!
> Practicality at it's best!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I am really glad you like it  I was trying to do some crazy curved wooden thing and when I gave up i found that holder and changed it to its current look in a few minutes. 
  
 Also, your stand looks really good and kinda complicated  I am not sure i get the way it works, could you post a little wider shot ? and is the black holder like pvc or metal ? 
 It look totally awessome.


----------



## Bevo




----------



## FuzzyD

vancitysound said:


> 4 can stand. Wooden magazine holder filled with river rocks and a wooden curtain rod with padding.  Super easy.


 
  
 This is top-tier creative thinking. Love it!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Whoops... I have to turn my PC monitor away from my headphones so they don't see how each headphone here has its own dwelling place, its own private suite of solitary splendor.  They would get JEALOUS and stop working!
  
 Because mine live in a dormitory... a high rise of common shared stacked rows, befitting the headphone addict of limited space and means that I am.  The rack comes from a set of four TV trays...
  


*Headphone High-Rise Dormitory (above) Made From TV Tray Stand (below).*


----------



## ruthieandjohn

(speaking to my Herd of Headphones):
  
 "Oh, OK, guys,  you win. Individual accommodations for at least one of you to compete for...
  
 "Here, see Joe's daughter, Retro Grado?....
  
  
  

  
 "I will immortalize her intense involvement in the Grado PS500 shown in Your Very Own Headphone Home....
  

  
  
 "NOW will you stop chanting "Home for Headphones" into my ears when I put you on and resume playing the MUSIC that you are fed?
  
 "Thank You!"
  
 (my DIY individualized stand for each headphone)
  
 BOM (Bill of Materials):
  

Wig stand:  $6.94:  http://www.amazon.com/A1Pacific-11-STYROFOAM-MANNEQUIN-MANIKIN/dp/B00AKHWTK2/ref=pd_ys_sf_s_rp_a1_3_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=1RH7DWA31A9FCTFA9D93
Wig, black long hair:  $11.99: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0063A4RXW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 Assemble.  Add headphone of your choice.  DONE!!!


----------



## Jefferent

martinrajdl said:


> I am really glad you like it  I was trying to do some crazy curved wooden thing and when I gave up i found that holder and changed it to its current look in a few minutes.
> 
> Also, your stand looks really good and kinda complicated  I am not sure i get the way it works, could you post a little wider shot ? and is the black holder like pvc or metal ?
> It look totally awessome.


 
 It's my bed, one of it's legs


----------



## squallkiercosa




----------



## i luvmusic 2

squallkiercosa said:


>


 
 Nice and simple.


----------



## Honkytime

enoyzzaj did you finally run out of tap handles?


----------



## enoyzzaj

honkytime said:


> enoyzzaj did you finally run out of tap handles?


 
  
 Not yet.  I was on vacation for a while, then I've been busy remodeling, so I've had to store them for a while.  Should be done with remodeling in another week or two, and will resume tapping...
  
 Also working on a few license plate designs...


----------



## hoooboy

Stainless Steel Magnetic Door Stopper

  
  

  

  
 Cheap but effective!!!


----------



## Honkytime

enoyzzaj said:


> Not yet.  I was on vacation for a while, then I've been busy remodeling, so I've had to store them for a while.  Should be done with remodeling in another week or two, and will resume tapping...
> 
> Also working on a few license plate designs...


 
 nice looking forward to the license plate designs, and more tap handles. Always like seeing new things that people create in this thread.


----------



## FrozenPanda

This is either very DIY or very Ghetto but very functional and cheap.
  

  

  
  
 2 ft. of oak, 2 nuts and bolts and an old T-shirt.
  
 5.18 @ Home Depot


----------



## squallkiercosa

frozenpanda said:


> This is either very DIY or very Ghetto but very functional and cheap.


 
 Look for a pool noodle. The only issue are the colors.


----------



## MrEleventy

squallkiercosa said:


> Look for a pool noodle. The only issue are the colors.


Hit it with some black matte spray paint. Or just get pipe insulation from Home Depot.


----------



## dave r

Had this on the "to do" list for awhile, and finally got around to it this past week.
 Always partial to wood grain, and cherry seemed appropriate here.
 Still need to apply some paste wax with a little elbow grease.
 Total cost:  about 8 dollars and 43 hours.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 (edit: added naked photo)


----------



## Solrighal

dave r said:


> Had this on the "to do" list for awhile, and finally got around to it this past week.
> Always partial to wood grain, and cherry seemed appropriate here.
> Still need to apply some paste wax with a little elbow grease.
> Total cost:  about 8 dollars and 43 hours.




That's lovely. Kudos.


----------



## uncola

That grain looks great.  Reminds me of swirls in ice cream.  **** this diet


----------



## dave r

uncola said:


> That grain looks great.  Reminds me of swirls in ice cream.  **** this diet


 
  
 Indeed!  Time to dish up a generous helping of creamy blues and some juicy jazz -- along with maple nut swirl!  Kick back and enjoy!
 Great idea!


----------



## PaperMacWriter

Trying my hand at making a stand out of some wood attached to a clamp meant for a desk lamp. Got the wood, stain, and design all together — tomorrow I'll be at a Maker Space and cut the pieces to size. Hopefully I'll have a nice looking headphone clamp-hanger to share in the next few days!


----------



## Solrighal

I had to Google "Maker Space". Now that is a great idea!


----------



## PaperMacWriter

Still needs a lot of work, but the general pieces are formed for my stand. Looks kind of like a nice cream sandwich, but I'm pretty proud of it! Here's hoping with some more sanding, stain, and a finishing coat it'll look the way I'd like. It attaches to the metal clamp in the picture and serves the function of the Sennheiser HH-10. 







Planning on using some light grey stain on the maple and then an oil finish. I'd love to hear your thoughts!

-M


----------



## Solrighal

I think that could look fantastic. Keep at it.


----------



## PaperMacWriter

Some hastily taken shots before I got on a plane this morning, but it's done! Pretty pleased with how it turned out. I have some ideas for little improvements/additions I might make in the future. *Definitely* could do it faster and better if I tried again. It's made out of bubinga and curly maple and finished with Arm-R-Seal (satin). Clamp is from amazon, $6. Not a beautiful clamp, but it works. Might have been better if painted a different color. Regardless, I'm happy with it. Way better than the Sennheiser HH10 (and cheaper, to boot!)


----------



## maestrochin29

Don't know what this is yet , made of lace and wires I wanted to hang em from a hook , but they ended up like a see saw , weighing scale ! Any ideas on how to improve these would be appreciated


----------



## squallkiercosa

The problem I see regarding your design is that you have to always hang two headphones to keep some sort of balance. Unbalanced won't look as clean or nice.


----------



## maestrochin29

squallkiercosa said:


> The problem I see regarding your design is that you have to always hang two headphones to keep some sort of balance. Unbalanced won't look as clean or nice.



You're right , the thing is I really want to make my own stand but I don't know how to go about it. I don't do any carpentry work and am looking to find new ideas.


----------



## squallkiercosa

maestrochin29 said:


> You're right , the thing is I really want to make my own stand but I don't know how to go about it. I don't do any carpentry work and am looking to find new ideas.


 
 Sometimes I see things around as headphones' stands: old lamps, decoration, to give a few examples. You'll find something in no time.


----------



## maestrochin29

About your idea on a computer monitor base you can try attaching two black steel rods at either sides


----------



## Solrighal

This isn't exactly DIY but my Lezyne track pump has other uses...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

papermacwriter said:


> Still needs a lot of work, but the general pieces are formed for my stand. Looks kind of like a nice cream sandwich, but I'm pretty proud of it! Here's hoping with some more sanding, stain, and a finishing coat it'll look the way I'd like. It attaches to the metal clamp in the picture and serves the function of the Sennheiser HH-10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 That's a nice design.  The raised rims serve as locks / stoppers for the headband.


----------



## jackwess

A good one @zorrofox, never thought using track pumps as a headphone stand. 
  
 I'm building one with an old HDD. Similar to this one:


----------



## i luvmusic 2

I don't need to build one i have these.........


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Does anyone have a recommendation for a headphone "farm?"  I have about 12-15 headphones that I regularly use, and I have been looking for a way to wall mount them.  Attractive coat hook bars are one option... about four to six per unit, but they leave the headphones out to become dusty and wires to tangle.
  
 A set of pigeonholes, like old-time desks had, but bigger, mounted on the wall might be ideal.  I am looking for plexiglass (clear looks less bulky and displays the headphones better), and it seems that 8" x 8" with 4" depth seems about right. 
  
 Can't find any... current hope is to find a place that sells pre-cut plexiglass in 4" x 8" rectangles and build my own, gluing with acetone.
  
 Any ideas?
  
 Thanks!
  
 (sort of like this, but no need for doors and not a full cube in depth, but half that)...


----------



## JamieMcC

ruthieandjohn said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a headphone "farm?"  I have about 12-15 headphones that I regularly use, and I have been looking for a way to wall mount them.  Attractive coat hook bars are one option... about four to six per unit, but they leave the headphones out to become dusty and wires to tangle.
> 
> A set of pigeonholes, like old-time desks had, but bigger, mounted on the wall might be ideal.  I am looking for plexiglass (clear looks less bulky and displays the headphones better), and it seems that 8" x 8" with 4" depth seems about right.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Try a google image search for shoe organiser or shoe rack it might turn up some options


----------



## JamieMcC

lol looks a easy and inexpensive diy option for headphones some wooden broom handles and a short length of board


----------



## GoldenboyXD

i luvmusic 2 said:


> I don't need to build one i have these.........


 
 Thanks for giving me this idea. I remember i had this similar stand as a gift and was never opened for 5 years! I will just ditch the bird that comes with it. lol


----------



## Danneskjoeld

This thread is amazing, thanks for all the inspiration. After purchasing my HD 600s I wanted them to have a dedicate place to store them. They don't deserve it to be thrown on the table like I did before with my Superlux HD 681. Here is the result:
  

 The materials I used are oak and copper pipes. It took quite some time get all those shapes because I underestimated the hardness of the oak. Nevertheless it was totally worth the effort. I really enjoy the fact that my cans now have an unique tray. Hope you also like it too.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

goldenboyxd said:


> i luvmusic 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need to build one i have these.........
> ...


 
 You can send me the bird.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did not think about the bird when i was making the stand.


----------



## Armaegis

ruthieandjohn said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a headphone "farm?"  I have about 12-15 headphones that I regularly use, and I have been looking for a way to wall mount them.  Attractive coat hook bars are one option... about four to six per unit, but they leave the headphones out to become dusty and wires to tangle.


 
  
 Not DIY unless you count assembly, but Ikea has some decent options at reasonable prices...
 http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10275862/
 http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/living_room/11465/


----------



## sp3llv3xit

danneskjoeld said:


> This thread is amazing, thanks for all the inspiration. After purchasing my HD 600s I wanted them to have a dedicate place to store them. They don't deserve it to be thrown on the table like I did before with my Superlux HD 681. Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> The materials I used are oak and copper pipes. It took quite some time get all those shapes because I underestimated the hardness of the oak. Nevertheless it was totally worth the effort. I really enjoy the fact that my cans now have an unique tray. Hope you also like it too.





Very nice!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Crude form for an IEM and headphone stand in one.  The base is modular which can serve as a portable rig dock.


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## johno99

Wow, I never expected the amazing imagination, creativity and artistry of you all when I went to search for "DIY Headphone Stands". I'm inspired to put my thinking cap on and come up with a design that's more than a basic post. Stay tuned.


----------



## trick

What do you guys think? 

 Drilling into copper is so much Fun!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Another DIY product of an active imagination and an equally active pair of hands.
  
  
[size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
[size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
[size=12.8000001907349px][/size]


----------



## enoyzzaj

trick said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> Drilling into copper is so much Fun!


 
  
 As a beer tap kinda guy, I love it!!!!!


----------



## i luvmusic 2

What happen to the BEER TAP GUY?


----------



## MrEleventy

He just posted before you.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

My bad i was too lazy to look up.


----------



## trick

enoyzzaj said:


> As a beer tap kinda guy, I love it!!!!!


 
  
 Thanks man!  The ones you were making were so awesome, I thought I would do the same


----------



## enoyzzaj

i luvmusic 2 said:


> What happen to the BEER TAP GUY?


 
  
  


mreleventy said:


> He just posted before you.


 
  
  


i luvmusic 2 said:


> My bad i was too lazy to look up.


 
  
  


trick said:


> Thanks man!  The ones you were making were so awesome, I thought I would do the same


 
  
 I'm still here.  House projects are now complete, and I have my taps back out of storage.  Look tomorrow morning for one....


----------



## i luvmusic 2

enoyzzaj said:


> i luvmusic 2 said:
> 
> 
> > What happen to the BEER TAP GUY?
> ...


 
 Glad to hear you're back.....


----------



## goozy

sp3llv3xit said:


> Another DIY product of an active imagination and an equally active pair of hands.
> 
> 
> [size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
> ...


----------



## ruthieandjohn

enoyzzaj said:


> As a beer tap kinda guy, I love it!!!!!


 

 As a guy with 33 headphones, I am looking forward to having nearly 3 dozen taps of beer!!!


----------



## i luvmusic 2

You're a HP hoarder LOL.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Just Kidding.


----------



## enoyzzaj

ruthieandjohn said:


> As a guy with 33 headphones, I am looking forward to having nearly 3 dozen taps of beer!!!


 
  
 I only have a dozen or less headphones, but have 118 beer tap handles.  Looks like I need more headphones....


----------



## enoyzzaj

*It's back.  Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand....*
  
*Enough with this hot weather.*
  
*An 'ice' beer.  Winter can't be too far off....*


----------



## i luvmusic 2

enoyzzaj said:


> *It's back.  Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand....*
> 
> *Enough with this hot weather.*
> 
> *An 'ice' beer.  Winter can't be too far off....*


----------



## Armaegis

I don't drink beer, but as a Canadian I appreciate this


----------



## BCool

I got inspired to attempt my own stand after reading through this thread. Unfortunately being a broke student with no access to tools, I was severely limited in what I could do. That is until I found some Lego when clearing out the attic.
  
 http://i450.photobucket.com/albums/qq226/billith123/2014-09-03123833_zpse29e29ba.jpg


----------



## JacobLee89

bcool said:


> I got inspired to attempt my own stand after reading through this thread. Unfortunately being a broke student with no access to tools, I was severely limited in what I could do. That is until I found some Lego when clearing out the attic.
> 
> http://i450.photobucket.com/albums/qq226/billith123/2014-09-03123833_zpse29e29ba.jpg


 
  
 Cool! I used 100% cellophane tape. Though right now it's got into a colouration that looks like a used condom.


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*
  
*Just a simple green one this morning...*


----------



## i luvmusic 2

enoyzzaj said:


> *Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*
> 
> *Just a simple green one this morning...*


 
 I have this habit of checking this thread every weekend....


----------



## TsukiNick

My Mother had this laying around from Beauty school meet Muffy....



A little creepy but you have to admit it's probably one of the better stands you can use.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

A little CREEPY???????


----------



## BillsonChang007

I definitely don't want them to sit in my room  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Who knows, one day, it might blink itself


----------



## TroyS

Well I intended to build a headphone stand, ended up more of a station.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

tsukinick said:


> My Mother had this laying around from Beauty school meet Muffy....
> 
> 
> 
> A little creepy but you have to admit it's probably one of the better stands you can use.


 

 Your Muffy reminds me of my Dolores, inspired by The Grado Girl that would meet arrivers to the GradoLabs Headphone section of their website.
  

*Grado's Girl... Not Creepy*
  
  
  

*My Dolores... Creepy!!*
  
 I have aspirations of getting many such styrofoam wig stands, painted in unique multi-color patterns and lined up on a shelf.


----------



## TsukiNick

Omg that is way more terrifying than Muffy. I think I'll have my mum redo the makeup and such as it's from the 80s so it's older than me and could use a makeover. She actually looks better with Custom One Pros methinks.



Still creepy as it is it'll keep your headphones in better shape I think and will help with headphones that clamp a bit. I might actually try Muffy for dummy head recordings, I'll just have to figure out some mics to use. I have some recording equipment but just no matching mics.

Honestly I got used to Muffy relatively fast and wouldn't mind having more of these haircutting dummy heads. See if her friends still have theirs and wouldn't mind parting with them, guess they all had names ending and uffy like Duffy, Buffy, etc. haha


----------



## ericfarrell85

Headphone Stand XI:


----------



## ericfarrell85

Also thinking of making a headphone stand similar to an iPad Stand I recently made. I would keep the base the same, but obviously change the top. Any suggestions are of course welcome. 
  
ang


----------



## Armaegis

You guys are getting too fancy in here. Back to basics...
  
 banana stand = $1.50
 pool noodle = $1
  
 Tada!


----------



## i luvmusic 2

Is that HELLO CREEPY?


----------



## blance44

armaegis said:


> You guys are getting too fancy in here. Back to basics...
> 
> banana stand = $1.50
> pool noodle = $1
> ...


 

What headphones are those?


----------



## Armaegis

It's the Enigma, from the maker of the Paradox.
  
 Thread here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/706262/lffs-enigma-new-from-the-maker-of-the-paradox


----------



## blance44

Oh nice! Thanks man!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

troys said:


> Well I intended to build a headphone stand, ended up more of a station.


 
  
 Actually, I am working on something similar to that.  Hahahaha... 
  
  Nice work!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Updated the previous stand with cable loop.
  
  
[size=12.8000001907349px][/size][size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
  
  
  
[size=12.8000001907349px][/size][size=12.8000001907349px][/size]


----------



## nappiguan

Hello, I have been lurking here for quite some time.  It is great to see all of the ideas everyone has.  As I can now post photos I have lots to share.  


 More later, peace.


----------



## Honkytime

nappiguan said:


> Hello, I have been lurking here for quite some time.  It is great to see all of the ideas everyone has.  As I can now post photos I have lots to share.
> 
> 
> More later, peace.


 
 Damn man that's a lot of cans! my girlfriend says i have too many headphones so i showed her your pics and got told to "not get any ideas".


----------



## nappiguan

Bass head nirvana
 JVC sz2000:
 Pad swapping king. Bass is unreal and only tamed by pad replacement. Using xx55 pads. Tried he400 pads, not deep enough. Pads could be deeper and larger  maybe angled?
  
  

 One great headphone.Velour pads added for comfort and increased soundstage.
  

 Pioneer hdj-1000 Gold: One of my first loves. Many mods including attaching copper plate to ball jointholder. New velour pads ordered from China ($7) bring a wider soundstage.


----------



## Jimmy80

What do you think of a stand like this : 
  

 The lamp is fasten with rivet so it has to be drilled out, nothing hard. Another example :  
  

  
 No need for driller here but there is a dubble thick holder in the middle.
  
 The height of them are around 25 cm and cost about $13


----------



## yay101

Plus you could re use the lamp!


----------



## squallkiercosa

Post the link to that lamp.


----------



## Jimmy80

squallkiercosa said:


> Post the link to that lamp.


 
http://www.biltema.se/sv/Bygg/Belysning-och-lampor/Arbetslampa/Halogenstralkastare-med-stativ-46196/
  
 This is in a Swedish store but I belive that this is a common construction of a worklamp so you might find it in a tools store or something like that.
  
 And yes, some miner modifications will have to be done, for example removing the knob and screws and the glue it in place.


----------



## nappiguan

honkytime said:


> Damn man that's a lot of cans! my girlfriend says i have too many headphones so i showed her your pics and got told to "not get any ideas".


 

 Believe me every time I get new headphones
  
 my wife gets something.  Usually shoes or clothes, how boring can you get when there are so many awsome headphones availiable.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

nappiguan said:


> Believe me every time I get new headphones
> 
> my wife gets something.  Usually shoes or clothes, how boring can you get when there are so many awsome headphones availiable.


 
 How about a shiny new headphone box for your wife?  Some of them, like HiFiMAN and Beats, are Quite Impressive!


----------



## ericfarrell85

I'm looking for suggestions for a headphone stand that functionally doubles into something else. Last month I built a stand that also works as a pretty awesome led lamp. Now I'm at a loss. Can someone fill in the blank? 

LED Stand:


----------



## ericfarrell85

Some more stands:


----------



## trick

Does your computer tower sit on your desk?  You could modify the case.  Not the best idea, but you could make a headphone stand + pen cup holder for your desk. 
  
  
Quote:


ericfarrell85 said:


> Some more stands:


 
  
 Did you build all of this? That is some pretty awesome stuff!


----------



## Jimmy80

Hi,
  
 I have now turned this : 
  

  
 Into this : 




  
  
 This is what I did : 
  
  
 1. Remove lightholder (drilling) and other details
 2. Saw of a bit in the middle
 3. Drill new hole for screw in middle
 4. Change the design of the metal structure to get a higher and more stable stand
 5. Filler for middle to hide most of the rough metall and the screw. The filler also acted as extra holder to get a a fixed structure(the screw was not enouth).
 6. Sand it
 7. Clean it
 8. Spray Painted 5 layers with mat black paint.
 9. Mount, feets, softhandle and rubber nubs
  
 This is what I could do while living in an apartment, if I hade more tools like welder it would have been a better end product.


----------



## JamieMcC

Hi Eric nice work, I am envious of your creativity, did I see some of your stands on the MD site recently with some orders
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?  I have a couple of new stands at a rough prototype stage at the moment which are a departure from my normal wooden ones like below and am waiting for some materials to arrive to start putting them together. I have had something in mind along similar lines of the stand with the draw in the base as well.
  
  
  
  
 Keep up the good work mate, I enjoy seeing your creations
  
 Regards Jamie


----------



## ericfarrell85

Thanks Jamie. Coming from you it has truer meaning for me as I am likewise a big fan of yours (I would love to someday have one of your beautiful stands!). As for MD, they reached out to me a few weeks back and wanted to know if I could mass produce the Z stand. Seems pretty good so far, despite the devilish outcries from would-be-woodworkers (for whom everything is easy and who evidently can build anything, but only choose not to  )

Keep em coming Jamie. Can't wait to see the new works finished.


----------



## bdmarion

There's been some great stuff lately--impressive, guys! 
  
 Eric- love that last one--very different design; reminds me of a giraffe!  My daughter has a set of Denons D600s and they'd look great on that one in her room!
  
 Jamie- the finish you put on those is impressive...what do you use?  Gloss poly?  And, I love the wood in that middle one in the second picture.
  
 sp3llv3xit-  All I can say is wow...still wondering exactly how you did that...
  
 I'll contribute something I made a while back-  this one's a lot simpler than what I usually do...the pix are from a post I put up today (trying to sell the HD650s...)


----------



## JamieMcC

Quote:



bdmarion said:


> Jamie- the finish you put on those is impressive...what do you use?  Gloss poly?  And, I love the wood in that middle one in the second picture.
> 
> I'll contribute something I made a while back-  this one's a lot simpler than what I usually do...the pix are from a post I put up today (trying to sell the HD650s...)


 
  
 Thanks I have always liked the look of laminated wood, neat choice of handle for your cable winder.
  
 The timber in the middle one is Spalted Beech. For the finish I use a home brew wipe on Tung oil + varnish mix to seal the wood and enhance the natural colour followed by a automotive clear coat to give a little bit of sheen to the finish.


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand:*


----------



## i luvmusic 2

enoyzzaj said:


> *Sunday morning.  Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand:*


----------



## pagh

Was getting annoyed today of having my headphone and headset laying on my table, computer etc.
 Quick solution - works pretty well, but needs some paint or something.
 Pretty neat with built in storage as well. 

 https://imageshack.com/i/pcCCGmR4j
  
 https://imageshack.com/i/knArmLrWj


----------



## JamieMcC

pagh said:


> Was getting annoyed today of having my headphone and headset laying on my table, computer etc.
> Quick solution - works pretty well, but needs some paint or something.
> Pretty neat with built in storage as well.
> 
> ...


 

 Sweet idea I kind of like it as it is, it has a functional honesty about it. Are you going to cut a slot out of the lid so you can put the cable inside?


----------



## pagh

jamiemcc said:


> Sweet idea I kind of like it as it is, it has a functional honesty about it. Are you going to cut a slot out of the lid so you can put the cable inside?


 
 Thanks 

 Hadn´t really thought about the idea of using the storage for the cable. Hmmm...
 My idea regarding the cable, was to maybe put a hook on the lid, so the cable could hang there.


----------



## Triv1um

The world's most ghetto headphone stand with no extra functionality!




Looks horrific almost to the point that a child made it. But hell, it was free, works and took about 30 mins to make!

Would also like to add, some of the works in here are amazing! I'll make a nice one when I've got some time and resources. (Still won't be a patch on most of these)


----------



## Dopaminer

What are talking about  - `no extra functionality` ? 
  
 You could definitely get a barbeque started with that.


----------



## richsto

My dad paid me a visit, went back to Florida and dusted off his tools.  Made me this beauty out of mahogany for my birthday....


----------



## Argo Duck

^ nice


----------



## 007E

From Ikea GRUNDTAL line.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

007e said:


> From Ikea GRUNDTAL line.


 

 Are those called headphone holders, or are they something else (toilet paper roll holders???) repurposed for holding headphones?  I LIKE 'em!


----------



## 007E

ruthieandjohn said:


> Are those called headphone holders, or are they something else (toilet paper roll holders???) repurposed for holding headphones?  I LIKE 'em!




Yes they are toilet roll holders but they make a perfect headphone mount imo. Even the wife liked the idea.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

007e said:


> Yes they are toilet roll holders but they make a perfect headphone mount imo. Even the wife liked the idea.


 

 Well GREAT!  I have four bathrooms and hence four toilet paper holders.  I can steal them!  Like the guy who stole all the toilet seats at our local police station... the police didn't have a thing to go on


----------



## DCX959

Want to thank you guys for all the ideas, especially the ones of making something out of stuff laying around the house. Here's what I came up with/what it eventually evolved into, don't mind the mess/broken plantronics headset =P.
  
Scrap copper pipe, beautifully... radiused by hand. I can see you think it was machine bent, but you'd be wrong. No seriously about the only part I'm proud of here is the soldering considering there is no fittings in play.








  
However one problem I was running into was the base being as small as it is (hey its all the copper I had) it wasn't very stable. Enter another elegant solution (zip ties & automotive air conditioning pulley.) 




  
The "patina" on the copper is rustoleum hammered finish dark grey








  
  
Some rubber conical washers, regular washers, bolts/nuts to make plugs for the holes(squeezes another conical washer inside pipe forming a seal) and nylon from an old gym bag and walla.


----------



## mamamia88

Fair warning I didn't blow the glass


----------



## zuhayr94

Made this earlier on in the year. Made with pine, acrylic, screws and oil  (thought I'd engrave my name on it too ) 

No power tools but an electric drill used on this, a bit rough but hey

Now got more projects to do with the rest of the wood ....


----------



## cisko

Nice... How did you get the acrylic to stick to the wood?


----------



## zuhayr94

cisko said:


> Nice... How did you get the acrylic to stick to the wood?



I just countersunk and screwed the acrylic into the middle piece of wood on either end. And then glued the angled pieces onto where I screwd the acrylic to cover the screws on the bottom part.the top Part was done similarly but was a bit more complicated ...


----------



## acain

There are some amazing glues out there that dry transparent you could glue wood to anything. I have glued wood to metal with Gorilla glue before.


----------



## acain

I really like how you used cardboard keeping it green and reusing materials.


----------



## acain

Hey Goozi what do you use for the materials it look great almost like Transformers.


----------



## acain

Here is my version of Firestone headphone stand I didn't want to spend $90 and buy one from them. Made from oak board and stainless steel collars.


----------



## acain

Here is another stand for my Grados.I just stared to make my own so the quality isn't that great hopefully I will get better over time.


----------



## Genjisleeps

What do you guys use to hang your headphones? I'm trying to put my headphones on my wall like a display. I only have 3 but i'm about to have 6 so I need to get thinkin quick. heres what I found at wal-mart but all it did was make a hole in my wall and didn't stick.
  

  
  
  
 I've been looking at other stands like a cosmos stand but I have no desk to put it on. so really my wall is my only choice. Any recommendations?


----------



## acain

Try Bed Bath Beyond store or a craft store for some inspiration.


----------



## zuhayr94

What do you guys think is the best finish for unfinished wood between oil and varnish ?? but only in terms of looks, and how well it shows the grain of wood .....


----------



## JamieMcC

zuhayr94 said:


> What do you guys think is the best finish for unfinished wood between oil and varnish ?? but only in terms of looks, and how well it shows the grain of wood .....


 
  
 You can use both in a product called Danish oil. I mix my own version by blending Tung oil and varnish together it can either be left as is or waxed and polished or even coated with a clear lacquer.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

genjisleeps said:


> What do you guys use to hang your headphones? I'm trying to put my headphones on my wall like a display. I only have 3 but i'm about to have 6 so I need to get thinkin quick. heres what I found at wal-mart but all it did was make a hole in my wall and didn't stick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Amazing, Genjisleeps! I JUST an hour ago got two more of those hooks to go with the other two.  I store my eight (yes, 8!) pairs of Grado headphones on just two of these on the back of my office door, each time I add or remove a headphone taking down the entire "river" of eight Grado-thick cords as a unit.  That will up me to two headphones per garment hook unit, or each with its own hook.  Will work great until I fulfill my dreams of adding a GS1000e and/or PS1000 to the Grado family!


----------



## acain

Nice if you ever run out of room ill take some off your hands thought I would offer some help.


----------



## Vixcross

Where do I buy Tower7 headphone stands? please answer because i am looking to buy one


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Oh, goody! I just found out that hooks cost $5 each. Expensive to add, so where should I send those headphones?


----------



## Alex528

Thanks for this thread and everybody who's posting their stands, lots of great ideas!


----------



## chewbroccoli

Quick stand I made a while back from some scraps. bottom is plywood with some spruce around the edges to hide the plys, the hook is some random laminated scrap I had. I drilled a couple holes in the plywood and put some dowels in so you can wrap the cable out of the way if you need. it's meant for 1 pair but you can get 2 on it if you need.


----------



## Honkytime

chewbroccoli said:


> Quick stand I made a while back from some scraps. bottom is plywood with some spruce around the edges to hide the plys, the hook is some random laminated scrap I had. I drilled a couple holes in the plywood and put some dowels in so you can wrap the cable out of the way if you need. it's meant for 1 pair but you can get 2 on it if you need.


 
 Pretty crafty stuff built out those scraps. i like the back round too, it looks like "it really whips the lamas ass"


----------



## Jimmy80

Okay, I have found a even better alternative solution to a headphone.
  

 Price is about 26 EUR here in Sweden and exists in diffrent colors and sizes. The one I looked at above was about the same size as my last submission in this thread.
  
 1. Remove cable roll
 2. Remove plastic nobs
 3. Sand it
 4. Color it in any color
 5. Mount nobs
 6. Mount soft handle to hang headphone on
  
 Buying the correct color(black) from the start will solve a lot of work. The pin in the middle could be used for headphone cable or simple saw it off. Some version even have soft handles mounted from start.
  
 Compared to the one I already built(see erlier post) this will stand better and the design is already correct.


----------



## Genjisleeps

Did some late night wal-mart walkin' to find something to hang the headphones (if I didn't find anything I probably would of gone to bed, bath n' beyond the next day). But I found something that worked with my room, a shoe rack. It displays my shoes and my headphones.,It also expands. This is just something to display on for now. I need to find something that looks amazing and holds everything. If I remember it was $15-$20.


----------



## JamieMcC

.


----------



## ericfarrell85

Somewhere on these forums a person asked why more headphone stands weren't adjustable. I just happened upon that post, but it prompted me to give it a go. After a few prototypes I've settled on this design. Let me know if you dig it. 
  
 *made out of good ol' fashioned red oak for those who care
  
  
  
  

  

 . 
  



 (Duck face *was* what I was going for)


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ericfarrell85 said:


> Somewhere on these forums a person asked why more headphone stands weren't adjustable. I just happened upon that post, but it prompted me to give it a go. After a few prototypes I've settled on this design. Let me know if you dig it.
> 
> *made out of good ol' fashioned red oak for those who care
> 
> ...


 

 My Roomba Robotic Vacuum Cleaner keeps making a beeline for my computer screen, making sensual beeping noises, every time your adjustable headphone appears!


----------



## Genjisleeps

ericfarrell85 said:


> Somewhere on these forums a person asked why more headphone stands weren't adjustable. I just happened upon that post, but it prompted me to give it a go. After a few prototypes I've settled on this design. Let me know if you dig it.
> 
> *made out of good ol' fashioned red oak for those who care
> 
> ...


 
  
 I see your store on etsy and I'm interested but is there anyway we can put some designs ourselves? or are you just into the wooden design? Because I like the wooden design but I would like to add something of a show I always watch daily?


----------



## ericfarrell85

genjisleeps said:


> I see your store on etsy and I'm interested but is there anyway we can put some designs ourselves? or are you just into the wooden design? Because I like the wooden design but I would like to add something of a show I always watch daily?


 
  
 You have an idea? Tell me and I'll tell you what I think .As for a show that you watch, I'm not sure what you have in mind and what this has to do with headphone stands. Just shoot me a PM and let me know what you had in mind.
  
 As for being married to "wooden design", I cheat every now and again. I work with all kinds of materials, but at the end of the day, timberland feels like home.


----------



## acain

Very nice wood work I love the locking handle to adjust it. I am a machinist I made a 11ga stainless steel dinosaur headphone stand then painted it satin dark brown. I cut this out of a piece of 1/6 stainless flat stock on a Mitsubishi 5000 watt nitrogen Laser.


----------



## acain

I meant 1/8 stainless


----------



## BillsonChang007

If you throw it far away will it run there and fetch it for you? 

Good idea design thought!


----------



## Armaegis

acain said:


> Very nice wood work I love the locking handle to adjust it. I am a machinist I made a 11ga stainless steel dinosaur headphone stand then painted it satin dark brown. I cut this out of a piece of 1/6 stainless flat stock on a Mitsubishi 5000 watt nitrogen Laser.


 
  
 Did you make a template from one of those wooden kits?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

ericfarrell85 said:


> Somewhere on these forums a person asked why more headphone stands weren't adjustable. I just happened upon that post, but it prompted me to give it a go. After a few prototypes I've settled on this design. Let me know if you dig it.
> 
> *made out of good ol' fashioned red oak for those who care
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 This is awesome!!


----------



## MattTCG

A wonderful stand has been right in front of my face for many months.


----------



## acain

No template its all programmed into the machine from drawings.


----------



## Baycode

matttcg said:


> A wonderful stand has been right in front of my face for many months.


 
  
 I have been using the same stand approach in my office


----------



## jeffritz

Stole this idea from this forum. Not pretty but very functional.
 The empty one will soon have HD-600's YAY!
 Thanks forum people!


----------



## JamieMcC

jeffritz said:


> Stole this idea from this forum. Not pretty but very functional.
> The empty one will soon have HD-600's YAY!
> Thanks forum people!


 

 Nice looking vintage receiver you have there is it for quadraphonic?


----------



## jeffritz

jamiemcc said:


> Nice looking vintage receiver you have there is it for quadraphonic?


 
 Why thank you.
  
 Its my pride and joy Sansui G-9000. I always tell people that if my house catches fire im only grabbing 2 things, my dog and my Sansui.
 But both coming in at 60 pounds each that will take some doing.
  
 I was using it in a quadrophonic setup but the room its in really isn't setup for it. Nowadays it spends its time pounding music through a pair of polk monitor 70 II floor speakers.
 Got to love the 70's stereo wars. Rated 160 watts per ch but equipment was often underrated then. Would not surprise me if it were much more. Ive never taken it past 60 on the volume from fear of ears bleeding.
  
 Sounds beautiful and looks the part.


----------



## ri-fi

Looking through some old boxes at my parents house, I came up with this frankenstein trophy-headphone stand:
 (I do not yet have image upload privileges *sigh*... so here are links to images in my dropbox)
  
 ***moved images and now links are broken... I will try and fix in the future. to give you an idea I reassembled 4 or 5 old hockey trophies into a cross-shaped headphone stand. Complete with neck-type medals as the cup rests. Took, probably an hour to figure out this was possible, and another hour to make it.***

 This may not appeal to everyone, but I thought it was a pretty good way to up-cycle my old childhood trophies just sitting in a box in the basement of my parent's house. It also saved me 30$+ I can now put aside for more new equipment.


----------



## FrozenPanda

ri-fi said:


> Looking through some old boxes at my parents house, I came up with this frakenstein trophy-headphone stand:
> (I do not yet have image upload privileges *sigh*... so here are links to images in my dropbox)
> 
> With headphones:
> ...


 
 That looks great! Functional and sentimental at the same time.


----------



## BobM

I use this/him


----------



## enoyzzaj

bobm said:


> I use this/him


 
  
 Nipper!
  
 Hmmmm....looks like I'm going to have to get some extra headphones for mine:


----------



## Honkytime

enoyzzaj said:


> Nipper!
> 
> Hmmmm....looks like I'm going to have to get some extra headphones for mine:


 
 Interesting never new that was that dogs name till now, I learned some thing new today. I had a dog named nipper when i grew up and we called him that for the same reason.he liked to nip at your legs when he was a pup. Made for some awkward moments at a park thou, bunch of Asians  thought i was talking to them and wanted to beat me for calling my dog.


----------



## acain

Those cans are to big for your dog get him some custom in ears.


----------



## DutchGFX

I still want the CNC or AI files for an Omega stand to CNC lol


----------



## chewbroccoli

The dogs inspired me! I couldn't get a third pair of headphones onto my stand and Mr. Potatoehead was just sitting on my desk. now he's jammin, though a little bit short to be a stormtrooper


----------



## WHertz

Built several of these - costs: 0.00 - all multiplex leftovers


----------



## i luvmusic 2

whertz said:


> Built several of these - costs: 0.00 - all multiplex leftovers


 
 That is actually nice and simple.


----------



## WHertz

i luvmusic 2 said:


> That is actually nice and simple.


 

 Thx. Meanwhile I changed the curbs of the arch to matte black finish - looks even nicer...don't have a pic yet, though


----------



## Aevi

i ordered these after lurking this thread www.amazon.com/Black-Velvet-Necklace-Jewelry-Display/dp/B003C7EGRQ
  
 cheap enough to give em a shot


----------



## i luvmusic 2

I don't think if it is stable enough to hold one headphone the base look shorter than the top bar,i could be wrong.


----------



## Aevi

I had the same concern, but it turned out okay. $13 well spent imo


----------



## rschoi75

Hey guys, 
 This is my first post here in the DIY section. I tried to search the thread for this idea (206 pages is a long read), and only found a few similar type stands, so I figured I'd post up my custom-ish headphone stand made from a desk lamp. I say "ish" because it's amazingly easy to do. To be honest, your wallet does most of the work by buying the lamp. If you have an existing one (like I did), then I guess it costs you nothing! The key is to find a lamp with a strong neck and heavy base. In general, gooseneck lamps will work best. 
  
 The Lamp: Hampton Bay 20-1/2" Brushed Nickel Gooseneck Desk lamp 
 * This particular one is nice since the base is heavy (3+ lbs/1.4 kg), and the neck is pretty strong. I think it could handle pretty much any headphone and is certainly tall enough.
  
Steps: 
 1) Detach the lamp shade from the neck. It should be pretty straight forward if you have a precision screwdriver set and a few wrenches. 
 2) Pull out the wire from inside the lamp. If you can't pull it out, cut it as short as close as possible to the neck. 
 3) Neck cover/tip. I used a random rubber stopper/nubbin that I found in my tool box to make the end of the neck look clean. Another option would be a proper size Cap Nut to match the threading on the neck. 
 4) Act like you worked really hard, and then enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## vixsomnis

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2jhrd4qhf8f06dc/IMG_20141110_182253.jpg?dl=0
 https://www.dropbox.com/s/xurn6fbq9vy64d4/IMG_20141110_183057.jpg?dl=0
  
 Sorry I can't embed (new account and all that). It's also my profile pic.
  
 This is a pretty versatile solution, surprisingly. Very sturdy, and the rounded mesh doesn't dig into the headband at all. I was going to purchase a stand from Amazon, but I realized I didn't have the table space. This worked out nicely.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Modular stand and dap base.


----------



## acain

sp3llv3xit said:


> Modular stand and dap base.




That is freaking AWSOME what kind of materials is that made of?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

acain said:


> That is freaking AWSOME what kind of materials is that made of?





Wood, primarily, with glass and steel bolts.


----------



## Honkytime

sp3llv3xit said:


> Modular stand and dap base.


 
 Your work never stops to amaze me. Keep up the good work. the vertebrae one is still my fav thou that thing is off the hook.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

honkytime said:


> Your work never stops to amaze me. Keep up the good work. the vertebrae one is still my fav thou that thing is off the hook.





Thanks!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

[size=13.3333330154419px][/size]
  
  

  
[size=13.3333330154419px][/size]


----------



## JacobLee89

sp3llv3xit said:


> [size=13.3333330154419px][/size]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm really curious as to what happens to your other stands. Surely you don't have the legendary bag of holding to store all those stands.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

jacoblee89 said:


> I'm really curious as to what happens to your other stands. Surely you don't have the legendary bag of holding to store all those stands.


 


 Actually, there are only 2 stands left in my home.  Sold most of them.


----------



## linglingjr

sp3llv3xit said:


> Actually, there are only 2 stands left in my home.  Sold most of them.


 
 Where do you sell them? Etsy?  I just found some familiar looking creations from another member of this thread:
 https://www.etsy.com/shop/WoodWarmth?section_id=15219605


----------



## sp3llv3xit

linglingjr said:


> Where do you sell them? Etsy?  I just found some familiar looking creations from another member of this thread:
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/WoodWarmth?section_id=15219605




Oh i sell them directly through email and private messaging inquiries. I still consider myself an amateur.


----------



## BillsonChang007

sp3llv3xit said:


> Oh i sell them directly through email and private messaging inquiries. I still consider myself an amateur.




What is professional to you? Seriously.


----------



## linglingjr

How much do you usually get for one of them? Just curious. You could totally sell them on a site like etsy if you wanted to.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

billsonchang007 said:


> What is professional to you? Seriously.


 


 Hi Billson,
  
 A professional would, first and foremost, be doing this for a living. Secondly, his process would probably begin with profit in mind and the systematic production may then follow that path leading to a fattening of the bottomline.  I don't.  My creative ideogenesis begins with me seeing an object or material that I find interesting.  A shape, a space on an empty wall, a personal necessity.  Thus, in this regard, I am a mere weekend DIYer at best.

[size=13.3333330154419px][/size]
  
 [size=13.3333330154419px][/size]

 I saw a space on the wall near my bedroom workstation.  I decided to fill it with file organizers. I challenge myself to make one that does not look like a conventional run-of-the-mill file organizers.

 Parkinson's Law best describes my approach to making headphone stands.  Work expands to fill the time allotted for its completion.  In my case, it is to eradicate ennui and boredom.  

 When friends and acquaintances ask for them, I do them.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

linglingjr said:


> How much do you usually get for one of them? Just curious. You could totally sell them on a site like etsy if you wanted to.


 
  
 Thanks for the suggestion, linglingjr.  

 I may consider that just for fun.  Though between running a family business and a wife to attend to, I don't see myself giving it too much time.  One order at a time is all that I can squeeze out.  Besides, this hobby of ours is so demanding.  Not only must we devote time to listen to music critically, we must also find time to read about new products and reviews online!

 Heck, with this much devoted to this hobby, I find myself dreaming about headphones in my sleep!


----------



## JacobLee89

sp3llv3xit said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, linglingjr.
> 
> I may consider that just for fun.  Though between running a family business and a wife to attend to, I don't see myself giving it too much time.  One order at a time is all that I can squeeze out.  Besides, this hobby of ours is so demanding.  Not only must we devote time to listen to music critically, we must also find time to read about new products and reviews online!
> 
> Heck, with this much devoted to this hobby, I find myself dreaming about headphones in my sleep!


 

 oh hello zere.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

A more subdued color scheme.  

 Frees up my desktop space too.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Here's a crazier setup.

 It does however, prime the Hugo for either full-sized headphone desktop listening (RCA to Woo Audio) or IEM enjoyment.


----------



## enoyzzaj

sp3llv3xit said:


> Hi Billson,
> 
> A professional would, first and foremost, be doing this for a living. Secondly, his process would probably begin with profit in mind and the systematic production may then follow that path leading to a fattening of the bottomline.  I don't.  My creative ideogenesis begins with me seeing an object or material that I find interesting.  A shape, a space on an empty wall, a personal necessity.  Thus, in this regard, I am a mere weekend DIYer at best.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
_Pleasure in the job puts perfection in the work._
  
Aristotle


----------



## sp3llv3xit

enoyzzaj said:


> _Pleasure in the job puts perfection in the work._
> 
> Aristotle


 
  
  
 Thanks, enoyzzaj.  The about sums up the pleasure I derive from working with metal and wood.


----------



## Honkytime

billsonchang007 said:


> What is professional to you? Seriously.


 
 i have been a mechanic for over 20 years now and still consider myself an amateur. You can never stop learning in life.


----------



## BillsonChang007

honkytime said:


> i have been a mechanic for over 20 years not and still consider myself an amateur. You can never stop learning in life.




True as well


----------



## axeltow

spe3llv3xit and WoodWarmth have made me want to learn the art of manipulating wood. Unfortunately there are no courses for people that want to take it up as a hobby where I live
  
 Any ideas where to start?


----------



## Honkytime

axeltow said:


> spe3llv3xit and WoodWarmth have made me want to learn the art of manipulating wood. Unfortunately there are no courses for people that want to take it up as a hobby where I live
> 
> Any ideas where to start?


 
 you can start in your own house. you just need the tools to start and the will to start a project. just buy things as you can afford them and try that's all it takes.


----------



## acain

sp3llv3xit said:


> Here's a crazier setup.
> 
> 
> It does however, prime the Hugo for either full-sized headphone desktop listening (RCA to Woo Audio) or IEM enjoyment.




What is your actual profession, not to be nosey but your very creative. I love how you blend all the corners of the wood together so it looks like it was made of a solid piece. All the different angles and radiuses are so smooth. You could jus tmake modern art and sell it great job.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

acain said:


> What is your actual profession, not to be nosey but your very creative. I love how you blend all the corners of the wood together so it looks like it was made of a solid piece. All the different angles and radiuses are so smooth. You could jus tmake modern art and sell it great job.


 



 Thanks.  Hahaha... I am an accountant by training but I run a family enterprise that ships and peddles hardware materials (nuts and bolts) to the far-flung provinces of Mindanao (southern Philippines).

 These wood works are my way of giving form to the things in my mind.


----------



## enoyzzaj

*Sunday morning.  Been busy with renovations.  *
  
*Time for the "Tap Handle of the Week" headphone stand.*
  
*This one reminds me what time it is.......*


----------



## axeltow

honkytime said:


> you can start in your own house. you just need the tools to start and the will to start a project. just buy things as you can afford them and try that's all it takes.


 
  
 Cheers! I think the first project can be a Headphone Stand


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Sending this to a friend (and a client) tomorrow.  To the degree that I find this a tremendously challenging wood work, I hope he finds it just as fun assembling and putting it up on his table as a headphone stand.


----------



## acain

sp3llv3xit said:


> Sending this to a friend (and a client) tomorrow.  To the degree that I find this a tremendously challenging wood work, I hope he finds it just as fun assembling and putting it up on his table as a headphone stand.




Another work of art great attention to detail. Do you cut the wood with a CNC router?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

acain said:


> Another work of art great attention to detail. Do you cut the wood with a CNC router?





No. All done by hand and a power sander.


----------



## acain

sp3llv3xit said:


> No. All done by hand and a power sander.




wow that must be very time consuming


----------



## sp3llv3xit

acain said:


> wow that must be very time consuming





About 2 weeks to complete.


----------



## JacobLee89

sp3llv3xit said:


> About 2 weeks to complete.


 
  
 I'm wondering if a dremel would help the process. I've been meaning to get one for a while.
  
 That and a small belt sander could do wonders for many small projects.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

jacoblee89 said:


> I'm wondering if a dremel would help the process. I've been meaning to get one for a while.
> 
> That and a small belt sander could do wonders for many small projects.


 



 I think I may also get one in January.


----------



## acain

Dremals are great I use one all the time. Theres so many different attachments.


----------



## pinkrage

So I needed a headphone stand but don't want to have it on my desk taking up space...
 Found some table clamp-stands that costs way too much and decided to make a cheap 1.
 Didn't need it to look presentable since its for private use.
  
 Items used: 1 x old clothes hanger, blue tape, 1 x Velcro tape, 2 x knitting needles (just added support), filter sponges (from my aquarium filter), cable ties,1 x cloth lying around.
 Took me around 10min to make this.
 Lets hope it holds. Will definitely improve it at some point, but it does what it does for now.
  
From under the table.
  
From the top.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Hugo cradle and small headphones stand for a crazy friend in this crazy hobby.


----------



## ericfarrell85

Great stand, as always SP3!
  
 This is far from being a favorite of mine, but still worth the post I feel. Better things to come.


----------



## Pirakaphile

Now that I have more than one headphone, and nowhere to put one of em (I have the Grado in the drawer.. Sorry..), so I'll definitely be checking up in here for ideas and help. I've done a bit of woodwork, but nothing very small. Big things like bookcases and doors and removable window frames. Hopefully I can scrounge materials together and get something interesting (or functional) built.
  
 Edit.
  
 I also have a lot of experience with LEGOs. Ideas are forming now, I'm in big trouble if I skip homework and chores in favor of experimenting with LEGO headphone stand building..


----------



## acain

ericfarrell85 said:


> Great stand, as always SP3!
> 
> This is far from being a favorite of mine, but still worth the post I feel. Better things to come.


 
  
 Nice work I can work with metal but wood just doesn't go well with me.


----------



## axeltow

pirakaphile said:


> Now that I have more than one headphone, and nowhere to put one of em (I have the Grado in the drawer.. Sorry..), so I'll definitely be checking up in here for ideas and help. I've done a bit of woodwork, but nothing very small. Big things like bookcases and doors and removable window frames. Hopefully I can scrounge materials together and get something interesting (or functional) built.
> 
> Edit.
> 
> I also have a lot of experience with LEGOs. Ideas are forming now, I'm in big trouble if I skip homework and chores in favor of experimenting with LEGO headphone stand building..


 
  
 I don't have much access to the outside web at work but head-fi is one of those websites that are allowed. When I have no work, I tend to go backwards page by page and check the different stands. I am sure that I saw some LEGO stands somewhere.
  
 @Eric I love your stands and this one is nice too!


----------



## DutchGFX

On the right side of this page, towards the upper third, there is a gallery of pictures. Click "view all" and you can scroll through all the images posted in the thread.
  

  
 See it in the top right?


----------



## Desertblood

Not remotely close to what Eric did, but this is my hand crafted stand for two headphones, complete with pegs for wires.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

desertblood said:


> Not remotely close to what Eric did, but this is my hand crafted stand for two headphones, complete with pegs for wires.


 
 Very nice, Simple but functional i like it.


----------



## Prod

Finally decided to build me a headphone stand and it turned out pretty good for my first build. Haven't sanded or painted it yet so it's not completely finished but here it is in its current state.


----------



## acain

Nice cant wait to see it done.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

Now there is a competition between the pics few post above.Who have the most wood CUTS. 
  
 Well done!


----------



## LxJLthr

Nothing earth shattering, but I found my bubble head doll at work to be an excellent stand


----------



## MrEleventy

Very suitable when you think about all the Benjamins we throw into our hobby.


----------



## krazyxazn

Using Spatulaorama guide and a few others I created another rendition of the DIY Ikea stand. However used 6" legs, Ikea cutting board, and plumbing insulation foam.


----------



## axeltow

krazyxazn said:


> Using Spatulaorama guide and a few others I created another rendition of the DIY Ikea stand. However used 6" legs, Ikea cutting board, and plumbing insulation foam.


 
  
 Great idea using the cutting board. It took me a while to figure out what base to use when I did mine.


----------



## harlw

Working on one to hold two sets but not take up too much room on my desk, I'll post pics when I'm done. Making it out of hard maple.


----------



## derek1ee

My first attempt, materials from home depot, took my about 30 minutes and a full day to let danish oil to dry.


----------



## hifi nub

It has been a couple years since I have posted my DIY HP stand.
  
 2014.

  
 2011 when I first built it. You can see the dust above pic.


----------



## Shaffer

I use an antique valet.


----------



## gremlinsky

Hi there - I'm trying to locate a stencil for the cardboard headphone stand - the one made out of layers of corrugated cardboard.
  
 I've had a search through the listings but can't find what I need.
  
 Can anyone help?
  
 Graham.


----------



## Genjisleeps

Hey guys got any suggestions for wall mounts? I'm using hooks from wal-mart but since I'm renting a house I don't want to damage the house more than it already is. And making nail holes in a house I dont own might not help much. Got any suggestions?


----------



## JamieMcC

genjisleeps said:


> Hey guys got any suggestions for wall mounts? I'm using hooks from wal-mart but since I'm renting a house I don't want to damage the house more than it already is. And making nail holes in a house I dont own might not help much. Got any suggestions?


 
  
 What about something like a Gopro suction camera mount?
  
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=sink+plunger+on+wall&rlz=1T4ADRA_enGB429GB430&biw=1607&bih=720&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=26qnVMv-CoqrUcylgJgL&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&dpr=0.85#tbm=isch&q=gopro+suction+cup+mount


----------



## luberconn

i use a key/coat wall hangar.   i wish i got a pic of the whole thing.  the bottom has a shelf that i keep my UE heaphone pouch, TTPOD box and another box full of tips in.


----------



## Defyant

Knocked this up over the weekend for the PC setup.  Not every ones cuppa understandably.  Made on the cheap from scraps from the local perspex shop's bin.  The base was some sort of off cut so just routed the edges the sides are just cut bent and sanded. 
  
 Added a front socket so i can hot swap headphones for gaming or hifi and power to the led is supplied from pc usb.
  
 was a bit of fun to make and might do another for the main stereo 
  
 Cheers.


----------



## DutchGFX

Welcome to Head-Fi, and try to edit your post so we can see your images


----------



## yvfed1

Here's my crude wall-mount solutions, all made from scrap


----------



## luberconn

defyant said:


> Knocked this up over the weekend for the PC setup.  Not every ones cuppa understandably.  Made on the cheap from scraps from the local perspex shop's bin.  The base was some sort of off cut so just routed the edges the sides are just cut bent and sanded.
> 
> Added a front socket so i can hot swap headphones for gaming or hifi and power to the led is supplied from pc usb.
> 
> ...


 
  
 very cool.  i just saw your bucket.  make me some headlights for my '04 Wrx.


----------



## goozy

Here's some wood for my Woodies


----------



## JamieMcC

How are you liking the Sex amp with the ATH W1000X ?


goozy said:


> Here's some wood for my Woodies


----------



## panooch2648

> Knocked this up over the weekend for the PC setup.  Not every ones cuppa understandably.  Made on the cheap from scraps from the local perspex shop's bin.  The base was some sort of off cut so just routed the edges the sides are just cut bent and sanded.
> 
> Added a front socket so i can hot swap headphones for gaming or hifi and power to the led is supplied from pc usb.
> 
> was a bit of fun to make and might do another for the main stereo


 
  
 Hey, I like it. Did you heat your material up with a heat gun for the bends?


----------



## goozy

I'm no expert Jamie but I know what I like and me likey this combo a lot! Feeding the SEX with a Modi.


----------



## JamieMcC

goozy said:


> I'm no expert Jamie but I know what I like and me likey this combo a lot! Feeding the SEX with a Modi.


 

 I enjoyed the sound of the ATH W000X when I had them  but found the pads and wing headband harder to live with and sold them on prior to owning the Sex so never had a chance to see how they paired I suspect it is a very nice match.  Current cans T1's are just superb out of the Sex.


----------



## goozy

I think that any decent cans will pair up nicely with the SEX. I've only had it together for just over a month and I'm very impressed with it!


----------



## axeltow

goozy woozy!! i get a woodasm from your woody setup


----------



## Defyant

dutchgfx said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi, and try to edit your post so we can see your images


 
  
 Ty  i think there is a post count before i upld pics
  


luberconn said:


> very cool.  i just saw your bucket.  make me some headlights for my '04 Wrx.


 
  
 Ty ty nice car the 04's   moving away from headlights onto some new projects 


panooch2648 said:


> Hey, I like it. Did you heat your material up with a heat gun for the bends?


 
 Cheers  yup just a good o'l heat gun a jig saw sandpaper and glue and a bit of soldering.
  
  
  
 might have a stab at another this weekend for the  main stereo, the son has also just put in an order for stand to hold his  gaming head sets!


----------



## Anddrej

1h working with wood, plastic and hdd


----------



## ipdtt

anddrej said:


> 1h working with wood, plastic and hdd


 

 Man that is nice work.


----------



## BillsonChang007

anddrej said:


> 1h working with wood, plastic and hdd


 
 nice work!!!


----------



## Anddrej

Thank you guys


----------



## i luvmusic 2

NICE!


----------



## goozy

Always some good ideas here.


----------



## ericfarrell85

Was watching a documentary on fish and Hammerhead Sharks and got the urge to put something together.


----------



## acain

Nice stand now watch a show on dinasours


----------



## bigalila

My bedroom rig.  DT880 on the stand I crafted for it and my mini Schiit stack.


----------



## JamieMcC

bigalila said:


> My bedroom rig.  DT880 on the stand I crafted for it and my mini Schiit stack.


 

 Very nice


----------



## holco

My DIY solution for the HD650 with some carbon 20mm tube.


----------



## ericfarrell85

Ha, old news. d-saurs were 6 months ago.


----------



## dablockhead

data:<;base64,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****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
 work in progress


----------



## Dukei

ericfarrell85 said:


> Ha, old news. d-saurs were 6 months ago.


 
 I like the idea of having a place to wind up the cable.
 Nice!


----------



## thebasso

HI, I'm a first timer here. I was so inspired that I went to Home Depot and came up with this. It's all 1" PVC spray painted to mach the pipe insulation used for cushion. I think it has an industrialized look.


----------



## thebasso




----------



## ipdtt

I like it!!!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

ericfarrell85 said:


> Ha, old news. d-saurs were 6 months ago.





I love this design!


----------



## teejmiller

ericfarrell85 said:


> Great stand, as always SP3!
> 
> This is far from being a favorite of mine, but still worth the post I feel. Better things to come.


 
 Wow, this is awesome! Wish I could afford it!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

It feels so good when a client/friend appreciates your work.
  
 Here's one from a client in Singapore.  


 Hugo display stand.

 Vertebrae headphone stand.


----------



## vilasman

Dumb question. For those of you who have headphones that come in a nice case, like my VMODA and especially if they travel with you every day, back and forth to work and such...do you still lust and strive for the ultimate headphone stand?


----------



## ericfarrell85

Just a simple little stand, but elegant enough.


----------



## Defyant

sp3llv3xit said:


> It feels so good when a client/friend appreciates your work.
> 
> Here's one from a client in Singapore.
> 
> ...


 
  
   Have to agree you *sp3llv3xit   A*  mate seen my qik night light stand and i had to build him one as well, without the added electronics and remote jack but he was still very happy. Its a good feeling to have your work appreciated and used.


vilasman said:


> Dumb question. For those of you who have headphones that come in a nice case, like my VMODA and especially if they travel with you every day, back and forth to work and such...do you still lust and strive for the ultimate headphone stand?


 
  
 I was happy with my case until i found this thread and seen some of the amazing works of art.  I honestly cant believe i had not had this idea before. Then the competitive edge kicks in and you start calling on all your skills and resources to come up with an original idea


----------



## tmact1

Finally found my perfect fit!


----------



## ericfarrell85

Had some leftover red and white oak and free couple of hours. Looks better in reality though, as I cannot seem to capture it with good photographs.
  
 Headphone Stand XXI


----------



## Defyant

Loving the diversity with materials  wish i could work with wood as well as  you guys do and  *sp3llv3xit everything you do mate is a work of art *
  
  
 Added some mesh to tone down the night light a bit and add a touch of industrial - ness 
  
  
 Working on a small diy amp that will sit in the middle section.


----------



## acain

Thats really cool is that plastic?


----------



## i luvmusic 2

That remind me of my stolen boat stabilizer 
  
 Nice work BTW!


----------



## Defyant

acain said:


> Thats really cool is that plastic?


 
  
  
 TY mate  yep literally just scraps of perspex from the local plexy shop bin cut to shape and  bent using a heat gun.
  


i luvmusic 2 said:


> That remind me of my stolen boat stabilizer
> 
> Nice work BTW!


 
 Ben Lexcen  style  sorry to hear about your loss man, i just goog'd boat stabilizers and got lesson in design!
  
 Cheers.
  
  
 Spent the morning knocking this one up   i call it the  Li'l Scorpion.
  
 all fab'd again from scrap plex and some parts from Jaycar. 
  
 Running a little 5v cmoy amp powered by usb.  Built for my  PX 100's for late night bed work.
  
 I'll upgrade the amp to a diy DAC/Amp down the track and add a power LED to the front panel.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

> i luvmusic 2 said:
> 
> 
> > That remind me of my stolen boat stabilizer
> ...


 
 Yeah F'ng bastards stole it........
  
 It's nice to see people using RECYCLED MATERIALS i too i used recycled materials.
  
 Well done Congrats!
  
 Recycled Transformer used to hold my tube adapters.

 The bottom case is a recycled Hard drive case gutted and turn it into power module.

  
 My old DIY Stand.................


----------



## AMG workshop

Hi,
 After i got enough inspiration of this thread ,here is mine:
http://amgworkshop.com/diy-headphone-stand/
 http://amgworkshop.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/DIY-headphone-stand-32.jpg
 http://amgworkshop.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/DIY-headphone-stand-31.jpg
 http://amgworkshop.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/DIY-headphone-stand-0.jpg
 http://amgworkshop.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/DIY-headphone-stand-18.jpg
 http://amgworkshop.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/DIY-headphone-stand-28.jpg
 I made this holder quickly because i have two headphones, and i am in the middle of making another stand but this one will be bended metal road with some wood , anyway i will post it when i finish it


----------



## sp3llv3xit

defyant said:


> TY mate  yep literally just scraps of perspex from the local plexy shop bin cut to shape and  bent using a heat gun.
> 
> Ben Lexcen  style  sorry to hear about your loss man, i just goog'd boat stabilizers and got lesson in design!
> 
> ...


 



 Now that is sickeningly awesome!

 I salivate at the thought of having it on my table!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

defyant said:


> Loving the diversity with materials  wish i could work with wood as well as  you guys do and  *sp3llv3xit everything you do mate is a work of art *
> 
> 
> Added some mesh to tone down the night light a bit and add a touch of industrial - ness
> ...


 
 Love the design.  And that slit for the amp is very creative!


----------



## linglingjr

Why are people so inclined to slap apple stickers on things?  The Yamaha one I can understand.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

linglingjr said:


> Why are people so inclined to slap apple stickers on things?  The Yamaha one I can understand.


 
 WHAT is your PROBLEM with the APPLE STICKER??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## GREQ




----------



## ericfarrell85

Got tired of headphone stands and put together a very, very simple headphone hanger. More elaborate versions to follow.


----------



## linglingjr

i luvmusic 2 said:


> WHAT is your PROBLEM with the APPLE STICKER??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 
 I've NEVER been a FAN of APPLE, but on a TRANSFORMER holding two TUBES  THINK it's COMPLETELY irrelevant AND out OF place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericfarrell85

Am I missing something? Who gives a rats ass about stickers, let alone those that belong to someone else.


----------



## DingoSmuggler

ericfarrell85 said:


> Am I missing something? Who gives a rats ass about stickers, let alone those that belong to someone else.


 
 to win at internets, clearly


----------



## Defyant

*i luvmusic 2  cheers mate ty , the trans with tubes is cool and note stands look awsome too mate *
  
  
  
*sp3llv3xit Cheers mate comming from you i take in high regard *
  
  
*ericfarrell85   WOW mate just spent some time over on your web page you truly are a master craftsman and artist *
  
  
*I recon it's time to get this thread back on track *
  
  
*Prolly the last one i'll make...... for this week   For my son's mate, he liked the Scorpion but wanted something a little smaller but still with and amp for his PX200's*
  
*I came up with this, Call it the "Stinger" .  Again just using a small cMoy 9v amp the housing is a 6 dollar jaycar unit slightly modded. We have ordered another 5v usb cMoy so he can run the unit from his pc.*
  
*Again the plex is some matt black scraps cut drilled heated and bent to shape.*
  
*I actually dont want to let it go  kinda like the design for myself.*
  
  

  

  
  

  

  

  
  

  
  

  
  

  

  
  

  
  

  
  
  
 Cheers


----------



## i luvmusic 2

defyant said:


> *i luvmusic 2  cheers mate ty , the trans with tubes is cool and note stands look awsome too mate *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That looks really nice...... and like what *ericfarrell85*  said who gives a rats ass about stickers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thank You!


----------



## i luvmusic 2

ericfarrell85 said:


> Got tired of headphone stands and put together a very, very simple headphone hanger. More elaborate versions to follow.


 
 Nice very simple!


----------



## acain

Nice I need to make a wall mounted headphone hook running out of space. I also need to come up with some kind of display rack or something for all my iem's I have a ton of them.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

ericfarrell85 said:


>


 
  
  


ericfarrell85 said:


>


 
  
  


acain said:


> Nice I need to make a wall mounted headphone hook running out of space. I also need to come up with some kind of display rack or something for all my iem's I have a ton of them.


 
 Those pics above should work for you.


----------



## MarkG

I had some scraps of mahogany laying around that I put to use and finished it with some home brewed 2 pound cut shellac.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

markg said:


> I had some scraps of mahogany laying around that I put to use and finished it with some home brewed 2 pound cut shellac.


 
 That is nice!


----------



## MarkG

Thanks


----------



## axeltow

home brewed? o_0? wat?
  
 looking good though!


----------



## ericfarrell85

My favorite headphone stand to date. Pictures don't do it justice  Following the application of stain, it'll look immeasurably improved.
  
 Took apart a night light and found a few of those air bubbled glass things in the house. A real b*%ch to build, but worth the effort.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

ericfarrell85 said:


> My favorite headphone stand to date. Pictures don't do it justice  Following the application of stain, it'll look immeasurably improved.
> 
> Took apart a night light and found a few of those air bubbled glass things in the house. A real b*%ch to build, but worth the effort.


 
 I really like this very nice!


----------



## acain

ericfarrell85 said:


> My favorite headphone stand to date. Pictures don't do it justice  Following the application of stain, it'll look immeasurably improved.
> 
> Took apart a night light and found a few of those air bubbled glass things in the house. A real b*%ch to build, but worth the effort.


 

 That's awesome if you just look at the top it looks like the Chevy symbol.


----------



## Defyant

Love the fusion of old and new school materials


----------



## ericfarrell85

Just some stained pics. A lot more to come.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

ericfarrell85 said:


> Just some stained pics. A lot more to come.


 
 WOW!That looks even better............


----------



## ericfarrell85

i luvmusic 2 said:


> WOW!That looks even better............


 
  
 Thanks, but I don't like it. I used to love this stain, but lately I'm beginning to dislike it. It has a sort of dirty look, which makes it difficult to photograph. I do appreciate the kind comments though 
  
 I'll be focusing on headphone stands + amps from here on. Something more elaborate than the one I did earlier. Seems we all have transportable setups nowadays.


----------



## acain

Now you need to make a tablet stand to match nice work!!


----------



## MarkG

axeltow said:


> home brewed? o_0? wat?
> 
> looking good though!


 

 Home brew


----------



## axeltow

ahaaa...i see. quite interesting.
  
 Eric, great work once again!


----------



## ulfar

not nearly as impressive as most other contributions, but here's my stand. the materials cost me around $5, and it took me roughly 4 hours to finish. oak, stainless and aluminum.
 now, if i could only get some nice headphones to hang...


----------



## blance44

ulfar said:


> not nearly as impressive as most other contributions, but here's my stand. the materials cost me around $5, and it took me roughly 4 hours to finish. oak, stainless and aluminum.
> now, if i could only get some nice headphones to hang...


 
 Beautiful work! I'd like to see some headphones sitting atop it!


----------



## ericfarrell85

Nice work 
  
 Someone asked me if I can build them a headphone stand with room for their little Schitt stack. I don't have the Magni/Modi, so used some of my stuff just for illustrative purposes. Nothing crazy, just simple and elegant.


----------



## matthewh133

That's fantastic Eric. How long did that take you?


----------



## ericfarrell85

matthewh133 said:


> That's fantastic Eric. How long did that take you?




This was was simple, so not too long. 45 minutes on a slow day, 30 on a good day I guess. Some of the others I made took upwards of 3-4 hours though, so it really depends on the design.


----------



## ulfar

blance44 said:


> Beautiful work! I'd like to see some headphones sitting atop it!


 
  
 here it is with my pro80s for reference. i made a base from slate, but i find the aluminum looks nicer. 
  
  

 stunning


----------



## cdeviney

*My Budget Listening Station*
  
 Motorola Xoom Tablet with Zoogue Case
  
 Document/Copy Holder/Stand
 (or a bookend would work)
  
 Shure SRH440 Headphone
  
 ARTcessories HeadAmp4
  
 Sansa Fuze with Velcro
  
 1" Diameter Pipe Foam


----------



## cdeviney

Choose a tall/slender bottle so the head band doesn't stretch out.
  
 Replace original contents with water and food dye.
  
 Add a little bleach to prevent microbial growth.


----------



## babysitter5

Some local East Texas White Tail Antler and Mesquite Wood Base to hold a few. Wood and Antlers could be painted to match your office. Could build for you if needed.


----------



## Baycode

ulfar said:


> not nearly as impressive as most other contributions, but here's my stand. the materials cost me around $5, and it took me roughly 4 hours to finish. oak, stainless and aluminum.
> now, if i could only get some nice headphones to hang...


 
  
 Good idea   I really like the minimalistic look.
  
 I have many of these rods lying in the basement. Will give a try later...
  
 Thanks for sharing the idea!


----------



## i luvmusic 2

cdeviney said:


> Choose a tall/slender bottle so the head band doesn't stretch out.
> 
> Replace original contents with water and food dye.
> 
> Add a little bleach to prevent microbial growth.


 
 Funny you did that and i did this...


----------



## JamieMcC

Great taste in Vodka


----------



## i luvmusic 2

I know how dangerous to run wires like that but that is how i hook up a tube if i want to know how it sound in my systems and if i like the sound of that particular tube/s then i build the proper adapter/s.WARNING DON'T DO IT IT'S DANGEROUS specially  ALCOHOL is involved.


----------



## ericfarrell85

Looking for a new idea for a headphone stand. Headphone Stand + Amp/Dac, +Phone, + Tablet + lights + cabinet for miscellaneous -- all done (or determined as not worth doing).. Now, the most important project, a stand that settles the dust issue is definitely on my mind, but what after?? Anyone have any ideas? A practical (and hopefully profitable) headphone stand + _______, that to this point hasn't been tackled. 

This place has always been a wellspring of inspiration for me. Surely the well hasn't dried up.


----------



## acain

i luvmusic 2 said:


> I know how dangerous to run wires like that but that is how i hook up a tube if i want to know how it sound in my systems and if i like the sound of that particular tube/s then i build the proper adapter/s.WARNING DON'T DO IT IT'S DANGEROUS specially  ALCOHOL is involved.


 

 Alcohol makes it fun though. Theres one problem all the bottles look full.


----------



## Defyant

acain said:


> Alcohol makes it fun though. Theres one problem all the bottles look full.


 
 Im a beer myself and you never see a full stubbie round here 
  
  
  
 A quick one for the son's gaming headset and music. Cut from a single sheet of 8mm  white plex with a clear notch to hold the tablet and a hook on the rear for the cable.


----------



## acain

defyant said:


> Im a beer myself and you never see a full stubbie round here
> 
> 
> 
> A quick one for the son's gaming headset and music. Cut from a single sheet of 8mm  white plex with a clear notch to hold the tablet and a hook on the rear for the cable.




Nice set up.


----------



## Don Lehrer

I dream a lot, so bear with me, I would like to have an all-in-one solution: an standing desk with room for my audio station (Schiit stuff), place for computer and working stuff (pens and booklets) and something to hold my headphones. I have a couple of headphones and iems and would like to have them all within arm´s reach maybe a couple of drawers?That would be something!


----------



## i luvmusic 2

acain said:


> i luvmusic 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I know how dangerous to run wires like that but that is how i hook up a tube if i want to know how it sound in my systems and if i like the sound of that particular tube/s then i build the proper adapter/s.WARNING DON'T DO IT IT'S DANGEROUS specially  ALCOHOL is involved.
> ...


 
 In that picture and it didn't last that long to be emptied.


----------



## Math-ECU

Ghetto-Fab PVC Stand!


----------



## chuckwheat

math-ecu said:


> Ghetto-Fab PVC Stand!


 
 i love it! 
 I think i'll make one myself once I get the HD650s to keep the ultrasones and the senns side by side ^_^ gotta love germany


----------



## cdeviney

math-ecu said:


> Ghetto-Fab PVC Stand!


 
  
 I really like it.
  
 Would spray paint stick?


----------



## Math-ECU

cdeviney said:


> I really like it.
> 
> Would spray paint stick?




Yes...just make sure it adheres to pvc..should say on can.


----------



## Defyant

Nothing special this time just something simple for the main stereo.
  
 First thought was to leave it clear but decided the frosted look blended better.
  
 Clear
  
  
  

  
  

  
  

  
  
  
 Frosted (using 800wd)


----------



## acain

defyant said:


> Nothing special this time just something simple for the main stereo.
> 
> First thought was to leave it clear but decided the frosted look blended better.
> 
> ...


 

 I like it better frosted nice stand, did you bead blast it to frost it.


----------



## linglingjr

math-ecu said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It doesn't get mor DIY than that!
  


defyant said:


> Nothing special this time just something simple for the main stereo.
> 
> First thought was to leave it clear but decided the frosted look blended better.
> 
> ...


 
 That looks amazing frosted, I remember trying the same thing in highschool and I never got that nice of a result.


----------



## phauszzie

Well, here is my DIY stand: 

  
 and with some headphones on top:

  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 It was 3D printed using PLA filament and filled with lead shot to weigh it down.  Printing time was ~9-10 hours.  This is actually my second design, my first design was an omega shaped design, but it would have taken over 24 hours to print 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 EDIT: Made photos smaller.


----------



## linglingjr

Dang... I don't know, maybe filament got cheaper, but that would have been a very expensive stand, even with low/no infill.  Filling it with lead is smart.  That's why I don't use a headphone stand - it's easier to just set them down on a desk.  
  
 EDIT: I have to ask about those HD6xx headband pads on the HD800s.  Is your head too small for them or something?  I notice the audeze yolks are at their tiniest setting too.


----------



## phauszzie

Filament isn't that bad, it can be had for ~20-30 USD a roll and lead was ~2.5 USD/lb. 
  
 As for the pads, I just wanted extra cushion on the HD800s and the LCD-2s were set at the smallest just for the picture


----------



## ericfarrell85

Got something very interesting in the pipeline. My big concern lately was dust getting into some of the vintages. I've had to take my HE60 apart in the past for this reason. The SR009, HP1000 and Qualia can also get a little wonky. So for the past 3 months I've been mulling on a stand that sits in an enclosed environment and slides out when needed. Couldn't figure it out until yesterday, when I built the unit. Final version and pics in a couple of days.


----------



## Defyant

linglingjr said:


> It doesn't get mor DIY than that!
> 
> That looks amazing frosted, I remember trying the same thing in highschool and I never got that nice of a result.


 
  
  
 Cheers mate tyvm  good old 800 wet and dry does the trick perfect
  


phauszzie said:


> Well, here is my DIY stand:
> 
> 
> and with some headphones on top:
> ...


 
  
  
 When i first seen this stand i thought it was painted craft wood, nice looking stand and very envious of your can collection 
  
 not sure what to think about the keyboard tho...
  


ericfarrell85 said:


> Got something very interesting in the pipeline. My big concern lately was dust getting into some of the vintages. I've had to take my HE60 apart in the past for this reason. The SR009, HP1000 and Qualia can also get a little wonky. So for the past 3 months I've been mulling on a stand that sits in an enclosed environment and slides out when needed. Couldn't figure it out until yesterday, when I built the unit. Final version and pics in a couple of days.


 
  
 That sounds like  a great idea cant wait to see some pics


----------



## phauszzie

defyant said:


> When i first seen this stand i thought it was painted craft wood, nice looking stand and very envious of your can collection
> 
> not sure what to think about the keyboard tho...


 
 I'm pretty sure you're not envious of my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and hey! The keyboard is great yo, it's an IBM 1987 Model M with buckling springs (I may or may not have put some colored keycaps on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!


----------



## ericfarrell85

As many of you know I have made a lot of headphone stands (nearing 30 by my count). Some have been hits and others misses, but this one I am really proud of. My goal was to make this stand as one makes a piece of furniture. So, no gimmicks, just carpentry. It definitely resolves the dust problem, which represents the Black Plague in our headphone hobby. This version is 90% complete. It is only missing the LED lights, which for myself at least is the cherry on top. Hope you guys like it


----------



## Defyant

ericfarrell85 said:


> As many of you know I have made a lot of headphone stands (nearing 30 by my count). Some have been hits and others misses, but this one I am really proud of. My goal was to make this stand as one makes a piece of furniture. So, no gimmicks, just carpentry. It definitely resolves the dust problem, which represents the Black Plague in our headphone hobby. This version is 90% complete. It is only missing the LED lights, which for myself at least is the cherry on top. Hope you guys like it





>





>





> Im gobsmacked! that's very very cool


----------



## Defyant

phauszzie said:


> I'm pretty sure you're not envious of my wallet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 My son just walked by and i showed him the pic, he goes "wow that's a ibm model M best mechanical kb ever made dad"....  now im envious of your KB too now


----------



## Sennyboy

ericfarrell85 said:


> As many of you know I have made a lot of headphone stands (nearing 30 by my count). Some have been hits and others misses, but this one I am really proud of. My goal was to make this stand as one makes a piece of furniture. So, no gimmicks, just carpentry. It definitely resolves the dust problem, which represents the Black Plague in our headphone hobby. This version is 90% complete. It is only missing the LED lights, which for myself at least is the cherry on top. Hope you guys like it


 
 What an amazing job!


----------



## acain

That is the nicest headphone stand I have ever seen, I would like to see you make the same one with a carrying handle.


----------



## cdeviney

ericfarrell85-
  
 A work of art!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phauszzie

Defyant Best part is i got it for free 

ericfarrell85 Wow, that is quite amazing!


----------



## ericfarrell85

Thanks to all for the kind words. It's a little disappointing that there are no options to enclose your headphones. I mean, realistically, if you have an Orpheus or an R10 or an original Stax Omega, products that are no longer viable candidates for service, would you really run the risk of keeping them out in the open, exposed 24/7? Or would you keep them locked up in their boxes and all the tedium that entails. It's silly in a way that these questions even have to be asked, when considering the cost. 

Anyway, when I get the chance my next model will probably be a roll top design and serve the same function.


----------



## cdeviney

Waterproof, dustproof, portable headphone enclosure.
  




  




  
Works for cameras too !


----------



## phauszzie

cdeviney too bad it's not shock proof


----------



## cdeviney

cdeviney said:


> Waterproof, dustproof, portable headphone enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


phauszzie said:


> @cdeviney too bad it's not shock proof


 
  
Bubble wrap envelopes...


----------



## babysitter5

I like it very very much Great work!!!


----------



## cdeviney

Or.....waterproof, dust-proof, fire-proof, earthquake-proof but not very portable.
  
 https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=807&q=bubble+wrap+envelope&oq=bubble+wrap+envelope&gs_l=img.3..0j0i5l3j0i24l6.2232.10234.0.10528.20.19.0.1.1.0.268.2880.0j11j4.15.0.msedr...0...1ac.1.62.img..4.16.2873.LzlbcCJ_Pt4#tbm=isch&q=fire+safe


----------



## ipdtt

"Or.....waterproof, dust-proof, fire-proof, earthquake-proof but not very portable."

  



  



  




  
 ~D


----------



## BigBadWulf

My Sennheiserblade  I just bent a Ultraviolettblade, added a magnet and a barbell weight.


----------



## gideon228

Dammit I was brilliant! But then I realised I'm stupid haha. I had this great idea to use female mannequin heads. One for each of my five headphones. Make each one unique and sexy in her own way. Put them all next to each other wearing my headphones on a display shelf with my gear. It would look great. I was onto something big.
 Then I realised that over time my headphones would lose their clamping force. Oh well time to think of my next not so brilliant idea


----------



## i luvmusic 2

Heads are CREEPY...........


----------



## Defyant

i luvmusic 2 said:


> Heads are CREEPY...........


 
 Tell me about it!


----------



## i luvmusic 2

Those heads are not for me they freak me out


----------



## JamieMcC

i luvmusic 2 said:


> Those heads are not for me they freak me out


 
  
 And me


----------



## acain

I need to build an over head display cabinet with glass doors to fit like 8 pairs of head phones and a bottom drawer for all my iem's. Hopefully I the next couple of weeks my only problem is I usually don't work with wood that much so it could turn out to be  bunch of fire wood. I can work with metal but wood is less forgiving.


----------



## Zashoomin

acain said:


> I need to build an over head display cabinet with glass doors to fit like 8 pairs of head phones and a bottom drawer for all my iem's. Hopefully I the next couple of weeks my only problem is I usually don't work with wood that much so it could turn out to be  bunch of fire wood. I can work with metal but wood is less forgiving.


 
 Don't worry wood is very forgiving.  In a pinch it will bend to your will and can always use a hammer if you get really frustrated  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  In all seriousness though measure 2 to 5 times, cut once.  Once you cut there is no going back.


----------



## JacobLee89

zashoomin said:


> Don't worry wood is very forgiving.  In a pinch it will bend to your will and can always use a hammer if you get really frustrated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 For me, I always cut lengths slightly longer than necessary, and drill holes slightly smaller than required.
  
 Because it's easier to shorten long things, and expand small holes.
  
 That and the finishing process is also another way to shape/shorten parts.


----------



## oslovian

Easter experiment
  
 Found a piece of drift wood by the beach together with an old rusty wire.
 Also had two pieces of glass from an old telephone pole laying in the shed, and the rest was just putting them together
  
 Kind of liked the look (didn't find any drift wood to use for base just now, perhaps I'll replace it after I find some)


----------



## i luvmusic 2

oslovian said:


> Easter experiment
> 
> Found a piece of drift wood by the beach together with an old rusty wire.
> Also had two pieces of glass from an old telephone pole laying in the shed, and the rest was just putting them together
> ...


 
 Cool,Are those Isolator?


----------



## bigalila

oslovian said:


> Easter experiment
> 
> Found a piece of drift wood by the beach together with an old rusty wire.
> Also had two pieces of glass from an old telephone pole laying in the shed, and the rest was just putting them together
> ...


 
 Nice work!


----------



## linglingjr

oslovian said:


> Easter experiment
> 
> Found a piece of drift wood by the beach together with an old rusty wire.
> Also had two pieces of glass from an old telephone pole laying in the shed, and the rest was just putting them together
> ...


 
 Looks awesome.  Absolutely perfect with the look that the audezes have.  Well... The old audezes at least.


----------



## acain

I love the natural texture of drift wood nice work.


----------



## acain

Here is my first stand made from wood nothing special  but it serves it's purpose.


----------



## blance44

I like it! Simple but elegant.


----------



## acain

Thanks I really need to build a display case with doors I have way to many headphones and iem's


----------



## blance44

That would be awesome!!! After I finish building my desk, I was going to built something just like that! I was thinking something along the lines of this:

 Then I'd add some glass doors to close them in.


----------



## acain

My plan was something with a round peg whole and a small pole that holds the headphone that I can remove and transfer it to another stand out of the case onto my desk.


----------



## Defyant

Another weekend another stand or 2........
  
  
 This ones to celebrate my new 650 acquisition 
  

  
  

  

  
  

  
  

  

  
 A simple one for fun using off cuts from off cuts


----------



## i luvmusic 2

NICE..............


----------



## acain

I love the black one with the edges not polished looks nice, you could sell them on ebay.


----------



## acain

My stand made from scrap wood it's only my 2nd wood stand that I have built with very limited amount of woodworking tool, so I keep it simple as possible. One day I will have to get a router and table saw, the only power tools I have are a chop saw, drill press, and a vertical band saw.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

acain said:


> My stand made from scrap wood it's only my 2nd wood stand that I have built with very limited amount of woodworking tool, so I keep it simple as possible. One day I will have to get a router and table saw, the only power tools I have are a chop saw, drill press, and a vertical band saw.


 
  Holy schiit a while back i built similar to yours minus the cradle and the cross rod is longer on one side so it can hold 3 HP on the left and 1 HP on the right i drilled series of holes on the base and the post to hold some of the Tubes that i often used for my amps but i end up scraping it not a good idea to hold both tubes and HP i often knocked the tube each time i grabbed  the HP next time i will double the base or used a thicker board so the tube holes are deeper and make it a bit higher..
  I like yours better nicely done.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 You can do a lot with that Band saw something like the one in the pic i cut those freehand with my jigsaw i wish i have the band saw.


----------



## acain

i luvmusic 2 said:


> Holy schiit a while back i built similar to yours minus the cradle and the cross rod is longer on one side so it can hold 3 HP on the left and 1 HP on the right i drilled series of holes on the base and the post to hold some of the Tubes that i often used for my amps but i end up scraping it not a good idea to hold both tubes and HP i often knocked the tube each time i grabbed  the HP next time i will double the base or used a thicker board so the tube holes are deeper and make it a bit higher..
> I like yours better nicely done.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice I like that a lot not with my band saw I have a really small one and the blade just flexes to the left and right unless I go really really slow. It's just a pain in the butt is that just white pine your using for wood?


----------



## acain

Now you need to build a headphone stand with a shelf for your tube amps.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

acain said:


> Now you need to build a headphone stand with a shelf for your tube amps.


 
 Yeah i thought about it.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

acain said:


> i luvmusic 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy schiit a while back i built similar to yours minus the cradle and the cross rod is longer on one side so it can hold 3 HP on the left and 1 HP on the right i drilled series of holes on the base and the post to hold some of the Tubes that i often used for my amps but i end up scraping it not a good idea to hold both tubes and HP i often knocked the tube each time i grabbed  the HP next time i will double the base or used a thicker board so the tube holes are deeper and make it a bit higher..
> ...


 
 Did you tighten the blade(don't over tightened the blade)?
 Laminated PINE SHELVING from Home Dep@t they are inexpensive.


----------



## acain

i luvmusic 2 said:


> Did you tighten the blade(don't over tightened the blade)?
> Laminated PINE SHELVING from Home Dep@t they are inexpensive.


 

 That could be the problem the blade being too tight never thought about it thanks.


----------



## evanhindra

Anyone have a suggestion/example for a headphone stand that can accommodate 4 or more cans?


----------



## i luvmusic 2

acain said:


>


 
  
  


evanhindra said:


> Anyone have a suggestion/example for a headphone stand that can accommodate 4 or more cans?


 
 Stand by Acain(PICS above)I've done it before just make the Top Rod/Cross Rod longer on one side or both it should be fine.


----------



## MattTCG




----------



## blance44

acain said:


> My plan was something with a round peg whole and a small pole that holds the headphone that I can remove and transfer it to another stand out of the case onto my desk.


 
 Nice, I have a lot of gear so that shelving system would work really nicely for me.


----------



## Defyant

I wasn't really happy with the last stand i made , wanted some thing  that complimented the 650's better.  So added some matching mesh.
  
 Also a prototype for the next one


----------



## acain

defyant said:


> I wasn't really happy with the last stand i made , wanted some thing  that complimented the 650's better.  So added some matching mesh.
> 
> Also a prototype for the next one


 
 The mesh looks really good with them, it would look really cool if you put led light under the mesh.


----------



## Defyant

acain said:


> The mesh looks really good with them, it would look really cool if you put led light under the mesh.


 
 Cheers mate ty  
  
 That stand is the prototype to test the mesh and plex look, next one will be the cool one


----------



## ericfarrell85

Defyant, 
  
 I like that last one. Good work 
  
 Here is a small variation on a stand I built a while back. Just added some cable wraps and improved some finer details:


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Beautiful efforts, the angular, modern and slightly steampunk wood stand, and the sleek futuristic mesh accented stand, love them both. Great ways to arrive at a similar purpose through completely different methods. I'd love to see an LED accent in Defyant's as well


----------



## i luvmusic 2

They are all nice looking stand.


----------



## Apocalypse Ant

Hi, I love those, and (personally) I don't care if it fits 1 pair of headphones/headsets in there, it looks awesome!
 The thing is, have you got a blog or a video explaining how you made those? 
 Cheers! And well done! They really do look great!


----------



## chuckwheat

defyant said:


> I wasn't really happy with the last stand i made , wanted some thing  that complimented the 650's better.  So added some matching mesh.
> 
> Also a prototype for the next one


 

 Where'd you get that meshy stuff?


----------



## Defyant

apocalypse ant said:


> Hi, I love those, and (personally) I don't care if it fits 1 pair of headphones/headsets in there, it looks awesome!
> The thing is, have you got a blog or a video explaining how you made those?
> Cheers! And well done! They really do look great!


 
  
 Theres a few more pics here mate, i should really so a proper worklog but where to post it here?
  
http://s5.photobucket.com/user/Defyantmods/library/DIY%20Headphone%20stand%206?sort=4&page=1
  


chuckwheat said:


> Where'd you get that meshy stuff?


 
  
 Old car speaker grills  i take the chance to collect em when i can been using them for years on PC case mods.
  

  
 i make a qik jig or diy press to get the shape
  

  
  

  
  
 then a bit of a trim and  done


----------



## chuckwheat

defyant said:


> Theres a few more pics here mate, i should really so a proper worklog but where to post it here?
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/user/Defyantmods/library/DIY%20Headphone%20stand%206?sort=4&page=1
> 
> ...



brilliant! Thanks


----------



## i luvmusic 2

defyant said:


> apocalypse ant said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I love those, and (personally) I don't care if it fits 1 pair of headphones/headsets in there, it looks awesome!
> ...


 
 This is the same process to make a car grills.


----------



## acain

Nice work how did you cut the acrylic a router


----------



## Defyant

Cheers guys 
  
  
 Quote:


acain said:


> Nice work how did you cut the acrylic a router


 
 Cheers mate all cutting is done with a jig saw and a hobby saw.  Weldon persplex glue to stick everthing together and edges are polished by flame or 800 wet and dry and then some cutting compound for the shine.  Angled edges are done with a small edger/router/


----------



## ericfarrell85

Not quite a headphone stand, but still something I'm proud of and one of my favorite projects. I have long wanted an iPad stand that tilts, rotates and has an attachable keyboard stand. After months of experimenting I came up with this:


----------



## acain

ericfarrell85 said:


> Not quite a headphone stand, but still something I'm proud of and one of my favorite projects. I have long wanted an iPad stand that tilts, rotates and has an attachable keyboard stand. After months of experimenting I came up with this:




That is beautiful nice work can the tablet come out.


----------



## ericfarrell85

acain said:


> That is beautiful nice work can the tablet come out.


 
  
 No, once in, trapped forever more 
  
 I've been hammered with requests for iPads that "lock" in place, specifically for business use. So, this way locks and is removed by two screws. It would be easy enough to make this stand open, with two walls, rather than four. Something like this:


----------



## linglingjr

Those ipad stands are beautiful.  If you get an old laptop display and an LCD controller you could make a really awesome wood monitor with a bezel as thin as you wanted using the same idea.


----------



## HiCZoK

Ohh just discovered that thread !
  
 Any ideas on the design for Brainwavz hm5 stand ?
 I have all the tools and electric tools needed + I was working as a carpenter for 2 years (like 8 years ago) and carpentry was my hobby for some time, So I can just do what I want.
  
 What about Y shaped stand with hook for wire or something ?
  
 edit: hmmmm to think about it... 
 I have unfinished hand model... but it requires hellish amounts of work
 http://s82.photobucket.com/user/HiCZoK/media/Reka.gif.html?sort=3&o=155
 also some of the things I've made from scratch some years ago
  
 I still have a 1by1 meter plexiglass panel which I've made this little heart from. MAybe I could use that
 http://s82.photobucket.com/user/HiCZoK/media/DSC00174.jpg.html?sort=3&o=146


----------



## engineerd3d

I built this headphone stand. I should say I designed it. My 3d printer printed it. Its specifically designed for my monoprice headphones. Its serving me well. There is a transverse hole that holds two separate coiled cables. 3.5mm jacks into it. Its also open source for those of you who may want to make your own. Download it here -> https://www.youmagine.com/designs/headphone-stand
  
 Its free, as in air free. No strings attached. No branding etc.
  

  
  

  
 If for some reason you guys are interested in my other hobies, this is my blog. http://engineerd3d.ddns.net/
  
 Happy listening.


----------



## HiCZoK

Thats pretty cool !
  
 My project is kinda starting too loook like a thing. Far from finished and very inspired by last few pages  really like ericfarrell85 work. I don't have all tools and quality wood tho.
  
 I have rather limited tools, knowledge and time... so did this today in 3 hours. The hole in the front was to be used for cable. but thats now not such a good idea 
  
 And... isn't it too big ?


----------



## acain

engineerd3d said:


> I built this headphone stand. I should say I designed it. My 3d printer printed it. Its specifically designed for my monoprice headphones. Its serving me well. There is a transverse hole that holds two separate coiled cables. 3.5mm jacks into it. Its also open source for those of you who may want to make your own. Download it here -> https://www.youmagine.com/designs/headphone-stand
> 
> Its free, as in air free. No strings attached. No branding etc.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice how long did it take to print? It's crazy who would have ever thought you could print 3D objects at home, I remember when CD's first came out and it really wasn't that long ago. It still amazes me how technology evolves so fast.


----------



## engineerd3d

It took about 3 or 4 hours to print. 20min to design. Much faster than shipping. No sanding or clean up necessary either. Total cost in electric and plastic around $3 bux..... I wanted a headphone stand for a long time. I finally built one. Planning on doing a 3d printed speaker at some point.


----------



## ericfarrell85

hiczok said:


>




That's not bad at all, even when compared with the original  Good work.


----------



## HiCZoK

Thanks. I will do a second one or work some more on this. I need to make a stand smaller. Now it's a bit too long


----------



## JamieMcC

I was checking out the KLUTZ DESIGN CanCans on Massdrop earlier I really like the shape but seriously how they have the neck to charge  $219.99 for some laminated together softwood? With a rather mediocre stain job is beyond me.  Crazy what a bit of clever branding can do.


----------



## acain

jamiemcc said:


> I was checking out the KLUTZ DESIGN CanCans on Massdrop earlier I really like the shape but seriously how they have the neck to charge  $219.99 for some laminated together softwood? With a rather mediocre stain job is beyond me.  Crazy what a bit of clever branding can do.


 

 I saw this also in MassDrop it's a rip off I would rather make one for the price. I run a CNC Electric CO2 Laser at work I am drew up a stainless steel headphone stand, hopefully the programmer can do some programming for me with out the bosses knowing. I am friends with the night shift boss so I will have him cut me out a crap load of them and send them through are deburring machines. Now I just have to find an Electroplating Company or have them chrome dipped hopefully I can find a cheap one.


----------



## MrEleventy

jamiemcc said:


> I was checking out the KLUTZ DESIGN CanCans on Massdrop earlier I really like the shape but seriously how they have the neck to charge  $219.99 for some laminated together softwood? With a rather mediocre stain job is beyond me.  Crazy what a bit of clever branding can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snipped


What gets me is that the stand's MSRP is $280, but they couldn't be bothered to laser or engrave their logo into the base. Instead, it's a fracking sticker.


----------



## acain

mreleventy said:


> What gets me is that the stand's MSRP is $280, but they couldn't be bothered to laser or engrave their logo into the base. Instead, it's a fracking sticker.




Wow that's crazy they are just ripping people off, I wonder how many people really buy them.


----------



## blance44

Well Tyll has multiple of those stands.


----------



## acain

Yeah he does they were probably sent to him for free .


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Best commercial headphone stand I've seen so far.

 http://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=pmhs


----------



## acain

That is nice with a place to wrap your cord and it's not priced to high.


----------



## HiCZoK

ericfarrell85 said:


> That's not bad at all, even when compared with the original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So I went ahead and made version 2.0 !
  
 This time made properly with wood pins, glue, precise grinding. Stand is oak and main part is pine. it is nicely elevated with rubber feet to fit e10k 
  
 Old version on the right, in the first image. Took apart for for measurements.


  

  

 Really happy with results. Maybe v3.0 will be made from darker wood


----------



## acain

Decided to draw up a headphone stand during my lunch, it's going to be 2 parts with collars connecting them. I am going to laser them out of 304 stainless steel when I have free machine time. The first drawing is a rough one and the second one was generated from CAD now I just need time to machine it.


----------



## JustinTX83

Holy craaaap! You're the Defyant that used to trick out the old HP pc cases with plexiglass insanity. I loved your mods!
  
 Quote:


defyant said:


> Old car speaker grills  i take the chance to collect em when i can been using them for years on PC case mods.


----------



## Defyant

justintx83 said:


>


 
 Wow that was a long time ago  cheers mate ty


----------



## acain

So here it is my 304 stainless stand, getting quotes having some Electroplated to a mirror finish. The best part is it took me 36 seconds to laser 1 part out.


----------



## axeltow

Wow, that looks nice. I love how you people have access to such machinery and could stuff like that.
  
 Btw, what is actually on top holding the headphone? Could that steel damage it ?


----------



## acain

There is a rubber tube cut and slid over it.


----------



## JamieMcC

So far so good


----------



## JamieMcC

My current DIY stand


----------



## acain

jamiemcc said:


> My current DIY stand


 

 Is that real carbon fiber rod? Ether way its nice.


----------



## acain

jamiemcc said:


> So far so good


 

 That is really cool how did you trim it out with a band saw.


----------



## JamieMcC

acain said:


> Is that real carbon fiber rod? Ether way its nice.


 
  
 Yes its real carbon fibre tube made in a closed two part bladder mould to get the shape, I work with carbon fibre a fair bit in my day job. Generally its just to expensive to mess about with for little projects. Its not only the cost of the material but also the amount of hours that are required to achieve a good part with a nice finish are high. 
  
  

  

  

  
  
 Quote:


acain said:


> That is really cool how did you trim it out with a band saw.


 

 Yep band saw and lots of elbow grease sanding. Its still at work at the moment I will post a pic or two with the cans on when I bring it home later.


----------



## acain

jamiemcc said:


> Yes its real carbon fibre tube made in a closed two part bladder mould to get the shape, I work with carbon fibre a fair bit in my day job. Generally its just to expensive to mess about with for little projects. Its not only the cost of the material but also the amount of hours that are required to achieve a good part with a nice finish are high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Great work I love carbon fiber, I though of using it a couple times but with premade sheets.


----------



## JamieMcC

acain said:


> Great work I love carbon fiber, I though of using it a couple times but with premade sheets.


 
  
 If your application is not  cosmetic ie anything structural be very careful about buying premade flat sheets its often low quality carbon made with the cheap resin or even in some cases imitation black dyed glass fibre.
  
 Here is a rough basic difference in price
  
 Black glass fibre imitation around $4 a sqm   the real thing mid grade (not aero rated) $45 a sqm (you need roughly 3 x 1 sqm meter  layers to give a sheet 1mm in thickness.
 El cheapo polyester resin $2 a kg and the resin I use is a premium epoxy which costs about $40 a kg


----------



## acain

Thanks for the info


----------



## chuckwheat

I'm working on it XD
  
 designed a simple one.
 But i made the Schiit stack from scratch, that was fun 
 Using Sketchup
  
 I went and got some walnut wood today. Gonna make it tomorrow. I might put some leather on the top bar to make it softer on the headphone head bands


----------



## Skoobs

acain said:


> So here it is my 304 stainless stand, getting quotes having some Electroplated to a mirror finish. The best part is it took me 36 seconds to laser 1 part out.


 
  
  
 Looks awesome!
  
 you need to 69 those "L"s though; you are wasting a lot of material.


----------



## acain

skoobs said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> you need to 69 those "L"s though; you are wasting a lot of material.


 

 It's all scrap pieces I didn't have time to nest them, since I am doing it at work and in between jobs. But I use the extra for small parts.


----------



## Billheiser

Industrial retro-ish kinda.  Steampunk style?
 Galvanized plumbing pipes.


----------



## acain

Nice I use pipe to make lamps and it paints really nice.


----------



## Billheiser

acain said:


> Nice I use pipe to make lamps and it paints really nice.


 

 Cool.  I'm going to try copper next.  With solder-less joints and caps, so no discoloration from flux and solder.


----------



## GreenMachine

I've spent so much time looking over this thread and drooling over fantastic works of art that, with a little extra nudge from a friend, I felt I might give make a stand a shot! It's not even close to being done but I'm to excited to not share the idea and what it looks like at the moment.
  
 This is my first time ever working with wood that wasn't a 2x4 in my highschool shop class. A black cherry was recently removed from my yard and I kept a ton of it for firewood for my dad (bleh... I hate burning beautiful cherry especially since I have friends who would make beautiful pieces out of the wood) and any abstract pieces and logs way too large to deal with I saved for my friend who is a master carpenter.
  
 He got me onto the idea of trying to create my own stand so today I started! I'm all about using the natural look of the wood and shaping the stand around the way the limb is shaped. My amp will sit on the flat top, the headphone will hang off of the side that goes up to the left. The limb will be trimmed down and shaped to hold the headphones and I'm trying to figure out some way to use the rest of the limb to make a shelf on the right side for the DAC (trying to implement the broken limb on the right into the shelf). Hopefully the bark stays on it after I spent some time today removing all the lose pieces with a chisel. Thankfully my friend will help me out and once the wood has dried a decent amount (still going to carve and cut it fresh and let natural cracks form) I'll be able to get it finished!
  
 Fingers crossed that it'll turn out well.


----------



## acain

greenmachine said:


> I've spent so much time looking over this thread and drooling over fantastic works of art that, with a little extra nudge from a friend, I felt I might give make a stand a shot! It's not even close to being done but I'm to excited to not share the idea and what it looks like at the moment.
> 
> This is my first time ever working with wood that wasn't a 2x4 in my highschool shop class. A black cherry was recently removed from my yard and I kept a ton of it for firewood for my dad (bleh... I hate burning beautiful cherry especially since I have friends who would make beautiful pieces out of the wood) and any abstract pieces and logs way too large to deal with I saved for my friend who is a master carpenter.
> 
> ...


 

 Holy crap that's a big limb can't wait to see it. You took on a big project my friend.


----------



## GreenMachine

Haha, it is a good hunk of wood! The base is around 6 inches at the top, 8 at the bottom, and the branch is 4ish across. Pretty solid but small enough to work. Hope it turns out well!


----------



## IronKnees

I am the only one ?


----------



## chuckwheat

chuckwheat said:


> I'm working on it XD
> 
> designed a simple one.
> But i made the Schiit stack from scratch, that was fun
> ...


 

 Wood finish is drying!


----------



## acain

Nice cant wait to see it finished


----------



## IronKnees

Me too


----------



## Oregonian

Not my creation but bought it from another member.  Clever of him - had some aluminum parts laying around and put this together.  Oh, and I have it for sale...............


----------



## ericfarrell85

oregonian said:


> Not my creation but bought it from another member.  Clever of him - had some aluminum parts laying around and put this together.  Oh, and I have it for sale...............




A heads up you may be receiving a message from Amos if he spots it. Selling a DIY product for profit is taboo around these parts (even if it wasn't you who made it).


----------



## ericfarrell85

Small variation on another stand I made earlier:


----------



## dorino

Snazzy stands. I'm still using styrofoam mannequin heads, like (literally) those used for displaying hats. Decoupage them with something interesting and glue or otherwise stick them to something heavy (a base) so they don't fall over.
  
 It works well. Less DIY and more crafty.


----------



## dorino

chuckwheat said:


> Wood finish is drying!


 

 You must have been bored to model your stack in the CAD program when you could have just drawn a rectangle x by y and extruded by z, where z is the height of the stack and, in practice, be getting the same thing.


----------



## dorino

hiczok said:


> So I went ahead and made version 2.0 !
> 
> This time made properly with wood pins, glue, precise grinding. Stand is oak and main part is pine. it is nicely elevated with rubber feet to fit e10k
> 
> ...


 

 You could try staining it for a darker finish, instead of a different wood.


----------



## HiCZoK

I've did that using dark brow wood mordant and totally ruined it by adding too many coatings with spray gun  Now it's all silver because I've sprayed it too much.
 v 3.0 it is then...


----------



## chuckwheat

dorino said:


> You must have been bored to model your stack in the CAD program when you could have just drawn a rectangle x by y and extruded by z, where z is the height of the stack and, in practice, be getting the same thing.


yes i was bored. And it was fun. Now I have virtual schiit


----------



## acain

Mass producing them so I never need to buy a headphone stand again lol. I sent some out to be electroplated next I am going to cut some out of aluminum and get some anodized.


----------



## chuckwheat

chuckwheat said:


> I'm working on it XD
> 
> designed a simple one.
> But i made the Schiit stack from scratch, that was fun
> ...


 
  
  


chuckwheat said:


> Wood finish is drying!


 
 Done!
 From concept to reality.
  
 Plz enjoy my photo spam:


----------



## acain

Nice I really like the dark walnut.


----------



## acain

Here are some painted.


----------



## acain

I can't stop using paracord I used it on the stands above and decided to put it on this other stand I made, it looks nicer then the foam I had on it.


----------



## linglingjr

chuckwheat said:


> Done!
> From concept to reality.
> 
> Plz enjoy my photo spam:
> ...


 
 It's super simple and one of 1,000 wood stands on here, but that color and finish goes awesome with the schiit stack.  Nice job!


----------



## JamieMcC

This one is slightly thinner than my last wood stand but weighs in at a solid 3kg! Also experimented with some pearl paint to which I added  a tiny pinch of deep blue metal flake! Not enough to notice straight off but when you look close or as your angle of view changes you get a little sparkle come through.  Its hard to capture the effect with the camera but I am quiet pleased how it came out.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

acain said:


> Mass producing them so I never need to buy a headphone stand again lol. I sent some out to be electroplated next I am going to cut some out of aluminum and get some anodized.


 
 Does it mean you need to buy more Headphones so those HP stands are not empty?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 BTW nice work.


----------



## acain

Funny I will definitely need more headphones thanks


----------



## rschoi75

jamiemcc said:


> This one is slightly thinner than my last wood stand but weighs in at a solid 3kg! Also experimented with some pearl paint to which I added  a tiny pinch of deep blue metal flake! Not enough to notice straight off but when you look close or as your angle of view changes you get a little sparkle come through.  Its hard to capture the effect with the camera but I am quiet pleased how it came out.


 
  
  
 Excellent looking work.


----------



## acain

Decided to make a hook out of SS rod, the whole stand is 304 stainless steel.


----------



## MrEleventy

So... when are you making these available for sale? ;D


----------



## acain

Nice work


----------



## Walderstorn

On Ebay please.


----------



## Shaffer

mreleventy said:


> So... when are you making these available for sale? ;D




I'd like one, too.


----------



## dorino

I like the look a lot, too. I don't think I'd buy one, but it's a really neat design.


----------



## acain

Thanks I am messing around with different designs but I personally like this one, and it's built to last the cord hook is milled out and tapped. The shorter parts I threaded on a lathe. I wanted it to be sturdy I could have gone the easy route and just drilled all the way through and used screws but might as well do it right.


----------



## dazzerfong

acain said:


> Decided to make a hook out of SS rod, the whole stand is 304 stainless steel.


 
 Daaaammmmmnnnn, that looks good. Me likey


----------



## dorino

acain said:


> Thanks I am messing around with different designs but I personally like this one, and it's built to last the cord hook is milled out and tapped. The shorter parts I threaded on a lathe. I wanted it to be sturdy I could have gone the easy route and just drilled all the way through and used screws but might as well do it right.


 

 It's certainly got a look. I don't know if I'd find it more convenient than a mannequin head (glass ones look _great_), but it's really modern and classy. A+ work. I'm _positive_ you could sell them for a reasonable price.


----------



## acain

Yeah all headphone stands are only a convenience, it's know more convenient then placing my headphones on a dried coconut, it's all about looks for me and how much space they take up.


----------



## dorino

Probably a little better than a coconut. You can wrap the cord up easier with your stand.


----------



## acain

Were does one get a fake head any way?


----------



## dorino

acain said:


> Were does one get a fake head any way?


 

 Lots of places. I've found them at yard sales. They look really neat decoupaged. You can get styrofoam ones on Amazon for less than ten bucks. Glass ones are probably around 20 bucks. I like the styrofoam ones a bit more, though they look a little different, because you can do your own finish and they're a bit sturdier once you put them on a stand (dowel attached to a piece of wood). Glass ones are harder to make stable.


----------



## acain

dorino said:


> Lots of places. I've found them at yard sales. They look really neat decoupaged. You can get styrofoam ones on Amazon for less than ten bucks. Glass ones are probably around 20 bucks. I like the styrofoam ones a bit more, though they look a little different, because you can do your own finish and they're a bit sturdier once you put them on a stand (dowel attached to a piece of wood). Glass ones are harder to make stable.


 

 Sounds weird but I am going to buy a fake head now.


----------



## dorino

acain said:


> Sounds weird but I am going to buy a fake head now.


 

 for all your Al Snow cosplay needs.


----------



## acain

I would think this thread would be loaded with people.


----------



## dorino

acain said:


> I would think this thread would be loaded with people.


 
 Buy enough styrofoam heads and you can change it.


----------



## audioboozer

can't wait for anymore....XD


----------



## Lagosaurus

acain said:


> Here are some painted.


 
  
 That stainless stand looks clean as hell. Let me know if you ever decide to start selling a few.


----------



## dorino

EDIT: Oops.


----------



## acain

My new night light.


----------



## ipdtt

That is so nice, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ~D


----------



## audioboozer

it looks so fantasy


----------



## acain

Thanks I would really like to see GreenMachines progress on his stand, he is carving a stand out of a whole tree stump almost.


----------



## oThatsEric

Surprised with what you can do with a rattle-can and some "junk" around the house and a couple of hours


----------



## acain

Nice work we should have a stand off with all parts found around the house.


----------



## DutchGFX

Anyone with AI files for an Omega Stand?


----------



## chuckwheat

dutchgfx said:


> Anyone with AI files for an Omega Stand?


 
 kinda. i'm curious


----------



## DutchGFX

chuckwheat said:


> kinda. i'm curious




You mean you kinda have files? Lol


----------



## chuckwheat

dutchgfx said:


> You mean you kinda have files? Lol


Oh I misread you. Thought you had them to offer. Lol. I'd like some stand plans XD


----------



## DutchGFX

chuckwheat said:


> Oh I misread you. Thought you had them to offer. Lol. I'd like some stand plans XD




Yeah I want the plans too, would be cool. I can probably whip up an omega in illustrstor


----------



## acain

You really only need a fixture to make an Omega stand, and a homemade steam bender if your using wood. The dimensions and radius can be found online.


----------



## JamieMcC

Scroll to the bottom of the page for dimensions
  
http://www.elusivedisc.com/SIEVEKING-SOUND-OMEGA-HEADPHONE-STAND-ZEBRANO/productinfo/SKSHPSZ/


----------



## D2000

I've been working on something on and off between uni projects. Finally finished the first version. Will probably refine it again with different materials. 

So I have a few old iMacs broken and harvested for parts lying around my house. So here's what happened. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































Done. Hope there weren't too many photos! 

So happy with it.


----------



## linglingjr

acain said:


> Very nice the more pictures the better


 
 You should use the spoiler option or just quote his text so the same 14 pictures don't appear twice in a row.  It is indeed awesome.


----------



## D2000

Thanks guys. I have a render here of the part in metal. The dream is for it to be in metal. I have CNC machinery in mine too - I just need a nice lug of aluminium.


----------



## acain

@D2000 machining the whe thing out of an aluminum block would cost a fortune. The best way is to use a piece of .090 sheet and bend it in a brake press, thats exactly how they manufacturer them also.


----------



## D2000

Oh no need to machine the whole thing. I could just get the white attachment done. I'm sure that would be less. It doesn't look like it, but I started with a 2 inch by 4 by 4 block and that's all it needs. I'm gonna get a quote from my uni workshop


----------



## ipdtt

Nice work D2000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ~D


----------



## sp3llv3xit

DISPLAY BOX

 By my friend Ronnie Ong.


----------



## Chrome dragon

Finally decided to build my own stand after looking though here and getting to jealous of other people's.  Not the most complex thing but I think it turned out pretty decent.  Definitely better then leaving it on the desk.


----------



## AnyMajorDude

ericfarrell85 said:


> As many of you know I have made a lot of headphone stands (nearing 30 by my count). Some have been hits and others misses, but this one I am really proud of. My goal was to make this stand as one makes a piece of furniture. So, no gimmicks, just carpentry. It definitely resolves the dust problem, which represents the Black Plague in our headphone hobby. This version is 90% complete. It is only missing the LED lights, which for myself at least is the cherry on top. Hope you guys like it


 
 I found this thread while extensively searching for a headphone stand. I admire all of you for your craftsmanship and awesome DIY stands. But, as soon as I saw this one, I had to make an account to voice how I felt. This is by far the coolest freaking thing I have seen since I began my search for a headphone stand. Well done. Would love to see it with the LEDs functioning.


----------



## Dimon Hell

Really nice thread here!
 Many impressive diy's.
 Today i've ordered my first "adult" headphones (just don't laugh) - Takstar Pro 80.
 And while i wait for them - deciede try to make a stand. 
 Quick'n'dirty, made in 20 minutes, and i don't think, that i gonna use this one, but it looks like real stand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 3mm thick stainless steel, cnc cutted and tig welded.


----------



## acain

dimon hell said:


> Really nice thread here!
> 
> Many impressive diy's.
> 
> ...




Looks good I work with stainless also you can use an orbital sander and get a real nice finish was that laser cut, water jet or plasma?


----------



## Dimon Hell

We don't have sanders/grinders, so because of that it looks not so good. Better way to cut it from steel and powder coat.
 I can work only with plasma cutter, and it's а not so accurate instrument for such things.


----------



## linglingjr

dimon hell said:


> Really nice thread here!
> Many impressive diy's.
> Today i've ordered my first "adult" headphones (just don't laugh) - Takstar Pro 80.
> And while i wait for them - deciede try to make a stand.
> ...


 
 Props to you for making a stand out of metal! Most of the quality things posted on this thread are made out of wood.  Just a tiny tiny little fraction are made of bare metal which is too bad.  Awesome, simple design.


----------



## Dimon Hell

Well, it was just a rush "pen test".
 I think I'll do a few more, with a different design.


----------



## Triple X

I'm not sure if this is really in the spirit of the thread as it's a bit more amateur, but here is the first iteration of my latest lego stand, which I'm preliminarily naming "The Behemoth".


----------



## Defyant

dimon hell said:


> Well, it was just a rush "pen test".
> I think I'll do a few more, with a different design.


 
  
 That's bloody impressive  Dimon i'm lovin the industrial look dont polish i say!
  
 pro job mate


----------



## acain

I named my stand and painted it, and never realized it matches the Y50 AKG's I didn't even do it on purpose.


----------



## acain

Triple X you should put those lego motors on it so you can drive it around.


----------



## Defyant

acain said:


> I named my stand and painted it, and never realized it matches the Y50 AKG's I didn't even do it on purpose.


 
  
  
 Pro work mate ! very slick looking stand


----------



## acain

defyant said:


> Pro work mate ! very slick looking stand


 

 Thanks the whole thing is 304 Stainless steel, I just painted it flat black.


----------



## Defyant

acain said:


> Thanks the whole thing is 304 Stainless steel, I just painted it flat black.


 
 i know  i saw it bfore but imo looks way better now


----------



## zbutmash

My stand
 Made in Ukraine
 Marble , gold , brass,steel


----------



## acain

Nice I bet it weighs a ton.


----------



## JamieMcC

Second one of these and I am very pleased how the metallic blue paint with a touch of blue metal flake turned out its really nice effect when the light catches it and angle of view changes.


----------



## acain

Nice do you clear coat it after painting or is it just a high gloss paint?


----------



## JamieMcC

acain said:


> Nice do you clear coat it after painting or is it just a high gloss paint?


 
  
 I used a blue metallic automotive paint with a clear coat lacquer over the top adding a pinch of deep blue metal micro flake to the clear for the first couple of coats.  Sadly my photo taking skills are rubbish and its  hard to capture the effect on my phones camera.


----------



## acain

jamiemcc said:


> I used a blue metallic automotive paint with a clear coat lacquer over the top adding a pinch of deep blue metal micro flake to the clear for the first couple of coats.  Sadly my photo taking skills are rubbish and its  hard to capture the effect on my phones camera.


 
 I use automotive paint also and a clear coat then I spend about an hour wet sanding then polish it. It comes out like glass. Do you wet sand or just clear coat it and be done with it?


----------



## JamieMcC

acain said:


> I use automotive paint also and a clear coat then I spend about an hour wet sanding then polish it. It comes out like glass. Do you wet sand or just clear coat it and be done with it?


 
  
 Normally I wet sand and polish for that high gloss glass finish as well but this one came out really good so no sanding or polishing this time its was a cleared and done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Used a  0.8 tip  mini touch up gun and ran about 10psi higher than normal.
  
 I will give it a compound and buff in a day or so once the clear has had a chance to harden up fully


----------



## i luvmusic 2

jamiemcc said:


> Second one of these and I am very pleased how the metallic blue paint with a touch of blue metal flake turned out its really nice effect when the light catches it and angle of view changes.


 
 WOW!Sexy very nice.


----------



## mackcd

(I made this based off of towert7's original design)
I started with wooden dowels and a cedar base (not pictured) purchased from Lowe's for about $5.

After sizing, shaping, sanding, and staining. 
I drilled holes and put pegs and glue into the connecting pieces. This is the final product.


----------



## acain

Nice it looks like a Chinese temple.


----------



## Dimon Hell

Me again.
 New concept, just prototype, maybe this one goes "in world".
   
 And here's with my first hp - Takstar Pro80:


----------



## enkidu

dimon hell said:


> Me again.
> New concept, just prototype, maybe this one goes "in world".
> 
> And here's with my first hp - Takstar Pro80:


 
  
 Wow! Very nicely done! I'm guessing stainless steel? That is a sweet looking stand. What did you use to do the bends?


----------



## Dimon Hell

It's just prototype, made of zink plated steel sheet 0.9mm thick.
 Don't like the design, something wrong, but can't get what exactly! 
 Need to redraw and re-cut. All bends completed with benders. I mean we have many of them, for metal sheets bending.


----------



## Jeff Y

Hi everyone, I just discovered this thread and I can only say I'm impressed by all you guys' work.
 I have one question regarding all stands in general: Does the pads get affected by the stands much? I'm considering getting a stand or getting a handgun case with sponge in it to protect my HD650.
 With headphones like Oppos or Focals or Audezes or something like that, I don't see the pads wearing down over time but I'm guessing the HD650's pads will wear down over time from simply being on something instead of being kept on sponge in a gun box. Did any of you guys have the same problem? or is it just me who have headphones with squishy pads that are easy to wear down like the ones on my HD650s? My HP50, Grado, Martin Logan, and others would be fine but this is my main concern
  
 Thank you for the help.


----------



## GREQ

Putting pressure on pleather pads may stretch and deform it over time.
 Velour or soft fabric pads suffer much less from this kind of treatment.
  
 It's especially bad to put pressure on the pads or headband for long term storage (months).


----------



## Jeff Y

greq said:


> Putting pressure on pleather pads may stretch and deform it over time.
> Velour or soft fabric pads suffer much less from this kind of treatment.
> 
> It's especially bad to put pressure on the pads or headband for long term storage (months).


 
 I was afraid so. I guess it may be less aesthetically pleasing but a gun box would do a better job for storage then. 
 Thank you for the response.


----------



## acain

Laser cut mesh screen painted flat black with gold.


----------



## enkidu

dimon hell said:


> It's just prototype, made of zink plated steel sheet 0.9mm thick.
> Don't like the design, something wrong, but can't get what exactly!
> Need to redraw and re-cut. All bends completed with benders. I mean we have many of them, for metal sheets bending.


 

 Gotcha. I think it looks pretty good but seeing it in person is always different. Perhaps a bead or two along the main stem would add visual interest and add some stiffness?


----------



## aylmert

Old routers...


----------



## Suraki

I'm happy to found this topic!
Here is one of my older prototype:
[IMG=http://thingiverse-production-new.s3.amazonaws.com/renders/b8/b3/9a/94/c1/Photo_2014._12._02._22_05_26_preview_featured.jpg]http://thingiverse-production-new.s3.amazonaws.com/renders/b8/b3/9a/94/c1/Photo_2014._12._02._22_05_26_preview_featured.jpg[/IMG]
The 3d printable files are available from Thingiverse

And another one from other topic: Voronoi pattern headphone stand


----------



## acain

Very nice what is 3d printed the base?


----------



## Suraki

I printed with the same FDM technology the lower and the upper part also. Then covered by wooden and chrome like adhesive foils.


----------



## WAAM

Went through the whole thread picture gallery and found those to be most interesting/cool/beautiful/practical ones:
  
 http://cdn.head-fi.org/3/32/900x900px-LL-327ca137_MD-6886_20150416110832_8286f49a2c45a218.jpeg
  
 http://cdn.head-fi.org/e/e9/900x900px-LL-e9437146_DSC04238.jpeg
  
 http://cdn.head-fi.org/2/27/900x900px-LL-272fc48c_c36020121115004823.jpeg
  
 http://cdn.head-fi.org/1/1a/900x900px-LL-1acc1ca6_IMG_6913.jpeg
  
 http://cdn.head-fi.org/2/2f/900x900px-LL-2f2f1e78_3.png


----------



## Dimon Hell

Done!
 With some kinda wire organizer!


----------



## acain

Nicely done


----------



## WAAM

Nice Dimon. Nvm, about posting into different threads. Didn`t think about that all ppl don`t keep eye on all sub-forums. Sorry


----------



## Dimon Hell

My fault.


----------



## BassFanatic

@WAAM Do you know how the third stand in those pictures you linked too was created? looking to make my first stand and i'm just not sure where to start...


----------



## i luvmusic 2

mackcd said:


> (I made this based off of @towert7's original design)
> I started with wooden dowels and a cedar base (not pictured) purchased from Lowe's for about $5.
> 
> After sizing, shaping, sanding, and staining.
> I drilled holes and put pegs and glue into the connecting pieces. This is the final product.


 
  
  


dimon hell said:


> Me again.
> New concept, just prototype, maybe this one goes "in world".
> 
> And here's with my first hp - Takstar Pro80:


 
  
  


acain said:


> Laser cut mesh screen painted flat black with gold.


 
  
  


dimon hell said:


> Done!
> With some kinda wire organizer!


 
 I was away for a while these are the things that i've missed,Good Job Guys


----------



## sp3llv3xit

acain said:


> Laser cut mesh screen painted flat black with gold.


 
  
  
 When are you going to start taking orders?


----------



## WAAM

bassfanatic said:


> @WAAM Do you know how the third stand in those pictures you linked too was created? looking to make my first stand and i'm just not sure where to start...


 
 No idea how this user did it but I have some experience with bending/melting acrylic and polycarbonate "glass". Easiest way to do it is baking in oven at about ~160*C. My experience is more advanced though, in special big powder-paint ovens.
 1st You need some underlaying "statue" form (stone/burnt clay/metal) and You just put acrylic into top of it. But it takes time to "master" this with right temperature/time/form to get proper shape without bubbles in "glass".
 Oven must be heated evenly from up, down and sides and "statue" must achieve same temperature with surrounding air.


----------



## mattcooperkay

I made some pretty sweet, simple acrylic stands for my phones back in school. Still hold up today, will post later.


----------



## mattcooperkay

I made some pretty sweet, simple acrylic stands for my phones back in school. Still hold up today, will post later


----------



## JamesBr

sp3llv3xit said:


> When are you going to start taking orders?


 





Hehehe seriously!!!!!!


----------



## matthewhypolite

So my wife made a headphone stand for me, inspired by the Klutz stands:


----------



## linglingjr

matthewhypolite said:


> So my wife made a headphone stand for me, inspired by the Klutz stands:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 DEM SHADOWS! Love the last picture.  The stand looks great and it looks like you have a nice set up.


----------



## acain

Your wife has some talent, nice work what kind of wood is that?


----------



## matthewhypolite

Not sure what type of wood, thx for the comments guys, P.S. the shadows were her idea as well lolol.
  
 She's currently making one similar to the Orpheus stands, will post how it turns out when complete 
  
 I have the Abyss incoming soon, ill probably drop it on that.


----------



## Kapiiitan

ironknees said:


> I am the only one ?


 

 Never thought to do this, better than the side of my chair.


----------



## shpak

My handmade headphone stand
 http://shpakof.io.ua/album743264


----------



## GreenMachine

acain said:


> Thanks I would really like to see GreenMachines progress on his stand, he is carving a stand out of a whole tree stump almost.


 
 Well so I've been away for ages. The stump is still sitting, sadly. Turned out to have a bunch of wood beetles making a lovely home in it so my carpenter friend had me wrap it up in saran wrap and stick it away in a freezer for months since it's a big hunk. Gotta get them out somehow! I'm hoping I'll be able to make something out of it. Way too cool of a piece to let it be hauled off by the city and turned into mulch.


----------



## acain

greenmachine said:


> Well so I've been away for ages. The stump is still sitting, sadly. Turned out to have a bunch of wood beetles making a lovely home in it so my carpenter friend had me wrap it up in saran wrap and stick it away in a freezer for months since it's a big hunk. Gotta get them out somehow! I'm hoping I'll be able to make something out of it. Way too cool of a piece to let it be hauled off by the city and turned into mulch.


 
 That must be a big freezer.


----------



## rakinkeen

Anyone interested? Hehehe


----------



## JamesBr

rakinkeen said:


> Anyone interested? Hehehe


 
 Not interested but good work!


----------



## nick n

Did up two of these for my iems tonight they took under 10 minutes each. Most of the time was prepping the measurements with strips of green painter's masking tape marked for alignment.
 These are 21 cm by 15 cm ACRYLIC ( not glass ) display frames that have a secondary face attached by 4 magnets at each corner for throwing pictures inside. Strong enough they do not come apart without a pull.
  Methyl Chloride liquid applied with a needle applicator bottle to melt the hooks in place. Applied to the hook bases then pressed on while the face was horizontal. Easy that way and avoids any stray drips if you are careful.
  I wanted a more condensed stand than the wood iem one I had made from fir and maple.
 Can hold 2 iems per hook, obviously if wrapped properly in a smallish loop.
  
 I was at the Industrial plastics store today and in their bins they had some insanely heavy and *thick *chunks of Acrylic sheet off-cuts, but this was easier than cutting and cheaper too.
  

  

 something fun anyone can do fast.


----------



## Fail

kapiiitan said:


> Never thought to do this, better than the side of my chair.


 

 Hahahaha... That's awesome!


----------



## Blze001

Put this together this week. Took about 15 minutes to do the work, the rest was spent waiting for paint and stain to dry. I'm going to be wrapping the top bar in paracord soon, but it looks pretty snazzy for being $20 worth of PVC and some scrap wood.


----------



## JamieMcC

blze001 said:


> Put this together this week. Took about 15 minutes to do the work, the rest was spent waiting for paint and stain to dry. I'm going to be wrapping the top bar in paracord soon, but it looks pretty snazzy for being $20 worth of PVC and some scrap wood.


 
 Good multi storage. How is the Torpedo working out for you?


----------



## Blze001

jamiemcc said:


> Good multi storage. How is the Torpedo working out for you?


 
  
 I think it's excellent. Granted, it's the only headphone amp I've owned besides a portable cMoy, but it drives my Q701s effortlessly.


----------



## itayze

My first wook with wood and no technical skills at all,
 This was supposed to be the Draft for the stand I wanted
 Maybe in the future I will make one with better finishes


----------



## Defyant

@ nick n My favorite choice of materials 
  
 Well Done!


----------



## Anthony Lo

My simple and elegant Headphone stand !!


----------



## acain

Nice I bet that was expensive, did you buy the name brand ones lol.


----------



## Blze001

anthony lo said:


> My simple and elegant Headphone stand !!
> 
> -snip-


 
  
 Wow, the craftsmanship on this is amazing! Are those genuine Staedler clips?


----------



## JamieMcC

anthony lo said:


> My simple and elegant Headphone stand !!


 
  
 The clips I think would look neat  if dipped in some bright plasti dip colours


----------



## JamieMcC

My latest efforts


----------



## ericfarrell85

Nice Jamie! You sure find some beautiful boards.


----------



## JamieMcC

ericfarrell85 said:


> Nice Jamie! You sure find some beautiful boards.


 

 Hey Eric thanks here are a couple of other ideas  that I have been messing about with including one which was inspired by your headfi station I remembered you posted ages ago below.
  

  
 Those headphone hangers I thought would look neat out of carbon fibre for putting on the sides of cabinets desks or even straight on the wall.
  
 So here is the result carbon fibre heaphone hangers
  

  

  
 The nice thing is the chrome plated end caps are removable which allows for a bit of personalization of the stand with badges buttons beer bottle tops etc Enamel badges are my own favourites
  
 I'm also going to try listing a few carbon fibre stand frames on ebay as well for the diyers some nice base options can be found at diy and home discount stores things like bamboo chopping boards, granite trivets or tiles are perfect. At my local diy store they do a Oak sample piece of solid oak flooring for £3 and its a perfect size! They have also got a super selection of different marble and granite sample tiles for a little extra.


----------



## acain

Very nice setup!!!


----------



## Artour

damn eric nice set up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also nice carbon fiber stands jaime


----------



## JWolf

I would like to suggest that all the missing photos in this thread be posted again. It would make this thread that much better.


----------



## FlacFan

^^^
  
 I don't get this one....the "View All" picture gallery is not good enough?
  
 Cheers


----------



## linglingjr

flacfan said:


> ^^^
> 
> I don't get this one....the "View All" picture gallery is not good enough?
> 
> Cheers


 
 people will post links or embed pictures that are hosted elsewhere, places where they might get deleted.  For example: Go to post #13 and you'll see this:  

  
 It wouldn't be a problem if everyone that posted pictures uploaded directly to head-fi.


----------



## Billheiser

linglingjr said:


> people will post links or embed pictures that are hosted elsewhere, places where they might get deleted.  For example: Go to post #13 and you'll see this:
> 
> It wouldn't be a problem if everyone that posted pictures uploaded directly to head-fi.


. Not going to happen; this thread goes back 8 years. WYSIWYG is the rule, and that's ok.


----------



## brianbeers

Lacquered em up today!!  See whats going on here?
  
 Final lacquer tomorrow... wait a couple weeks - buff and assemble!


----------



## jakenmenheer

Does anyone have any designs or projects they made for 2 or more headphones? I am looking for something somewhat simple to hold both my ATH M50X's and my soon to come SHP9500's. I am looking for something freestanding so I can put it on the same shelf as most of my stereo equipment.


----------



## liquidzoo

jakenmenheer said:


> Does anyone have any designs or projects they made for 2 or more headphones? I am looking for something somewhat simple to hold both my ATH M50X's and my soon to come SHP9500's. I am looking for something freestanding so I can put it on the same shelf as most of my stereo equipment.




I made one out of PVC that supports 2. Just a couple of fittings to make a big T, mounted to a board with a dowel and some glue. Simple, but effective.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/249671/the-diy-headphone-stand-thread/1110#post_8291902


----------



## bdmarion

Here are a couple doubles I made last year.  I put them up on this thread before but have no idea where they'd be in the 233 pages!  Anyway, I used some fancy joinery with these which made them tougher but one could do a simpler version with screws and nails without much difficulty.


----------



## jakenmenheer

> I made one out of PVC that supports 2. Just a couple of fittings to make a big T, mounted to a board with a dowel and some glue. Simple, but effective.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/249671/the-diy-headphone-stand-thread/1110#post_8291902


 
  
 I think this is the route I am going to take. How exactly did you mount the PVC to the board? Did you cut into the base and then stick the PVC into it? I also like the T piece off the side. I will likely do one of those to hang cables on since I often switch between the two different sized cables on my M50X's.


----------



## jh20001

bdmarion said:


> Here are a couple doubles I made last year.  I put them up on this thread before but have no idea where they'd be in the 233 pages!  Anyway, I used some fancy joinery with these which made them tougher but one could do a simpler version with screws and nails without much difficulty.


 
 Very nice. I like the attention to detail vs just throwing a bunch of pieces together. I wouldn't mind doing something similar.


----------



## Billheiser

Here's a simple, "industrial" style, used galvanized plumbing pipe from the hardware store, just screw the pipes into matching fittings.  Used slip-on pipe insulation for padding.


----------



## liquidzoo

jakenmenheer said:


> I think this is the route I am going to take. How exactly did you mount the PVC to the board? Did you cut into the base and then stick the PVC into it? I also like the T piece off the side. I will likely do one of those to hang cables on since I often switch between the two different sized cables on my M50X's.




There is a length of dowel that fits inside the pvc that is screwed to the board from underneath, then glued to the pvc.

Got everything at Home Depot. I just grabbed a length of pipe (1", I think, but might be 3/4") and wandered over to the trim section where they have dowels and bought one that fit relatively snugly inside.

The wooden bits on the end are drawer pulls (also from Home Depot) that I glued in.

Not seen: There is a bit of black felt glued to the top, just in case the paint were to flake off onto the headbands.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

jakenmenheer said:


> Does anyone have any designs or projects they made for 2 or more headphones? I am looking for something somewhat simple to hold both my ATH M50X's and my soon to come SHP9500's. I am looking for something freestanding so I can put it on the same shelf as most of my stereo equipment.


----------



## shpak

My handmade headphone stand


----------



## JamieMcC

Nice job I like its proportions they look just right what diameter doweling did you use for the uprights?


----------



## i luvmusic 2

It's looks like 1/2" X 1".


----------



## matiss

That's my DIY Stand (solid aluminium):
  
  

  

  

  

  

  
  
 I was in Ikea and they have that recovery area. I found this without shade for 15 CAD:
  
 http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20280231/
  
 It's simple after that. Two new holes, some black foam with glue on one side and done 
  
 What do you guys think?
  
 Cheers.


----------



## JamieMcC

I have been experimenting with using coloured resins for filling cracks in wood and I have been pleased with the results.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

Don't know that it's really DIY but it is what it is. The old wooden coffee mug tree trick   Cheap and effective!
  

  
 I have a strip from an old mouse pad under the Senn headband to obviate any imprinting from the small round hanger.


----------



## goozy

matiss, that really is awesome!


----------



## shpak

My handmade double headphone stand


----------



## wingtsun

shpak said:


> My handmade double headphone stand


 

 That's a great design, like that one a lot! Well done!


----------



## linglingjr

jamiemcc said:


> I have been experimenting with using coloured resins for filling cracks in wood and I have been pleased with the results.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 The resin looks awesome.  It doesn't really jive with the carbon fiber neck though.


----------



## cdeviney

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051S8OWW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=CMZDONTZ4ZAM&coliid=I1707BXDFDLIP8&psc=1
  
 $11 shipped.
  
 Sits between the sofa and the recliner...the bronze color matches both.
  
 Holds the headphone, mail and magazines.
  
 Or if you need it for two:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/InterDesign-Axis-Magazine-Stand-Bronze/dp/B002GP7TWO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_sims?ie=UTF8


----------



## iddqd23

there`s a thing called nails and walls...might be worth a try ^^
 apart from that, made me laugh profusely at previous post, i assume that`s only for ****ty cans? 
 jk, like that!
 edit-
 thinking about something like this
 http://www.amazon.de/GuitarGrip-117-Gitarrenhalter-Carved-Torched/dp/B004WZ50YA
  
 or maybe will use some spare bullhorn handlebars from bike projects..
 https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/06/Bullhorn_handlebar.JPG


----------



## mysticstryk

I was looking at some headphone stands on etsy.  Some pretty nice looking stuff, but I could probably make those for a fraction of the price. A lot of the stuff was over $100!  I'll share my final design here when mine is all finished!


----------



## frank99

Quote:


matiss said:


> That's my DIY Stand (solid aluminium):
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
  
 I like the idea. It looks great!


----------



## wingtsun

My wife has now nicked all the stands I made to hang jewellery on!! The cheek of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 So I just bought one of these and have to say it's a really nice stand! Decent value at £20 GBP.


----------



## a44100Hz

What's a really easy and inexpensive way to create a stand for many pairs of headphones? I was thinking of something like a large wooden triangle (imagine a giant toblerone) but can't think of a product or box that comes in this shape. Any ideas / links to existing posts along these lines? I want to store about six pairs.


----------



## liquidzoo

a44100hz said:


> What's a really easy and inexpensive way to create a stand for many pairs of headphones? I was thinking of something like a large wooden triangle (imagine a giant toblerone) but can't think of a product or box that comes in this shape. Any ideas / links to existing posts along these lines? I want to store about six pairs.




PVC pipe would probably be the easiest, especially since all of the fittings already exist. In fact, the fittings would probably cost more than the pipe itself.


----------



## JamieMcC

a44100hz said:


> What's a really easy and inexpensive way to create a stand for many pairs of headphones? I was thinking of something like a large wooden triangle (imagine a giant toblerone) but can't think of a product or box that comes in this shape. Any ideas / links to existing posts along these lines? I want to store about six pairs.


 
  
 Search on ebay for "chrome table leg" and bolt it horizontally to your wall or make up a couple of supports for each end so it will sit on the desk.
  
 Spotted this it looks like it might be adapted easily for headphone storage.
  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Hook-Over-Door-Hanging-Rail-Chrome-FOR-THIN-WIDE-DOORS-Clothes-Coat-Hanger-/201397434321?hash=item2ee438f7d1:g:xZQAAOSwjVVVufX9


----------



## Billheiser

Or 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/InterDesign-Fingertip-Towel-Holder-Chrome/dp/B002GP7TT2/ref=lp_16350721_1_7?s=bedbath&ie=UTF8&qid=1451014961&sr=1-7
  
 or 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Bekith-Wall-Mounted-Stainless-Bathroom-Organizer/dp/B00MVG3MSI/ref=lp_16350721_1_6?s=bedbath&ie=UTF8&qid=1451014961&sr=1-6


----------



## cdeviney

billheiser said:


> Or
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/InterDesign-Fingertip-Towel-Holder-Chrome/dp/B002GP7TT2/ref=lp_16350721_1_7?s=bedbath&ie=UTF8&qid=1451014961&sr=1-7
> 
> ...


 
 I tried the first one (or one VERY similar) in the past...too light/flimsy...tipped over.  Might be OK glued to a ceramic floor tile or something like that.  Read the 1-star and 2-star reviews on Amazon.
  
 The second one looks like a good suggestion...if you are next to a wall.  Similar but for better quality:
  
 http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60047896/
  
 Here are some floor standing models which might work well for mulitple HPs.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Floor+Standing+Towel+Valet&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3AFloor+Standing+Towel+Valet
  
 TP holders for the wall: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Chrome-
 http://www.amazon.com/Moen-DN8408CH-Preston-Inspirations-Holder/dp/B000SQS6L6/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1451062798&sr=8-18&keywords=towel+holder
  
 Brushed Nichol-
 http://www.amazon.com/Moen-DN8408BN-Preston-Inspirations-Brushed/dp/B002YGCUK6/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1451062798&sr=8-23&keywords=towel+holder


----------



## cdeviney

a44100hz said:


> What's a really easy and inexpensive way to create a stand for many pairs of headphones? I was thinking of something like a large wooden triangle (imagine a giant toblerone) but can't think of a product or box that comes in this shape. Any ideas / links to existing posts along these lines? I want to store about six pairs.


 

 Maybe-
  
 http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60047896/
  
 or
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Folding-Bathroom-Organizer-A2102C-2/dp/B00N5TAI50/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_sims?ie=UTF8


----------



## Makiah S

Oh crud I totally Forget about you guys!
  
 I finally perfected my DIY Headphone Stand, I got the cost down to around $10 [it's gone up since WalMart stopped making my favorite banana stands!] 
  
 here's a few pics of my headphones with the stand 
  

  

  

  
 Ideally, the only thing I'd like to do next, is sand the finish of them an stain them black. An Maybe do some electrical Tape around the sides of the Foam to sure of the seam. It can pull up from the edge of the stand with weight
  
 But it's a banana stand an some Door Weather Insulation strips! I dig the look honestly, an I love the price. I've got 6 of them now, they are a HUGE step forward from the old Sock Wrapped method I used to have back in the day, an the padding is perfect imo!


----------



## i luvmusic 2

^^^^
 That looks nice and simple.


----------



## Makiah S

i luvmusic 2 said:


> ^^^^
> That looks nice and simple.


 
 Right, I don't know why it took me so long to figure that out <.< when the Banana Hangers were in stock I over complicated it, when it became harder to find ones that work then I simplified 
  
 I still need to find a better way to cushion the tops, though the new brand I use has a slightly wider top part, giving the adhesive cushion strip a wider surface so that may be it's own solution. I just need to sand them all down an stain they a single color an they'll be perfecto ish


----------



## muffins

So, after deciding that, despite the fact that I will always prefer the look of a factory produced product because of the overall quality and finish, I was going to actually try to make my own headphone stand (also because I can't afford to buy 3 nice stands anyway xD), I set out to Lowes with a rough idea and a hope that it wouldn't be a god awful as I dreaded it might be. I perused various doodads and connectors, stands, furnishings, pvc pipes, etc... and after several hours I decided to go with a fairly simple idea that I thought would manage to look decent. I went home happy and proud. That was until today when I went to put the whole thing together and found that it wasn't going to work in any way shape or form. I was mad that I even bothered in the first place, and almost resolved to just go and buy something else (personal projects are not my thing ). But I didn't, and returned back to Lowes to find a solution, which I managed to do. After putting it together, have more problems with mounting the stupid thing, and my meager supply of patience running low (personal projects REALLY aren't my thing xD), I finally got it all together. This is the result. Despite my reservations, I am quite pleased with how they turned out :3

 Please forgive the picture quality, I'm no photographer


----------



## JamieMcC

muffins said:


> So, after deciding that, despite the fact that I will always prefer the look of a factory produced product because of the overall quality and finish, I was going to actually try to make my own headphone stand (also because I can't afford to buy 3 nice stands anyway xD), I set out to Lowes with a rough idea and a hope that it wouldn't be a god awful as I dreaded it might be. I perused various doodads and connectors, stands, furnishings, pvc pipes, etc... and after several hours I decided to go with a fairly simple idea that I thought would manage to look decent. I went home happy and proud. That was until today when I went to put the whole thing together and found that it wasn't going to work in any way shape or form. I was mad that I even bothered in the first place, and almost resolved to just go and buy something else (personal projects are not my thing ). But I didn't, and returned back to Lowes to find a solution, which I managed to do. After putting it together, have more problems with mounting the stupid thing, and my meager supply of patience running low (personal projects REALLY aren't my thing xD), I finally got it all together. This is the result. Despite my reservations, I am quite pleased with how they turned out :3
> 
> Please forgive the picture quality, I'm no photographer


 
  
 Nice idea


----------



## Makiah S

jamiemcc said:


> Nice idea


 
 I agree that's a really good idea! I actually have to... very unique Command Strip hooks [like seriosuly I had to go to like 7 stores to find this exact one] for my cheaper an smaller headphones :3


----------



## judgmentday

I have my HD650 in this table lamp, I have not made the time to make a nice headphone rack.
  


 I just put it that way to take the pic but the light is not direct into the amp when listening.


----------



## muffins

mshenay said:


> I agree that's a really good idea! I actually have to... very unique Command Strip hooks [like seriosuly I had to go to like 7 stores to find this exact one] for my cheaper an smaller headphones :3


 
 It generally works that way. I was glad they had these at all because I needed one with a curl on the bottom to hang the cables from. It seems like Murphy's Law is in full effect whenever you really need to find something very specific xD But I had the K553 Pro's on a pillow on a bench in front of my piano, and my 400's in one of my dresser drawers, so it needed to be remedied


----------



## Walderstorn

muffins said:


> So, after deciding that, despite the fact that I will always prefer the look of a factory produced product because of the overall quality and finish, I was going to actually try to make my own headphone stand (also because I can't afford to buy 3 nice stands anyway xD), I set out to Lowes with a rough idea and a hope that it wouldn't be a god awful as I dreaded it might be. I perused various doodads and connectors, stands, furnishings, pvc pipes, etc... and after several hours I decided to go with a fairly simple idea that I thought would manage to look decent. I went home happy and proud. That was until today when I went to put the whole thing together and found that it wasn't going to work in any way shape or form. I was mad that I even bothered in the first place, and almost resolved to just go and buy something else (personal projects are not my thing ). But I didn't, and returned back to Lowes to find a solution, which I managed to do. After putting it together, have more problems with mounting the stupid thing, and my meager supply of patience running low (personal projects REALLY aren't my thing xD), I finally got it all together. This is the result. Despite my reservations, I am quite pleased with how they turned out :3
> 
> Please forgive the picture quality, I'm no photographer


 
  
 Very good idea actually  m8.


----------



## JamieMcC

Been experimenting with something a little different to my normal wood and carbon fibre stands and am really pleased with how this one turned out


----------



## ericfarrell85

walderstorn said:


> I see, still deserve a slap for being disappointed thought, i wish  had something like that.


 
 See my shop in my signature. Or reach out to me here if ever you want something.


----------



## Walderstorn

ericfarrell85 said:


> See my shop in my signature. Or reach out to me here if ever you want something.


 
 Cant ^^ im in Europe and worse, Portugal, Vats r super agressive 25-30%, but thanks.


----------



## matthewhypolite

Hey Guys,
  
 New HP Stands for Christmas:


----------



## JamieMcC

walderstorn said:


> Cant ^^ im in Europe and worse, Portugal, Vats r super agressive 25-30%, but thanks.


 
  
 I list a few stands every now and then (uk) but part of the EU so no import duty. I have a couple of new ones underway at the moment hopefully get a couple of pics up tomorrow.
  
  
  
   


matthewhypolite said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> New HP Stands for Christmas:


 
  
 Nice set up and great looking stands, what method of dyeing/staining did you use the colours have come out  really nice?


----------



## matthewhypolite

jamiemcc said:


> Nice set up and great looking stands, what method of dyeing/staining did you use the colours have come out  really nice?


 
  
 Thanks, I'll take some pics of the different stains and stuff I used and link them.


----------



## JamieMcC




----------



## Coaster88

https://www.etsy.com/listing/265045663/cyclops-headphone-stand?ref=shop_home_active_1   I really love the creativity so many have shown on here with their designs. I apologize for using etsy as a photo link but my account is new and I wanted to share but didn't have the permission yet.


----------



## blance44

jamiemcc said:


>


 
 That's incredible! Could you explain how you made it? I'd love to see pictures of the process too if at all possible!


----------



## merkil

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic Man

matthewhypolite said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> New HP Stands for Christmas:




Nice setup, nice Warthog...


----------



## WAAM

coaster88 said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/265045663/cyclops-headphone-stand?ref=shop_home_active_1   I really love the creativity so many have shown on here with their designs. I apologize for using etsy as a photo link but my account is new and I wanted to share but didn't have the permission yet.


 

  
 Really nice creativity on that one! Wish You would use solid wood instead plywood


----------



## Coaster88

.


----------



## Coaster88

waam said:


> Really nice creativity on that one! Wish You would use solid wood instead plywood


 
 The Baltic birch ply is much higher quality than the best quality plywood available at home depot(no voids and thick ply). I selected it to accent the concentric rings as well as keep the cost low for potential buyers. I do custom orders and it could be made of a hardwood but I would leave that up to the buyer if it was requested.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

^^^^
 IMO although those stands  looks nice they can put stress on the headphone pads.


----------



## Magic Man

​


i luvmusic 2 said:


> ^^^^
> IMO although those stands  looks nice they can put stress on the headphone pads.




Agree, ideally you don't want any pressure on the pads. Just support them by the headband so there's no constant tension and nothing pressing on the earpads.


----------



## JamieMcC

magic man said:


> ​ Agree, ideally you don't want any pressure on the pads. Just support them by the headband so there's no constant tension and nothing pressing on the earpads.


 

 Yep just like these
  

  
 After seeing "matthewhypolite" dyed stands above I was pleased to find some red wood dye while routing around at work so  just had to gave it a try. A nice enamel Coca Cola badge goes well with it.
  

  
 Had a go at a new paint technique with this one but I still need to work on the method.


----------



## Coaster88

magic man said:


> ​ Agree, ideally you don't want any pressure on the pads. Just support them by the headband so there's no constant tension and nothing pressing on the earpads.


 
 The pressure is really only enough for it to stay in constant contact with the surface. If that would put wear on it I would imagine a human head would shred them to pieces. I am working on another type that will only make contact with the headband however.


----------



## gtechie

a


----------



## Magic Man

coaster88 said:


> The pressure is really only enough for it to stay in constant contact with the surface. If that would put wear on it I would imagine a human head would shred them to pieces. I am working on another type that will only make contact with the headband however.




Constant compression of the pads rather than wear, depends on how wide the stand is though.


----------



## PinkyPowers

It depends on the headphones and the stand. The LCD-2 clamps so much it compresses the two earpads against each other, just hanging on a hook.


----------



## Coaster88

pinkypowers said:


> It depends on the headphones and the stand. The LCD-2 clamps so much it compresses the two earpads against each other, just hanging on a hook.


 
 Point taken


----------



## ericfarrell85

I recently discovered the WA7 Firefly and couldn't help think that it was among the classiest designs I had ever seen in audio. I decide to pay homage to the amp by creating a little stand for it.
  
 *While as a MOT I'm not allowed to advertise, this item happens not to be a commercial one.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Gorgeous.


----------



## DangerClose

ericfarrell85 said:


>


 
  
 That's literally putting Firefly on a pedestal and worshiping at the altar of Hi-Fi.


----------



## matthewhypolite

magic man said:


> Nice setup, nice Warthog...


 

 You noticed it huh? hehe


----------



## Magic Man

matthewhypolite said:


> You noticed it huh? hehe





Got one myself, unmistakable


----------



## Coaster88

New stand design that accounts for zero pressure to ear cushions and full support transferred to headband. Made of hard maple and black walnut.


----------



## FlacFan

^^^
 My first thought was: Cheese...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Cheers


----------



## JamieMcC

coaster88 said:


> New stand design that accounts for zero pressure to ear cushions and full support transferred to headband. Made of hard maple and black walnut.


 

 Nice to me it has a kind of art deco look about it.


----------



## ericfarrell85




----------



## ericfarrell85




----------



## ericfarrell85

This one took a while to figure out (I eighty sixed three prototypes before this one). Pretty happy with this one:


----------



## Wapencio

merkil said:


> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 
 Hey pal, where do I get this?


----------



## xaznxeclipsex

Hey guys, just finished this headphone wall mount with ikea parts that I had around the house. 
 Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Walderstorn

xaznxeclipsex said:


> Hey guys, just finished this headphone wall mount with ikea parts that I had around the house.
> Let me know your thoughts.


 
 Visually i like but isnt that 2 much pressure on the headbands?


----------



## serman005

coaster88 said:


> New stand design that accounts for zero pressure to ear cushions and full support transferred to headband. Made of hard maple and black walnut.


 

 I like it! Think I'll try it.


----------



## Coaster88

A revisit on my cyclops stand in "poppy red". I don't paint in my projects often but after this I see room for more possibility in the future. I think this is perhaps more marketable than my more "natural" looking baltic birch version. I turn the waves on a lathe in the first two layers cut my profile and clamp together with more profiled stock. In order to seal and paint I used a 50:50 mix of wood glue(PVA) and water. As well as making the paint go on easily it provided a serious protective shell to the whole design.


----------



## Jbmorrey

Thought I would submit the headphone stand I made recently. Used Mesquite Wod as it is plentiful here in Texas. And I am trying out using some "L" hooks off of amazon mounted with command strips in case I come up with a better idea to hand them. Nice that I can tuck away the cables on my shelf next to the stand.


----------



## cdeviney

Beautiful!


----------



## Sivert

I wanted an enclosed headphone stand for my HE1000s to protect them from dust. This is what I ended up making:
  

  

  
 The door opens up (and stays there). There is open space at the bottom of the door for the cables


----------



## chuckwheat

I managed to print an abs stand with an old piece of crap 3D printer.


----------



## schorsch

I bought one on Friday.
 Let's see if I can manage)
 Regards Georg


----------



## grizzlybeast

I have been searching and searching for a headphone that can hold up to 5 full size headphones comfortably. After seeing a couple of Ideas I had an alteration of my own that was very  easy. Apart from treating the wood it was easier than any other attempts. My issues with most headphone stands is that there is usually not enough room for the cords to hang properly, 
  

First but a block of wood (thick) that you like and sand it, paint it, "whatever you want" it.( you may have to melt the wax off of it though depending on which one you get. I just put my blank in the oven on 175 with a pan underneath and it was fine. 
Get malleable iron pipe fittings, like a flange, tee, and nipples. I used 3/4 inch black iron with (1) 12" nipple, (1) flange, (1) tee, (2)8" nipples, (2) caps
pre-drill holes in the wood 
use the wood screws (deep ones) that will hold strong in the wood to screw the flange secure 
screw the nipples and pieces together in whatever form you desire and viola. 
 The total of the pipes costed me 25 bucks from home depot, the wood was another 35 bucks so it's not the cheapest but it works for me. 
  


Spoiler: examples of wood blanks that can work as is



  
  
  


 Mine(10x10x2 1/2" wood blank):

  

  

*Plenty of room!*


----------



## i luvmusic 2

A beautiful piece of wood with a plumbing pipes?


----------



## Jbmorrey

It's actually quite common with decor. The plumbing pipe look gives it an "industrial" feel. People are Even doing it with dining tables!!


----------



## i luvmusic 2

I deal with plumbing pipes day in day out i guess i'am just tired looking at them.


----------



## grizzlybeast

i luvmusic 2 said:


> A beautiful piece of wood with a plumbing pipes?


 
  
  


jbmorrey said:


> It's actually quite common with decor. The plumbing pipe look gives it an "industrial" feel. People are Even doing it with dining tables!!


 
  
  


i luvmusic 2 said:


> I deal with plumbing pipes day in day out i guess i'am just tired looking at them.


 
 Yeah I used to be a plumber for the union I understand. Nowadays a lot of furniture has this and gives a modern industrial twist like jb said.


----------



## chewbroccoli

Here's my effort at a cardboard headphone stand. I made a pdf template then traced and cut it out a bunch of times.


----------



## podme

Yet another obligatory pipe stand post... put this together with my boys... no plans; just let it flow and that's what came out.
  
 Honestly not as easy as it looks. Once you thread through, there is no going back or you lose friction so you have to sort of think a few steps ahead.


----------



## grizzlybeast

podme said:


> Yet another obligatory pipe stand post... put this together with my boys... no plans; just let it flow and that's what came out.
> 
> Honestly not as easy as it looks. *Once you thread through*, there is no going back or you lose friction so you have to sort of think a few steps ahead.


 
 You can buy pre-threaded nipples!


----------



## podme

They are actually all pre-threaded.


----------



## Rhino73

@ chewbroccoli
  
 You could make it even more robust if you coated it with paper/PVA and let it harden. Then mix water based paint with PVA and coat it again. That would give it a really tough shell, make it sturdy too. Just a suggestion.


----------



## chewbroccoli

@ rhino73
  
  
 I considered doing something like that or paper mache or something. I need to make another one for headphones at my work desk, I might try something like that out for that one. I also thought of cutting up a cheap yoga mat from decathlon (they're like 2 euros) and putting that along the outside so the headphones are sitting on something nice and soft.
  
 I made a quick instructable that has the pdf templates I used for it too if anyone is interested: http://www.instructables.com/id/Stacked-Cardboard-Headphone-Stand/


----------



## shpak

My next handmade headphone stand


----------



## ericfarrell85

Adjustable top and adjustable cable wrap:


----------



## PinkyPowers

That might be my favorite thing yet! I love it!


----------



## zombywoof

Some simple stands I made out of scrap lumber and plumbing parts.  Simple and cheap but functional.  The foam pipe insulation is ideal for cradling the headband without leaving and indentation as the foam is generally softer than the headphone padding.

 Dimensions: 5" x 7" x 13" high

 Dimensions: 5 1/2" x 6" x 16" high.
  
 The copper tubing stand was painted with hammered bronze.  I am thinking of making up a bunch of the oak stands for friends.  May add a hanger on back for the cable.  I can get oak and parts for under $5.00 each.


----------



## JamieMcC

My IKEA hack.
  
 If you want a inexpensive hanger that will take several cans.
  
  

  
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/70154800/


----------



## Suraki

I have a R70x headphone with special headband mechanism and my actual desktop stands don't fit. 
I designed and made a new one. Here is the Tantō Headphone Stand.


----------



## serman005

Love the Tanto! Very futuristic and cool. Bravo.


----------



## aguerrero810

suraki said:


> I have a R70x headphone with special headband mechanism and my actual desktop stands don't fit.
> I designed and made a new one. Here is the Tantō Headphone Stand.


 
 This looks really cool! I love the colors. Did you paint it? Or is it just some cool type of plastic?


----------



## Suraki

aguerrero810 said:


> This looks really cool! I love the colors. Did you paint it? Or is it just some cool type of plastic?



Thanks! Only the neck parts are colored with silver metallic spray. The others are raw black PLA plastic.


----------



## headphones1999

From some reason i never liked the way headphones stands holds the headphones from their headband, so this is how I hang them, and i love it


----------



## ericfarrell85

First time messing around with metal on wood in a headphone stand.


----------



## Walderstorn

I like it, just dont like the color of the wood itself, a brown would look gr8.


----------



## PinkyPowers

I like the color. Looks like a piece recovered from a scuttled pirate ship.


----------



## Walderstorn

Ehehe i see but then the metal should be rusty/very antique looking instead of polished,, that could work very well.


----------



## Calyso

That Tanto is gorgeous. I need a bigger desk if I want to fit a stand.


----------



## Suraki

calyso said:


> That Tanto is gorgeous. I need a bigger desk if I want to fit a stand.



I am glad you like it. 
Yes, it is not the smallest stand, but big enough nearly all full size headphones.


----------



## Calyso

suraki said:


> I am glad you like it.
> Yes, it is not the smallest stand, but big enough nearly all full size headphones.


 
  I have desk space issues as is, so the new desk may be in my near future.


----------



## Mosauwer

Recently I have made it with the help of local worker.


----------



## jahsavi

therobbstory said:


> Does this count? There is DIY _and_ a headphone stand


 
  
 Real "LOL" ..This is actually a good idea.


----------



## i luvmusic 2

That HEAD Kinda Freaky.............


----------



## Walderstorn

The question is "where is the rest of the body u perv?"


----------



## U-3C (Jan 19, 2018)

Broke, busy college life with limited desk space. Don't judge me.

...

 o(;_; )o

Now that I have time, I'll be trying out some DIY projects. o(^_^)b


----------



## Pudding2007

Made mine from black pipes.


----------



## headphones1999

u-3c said:


> Broke, busy college life with limited desk space. Don't judge me.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
 10\10 best stand i saw here


----------



## U-3C

headphones1999 said:


> 10\10 best stand i saw here




Thanks~

(>;v>


----------



## vapman

I need to figure out a good headphone stand for my two JVC SZ2000 (1.5 lbs each) and Sony MDR CD900ST (0.5lbs)
  
 and hopefully a few IEMs
  
 so if anyone has ideas for something wall mount that can support at least 4 or 5 pounds please let me know!
  
 No desk clamps or anything, there is no space anywhere but the wall


----------



## JamieMcC

vapman said:


> I need to figure out a good headphone stand for my two JVC SZ2000 (1.5 lbs each) and Sony MDR CD900ST (0.5lbs)
> 
> and hopefully a few IEMs
> 
> ...


 
 How about a IKEA hack.
  
 If you want a inexpensive nice quality hanger that can be configured to take several cans.
  
  

  
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/70154800/


----------



## Walderstorn

jamiemcc said:


> How about a IKEA hack.
> 
> If you want a inexpensive nice quality hanger that can be configured to take several cans.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually thats awesome.


----------



## vapman

IKEA is always the answer. duh. i should have thought that first


----------



## sbl212

made this stand a couple days ago... Couple inches too short. I'll just call it a prototype
 Made from cherry


----------



## Walderstorn

Not bad for a prototype.


----------



## OrangaChang

I just made a stand for my first high end headphones (k550) out of some foam core PVC pipe. Took like 15 minutes with only two hand tools. Doesn't look too good, but it works. Plus, for an autistic kid I think i did ok.

 




So I'm in the process of painting the stand. Pvc is kinda hard to paint


----------



## OrangaChang

Just made another from scrap wood. 

Its got cable storage, too. Made with hand tools only.


----------



## Tenzo

Finally got around to building my own stand.


----------



## ardacer

http://imgur.com/gallery/bLzS4
  
 so I decided to do my own.. in the upper link are the instructions.
  
 It looks something like this:
  

  
 bonus pic, my collection


----------



## Walderstorn

ardacer said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/bLzS4
> 
> so I decided to do my own.. in the upper link are the instructions.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Está porreiro thumbs up.


----------



## KeithG

OK, it still needs a coat of wax and I'm researching adhesives for fixing the glass into the base but this is how to stand your Grado Bushmills.


----------



## JamieMcC

keithg said:


> OK, it still needs a coat of wax and I'm researching adhesives for fixing the glass into the base but this is how to stand your Grado Bushmills.


 
  
 Nice idea,  a little clear silicon bathroom/window sealent under the bottle would work well I think.  Its inexpensive and easy to find at diy stores.


----------



## GREQ

keithg said:


> OK, it still needs a coat of wax and I'm researching adhesives for fixing the glass into the base but this is how to stand your Grado Bushmills.


 
 How about filling the bottle with water, some vinegar and amber food colouring?


----------



## watchman10k

Hey all, I'm new here but i quickly gravitated to the DIY forums. I love all of what I see here, brilliant craftsmanship. I hope I'm not offending anyone just jumping in like this but I saw GREQ's post seen above:
  
 Quote:


> How about filling the bottle with water, some vinegar and amber food colouring?


 
 And I second this suggestion, with a matching wood finish plus the amber liquid in the bottle, the stand would definitely look awesome.


----------



## KeithG

The bottle has now been fixed in place with some clear silicone and the base has had an extra coat of wax.


----------



## U-3C

keithg said:


> The bottle has now been fixed in place with some clear silicone and the base has had an extra coat of wax.




Looking really classy!


----------



## Walderstorn

jamiemcc said:


> How about a IKEA hack.
> 
> If you want a inexpensive nice quality hanger that can be configured to take several cans.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you again i bought 2 of them  worked wonders, now everything is secure in place, cables included, much cleaner then having 4 or 5 different stands.


----------



## KeithG

u-3c said:


> Looking really classy!





Just added the finishing touches.


----------



## Mosauwer

any new designs to try on brother?


----------



## Rainmaker91

I am currently making a solid wood stand for my cans, it's taking quite a bit of time though since I'm doing woodcarving on it as well for aestethics. I did however firnd a temporary solution in some Ikea hooks that actually make great alternatives for a wall mounted headphone stand. I'll post a picture tomorrow if anyone is interested to see it, but if you wnat something like it it's called "Bjärnum" and is perfect for headphones as it even has a space to hang the cable.
  
 Can be found here if anyone is curious: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40152591/


----------



## Konstantin690

Finished this one last night, happy with the result.


----------



## goozy

OOO! Wood and wire, my favorites.


----------



## headphones1999

konstantin690 said:


> Finished this one last night, happy with the result.


 
 You should 
 looks great


----------



## Konstantin690

headphones1999 said:


> You should
> looks great


 
  
 Thanks mate


----------



## zaclopez1980

not a headphone stand but a door rack
  
 i got no permission to post photo
  
http://imgur.com/ydzCSCd


----------



## Passburger

Here's my version of that headphone stand everyone else on the internet made:


----------



## peterinvan

These $4 spring clamps work well if you need a shelf hanger.


----------



## headphones1999

peterinvan said:


> These $4 spring clamps work well if you need a shelf hanger.


 
 lol I got those too, though I didnt really like the look of mt headphones on it


----------



## U-3C

For those who are interested, Brainwavz' Truss has been on sale for quite some time.

Decent headphone hanger for 11 bucks.

http://www.brainwavzaudio.com/collections/10-99-offers/products/truss-the-dual-headphone-hanger


----------



## vapman

u-3c said:


> For those who are interested, Brainwavz' Truss has been on sale for quite some time.
> 
> Decent headphone hanger for 11 bucks.
> 
> http://www.brainwavzaudio.com/collections/10-99-offers/products/truss-the-dual-headphone-hanger


 

 super tempting to give my 2x SZ2000 a home... thanks for the link!
 would look a lot nicer than 2 hard cases lying around probably.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Just finished this one.
  

  
 Not the best picture. Black iron pipe painted with black hammered spray paint and some left-over leather on the top pipe.


----------



## U-3C

vapman said:


> super tempting to give my 2x SZ2000 a home... thanks for the link!
> would look a lot nicer than 2 hard cases lying around probably.





Welcome! Been staring at Brainwavz' metal hooks for a long time. If they had something like the Truss for one headphone but with the attachment mechanism of their Hengja and it goes on sale, it would be perfect for me. I'm renting a room for college, and the table isn't mine, so I can't stick anything on the desk that might be permanent. If not, I would have taken advantage of this sale long ago.

Hope the headphone hooks work out for you.

: )


----------



## Rainmaker91

It's not the nicest "stand" out there, but heres my current solution to headphones clutter.


I'm still doing the carving on a desk mounted one in wood, but that is a looooong ways down the road.


----------



## JBal4

The upright rod and base are from a busted lamp. drilled holes in a couple of dowels and wrapped them in some material I was going to use to make pads from, and stuck a 5gal bucket on bottom to hold all the cables. now just need to paint it so it doesn't look so hideous


----------



## headphones1999




----------



## Allanmarcus

Here are some more variations on the Ikea headphone stand.
  
  
 I found this interesting shaped cutting board at Ikea and it makes a nice base.

  
  
  
 All ikea parts (except for a few bolts. I will use the larger round post in the back for extra cables.

  

  

  
  
  
 My latest invention: the 4 post stand! I'm going to get a few 9" square cutting boards and a lazy susan to replace the base.


----------



## novice

Stumbled upon this thread out of curiosity, and got hooked on! All of us we've spent large amount of resources (money, thought and time as well) into this hobby and really we owe it to ourselves to at least think of a decent way to store and maintain our precious toys.

I spent entire week reading the pages from start to end between my (limited) spare time. All of you have done amazing works! Wife asked why i laughed at times, showed her and she laughed as well, and its been a really interesting read. 

So, in the light of years worth of discussion i just finished reading, i think i have seen amazing works by amazing artists and amateurs in making beautiful and useful (also frugal) hanging type stands, but I've seen only one poster who posted his headphones cradle. Got me wondering. 

I might be out of my head but isnt the weight of the phones (no matter how light they are) will take toll on their structural integrity or at least damage their cushioning? No im not talking about months but in years period? Will cradle suit them better? 

Another thing, i have only seen one poster made cable storage inside the stand (like hole or a cave) but this method really hide the cable and imo clean the look A LOT! I wonder if there any reason not many people do it this way? Like make a hole/cave/drawer to hide unruly threads?


----------



## headphones1999

novice said:


> So, in the light of years worth of discussion i just finished reading, i think i have seen amazing works by amazing artists and amateurs in making beautiful and useful (also frugal) hanging type stands, but I've seen only one poster who posted his headphones cradle. Got me wondering.
> 
> I might be out of my head but isnt the weight of the phones (no matter how light they are) will take toll on their structural integrity or at least damage their cushioning? No im not talking about months but in years period? Will cradle suit them better?
> 
> Another thing, i have only seen one poster made cable storage inside the stand (like hole or a cave) but this method really hide the cable and imo clean the look A LOT! I wonder if there any reason not many people do it this way? Like make a hole/cave/drawer to hide unruly threads?


 
 The reason i never liked "normal" headphones stands is because they are hanging only from their headband, It just makes me feel uncomfortable seeing them like this, thats why i did what i did with my stand, i guess you saw it because its here on this page, (though I only care about the Q701 so they are not hanging from their headband
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
 when you thnk about it cardle has simple problems, such as they wont fit every headphones, so you need to make costum for each headphones, if you got for example wood headphones you can scratch the cups somehow, they are probably harder to build, and im sure there is more.
  
 about the cable storage ,if you can put the stand pic here it would be nice, sounds interesting,


----------



## novice

So as not to scratch the cups, we can use linings, velour, velvet, suede probably? 

Every headphone is not the same, true, but every one of them have roughly the same structure (bands, cups, hinges). I'll try make a drawing. 

Anyway, about the tray, i did something using pixelmator. 

I hope it is clear enough with the text marking. 

It is a concept i draw based on showcase shelves common in retail stores. Semi-opaque acrylic lit from behind and box of clear acrylic housing the headphones to fight off dust. Tray below the phone. We can do with or without drawer, if with drawer then... No matter ill draw again later. Kind of hard to describe.


----------



## novice

This is with drawer. 

Wow the thing we can do with our phone now. All drawings made using Iphone. 

So... Tell me what you think? Is it doable? Certainly its a lot more complicated than simple stand but it hides the cable (please not mix comments for the - absolutely complicated - shelf and the cable drawer/tray). 

Now about the shelf. I am thinking to make 3 x 3 grid, dunno if with individual door or a long horizontal door for each row. 

Probably using tray to keep things simpler. No drawer meaning open top for the cable box. Still visible from the top but if we place the shelf high enough on eye level i dont think its that obvious.


----------



## headphones1999

I would ask myself how often I use my headphones before making it, doesn't look fun to take out the headphones every time from this stand.
  
 anyway looks doable to me, but as you said it wont be easy, and will take time. at least finding the right parts for it wont be easy I guess.
  
 are you sure you don't want to just do like what  Allanmarcus did in his stands? looks very clean to me with how the cables are placed.


----------



## novice

Yeah I get your point. Tbh with a harem of nine, not everybody get enough listening time and the toddlers arent making things better. I'll look into the cost first before actually launching the project. 

About allanmarcus' stand, i dont know, rolling the cable like that kind of reminds me of how i do the magsafe twice everyday, not fun and really repetitive. makes me thinking to buy another magsafe for the office so i dont have to roll/unroll the cable everytime... With a tray i can just drop the cable into it and be done. No need to roll/unroll the cable neatly, it is out of sight. 

Ah one more question do you think headphones look better from the front or from the sides?


----------



## Allanmarcus

I don't actually keep my cables like that. I just did that for the picture. Normally I just loosely wind the cables in my hand and hang them on the posts. Sometimes the plugs will fall due to gravity, so I will drop the plug into the headphone cup.


----------



## headphones1999

novice said:


> Ah one more question do you think headphones look better from the front or from the sides?


 
 front of course


----------



## novice

I thought so. But aside from cable rolling, your stand looks amazing and very doable. I still think we need to think of a way to fight off dusts. 



This used to be black. If you see what i mean...




allanmarcus said:


> I don't actually keep my cables like that. I just did that for the picture. Normally I just loosely wind the cables in my hand and hang them on the posts. Sometimes the plugs will fall due to gravity, so I will drop the plug into the headphone cup.


----------



## novice

I'm aiming for this kind of effect with backlit semi-opaque white acrylic behind the clear (transparent) acrylic box.


----------



## Discman634

My first attempt at a stand. Impatiently waiting for the paint to dry.


----------



## vapman

I'm thinking of doing an IEM/earbud style one to make my earbud collection a little more manageable. Has anyone tried this before? My challenges will be accommodating ~20 sets while being convenient and looking nice.
  
 Thinking it might involve lots of very small hooks..


----------



## Rainmaker91

vapman said:


> I'm thinking of doing an IEM/earbud style one to make my earbud collection a little more manageable. Has anyone tried this before? My challenges will be accommodating ~20 sets while being convenient and looking nice.
> 
> Thinking it might involve lots of very small hooks..




I did mine with a bunch of small hooks, it works well as long as you coil them up between each use (zip ties work, but I prefer the strings that you just twist on to keep it tidy). If you want a more aestetic look though, I did draw up some small sketches for a more elaborate design. I just got to impatient to actually getting around to making it.


----------



## vapman

rainmaker91 said:


> I did mine with a bunch of small hooks, it works well as long as you coil them up between each use (zip ties work, but I prefer the strings that you just twist on to keep it tidy). If you want a more aestetic look though, I did draw up some small sketches for a more elaborate design. I just got to impatient to actually getting around to making it.


 

 Thanks for the inspiration. I am hoping to incorporate some sort of clip to keep them from unravelling.  Something like this...


----------



## Rainmaker91

vapman said:


> Thanks for the inspiration. I am hoping to incorporate some sort of clip to keep them from unravelling.  Something like this...



That could work,. However a lot of wires just want to twist and such so the only real way to lock them down is by using a couple of hooks together, that or somethng like zip ties to keep them together. I would love for your method to work though as it would surely simplify the way I'll make my future IEM stand.


----------



## Allanmarcus

vapman said:


> I'm thinking of doing an IEM/earbud style one to make my earbud collection a little more manageable. Has anyone tried this before? My challenges will be accommodating ~20 sets while being convenient and looking nice.
> 
> Thinking it might involve lots of very small hooks..


 

 Do a google search for 
  
 "necklace tree"
 or
 "necklace organizer"
  
 you will gets lots of idea, or you just might buy something.


----------



## vapman

allanmarcus said:


> Do a google search for
> 
> "necklace tree"
> or
> ...


 

 Hmmm. neat idea! Maybe if i find one big enough premade for a nice price...


----------



## cdeviney

allanmarcus said:


> Do a google search for
> 
> "necklace tree"
> or
> ...


 

 Great Idea!
 'necklace organizer DIY'
  
 https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=796&q=necklace+tree&oq=necklace+tree&gs_l=img.12..0l4j0i30k1l3j0i5i30k1l3.1459.1459.0.4477.1.1.0.0.0.0.88.88.1.1.0....0...1ac.2.64.img..0.1.88.9Nn9vc4VI-M#tbm=isch&q=necklace+organizer+diy


----------



## IronRing

Here is my entry in the fray.  I couldn't find a design that hit all the marks for me so created something I'm pretty happy with out of a scrap of Oak.
  
http://www.instructables.com/id/Hardwood-Headphones-Stand-Designed-for-Large-Headp/


----------



## maximuslt

keithg said:


>


 
  
 The bottle can be placed upside down, it will be better for the headband headphones.


----------



## Rainmaker91

vapman said:


> Hmmm. neat idea! Maybe if i find one big enough premade for a nice price...




I found this one on gearbest if youre still looking. It's not the nicest looking thing in the world, but I think I'm going to copy the concept for my own design at least.


----------



## vapman

rainmaker91 said:


> I found this one on gearbest if youre still looking. It's not the nicest looking thing in the world, but I think I'm going to copy the concept for my own design at least.


 

 Not bad at all....


----------



## Konstantin690

rainmaker91 said:


> I found this one on gearbest if youre still looking. It's not the nicest looking thing in the world, but I think I'm going to copy the concept for my own design at least.


 
  
 That's a great idea.


----------



## GREQ

rainmaker91 said:


> I found this one on gearbest if youre still looking. It's not the nicest looking thing in the world, but I think I'm going to copy the concept for my own design at least.


 
 I saw this one too. Pretty cool idea.
 But, if I were to remake it, I wouldn't have single poles for winding the cable.
 Instead I would try to design a way of winding the cables in a figure of eight around two small poles.
 This will almost guarantee a tangle-free cable when taking it off the stand.


----------



## Rainmaker91

greq said:


> I saw this one too. Pretty cool idea.
> But, if I were to remake it, I wouldn't have single poles for winding the cable.
> Instead I would try to design a way of winding the cables in a figure of eight around two small poles.
> This will almost guarantee a tangle-free cable when taking it off the stand.




I was thinking the same, the bit that I was more concerned about when making something like this would be the grooves that the IEMs are fitted in, but this seems to be working rather well. I'll probably make something like it that can be hanged on a wall, and now that you mentioned it I will use two poles for the cables


----------



## daphen

allanmarcus said:


> Here are some more variations on the Ikea headphone stand.
> 
> 
> I found this interesting shaped cutting board at Ikea and it makes a nice base.
> ...


 
 Interesting, how did you get the metal bolts attached to the metal "hangers"? Drilling? Or is it like that by design?


----------



## Allanmarcus

daphen said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some more variations on the Ikea headphone stand.
> ...


 

 Drilled a hole and purchase some 1/2" bolts from the local hardware store.


----------



## CoffeeCutie

3d printer people:  
  
 Found this:  http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1657541
  
 Not mine, but looks to be a great project to download and give a whirl.


----------



## potterma

I've had an old 4" x 6" piece of pitchy pine laying around for years.  Always thought I'd use it for a project some day, and finally decided to cut a piece off and make a headphone rack.
  
  

  
 It attaches to the shelf above it.  Not fancy, but it works.


----------



## moosefet

these all look great.
  
 A few times I've seen these white styrofoam mannequin heads at a local shop and liked the idea of getting one and painting it up to look like a zombie or something and using as a headphone stand.


----------



## Decommo

potterma said:


> I've had an old 4" x 6" piece of pitchy pine laying around for years.  Always thought I'd use it for a project some day, and finally decided to cut a piece off and make a headphone rack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow. That earpads look huge... Is it HM5 angled velour earpad on HE500?


----------



## potterma

decommo said:


> Wow. That earpads look huge... Is it HM5 angled velour earpad on HE500?


 

 No, Audeze veggan pads on HE-6.


----------



## grape ape

Every time I try to make a headphone stand it turns out horrific.


----------



## Myk28

haha Holy crap that's terrifying


----------



## grape ape

I don't like it so much that it's come back around to the other side and I like it. I'm going to keep using it as my stand. I took a moodier picture of it.


----------



## WAAM

konstantin690 said:


> That's a great idea.


 
 Great idea? Imagine how "irritating" it is to wind those IEM cables around those tiny sticks and how it will make cables like "springs" when You start to use them. 
 Imho, not a good and thought-through practical idea


----------



## Sakujin

My stands, got 2 more of these which I'm gonna setup my other hp's soonish.


----------



## Allanmarcus

sakujin said:


> My stands, got 2 more of these which I'm gonna setup my other hp's soonish.


 
  
 Carful there. Those are pretty wide. You will be stretching your headband and putting pressure on the pads, which may lead to pad compression.


----------



## cdeviney

allanmarcus said:


> Carful there. Those are pretty wide. You will be stretching your headband and putting pressure on the pads, which may lead to pad compression.


 

 Yep,  I was thinking the same thing.
  
 A liquor bottle makes a good headphone stand.


----------



## Sakujin

allanmarcus said:


> Carful there. Those are pretty wide. You will be stretching your headband and putting pressure on the pads, which may lead to pad compression.


 
 Ive measured and checked, its still smaller than my head and thats why Im using it  yes I have a big head =X


----------



## PinkyPowers

sakujin said:


> Ive measured and checked, its still smaller than my head and thats why Im using it  yes I have a big head =X




The idea is to give the pads a rest while you're not using them. The speaker boxes might be smaller than your head, but they are still compressing the pads much more than necessary, yes?


----------



## rellik

With grados they are almost necessary. Leaving them flat against a table can kill the driver suspension.
  
 EDIT: My bad, I mean headphone stands, do help headphone suspensions and other headphone related functioning.


----------



## Allanmarcus

rellik said:


> With grados they are almost necessary. Leaving them flat against a table can kill the driver suspension.


 

 What is the "they" that is almost necessary?
  
  
 My personal philosophy is that they are bad. Oh, "they"? I mean pronouns  
  
 I've seen numerous grado pad ruined with omega stand. Grado, more than any other headphones, need to be suspended with the pads touching nothing, when not in use.


----------



## JWolf

Is it OK to leave headphones in the box they came in?


----------



## PinkyPowers

jwolf said:


> Is it OK to leave headphones in the box they came in?




Not if the box is full of spiders.


----------



## Sakujin

pinkypowers said:


> The idea is to give the pads a rest while you're not using them. The speaker boxes might be smaller than your head, but they are still compressing the pads much more than necessary, yes?


 
 Thats true, took them off and just layed them ontop of the small speakers now where they rest flat and nicely.


----------



## ls13coco

What's the general way to go about making stands using upside down bottles?
 Like bottle type/size, mounting.
 I've got a picture in my head of using finished wood as a base, though I'd really like to make a "Omega" type headphone stand. (unless I can find one good for over 300 grams for a good price)


----------



## garretwp

Just wanted to post my stand I made from IKEA parts. I made four of these for around $15 each.


----------



## cdeviney

garretwp said:


> Just wanted to post my stand I made from IKEA parts. I made four of these for around $15 each.
> 
> 
> 
> VERY nice...I like it !


----------



## JWolf

garretwp said:


> Just wanted to post my stand I made from IKEA parts. I made four of these for around $15 each.


 
  
 Can you please list which Ikea parts you used? Thanks.


----------



## garretwp

FASCINERA
Chopping board, 11x7 ½ "
$7.99
903.454.08

Found in a department or in the market hall area
EKBY BJÄRNUM
Bracket, 11 "
$10.00/2 pack
101.361.35

Found in a department or in the market hall area
BJÄRNUM
Hook, 3 ½ "
$4.99
401.525.91


----------



## Allanmarcus

There are a couple of IKEA variants on this thread. Use the search and look for IKEA for some more ideas.


----------



## Angelic




----------



## LoKi2515

Hi guys! This is my first post, I signed up to the forum just for say that thanks to all of you I was inspired to my first (and I expect not the last) headphone stand. I made it from a simple piece of wood (cedar) and bamboo. I toke photo of the whole process but I show you just a general view of the finished product. It supports two headphones: AKG k77 Perception and Sony MDR zx310. Behind it has two wood knobs that can be found from any door or another forniture (I buyed it haha), these are for roll the cables. Also it has two 1/4" and 1/8" holes, for the respectives plugs adapters. The lights are SMD leds whith a tiny hole to pass the respective cable and they can be turned on or off plugging in or not the power source (9v or 12v). For finish it has four rubber feet and a plastic cover to hide the led's cable and the mess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Ah! and I read head-fi forum since one or two months ago because I use it as reference to buy headphones, and right now I'm lookig for an interface (lexicon, presonus, focusrite, etc)....well, I think that's all !!
  
 Regards from Argentina!!


----------



## Moses4188

garretwp said:


> Just wanted to post my stand I made from IKEA parts. I made four of these for around $15 each.



 


You could make some nice IKEA-like manual with drawings and give it here as open-source design


----------



## LoKi2515

loki2515 said:


> Hi guys! This is my first post, I signed up to the forum just for say that thanks to all of you I was inspired to my first (and I expect not the last) headphone stand. I made it from a simple piece of wood (cedar) and bamboo. I toke photo of the whole process but I show you just a general view of the finished product. It supports two headphones: AKG k77 Perception and Sony MDR zx310. Behind it has two wood knobs that can be found from any door or another forniture (I buyed it haha), these are for roll the cables. Also it has two 1/4" and 1/8" holes, for the respectives plugs adapters. The lights are SMD leds whith a tiny hole to pass the respective cable and they can be turned on or off plugging in or not the power source (9v or 12v). For finish it has four rubber feet and a plastic cover to hide the led's cable and the mess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry I cant't upload images. It says I have not permission or something like that.


----------



## nappiguan




----------



## GREQ

nappiguan said:


>


 
 Is the curvy stem from a tomato stake? (those long curvy spikes to help it grow up vertically in the garden)


----------



## Walderstorn

If it is, is genius hehe


----------



## JJZ109

LEGO and headphones:


----------



## Walderstorn

Really nice


----------



## JJZ109

walderstorn said:


> Really nice


 
 Thank you.


----------



## liquidzoo

The Lego one is something I've always wanted to do.  Yours turned out brilliantly.


----------



## JJZ109

Thanks !


----------



## Mellowship

A simple solution: 3USD paper towel dispenser bended at the top!


----------



## Slater

Wow, that looks really nice for so cheap!

BTW, what headband pad is that on your ATs? Did you make that yourself, or is that aftermarket?


----------



## Mellowship

slaterlovesspam said:


> Wow, that looks really nice for so cheap!
> 
> BTW, what headband pad is that on your ATs? Did you make that yourself, or is that aftermarket?



Hey, thanks!

And it was easy to "build", also. 

Regarding the headband, it's the original AT's withouth the pleather coating. That thin cheap pleather started to decay and to peel off, revealing this greyish soft cloth beneath. Just had to pick a used toothbrush and scub the rest of the pleather off the headband. I thing it looks very nice this way.


----------



## Slater

Mellowship said:


> Hey, thanks!
> 
> And it was easy to "build", also.
> 
> Regarding the headband, it's the original AT's withouth the pleather coating. That thin cheap pleather started to decay and to peel off, revealing this greyish soft cloth beneath. Just had to pick a used toothbrush and scub the rest of the pleather off the headband. I thing it looks very nice this way.



Why the heck wouldn't they just sell it that way? Looks much nicer than the factory headband.

From my experience, there seems to be 2 types of pleather - thicker type that is basically 1 thick piece (like what they make ear pads from), and the PAPER thin type that I think might be sprayed onto another surface (fabroc, etc). The AT looks like the latter. The Philips SHL3300 also has that PAPER thin version too. It just flakes off with the slightest abrasion, but unfortunately it doesn't have the fabric underneath like the AT. I ended up making a lambskin cover for mine:


----------



## Fastnbulbous

A couple parts are no longer available at Ikea so thanks to Allanmarcus for selling this to me:

Seriously, we still can't upload pics?


----------



## nick n

Try the "Upload a File" option lower right corner near the reply window.


----------



## Allanmarcus

nick n said:


> Try the "Upload a File" option lower right corner near the reply window.


Upload a file. Very useful. Thanks

I was using IMDb.com but upload file is great

You can also create a gallery with the gallery link in the tabs above. I'm not sure what can be done with a gallery


----------



## Fastnbulbous (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, at the time that wasn't an option, but it's slowly been improving. BTW I bough the stand from Allanmarcus!


----------



## rellik

Great work! That looks quite good for the stated cost of the Ikea parts for the build. Personally I like to mill,lathe, and my favorite... smoothen my own metals.... You know just make it smooth? Nah dude bad idea. Besides the point, Im not a shrimp...just ask Dr. Goodhead. From you know the bond flix.


----------



## nappiguan




----------



## shpak

My stand from walnut


----------



## Shane D

Anybody doing any headphone trees?  I have four pairs now and am planning on getting two more pairs.  I am currently trying to sell some but would like to have a tree type structure that would rise from the floor (preferably between my lazy boy and the couch) and hold/display four to six pairs.  Any ideas?  If fairly simple, I could try to build myself.  I would definitely pay for a beautiful design like many of the pieces in this thread.

Shane D


----------



## JamieMcC

shpak said:


> My stand from walnut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shpak




----------



## shpak (Jun 29, 2017)

At the upper screw cut off the head


----------



## .Sup

Made it out of an old Neutrik goose neck. The goose neck is very stiff and can hold up to four headphones without a problem. The AGK mic pictured was attached but its not that good. Works though.


----------



## CoffeeCutie

What better way to learn Fusion 360 by making headphone stands and amp cases!   The first one is (probably) going to be milled.


----------



## JamieMcC

CoffeeCutie said:


> What better way to learn Fusion 360 by making headphone stands and amp cases!   The first one is (probably) going to be milled.



Impressive how have you found learning  fusion 360? I have been planing to give it a try myself but due to pic issues (require a new one) I have yet to give it a try. The aim is to build one of the open builds cnc machines later on this year. From the 360 tutorials I have watched on line I am hoping it's not going to be to hard to get to grips with for some simple projects I have in mind.


----------



## Paladin79 (Jul 14, 2017)

This is a headphone rack

 I built out of solid copper and quartered oak to accompany a Bottlehead Crack I made, steampunk style. I gave all copper a blue patina and converted some closed headphones into high impedance semi-open headphones as well.


----------



## CoffeeCutie

JamieMcC said:


> Impressive how have you found learning  fusion 360? I have been planing to give it a try myself but due to pic issues (require a new one) I have yet to give it a try. The aim is to build one of the open builds cnc machines later on this year. From the 360 tutorials I have watched on line I am hoping it's not going to be to hard to get to grips with for some simple projects I have in mind.



(what are pic issues "require a new one"?)   

Fusion is hard for me, coming from maxing out on sketchup (warehouse plugins only take you so much farther)!!  I think if I didn't always instinctively do sketchup motions in fusion it would be way easier...  Yes, there are some really cool youtube people and seminars around fusion, less so on some other products.
 And for CNC- I (highly) recommend the MPCNC project/kit/build from https://www.vicious1.com/.   (my order for the printed bits is coming monday , super excited!)    There are so many amazing headphone-centric things to make....


----------



## CoffeeCutie

Paladin79 said:


> This is a headphone rack I built out of solid copper and quartered oak to accompany a Bottlehead Crack I made, steampunk style. I gave all copper a blue patina and converted some closed headphones into high impedance semi-open headphones as well.



That is awesome. !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paladin79

Thanks...there was some semi-serious work involved.


----------



## BroncoVA

You maybe have already posted this solution (as it's from 2016, but i just found it on youtube)

Love the simplicity and around 1-2$ each stand


----------



## Paladin79

That is certainly an easy solution and an informative video. I may try something similar with copper rod. It would be easy enough to drill holes and mount such a stand on a wooden base.


----------



## BroncoVA

Paladin79 said:


> That is certainly an easy solution and an informative video. I may try something similar with copper rod. It would be easy enough to drill holes and mount such a stand on a wooden base.


exactly what I thought: easy and cheap  and lot of ways to try and improve it.


----------



## fbarberis (Nov 7, 2017)

I've designed this (inspired in many others), and 3D printed it. The arm is telescopic.


----------



## JamieMcC

I was in Ikea yesterday and if you have space this could be an inexpensive solution 


http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...clothes-stand-white-multicolour-art-20174508/


----------



## Slater

JamieMcC said:


> I was in Ikea yesterday and if you have space this could be an inexpensive solution
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...clothes-stand-white-multicolour-art-20174508/



That is friggin' awesome. I wish it didn't have the rainbow colors.

You could cut that down and make it any height you want.

You could also DIY it in wood as well.


----------



## JamieMcC

I might add that all the hooks can rotate 360 around the  center pole I kind of like the multi color a can of spay paint would offer a easy fix


----------



## Slater

JamieMcC said:


> I might add that all the hooks can rotate 360 around the  center pole I kind of like the multi color a can of spay paint would offer a easy fix



Good to know about the rotation. That's very useful.

True re: the paint.

Nice find ;0)


----------



## Whitigir

fbarberis said:


> I've designed this (inspired in many others), and 3D printed it. The arm is telescopic.



Where do you buy such pole for the arm at ?


----------



## fbarberis

Whitigir said:


> Where do you buy such pole for the arm at ?


Chinese back scratchers!
I also have a non regulable model made with half inch metalic courtain rods.


----------



## Teknowafel

fbarberis said:


> Chinese back scratchers!
> I also have a non regulable model made with half inch metalic courtain rods.


I am yet to figure out how this is relevant.


----------



## Walderstorn

Paladin79 said:


> This is a headphone rack I built out of solid copper and quartered oak to accompany a Bottlehead Crack I made, steampunk style. I gave all copper a blue patina and converted some closed headphones into high impedance semi-open headphones as well.



Best looking crack i have ever seen. That is a piece of art.


----------



## Teknowafel

Walderstorn said:


> Best looking crack i have ever seen. That is a piece of art.


Agreed.


----------



## Paladin79 (Dec 19, 2017)

You are most kind, I made one with carbon fiber for my son, and I am in the middle of a third and fourth build but only one qualifies as a true Crack. This has little to do with headphone stands, sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Myoilu

I've admired this thread for years and it's finally time to compile my headphone stands as I just made two more. So here are some pictures of my DIY stands and how I have them displayed.

I guess I'll start with my mod of the headphone stand by @Suraki I made this a couple years ago to keep the wires of my el-8 from touching the base & threw in a laser-etched nameplate. It has LED edge-lighting:
 
 

My second stand was made out of a paper towel holder I bent at the top:
  

The third stand I made was created out of the base of a broken desk lamp, some aluminum tube, copper pipe and the leftover LED's from the first stand:
  

And that leaves my latest stand, which I made two of for about $20 total with parts from IKEA and some aluminum tube. I really like the simplicity of these:
  

And all of them in my new IKEA display cabinet ($60)


----------



## Mellowship

Myoilu said:


> I've admired this thread for years and it's finally time to compile my headphone stands as I just made two more. So here are some pictures of my DIY stands and how I have them displayed.
> 
> I guess I'll start with my mod of the headphone stand by @Suraki I made this a couple years ago to keep the wires of my el-8 from touching the base & threw in a laser-etched nameplate. It has LED edge-lighting:
> 
> ...


Hey! Great stands (and headphones btw!). Your "paper towel" stand looks so much better than mine's! Did you spray any finish on it?


----------



## Mellowship

been using the old Creative Cambridge Soundworks satellite as a stand since the Grado's headband fits nicely.


----------



## Myoilu

Mellowship said:


> Hey! Great stands (and headphones btw!). Your "paper towel" stand looks so much better than mine's! Did you spray any finish on it?


 
Nope, it came with a dipped base I when bought it. IIRC I got it from Target.


----------



## mandello

Done today...


----------



## mandello




----------



## rymd

I can finally contribute something! But I didn't DIY this, my sister did after I balked at throwing down $200 for a Sieveking Omega. It's made with solid ash and traditional woodworking joinery. 100% hand cut, sanded, and oiled. Nice and sturdy, unlike the flimsy Omega knockoffs on Amazon and AliExpress.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Paladin79 said:


> snip



Fantastic craftsmanship. I love the steampunk style.


----------



## Paladin79 (Apr 1, 2018)

This is a rack I made to match a steampunk crack amp, I just incorporated an edison light bulb and hand crafted a wire protective cage. Eventually I will add a patina to it to match other copper work. it is a little tough to photograph when lit.


----------



## Walderstorn

Paladin79 said:


> This is a rack I made to match a steampunk crack amp, I just incorporated an edison light bulb and hand crafted a wire protective cage. Eventually I will add a patina to it to match other copper work. it is a little tough to photograph when lit.



You have an amazing creativity.


----------



## Paladin79

Thanks, here is the end result. I also assembled a cabinet by Sauder and they provided more shelves for amps etc.


----------



## thebentern

Here is my walnut and copper pipe (with brass flange) headphone stand.


----------



## Paladin79 (Apr 2, 2018)

A person after my own heart, I used the same materials except I used an oak base and added a patina to the copper.I also left the solder joints a little sloppy for a bit of contrast. I have enough materials left over to do a natural copper rack. More than likely to go with this amp on the left.


----------



## thebentern

I dig the industrial look. I thought about soldering mine, but I'm not very experienced in soldering pipes with a torch. I ended up just going with some plumbers goop. 

I may buy some more of these flanges and do some more walnut + copper furniture. I would like to make an bro and maybe a frame mounted LED light.


----------



## Paladin79

I definitely went for the steampunk look and adapted headphones to match. Luckily I have an employee with a wood shop who made the cuts on the quartered oak for me. My biggest issue was cutting the 1/8 inch copper on the three amp plates. The top plate weighs two pounds without tubes and transformer and watch gears.


----------



## BenTandBroken

So, I made 2 different headphone stands. The first one with the Skull was basically an idea I’ve wanted to do forever, but never had the time to do until recently. The base is a pretty large slab of granite with a wooden dowel secured through it.The skull is a realistic resin replica I intended to use to study with when I originally purchased, but upon receiving was disappointed as it was a decent quality replica but not completely  anatomically correct. Total cost of that one is over $100 for sure, but I think the final product is exactly what I wanted. 

The second stand is actually based on a prior post i saw on this thread of a paper towel holder. I paid $2 for the holder, and made the bends how I wanted it, but decided I wanted to go for a different look than plain metal. So I Desoldered the original joint on the paper towel stand and put leftover parachord sleeve i had over the wire frame and resoldered it (Tip: don’t forget to put the heat shrink tube on before resoldering if you plan to do this build -haha). I was actually happy with it at that point, but decided to make the cusion by shaping some dense packing foam i had laying around into a sort of saddle shape and then for fabric i wrapped it with a sock that I was planning on trashing since it’s mate had a hole in it. All in all I still have less than $5 in this stand so i think it’s a great success.


----------



## Slater (Apr 5, 2018)

BenTandBroken said:


>



That is by far the coolest headphone stand I have ever seen. Nicely done. Definitely going to build one of these if you don't mind (with different base).


----------



## BenTandBroken

Slater said:


> That is by far the coolest headphone stand I have ever seen. Definitely going to build one of these if you don't mind (with different base).



I’d love to see what you come up with. What were you thinking for the base? I wanted to do an ornate wood base with a metal pole for a long time, but decided I liked the look of granite with wood more with the skull. I might make more in the future. But I will say it’s a heavy beast lol.


----------



## Slater

BenTandBroken said:


> I’d love to see what you come up with. What were you thinking for the base? I wanted to do an ornate wood base with a metal pole for a long time, but decided I liked the look of granite with wood more with the skull. I might make more in the future. But I will say it’s a heavy beast lol.



You read my mind - a carved/ornate wooden base with a metal pole. It would be a nice contrast between materials. I have an unused floor lamp with a fancy fluted metal pole I was going to cut down and use.


----------



## eschell27 (Apr 16, 2018)

Took a stab at building my first HP stand from scratch...nothing too fancy but i like it! Just a routed up and stained piece of 2x8 oak and some copper!


----------



## Paladin79

Nicely done. Did you treat the copper so it does not tarnish or will you just let it age naturally?

I am from central Illinois originally myself.


----------



## eschell27

Haven't decided yet....at first i was thinking treat it but i may just let it age and see how it looks...either way i'm happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## Gainastyle (May 30, 2018)

Hi,

Looking to get a headphone stand that i screw on to my desk that extends about 40-60cm upwards. can not find anything like it, so id like to make it myself. any suggestions?

Poorly made paint jpeg added as description


----------



## Pete Basel

Looks like a banana hanger would work with a larger hook:


----------



## Paladin79

This is more of a modification than an actual headphone amp build but I will be taking a manufactured headphone rack and mounting a circular hybrid headphone amp inside it. The amp will tilt to give easy access to the input, out put, and power jacks. This is called a Coaster amp, sold as a coaster by Schiit (eventually they will be for sale). It has two surface mount LED's that nearly give the appearance of eyes, the volume pot is center mounted so it may well approximate a nose when I am done. Headphones are on the outside so their cables do not interfere with the other cables going to the amp. Here is one I will be mounting in a toy eight ball but this is just to show the completed board. I also have plans to mount some in tobacco tins and even scotch bottles provided they are at least 3.5 inch inside diameter. Many of the parts are surface mount so this is not a project for someone new to soldering.


----------



## smodtactical

For those of you doing copper pipe headphone stands, do you find the copper makes the headphone band smell? Copper smelled pretty strong in general doesn't it?


----------



## Paladin79 (Aug 3, 2018)

I seal the copper with clear sealant so there is never a smell. I generally add a patina.  I have a headphone amp in the middle of this one. If I left one with copper shining, I would seal that as well to keep it that way. Copper oxidizes


----------



## dvlferdz

Really very good stands here, I can't even imagine the artistry needed for some! 

Here are my stands and case, all diy spent around $50 bucks. The case is for currently inactive headphones. I swap them out as needed.

https://ibb.co/fnG2pp
https://ibb.co/iNr2pp
https://ibb.co/n5XLaU


----------



## Moses4188 (Oct 16, 2018)

Ingvar has really a solution for everything


----------



## demevalos

My brother made me this! I love the angle


----------



## Slater

demevalos said:


> My brother made me this! I love the angle



Cool! You have a front view?


----------



## demevalos

Slater said:


> Cool! You have a front view?


----------



## Paladin79

I have some extra pieces of quartered oak, I may have to try to make something similar. Maybe copper pipe to hold the headphones. I really like the way you can remove headphones and just drop them onto that peg, nicely done.


----------



## rizzard

Hello, so many amazing creations here.
Wanted to share mine little piece of wood O


----------



## CoiL

Many here seem to not consider headband stretching out and decreasing pressure to head/pads. Just a thought!


----------



## wje

I just finished 2 "DIY" headphone stands.  I found some neat star pattern tiles from Lowe's for $1.49 each.  Used 12" long pieces of Poplar 1" x 2" wood, which was painted with a charcoal colored spray chalk paint.  Then, finished up with the satin nickel door stops as the bracket that the 'phones rest on.  The hardest part was boring through the porcelain tile - fortunately, I had a leftover $20 diamond "barrel" bit to make the holes neat - along with spritzes of water to keep the bit cool.  I plan on making about 4 more to hold the rest of my headphones.  I have more star patterned tile along with some other tile pieces to try out too.  Each was finished with a 1" x 1" x 1/2" rubber bumper on each corner to protect the shelf surface.

I've had many stands in the past - Woo Audio, etc.  But, thought I'd try my talents with all the tools I have to see what I could come up with.


----------



## Slater

wje said:


> I just finished 2 "DIY" headphone stands.  I found some neat star pattern tiles from Lowe's for $1.49 each.  Used 12" long pieces of Poplar 1" x 2" wood, which was painted with a charcoal colored spray chalk paint.  Then, finished up with the satin nickel door stops as the bracket that the 'phones rest on.  The hardest part was boring through the porcelain tile - fortunately, I had a leftover $20 diamond "barrel" bit to make the holes neat - along with spritzes of water to keep the bit cool.  I plan on making about 4 more to hold the rest of my headphones.  I have more star patterned tile along with some other tile pieces to try out too.  Each was finished with a 1" x 1" x 1/2" rubber bumper on each corner to protect the shelf surface.
> 
> I've had many stands in the past - Woo Audio, etc.  But, thought I'd try my talents with all the tools I have to see what I could come up with.



That turned out really nice looking! Good job friend


----------



## wje

Tried a few more.  Same Poplar pillars, door stops, but a smaller 6" x 6" ceramic tile - unlike the 8" x 8" star tile.


----------



## gwertheim

If I were to hang my headphones on my wall, would direct sunlight have any affect on them long term athtetically?


----------



## Slater (Feb 12, 2019)

gwertheim said:


> If I were to hang my headphones on my wall, would direct sunlight have any affect on them long term athtetically?



UV degrades everything, unless it specifically has UV stabilizers in the chemicals that make up the pads, headband, plastics, paints, cable insulation, etc.

But even then it’s not the best idea (not to mention the constant heat cycles).

I wouldn’t do it personally, especially if there was another wall close by that wasn’t in the direct sunlight.

It’s like the difference between a car that’s always been garage kept, vs one that was always sitting outside baking in the sun. The garage kept one will be mint.


----------



## gwertheim

Slater said:


> UV degrades everything, unless it specifically has UV stabilizers in the chemicals that make up the pads, headband, plastics, paints, cable insulation, etc.
> 
> But even then it’s not the best idea (not to mention the constant heat cycles).
> 
> ...




Thought so, wanted to double check


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

I got this at second hand store. The arms are articulated, so I can fold them together to hold 2 headphones:

 
or expand them out to hold 4....


----------



## Slater

Cruelhand Luke said:


> I got this at second hand store. The arms are articulated, so I can fold them together to hold 2 headphones:
> 
> or expand them out to hold 4....



And it was made for headphones? Or was it originally a lamp or some other purpose?

Wow, I want to go to the secondhand stores you shop at!


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

Slater said:


> And it was made for headphones? Or was it originally a lamp or some other purpose?
> 
> Wow, I want to go to the secondhand stores you shop at!


It was not made for headphones...I am kind of mystified as to it's original purpose. The base is HEAVY, I took it apart and it's not just a cement plug, it's some kind of metal. My guess is it was for sitting on a bathroom counter top for holding washcloths, or maybe on a dresser to hold jewelry? I'm not sure.


----------



## Slater

Cruelhand Luke said:


> It was not made for headphones...I am kind of mystified as to it's original purpose. The base is HEAVY, I took it apart and it's not just a cement plug, it's some kind of metal. My guess is it was for sitting on a bathroom counter top for holding washcloths, or maybe on a dresser to hold jewelry? I'm not sure.



Now that you mention it, it was probably designed as a hand towel holder for a bathroom.

Either way, score!

The does give me an idea of how I can make my own. I like the fact that it holds up to 4 headphones.


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

Slater said:


> Now that you mention it, it was probably designed as a hand towel holder for a bathroom.
> 
> Either way, score!
> 
> The does give me an idea of how I can make my own. I like the fact that it holds up to 4 headphones.


Seriously man, I hate clutter, I am one of these "tiny house" lunatics that has traded off lots of space for lower bills, and a proximity to the beach...no way could I afford a 2 bedroom house in my area, the views are too nice  ...so I have to maximize my space and this thing really cleans up my desk...here's what was going on before


----------



## Cruelhand Luke (Feb 16, 2019)

@Slater 

Either way, score! asking price was $10...I pulled out everything in my left pocket, $6.78, and slapped it on the counter...offer accepted. 

The does give me an idea of how I can make my own. I pulled it apart and it seems like the rods are held in with a slightly bent washer, so they are held in place, but can't be fully tightened causing them to rotate easily. kind of ingenious.


----------



## Walderstorn

Cruelhand Luke said:


> I got this at second hand store. The arms are articulated, so I can fold them together to hold 2 headphones:
> 
> or expand them out to hold 4....



Very, very, nice.


----------



## Paladin79

Lighted tubes with a hidden switch, all batteries, tubes, LED's are accessible and replaceable. No tubes were damaged in the making of this stand as well.


----------



## someyoungguy

Hi all,

I came across this, it’s a small Kickstarter project, so not really DIY but not fully commercial either:
https://www.kickstarter.com/profile/backings/83842118
 
(by the way, is there a commercial headphone stand thread? I can’t find one, which seems weird how fanatical the head-fi community can be!)

I started another thread for it here, with more info:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...ne-stand-on-kickstarter.904464/#post-14895123

Looks awesome, I’m hoping it’s funded so I can get my hands on one. If not, I might try a similar design myself - I’ve made quite a few pieces of wooden furniture but nothing involving curved wood like this before. So yeah, my DIY effort is unlikely to match the quality here


----------



## JamieMcC

Paladin79 said:


> Lighted tubes with a hidden switch, all batteries, tubes, LED's are accessible and replaceable. No tubes were damaged in the making of this stand as well.



Neat Idea Tom.

I now know what to do with the dead Tungsol 5998 (has a short) that has been sitting in my draw for a couple of years now.


----------



## someyoungguy

How strong is the tube? I’d be afraid it might break.


----------



## Paladin79 (Apr 27, 2019)

I have tried various headphones on the stand and have had no issue with breakage. Tubes are stronger than you  might think and most of the force is on the octal socket and the older tubes use bakelite or such that is very strong.

The Tung Sol 5998 would be a perfect tube for the large tube in this build. I drill a hole in the base of the tube location key, making sure not to go too far and hit the glass. I found cases with switch for dual 2032 batteries at right at 6 volts, and I run two, three volt LED's. No wiring is visible and on the back side I left access to the on off switch.  Jamie with your skils you can certainly figure out how I did all the wiring inside the wood but if you need pointers PM me.

I did use a touch of hot glue to be sure the large tube stays in place, I can use a heat gun to remove the tube if I want to change it out.

This photo shows the notch on the backside of the stand where the on off switch is located. I need to clean that up a bit but it is accessible and works well.

You would think amber LED's would be correct yet orange matched my amp tubes better.


----------



## nerone

So, I also decided to do some DIY for a stand. More like AIY (assemble), as it comes as a kit, but with poor instructions, so it's a bit of a challenge anyway.


----------



## Whitigir

Where did you buy that stand ?


----------



## nerone (Jun 11, 2019)

Whitigir said:


> Where did you buy that stand ?



I found it on a store where I live, Rio de Janeiro - Brazil.
I'll see if I can go there and check who's the artist that makes it and try and find some further information about him to share with you guys.


----------



## aguscalderon (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi, 
Just finish my Tzalam wood stand. I made it with a compartment that holds it self with magnets.


----------



## richie60

Made a nice sturdy floor mounted headphone stand recently.  Had nowhere for my table mounted one when I got rid of the sideboard...


----------



## dgindlespergerd

3d printed. Used up a couple of almost empty filement roles.


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

My girlie's grandfather made me one!


----------



## fus1on

Hello, I had to reopen this thread. I was looking for headset stands all over the internet and took the idea from someone on this thread. 
I'll put here some picture of my version of it.


----------



## macaltec

A work in progress. Lots of details to tend to and tidy up.


----------



## Propsy

fus1on said:


> Hello, I had to reopen this thread. I was looking for headset stands all over the internet and took the idea from someone on this thread.
> I'll put here some picture of my version of it.


This is actually freaking amazing looking man.  Good stuff!


----------



## Shlaghett0

I just use some Ikea SKÅDIS and hanging hooks, might try another solution because it's not that good looking


----------



## JamieMcC

IKEA used to do a inexpensive expanding  stainless steel plate/pot rack holder which works ok for holding multiple headphones when you hang it vertically.


----------



## JamieMcC

This is it 
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/variera-pot-lid-organiser-stainless-steel-70154800/


----------



## Moses4188

Shlaghett0 said:


> I just use some Ikea SKÅDIS and hanging hooks, might try another solution because it's not that good looking



*You can try it like me *



Moses4188 said:


> Ingvar has really a solution for everything


----------



## Reverend Bow

Between last night and this afternoon, I finished up my headphone stand.

Complete with a hand stitched leather pad on the rest...







And made a matching base plate to set the Little Dot MKII


----------



## Slater

Reverend Bow said:


> Between last night and this afternoon, I finished up my headphone stand.
> 
> Complete with a hand stitched leather pad on the rest...
> 
> ...



Nice stand!

Also, Stewart would be proud of your Winger memorabilia.


----------



## Reverend Bow (May 2, 2020)

Slater said:


> Nice stand!
> 
> Also, Stewart would be proud of your Winger memorabilia.



Thanks! It was a fun little build with less then $7 in stuff...

Bevis and Butthead can suck it... as Kip Winger once said:" the musicians in the band Winger could play Metallica's entire catalog with 1 hand tied behind their back"... I saw them live last year, and I don't doubt that statement. They are and awesome band live.


----------



## IronWoodenspoon

Here is my humble submission.


----------



## puck

I guess this is dragging up an old thread but here's one that I just put together.


----------



## puck

I just finished up a second stand.  My photos aren't the best but you can get the idea.  It's walnut with an anodized aluminum center with milled scallops and inlaid paua shell (abalone) dots.


----------



## Slater

puck said:


> I just finished up a second stand.  My photos aren't the best but you can get the idea.  It's walnut with an anodized aluminum center with milled scallops and inlaid paua shell (abalone) dots.



A stunning beauty indeed!


----------



## puck

Thanks!


----------



## ROOMBAZOOM (Dec 7, 2020)

Hello everyone... As I am not a craftman with wood stuff, I did mine with some famous little plastic bricks here for my modded Sony Mdr-sa5000:




The back side of the doom...


Slim back view here above


Left side profile view to finish...
Nothing here to be really proud of, but it is really light and very... Cheap of course!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Lego headphone stand. I feel you just started a fad!


----------



## martinm0

puck said:


> I just finished up a second stand.  My photos aren't the best but you can get the idea.  It's walnut with an anodized aluminum center with milled scallops and inlaid paua shell (abalone) dots.


Seconded!  Gorgeous!


----------



## genefruit

My new setup arrived today.  While I was waiting, I built this stand.


----------



## skyn3t (Dec 31, 2020)

edited: wrong thread


----------



## MazeFrame

Made this one in 2018 when I purchased my pair of K-712's to hold my trusty 500x's
Construction wise, this one is wood scraps, 5mm Brass tubes and a 5mm Steel plate glued under the wooden base for stability.




Since then, my 500x's moved a second time to share a bar with my Porta Pro's
The base is carved out and has a stack of thin steel plates screwed into it.


----------



## hollandstein

IKEA and oak


----------



## Heldaeus

I have this deer antler that looks like it could be a cool headphone stand. How would you guys and girls go about building a stand from this bone?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I'd use it for a knife handle or grips for a .45 before I'd use it for a headphone stand. I am always amazed at people's priorities 

Beautiful piece of horn by the way. Shed or from something already in your freezer?


----------



## Heldaeus

gimmeheadroom said:


> I'd use it for a knife handle or grips for a .45 before I'd use it for a headphone stand. I am always amazed at people's priorities
> 
> Beautiful piece of horn by the way. Shed or from something already in your freezer?


Shed. A few years ago I found it in my back woods at the bottom of a creek. There's tons of deer here where I live. Lot of hogs too unfortunately.


----------



## Paladin79

This is just something I threw together when I needed a bit more light, I will wire the copper tubing later. I also designed and built the tube amp and stereo rack, and meter box.
Most likely I will add patina to the copper pipe later so it matches my amp and rack.

 Solid cherry though out except for the amp cabinet, honey locust with purpleheart splines.


----------



## Allanmarcus (Mar 13, 2021)

I posted some Ikea based stands a long time ago here. Here's my latest Ikea stand. About $20. Extremely easy to build, although you do need a drill.
Instructions here


----------



## Paladin79

Allanmarcus said:


> I posted some Ikea based stands a long time ago here. Here's my latest Ikea stand. About $20. Extremely easy to build, although you do need a drill.
> Instructions here


Very nice and excellent instructions Allan. I may do the same but most likely I will make my own base. Also great choice of headphones, I use Utopias with amps I design.


Most likely a rainbow poplar and purple heart base for me. Or tiger maple and white walnut.


I have every intent of including headphone racks with my custom amps so just matching the base seems like a very good way to go and a lot of friends want free hanging racks, such as the one you show.


----------



## Simple Man

puck said:


> I just finished up a second stand.  My photos aren't the best but you can get the idea.  It's walnut with an anodized aluminum center with milled scallops and inlaid paua shell (abalone) dots.


How can I give 2 likes? 
Kind of 10/10


----------



## puck

Thanks a bunch!




Simple Man said:


> How can I give 2 likes?
> Kind of 10/10


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Allanmarcus said:


> I posted some Ikea based stands a long time ago here. Here's my latest Ikea stand. About $20. Extremely easy to build, although you do need a drill.
> Instructions here


I love the vent holes. This is perfect after a hot listening session


----------



## Roland68

Allanmarcus said:


> I posted some Ikea based stands a long time ago here. Here's my latest Ikea stand. About $20. Extremely easy to build, although you do need a drill.


Aren't the edges of the holes too sharp?
I've had several headphones on which the padding was very sensitive and the paint was peeling off.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Roland68 said:


> Aren't the edges of the holes too sharp?
> I've had several headphones on which the padding was very sensitive and the paint was peeling off.


Not an issue for me.  I don’t think the holes are sharp at all.


----------



## Pashmeister

First photo I used a black towel holder and added Fat Gripz — these are the ones you attach to the barbell or dumbell to increase the grip size. This gives the headphones a bigger surface area to hang on to.

Also hung an Ikea Eket cabinet with glass door to protect my planars from dust. lit it up from inside and it’s a proper display case. 

arriving tomorrow from Amazon is a wooden laptop riser that will fit the Hugo TT2 perfectly so it gets a nice pedestal and good protection from potential coffee spills on the desk. it will match the rest of the wood tones. Will take a picture when it arrives. I hope it works.


----------



## shaitan667

Starting work on a headphone stand now that I have two sets of over ears - HE400i 2020 and Fostex T60RP.

It's a vinyl flooring plank. It's bending better than I thought it would 

Will have a timber block base upholstered in red leather, a notch for the second pair, and maybe a shelf for the amp/dac


----------



## AudioCats

found a nice wood arch piece, to finally complete my banana-tree headphone stand.














the wood arch piece is available from amazon. Brand name is YangMei (but that is probably just the name of the store). price was $10 when purchased.
with goose-neck style (has a 2" vertical drop) metal piece: 
https://www.amazon.com/Headphone-He...s=headphone+stand&qid=1629496308&sr=8-73&th=1
with L shaped metal piece:
https://www.amazon.com/Headphone-He...ywords=headphone+stand&qid=1629496308&sr=8-73

The wood looks to be black walnut, surface finish is clean and smooth. 













Mount one of these wood arches atop a 1.75L Bombay Sapphire bottle => cool blue headphone stand. Somebody ought to try it.


----------



## cpu235

Thrifted "headphone stand" for $3 lol


----------



## Paladin79 (Aug 22, 2021)

A combination copper and cherry headphone stand/lamp I threw together when I needed more light.

Top pic is a four headphone stand in copper and oak.


----------



## Paladin79

I cheated a bit, this was done on a 3-d printer.


----------



## Mr Trev

Paladin79 said:


> I cheated a bit, this was done on a 3-d printer.


Nice. Any chance you happened to make it like Mr. Potatohead - interchangeable facial features


----------



## Paladin79

Mr Trev said:


> Nice. Any chance you happened to make it like Mr. Potatohead - interchangeable facial features


Nope lol but I did some simple ones.


----------



## AudioCats

Got a 1.75L absolute bottle, white smoked glass, not as cool looking as a 1.75L blue Bombay Sapphire, but it will do for now.
















the metal piece is reversible. Flip it around and it raises by about 2"










The wood rest is the same as in post# 3835 above.


----------



## mauiatheart

There are some great ideas from all of you.  I think I will try my hand at putting something together.  Hopefully I can get something as creative as what I have seen so far.


----------



## Condocondor (Nov 26, 2021)

*This was my PVC pipe headphone stand with piano black finish with red accents.  It was a ridiculous amount of work but I enjoyed every minute obsessing over the details.*


----------



## IvanDrago (Dec 19, 2021)

3D print
easy and fast
not my design https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3534573


----------



## miketlse

Condocondor said:


> *This was my PVC pipe headphone stand with piano black finish with red accents.  It was a ridiculous amount of work but I enjoyed every minute obsessing over the details.*


Maybe could interest Stade Toulousain rugby fans. Their strip focuses on black and red.


----------



## Tofty

I've also been experimenting with 3D printed headphone stands:





Some of these holders are remixes I've done on others designs, but most were taken straight from Thingiverse (all these models are available to download from there for free).










https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:5202098
This is a remix of: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4868893










https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2050885










This is the modified rest section: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4673383
While the rest of the design came from here: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3534573











https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:910601










https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:5164153
Remixed from: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4501459 which itself is a remix of the version shown above.


I've also been working on a headphone wall with 3D printed hangers:









https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:5192147


----------



## gimmeheadroom

AudioCats said:


> Got a 1.75L absolute bottle, white smoked glass, not as cool looking as a 1.75L blue Bombay Sapphire, but it will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would never work for me. I'd forget about the headphones while reaching for the bottle


----------



## puck

Here's my latest stand.  Maple burl and resin.


----------



## p1zzap1e (Feb 7, 2022)

Anyone tried to make a wood headphonestand inside of a bell jar/glass dome? I am thinking about building a small headphone stand in wood for my fostex t50 and putting it inside of a bell jar to keep in my bookshelf. Figure it keeps the dust away from my headphones and also looks nice of course.


----------



## rush1

puck said:


> Here's my latest stand.  Maple burl and resin.


You Sir... makes great stands


----------



## gored

One arm distance. 
Hook for 1€ for HD650


----------



## msing539

p1zzap1e said:


> Anyone tried to make a wood headphonestand inside of a bell jar/glass dome? I am thinking about building a small headphone stand in wood for my fostex t50 and putting it inside of a bell jar to keep in my bookshelf. Figure it keeps the dust away from my headphones and also looks nice of course.


Kind of like this?


----------



## DougD

Tofty said:


> I've also been working on a headphone wall with 3D printed hangers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the wallhangers best, nice simple design, great for someone with a potential wall-full of headphones, as you have.

And I believe I see a Koss Pro4AA ... my first h/p, many years ago. Ah, memories.


----------



## frazereds (Feb 13, 2022)

p1zzap1e said:


> Anyone tried to make a wood headphonestand inside of a bell jar/glass dome? I am thinking about building a small headphone stand in wood for my fostex t50 and putting it inside of a bell jar to keep in my bookshelf. Figure it keeps the dust away from my headphones and also looks nice of course.



Here you
are


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Yeah I was thinking like "headphone in a bottle" like one of those sailing ship models.


----------



## frazereds

Finished my first headphone stand.  Bought metal 3/4 bits and used some wood I had around.  If I had taken more care with the wood grain directions might have looked a bit better. Can get four hp's on, but designed for two really.


----------



## p1zzap1e

msing539 said:


> Kind of like this?


YESYESGODYESINCLUDINGPINKGLOW!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

sp3llv3xit said:


> Improved on my earlier build.
> 
> More ergonomic. Lighter.  More functional.  Better finish.


I read this thread from the beginning to find and admire it. Very great work, looks really beautiful, elegant and stylish. I would buy similar thing. Good thing!


----------



## 9bphillips

This isn't my work but I bought it on Etsy and I think the craftsmanship is just flawless!


----------



## Blinq9

9bphillips said:


> This isn't my work but I bought it on Etsy and I think the craftsmanship is just flawless!


I like that stand. Could you share the Etsy link?


----------



## 9bphillips

Blinq9 said:


> I like that stand. Could you share the Etsy link?


He doesn't sell them much and he didn't have but 1 this time. I would suggest messaging him to see when he might have more. https://www.etsy.com/shop/grainacoustics


----------



## Blinq9

9bphillips said:


> He doesn't sell them much and he didn't have but 1 this time. I would suggest messaging him to see when he might have more. https://www.etsy.com/shop/grainacoustics


Much appreciated. I'll save the link and stay on the lookout


----------



## 9bphillips

Blinq9 said:


> Much appreciated. I'll save the link and stay on the lookout


No problem my friend! I can't wait to get it in. When I do I will send you some pics so you can get a better look.


----------



## 9bphillips

Blinq9 said:


> Much appreciated. I'll save the link and stay on the lookout


I just got the stand in today and wow is it a beauty! It is bigger than I initially thought but that's not a bad thing. I can really tell he put some hard work into it because it is flawless!


----------



## Blinq9

9bphillips said:


> I just got the stand in today and wow is it a beauty! It is bigger than I initially thought but that's not a bad thing. I can really tell he put some hard work into it because it is flawless!


Oh man, that is indeed a thing of beauty! It looks so smooth. 

I like, what seems to be, a secondary hook located on the backside. Was this intentional?


----------



## 9bphillips

It is silky smooth to the touch! Yes it was made with the hook in the back specifically for a cable.


----------



## Blinq9

9bphillips said:


> It is silky smooth to the touch! Yes it was made with the hook in the back specifically for a cable.


Thanks again for sharing! 
I did not purchase it yet, but I'll post some photos here when I do!


----------



## 9bphillips

Blinq9 said:


> Thanks again for sharing!
> I did not purchase it yet, but I'll post some photos here when I do!


Hopefully he will have one for sale soon! Just keep in mind it is a very big stand. I was surprised at its size but thankfully it fit on my audio rack. Good luck and happy listening!


----------



## Dickymint

My version of a headphone stand, otherwise I would end up with loads of stand.


----------



## bagwell359

A piece of cherry wood, rescued parts of antique lamps, guitar hangers, and zip ties.  I don't use it anymore except when someone comes over - since I like to keep my cans away from air borne pollutants.


----------



## Mr Trev

bagwell359 said:


> A piece of cherry wood, rescued parts of antique lamps, guitar hangers, and zip ties.  I don't use it anymore except when someone comes over - since I like to keep my cans away from air borne pollutants.


Nice, but I gotta admit when I saw the pics my first thought was "DAMN, now there's a bong!"


----------

